#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-22
<hanbin973> 어제 자기전에 곰곰히 생각해봤는데 역시 좋아하는걸 직업으로 삼으면 스트레스받아서 못살듯 =.=
<hanbin973> 왤캐 조용하대요
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 일어나니 할게 없네요. =.=;; 책이나 한권사서 풀까 ㄷ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> lexlove2, 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove2> 오늘은 조용하네요
<imsu> 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 월요일이라 다들 바쁘신듯 ㅎ
<lexlove2> 아항.. ^^
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 출퇴근이 멀어서 그런가
<ndsin> 퇴근하고나면 왤케 피곤하지...
<grr> Ni hao
<lexlove2> 이제 퇴근합니다. 내일뵈요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-23
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하셔요
<jincreator> ni hao
<grr> 으억 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 요즘 스타2 들어가면 대만애들이 많아서 즐거워요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 1
<jincreator> 2
<grr> 스타애서 대만애들 만나서 ni hao라고하면 다양한 리엑션들을 취하더군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 오랜만이에요
<grr> yemharc: 오랜만입니다 ( __)
<yemharc> 너무 외국사람 괴롭히는거 아니에요
<yemharc> 북미 애들이 [세계 게임랭크 지도]라는걸 만든걸 봤는데
<grr> 아...
<yemharc> Pig부터 God Like까지 줄줄이 있는데 한국은 뻘겋게 칠해놓고 Big-BOSS
<yemharc> ........
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ.............
<yemharc> 그나저나
<yemharc> 병원 있었습니다 1박 2일
<yemharc> 저번주이긴 하지만..
<jincreator> 헉, 병원에서 1박이라니...지금은 괜찮으신 건가요?
<yemharc> 에 뭐
<yemharc> 딱히 과로(........orz)는 아니고요
<yemharc> 오른쪽 아래 작은 어금니가 깨졌는데 그게 왼쪽 아래 저~ 안쪽 잇몸에 콱~ 하고 박혀들어가서
<yemharc> ........구강마취라는걸 하면 말을 못하겠더군요
<jincreator> 헐, 어떻게 그런 일이...
<yemharc> 저도 잘...
<yemharc> 덕분에 치료비 36만원 깨졌습니다.
<yemharc> 보험적용 다 받고 저 가격...........
<cartes9> yemharc님 오랜만입니다.
<yemharc> 네 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 네 저 웹디알바 한답니다
<cartes9> 요새
<yemharc> 축하해요 :)
<cartes9> :) yemharc 님은 뭐하세요?
<yemharc> 저야 일이죠 뭐
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 최근에는 rails냐 django냐로 내부토론중이긴 합니다
<cartes9> RoR이
<cartes9> 더 사용자가 많지않나여?
<yemharc> 사용자 이전에 용도니까요
<yemharc> 두가지 나름 장단점이 있어요
<cartes9> 저는 카페24가 루비호스팅을 지원하는 바람에
<cartes9> 루비에 한표!
<cartes9> 책도 더 많은것 같고
<yemharc> 책이야 압도적으로 많죠
<cartes9> 개초보의 의견일려나aa
<yemharc> 실제로 레일스가 더 많이 쓰이긴 합니다
<cartes9> 레일즈에 비해 장고가 가지는 장점은 뭐가있나여?
<yemharc> 사실 제일 많이 쓰이는건 php-ZEND...............
<cartes9> python은 문법이 더 맘에들어요
<yemharc> 레일즈에 비한 장고의 최대 장점은 뭐니뭐니 해도 admin페이지 제공이죠 !!
<cartes9> 그렇군여
<cartes9> yemharc님도 인제 웹프로그래밍에
<cartes9> 관심을 가지시는군여
<yemharc> 그거 하나만으로 개발시간이 장고가 훨씬 짧아요
<yemharc> SNS맞게 되서요
<yemharc> 근데 사실 말이 SNS지...............
<cartes9> 맡게*
<cartes9> 음음?
<yemharc> 맡게가 맞습니다
<cartes9> 네
<yemharc> 근데 제 입장에서 보면 SNS (쳐)맞게 된것도 꼭 틀린 표현은....... (침울)
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 그럼 개발효율이 좋은걸로 하세여!
<yemharc> 바로 그 부분이 애매한 상황이거든요
<yemharc> 사실 서버사이드 처리속도는 파이썬인데
<yemharc> 그정도로 사람이 몰릴리도 없는지라...............
<yemharc> 사후 관리가 편하자면 장고
<yemharc> 개발이 편하(?)자면 레일즈인데
<yemharc> (일단 정보가 많으니)
<yemharc> 아작스도 레일즈에 더 잘 붙기도 하고요
<cartes9> 아아
<cartes9> 그렇군여
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 끄아앙
<bundo> bluedusk, 이사간곳 어디에요 ?
<bundo> 서울 어디?
<bluedusk> 양재역이요
<bundo> 오 그럼 내일 올래요 ?
<bundo>  우리 양재서 꽁짜 고기 먹을꺼임
<bluedusk> 저녁에요?
<bundo> 페북 아이디 있으삼?
<bundo> 이벤트 초대 해드리죠
<bluedusk> 페북은 없어요....
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 양재 토즈 저녁 7시 8시 이후엔 양재 토즈 1층 고기집
<bundo> 아마도 10시까지 있을듯 그리고 2차 호프?>
<bundo> 아는 사람들 몇 보일꺼에요 30명정도 모일듯
<bluedusk> 네..
<bundo> 시간 되면 전화 줘요
<bluedusk> 많네요.. 내일 무슨일있나요? 근데 이번달 모임은 부산에서 한다고 하셔서..
<bluedusk> 아 그리고 분도님이 말씀하신 그 여자분 봤어요
<bundo> 내일 모임은 오픈소스포럼 모임인데.. 공개SW협회에서 쏜데요
<bundo> 사라님?
<bluedusk> 페북에 친구돼있다는 포럼아이디 sarah 던가 쓰시는
<bluedusk> 넴
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 같은 사무실에서 근무해요...
<bluedusk> =_=
<bundo> 그럼 락 스페이스 간거여 ?
<bluedusk> 넴
<bundo> 내일 사라님도 모임 올꺼에요
<bundo> 같이 오세요
<bundo> 세진님 내일 모임 올꺼라고 댓글 달았음
<bundo> 함께 꼭 오세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저희 사무실이요?
<bluedusk> 김세진 차장님?
<bundo> 네..
<bluedusk> .....
<bundo> 과장 아녀 ?
<bluedusk> 차장으로 되있는데요 엊그제 받은 연락망에는..
<bundo> 암튼 내일 모임 올꺼임
<bluedusk> 넴
<bundo> 같이 오세요
<bundo> 아 세진님이 그찮아도 우분투 유저중 면접 보고 간이 있다고 하더니만
<bundo> 누군가 했음 암튼 잘 됬습니다.
<bundo> 축하하고요 ~~
<bluedusk> 넴
<bluedusk> 감사합니다 내일 전화드릴께요
<bundo> 오케이
<bluedusk> 아직 명함도 안나오고 오늘이 출근 이틀째라..
<bundo> 내일은 그럼 우분투 멤버로 오세요
<bundo> 그게 파워가 더쎔 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 어제 출근해서
<bluedusk> 사무실 놋북 받은거 우분투로 갈아치웠어요
<bundo> 잘했심
<bluedusk> 한번씩 와서 물어보더라구요..
<bluedusk> 이게 우분투냐고..
<bundo> @,.@
<bundo> bluedusk, 그리고 페북도 좀 하세요
<bluedusk> 트위터만으로 벅차서..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bundo> 나 페북서 많이 연락 취합니다
<bundo> 전 트워커가 잘 안됨 ㅎ
<bundo> 트워터
<bluedusk> 페북은 개인정보가 보장도 안되서..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 구글플러스는 가입했어요..+_+
<bundo> 락스페이스도 페북 잘 활용하고요
<bundo> 페이지도 있답니다.
<bundo> 내일 꼭 사라(세진)님하고 같이 오세요
<bluedusk> 아..
<bluedusk> 동명이인이 계시는구나.;;
<bundo> 이세진 ?
<bluedusk> sarah 쓰시는 세진님은 과장님이네요..
<bluedusk> 넴
<bundo> 네 그사람입니다.
<bluedusk> 김세진 이라는분이 또 계시네요..;;
<bundo> 난 이세진 씨 말한거에요
<bluedusk> 저보다 직급이 한참 높아요..과장님이니..
<bluedusk> 흐규흐규
<bundo> 그럼 본인은 직급이 머여 ?
<bundo> 대리 ?
<bluedusk> 주임이요
<bundo> 암튼 락스페이스 좋은 분위기의 좋은 회사로 생각 하고 있습니다
<bundo> 잘 되셨심 ~ 구웃
<bundo> 내가 이세진님에게 이야기 해줄까요 ? 아님 스스로 말하고 같이 오실래요?
<kkb110> 네이트온 피진 되시는분 없죠?
<Miner> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 와
<drake_kr> 사람이다
<Miner> 히힣
<drake_kr> 뭔가 질문하실 포스
<Miner> 아뇨 지금 그동안 무슨글이 올라왓지..하고
<Miner> 둘러보는중
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 포럼 검색이 좀 편해지면 irc에 질문하러 들어오시는 분들이 좀 줄어들려나..
<Miner> 키키
<Miner> 그래도 아마 오실껄요
<drake_kr> 그러겠죠
<drake_kr> 검색은 귀찮으니까
<Miner> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 키보드 샀는데 너무 좋아요
<Miner> 부럽
<Miner> 맞아
<Miner> 소리않나는마우스 잇나요?
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰고있는게 그건디
<Miner> 딸깎 딸깎
<Miner> 뭔가 거슬려서 맘에 영..ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 도서관에서 쓸거라고 하면 추천해주는게 있을건디
<Miner> 이거데탑이라
<Miner> 밤에 다들자고그러면
<Miner> 미안
<Miner> 히힣
<Miner> 우분투 명령어는 개발하려면 어떤언어로 개발하나요?
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는건 이거네용 http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=939366&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=902&cate_c3=921&cate_c4=0
<Miner> 흐음..
<Miner> 무소음마우스라고하면
<Miner> 나왓구나..
<drake_kr> 실제로 제가 쓰고 있는 모델이에요
<Miner> 뭐한거지...
<Miner> 찾앗는데
<Miner> 조용한가요?
<drake_kr> 일단 클릭소리가 거의 안나요
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는게 요거랑.. http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=935537&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=902&cate_c3=921&cate_c4=0 요거 두개
<drake_kr> 이번에 산 키보드는 요거 http://drake.kr/59841
<drake_kr> 마우스 인증샷 http://drake.kr/566
<MrMiner> 렉이닷..
<drake_kr> 워..
<MrMiner> 아까 채팅이 않보엿어요 엉엉
<drake_kr> 엉엉
<drake_kr> 전용 irc 프로그램 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<MrMiner> 궁금한건데 블렌더를 어디에 쓰나요
<MrMiner> 음..
<MrMiner> 그저 3d제작인가?
<drake_kr> http://pchat-irc.com/products.html
<drake_kr> 블렌더는 아마 3dmax나 maya같은거?
<drake_kr> 요샌 포토샵이나 일러에도 어느정도는 들어가는듯 싶던디
<MrMiner> 이걸 제작해서
<drake_kr> google sketchup도 괜찮습니다
<MrMiner> 연동시키면 작동하나보죵?
<drake_kr> 어라 2.0이 나왔넹
<drake_kr> 저 irc 클라이언트 업데이트좀 하고 올게요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MrMiner> 넵
<drake_kr> ¾÷µ¥ÀÌÆ®ÇÏ°í ¿Ô½À´Ï´ç
<drake_kr> Çã..
<drake_kr> À½
<MrMiner> ...ㅇ?
<MrMiner> 뭐지?
<drake_kr> ¤º
<MrMiner> 글씨가깨져서 보여요!
<drake_kr> hmm
<MrMiner> what..
<drake_kr> pchat 2 has problem
<drake_kr> cant write unicode
<MrMiner> what?!
<drake_kr> shit, have to reconnect again
<drake_kr> sorry
<MrMiner> I'm downlode 2
<drake_kr> 아우.. pchat이 맛탱이 갔네여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<MrMiner> z
<MrMiner> ㅋㅋ
<MrMiner> 결국웹으로
<drake_kr> 아뇨 이거 irssi라는 어플이에요
<MrMiner> 오호..
<MrMiner> irc프로그램에서는
<MrMiner> 채팅방어떻게 들어가나용
<MrMiner> 아닏
<MrMiner> 찾앗어요
<drake_kr> 서버 접속 누르고 채널 접속 누르면 돼요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 전 키보드로 다 하지만 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<MrMiner> ㄲㄲㄲ
<drake_kr> irssi는 좀 불편한디
<MrMiner> 하아
<MrMiner> 그렇군
<drake_kr2> ㅎㅎ;; 잠시만요 이거 한글 또 이상하게 나오네
<MrMiner> 잘나오는데용
<drake_kr2> 오 잘 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr2> irssi는 꺼야지
<MrMiner> 오오 블랜더 요놈 물건이네
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-24
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 무상급식 투표하는 거 때문에 파코즈는 난리네요. 아 재밌는 글 안올라오나 =.=
<yemharc> 아, 오늘 투표날이군요
<yemharc> 전 투표권이 없습니다마는...........
<hanbin973> 요즘은 참 별것을 가지고 다 싸운다는 생각이 들어요 =.=
<hanbin973> 근데 티스토리에서 수식은 못적나봐요 =.=?
<yemharc> 수식표기는 지원하는곳이 더 드물걸요
<yemharc> 태그가 먹히면 또 모르겠는데
<hanbin973> 리브레에서 수식된다는데..
<hanbin973> 쓰는 법을 잘 모르겟 ㄷ
<hanbin973> lim 가 안보이네요 ㄷ
<yemharc> 기능에 보면 수식편집기라고 있을텐데요
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 그건 아는데 거기서 lim 을 못찾겟 ㄷ
<bundo> yemharc, 예밀 오늘 양재 올꺼지?
<yemharc> bundo: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아직 확답을 못 드리겠네요. 야근을 하게될지 아닐지를 몰라서;;
<bundo> 흐 알았음 혹 늦으면 양재 토즈 1층으로 오세요
<bundo> 고깃집
<bundo> 전화 요망 나또는 명환 한테...
<yemharc> bundo: 일단 도착은 무조건 늦을겁니다 orz
<yemharc> 회사 종료시간이 6시 반인데
<yemharc> 지하철만 30분정도 거리라서요
<bundo> 가깝군 ㅍ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오늘 서니데리고 갈꺼임
<yemharc> 어........여튼 야근 여부는 오후 2시 이전에 판가름 날거같습니다
<yemharc> 어지간하면 안하고 빠지려구요
<yemharc> 어제도 그제도 했으니 날 놔줘어어어어..................
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오늘은 이사 2명 앞에 두고 프레젠테이션(?) 해야하고...........
<yemharc> 그나마 다행인건 9월 말 즈음부터는 확실히 여유가 생긴다는거네요
<bundo> 맨날 여유 생긴다고 하누만
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 9월 말이면 사내 게임 다 출시 끝나니까요
<yemharc> 아니 정말...........절실해요 orz
<bundo> 난 9월 말부터 바뻐 질듯
<bundo> 9월 말부터 말타고 개장사 할꺼임
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<bundo> 이유 : 말이니깐
<bundo> 개장사 이유 = 拘월이니깐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 구 자 잘못 찍었음
<bundo> 개구 찍는다는게... 크
<yemharc> 아 근데 정말
<yemharc> 이렇게까지 바빠질 줄은 몰랐어요
<yemharc> 갑자기 개발자 이직해버리고
<yemharc> 자회사 통합하고
<cartes9> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 저오늘 면접보러간다능...
<yemharc> cartes9: 오오, 면접 화이팅 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<cartes9> 화이팅 ㅇㅅㅇ)/
<lexlove2> cartes9, 잘보세요 ^^
<cartes9> ^^
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> v
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> mother fucker, father fucker
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 오늘 양재역에 오시나요?
<yemharc> 일단 갈 예정입니다
<jincreator> 오, 그럼 일단(...) 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<yemharc> 네 :)
<MBP^Seony> yemharc, 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<yemharc> 아, 오늘 서니님도 오시죠
<bluedusk> 어 서니님도 양재역 오시나요?
<MBP^Seony> bluedusk, 넵.
<bluedusk> 아 저녁에 그럼 뵐수도 있겠네요 집이 근처라 강분도님께 소식듣고 시간되면 참석해보려고 하는데
<drake_kr> 저도 가요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> drake_kr: grr 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<jincreator> ni hao
<yemharc> drake_kr: 바쁘셨나봐요
<grr> 제가 좀 눈치밥 봐야할 시점이라 .... T_T
<jincreator> 오늘 오시는군요. 그럼 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<yemharc> grr: 야근하셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 키보드 가져갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 키보드요?
<grr> T^T
<grr> yemharc: 제 네이트온 알림말 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> grr: 니 네이트온 알림말은 야동왕이자나
<grr> = =
<grr> 가운대 근면할 근자에요...
<grr> 야근 한자도 참 웃긴게
<drake_kr> 아
<grr> 왜 밤에 근면해야해..
<drake_kr> 야근야근열매 섭취하지 말라고
<drake_kr> 수/목은 야근해도 금요일은 절대 하지마라고
<grr> 컴파일이 10초안에끝나는 마법같은 기술이 있다면 가능할듯...
<yemharc> grr: 그러니 우리 모두 스크립트 언어를...............
<grr> yemharc: .........
<yemharc> "퍼포먼스가 떨어져?! 그럼 하드웨어를 추가하면 되잖앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ"
<alisol> hack_u
<bluedusk> yemharc, 오 삼성에 제안하면
<bluedusk> 괜츰할듯?
<grr> bash 스크립트도 모르겠고 perl 도 잘 모르것어요.. 그냥 깔짝깔짝 수정은 어케든 하고있는데...
<alisol> 과연 마이피플은 휴대전화 없는 사람에게도 관대할 것인가... 곧 판명됨
<yemharc> grr: 펄같이 이름이랑 반대로 노는 언어 싫어해요
<jincreator> alisol 님, 어디계세요?
<yemharc> 펄은 진주같은 영롱함이 아니라
<MBP^Seony> 이름이 왜요?
<yemharc> 진주 껍데기(응?)같은 몽롱함 (........)
<alisol> 이곳은 테스팅룸입니다.
<yemharc> 코드 보고 있으면 무슨 암호문도 아니고 말이에요 (....)
<alisol> 마이피플 테스트중입니다 ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 진주는 Pearl이고, Peal의 의미는 병적 절충주의 잡동사니 출력장치인데.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> MBP^Seony: 부잌ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 아.. Peal이 아니라 Perl
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<alisol> 휴대전화 번호 물어보네요.
<MBP^Seony> 이름에 맞는 언어 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 훔
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 잘 들어맞네요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 perl짓 == 뻘짓
<grr>  /...
<yemharc> CPAN으로도 요샌 커버 안되더만요
<yemharc> php도 슬슬 교체되가는 분위기고
<drake_kr> grr: 야근에 근자가 근면할 근자인것은 야근하는 친구들이 낮엔 근면하지 않기 때문임
<grr> drake_kr: 헉... 정확해..
<yemharc> 그러니까 일(work)은 return (-1)이 맞는듯요
<grr> while(!getWork());
<yemharc> 바이너리 코드도 뽑아주는 스크립트 언어 하나쯤 나올법도 한데....
<grr> 그거면 이미 컴파일러...(...)
<yemharc> 스크립트로도 쓸수있는............
<yemharc> 쉘 스크립트가 컴파일도 되면 멋질텐데 (물끄럼........)
<grr> 오늘 뭐 다들 가신다는게
<grr> 양재동 거기에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 양재 토즈 위치가 어딘가요
<yemharc> (....)
<grr> 모르죠..(..)
<grr> drake_kr: 혹시모르니 책좀 챙겨달라면 떄릴껀가요
<grr> 코드좀 손나빨리 뽑고 가볼까..
<yemharc> grr: 부럽네요
<yemharc> 전 코드 뽑고 자시고 이젠 QC랍시고 기획까지 하고 앉았는데 (...........)
<yemharc> "이 게임 수익모델이 영 안보이는데........ 어떻게 안되겠나?"
<yemharc> "........아...........네.........주말까지 보고서 올리겠습니다."
<yemharc> <- 그래서 게임 Mod팩 기획서 작성중
<grr> ....
<grr> 내가 있어야 회사가 있는것 아니고 회사가 있어야 내가 있는게 아니며, 기냥 돈주니까 할 뿐이다라는 마인드로...
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 아니 근데...........정말 요즘 제 위치라는걸 모르겠어요
<yemharc> (....)
<yemharc> 사내 개발팀들은 잘 하는데
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 업체들하고 얼마전에 통합한 자회사 팀들은 좀 x판이고
<yemharc> 전 부서가 부서다 보니 그런쪽들이랑 엮일 일이 많은건 알겠지만요...............
<drake_kr> 가장 문제가 되는 인력만 보시겠군요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 사실 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 전 그 제가 찬양?하는 과장님하고 일하고 싶은데
<drake_kr> 중급이라고는 하는데 배워온것은 학교의 연장선쯤
<yemharc> 되려 그분은 터치할 이유가 전혀 없으니..................
<yemharc> 전 몰랐는데
<yemharc> 제가 3월 입사하기 전에
<yemharc> 자기가 맡고 있는 A개발 도중에 B게임 개발자가 12월에 나가서 그것도 같이 맡아서 하고 있었더군요
<yemharc> 게다가 그 와중에 A 차기작을 안드로이드 버전으로 개발 시작해서
<yemharc> 3월~6월 동안 3개 프로젝트를 동시에 꾸려나갔는데
<yemharc> A B 둘 다 기간 내에 무사히 런칭 (...........)
<yemharc> ...........터치할 수가 없어요
<drake_kr> 회사에서는 그 중간을 보는데 고급인력은 초급 8명 정도 붙어야 겨우 할수 있는 일을 혼자 설렁설렁 끝내는 그런식이죠
<alisol> 배고파
<drake_kr> 그래서 님이 yemharc 님이 중간에 끼인거에요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 기획 개발 QA/QC 업체컨택
<yemharc> 서버관리, 서버세팅, 백업서버 데이터관리
<grr> ....
<grr> 멀티플레이어는 어디든 안좋아요 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 성향이 그런지 어딜가도 대부분 멀티플레이를 하긴 했어요
<yemharc> 근데 이번엔 좀 심하네요
<yemharc> 멀티플레이를 해도 전공분야(?)는 안 벗어나야 하는법인데
<yemharc> 지금 저건 아무리 봐도 벗아났죠
<grr> ....
<grr> 우리들은 자기 발전을 도모해야할 나이이지 부품이 되어야 할 나이는 아니라고 생각해요...
<grr> 기냥 좀 우린 좀 뻔뻔해져도 될 나이 /_\
<yemharc> 자기발전은 뭐, 나름 노력중입니다.
<yemharc> 그래도 일단 억누르고 하는게, 인사에 영향을 끼칠 관리자급들이 알아주고 있다는건데...........
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle>  =3
<grr> DarkCircle: 그르르 래두요
<drake_kr> 쥐라랄
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 그러다 노예노동 하시는거 아니냐며 (...)
<MBP^Seony> 오픈솔라리스(오픈인디아나)는 회사에서 사용해도 라이센스 문제 없겠죠?
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 오픈솔라리스..면 오라클 흡수되기 전 버전이면 괜찮은걸로.. 근데 좀 거시기하지않으려나요?
<drake_kr> 오라클은 오픈솔라리스에 배신을 때려버리고 -ㅅ-
<grr> drake_kr: 책들구올꺼에요? 난 갈가능성 반반인데..
<drake_kr> 나 큰가방 안 가져가는데..
<drake_kr> grr: 어쨌거나 수도권으로 오니까 맘먹으면 이런데 오고 좋냐?
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이미 반쯤 노예생활같은데요
<grr> drake_kr: ㅇㅇ... 내가 중학교때 서울 살았으면 pda 개발하는 중학생에 tv에 떴을듯 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 야 조채연이는 안드로이드 개발하는데 왜 tv 안뜸?
<drake_kr> 조부장
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, 오픈솔라리스가 오픈인디아나로 프로젝트가 넘어갔거든요… 여전히 오픈이긴 한데..
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 아 그럼 centos 정도로 보시면 될듯 한데요..
<yemharc> 그러면 차라리 FB가 낫지 않을까요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 노예게이지가 만땅 차면 안습 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 어차피 Sun에서 소스를 공개하면서 나온 프로젝트를 계승한 것이니 괜찮겠군요..
<grr> drake_kr: 영감님 저는 pda 1세대니께 - -
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 시티폰 유행지나고 나서 시티폰에 rom 가지고 놀았던 기억이..
<drake_kr> 영화 비트에 삐삐.. 그거 기억하는 사람 얼마나 될까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 손!
<yemharc> 삐삐면 초딩때 아버지가 쓰시던거 기억나긴 하네요
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰던 삐삐는 최첨단삐삐
<lexlove2> 갑자기 불길한 예감이 드네요. 설마 분도님 다음으로 제가 연장자인건 아니겠죠? ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오?
<bluedusk> 음? 분도님 나이가 상당하실껀데..
<drake_kr> lexlove2: 60대신가요?
<bluedusk> 그다음 연장자시면.....
<lexlove2> drake_kr, 그럼 제가 제일 연장자 되는거잖아요.. 60이라뇻!!!!!
<lexlove2> 재순님은 왜 안오심....
<drake_kr> 포럼에서 연장자로는 tkpark님이 60대셨던가 그랬을거고
<drake_kr> 생각보다 50대도 꽤 많아요
<lexlove2> 헐;;; 50대 아녀욧!!!! (여기서 아무말도 안하면 50대 되는거닷!)
<drake_kr> 오호
<drake_kr> 그러시면서 분도님 다음이라고 한건가요?
<lexlove2> 음... 사실 분도님 나이 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 분도님 아들이 중학생이에요..
<bluedusk> 고등학교 갔으려나..-_-a
<lexlove2> 여튼 여기 말씀 하시는 분들은 저보다 어리신거 같네요
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 현 IRC멤버 평균연령은 약 20대 중/후반
<drake_kr> 전 1980년에 태어났습니다
<bluedusk> 어..30대 초중반 아니였나요?
<yemharc> 그건 이제 분도님같은 분들이 오셨을 때 순간 증가(...)하는 현상인거같네요
<lexlove2> 아... 슬프다
<lexlove2> (완전 후회중! 연장자 이야기는 안꺼냈어야...)
<grr> 전 젊은이
<grr> 평균영령으 ㄹ깎는데 이바지하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> grr: 조부장보다 늙었자나
<yemharc> grr: 중핛생도 있는 시점인지라 [늘리는]쪽이 맞습니다
<grr> ....
<grr> T^T
<lexlove2> 저는 40 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> 평균 열심히 깎아내리는 중임다
<lexlove2> 하지만... 남녀비율에서 평균 올리고 있죠 ^^V
<yemharc> lexlove2: 괜찮습니다. 원래 원로원(................................)은 세상 돌아가는거에서 한발짝 물러나 있는 법이니까요
<lexlove2> yemharc, 하하하하하
<lexlove2> 나는 이제 회원이 아니라 고문쯤 되는구나
<lexlove2> 여기 계신분들이 어려서 부럽고 남자라서 부럽고
<lexlove2> 솔직히 지방에서는 여자가 프로그래밍 공부하기 너무 힘들어요.. 뭐 취직도 안되구요
<yemharc> IT업종이 좀 서울에 몰려있긴 하죠
<drake_kr> 어?
<lexlove2> 나이가 어리면 서울로 당장 올라가는 건데..
<drake_kr> 전 시골로 내려갈까 하는데..
<MBP^Seony> 저두 시골로...
<lexlove2> 전 이미 시골에...
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 하와이는 미국에선 시골취급 받지 않나요?
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, 미국이 아니라고 그러죠 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 저는 한국 돌아오게 된다면 지방 소도시로 가고싶어요...
<lexlove2> 여기 사람들은 리눅스의 "리"자도 몰라요
<drake_kr> 저요?
<lexlove2> 제가 살고 있는 나주 여기....사람들 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 나주..
<yemharc> 미국은 워낙 땅이 커서 주마다 IT업종 몰린곳이 하나씩 있어도
<bluedusk> 어
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, 아뇨. 그게 아니라, 미국 사람들은 하와이보고 거기는 미국이 아니라고 그러죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우리나라 땅 비율이랑 비슷하지 않나요
<bluedusk> 나주에서 컴퓨터 학원하신다는
<bluedusk> 아 성함 까묵었네 분도님께 들었었는데...=_=
<drake_kr> 저 나주 가면 채용 가능한가요? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> bluedusk, 네 학원 열어놓고 없는 돈만 퍼붓고 있어요
<bluedusk> 저 나주가면 채용 가능한가요? 저 광주에서 출퇴근 가능해요 광주가 집이라
<lexlove2> 월급없이 일하신다면 언제라도 환영ㅋ  아직 수입이 거의 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 패스
<lexlove2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> bluedusk, 광주 어디세요??? 광주에 있다가 내려왔어요... 오치동에서 살고 직장은 임동이었죠
<bluedusk> 전 화정동이요
<bluedusk> 임동은 어렸을때 살았었구요..
<lexlove2> 아... 울 큰고모네 집이 화정동이에요 ^^
<drake_kr> 10월 우분투 모임은 전라도에서 하자고 할 기세..
<lexlove2> 전라도 나주에서 하면 강의실 제공 가능한데 여기선 올사람이 읍네요 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 부산에서도 하는데, 전라도라고 못할 건 없을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그렇죠
<bluedusk> 6대 광역시 중에 하나지만..
<lexlove2> 전라도가 아니라 광주겠쬬..
<lexlove2> 광주에서 나주까지 한시간정도 걸려요
<bluedusk> 그렇게 먼가요?
<lexlove2> 광주 끝에서 오면 10분 15분이면 되는데 광주 중간에서 출발하면 한시간 조금 못걸려요
<bluedusk> 하긴 저희집 화정동이여서 나주까지 금방이였던듯..;
<lexlove2> bluedusk, 광주분이라서 그런지 왠지 반갑네요 ^^
<bluedusk> 넴
<bluedusk> 안그래도 분도님이 자랑하셨었어요
<bluedusk> 나주에 학원하시는분 포럼에 계시다고..
<lexlove2> ??? 자랑 당할것이 없는데
<lexlove2> 돈을 좀 벌어야 자랑을 당해도 떳떳할텐데 ^^
<bluedusk> 돈이야 있다가도 없고
<bluedusk> 없다가도 없는거라고
<bluedusk> 2mb 칵하가....
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> lexlove2, 아 웃자고 한 농담인데 왠지 이나라에서는 안욱기네요.. 한 10년 뒤면 웃기려나...
<lexlove2> bluedusk, 저는 항상 없었네요. 여튼 내려오시면 연락하세요.. 나주곰탕 정도는 사드릴수 있어요
<bluedusk> 네
<lexlove2> 나주의 대표음식이 비싼 음식이 아니어서 참 다행이에요 ^^
<bluedusk> 근데 오늘 양재역 오신다고 하시지 않았나요?
<lexlove2> 오늘도 열심히 직장인과정을 수업해야합니다. 10시에 끝나요
<lexlove2> 마음은 가고 싶어도 못가요... 로또 되면 서울로 가려고 했는데 로또도 안되고...
<bluedusk> 저도 로또좀..ㅠ_ㅠ
<lexlove2> 10월 8일에 서울 가는데 중랑구라는 곳에 갑니다. 상암동하고 가까우면 들릴까 생각했는데 지도 찾아보니 거의 끝에서 끝인거 같아요
<lexlove2> 상암동에 들를수 있을런지 고민을 좀 해봐야할 거 같아요 ^^
<bluedusk> 넴 저도 이번에 주 5일제로 이직해서
<bluedusk> 주말에 사람들좀 만나고 하려구요..;
<lexlove2> 이상하게 모임에 잘나가고 술도 열심히 마시고 그러면 실력도 같이 느는거 같아요...
<readytoact> 흠흠...
<readytoact> 노라줘요~~
<jincreator> readytoact: (__)
<readytoact> jincreator: (__) 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 모임 오셨어요?
<jincreator> 네. 혹시 지금 토즈세요?
<readytoact> -_-a
<readytoact> 저.. 메뉴판 앞 x41
<readytoact>  유리창 끝쪽 벽귀팅이 출입구쪽
<readytoact> -0-...
<jincreator> 아, 알겠습니다.
<readytoact> -0-.. 어..어디;;;
<jincreator> 전 (보시는 방향에서) X61 왼쪽 가림막 앞입니다.
<readytoact> 퍼런티?
<jincreator> 초록과 흰색 줄무늬요. 삼성입니다.
<readytoact> 놋북이 삼송이시네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 부모님이 워낙 대기업을 신뢰하셔서(...) 그렇게 되었습니다.
<readytoact> 괜찮습니다. 전 부모님이 안사주셔서.. 사무실꺼 들고 다닙니다. 껍데기에 관리 스티거 보이시죠 -0-;;;
<readytoact> 제가 관리자라 상관없습니다.. -_- 대신 사람들한텐.. '고정형인 이동은 원칙적으로 금합니다'라고 이야기 하죠
<jincreator> 헉, 그런 사정이 있었군요.
<readytoact> 융통성 이라 쓰고 월권이라고 읽습니다
<readytoact> ...
<hacking_u> jincreator, GMail 확인
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니당~~~
<imsu> 늦은밤 안녕하세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-25
<lexlove2> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> lexlove2, 안녕하세요 (__)
<lexlove2> ^^
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 잡스 사임이레요~
<yemharc> 네
<hanbin973> 이제 어떻게 될려나요~ 마소가 잘되야 보는 사람이 재밌는데 말이죠 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 윈폰8에서 Xbox 가 네이티브로 돌아가면 윈폰 + PSP vita 로 대동단결!!! .........................
<yemharc> ........어차피 윈폰이고 엑박이고 안써서...
<grr> 헐...
<hanbin973> 게임이 진립니다! 전화고 문자고 카톡이고 나발이고 게임 ㄱㄱㄱ
<grr> 잡스가 사임이라니..
<hanbin973> 주가 수직 낙하 햇던데요
<grr> 아이폰 안녕...
<hanbin973> 애플 놈들이 괜찮은 애를 데리고 올려나.. 하는 짓은 더러워도 잡스가 경영능력은 뛰어났는데 말이죠
<grr> 아.. 5를 사야하나 말아야하나...
<yemharc> 뭐어, 잡스형님도 이제 쉴때니
<yemharc> 한국와서 한솥도시락 하라그래요.
<yemharc> ...........대박칠거같지만
<yemharc> 우와 이건 무슨 ㅂㅌ같은...........
<yemharc> FreeCAD라는걸 발견했는데 안드로이드 버전도 있네요. 돌아가긴 하나.....
<hanbin973> 캐드를 폰에서 돌릴려면
<hanbin973> 그게 돌아간다면 =.=
<hanbin973> 엑시노스 테그라 아니면 OMAP 4 이상이 필수인듯 하군요 스냅은 구리니까 제외
<grr> i도시락
<grr> i도시락3세대
<grr> i도시락3GS
<grr> -_-;;
<grr> 왠지 애플에서 도시락을 흰용기에 담아서 팔면 잘팔릴듯한 느낌이 언뜻...
<hanbin973> 여자들이 좋아하겟죠 ㄷ
<yemharc> grr: 사과 마크 달아주면 판매량 급증
<grr> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 정말 스타벅스엔 흰색애플기기 > 애플기기 > 흰색 기기 > 듣보잡
<grr> 이맞는듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런듯 ㄷ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 요즘 여성부 너무 막나갑니다.
<grr> "이상한 당신들"로 불릴만한 인물들을 모아둔듯...
<grr> 아니 왜 야당이든 여당이든.. 쟤들을 치면 지지율이 올라갈텐데 아무도 안치지...
<yemharc> grr: 아뇨 떨어집니다
<yemharc> 여성부는 여성의 친구........라는 인식을 가진 [젊은 여성]들의 수는 정~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~말 많습니다
<yemharc> 이게 이화x대의 폐해
<hanbin973> 여성평등에는 관심은 없고 지들 밥줄에만 관심있는 진짜 레알 잉여부네요. 차라리 제가 저기 장관해도 지금 장관보다는 잘할듯 ㄷ
<yemharc> hanbin973: 무슨소리에요. 저긴 들어가면 물드는곳이에욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ( 음 할말이 없다 )
<hanbin973> 뭐 MB 가 잘한일중에 하나가 여성부 예산 대폭 삭감한거?
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<yemharc> 못한거죠
<yemharc> 못없앴잖습........
<hanbin973> ...
<yemharc> 여성부 폐지야말로 국민투표 하면 지지율 60퍼는 찍을건데...........
<hanbin973> 아 진짜 답이 안나옴 ㅜㅜ 진짜 MB 의 추진 근성으로 여성부 밀면..
<hanbin973> ....
<hanbin973> 진짜 내가 성인되면 한나라당 찍을 의향이 생길수도 ㄷ
<grr> ....
<hanbin973> 그 정도로 여성부는 그 어떤 단체보다 증오함 =.=
<grr> 아 어짜피 내돈에서 세금나가는거 어디에 쓸지 퍼센티지 정할 수 없으려나 - -....
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 전 진보는 싫어요
<yemharc> 사실 말이 좋아 진보지 이 나라에 진보가 어딨남요
<yemharc> 이번 무상시리즈 복지도 다 맘에 안들고
<yemharc> 라기보다 그냥 걱정이고
<grr> ㅇㅇ..
<grr> 지들이 잘나서 밀어준게 아닌데..
<yemharc> 무상이라니 그냥 좋다고 난리들인데
<yemharc> 멍청한게지
<yemharc> 제 살 깎아먹는줄도 모르고
<grr> 차라리 돈으로 학부모에게 준다면.. 대찬성인데..
<yemharc> 생각없이 복지 밀다 망하면 뭔 꼴이 나는지는
<yemharc> 이미 그리스와 영국이 아주 좋은 반면교사죠
<yemharc> 복지는 한번 늘렸다 줄이면
<yemharc> 그리스&영국 성님들처럼 야구빠따 장사 잘 되게 됩니다
<hanbin973> 울나라에는 밀만한 정치인이 없어요
<hanbin973> ......... 아오 민주당은 무상시리즈 딴나라당은 지들 밥통이나 챙기고 아오
<grr> 빨갱이 vs 친일파
<grr> 아 vs 또라이..(허경영)
<yemharc> 혼자 3대세력ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 제3 세력권임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 아옼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 허경영 공중부양 제3제국 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 제 3제국이 아니죠
<grr> 나중에 그냥 어디 시골땅사서 나라 세울기세
<hanbin973> 지 말에 따르면 지는 박정희 후계자니까 박씨 1제국 허씨 2제국 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 헉 2제국 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 진짜 허경영 같은 사람이 국회의원되면 그게 좋은 일같지는 않지만 심심하지는 않을듯 =.=
<yemharc> 제 3제국이라는건
<grr> 강기갑이 나랑 한판 뜨자고 그럴듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 히틀러가 집권하던 나치독일을 가리키는 말이죠
<grr> 마이너리그 1인자 자리를 위한 싸움 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 1제국이 신성로마제국 2제국이 1차 대전때의 독일
<yemharc> 그래서 보통(?) 제3 세력권을 비꼴때 제3제국이라고 하는것 뿐인거죠
<hanbin973> 3제국이 2차 대전때의 독일
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 순서는 별 상관이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 사실 정치라고 하면 하고싶은 말은 많지만
<yemharc> 아무래도 전 전투민족은 아닌지라 제끼지요
<grr> 아.. 컴파일 돌려놓고 실수를 발견했다...
<yemharc> grr: Ctrl-C
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 스크립트로 렘디스크 올려서 컴파일 하는거라서.. 중간에 멈추면 관리자한테가서 저거 지워줘요 뿌우 해야할지도 몰라요..
<hanbin973> FLAG 문제면 어쩔 수 없는거고...
<grr> 지울려면 권한이 읍다고 나오니..
<hanbin973> 램에 올려서 하면 더 빨라지나요?
<hanbin973> 램디스크 2GB 로 확장한후에 컴팔 돌려야하나 ㄸㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> grr: 그렇게 근무시간을 잡아먹는 고도의 술수!
<grr> 소스코드만 2기가...
<grr> (...)
<grr> 텍스트만..(...)
<yemharc> 역시 저런 사태를 방지하기 위해서
<yemharc> 스크립트 / 컴파일 양쪽 모두 다 동작하는 언어가 필요함
<grr> yemharc: 전 금요일을 칼퇴하려구요 /_\
<yemharc> 스크립트로 돌려보고 에러 없으면 그대로 컴파일 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 나도 좀 \_/
<yemharc> 아, 그래도요
<grr> yemharc: T_T
<yemharc> 맡은 팀이 13개에서 7개로 줄어들었습니다!
<grr> 오오오오오
<grr> 반이나
<grr> 이런 능력자!
<hanbin973> ㅊㅋ~
<yemharc> 두달을 ㅈㄹㅈㄹ 했더니
<yemharc> 어찌어찌 반 처리!
<yemharc> 좀 숨통이 트였어요
<yemharc> 근데 대신 기획이 +되었...........
<grr> 금요일은 칼퇴를..
<grr> 이런...
<yemharc> SNS도 있군요 (....라기보다 모바일 웹)
<grr> 저희팀은 언제출근하든 상관읍는데
<grr> 대충 하루에 12시간씩은 다들 있는듯해요..
<grr> 밥먹는 시간 포함해서요 /_\
<hanbin973> 일 많이 하면 돈 더주나요? ㄸ
<grr> 보통 야근 수당을 안주죠.. 아니면 저희처럼 치사하게 연봉에 야근수당 포함임 이라거나..
<grr> 대기업은 다 주니까..
<yemharc> hanbin973: 야근수당 일일이 다 챙겨줬으면 IT개발자들은 다 갑부
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ;;;;;;;;;
<grr> 남편감 1순위가 될지도..
<grr> 집엔 안들어오는데 돈은 포풍같이 가져다준다고 - -
<yemharc> grr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 덜덜덜
<grr> 남편이 해외출장을간다고할때
<grr> ㅜㅜ 를 하나 ^^를 하나를 봐야해요..(...)
<grr> 아.. 난 왜 벌써부터 이런생각을...(...)
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<grr> 와~ 월급 명세서다~
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: C는 성경, 자바는 코랄, 자바스크립트는 전화번호부, 파이썬은 동화, 루비는 시집, 펄은 암호문이라고 비유하는군요
<lexlove2> 그렇다면 저는 동화를 좋아하는군요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저는 시집이 좋군요
<yemharc> 모양새가 정말 깔끔해서요
<grr> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이건 반박할 수 없네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> C는 성경입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그쵸 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> Write in "C"!
<bundo> 히야
<bundo> 하이
<cartes9> 하이요
<bundo> ㅈ
<cartes9> MBP^Seony, 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, Hi
<cartes9> hi what have you been up to?
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, tired. want to go back home asap
<cartes9> ahh
<cartes9> what time is it over there?
<MBP^Seony> 6pm
<cartes9> Aug-24?
<MBP^Seony> yes
<cartes9> ohh okay
<MBP^Seony> are you thinking i'm in hawaii? haha
<MBP^Seony> hey, i'm visiting korea now.
<cartes9> yes
<cartes9> ohhh
<cartes9> 한국에 계세요?
<MBP^Seony> 네. 비자 연장하러...
<MBP^Seony> 26일날 다시 돌아와요
<cartes9> 26일날 하와이로 다시 돌아가신다구여?
<MBP^Seony> 네
<MBP^Seony> 한국 날씨가 너무 더워서… 빨리 가고싶어요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 어 하와이가 더 덥지 않나요?
<MBP^Seony> 그렇게들 생각하시는데… 무지 시원합니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 으아
<drake_kr> 분도님 보냈네요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 분도님 우리집 문고리 잡아뜯어 고장냄
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 손해배상 청구하셔야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 천원 주심
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그건 인건비인갑네요. 그럼 부품값도 청구하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅎㅇ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 어젠 잘 들어가셨나요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 분도님 팀은 지하철로 복귀?
<drake_kr> 저희집에 있다가 12시쯤 보냈어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아침에 해장술 하시고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 세 분 모두 잘 들어가셨군요.
<drake_kr> 전 왜 빼요?
<drake_kr> 저포함 네명이었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼 인구씨는 군대 빨리 가라고 해요
<jincreator> 응? 드라케님 포함해서 3명인데...1명이 누구지?
<drake_kr> 강도님, 저, 승탁, 승탁이가 데려온 1명
<jincreator> 아, 전 현재 이 방에 있는 사람들을 말한 거였어요.
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<jincreator> 예밀님, 드라케님, 서니님 해서 3명(...)
<drake_kr> grr은 언제 안 왔응게
<drake_kr> 아 jincreator 내일 상암동에 있을거죠?
<jincreator> 네, 그럴 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 내일 가져가서 멤브레인 못 쓰게 만들어야지
<jincreator> 그!래!서! 전 평소 키보드를 서랍에 넣고 잠궈놓습니다.
<drake_kr> 아, 그런뜻 아닌데..
<jincreator> 앗, 설마...
<jincreator> 마제스터치 등장!?
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 어라
<grr> 내일 술먹나요??
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<grr>  (...)
<drake_kr> grr이 키보드를 한번 쳐보고 yemharc 님처럼 '에이 기계식 별거없네' 하고 집에가서 이질감을 느꼈다지요?
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 저도 그런 뜻이 아니었는데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여타 기계식하고 별반 차이없다는 말이었는데
<drake_kr> jincreator 님한테는.. 술먹냐고 물어보면 매일 아니라고 하지..
<drake_kr> 자기는 안 먹지.. 항상..
<jincreator> 아, 그건 그렇죠. -.-;
<drake_kr> grr: 상암동에서 좀 놀다가 구로동 가면 술 먹음
<jincreator> 언제쯤 오시나요? 4시에는 다크서클 님께서 부품 주시러 오시거든요.
<drake_kr> 몇시부터 있어요?
<jincreator> 보통 10시 전에 와요.
<drake_kr> 완전 회사네
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 원래는 안그랬는데...동생이 개학했다고 부모님께서 같은 시간에 깨우셔서...T.T
<drake_kr> 아 지금 휴학중이에요?
<drake_kr> 군대갈려고?
<jincreator> 헉, 아뇨. 방학이에요.
<drake_kr> 대학생은 아직 방학인가
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 아저씨도 군대 빨리 가요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 빨리 갔다온 사람도 그러고 늦게 갔다온 사람도 그러고 갔다온 사람들은 무조건 빨리 갔다오라고 하죠
<jincreator> 그러고보니 그분 오늘 논산 가셨겠군요.
<drake_kr> snooey
<jincreator> 네.
<drake_kr> 자기소개 할때마다 강조해서 이제 외움..
<grr>  /.\...
<jincreator> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공익은 군대도 아니고마
<drake_kr> grr: 군대는 빨리가는게 좋음? 미룰수 있을만큼 미루는게 좋음?
<yemharc> 군대야말로 못먹어도 Go
<drake_kr> 해병대 지원 고고싱
<grr> 빨리가야 똘끼를 키울 수 있죠..
<grr> 해볌대는 imsu님께 상담을...
<grr> 아.. 바빠져서
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<test-kr> 흠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> drake_kr: 가끔 궁금해지는게 있는데
<yemharc> gcc를 스크립트 언어로 포팅한 다음 돌리면 과연 바이너리가 튀어나올까요
<caron_> 누구없으신가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> caron_, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 다들 점심먹고 한숨 주미시는듯 한데요..(__)
<caron_> 안녕하세요.. 너무 조용해서 놀랬습니다.
<yemharc> 자는거면 얼마나 좋겠습니까 (...)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<caron_> 제가 IRC 해보지 않아서요. 우분투에서 IRC 어플 추천 해주실수 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아무래도 터미널에 익숙하신게 아니라면 xchat이 제일 무난하군요
<jincreator> 보통 XChat 많이 쓰시는 것 같더군요.
<yemharc> 터미널에 거부감(?)이 없으시다면 irssi라는 물건도 있습니다
<jincreator> 프리노드 쪽만 사용하실 거라면 우분투에 기본 탑재된 엠퍼시를 활용하셔도 됩니다.
<caron_> 보통 터미널로 많이 사용하시나 보내요?
<bluedusk|P7120> http://temp.crois.net/~insainty/screenshot/2011-08-25_Desktop_1314253982.jpg
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 이렇게 사용합니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> xchat 이구요..
<drake_kr> 윈도우면 pchat이 있어요
<jincreator> ㅂㅌ(보통) 터미널을 사용하는 게 아니라 ㅂㅌ분들께서 많이 사용하십니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<caron_> xchat 깔끔하네요 둘다 한번 설치를 해봐야겠습니다.
<drake_kr> http://pchat-irc.com
<yemharc> drake_kr: 오셨군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 깔끔을 모토로 데스크탑을 사용하려고 노력하기 때문에..
<bluedusk|P7120> 하앜하앜
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 나가봐야할듯여 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그러고 보니
<yemharc> 부산 미리 내려가 계신다고 하지 않았었나요?
<drake_kr> 그거 일정취소는 안됐다 카는데
<drake_kr> 연락이 없네요? 뭐지
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 암튼 이따 7시쯤 들어올듯여
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 잘 다녀오세요
<caron_> 잘다녀오세요
<jincreator> 잘 다녀오세요.(3)
<jincreator> kimyoungdeok: 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 배운지 24시간 이내에 바로 적용하시다니...바람직한 자세이십니다. ^^
<jincreator> (...)
<bluedusk|P7120> ...
<bluedusk|P7120> 바로 퇴장하시는데요..
<jincreator> 어제 모임에 오셨던 분인데 그때 IRC 처음 배우셨거든요.
<jincreator> 익숙하지 않으셔서 그런 것 같네요.
<bluedusk|P7120> 좋은걸 가르쳐주셔야죠..
<bluedusk|P7120> 아아 이렇게 또 한분이 가시는군...
<bluedusk|P7120> .................
<jincreator> "설마 바로 접속이 되겠어?"하면서 접속 단추나 엔터 키를 누르신 후 나오신 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 다시 한번...
<jincreator> kimyoungdeok: 안녕하세요.
<kimyoungdeok> 저 아까전에 caron 입니다. xchat 후 다시 들어왔어요
<kimyoungdeok> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 아, 같은 분이셨군요.
<jincreator> 전 어제 같은 테이블 끝쪽에 앉았던 사람입니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 전
<kimyoungdeok> 이게 웹 페이지 로그인한게 세션이 남았는지 두번째 닉네임으로 접속 되요
<kimyoungdeok> 전 제주도에서 왔던 학생입니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 네 방갑습니다
<bluedusk|P7120> (__)
<jincreator> bluedusk|P7120 님은 나중에 저희 쪽 테이블에 오신 안경 쓰시고 키 크신 분이십니다.
<kimyoungdeok> 반갑습니다. 혹시 어제 어디에 앉으셨나요?
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-?
<kimyoungdeok> 아..하와이 얘기를 하셨던 분이신가요
<jincreator> 하와이에서 오신 분은 Seony님이신데 여기 있는 닉 중 두개는 미국의 그냥 컴퓨터이고 MBP_Seony가 보통 진짜(?)입니다.
<kimyoungdeok> 아..컴퓨터가 여러대라고 하셨는대 IRC접속할때도 여러 컴퓨로 하시나봐요
<jincreator> 네, 그런 식이죠.
<kimyoungdeok> 이름강조는 어떻게 하나요? 닉네임,   <-- 이렇게 쓰면되나요?
<jincreator> 그냥 상대 닉 입력하면 프로그램이 알아서 해 줄 겁니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> jincreator, 이렇게요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 앞에 몇글자 치고 탭 치시면 자동완성 해줄꺼에요
<kimyoungdeok> jincreator, 연습입니다..아아아
<jincreator> 참고로 방금 이렇게 하면 별도 처리가 없어도 제 시스템에서는 알림이 뜨죠.
<jincreator> 괜찮습니다. ^^;
<kimyoungdeok> 아 받는 입장에서 처리하는거군요
<jincreator> 네, 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 보내는 쪽에서 처리하는 방식이면 이미 테러수준 (...........)
<kimyoungdeok> 생각해보니 그러네요. 아직 우분투 사용한지도 6개월밖에 안되서요 앞으로 잘 부탁드릴께요
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> 6개월...이면..
<bluedusk|P7120> 강산이 벌써 1/20 이 변했군요...
<kimyoungdeok> 우분투는 변했네요 제가 10.04부터 사용했었요
<jincreator> ...그럼 1년 사용하신 거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 8.04랑 10.04만 주력으로 쓰고 나머지 버젼은 오래 쓰질 않아서..
<bluedusk|P7120> 지금도 10.04여서..
<jincreator> 전 6개월마다 갈아탑니다.
<jincreator> 그래서 지금은 11.04죠.
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 lts 가 그나마..
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 계속 추워서 긴팔 입고 왔더만
<bluedusk|P7120> 덥네
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-
<bluedusk|P7120> 우짜라능..
<kimyoungdeok> 오늘 많이 덥네요. 그늘은 서늘한대
<kimyoungdeok> jincreator, 저도 11.04에요 베타 부터 갈았탔어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 헠
<bluedusk|P7120> 이런 배신쟈 무리들!!
<bluedusk|P7120> 진리는 LTS다 옹!!
<bluedusk|P7120> 은 훼이크고..
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 맘에 드는거 쓰는거죠..
<kimyoungdeok> 제가 아는 형도 LTS만 써요 이게 롱텀버전이라며 안정성 좋다고 하면서요
<jincreator> 저의 경우 LTS에 최신 버전 프로그램 사용할 경우 매번 PPA 추가하는 수고가 최신 버전 사용할 때 감수하는 위험보다 많아서요.
<cartes9> bluedusk|P7120, 아 꿈의 서브노트북 P7120을 쓰시는군여
<bluedusk|P7120> 소스 받아다 컴파일 해서 쓰면돼죠..
<bluedusk|P7120> cartes9, 그거 아무래도 처분해야 할듯해요..
<cartes9> 왜여?
<bluedusk|P7120> 액정도 나가고.. 이직하니 회사에서 놋북도 새로 주고 해서..
<bluedusk|P7120> 액정이 완전히 나간게 아니라 좀 얼룩진것처럼 보여서 이걸 고쳐서 쓰기도 그렇고
<cartes9> 아 액정이 나가면 돈이 엄청깨질텐데
<bluedusk|P7120> 고쳐서 팔기도 그렇고..
<bluedusk|P7120> 전에 완전히 나가서 액정 갈때 용산가니 10만원 달라 더라구요
<bluedusk|P7120> a/s 센터는 49만원..-_-
<bluedusk|P7120> 거기다 하드도 ssd 고..
<kimyoungdeok> 요즘 노트북 중고가군요. 신제품도 80정도면 좋아보인던대요
<kimyoungdeok> sdd.....
<bluedusk|P7120> 원래 하드는 어딘가 굴러다닐테고..;
<bluedusk|P7120> kimyoungdeok, 후지스 p7120이 팬리스 모델이에요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 거기에 하드도 ssd라 소음이 아예 없죠
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 하드 벌써 33g나 썼네.. 어따가 그리 많이 쓴거지..;
<kimyoungdeok> bluedusk|P7120, 오래된 모델이네요. 그래도 ssd 부럽네요
<bluedusk|P7120> ssd라고 해봤자 놋북 자체가 cf 타입밖에 지원을 안해서
<bluedusk|P7120> 속도는 거기서 거기에요.. 단지 밧데리 덜 먹는거 뿐..
<kimyoungdeok> 학교 사이트가 윈도우만 되서 이만 나가보겠습니다.
<lexlove2> 저 열심히 일하는 동안 재미있는 이야기를 하셨군요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 학교사이트가 윈도그만 되면
<redsm> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 오늘은 일찍 퇴근합니당 ^^
<drake_kr> 음 다나갔네
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 아 배터지게 고기 먹고 들어왔어요
<drake_kr> 아.. 그건 먹은게 아니라 마신거인듯..
<lyuso> 다들 식사 잘 하셨네요....
<drake_kr> 둘이서 2만원 내고..
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 고기 마심
<grr> yemharc: 물어볼께 있음미다
<lyuso> 2만원.....
<drake_kr> 고기부페 1인 8000원 있어요
<drake_kr> 맥주 하나 콜라 하나 했으니 2만원
<lyuso> 저희 소비지향도시 고담대구는 예전부터 그런거 씨가말랐어요
<lyuso> 한 3년~2년전부터 싹 사라지던데
<drake_kr> 거긴 대략 피씨방만 싼듯
<lyuso> 공감합니다. PC 방 요금이 매우 저렴하다고 생각합니다.
<drake_kr> 택시 탔는데 사투리 안하면 존내 돌아감..
<drake_kr> 20분이면 갈 거리를 1시간동안 빙빙 돌림..
<lyuso> ....... 그것도 맞습니다.....
<lyuso> 전 그래서 [아저씨 그쪽이 아니에요] 라고.....
<drake_kr> 전 그래서 '걍 제가 내비 켤테니까 그대로 가주세요' <-
<lyuso> 아.... 그런방법이 있군요.
<drake_kr> 서울놈들 영악하네 어쩌네 막 그러는데 전 그냥
<drake_kr> '저 전라디언인디유'
<lyuso> 그런데 제가 서울에 가서 경험한 거지만
<drake_kr> 근데 서울은 더함
<drake_kr> 인정 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네
<lyuso> 제가 보통 대중교통만 이용하는 것도 이유가 있어서.....
<drake_kr> (실은 네비드립은 서울에서 배워간거라능!)
<lyuso> 그렇군요.......
<lyuso> 그런데 대구는 친하게만 굴면 안전한 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 서울은 뭐 지하철만 타면 어찌어찌 전역을 돌아다닐수 있잖아요
<lyuso> 그 뭐랄까 사근사근 나긋나긋이라고 하던가요
<drake_kr> 음, 그러니까
<lyuso> 대구는 버스가 그나마 구석까지 가지지만.....
<yemharc> grr: 넹
<drake_kr> 안 까칠하던가 겁내 까칠하던가 <-
<lyuso> 안그러면 걷는게 제일이에요.
<lyuso> 아무래도 대구가 고담대구의 명성을 지금도 톡톡히 하다보니까요
<drake_kr> 이명박 드립도 괜찮죠
<drake_kr> '내가 예전에 택시를 해봐서 아는데'
<lyuso> 22일날 장례를 다녀와서 늦은밤 동대구역 버스타러 가는데
<lyuso> 사람들이 막 감싸요 싸게 해줄테니까 모텔오라고
<drake_kr> 오
<lyuso> [전 그냥 집에갑니다] 라고 하면 오히려 그 사람들이 화를내면서 위협합니다.
<lyuso> 그럴땐 그냥 무시하고 빠르게 자리를 빼던지 아니면 가격해야되요.
<yemharc> grr: 안계시남....
<drake_kr> 야근 초보라.. ㅋㅋ
<grr>  /.
<lyuso> 게다가 혹시 대구역에서 내리면 그 근처가 성매매가 심한 지역이라
<grr> yemharc: 쓰레드는 몇년차부터 만지나요 /.\
<grr> yemharc: 회사에서 건들지말라구해요
<lyuso> ......말로 표현이 안됩니다.
<yemharc> 쓰레드 만지는데 연수가 있나요 (....)
<drake_kr> 현6카7 인가요
<grr> yemharc: drake_kr 씨가 뻥쳤어요
<drake_kr> 요샌 현7카8인가
<yemharc> 그냥 "이놈 이정도면 시켜도 되겠다" 하면.............
<grr> yemharc: drake_kr 씨가 원래 안시키는거라며 막 구라쳤음 - -
<lyuso> 그러게요 연수가 있나
<drake_kr> 아무한테나 시키진 않잖아요 쓰레드는
<yemharc> 아니 뭐.... 쓰레드 경우에 신입은 잘 안시키는건 사실입니다만
<lyuso> 그런가.....
<yemharc> 딱히 경력 몇년부터........같은건 없죠
<yemharc> 경험상의 평균이라면 한 2년 전후로 슬슬 시키는거같더군요
<drake_kr> 일반적으로는 3년차부터 쓰레드 써도 태클을 안 걸지 않던가요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 네
<grr> ...
<lyuso> 네에......
<yemharc> 2년쯤 되면 슬슬 가르치고
<lyuso> 그렇군
<grr> 그렇구나..
<yemharc> 3년정도 되면 알아서 하라고 일만 던져주고
<yemharc> 뭐 그런느낌
<grr> ...
<grr> 아 나 이미 못해요 라고 하기 늦은듯 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> grr: 실제 사용할 물건에서 쓰레드 손대는거면 조심해요
<lyuso> 네.....
<drake_kr> 1년차에 쓰레드 만지는건 좀 특이한 경우 맞죠?
<yemharc> 뒤집어 쓰는 경우가 생김다
<lyuso> 특이한거구나....
<grr> 팀배정받은지
<grr> 1달되가는데..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 1년도 안 넘었는데 하는거면 나름 특이한 케이스죠
<grr> ...
<grr> 1달이면요 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 일반적인 케이스에 대서 특이한거지 나쁜건 아니에요
<yemharc> 아까도 말했지만
<yemharc> "아 이놈 쓸만하겠다" 싶으면 시킵니다
<grr> 그렇군요...
<lyuso> 네.....
<grr> 좋은 말씀 감사합니다
<yemharc> grr: 이제 당신의 앞날에 야근의 축복이..............
<lyuso> 좋은 정보 감사드립니다.
<grr> yemharc: 으읔...
<yemharc> may the works be with you
<lyuso> 슬슬 운동가야지...
<grr> 잠깐 알고리즘 하나만짜고;
<yemharc> grr: 참고로
<yemharc> 쓰레드를 멋지구리하게 짜고 클래스 함수 변수 메소드 이름 자기만 알게 해놓고 주석 안달면
<yemharc> 권력자가 된다는 카더라 통신이 있슴다
<yemharc> Aa Ab Ac AAa AAb AAc 같은거 이름으로 떄려박고 그게 뭘 하는지 문서화 해서 혼자만 보유...............
<grr> 아 내가 그거 수습하나 했잖아여..
<grr> 그정도는 아니고..
<yemharc> (그런사람 한명 만났........)
<grr> 쓰레드에 전역을 참...
<yemharc> 또 어떤사람은 너무 모듈화에 집착해서..................
<yemharc> 이건 소스코드가 아니라 소스부스러기 (...........
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그러고 보니 아까 낮(?)에 질문했던겁니다만
<grr> 부스러기..
<yemharc> gcc를 스크립트 언어로 포팅한 다음 돌리면 바이너리가 튀어나올까요?
<grr>  /;;
<grr> 몰르니 pass...
<grr> 전 스크립트 만들기 귀차나서 그냥 gcc용으로 막 맹글어요..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아, 다른게 아니라
<yemharc> 일때문에 루비를 만지고 있는데
<yemharc> 매우 마음에 들어서요
<yemharc> 루비 바이너리 코드 생성기는 있는데 컴파일러는 아니고
<yemharc> 정확히는 바이트 코드이려나요
<grr>  /.\...
<grr> 루비온 레일즈 /.\
<grr> 모든게 객채라고 졸작 다른팀 형이 열심히 설명했는데
<grr> 썡깠었죠..
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 딱히 언어가 가진 개념이나 이런게 맘에 든다기보다
<yemharc> 그냥 코드 자체가 짧...............
<yemharc> 대충 같은 일을 하는 코드를 짜보니
<yemharc> 적게는 1/2에서 많게는 1/4정도........ (java 대비)
<grr> 헐...
<grr> 하긴 자바는 생각보다
<grr> 많이 나오죠...
<grr> 막 코드를 "쌀"수 있으니..
<yemharc> def name
<yemharc> super(foo, bar)
<yemharc> end
<yemharc> 하면 상위 클래스에서 메소드 끌어다 쓰기 완료
<yemharc> 어지간해선 함수들 라인이 20줄을 못 넘겨요
<yemharc> 간단하게 주크박스 만들어보고 있는데
<yemharc> GUI까지 해서 300라인이면 될거같네요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> bat2exe 같은거 말씀하시는거?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아, 정확히는 말 그대로 스크립트 언어로 gcc를 포팅하면 컴파일러 기능을 할것인가 하는거죠
<yemharc> 그냥 왠지 궁금해져서........
<drake_kr> 할듯한데요
<drake_kr> glibc에서 코드를 받아와서 아예 함수로 만들고..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 속도문제만 제외하면 역시 돌아가려나요
<drake_kitty> 아우 오늘 고기를 너무 많이 마셨더니..
<drake_kitty> 이미 bat2exe라는 선례가 있기 때문에 불가능하진 않을듯 싶은데요
<yemharc> 마셔요?;;
<drake_kitty> 둘이서 약 10인분 가량 마셨어요
<yemharc> .................................................
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 빨래널고 오겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kitty> 하지만 2만원
<drake_kitty> 어우 더워
<drake_kitty> 갈축도 소리 크넹..
<grr>  /_\...
<grr> 사무실 사람들이 키보드소리듣고
<grr> 다들 한번씩말을검
<grr> 전 정말 나쁜놈인가봐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> "맞을래?"
<grr> 사무실 청축의 위엄
<drake_kitty> 이 키보드 역시 좋다
<drake_kitty> 명환이형 키보드 하나 사줘야 할랑가
<grr> 용산던전 대려가서
<grr> 키보드앞에 대령시키면 지르실듯..
<drake_kitty> 키보드가 무슨 필요냐고 다들 그러는데..
<drake_kitty> 쳐보면 달라...
<drake_kitty> 어째서 20만원 되는 거금을 들여서 키보드를 사겠어
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 전 펜타가 왠지 맘에 들어요
<drake_kitty> 기계식 이후 펜타에 고무가 느껴져서..
<drake_kitty> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 아마 제가 데탑없는 인생이어서 그런듯요
<yemharc> 이젠 노트북 키보드가 더 편...............
<drake_kitty> 아 이번에 산 갈축은 노트북용입니다 (...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 사실
<drake_kitty> 노트북용이기도 하고 피씨방 가게 되면 쓸수도 있고요
<drake_kitty> 어우
<drake_kitty> 재부팅해야지
<grr> 술빨러
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<grr> exit/
<drake_kr> 저런 주유소
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-26
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 냠
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> ahn nyung ha sae yo
<grr> ban gab sub ni da
<grr> no han
<grr> 궬뤍훩퇉훩컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴
<cartes9> 다들 안녕하십니까
<cartes9> 휴우
<yemharc> cartes9: 면접 잘 보셨어요?
<cartes9> 그냥 그저그랬던것 같아요
<cartes9> 죽어라고 매달리지는 않아서
<cartes9> 잘모르겠어요
<cartes9> 근데 웹퍼블리셔도 XHTML+CSS만 알아가지고는 만만치 않구나 생각했어요
<cartes9> 웹접근성, JavaScript, HTML5+CSS3, jQuery도 배워야 겠더군여
<jincreator> 최근에 웹디자인 쪽으로 면접 보셨나요?
<cartes9> 그런데 그렇게 가면 완전히 front-end web developer쪽으로 테크트리를 타는거라
<yemharc> cartes9: 그러니까 웹표준은 만병통치약이 아니에요 :)
<cartes9> 별로 매력을 못느끼는 분야인데
<yemharc> 실질적으로 웹 개발 업무를 하다보면
<cartes9> 취직할려고 하는거져묘
<yemharc> 흔히들 말하는 비표준 기술을 더 많이 쓰게됩니다
<cartes9> 그렇군여 저는 그렇게 생각안해요
<cartes9> 근데
<cartes9> 저도
<cartes9> LESS
<cartes9> 라는 CSS 전처리기 정도는 쓰고싶더군여
<cartes9> 그거쓰면 validation통과못하는데도
<bluedusk|P7120> ...무슨말인지 하나도 모르겟..
<bluedusk|P7120> ..............
<cartes9> 프론트엔드 웹개발 얘기에여
<yemharc> 그리고 사실 무슨짓을 해도
<cartes9> jincreator, HTML/CSS코딩잡 면접보고왔어여
<yemharc> 메인스트림 브라우저를 제외하고 모든 웹에 다 맞춰서 똑같이 출력하려면 <p></p>밖에 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> cartes9: 좋은 결과 있기를 기원하겠습니다.
<cartes9> 저는 다똑같이 출력할필요는 없다고 생각해요
<cartes9> 근데 디자이너들이 1px 어긋난거까지 캡춰하면서 싫어한다고 하더군여
<yemharc> 그야 그렇죠
<yemharc> 웹은 아직도 '원형' 이라는 디자인 개념이 통하지 않는 곳이니까요
<cartes9> 원형이라는 디자인 개념?
<cartes9> 편집디자인은 인쇄하면 종이랑 같이 나오나부져모
<yemharc> 원이요 circle
<yemharc> 일단 화면이 평면 4각형에
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 2차원 도형
<cartes9> 주로 box
<yemharc> 그 화면에 담아내는 태그의 기능 자체도 선과 면, 그리고 각으로 나타나니까요
<yemharc> 그래서 원(circle) 개념의 디자인이 없죠
<yemharc> 그러다 보니 조금만 어긋나도 보기 싫게 되잖아요
<cartes9> 아... 그런가여? 확신이 않서여
<cartes9> 옘핡님 의견에..
<yemharc> 음....... 뭐라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 로테이션으로 first와 last가 맞물려 빙빙 돌아가는 메뉴가 있다고 치죠
<lexlove2> bluedusk|P7120, 저도 무슨 말 하는지 몰라요. 그냥 눈팅중~~~
<yemharc> 이건 논리적 구조를 따져보면 원형이고 앞/뒤 순서에 상관없이 빙빙 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> 근데 그렇다고 해서 이게 우리가 느끼기에도 동그라미인 디자인은 아닌거죠
<yemharc> 그럼 여기서 하나 더 추가해서, 이 빙빙 도는 메뉴의 각 버튼 크기가 다 다르다고 해보죠
<yemharc> 그럼 그 모양이 과연 예쁠까를 생각해보세요
<cartes9> 원형 링크드리스트가 생각나는..
<yemharc> 이미지가 잘 안떠오르면
<yemharc> 옛날 자동차 미터기나 전기계량기 떠올려보세요
<yemharc> 숫자가 빙빙 돌아가는데, 각 숫자 칸의 크기가 다 다른겁니다
<yemharc> 어떤건 크고 어떤건 작고
<cartes9> 그건 모양을 떠나서
<cartes9> 그냥
<cartes9> 효과적인 표기 아니에요?
<yemharc> 아니 이야기 주제는 '원 형태의 디자인이 웹에는 없다'는 거였죠
<yemharc> 음........ 앞 뒤 중간 다 잘라먹고 결론을 내자면
<yemharc> "1. 웹의 최우선 목적은 정보전달이다."
<yemharc> "2. 웹이 표현되는 디바이스의 한계는 2D, 평면, 4각형이다."
<yemharc> "3. 2D, 평면, 4각형의 물리적 제한과 더불어, [효과적인 정보전달]을 이루기 위해서는 정렬된 디자인이 필요하다."
<yemharc> "4. 정보(주로 텍스트)가 정렬되고 한눈에 들어오기 쉬운 디자인은 4각형 틀이다."
<yemharc> "5. 근데 4각형 틀에 맞춰 디자인을 짜게되면 아주 약간의 비틀림 만으로도 눈에 거슬리는 디자인이 나온다."
<yemharc> "6. 그래서 디자이너들이 몇px 어긋난걸 가지고 불라불라 한다."
<cartes9> 아하 그렇군요
<yemharc> 네 뭐, 저도 딱히 특이한 디자인을 까는게 아니라
<yemharc> 디자이너들이 괜히 불라불라 하는게 아니라는거죠
<yemharc> 뭔가 시작과 끝이 맞물리진 않습니다마는...............
<cartes9> 이 시각디자인을 공부한사람들눈에는
<cartes9> 그렇게 보이나보군여?
<yemharc> 그건 저도 잘 모르겠네요;; 저도 딱히 시각디자인을 공부한건 아니라서;;
<yemharc> 근데 그냥 간단히 생각해보면
<yemharc> 신문만 해도 모든 기사글이 4각형 틀 안에 정렬되어 있죠
<yemharc> 형식에서 상당히 자유로울 수 있는데도 불구하고 언제나 4각형입니다
<yemharc> 그 외에도 대부분의 텍스트를 주류로 하는 정보전달 매체들은 모두 4각형을 기반으로 깔고 있죠
<yemharc> (책이라던가)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> jincreator: 사무실이에요?
<jincreator> 네, 그렇습니다.
<drake_kr> 이따뵈요
<jincreator> 네. ^^
<drake_kr> 지금 출발할게요잉
<jincreator> 알겠습니다. 그래도 1시는 넘어서 도착하시겠군요.
<drake_kr> 네 점심은 같이 못할듯
<jincreator> 드시고 오시는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 그건 아니지만요 ㅋ
<jincreator> -.-;
<drake_kr> 좀 늦어도 같이 먹던지요
<jincreator> 제가 도시락이라 좀 그래서요.
<drake_kr> 그러니까요 먼저 먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> Work_Seony: 오늘 미국 가시지요?
<jincreator> ...사람이 아닌 그냥 컴퓨터인가?
<lexlove2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 에잇
<bluedusk|P7120> 퍽퍽!
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 키보드 내놔염 뿌우
<bluedusk|P7120> 뿌우!
<drake_kitty> 뿌우
<hacking_u> ë¿¡
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> hacking_u: 너 얼른 안오냐
<hacking_u> drake_kitty, 물건이 안 와서리...
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ\
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 1시간 거리에 있는곳에 외근 가라고 30분 전에 말하는게 어딨냐고
<drake_kitty> 그회사요
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 일단 나갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kitty> ㄴㄷㅅ녀ㅡㅁ
<drake_kitty> ㅁㄴ아런ㅇㄹㅁㄴㄹ
<drake_kitty> ㅈㄷㅅㅈㄷㅅ
<bluedusk|P7120> 아놔
<drake_kitty> ㅈㅅ
<bluedusk|P7120> 리눅스 마스터 1급 기출문제 한번 풀어보는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 진짜 문제 애매하네..ㅡㅡ
<drake_kitty> 문제가 어떻길래요
<drake_kitty> pico == nano
<bluedusk|P7120> 대충 어설프게 알다가는 확 지뢰밟고 자폭하는?
<drake_kitty> 음..
<drake_kitty> 저같은 사람에게 가장 어렵겠군요
<bluedusk|P7120> make 가 사용하는 makefile에는 기본적인 규칙의 나열로 이루어져있다고 불수 있는데 다음중 이규칙의 구성요소에 속하지 않는것은?
<bluedusk|P7120> 1. 의존관계 2.목표 3.프로그램 4.명령
<lexlove2> 2 (찍었음)
<drake_kitty> 2
<bluedusk|P7120> 1.dependency 2.target 3. program 4.command
<bluedusk|P7120> 영문예제도 있어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 이거 영문예제 안봤으면..-_-;
<lexlove2> 그럼 1번
<drake_kitty> 3
<lexlove2> 영문은 1번으로 찍음
<drake_kitty> 이야 영문예제로 나오니 반전인데
<drake_kitty> 그래도 애매하다는게 또 반전
<lexlove2> bluedusk|P7120, 2급 공부한 후 1급 하시는 거에요?
<bluedusk|P7120> lexlove2, 2급은 기출문제 풀어보고
<bluedusk|P7120> 2차 셤보니깐 턱걸이로 합격하고
<bluedusk|P7120> 1차 시험 등록해야 하는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 등록날짜 까먹고 있어서
<bluedusk|P7120> 올해 말이나 봐야죠
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 2급은 쉬어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그때 심심해서 풀어봤더니 2급 기출은 2차 1차 다 붙긴 하겠더라구요 턱걸이로..간당간당
<bluedusk|P7120> 저거 답은 3번이에요..
<lexlove2> 글쿠나... 저도 리눅스마스터 공부해보려구요
<lexlove2> 3번이구나
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 이것도 -_-; 문제가 참.;
<lexlove2> 올려보세요 ^^
<lexlove2> bluedusk|P7120, 이제사 봤어요 ^^;;
<lexlove2> 지금 받고 있는건가??? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 안날라가네요..;
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 있는곳에 방화벽있어서 그런듯.;
<lexlove2> 그런가요?
<drake_kitty> 뭐가 안날라가요?
<lexlove2> 창이 떠 있는데 진행상태가 안보여요
<drake_kitty> 컴퓨터를 발로 찼는데 안 날라간다던가
<lexlove2> 아까 주셨던거하고 방금 주신거하고 두개 떠 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 제 서버 빌려드릴까 ㅋㅋ
<unbon> hi~
<unbon> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> hi
<drake_kitty> sftp://data.drake.kr : chubuntu / chubuntu 사용하세요 ㅎㅎ
<unbon> 우분투 9.04  usb메모리 부팅 가능한가요?
<drake_kitty> unbon: 256MB짜리로는 불가능해요
<drake_kitty> 최소 1GB 정도는 필요
<unbon> 4기가 메모리에요
<unbon> 우분투 버전이
<unbon> 9.04
<drake_kitty> 오 용량은 충분
<unbon> ㅎㅎ
<unbon> 설치하고 셋업에서 부팅모드 바꾸면 되는거죠?
<drake_kitty> 그래도 lts가 좋을것 같은데용 10.04
<unbon> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> bluedusk|P7120, 네이트온 사용하세요?
<unbon> 아뇨
<unbon> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> u3 메모리는 잘 안될수도 있는데
<unbon> 제가 전문용어는 잘 몰라서요.^^
<unbon> u3가 어떤건지 ^^;
<bluedusk|P7120> lexlove2, 잠시만요
<drake_kitty> 아 sandisk 메모리중에
<drake_kitty> 무슨 u3라고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<unbon> 샌디스크는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<unbon> 일반 스틱형
<drake_kitty> 그거가 잘못 세팅하면 부팅이 안되는지라
<unbon> 아하.
<unbon> 링크
<unbon> http://blog.naver.com/ubuntuk?Redirect=Log&logNo=100132298278
<unbon> 여기있는대로 9.04도 설치 가능한가요?
<unbon> 국내서버로 최신버전 링크 있으면 보내주시면 감사해요
<drake_kitty> 대상이 하드디스크인가요? 아니면 걍 usb 인가요
<unbon> usb스틱요
<drake_kitty> 인스톨러를 만드시려는건지 usb 스틱에 우분투를 설치하시려는건지
<drake_kitty> 후자의 경우 전 마음편하게 걍 usb를 두개 꼽고 설치를 합니다만 ㅋ
<lexlove2> 나가버리셨네요
<drake_kitty> 아오
<drake_kitty> 뭐야
<drake_kitty> 고기 못 얻어먹네
<drake_kitty> 제기랄
<lexlove2> 약속이 취소 되셨나봐요
<drake_kitty> 아니요
<drake_kitty> 이제 다짜고짜 질문 하시면 다짜고짜 고기 사달라 해야겠어요
<lexlove2> 하하하하하
<bluedusk|P7120> 어
<bluedusk|P7120> 질문대답해주면 고기 얻어먹는건가요?
<drake_kitty> 그냥 다짜고짜 사달라 해야겠음요
<drake_kitty> 그리고 모임에 강제 참석
<hacking_u> 상암으로 출발해야겠군요 =_=
<drake_kitty> hacking_u: 뭐여 아직 출발 안한겨
<hacking_u> 네;;
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kitty> grr: 다음달에 봅시다 나 지금 상암동임
<bluedusk|P7120> 상암에는 왜가나요?
<drake_kitty> bluedusk|P7120: 놀러요
<lexlove2> 토요일에도 문 여나요? 상암??
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 여나요?
<lexlove2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 전 손님 jincreator 가 실땅님임미다
<jincreator> lexlove2: 제가 오는 날은 열고 안 오는 날은 안엽니다.
<drake_kitty> 아마 고기 사준다 그러면 빛과 같은 속도로 열러 올거에요
<lexlove2> jincreator, 10월 8일에 가실건가요???
<jincreator> 제가 예지력이 있지는 않는지라...
<lexlove2> 10월 8일에 서울가는데.... 혹시나해서요
<drake_kitty> 저건 고기를 사달라는 무언의 압력임미다
<jincreator> 일단 그때까지 실장 자리를 짤리지 않고 있어야겠네요.
<lexlove2> bundo님께 우동사달라고 할근데....
<jincreator> 교수님을 잘못 만나 주말까지 프로젝트 하느라 고생하지만 않는다면 가능할겁니다.
<lexlove2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 뭐 정 안되면 제가 키 뺏어오죠 뭐
<drake_kitty> 우동에 고기가 들어있나..
<lexlove2> 멸치국물!!!
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 실땅님이 저 갈구네요 키보드 왜 갖고왔냐고
<lexlove2> bluedusk|P7120, 잘 안되면 제 홈페이지에 올려주세요 ^^;;;; 도전해보고 싶어요
<bluedusk|P7120> lexlove2, 아 이것저것 하는게 좀 있어서
<lexlove2> bluedusk|P7120, 아항..
<bluedusk|P7120> lexlove2, http://www.joon.pe.kr/blog/333
<bluedusk|P7120> 여기서 받은거에요
<lexlove2> 감사합니다~~~
<lexlove2> 우분투에서 압축풀었더니 잘못된 인코딩이라고 하네요. 그런데 파일은 잘 보여요 ^^
<ununun> 안녕하세요
<ununun> 바쁘신가요?
<hanbin973> 해킹유님`
<hanbin973> ~~
<hanbin973> As far as I could tell~
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일에 관련해서 질문이 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 만약에 제가 커널 컴파일할때 모듈을 제외시켰는데 원하면 나중에 커널에서 모듈만 컴파일해서 적재할 수 있나요?
<hacking_u> 걍 modprobe 해요 걍
<hacking_u> 원래 오픈소스 아닌 모듈들 다 그렇게 올라가지 않나요 =_=
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니다. ^^
<hacking_u> hanbin973,
<hacking_u> 저 나가요~
<hacking_u> exit
<hanbin973> 헐
<hanbin973> 딴데 집중한다고 못봣다 =.=
<kimyoungdeok> 안녕하세요. 새벽에 많이 계시네요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-27
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 사무실?
<drake_kitty> DarkCircle: 아 어젠 죄송했어요
<jincreator> drake_kr: 밥 먹느라 지금 봤네요. 사무실 맞습니다.
<jincreator> ...라고 하면 바로 보실 수 있을런지 모르겠군요.
<yemharc> 드레이크님 조금 전에 나가셨어요
<jincreator> 네, 그래서 kitty가 아니라 kr로 하기는 했는데...한참 후에 서버 접속해서 확힌하시겠죠.
<jincreator> drake_kitty: 밥 먹느라 못봤네요. 사무실입니다. 지금 부산이시죠?
<DarkCircle> drake_kitty / 죄송하긴요 ㅋ 괜찮아요. 제가 어제 가면서 시간계산해봤는데 당연히 그럴수밖에 없었던걸요.
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 지금 세미나중입니다.
<drake_kitty> 으케
<DarkCircle> 부산 도착하면 새벽 쯤 되어야 도착할거 같았으니까 ... 그래도 잘 도착하셨길 바랬죠 .
<drake_kitty> DarkCircle: 다음에 또 뵈어요
<DarkCircle> 네 시간나면 또 뵙겠습니다. :D
<jincreator> 자동차를 예로 들어 수퍼컴퓨터 개발에 관한 이야기를 김성윤 님께서 발표하고 계시겠군요.
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 다음에 시간나면 또 뵙겠습니다. :)
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 야 -_-
<DarkCircle> jincreator : 네 :D 그때도 재밌는 이야기 또 해보도록 하지요
<jincreator> 넵, ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> SNS 무섭군요.
<DarkCircle> drake_kitty / 어제 부산도착하는데 몸 많이 피곤하셨을 거 같습니다. 잠은 푹 주무셨는지요?
<drake_kitty> 불면증이라 잠은 잘 못 잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> -0- ...
<jincreator> -.-;
<DarkCircle> 수면클리닉 한번 받으셔봐야 할듯 ..
<drake_kitty> 수면제를 안 먹는 방향으로 해야죠
<drake_kitty> 아 하나도 모르겠다 ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> hacking_u, 오랜만입니다.. ^^
<hacking_u> cartes9, 그러네요 오랜만입니다.
<cartes9> 뭐하시나여?
<cartes9> 전 일 다 끝났습니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 휴우
<cartes9> 다시 웹퍼블리싱 공부중
<hacking_u> ...?
<cartes9> 아 그냥 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 한동안 알바했었거든여
<cartes9> 포토샵 & 아마추어 디자인 알바
<cartes9> 그러고는 다시 웹퍼블리싱 공부로 돌아왔어요
<hacking_u> 그렇군요
<cartes9> hacking_u 님은 그동안 뭐하고 지내셨나여..?
<hacking_u> 저는.... 이것저것 삽질;;;;;;
<cartes9> 아
<drake_kitty> 아 저도 임베디드 다시 공부를 해볼까봐요
<hacking_u> cartes9, 일단 방학동안 쿠분투로 갈아타는 삽질과 홈페이지 제작하는 삽질과 프로그램 소스코드 분석 및 기타 등등 삽질을 했지요
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 쿠분투가 KDE 분투인가여?
<cartes9> cobuntu는 또 corean ubuntu이구
<cartes9> hacking_u, 저도 홈페이지 제작 한거 보고싶어요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 오늘은 다들 강의에 힘이 잔뜩 들어가있네요
<hacking_u> cartes9, 맞습니다. 근데 홈페이지는 아직 localhost상에서 작업중인데다 허접해서;;;;;
<drake_kitty> 하나도 모르겠어
<hacking_u> yemharc, 힘이 들어가있다뇨
<drake_kitty> 아니 이사람들이 이상한 이야기를 해
<yemharc> hacking_u: 오늘 강의는 제대로 전문분야 강의에요
<yemharc> 좀 어렵네요
<drake_kitty> 차만 빼고 하나도 모르겠어
<cartes9> 다들 강연회에 가셨나여?
<ndsin> 에잇
<ndsin> 주말에도 일이라니
<ndsin> 너무해
<drake_kitty> ndsin: 옆에 있는 사람은 일요일까지 일했다고 합니다.
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> .....................ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 그게 매일 그러면 전 회사 안다닐꺼임 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kitty> 제가 그래서 안 다니고 있지요(응?)
<ndsin> 하지만 내년 3월까지는 무조건 다녀야 한다능...
<drake_kitty> 흠
<Seony> 혹시 지금 http://webhard.co.kr/ 연결 되시는 분...
<ndsin> 접속 안됨니다
<Seony> 그쵸? 아... 교차로 작업해야하는데..
<jincreator> Seony: 하와이엔 잘 들어가셨나요?
<Seony> jincreator: 네. 오긴 잘 왔는데, 생각보다 좀 많이 피곤해요...
<Seony> 시차적응 하려면 며칠 걸릴 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 그걸 생각 못했네요.
<jincreator> 그러고보니 한국 오신 직후에도 좀 피곤하셨겠네요.
<Seony> 한숨 자고일어났는데 아직 저녁 8시 반 밖에 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 훔냥
<Seony> 짐정리 하려니 까마득하네요...
<Seony> 근데 앞으로 개강해서 학교 다니고 일할 생각하니 그건 더 까마득하군요.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 이야
<Seony> 아... 이젠 솔직히 좀 지긋지긋하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학교를 너무 오래 다니는 것도 힘들군요...
<cartes9> 학비 많이 올랐더군여
<drake_kitty> Seony: 잘 들어가셨어요?
<Seony> drake_kitty, 넵. 무사히 뱅기 추락 안하고 잘 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아 스탠포드 학기당 학비가 지금 4만이던가..
<drake_kitty> Seony: 하지만 이제부터가 고생 시작이시라니..
<Seony> 스탠포드는 사립이잖아요. ㅎㅎ 원래 미국 동부 사립들도 학비가 그정도 되요...
<Seony> 아이비리그는 1년 = 1억 으로 생각하심 되죠
<drake_kitty> 한국 학비도 그정도 되어야는데
<cartes9> 공부를 아주 잘해서 장학금이던지, 아니면 집안이 상류층이던지
<cartes9> 그런학교들같아요
<Seony> 내일도 회사에서 미팅하자고 잠깐 나오라는데, 대충 예상이 할 일은 엄청 많은데 학교까지 다녀야해서 걱정스러운 학기가 될 것으로 보이네요..
<drake_kitty> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 지금 성적 좋으니까 성적은 살짝 내려둘까요? ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그렇군요...
<hacking_u> Seony, 바쁘시겠군요
<cartes9> 네 3.0/4.0 이상넘으면 좋은편이니까 너무 잘맞으려고 안하는것도 좋은것 같아요
<Seony> hacking_u: 곧... 생각하기 싫을 정도로...
<drake_kitty> 에이 거기서 성적 떨어지셨다가 한 2년 더 다니시면 더 힘들잖아요
<Seony> cartes9: 설마요.. ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> Seony, 돌아가신 지도 얼마 안 되셨는데 여하간 잘 되시길 바랍니다.
<cartes9> Seony, 아 그이상이셨나여?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 이제 나가야됨
<Seony> drake_kitty, 그런 것보다는, 취직할 때 성적 나쁘면 특히 유학생은 힘들거든요..
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> hacking_u: :)
<hacking_u> 여러분 저는 나갑니다-
<hacking_u> 안녕히!
<cartes9> 안녕히
<Seony> cartes9: 한 3.5는 되야 잘했다고 하는 거 아니에요?
<cartes9> 그거야 그렇지만...;
<Seony> 지난학기 수업 하나만 망치지 않았어도 3.7 가능했었는데...
<cartes9> 저는 해피하게 느슨하게 생각해서 3.0/4.0만 되어도 만족하려구여
<Seony> cartes9: 현지에 사는 사람이면 그 정도면 괜찮은데요, 유학생은 그 정도면 힘들어요...
<cartes9> 아 맞아요
<cartes9> 취업할때나 장학금 심사할때 말씀이시져?
<Seony> 네. 취업할 떄..
<cartes9> 저는 거기서 취업은 못할꺼 같았어요
<cartes9> 유학생이 졸업해서 취직할수있나여?
<Seony> 성적이 좋으면요.
<cartes9> 우왕..
<Seony> 3.7 넘으면 아마 "언제부터 일 시작할 수 있죠?" 라고 물어볼껄요
<cartes9> 저는 첫학기만 3.73 =_=;
<cartes9> 다음학기는 3.45
<cartes9> 그런말을 누가해주는 사람이 있었으면 제가 비전을 가지고 더 버텼을텐데;
<Seony> 그럼 유학생은 취업 못하는 줄 알았어요?
<cartes9> 매우 힘든줄알았어요
<cartes9> 90%는 집에 돌아가는줄알았어요
<Seony> 흠.... 지금 알려주면 별 의미가 없겠지만 90%까진 아니에요..
<cartes9> 아 그렇군여
<Seony> 졸업하기 6개월 전에 OPT 내고, OPT 기간 중에 H1-B 서포트 받으면 가능하죠...
<Seony> H1-B 받으면 영주권 신청하고...
<Seony> 이게 가장 빠르고 가장 일반적인 루트..
<cartes9> 아... 저는 병역문제도 그때 걸려있어서
<cartes9> 딱 4년주더라구여
<Seony> 유학비자?
<cartes9> 병무청 해외여행기간이요
<Seony> 그건 상관없을껄요. 안돌아오면 그만 아니에요?
<cartes9> 아 그런것같기도하네요
<cartes9> 써니님은 잘되길 빌게요
<Seony> 기왕 병역 때문에 돌아간거면, 군대 갔다가 다시 오면 되겠네요. 군대 제대하고 나가면 오히려 해외 들락날락하는데 편하니까...
<Seony> 휴... 네...
<cartes9> 네넵 인제 해결잘하면
<cartes9> 맘편해지죠^^
<jincreator> ...뜬금없지만 잠시 외국 경험이 있으신 두 분께 여쭤볼 게 있는데요. gwibber는 뭐라고 발음하나요?
<Seony> OPT는 지금 다니는데서 문제없이 해줄 거 같은데, H1-B는 좀...
<cartes9> 귀버얼?
<Seony> jincreator: 그건 원래 그놈의 G를 의미하는 G가 앞에 붙은 상태의 Wibber라는 단어에요.
<jincreator> 그럼 G는 무음인가요?
<Seony> 음... 개발하는 사람들한테 물어보는 게 가장 좋을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글링 좀 해볼까...
<jincreator> 지금 번역이 그위버/지위버로 나뉘더군요.
<jincreator> 그위버가 압도적으로 많고요.
<Seony> 음... GNOME을 "그놈"이라고 공식적으로 발음하니까, 아무래도 그위버가 좀 맞지않을까 싶네요
<Seony> 초창기에는 묵음처리하느냐 마느냐 말이 많았었는데, 그놈측에서 공식적으로 발표했어요. 그놈이라고...
<cartes9> Seony, 저는 web developer로 취직하고싶어요 일단은 한국에서
<cartes9> 써니님은 어떤 직업으로 취업하시려구여?
<Seony> 음... 저는 서버관리자...
<Seony> 프로그래밍은 어려워서 저한테 안맞더라구요
<cartes9> 네에... 저도 프로그래밍에 타고난 사람이 아닌것 같아요
<cartes9> 조금 해보면
<cartes9> 알고리즘에 대한 선천적인 감각(센스)이 빠르지않아요
<Seony> 재밌긴 한데... 조금만 복잡해지면 "아... 이 알고리즘을 어떻게 짜야하지?"하는 생각과 함께 머리 속이 복잡...
<cartes9> 저는 종이에 그려서해요
<cartes9> 그편이 확실하더라구여
<Seony> 저도 그렇긴 한데... 짜다보면 왠지 내가 허접한 코드를 만들어내는 것 같은 생각도 들고...
<cartes9> 저도 그래요
<cartes9> 더 성능좋은 코드가 있지않을까
<cartes9> 그런생각이 많이 들더라구요
<cartes9> 코드퀄리티가 참 중요한것 같아요
<Seony> 남이 안보면 모르겠는데, 남이 보게되면 내 코드를 보고 무슨 생각을 할까 싶어서.. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그위버 개발자에게 물어보았더니 발음을 어떻게 전해줘야 할까 고민하더군요. 결국 위키의 발음 기호 목록을 사용해서 ɡwɪ-bər 라고 알려주네요.
<jincreator> 헌데 구글 번역기는 발음시키니 "자이버"로 나오네요.
<Seony> 원래 구글 번역기는 기존에 존재하지 않는 단어에 대해서는 엉터리에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 귀벌
<cartes9> 귀버얼 이 맞을껄여
<jincreator> 게다가 개발자 말로는 이거 물어본 사람이 제가 처음이 아니라는군요. :)
<Seony> 당연히 처음은 아니겠죠. 발음하기 애매하니...
<jincreator> 네, 그래서 아예 사이트 디자인 쪽에 말해서 발음 기호를 올려놓겠다고 하네요.
<cartes9> 저같으면 그렇게 크게 신경않쓸것같아요
<jincreator> 응? 왜요?
<cartes9> 그냥 대충 발음하다가 대다수가 지지하는 발음나오면
<cartes9> 그렇게 하면될것같아서요
<jincreator> 근데 그건 다시 말하면 대충 발음하다 대다수가 잘못된 발음을 할 수가 있다는 거죠.
<cartes9> 대다수가 지지하는 발음이 맞는 발음이라고 생각해요 저는..
<DarkCircle> 발음기호라는건 발성기관의 발음법을 정규화하겠다는 얘긴데
<DarkCircle> 발음기호의 표기가 굉장히 중요하죠
<cartes9> 국어사전편찬위원회라던지에서
<cartes9> (공신력있는기관)에서
<DarkCircle> 모든 언어의 발음에 대한 표기는 발음기호가 필수입니다.
<cartes9> 발음을 정해줬다면, 그게 맞겠네요
<jincreator> 물론 한국 내에서만 쓰이는 한국어라면 그렇게 하겠지만 이건 외국어니까요. 게다가 개발자 입장에서는 자기도 모르는 사이에 다른 나라에서는 엉뚱한 발음으로 불리면 기분이 좋지는 않겠죠.
<jincreator> 그리고 공신력 있는 기관이라면 이 경우 프로그램 개발 커뮤니티가 정한 발음이면 될 것 같습니다.
<cartes9> 아 jincreator님 말씀을 이해하겠어요.. ^^
<jincreator> :)
<Seony> 제작자가 발음을 명확히 표기해주지 않는 이상 엉뚱한 발음이란 없다고 보는데요... 제가 볼 때는 gwibber의 경우는 제작자가 어떻게 불리는 게 좋을지 아직 결정을 안내린 거 같네요
<jincreator> 결정은 내렸는데 공지를 아직 안했던 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 그러고보니 libre가 생각나네요.
<Seony> 그건 리브레가 아니라 리버 오피스로 정해지지 않았었나요?
<drake_kitty> 오피스를 드랍하는거에요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> -0- 어우졸려
<jincreator> 네. 발음을 정확히 모르는 사람이 많아 무려 발음 파일까지 올린 경우라 문득 떠올랐어요.
<drake_kitty> 눈꺼풀이라도 좀 풀어줘요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 허리좀 피시고
<Seony> jincreator: 근데 우분투 사무실 가니까 전부 다 리브레 라고 말하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 블투 마우스 안되다가 되니 완전 씐나는중 ~(~_~)~
<cartes9> 아하.. '이건 외국어니까요'에서 저랑 관점차이가 생겨서 그랬던것 같아요
<DarkCircle> (왜 그렇게 됐는지 아직도 이해 안가지만 ㄱ-)
<cartes9> gwibber가 어느 나라말인지 확신이안서는데,
<cartes9> 그냥 인터넷에서 조금 접속속도가 느리다뿐
<jincreator> Seony: 이미 늦은 경우죠.
<DarkCircle> 리브레라고 읽는게 라틴어 방식으로 읽는거예요
<jincreator> 그위버도 이 전철을 밟기 전에 막아야죠.
<cartes9> 충분히 그쪽 언어권을 접속할수있다고 생각해서 저는 영어권은 딱히 외국어권이라고 생각안해요;
<cartes9> 인터넷으로 한다리건너면 다 나오니까
<DarkCircle> 유럽에서 쓰는 언어(영어포함)은 라틴어를 뿌리로 두기 때문에 비슷하긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 언어의 특성상 지역에 따라 발음이 변형되고 명칭이 변형되고 이게 굳어져서 방언이 되는경우가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 똑같은 단어를 두고 발음이 제각각인게 그 나라에서 단어를 두고 읽어 발음하는 방식이 달라서 ...
<cartes9> 저도 언어의 자연적인 진화(?)는 놔두는게 순리라고 생각해요.. 물론 인위적으로 맞춤법이나 표준발음을 제정하려고 노력하기는 하지만..
<cartes9> 그냥 제 생각이에요..
<DarkCircle> 언어에 왜 표준발음을 규정하려 하냐면
<DarkCircle> 동음이의어라고 들리는 음은 비슷한데 뜻이 달라져버리는 경우의 특성을 이용해서
<DarkCircle> 좋은 의미가 나쁜 의미로 전달될 수도 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 이걸 막으려고 표준발음을 규정하는 것입니다.
<DarkCircle> 엄격하게 말해서 "발음 조심하라" 는 이유가 의미의 전달이 잘못될 수 있기 때문입니다.
<cartes9> 부채가 늘어난다는 말이
<drake_kitty> '가가가가'랑 '가가가가가'랑 의미가 매우 다르죠
<cartes9> 잘못알아드는사람은 거의없을것 같아요
<DarkCircle> "부채"를 어떻게 발음하느냐에 따라 의미가 달라집니다.
<drake_kitty> '걔가 그 애야?'와 '그 애가 가씨야?' 라는 의미
<DarkCircle> 한국어를 정확하게 배우면 이 사이에 부:채 이런식으로 표기하는걸 알텐데
<DarkCircle> 이 두 글자 사이에 액센트가 미묘하게 들어가죠
<cartes9> 네 그런것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 발음기호와 발음의 정형화가 필요하다는것입니다.
<drake_kitty> 아 세번째 세션 대-박
<jincreator> 임덕규님 세션이요?
<drake_kitty> 네 대-박
<jincreator> ...재성님 지금 녹화 잘 하고 계시죠?
<drake_kitty> 이건 정말
<drake_kitty> 지금 발표중입니다
<drake_kitty> 그리고 제가 지금 녹음중이고요
<drake_kitty> 대박임 정말
<drake_kitty> 분명 1,2세션 힘줘서 발표했는데 초라해지고..
<drake_kitty> 4세션 재성님 발표도 매우 초라함...
<jincreator> 아으, 감질감질...궁금궁금...
<DarkCircle> 힘줘서 발표하는것도 중요하지만 뭔가 이목을 끄는 스킬도 매우 중요 ...
<DarkCircle> (그런면에서 잡스의 프리젠테이션 기술은 ... - -;)
<drake_kitty> 잡스도 초라할 정도입니다..
<jincreator> 정확한 타이밍의 사퇴였군요.
<DarkCircle> WWDC 2011때는 잡스 프리젠테이션은 정말 보잘것없었죠
<drake_kitty> 우분투포럼에서 기립박수 나왔습니다
<DarkCircle> 하지만 그동안 해왔던걸보면 정적인 프리젠테이션에서 관중들과 호흡하는 프리젠테이션으로 발전하는 기폭제가 될 수 있었죠.
<DarkCircle> %s/관중/청중/g
<DarkCircle> 웬지 세미나 끝나면 갤러리 하나 나올듯
<DarkCircle> 마우스 만지다 졸려서 잠들듯 -ㅅ-
<drake_kitty> DarkCircle: 그럼 마우스를 입에 무시면 좀 괜찮으실지도 모릅니다
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-
<Seony>  지금 한국 몇시에요?
<jincreator> 17시요.
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<jincreator> ^^
<drake_kitty> 세미나는 거의 종료
<drake_kitty> 곧 진짜 세미나가 시작되겠지요
<hanbin973> 아 견딜 수 없다 ㅋㅋㅋ 중대장 ㅋㅋㅋ 벌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 뤼소님 안녕하세요 _ _
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 요즘 잘 안보이시더라고요 ㄷ
<lyuso> 네. 잠수중입니다.
<hanbin973> 모 사이트에서도 글쿠 ㄷ
<hanbin973> ㅎ;;
<lyuso> 그렇습니다.
<hanbin973> 음
<hanbin973> 파코즈에 달떡밥 때문에 난리네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 뭐 이제는 저런거에 넘어갈정도로 내가 멍청하지는 않지만은 =.=
<lyuso> 그렇죠 뭐....-_-
<hanbin973> 항상 느끼는 거지만 컴퓨터,IT 전문(?) 커뮤니티에 가면 자기가 신봉하는(?) 회사를 가지고 싸우고, 자동차 커뮤니티에 가면 마찬가지고 죄다 개판 5분전. 역시 우분투 포럼처럼 사람이 적당히 적어야되
<hanbin973> lsmod 하면 커널에 존재하는 모든 모듈들을 뿌려주나요?
<hanbin973> localmodconfig 해서 커널 컴파일하니까 빛의 속도로 컴파일되네 =.=
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> sia
<hanbin973> 냠
<hanbin973> mplayer2 라는게 생겻네
<kimyoungdeok> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-28
<bundo> 엔신 무려?
<ndsin> 넹?
<ndsin> bundo // 아침에 야구갔다와서 쉬는중이에요
<drake_kr> 도착
<grr> ni hao
<bundo> Seony, 써니 하와이 잘 돌아 간거 채널 로그서 보았어요
<Seony> bundo: :)
<Seony> 다행히 추락 안하더라구요.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 며칠 더 있었으면 부산 같이 다녀 오는건데..@,.@
<bundo> 부산 10년전보다 많이 변했더군요
<Seony> 부산은 제 외가의 근거지라... 아마 저는 갔었으면 먹고쉴만한 곳이 있었을텐데 좀 아쉽더라구요...
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> Seony, 우분투코리아(커노니칼 코리아)이제 좀 서두루고자 합니다.
<bundo> 돈 벌곳 많아져서요 ..히히
<Seony> 드디어 시동 거시는 군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 삼성 레드헷2대 우분투 300대 납품 받고자 하는  등
<bundo> 변하고 있습니다. ~
<bundo> 300/2 흐 ~
<Seony> 오... 제가 할 일이 있으면 언제든지 말씀 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 ..화요일까지 케노키칼에 요청서 쓸것입니다, 검토 몇이서 하고 나서 .. 영작~~...
<Seony> 장문이 되겠군요
<Seony> 어느정도 감수도 필요할테고..
<bundo> 네...
<DarkCircle> bundo / 안녕하세요 -ㅅ-
<bundo> ^^;넵
<DarkCircle> 금욜에 우분투 사무실 방문했는데
<DarkCircle> 얘기 들어보니까 Pentium Celeron 2.8GHz 가 붙어있는 본체가 있다고 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 집에 P4 2.8GHz 안쓰는거 있는데 이거 보내드린다고 jincreator한테 이야기는 해두었는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 싶어서 ...
<grr> 안녕하세요 /_\
<DarkCircle> grr / -ㅠ- 갸르릉~
<grr> DarkCircle: 그르르이빈다
<drake_kr> 갑자기 뭔일이여
<grr> 뭐지이건;;
<drake_kr> 짤린거지뭐
<cartes9> 하이요
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 자야쓸라나
<alisol> 교재비 2만원 면제...가 결국 내일 리눅스 공부모임으로 이끌었다는 것을 숨길 수 없음을 저는 떳떳하게 말할 수밖에 없다고 생각하며, 강한 거 원하시는 분!
<drake_kr> 재성씨구나
<alisol> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1951781561926&set=o.164700266901162&type=1&theater
<alisol> 이거 김프로 작업했어요.
<drake_kr> 잘 들어가셨어요?
<alisol> 네~ ~
<drake_kr> 아웅 블로그 아직도 파일 안 올라가네요 ㅜㅜ
<alisol> 송내역에서 분도님과 굿바이
<alisol> http://blog.drake.kr/
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 사장한테 전화걸어서 따져야 하나..
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> alisol: 내일 일찍 일어나면 같이 가요 강남역인가요?
<alisol> http://olc.oss.kr/gggma/images/event_20110809/map.jpg
<alisol> drake_kr 네.
<drake_kr> alisol: 음성소스 추출중입니다
<alisol> 강의마다 나눠서 올라가나요.
<alisol> drake_kr 아니면 파일 한 개로 통째 올라가나요.
<drake_kr> 귀찮아서 통짜..
<alisol> ok
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/ 올렸어용
<alisol> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/01/27/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<alisol> 구글에 이런 자료가 남아있는 것을 보면 무섭네요.
<alisol> 구글에서 막 검색되는 과거 대화 내용들이에요
<alisol> 세션3 강추.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<alisol> 苦盡病來
<grr> http://www.devpia.com/MAEUL/Contents/Detail.aspx?BoardID=83&MAEULNO=8&no=3645
<grr> 멋진곳이네요...
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ 에반게리온 Q 가을 개봉 ㅋㅋ
<purmee77> 운영자 나 관리자님 혹시 계신가여
<purmee77> 아무도 안계신가여
<Barami> 으음 지금 암도 안계신듯 ~_~
<purmee77> 아 누가 계시네
<purmee77> 저기 걍 물어볼게 잇어서영
<purmee77> 혹시 아스키 모드로는 우분투 설치가 안되나영
<purmee77> usb 로 설치하는데 iso 파일이 잘못된건지
<purmee77> 부팅한다고 일기만 하고 부팅이 안되네영
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉~갸르릉~갸르릉~ =3 =3 =3
<DarkCircle> 주무시러 가실줄 알았 .. =3
<DarkCircle> grr ... =3
<drake_kr> 히잌
<grr> ni hao
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-20
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 맥북에 우분투 설치해보신분 있으신가요?
<markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> markers, 안녕하세요ㅎ 또 뵙네요
<Seony> JSTae76_GOMTang: 맥에 우분투 설치는 구글링하면 많이 나와요
<cai_> JSTae76_GOMTang: 넹.. Seony님 말씀처럼 많이들 하는거라.. 꽤 편하게 하실 수 있을듯
<cai_> 실제로 저도 우분투 설치된 맥북프로가 있구요;; 별로 쓰진 않지만..
<Seony> 실은 저는 맥에 우분투 깔아서 쓰는 건 별로 안좋아해요. 그냥 VM으로...
<Seony> 맥북에선 그냥 맥OSX을 쓰는 게 낫고, 우분투나 윈도우는 그냥 다른 컴으로... ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 동의합니당 :)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 여러분들에게 조언을 구하자고합니다ㅎ 조만간에 노트북을 구매하려는데, 맥북과 일반 브랜드 노트북 둘 중 상당히 고민되는데 솔직히 브랜드 노트북은 마음을 접은 상태입니다; 그래서 맥북을 사려고보니 이래저래 에어가 끌린긴한데 하드도 그렇고 이래저래 추가하니 돈이 장난아니더군요..그래서 프로쪽을 봤더니 풀옵에 프로그램 ì¶
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 헐
<Seony> 전 오늘 친구 집에서 bbq 한다고 놀러오라고 해서... 디저트 사갖고 가야겠네요.
<Seony> 나중에 뵐께요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 저렴하더군요..근데 프로는 우분투 설치도 힘들고 이래저래 문제가 많다고..특히 무선랜을 못 잡는 경우가 많다고 하시더군요...솔직히 큰마음먹고 제 돈이랑 부모님 돈 합쳐서 구매하는거라 앞으로 대학생활까지도 검토하고있습니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 03
<JSTae76_GOMTang> (참고로 전 중3입니다, 오타가 긴 글 끊어쳐서 죄송합니다ㅠ)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Seony,안그래도 찾아봤더니 에어는 잘 나오는데 프로쪽은 정보가 없더군요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> cai_, 맥북프로 신형이신가요,
<cai_> JSTae76_GOMTang: 2010년형입니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> yemharc,안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그나저나 우분투 포럼 IRC에서 맥 이야기해서 죄송합니다;;ㅎ 우분투사용히저한텐중요하다보니
<cai_> 에어 쓰기 시작한부터는 프로는 안쓰게 되더군요 -_-ㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> cai_그럼 ㅈ..저주시는게..죄송하고요ㅎ 근데 맥프로에 우분투 설치가 잘안된다고 그러셔서ㅠ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 지인은 우분투쓰다가도 맥이 유닉스기반이고해서 그냥 맥쓰게된다던데; 맥 체제가 그리 좋은지원
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그래도 신경쓰이다보니 조만간 A#Shop에 가서 만져보려구요ㅎ
<cai_> 네 사실 전 우분투보다 mac os x가 편해요
<cai_> bsd기반이라 데비안 기반인 우분투랑은 조금 다른데
<cai_> 어짜피 실제 작업하는 머신자체는 ssh해서 쓰기때문에 -_-
<JSTae76_GOMTang> cai_,헐진짜요ㄷㄷ?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 전  3학년때부터 리눅스를 써서..
<cai_> 그냥 개인적인 사무용으로는 osx가 훨씬 편해요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> osx + windows vm 정도로
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 전 맥북사면 실 머신이 전부 동생에게 넘어가서 -_-
<cai_> 사용편의 면에서도.. 사실 리눅스보다 windows나 mac에 최적화 된 앱/웹사이트가 많은게 현실이구요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흐미..전 개발할꺼라서 .....
<cai_> 어떤 개발을 하시냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> cai, 안드로이드롬과커널 및 프로그램입니다
<cai_> 저도 지금 비슷한 일을 하고 있는데 (임베디드 커널 개발) debian vm 띄워놓고 작업해요
<cai_> native linux에서 작업하는거랑 거의 차이가 없음..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 충분한가요? 근데 VM에서 분투나 다른 OS돌리는건 솔직히 상관없죠?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cai_> usb 스택 같은것만 조금 불확실해서 (이게 vm때문에 안되는건지, 그냥 안되는건지) native머신에서 테스팅 해보긴했는데
<cai_> 네
<JSTae76_GOMTang> yemharc,네네안녕하세요ㅎ
<cai_> 요즘 컴터 사양으로는 vm 1~2개 항시 돌리는거 정도는 껌이에요
<cai_> yemharc: 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 맥이 편하냐 하면 편합니다.
<JSTae76_GOMTang> cai_에어와프로 하..대체 멀선택해야할지 프로 많이 무겁나요?
<cai_> 에어 사세요
<yemharc> 리눅스보다 좋냐 하면 "개발자 입장에선" 리눅스가 더 좋습니다.
<yemharc> "개발용"으로 사실거면 프로사세요
<cai_> 프로 자체에서 어짜피 개발 환경 구축해서 사용하는거보다
<cai_> 리눅스 머신 하나 냅두고
<cai_> ssh하는게 훨씬 효율적이고 많이들 하는 방향이세요
<yemharc> 이미 PC가 있는 상황이면 그게 좋죠
<yemharc> 일단 프로는 무겁고요
<cai_> 개인적으로 프로는 데탑겸 랩탑으로 쓸 용도가 아닌이상
<cai_> 별로 추천해드리고 싶진 않네요
<cai_> 말씀대로 무거워서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 레티나 프로같이 ODD빠지고 하면 좋은데 이건 아직 15인치 뿐이라......
<JSTae76_GOMTang> PC는 맥사면 동생에게 넘어갑니다
<yemharc> 시디롬 달린 13인치가 거진 2.3kg정도 하니.....
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저라면 다음 맥 라인업 나올때까지 기다려 보라고 하고 싶네요
<yemharc> 13인치 레티나 버전이 나온다는 말이 있는데, 그정도면 무게 성능 다 잡을 수 있어요. 돈 뺴고요
<yemharc> (......)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> yemharc,프로일반이랑레티일반이랑스펙차이나는가요?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 다음 맥 라인업이라..흠 언제쯤일까요
<yemharc> 일단 9월달에 아이폰5 발표하면서 나온다는 말이 있어요
<cai_> yemharc: 네 ㅋㅋ 그렇게되면 가격이 무서워질거 같아서.. 킁
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 13,돈은얼마정도들까요그정도면ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음..... 15인치 기본이 230이니까
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 220넘어가면포기하렵니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 헐?
<yemharc> 아마 못해도 160~70은 될겁니다.
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 반값에 에어 사시고 나머지로 pc를 한대 맞추세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 최소스펙요?
<yemharc> 네 기본스펙
<yemharc> 근데 기본스펙이 딸리는게 아니라, CTO가 높은거죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아뇨 PC는 당분간 계획이 없어서
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 근데 에어가 더 비싸요
<yemharc> 차이나는게 CPU 정말 약간 + 램 + SSD용량이니까요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 오래오래쓸거라서 풀옵으로맞첫더니ㄷ
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<cai_> 네 에어는 풀옵하면 손해에요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 특히그놈의저장공간 하..ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, CPU도 따져보면 좀 나긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 에어는 기본형에 램만 올리는게 베스트
<cai_> 글쵸
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그런가요?
<yemharc> 애초에 11인치 화면으로 이것저것 다 하겠다는게 욕심이에요
<yemharc> 성능이 받쳐줘도 힘들어요 그건
<markers> 저 서울도 혹시 비가 오나요? 이놈의 비는 언제까지 내리는거지...;
<cai_> 총알 여유가 있으시면 ssd용량 높이는건 추천하네요
<yemharc> markers: 비 오려고는 합니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 근데 솔직히 CPU,RAM풀옵은 괜찮은데 저장공간이 진짜..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 여유는 220생각하고있습니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 그래서 이번 레티나북 살때 SSD까지 풀옵으로 ..........orz
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 울산, 맑음 심각히 맑음....ㅠ
<cai_> ㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> 220이면 뭘 선택해도 무리는 없을거에요
<yemharc> 근데 일단 당장 급한게 아니라면 다음달까진 지켜보세요
<yemharc> 맥을 사실거면요
<cai_> 아이폰5나 사고싶은데.. 망할 약정이 안끝나서..orz..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 9을쯤구매예정입니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 13인치원하구요ㅎ
<yemharc> 네, 그 13인치 새 라인업(?)이 나올지도 모르거든요
<cai_> 제가 11년형 air 13인치 쓰고있는데 -_- 캐만족
<yemharc> 그리고 사실 구형 맥북프로 디자인이 여러모로 좋지 않아요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 라인업 풀옵하면 얼마되려는지..
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 일단 크기랑 무게가.......
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 지금 신형나왔지않나요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 레티나만신형인건가
<yemharc> JSTae76_GOMTang: 음..... 풀옵하면 한 350 근처는 될겁니다
<yemharc> 아뇨 다 신형인데, 레티나 아닌 맥북프로는 안사는게 나아요
<yemharc> 그럴거면 에어 13인치 풀옵 사고 말죠
<yemharc> 일단 CD롬이 계륵이고, 프로보다 에어가 SSD때문에 고등연산작업 제외하면 더 빨라요
<markers> 가격이 너무너무너무 비싸요 ~_~ 200도 비싼데 ...
<yemharc> 하다못해 컴파일도 거의 비슷하니
<yemharc> markers: 하지만 동 성능 다른회사 고급노트북 제품하고 대보면 싸요
<yemharc> 웃기게도.....
<yemharc> 예를들면 지금 제 맥북이 450짜리인데 비슷한 성능 제품군이 에일리언 아니면 바이오Z
<yemharc> 그것도 그놈들 하이엔드급이죠
<yemharc> 가격은 물론 저기에 심하면 200정도 더 붙어요
<yemharc> 대량생산의 힘-_-
<GOMTang_DEV> 팅겼었네욪..
<GOMTang_DEV> 방금 맥 이야기하던 사람, 접니다
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐 PC환경이라는게 태블릿을 제외하더라도 점점 데스크탑이라는건 설 자리를 잃을겁니다
<GOMTang_DEV> ㅋㅋ
<GOMTang_DEV> 아진짜ㅜㅜ프로 레티나아닌건 신형아닌가요?
<yemharc> 예전에는 데탑PC가 홈네트워킹의 중심이 될거다......라고들 했는데, 이젠 그걸 클라우드가 잡았죠
<yemharc> 아뇨 다 신형이에요. 다 아이비 들어가 있고요
<GOMTang_DEV> 넵..
<yemharc> 다 신형인데, 디자인은 예전 그대로라는거죠
<GOMTang_DEV> 아이비요,
<GOMTang_DEV> ?
<yemharc> 무슨말이냐 하면 HDD들어가고 ODD들어가고
<GOMTang_DEV> 아
<GOMTang_DEV> 디자인을못봐서ㄷ
<yemharc> 인텔 Ivy-Bridge
<GOMTang_DEV> 넵
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 한마디로 '무거워요'
<GOMTang_DEV> 하..
<yemharc> 13인치 구형 디자인 맥북보다 레티나 15인치가 더 가볍거든요
<yemharc> ........
<GOMTang_DEV> 근데 에어에 분투깔때 시디필요한가요,
<GOMTang_DEV> ?
<yemharc> 슈퍼드라이브 있다면 CD설치 하셔도 됩니다 (먼산)
<GOMTang_DEV> SuperDrive가격은 제가 모을순있는데
<yemharc> 사실 그리 비싼건 아닌데, 장담합니다. 사면 후회해요
<GOMTang_DEV> 없이도되나요,
<GOMTang_DEV> ?
<yemharc> 1년에 CD 몇번 쓰세요
<yemharc> (......)
<GOMTang_DEV> 솔직히 슈퍼드라이브 살생각은 없어요ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 참고로 슈퍼드라이브는 9.5만원입니다
<GOMTang_DEV> 1년에 시디라곤 쓸일이없는
<GOMTang_DEV> 아주가끔빼곤
<yemharc> 네 그래서 후회해요
<yemharc> 성능이야 ODD 뻔한거고요
<GOMTang_DEV> 흐미
<GOMTang_DEV> 애플케어필요한가요?
<yemharc> 음..... 그건 정말 자기 선택인게......
<GOMTang_DEV> 애플케어
<yemharc> 뭐라고 할까, 그게 쉽게 말하면 보험상품인데
<GOMTang_DEV> 하면꽤가격낳나요?
<GOMTang_DEV> 넵
<yemharc> 아, 그냥 간단하게, 성능을 언제나 풀로 끌어내 사용하신다면 케어 사세요
<yemharc> 그러니까... 일단 그냥 맥북만 사신 다음에
<GOMTang_DEV> 전 물건을 애지중지하는데 자주 청소하고 문제는 떨어뜨리거나 실수를 잘해요..칠칠맞지못하다하죠 글고 전 사..삽질을 많이해서
<yemharc> 한 한달 사용해 보고 "난 쓰다보니 애도 좀 험하게 다루고 성능도 언제나 풀로드라 발열도 좀 쩌는거 같고" 그러면 사세요
<yemharc> 단, 케어 지르신 다음에는 사설업체 가시면 안되요
<GOMTang_DEV> 근데 솔직히 이때까지 고장나서 수리한적은 없어요..물건쓸때 물에빠트리거나 메인보드가나간적은있지만
<GOMTang_DEV> 넵
<yemharc> 케어는 그런 부품 자체 수명으로 인한 문제도 다 무상수리 대상이니까요
<GOMTang_DEV> 우와
<yemharc> 제품 사면 1년짜리 케어가 기본 포함인데, 그 1년 지나기 전에 케어를 지르면 +2년 해서 총 3년이 됩니다.
<yemharc> A/S는 애플코리아가 개객끼인거지 애플 자체는 미국 전자제품 A/S 소비자 선호도/만족도 1위에요
<GOMTang_DEV> 아
<GOMTang_DEV> 기본포함이에요?
<yemharc> ......그러니까 국내에도 애플스토어좀...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 1년짜리요
<GOMTang_DEV> 그럼 첨에 사고 좀 있다가 사는것도 괜찮은듯하세요
<GOMTang_DEV> 네요
<yemharc> 풀옵 사신다면 설마 1년만 쓰고 넘어가진 않으시겠죠
<GOMTang_DEV> 근데
<yemharc> 네, 그러니까 일단 기계만사서 쓰다가 판단하세요
<grr_> hi
<GOMTang_DEV> 에어는 다 좋은데
<yemharc> grr_: 오우 어쩐일이에요
<grr_> 소스코드 체크아웃중이라 = =;
<GOMTang_DEV> 저장공간이 가격이...
<GOMTang_DEV> 누구시길래ㅎㅎ
<GOMTang_DEV> 풀옵 대학생활도 고려중입니다, 현재 나이 중3
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 저장공간은 개인적으로 말하자면
<GOMTang_DEV> 저장공간 올리는데 육십..
<yemharc> 이번 레티나 프로처럼 500기가 이상 아니라면 그냥 기본형 사고 외장하드 쓰세요
<yemharc> SSD가 통짜로 저정도 용량이면 지를만도 한데 그것도 아니고요
<GOMTang_DEV> 500기가 이상 추가가 육십입니다
<yemharc> 기껏 늘려봐야 128인데
<yemharc> 아, 에어 13요?
<yemharc> 그것도 좀 착각인데..... 다나와 가서 SSD 500G짜리 읽기쓰기 450으로 봐보세요
<yemharc> 또 튕기셨나;;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 통신이 또 끊겼었네요..아흑 혹시 저의 마지막 메시지 이후로 말씀하신거 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 어..... 그러니까 60만원 비싸보이지만 안그렇다구요
<yemharc> 예를들면 제가 그 업글로 달린 SSD인데
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그런가요...학생입장이다보니하하
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 넵
<yemharc> 읽기 490 쓰기 400 정도 나오고 761G입니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 오
<yemharc> 다나와 가서 SSD 다른거 없이 용량만 600G 찍으면 가격은 130부터 시작해요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 근데 솔직히 삼백은 부모님이 ...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 헐
<yemharc> 아까도 말했지만 대량생산의 승리 -_-
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 게다가맥이처음이랔
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 하. .외장하드 500정도 얼마할까요?
<yemharc> 여튼 그러니까 무리해서 사라는게 아니에요
<yemharc> 외장하드 크기 생각 안하면 정말 싸요
<yemharc> 500기가면 8만원부터 있네요
<yemharc> USB 3.0 Support도 비슷하네요. 기껏해야 몇천원 차이
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흐으으으으으으으으으음
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아옥ㅠㅠ센스같은건눈에도안들어오고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 눈이높아서원..
<yemharc> 여튼 제 입장에선 그렇네요. 물론 주변기기 없이 다니면 편하지만요
<yemharc> 결국 데이터 백업을 위해서도 다른 공간이 하나쯤은 필요해요
<yemharc> 그리고 예산도 이미 정해져 있는거니까 그렇다면 차라리 기본형에 램, 욕심 더 부리면 CPU까지만 업글하고
<yemharc> 스토리지는 외장하드를 추천해요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흠..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 다른공간이라면 2TB가잇습니다만
<yemharc> 아니면 NAS도 선택이죠
<yemharc> 여튼 현재 컴퓨터 부품 중에서 단일로 제일 비싼게 LCD패널이고 그 다음이 SSD일 정도니까
<yemharc> LCD는 고급품은 가성비라도 나오지 SSD는 스토리지 면에서의 가성비는 마이너스니까요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 저장공간만 아니더라도
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 거침없이 지를텐데
<yemharc> 자기가 여유가 되서 "이거 쓸래"하는거면 상관없지만, 그것도 아닌데 무리할만한 건 아니라고 봐요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 근데 맥용 프로그램 필요할까요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 맥용 프로그램이라 하심은?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> iWorks같은거욯ㅎ
<yemharc> 그런건 굳이 없어도 됩니다.
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 일단 맥에 우분투 세컨돌릴텐데
<yemharc> 뭐, 발표나 뭐 이런걸 해야 한다면 키노트 정도는 추천해요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 이게 뽀대잡기 좋아서요
<yemharc> .........
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 키노트가 효과 하나는 화려하게 잘 뽑아주거든요
<yemharc> 간단하기도 하고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 맥에 가상으로 분투 돌리고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 원도우를 부캠할생각인데
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 솔직히 맥에선 용량 잘 안쓰자나요?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 원도우에서 마니쓰지
<yemharc> 흠
<grr_> 맥을 써보고 싶다.... (...)
<yemharc> 그건 뭐 스타일이죠
<yemharc> 전 일단 윈도우가 아예 없으니.......
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아..근데 솔직히 500대 필요없을것같은데
<yemharc> grr_: 에어 업어갈래요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 500이면 여유가잇어서ㅋㅋ
<grr_> yemharc: 빈곤해요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 할부 가능
<yemharc> (유혹유혹)
<grr_> ...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 이건 어떨까요
<yemharc> 일 끝나고 나면 팔아야지 하면서 미루는 중이라 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 에어 시피유램 풀옵, 저장공간 그대로
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 우분투 가상
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 원도우 포기
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 원도우는 가끔 동생컴으로
<yemharc> 나쁘지 않죠
<yemharc> 어차피 게임하는거 아니면 윈도 필요없어요
<yemharc> 특히 온라인게임
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 솔직히 일반브랜드놋북이면 거의다잡을수잇는데 애플이라는걸 못 잡죠
<yemharc> 흠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 게임은안하는데
<yemharc> 그건...... 직접 써보시면 생각이 바뀌겠지만.......
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 원도우쓸때는 한글, 오피스, 오딘끝이네요
<yemharc> 뭐 그건 스스로 겪은 컬쳐쇼크라는걸로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아 원도우프로그램개발때도잇네요
<yemharc> 오딘이면 그 겔럭시용 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 맞나 -_-?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 넹
<grr_> 롬 올릴떄 썼던거 같은데..
<yemharc> 어.....그거 필요한가;;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 펌업툴ㅎ맞습ㄴ다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 네
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 삽질을마니마니해서ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ㄱ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 네트워크 상태가 ...
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 겔럭시 뜯을때 헤임달로 잘 되던......이라고 할까 윈도서보다 훨씬 좋던데요
<yemharc> 일단 삼성 KIES도 그렇고 여튼 완전 쓰레기라......
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 앗..헤임달ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 프로는 디자인,무게가 단점인가요?
<yemharc> 지금은요
<yemharc> 일단 비교대상인 레티나 프로가 나왔고
<yemharc> 두 모델간의 격차가 너무 커서.......
<yemharc> (성능이 아니라)
<yemharc> 일단 SSD vs HDD인것도 그렇고요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 레티나 프로는 디스플레이만 바뀐게 아닌가요
<yemharc> 무게, 부피도 그렇고요
<grr_> 맥은 그 화면전환 하나가 너무 부러워요...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 레티나는비싸서
<yemharc> 아까도 말했듯이 레티나 15가 구형 맥북 13보다 가볍습니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 에어는풀옵이비싸서
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<yemharc> 그리고 레티나 디자인 13인치가 이번에 나올거란 말이 많으니 기다려 보라는거죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그건 가격때문에 포기ㄴㅅ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ㅎ
<yemharc> 예산이 220 아니었나요?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 에어 풀옵은 삼백 ...어쩌자는건지
<yemharc> 레티나 13 나오면 살만할텐데요
<yemharc> 15가 230이니까
<Eugene_Work> 굿모닝
<yemharc> 13이면 160선 정도일테고
<yemharc> Eugene_Work: 안녕하세요
<Eugene_Work> yemharc, 넵 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 거기에 CPU랑 램 얼추 잡으면 200 선에서 마무리 될거에요
<grr_> Hi
<yemharc> 음, 잠시 10분간 잠수합니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 팅겼네요젠장
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 레니타 프로 13"
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 풀옵 320 예상아니신가요
<yemharc> 가격정책은 나와봐야 압니다만
<yemharc> 아까도 말했듯 15인치 기본이 230정도니까요
<yemharc> 가격은 더 떨어지죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흠..
<yemharc> 아, 이런.... 230은 할인가격이구나....
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아니면
<yemharc> 289만원이군요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 삼성같은 브랜드 노트북을 살까요..마음편하게.....후회하려니
<yemharc> 그럼 13도 220으로는 좀 힘들듯
<yemharc> 시리즈9 같은건 사지 마시구요 (...)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 왜요?
<yemharc> 이름만 SSD인거 달아놓고 가격은 200 넘어가는 돈 버리는 소비 하지 마세요
<yemharc> 그럴거면 100 중반대 다른거 사서 하드를 교체하고 말죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 시리즈?가좋을까요
<yemharc> SSD 달렸다고 다 좋은게 아니에요
<yemharc> 일단 저라면 삼성껀 안삽니다.
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그럼어디꺼가좋나요?
<yemharc> 일반 노트북이라면 일단 윈도우는 다 된다고 치고 넘기고
<yemharc> 우분투랑 상성 좋은걸 찾으세요
<yemharc> http://www.linux-laptop.net 이런 사이트가 있죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 대부분놋북이상성좋지않낭ᆢ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 않나요,
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ?
<yemharc> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/hiner/whats-the-best-laptop-for-running-ubuntu-linux/3793 여기에 있는 놋북 리스트도 괜찮고요
<yemharc> 아뇨 우분투는 대부분의 노트북과 상성이 안좋아요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아
<yemharc> 대표적으로 Acer Aspire 시리즈, 정확히는 그 안에 탑재된 broadcom과 arthros던가 하는 유/무선 랜은 언제나 골칫덩이고요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 근데
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 맥북안사면
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 평생후회할까요?
<yemharc> 그건 모를 일이죠
<yemharc> 사용감이라는건 어디까지나 주관적인거니까요
<yemharc> 다만 뭐, 저는 돈 아깝다고 느끼지 않은 최초의 노트북 제품이군요
<grr_> 뭘 지르던 후회하지 않을까요? (...)
<yemharc> 데탑없이 근 12년째니 이정도 말 할 경험은 충분할거 같고
<yemharc> grr_: 그게 뭐냐에 따라 틀리죠;;
<yemharc> 슈퍼드라이브 같은거 지르면 평생 후회합니다 (먼산)
<markers> 오늘 채팅창이 활발하네요 :ㅇ
<yemharc> 여긴 KMUG 채팅방
<yemharc> (....)
<grr_> ...
<grr_> MAC 따위... (...)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<markers> 먼가 검색을 할때 구글에서 검색 단어를 영어로 치니 먼가 잘 나오네요 =_=...
<grr_> yemharc: ...아.. 카자흐스탄 출장 못갈듯... 수정한 테스트 펌웨어 던졌는데 VoIP all clear 라는듯....
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 맥북사야하는가..브랜드놋북을사야하는가..
<yemharc> ;;;
<yemharc> grr_: 안간게 다행;;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 결정했습니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 에어 풀옵
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 공부열심히하고 평소행실 잘하고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 제가돈좀벌고해서사려고요..
<grr_> yemharc: 그럼 술을 못사오는데....
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<markers> 밥 먹고 오겟습니다~
<RazGon_web> Seony^iPhone: 하이요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<RazGon_web> 아이폰으로 접속하셨군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^iPhone> 네 친구집에 bbq 한다고 해서 놀러왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^iPhone> 완전 고기파티 ㅎㅎ
<RazGon_web> 허거거.. BBQ is BaBeQue? 흐흐흐흐 맛있겠다..ㅎㅎ
<RazGon_web> 하와이.. 천국이네요!
<RazGon_web> 맛있게 즐기세요!!
<Seony^iPhone> ㅎㅎ 네 감사합니다. 이거 먹고 저녁 때 운동 빡시게 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^iPhone> 이 동네
<Seony^iPhone> 진짜 무쟈게 시원하네요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 아아아
<markers> 잠시 튕겻군요
<RazGon_web> markers: 안녕하삼?!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> yemharc님 혹시 안드로이드에서 디자이너에게 이미지 부탁할때 사이즈를 어떻게 측정해서 부탁하시나요 ~_~? 이런 경우는 없으신가..;
<yemharc> 넹?
<yemharc> 이미지 측정?
<markers> 네 ;
<yemharc> 아, 화면사이즈요?
<markers> 네 앱에 대충 이미지 몇개 넣을려고하는데
<yemharc> 앱에서 따로 안 정했다면 해당 모델 해상도를 찾으세요
<markers> 이 이미지를 어느 사이즈로 달라고 해야될지 참 ;ㅁ; 그냥 잇는대로 쓴거 뿐인데
<yemharc> 디자이너한테 "이건 가로세로 몇 픽셀입니다. 아이콘은 요건 1/3 정도 차지하고......" 등등으로 설명하면 알아서 해 주십니다 :)
<yemharc> 되려 잘 모르는데 픽셀단위로 요청하면 안좋아 하시던데요
<yemharc> 화면 전체 사이즈랑 대략적인 레이아웃만 전달하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 화면 스크린샷도 동봉하면 좋구요
<markers> 음.
<yemharc> 아마 1:1 사이즈로 캡쳐 할겁니다
<markers> 디자이너분이 하시는 말이 사이즈를 알려주시면 만들어주신다는데 ~_~ 전 그런거 신경도 안써봐서..
<markers> 폰 해상도도만 알려드려도 될려나 -_-;
<yemharc> 정확히 모르겠으면 폰 해상도, DPI, 화면 스크린샷 정도면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 해상도랑 DPI는 핸드폰 제조사 등에 스펙시트에 나와있어요
<yemharc> 반대로 앱에서 특정 해상도로 정해서 한다면 그것만 알려주면 되구요
<yemharc> (아마 DPI는 크게 필요없을겁니다)
<markers> 먼가 어렵다 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 원래 협업이란게 그래요
<yemharc> 분야도 틀리고
<yemharc> TA라는게 있을 정도니까요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 드디어 네트워크가 됩니다ㅋㅋ
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<GOMTang_DEV> ...
<GOMTang_DEV> 또 팅겼네용
<yemharc> ;;
<GOMTang_DEV> ;;왜이러지
<GOMTang_DEV> Apple Mac BOOK Air 13", i7-8G, 25?GB + 외장하드 250 (8만이라고하셨던가)
<GOMTang_DEV> 괜찮은가요?
<grr_> 전 안튕기고 계속 잘 붙어 있네요...
<GOMTang_DEV> grr_, 지금 제가 있는 곳이 네트워크가 약하네요
<markers> yemharc님 혹시 안드로이드에 데이터 업뎃시켜서 refresh 하는 방법 아시나요 =_=; 계속 여쭈어보게 되넹;;
<yemharc> 믕......
<yemharc> 무슨 말씀이신지 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> 무슨 데이터를 업데이트해요?
<markers> 음./.. 제가 리스트 항목에 특정 리스트 선택하면 그 리스트에대한 정보가 나오는데 그 정보를 변경시키는 버튼 누르게 되면
<markers> 다시 리플레쉬 되서 변경이 되어야되는데 구현이 안되네요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 화면전환 안하고 그 페이지 내에서요?
<markers> 네 같은 화면을 다시 보여주는걸 할려는데
<markers> 어떻게 검색으로 다시 보여주는건 된거 같은데 데이터가 변경된건지 안된건지 ;; 리스트에서 받아온 데이터 그대로 주는거 같아서요;
<GOMTang_DEV> 울산엔 에이샵이 없군..젠장
<markers> 변경 전 데이터를 보여주는거 같은데 이게 변경이 제대로 됏는지 안됏는지조차 확인이 안되네요 -_-;;
<markers> 단순 리스트에서 업데이트 하는거는 notifyDatasetChanged 인가 메소드 쓰면 된다고는 하는데...;
<markers> 리스트 내에서 받아온 데이터를 변경하고서 화면 보여줄려니깐 그전에 리스트에서 건네주는 녀석까지 업데이트를 해야되는거 같아 보이는데 어찌할지를 몰라서 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 이거 상황마다 트리군요
<yemharc> 텍스트는 settext, 커서라면 requery
<yemharc> 그러니까.... 기본적으로 데이터베이스만 업데이트 되는거 같은데, 과정 자체가
<yemharc> DB갱신->바뀐걸 다시 읽어서 화면에 출력(settext)
<yemharc> 순서로 가야 하네요
<markers> 데이터를 변경하고서 업데이트하고 보여주는것을 다시 바꾸면 되는거는 알겟는데.
<yemharc> 해당 키워드가 invalidate()랑 postinvalidate()가 있네요
<markers> 음.
<markers> 찾아볼게요
<yemharc> http://chan180.tistory.com/entry/invalidate
<yemharc> 뿅
<markers> 제 기억에 화면 자체만 다시 생성시키는걸로 알고 있는데
<yemharc> 링크 가보세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<GOMTang_DEV> 네트워크 상태가 안 좋아서 1시간 뒤쯤에 재접속하겠습니다
<markers> 둘다 화면을 재구성하는거죠?
<yemharc> 아래의 postInvalidate도 invalidate와 동일한 역할을 수행하지만 약간의 차이점을 가지고 있다. invalidate는 thread내부에서는 작동을 할 수 없게 되어있다. 따라서 invalidate만 가지고서는 타이머를 이용한 애니메이션의 구현이 가능하지 않게 되는것이다.(단, Handler를 사용하면 invalidate를 이용하여 화면을 재구성 하는것이 가능하다.) 이 때 사용되는 것이 po
<yemharc> 여기에 다 설명되어 있네요
<yemharc> 요컨대 쓰레드 내부에서 사용 가능한가 아닌가로 나뉘고
<yemharc> 터치 이벤트를 감지하여 Touch UP이 되었을 때 화면을 재구성
<markers> 음 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 이걸로 한다 치면......
<yemharc> 쓰레드 동작 유무로 둘 중에 맞는걸로 가져다 쓰는걸 전제로
<markers> 저걸 쓰면 onCreate 함수를 다시 부른다는 얘기 같은데.
<yemharc> DB갱신->화면갱신(초기화 됨)->DB에서 데이터 읽어서 화면에 재출력
<yemharc> OnDraw겠죠 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> 그냥 한마디로 "다시그려!" 일 뿐인거 같은데.......
<markers> 지금 제가 느끼는게 어떤거냐면 음
<ihavnoth> markers: List 샘플 보시고 비슷한거 찾아서 copy & paste하시는게
<yemharc> markers: 아까 링크의 코드를 봐 보죠
<yemharc> 일단 InvalidateTest 요건 화면 갱신주기에 대한거니 패스
<markers> 리스트에서 리스트 항목내 정보를 그 다음 화면에 넘기면 그 다음 화면에서 정보를 변경하고 리플레쉬 하는데 리플레쉬 할때 리스트에서 던진 정보를 다시 가져오는거 같아서..(그러니깐 바뀌기전 정보) 리스트 정보를 다시 업뎃을 해야될거 같은데
<yemharc> OnDraw와 onTouchEvent가 있잖아요
<markers> 네네
<yemharc> 음 아니 잠깐만요
<yemharc> 리스트-> 리스트_01로 정보를 보낸다. -> 리스트_01로 화면전환
<markers> ㅇ
<yemharc> 인데 거기서 리스트_01로 화면은 넘어갔는데 넘긴 데이터가 적용이 안된다는건가요?
<yemharc> 그래서 리스트_01로 넘어가면서 화면을 다시 그리려 한다?
<markers> 리스트 -> 리스트_01로 정보를 보낸다 -> 리스트_01 화면
<yemharc> 근데 리스트_01에는 전송한 데이터가 적용되지 않았다?
<markers> 리스트_01화면에서 정보 변경 -> 리플레쉬 (다시 그리기) -> 리스트에서 받아온 정보 다시 재 출력( 위의 정보 그대로 출력)
<markers> 네 느낌에는
<markers> 지금 이게 문제인거 같아요
<markers> 리스트_01 화면에서 리스트에 대한걸 업데이트 해야되는게 문제 ~_~
<yemharc> 화면을 넘기는 터치 이벤트에 invalidate() 박아보세요
<yemharc> 아, 이건 한 화면이 아니구나
<yemharc> 각 페이지로 넘어갈떄마다 onDraw 호출하고 있나요?
<markers> 네 액티비터 2개가지고
<yemharc> 그냥 뷰만 넘기면 마지막 상태 그대로 호출해 버리잖아요
<markers> onDraw라는게 아마 onCreate와 같은 맥락인거 같은데
<yemharc> onCreate는 전에껄 삭제하고 다시 만들라는거고, onDraw는 화면에 표시되는것만 다시 리프레쉬 하라는 말이에요
<yemharc> 정보 출력부분도 onDraw 안에 있어야겠죠
<yemharc> 그래야 백지상태로 되돌린 다음 다시 끄적끄적 적을테니까요
<yemharc> 아니면 onDraw랑 연달아서 실행되게 데이터 출력 함수를 실행하던지요
<markers> 음.
<ihavnoth> 전 이해가 잘안되네요
<ihavnoth> 액티비티가 2개면
<markers> onDraw 함수가 일단은 그림 그리는 함수잖아요 'ㅅ' 제 소스에는 일단 그리는 함수는 없기는 한데
<ihavnoth> 서로 전혀 다른 뷰잖아요
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 지금 그럼 쓰레드 결과물을 핸들러로 받아서 뷰 업데이트.........같은 수순으로 작동하고 있는건가요
<ihavnoth> 액티비티1에서 리스트 출력하고 액티비티2에서 리스트01 출력하는걸 이야기하시는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 리스트뷰(전체)에서 리스트01을 누르면 출력할 데이터를 넘기면서 리스트01로 화면을 전환하는거랍니다
<yemharc> 근데 리스트01로 화면이 전환됐는데 리스트뷰(전체)에서 보낸 데이터가 적용된 값이 출력되지 않는다네요
<markers> yemharc님 말씀이 맞아요.
<cai_> 헉헉 -_- 이제 드뎌 usb스택이 제대로 작동하는군요
<ihavnoth> 네 그러니 액티비티가 다르면 액티비티 사이에서 데이타만 전달하면 다른 문제는 없을 것 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 액티비티가 다르니 리스트를 다시 갱신하는 그런 문제는 신경안쓰셔도 될꺼같네요
<markers> 리스트01로 화면이 전환되었을때 정보를 받아와서 출력하는데 01화면에서 정보를 변경시켯을때 리스트에도 같이 업데이트가 되어야되는거 같다는게 제가 생각하는 문제예요
<yemharc> 그럼 아마 http://www.androidpub.com/1226961 이런 경우 같은데.......
<cai_> 우..심오한 안드로이드 프로그래밍의 세계인가요
<yemharc> 원래 모든 숫자놀음은 심오해 보입니다 (먼산)
<markers> ~_~
<markers> onRestart는 다시 onCreate 시키는건가요? 흠;;
<cai_> ㅋㅋ.. 아 얼른 귀차니즘에서 벗어나서 카톡 분석한거 블로그글로 옮겨야되는데.. 쉬는시간이 나면 게임아니면 잠으로 때우니.. =_=
<markers> 이게 액티비티 생명주기랑 먼가 관련이 있는거 같기도 한데 설명을 읽어봐도 이해가 잘 안되서 후 ㅠ
<yemharc> 거기 설명된 대로인데요
<markers> 일단 지금 링크 해주신게 제 경우랑 거의 비슷한거 같기는 하네요 한번 코딩해볼게요 감사합니다 :ㅇ
<markers> 매번 도움만 받네요 ;;
<yemharc> 저 코드 보니까 포인트가 onRestart하고 update인거같네요
<yemharc> onCreate하고는 좀 틀린거같아요
<yemharc> 어쨌든 일단 뭐든 시도해(삽질해) 보는겁니다 :)
<markers> onRestart가 만약에 매번 화면 뿌려줄때마다 다시 만들어서 하는거면 이론상 맞는거 같기는한데 'ㅅ'...
<markers> 근데 지금 당장생각해보니
<markers> 이게 근본적인 문제 해결은 아닌듯?!
<ihavnoth> 단순히 onResume()에 넣어도 상관없을 것같네요
<markers> onResume을 현재 적용하고 있는데 안되더라구요;
<markers> 아니면 제가 잘못 사용한거겟지만;
<yemharc> 정 안되면 while(1) 스레드로 (퍽!)
<markers> 정확히 데이터 업뎃이 안되고 있는거 같다는 느낌이 크네요;
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 데이터가 정말 변경이 안되는지부터 확인해보세요
<ihavnoth> 어떤 데이타이낙요? db인가요? 아니면 배열?
<markers> 리스트 01 화면으로 넘어가서 정보 변경후에 다시 화면 출력! 햇는데 이게 다시 화면출렦! 할때 리스트에서 받아온 자료를 다시 받아오는거 같아서(변경 안된 정보)
<ihavnoth> 데이타 문제일 확률이 높겠네요 데이타를 로그로 뿌려보시는게
<markers> 문제를 일단 확인한다손 치더라도 어떻게 풀어야될지 ...-_-;
<ihavnoth> 특별한 경우가 아니면 안드로이드 풀소스 받아서 검색해보면 다 있더라고요
<markers> 풀소스라 하시면 demoapi?
<ihavnoth> 그것도 포함되구요
<ihavnoth> 어플 안한지 좀 오래됐는데 그때는 안드로이드 풀소스에 대부분 참조할만한 소스가 있더라고요
<ihavnoth> 거의 복사하다 끝났죠
<ihavnoth> 큰소스 아니면 문제되는 부분만 샘플 소스 만들어서 포럼에 올려보세요
<markers> 안드로이드 포럼 유명한곳이 있나요 'ㅅ';;
<ihavnoth> 아무데나 올려도 될꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 우분투 포럼에 올리셔도 될꺼에요
<markers> 'ㅅ';;;;
<ihavnoth> 근데 데이타는 어떤거에요?
<ihavnoth> 단순 배열인가요? 아니면 DB데이타인가요?
<markers> 넘기는 데이터는 json형식으로 받는데
<markers> object 라고 봐야겟네요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 데이타 가져오는 시점은요?
<ihavnoth> 원본 데이타
<markers> 리스트에서 리스트01로 화면 전환할때 같이 넘겨줘요
<ihavnoth> 인텐트로 넘기는거에요?
<markers> 네
<ihavnoth> object면 데이타 양이 많지 않아요?
<ihavnoth> 소스 올려주시면 저도 테스트해볼게요
<markers> 그냥 id랑 시간 몇개랑 정보 이것저것 해서 항목만 따지면 10개 내외예요 'ㅅ'
<ihavnoth> 리스트01에서 문제가 생긴거죠? 위의 URL처럼 back키 눌렀을때 리스트에서 문제 생긴건 아니죠?
<markers> 네 에러는 발생은 안하고 원하는 동작을 안하는거죠 '';
<ihavnoth> 짐작으론 그럼 인텐트로 넘길때 데이타가 제대로 안넘어 갔나보네요
<markers> 리스트 01에서 정보 변경을 하면 리스트01에 변경된 정보를 다시 출력해야되는데 아마 제 생각엔 다시 화면출력하는거에서 인텐트로 받아온걸 그 이전에 받아온거 그대로 써서 그렇지않나 싶어서...
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 어탭터는 어떤거 쓰세요?
<markers> 어떤거라고 하시면?
<ihavnoth> 새로 만드신건가요?
<markers> baseAdapter 상속해서 쓰고 있는데 이런거 말씀하시는건가요 'ㅅ'?
<ihavnoth> 네 그거
<ihavnoth> ApiDemo의 List8.java처럼 사용하고 계신거죠?
<ihavnoth> 어탭터 안에서 notifyDataSetChanged()
<ihavnoth> http://source-android.frandroid.com/development/samples/ApiDemos/src/com/example/android/apis/view/List8.java
<markers> 저 근데 apiDemo 이게 버전 몇짜리 말씀하시는건가요
<markers> 소스가 너무 많아서 어디껀지 --_;
<ihavnoth> 어탭터 내부에서 public으로 addXXX 메소드에
<ihavnoth> 출력할 데이타 변경하고 notifyDataSetChanged()
<markers> 음 이거 혹시 리스트 내에 버튼이 있는건가요?
<markers> 리스트 화면 보여주는 액티비티에 'ㅅ'
<ihavnoth> 이벤트 일어나는 시점은 상관없을꺼에요 어디서든 addXXX 호출하면되니
<markers> 그럼 바꾸려는 순간에 어댑터 업뎃을 따로 시키면 되겟군요?
<markers> 음; 어댑터 불러다가 쓰면 될려나
<ihavnoth> ApiDemo 한번 실행해보시고 비슷하게 동작하는거 같으면 복사해서 붙여넣기 해보세요
<ihavnoth> 정확히는 리스트에 뿌릴 데이타 업데이트(List8의 경우는 어탭터 내부에 있지만)
<ihavnoth> 그 다음 nofityDataSetChanged() 호출이겠죠
<markers> 이거 근데
<markers> apiDemo를 프로젝트에 넣을려면 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-? .project 이런게 없는건가;
<ihavnoth> 제 기억으론 그냥 이클립스에서 import하거나
<ihavnoth> new project로 해서 소스 위치 지정
<ihavnoth> 둘중 하나로 했던거 같네요
<markers> import로는 인식을 못하는거 같은데?;;
<ihavnoth> 그럼 new project로 하시고 소스 위치 지정하면 될꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 참조 소스를 별로 안가지고 계시면
<ihavnoth> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 전체 소스 받으시셔 가끔 필요할때 grep으로 검색해서 참조하면 쓸만한 소스가 많더라고요
<markers> ihavnoth 원래 소스코드에 R.java 이 소스가 없나요 -_-? 다 에러가 이런거뿐이네;
<ihavnoth> 그건 자동 생성 파일인걸로 알고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 전 잠시 담배탐 다녀오겠습니다
<markers> 아 이론상 먼가 알거 같은데 코딩이 왜케 안되는지 ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 니코틴의 힘이 필요하신거 같네요...
<markers> 먼가 조잡하게 변경시키기는 햇는데 리스트자체내에서 업데이트는 못햇네요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> nofityDataSetChanged() 저거 호출을 어떤식으로 해줘야 백버튼으로 돌아가도 데이터를 다시 받아오는거죠 -ㅅ-;;
<markers> 이거 먼가 어렵네 2일동안 햇는데 겨우 이거라니 ㅠ
<markers> 재부팅좀 하고 올게요
<xorox90> 혹시 xmod 를 부팅할때마다 셋팅하시는법 아시는분 계시나요?
<ihavnoth> xorox90, 그게 xmodmap인가요?
<xorox90> ihavnoth, 네 xmodmap인데 init.d인가 거기에 적었는데 재부팅할때마다 적용이 안되더라구요 우분투에서 한글 전환 할때마다 alt키가 눌려서 쓰려고하는건데... xmodmap -e 'remove mod1 = Hangul'
<ihavnoth> 보통 글로벌 설정 안바꾸고 개인 계정별로 바꾸서 쓰지 않나요? ~/.xmodmap
<xorox90> ihavnoth, 아 그렇게도 설정할 수 있군요 몰랐습니다 함 찾아보겠습니다 감사합니다!
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> markers, 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Apple MAC BOOK Pro 13" (2.9GHz), 1TB HDD, iWorks (기타 액세서리..) 보험은 기본 1년 버티다가 1년안에 제가 맥을 산 댓가는 치러서 재계약하려고요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 괜찮다고생각하시나요ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아, 그리고 우분투 한글 설명서를 개발하려고합니다.. 우분투 Help 번역보단 새로 작성하는 편이 더 낳겠조?
<markers> 덜덜 'ㅅ';;;
<markers> 전 아는게 거의 없다 싶이 해서 ;ㅁ;
<xorox90> 맥북프로 사시는건가요? 갠적으로 하드를 ssd로 바꾸심이...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> xorox90, 넘비싸저서요ㅠ 솔직히 전 하드 스스디 필요없을듯해요.. 스스디도 부팅속도 차이이라고하더군요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Xorox90, 혹시 맥프로사용자이신가요?
<xorox90> 아 이니예요 근데 친구가 맥북 레티나 쓰덜구요.. 스스디는 부팅속도도 차이지만 어플 키는데도 차이있고.. 맥북을 쓰시는 목적이 뭔지에 따라 다르겠지만..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> xorox90, 부트캠프로 Windows (Windows프로그램 개발 및 액티브X등) 맥에서 개발, 문서작업등등 우분투 VM SSH로 안드로이드개발, 프로그램 개발
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아, 분투에서 서버 작업도합니다 (맥에서도 할예정)
<markers> 근데 GOMTang님 중3이라고 하셧던가요 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76_GOMTang> markers,넹
<markers> 컴퓨터를 언제부터 만지기 시작하셧나요 'ㅅ' 저보다 컴에 대해서 잘 아시는거 같아서 ㅎㅎ;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Markers, 7살때부터 컴활 읽으면서 컴터의 기초를 배워가고 3학년때부터 레드햇으로 리눅스를 시작하고 리눅스의 맛을 알아섴
<xorox90> 이야....
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 왜그러세요ㅎㅎ
<markers> 지금 중3에 7살이면 8년전인가요?
<markers> 맞나 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 대단하시네요 ;ㅁ;
<xorox90> 전 리눅스 대학1학년떄 접했는데 쩝
<markers> 전 리눅스를 이제서야 접해서 -ㅁ-;;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Markers,참고로 전 빠른98입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Markers,눅스재밋서요ㅎ
<markers> 전 그냥 87년생이예요 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아아ㅎ
<markers> 11년차이네요 ㅎㄷ
<markers> 헐퀴.
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 헐퀴
<markers> 컴터를 대학와서 배우기 시작해서;;;;
<markers> 리눅스로 나의 홈페이지를 호스팅 해보자!!! 이런 목적으로 접햇다가 목적은 어디로 가고 리눅스에서 제공하는 공짜 프로그램들 사용하는 재미로 놀고 있는중...;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 호스팅 생각보다 쉬워요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그냥 필수 패키지 설치하고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 설정파일에 몇 줄 다닥 타이핑하고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 제로보드같은거 설치하고 셋팅하면
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 끝납니다ㅎ
<markers> 호스팅 할려고 하니 일단 ip를 구해야되지 않던가요? 거기서 철썩 좌절..;
<xorox90> ip는 자기 컴퓨터가 되서...
<xorox90> 전기세가 만만치않더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<xorox90> 젤 큰 문제가..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> markers,ip상관없어요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 전 지금 홈서번데 전기료 8만
<xorox90> vps 이용해보세요... 맘대로 리눅스 서버 쓸 수있고 장난감으로 가지곤 놀기엔 좋습니다( 월 5천 5백원정도..)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<xorox90> 넹 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 젤좋은방법은
<markers> vps?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 서버 스펙 괜찮으면서도 전기력 덜 먹는거 택하시거나 구불러다니는거등등
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 셋팅하시고
<markers> 저 참고로 컴맹이라고 생각하시고 설명 해주셔야 이해합니다 :ㅇ
<xorox90> vps = 클라우드 서비스 같은거요.. (아마존 EC 머이런거)... 그냥 독립적인 서버처럼 쓸 수있습니다 putty접속해서.... 음..
<xorox90> ê·¼
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아이피타임 공유기 물려서 Xxx.iptime.org 도메인 얻고 WOL로 필요할때 컴터키고 SSH로 끄고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 하시면됩니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 카톡 jstae76 필요하시면연락하세요흐헿
<xorox90> 직접 뭐 서비스 운영하시는거 있으신가봐요?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Xorox90,저요?
<xorox90> 넵
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안드로이드 개발팀 홈페이진데..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 롬개발 커널개발 서버 관리 커뮤니케이션 모두 제가 담당
<xorox90> dh....
<xorox90> 아....
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그래서요즘 새벽까지 폰으로 Ssh작업할때가많네요..
<markers> 헐 쩐당...
<markers> 컴활부터 시작해서 머머 배우신거래용
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그냥 C,C++,리눅스 끝입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안드로이드는 인터넷에서 예제봐가면서 공부중ㅠ
<markers> 전 그냥 프로그래밍 관련쪽만 배워서
<markers> 호스팅하거나 서버 운영하거나 이런건 전혀 몰라서;
<markers> 물론 컴 하드웨어쪽은 완전 모름 -_-
<xorox90> 음... 금방 배우실 수 있으실 꺼에용...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 팅겼습니닼 하하
<markers> 아아 대학 4년 나와서 중3학생보다 못하다니 흑흑
<xorox90> 우분투가 그나마 낫지만 그래도 여전히 GUI단은 불안한것같아요 헝... 제가 셋팅을 잘못했을 수도있는데 잘 프로그램이 꺼지더라구요
<xorox90> 음..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> markers, 그러지마
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 헐
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 그러지마세요을 지우다긴
<markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 지우다가...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아아
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 왜삼성키패드는지우기밑에전송이있지....
<markers> 곰탕님 놀리는건 아니구여 제가 너무 논거 같기도 하고 하앜 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아아
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아니에용
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 왠지 마커스님 덩치있으실듯.. 놀리는건 아닌데 그냥 느낌입니다ㅎ
<markers> 컴퓨터를 처음 접한게 게임때문이라
<markers> 돼지이긴 합니다 하앜;;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 흐어어
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 동지를만난듯합니다 하앜;;
<markers> 그래서 컴터 앉아 있는 시간 때문에 살이 찌는듯해서 운동은 꾸준히 하자라는 주의인데..
<markers> 현재 인턴생활이 너무 잘 먹고 잘 자는 지라...-_-;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아아ㅋㅋㅋㅋ전 배드민턴하고있습니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 곧 수영도 시작할ㅎㅎ
<markers> 수영 추천 ㅇ_ㅇ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ㅎㅎ
<markers> 배드민턴은 하체만 딴딴해지는거 같아서 비추...;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 마커스님 집아니시죠?
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 재밋어서ㅎㅎ
<markers> 네 지금
<markers> 인턴 하는 회사에서 안드로이드 코딩하는중이예요
<markers> 좀 있으면 집 가야죠
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 한국과학기술연구원
<markers> 헐퀴
<markers> 추적하시면 나빠여
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 히히히히
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 죄송해요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 히힣..분위기이상하다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> ...
<markers> 여의도동으로 나오시네 ~_~ 그냥 서비스 업체 같은데
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 후훗
<JSTae76_GOMTang> SKB
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 전 울산에 있습니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 자세한경로는 필요없으시겠죻
<markers> 프로그레스 어떻게 해야되는지 감도 안잡히네;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> markers,고생많으십니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 근데 인턴같은걸로 회사같은데 조그만한 자리에 미니 선풍기두고 맥북꺼내고 매직마우스꺼내고 커피홀짝하면서 코딩하면 정말 행복할것같아요
<markers> 그게 실력이 좋으면 행복하지만 저처럼 실력이 저질이면 ;;;
<markers> 퇴근시간이 6시인데 아직까지 회사에 있는 -_-
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 허얼..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 배고프고 서버 작업은 하기싫네욬
<markers> 이만 갈게요 내일 뵈요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 넹
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕히가세요
<cai_> JSTae76_GOMTang: ssd는 추천합니다 ㅋㅋ cpu스펙 조금 낮추더라도 ssd가 갑임..
<cai_> 체감속도 확 틀려요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> Cai_아흑ㅠㄷ차라리 쓰다가 삼성가튼데에서사서 갈아도되지않나요?
<cai_> 흠 프로 사실꺼라면 아마 그 방법도 있긴하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 빌어먹을 에어는 납땜되서 나와서요
<cai_> -_-
<cai_> 바꾸려면 캐고생임..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 프로로가는거괜찮겟죠?
<cai_> 랩탑 자체를 헤비하게 쓰실거라면 괜찮을듯 싶네요
<cai_> 전 데탑이나 다른 서버들을 주 컴퓨팅 파워로 쓰기 때문에;; 랩탑은 정말 랩탑으로만.. ^^ㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 10월 중순 구매 예정인데 기대됩니디ㅡㅇ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 당
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 이만자보겠습니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-21
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 어째 안드로이드 공부하는데 자바 공부가 더 되넹 ;;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<markers> 어제 리스트 업뎃하는거 꼼수로 해냈다는 ㅠ
<markers> 정작 무슨 코드가 성공 결과를 만들어 냈는지 모름 -_-
<yemharc> ;;
<markers> 이리붙이고 저리 붙이고 ....
<markers> -_-;
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 발표하신다던건 잘 하셨나요
<markers> 그때 발표하라는게 그냥 대략적인
<markers> 진행사항 보고라
<markers> 1:1 면담을 가졋던..
<markers> ..;
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<markers> 아 계획한거에 40%도 못한거 같은데
<markers> 일주일도 안 남앗다니
<markers> ...
<yemharc> 원래 계획대로 안 되서 개발인거죠 (.....)
<markers> 아 오늘 비오면 안되는데 우산 안 가져왓는데 -_-; 무슨 비가 계속 내리지;
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 네트워크 상황이 그닥 안 좋네요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안테나 한칸ㄷ..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 어디시길래 그렇게까지 안좋나요;;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 이젠 좀 낳네요ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> yemharc, 절입니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> yemharc, 개학때까진 프로그래밍이든 머든 조용하게 공부하고싶어서 절에 와요..담주가 개핰ㅋㅋㅋ..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 죄송합니다만..20초뒤에 접속하겠습니다
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 재접속했습니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 절이라니 대단하시네요...... 전 문명의 이기가 없으면 답답해서 못 삽니다 -_-
<yemharc> ....어린시절 산 곳은 산골임에도 불구하고
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 하하..절 생각보다 괜찮아요
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 네트워크가 영 말이 아니군요..
<JSTae76> 폰 배터리 가는 겸 닉네임 변경했어요ㅎ!
<JSTae76> 절 부르실때는 그냥 곰탱이라고하면 됩니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<markers> 곰탕님 ㅇ_ㅇ..........
<JSTae76> 곰탕으잌..괜찮아욬 ㅇ_ㅇ..
<JSTae76> 수학 공부 중인데 헷갈리네요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅏ..자꾸 먹을걸가져다주시네ㅜ
<JSTae76> 혹시 수학 잘 하시는 분 없으신가요..
<JSTae76> 있으시다면..
<JSTae76> 두 학급 평균 점수는 같으나 A반은 표준편차가 낮고 한은 a
<JSTae76> B반은 A반보다 표준편차낮을때
<JSTae76> 이 두반 성적이 둘중하나가 더 우수하다
<JSTae76> 라고 할수있나요?
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ어렵네요
<markers> 문제가 정확히 먼가요
<JSTae76> Markers, A반 평균 65 표준편차 4.2
<markers> 평균점수는 같으나 b반이 a반보다 표준편차가 낮을때 두반 성적중 누가 더 우수하냐 이거 물어보는건가요?
<JSTae76> Markers, B반 평균 65 표준편차 7.5
<JSTae76> 넵
<markers> 표준편차가 제가 기억하는게 맞나 모르겟네 -_-; 가물가물...
<markers> 근데 우수하다 라는 기준이 좀 모호한데
<JSTae76> 루트 분산이 표준편차입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> 표준편차가낮으면자료분포가고른데..
<JSTae76> 스음
<JSTae76> 흐응
<markers> 우수하다는 기준이 정확히 뭐죠 -_-?
<JSTae76> 그런게없어요..
<markers> 객관식임?
<markers> 문제를 그대로 적어보세요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 표준편차가 낮을수록 평균점에 가까이 몰려있는건데
<JSTae76> 음음
<JSTae76> 귓말참조바랍니닿
<markers> 문제 긴가요 -_-?
<JSTae76> 오른쪽 표는 A, B 두 반의 국어 성적의 평균과 표준편차를 나타낸 것이다. 이 자료에 대한 설명으로 옳은 것을 다음 보기에서 모두 골라라.
<JSTae76> A반, 평균 65 표준편차 4.2
<JSTae76> B반, 평균 65 표준편차 7.5
<JSTae76> 1. A반의 성적이 B반의 성적보다 우수하다
<JSTae76> 2번은 1번과 반대구요..
<JSTae76> 3,4번은 관련 문항이 아니라 패스할께욯
<markers> 답 문항이 우수하다 라고 나온거임?
<markers> ~_~
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> 별다른 해설이 없네요..
<markers> .....
<JSTae76> .....길이없나요ㅜㅜ
<markers> b반이 넓게 펴져잇고 a반이 평균에 몰려 있는건데 그걸 우수하다 라고 평가가 가능한가 (..)
<markers> 답안지 ㄱ ㄱ ...;
<JSTae76> 답안지가 없으니 나중에 쌤한테 물어봐야겠어요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 나중에 정답 확인하고 알려드릴께용ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이제 점심시간이 얼마 안 남았군요.. 여러분은 몇 시에 점심을 드실 예정이신가요?
<GOMTang_DEV> 으음..또 팅겼군요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 재로그인했더니 팅겼어욬
<markers> 혹시 스마트폰에서 인터넷 연결을 수동으로 끄는 방법이 있나요 -_-?
<Seony> 3G 끄면 되지않아요?
<markers> 그게 어떻게 해야되죠 'ㅅ'?;;;; 막 검색해보니 114에 서비스를 해제한다 이런게 잇어서 =_=;;
<Seony> 구글에서 "안드로이드 3g 끄기" 라고 검색..
<JSTae76> 전 점심 먹고오겠습니다, 맛있게드세요여러분ㅎ
<yemharc> markers: 설정->무선 네트워크->3G ON/OFF
<yemharc> 근데 와이파이 전용 테스트 아니면 그냥 에어플레인 모드로..........
<JSTae76> 제가볼땐 안드개발때문에 질문하시는듯해요ㅎ :-)
<markers> 아 찾앗네요 데이터 사용 on/off 로 되어있네요 -ㅅ-;;
<markers> AsyncTask에서 그냥 에러 띄우고 죽네;
<JSTae76> Markers, 구글에 AndroidDEV 3G DATA ON/OFF API
<JSTae76> 라고검색하시면잘나올겁니다
<JSTae76> 점심배부르게먹었네요ㅎ 여러분들은 식사 아직이신가요?
<markers> 밥 먹고 오게스빈다
<JSTae76> Markers,으잌 맛있게드시고오세요
<drakekr> 옄시 사무실이 가장 시원하군
<yemharc> 우어
<drakekr> yemharc:
<drakekr> 이번 세미나때 우리 사장 뒤풀이 안감
<yemharc> 난데없이 커맨드라인 툴 소개라니
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drakekr> '그래도 될까?' 라고 물어보길래 '제발염' 이라고 답함
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 난리 나겠네
<drakekr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 하지만 피쨩은 타격이 없겠 (먼산)
<drakekr> 꼬맹이들이 문제지 뭐
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 어쨌거나 이번 세미나 뒤풀이는 조촐하게 남을듯
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 뭐 다 큰 우리는 알아서 먹고 가요
<drakekr> 이제 노인네는 좀 빠지고
<drakekr> 쓸데없는(!?) 노인네가 ㅃㅏ져야지
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 몇년생부터 노인으로 구분되나요?
<markers> 본인나이의 +20 =ㅅ=?
<yemharc> 아 끝내준다
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/rMBkK
<drakekr> 15년전엔 녹조 없었자나 기자새끼야
<ihavnoth> 똥물이 영양분이 많죠....
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 그런거 이전에
<yemharc> "팔당호 녹조 가중시켰을 것"
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 쉴드 수준을 넘어섰어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 잘못은 한건데 기자가 너무 요새 녹조현상 뜬다고 막 붙엿네요
<markers> 근데 벌금이 겨우 3천마넌밖에 안한다니..
<markers> 15년동안 저짓거리 한건데 -_-;
<yemharc> 한국은 원래 "도둑질할거 이왕이면 크게크게 ㅇㅇ" 잖아요
<yemharc> 증거 확실한 성폭행범이 집행유예 받는 나라구만요 뭘......
<ihavnoth> 아마 최고 벌금이 3천만원인가봐요
<ihavnoth> 수정좀 해야겠네요
<yemharc> 어째서 벌금은 인플레이션을 받지 않는가
<yemharc> 우리는 고민해봐야 합니다
<yemharc> 온갖 경제 플레이션이 월급빼고 다 적용되는 세상인데 벌금도 안받더라구요
<markers> 남양주가 어딘가 햇더니 서울 바로 옆이엇군여 =_= 서울물 다 똥물이었을거잖아 ㅅㅂ...
<drakekr> 벌금은 월급만큼 나와서 그런거가
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0KArT&articleno=3154788&categoryId=396477&regdt=20110411163837#ajax_history_home
<yemharc> 불법복제로 인한 손실금액이 15년간 그대로인거랑 같은 이치겠죠
<drakekr> 아이팟 클래싴 160G짜리는 무려 17억달러짜리.
<JSTae76> 자신이 일하던 사장한테 성폭행 당한 것이 수치스러워 자살한 여대생 뉴스 접하셨나요?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 보긴 봤습니다
<JSTae76> 꿈이 교사던거같던데
<drakekr> 흠
<Seony> 사진을 찍기까지의 과정이 더 미스테리..
<drakekr> 사장이 초절정간지남이었다면 수치스러웠을까..
<JSTae76> 으잌
<markers> drakekr님 링크 달아주신거 쩌네요 ;ㅁ; 저런거 할려면 컴 사양 좋아야되나요? 허얼..
<JSTae76> drakekr, 원래 닉네임 drake_kr 아니셨나요?
<drakekr> _ 치기 귀찮았어요 일일이 따지지 맙시다 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이잌넵
<yemharc> 흠
<markers> 3D 데스크탑 그냥 헐이넹 저런게 되다니
<markers> 그냥 부팅시키는거만으로 메모리 많이 들겟네요
<yemharc> 뭐 화려한 데탑 싫어하진 않는데........... 물리엔진이라니 적당히 해 이 GEEK샛퀴들........
<Seony> 작년엔가 맥에서 나왔었는데, 막상 써보면 귀찮아요.
<drakekr> 그래도 뭐 윈도우에서 쓰는 사람은 별로 없으니..
<yemharc> 재미는 있을거같네요
<yemharc> 근데 저정도면 리소스 꽤 먹을거같은데
<drakekr> 승탘이는 자랑하려고 compiz
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 리소스 먹는거야 뭐 HD3000 정도로도 충분하지 않던감
<yemharc> 아뇨 물리엔진
<yemharc> (......)
<drakekr> 사상물리 들어가냐
<yemharc> 그렇게 쎈놈은 아닌거같긴 한데, 그래도 물리엔진이 뻘은 아니니까요
<drakekr> 그렇긴하지
<drakekr> 근데 요샌 gpu가 거의 다 처리해주는듯 하더만
<drakekr> 하드웨어가속
<yemharc> 맥북 쥐포가 그렇게까지 좋은 놈은 아니라서요
<yemharc> 그래도 이 스펙에 버벅댈리야 없지만 발열은 좀 날거같네요
<yemharc> 지금 키보드 연결을 못하고 있어서 손이 뜨거워요 ㅇㅅㅇ.......
<drakekr> 음?
<drakekr> 내가준 키보드는 어디에 있노
<yemharc> 집요
<yemharc> 짐 정리 하느라 가져다 놨죠
<drakekr> 옹
<yemharc> 어차피 뭐 많지도 않지만
<drakekr> 침낭도 집에?
<yemharc> 전 박스라서.........
<JSTae76> 아몰레드 디스플레이 밝기마다 색상이 다르게 표현되나요?
<JSTae76> 밝기를 20% 잡고 보니 삼키패드가 보라빛나길래 100% 설정하니 갈색되네용..
<yemharc> 음.....간단히 말하면 아몰레드는 블루컬러가 좀 강조되는 물건이라서 그래요
<yemharc> 색 배합이 1:1이 아니니까 그런 현상이..........
<yemharc> 파란색으로 따지면 하늘색->파랑->군청->검정 순으로 가는데
<JSTae76> 아그렇군요
<JSTae76> 어쩐지ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 동일비율이 아니라 파란색이 더 많이 들어가서 색이 섞이면 그렇게 변질되는거죠
<JSTae76> 아아그러쿤요..어쩐지ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 팬타일이 가격을 포기하고 얻은 단점
<yemharc> 아니 가격을 얻고;;
<yemharc> 더 자세한건 디스플레이에 대해 잘 아는분에게 부탁하시길 :)
<JSTae76> 넹 ;-)
<JSTae76> 우분투 설명서를 작성해보려하는데요 Ubuntu Help 문서를 번역할까요..아니면 새로 작성할까요
<drakekr> 우분투 설명서라..
<drakekr> 가장 변태스러운 프로젴트가 생각이 났는데.. 흠
<JSTae76> 뭔데욬
<yemharc> 믕
<drakekr> latex 작성법, 권고안에 대해 포스트하고, 그림파일은 svg로 작성하도록 권고하고, 배포하는거죠
<drakekr> pdf로
<drakekr> latex에 잌숰해지는 순간 ms-word나 아래한글을 비롯한 워드프로세서가 필요없
<JSTae76> ...ㅋ
<drakekr> 지는 않겠지만 ㅋ
<yemharc> 오홍
<yemharc> 이 bumptop이라는게 그냥 앱이네요
<JSTae76> 10년 뒤, 20년 뒤, 30년 뒤, 40년 뒤에도 이 IRC가 잘 운영되고 있을까요?
<drakekr> 네.
<JSTae76> 갑자기 지금의 채팅모습을 스크린샷으로 해두고 나중에 타입캡슐처럼 보고싶네요
<markers> latex는 먼가요 맥 프로그램인가요 ~_~
<yemharc> IRC 프로토콜이 사라지지 않으면요
<yemharc> markers: 레이텍은....... 변태가 되기 가장 어렵고 빠른 길 중 하나입니다
<drakekr> 근데 irc 프로토콜은 아짘 비공개인가
<JSTae76> 으잌
<yemharc> IRC는 애초에 공개 프로토콜이잖아요?
<yemharc> RFC 1400번대였나
<markers> 이거 어디서 스샷으로 본 느낌인데? latex
<drakekr> 머 일단
<yemharc> markers: 왜 문서편집기에 가끔 "수식편집기"라고 해서
<yemharc> 수식을 입력하면 우리가 흔히 수학책에서 보는 손으로 쓴 공식처럼 변형해 주는거 있죠?
<drakekr> 임수가 emacs+latex만으로 모든 업무를 처리한다는 이야기를 들었었지
<yemharc> 그런 논문작성용 툴이에요
<JSTae76> 으아아
<yemharc> 내가 그 사람을 지옥으로 밀어버렸죠
<yemharc> (.........)
<markers> 아 안드로이드 코딩하면서 늘어나는것은 if else 문뿐 -_-
<yemharc> 근데 본인이 지옥을 좋아해
<yemharc> .........
<markers> yemharc님이 그럼 사탄?
<markers> @_@
<yemharc> 원래 프로그래밍은 if랑 for만 있으면 다 됩니다
<drakekr> yemharc는 원래 지옥에서 올라온놈임
<drakekr> 교회가서 욕하면 "젊은이 그렇게 욕하면 지옥가" -> "내가 지옥에서 왔다 이 씨바새끼들아"
<markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 아 순간 회사에서 빵 웃을뻔햇네
<JSTae76> 으앜ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전절에서ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으헤헿..서버 가라앉았네욬..침몰
<markers> 헐
<markers> 이번달 세미나 이번주 토욜이엇네
<markers> 헐 ㅠ
<drakekr> 그러고보니 내서버 mysql이 자꾸 꺼지길래 봤더니 스왑 만들어놓고 지정을 안 해놓은거
<yemharc> 어......나 순식간에 악마가 됐어?!
<JSTae76> 절대 제가 빌드봇을 잘 못 설계해선 ㅇ..아닐꺼에욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 램이 256메가인데 스왑 8기가 잡음
<JSTae76> MAX_JOBS를 왜 코딩안했지..ㅏㅏ
<markers> 아아
<JSTae76> 으잌
<JSTae76> 아아
<JSTae76> 전 맥스잡 미설계로
<JSTae76> 안드로이드소스를 21개의 Make를시도하다
<markers> 그런데 이번달 세미나에 yemharc님이 검색 관련해서 머 하신다고 하시지 않으셧나요 저번에?
<JSTae76> 서버가 갓습니다ㅋ
<JSTae76> 그그
<JSTae76> 검새세미나
<JSTae76> ㅇ
<JSTae76> 검색세미나
<JSTae76> 맞조?
<JSTae76> 혹시 자신만의 빌드봇을 설계해서 사용하시는 분 계시나용
<JSTae76> 아니면 살짝 첨단ㅋㅋ식으로 개발환경 조성하신분 계시나용
<JSTae76> 없는가..아이디어 공유 하려고했는데ㅜㅜ
<drakekr> 9월달 검샠세미나 시킬겁니다
<JSTae76> 지금 구글에서 컨퍼런스였나 뭐 하고있지않나요?
<drakekr> 이번달엔 큐브리드 사장님 오심다
<drakekr> mysql 좆된거 아시져
<JSTae76> 무슨 말씀이세요오?
<yemharc> 오라클이 이번 릴리즈 코드 공개 안했습니다
<yemharc> 한마디로 점점 오픈소스가 아니게 되어가고 있어요
<yemharc> mysql이 죽으면 postgre가 뜨려나......
<yemharc> sqlite는 대규모 시스템에는 좀 힘들고
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..별일없기를ㅠ
<JSTae76> 지금도 서버 삽질중인뎅
<JSTae76> Po삽질Werㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 여러분 그거 알고게세요? 우분투 공식 IRC 채널에서 그냥 잡담만할수있는 채널이 따로 있다는거요
<yemharc> 그게 여기 아니었나요 ~_~
<drakekr> #ubuntu-ko
<JSTae76> 아뇨아뇨 외국 채널요ㅎ
<drakekr> 공식IRC 채널에서는 잡담 말고 다른것 하나요
<cai_> postgre 추천 :)
<drakekr> 대용량은 postgre 소규모는 sqlite3
<drakekr> youtube도 sqlite3 쓴적 있다는 얘기를 들었는데요 흠
<drakekr> 뭐 mariadb도 있고..
<drakekr> 미친척하고 mssql 올레~
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 마소에서 일하는 친구말로는 다음에 나올 mssql 버전이 현재 모든 sql기반 대비 훨씬 빠르다는군요.. ...물론 내부테스트에 한해서.. -_- 디테일이 없으니 이건 뭐..
<cai_> 그래도 기대해볼만 하긴할듯요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 윈도우를 안쓰니 평생 써볼일은 없겠지만서도..
<markers> 아 비 내리다가 비 안내리면 찜통이고 날씨가 진짜 대박이네요 -_-
<JSTae76> 공식채널은 무조건 질문토론이고, 날씨나이런얘기는따로더군요ㄷ
<drakekr> 음
<drakekr> 그래봤자 memSQL 못 따라갈텐데
<Seony> yemharc: Dterm이라고 하는 무료 앱이 있는데 한 번 써보세요. 아주 좋습니다.
<cai_> drakekr: 설정하기 나름일듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> (물론 데이터를 어떤식으로 관리할지에 따라서도 크게 차이가 나구요)
<sungyo> Seony님, 아이폰에서도 파이썬을 구동시킬수 있나요..?
<drakekr> 탈옼하면
<drakekr> 가능하죠
<sungyo> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 네. 탈옥 안해도 가능합니다.
<drakekr> 어?
<sungyo> 모듈이 다 지원이 되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 다는 안되요.
<sungyo> 글쿤요.
<Seony> 일단 아이튠즈에서 검색해보시구요, 무료앱 중에서 Python Math라는 인터프리터가 있는데, Math 전용이긴 해도 몇가지 모듈이 포함되어있습니다.
<sungyo> 저번에 만들어주신 스크립트가지고선 수정하면서 도전이 되서요,
<Seony> 아... 그거 하시면서 파이썬이 좀 해볼만 하셨나보군요
<drakekr> 그냥 편하게 탈옼하고 뻘짓하고 뱀짓 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 파이썬 좋더라구요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 뱀짓
<sungyo> 뱀짓은 뭐죠..?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 무지 쉽습니다. 하다보면, 파이썬으로 못할 게 없다는 생각도 들구요...
<drakekr> python == 뱀
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 탈옥하면 모듈 다쓸수도 있나요?
<drakekr> 뭐 걍 python 2.7 소스컴파일해서 쓸수 있으니까요 ~_~
<Seony> 탈옥하면 모듈만 다 쓰겠어요? 뭐든 다 할 수 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 참, 몇일전에 누
<Seony> 근데 저는 탈옥은 절대 안하기 때문에 관심은 없구요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 눈표범을 우분투에서 한번 돌려봤어요.
<sungyo> 요즘 누가 또 맥을 저에게 전도(?)를 해서요,
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<drakekr> Seony: 예전에 탈옼을 해본적은 있지만 탈옼하면 귀찮은게 몇가지 생기므로 지금은 안 하시는거죠?
<sungyo> 잘하면 이거 맥 한대 뽑을지도....
<drakekr> 맼붘프로 레티나 라던가
<drakekr> MBPR ㄱㄱ
<yemharc> 맥 뽑고나면 아이폰5 뉴패드 순식간이죠 (먼산)
<cai_> Seony: ㅋㅋ 전 다른거 다 필요없고 테더링때문에 탈옥한다는..
<Seony> 실은 예전에 탈옥을 할 때는, 앱을 공짜로 쓰고싶어서 했었구요... 지금은 그러지 않기도 하지만, 굳이 탈옥까지 해서 작업을 해야할 정도는 폰에서 할 필요가 없다는 게 제 의견이구요...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뉴패드...
<drakekr> 그러고보니
<drakekr> 패드를 쓰다보니까
<Seony> cai_: 아.. 테더링.. 저는 테더링이 필요할 정도면 그냥 Clear 하나 가입하는 게 낫다고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 폰에서 페붘을 안하게 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 패드가 좀 넓죠.
<Seony> cai_: 저는 데이터플랭 200메가짜리 쓰는데 100메가가 남을 정도니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅎㅎ 그냥 이동할때 여기저기서 편하더라구요
<drakekr> 폰은 그냥 폰 쓰고 패드 정도만 쓰면 될듯요
<cai_> 항상 쓰는건 아니니..
<sungyo> 혹시 오브젝트 C   하시는분 계신가요?
<drakekr> 3gs 아짘 현옄
<Seony> obj-c 하다 때려쳤어요
<cai_> Seony: 아하
<cai_> 저는 좀 bursty해서 -_-사용량이
<cai_> 많은 달은 7기가정도까지 갔다가.. 안쓴 달은 100메가 왔다갔다
<sungyo> Seony C라서.....
<Seony> sungyo: 아뇨. C랑 비슷했으면 훨씬 쉽게 했었겠죠..
<cai_> 네.. 신세계언어.. 막장언어.. `_~
<Seony> 문제는 obj-c가 c 껍데기만 쓴 c라서요...
<sungyo> Seony:  많이 다른가요?
<Seony> 제가 한 문장으로 정의를 내려드리죠
<cai_> 어셈으로 짜는게 더 쉬울듯..
<Seony> C + Java + Perl 정도로 보시면 되겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 음
<sungyo> Seony: 이건..외계어군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 한 단어로 외계어.
<drakekr> php가 있는데 cgi로 개발하는 느낌? 뭐 이런거?
<Seony> 진짜 외계어 스러워서, 하다 떄려쳤어요
<sungyo> 아 글쿤요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 근데 java보다는 나은듯..
<Seony> 차라리 그냥, 웹브라우저 껍데기만 만들어놓고 웹으로 서비스하는 게 낫지... 성격상 앱은 못만들겠더라구요
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 정필요한건 JNI로 만들고 껍데기만 obj-c..
<cai_> JNI가 아니군요
<cai_> -_-
<sungyo> python으로 '텍스트'를 수정해서 저장하는 스크립트까지 짜볼수도 있을까요?
<Seony> 저는 자바를 배웠음에도 불구하고.... 특히 PHP나 파이썬에 익숙해져있으면 obj-c는 더 못해요.
<Seony> 그 정도는 쉽잖아요...
<sungyo> Seony: 차라리 그게 속편한거 같아요.
<Seony> 파이썬에서 그 정도면 껌입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> python이 아니더라도 웬만한 언어는 다 되는데
<drakekr> asm으로도 가능하... 기도 하고.. lisp에서도 쉽게 되잖아요 그거
<sungyo> 천천히 배워봐야 겠네요.
<Seony> sungyo: 허접하지만.. https://github.com/jswlinux/DOCX-editor
<Seony> sungyo: MS-Word 파일 (docx)에서 특정 단어만 치환해주는 스크립트인데 작년에 제가 만든거거든요. 저거 보시면서 참고하시면 금방 만드실 거에요
<Seony> 파이썬 배우기 시작한지 2주쯤 됐을 때, 한 번 공부삼아 만들어본 거에요.
<cai_> ㅋㅋ...django프로젝트도 보이는군요
<Seony> 네. 학교 프로젝트 ㅎㅎ 좀 허접합니다.
<sungyo> 감사합니다...^0^
<Seony> 헤로쿠에 올렸는데, 어디까지나 학교 숙제 수준이에요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> https://github.com/RavenKyu/Raven-Curses 부산유저가 만든 DOS용 -.- curses
<Seony> 오.. 도스용...
<markers> 하 미치겟넹 =_=;
<markers> 저기 여쭈어볼게 있는데요 클래스 멤버변수를 사용하는데
<drakekr> 아직 안 미치셨넹 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 클래스 각기 다른 멤버함수 내에서 멤버변수 쓰면 공유되죠 -_-?
<drakekr> 일단
<drakekr> { } 안쪽과 바깥쪽은 다르다는 인식을 하셔야 하구요
<markers> 이거 지역변수 전역변수 구별도 못하는거 같아서 아오 ;ㅁ;
<drakekr> class 내에서는 public이든 private든 상관없구요~
<markers> 멤버변수 a를 함수A에서 잘 사용하다가 함수B에서 멤버변수를 사용할려고 드니깐 무슨 멤버변수a에 배열인덱스가 0이라고 ...;
<drakekr> 멤버 변수가 뭐징 ~_~
<markers> 클래스 내에 있는 변수요 'ㅅ'
<markers> 아
<markers> 멤버변수?응?
<markers> 이걸 머라고 부르지 멤버변수라고 안하나요?ㅋ 아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 클래스 내에 있는 변수면 그냥 지역변수 아니에요?
<drakekr> 뭐 암튼 class C(int a; int A() { blahblah(); } int B() { blahblah(); } 아 헷갈려
<Seony> 클래스 내에 있는 변수를 다른 클래스에서 쓸려면 그걸 클래스 밖에서 전역으로 선언하던가...
<Seony> 아니면 다른 클래스로 넘겨주던가 해야겠죠..
<markers> 음
<markers> 지금
<markers> 한 클래스 내에서
<drakekr> 만약 int A() { int a; } int B() { cout << a; } 요건 에러
<markers> 멤버 함수만 다름
<sungyo> 잠깐 놀았으니 또 들어가보겠습니다......ㅎㅎ   Seony 님 스크립트 감사합니다~^^
<markers> 아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ 돌겟넹
<markers> 왜 에러가 뜨는거지 ㅠ
<markers> 저 그럼 이거 하나만 물어볼게용
<markers> class C { int a = 0; int func(){ system.out.println( C.this.a ) }
<markers> 적는게 헷갈린다 ~_~
<markers> } 빠졋군요 끝에
<cai_> http://pastie.org/
<markers> 클래스명.this.멤버변수 이렇게 부르는거랑 this.멤버변수 랑 다른가요 -_-? 같은 함수 내에서라고 치면..
<cai_> C.this. 은 딱히 말이 안되는거 같은데;; 자바한지 너무 오래되서 그런가..
<cai_> C.a나 C.func 식으로 액세스 하시려면 static 클래스로 만들어주셔야되요
<markers> 음.
<markers> 근데 문법적인 에러는 없어요 저렇게 하면
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 덜덜이네요
<markers> 저거를 가르키는게 정확히 머냐 라는게 판별이 안되는데 ;; 이제껏 잘 쓰다가 갑자기 에러나서 -_-
<cai_> 보통은 this.a 를 쓰시면 되요
<markers> 이거 pastie 이거 색깔은 못 넣죠? 주석 넣어야되나
<cai_> 아뇨 posting하시면
<cai_> 알아서 syntax higlighting해줘요
<cai_> highlighting* -_-
<cai_> 언어 선택하시구 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 아 어느새 또 새벽 3시~~
<markers> http://pastie.org/4560750
<markers> 미테 주석부분에
<markers> 소스 일부분이긴한데
<Seony> 오... Linkinus2에서 pastie를 자동으로 보여주는군
<yemharc> 그러게요
<markers> this.list(); 에서 simulationItemList 멤버변수에 값 넣고 그러거든요 ~_~
<Seony> yemharc: 아까 제 메시지 보셧어요?
<yemharc> 넵 DTerm
<cai_> 여기서는 앞에 ListActivity.을 빼셔야되요
<Seony> 무료앱인데 무쟈게 맘에 들더라구요. 즉석에서 바로바로 터미널 명령어를 실행하고 결과를 볼 수 있는..
<cai_> 생각하기로는 ListActivity.this.나 ListActivity. 이나 똑같을듯
<markers> 근데 저기서
<markers> 멤버변수 호출에서 찍어보면 배열 사이즈가 0 이라고 뜨면서 푹 죽네요
<markers> ;;;
<cai_> ListActivity. 빼셨을때요?
<markers> this.list(); 부분에서는 arrayList 를 넣어서 들어간거 확인을 햇는데;
<markers> 있거나 빼거나 둘다요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 둘다 푹 죽음
<cai_> list 코드는 어떻게 생겼죠
<yemharc> 우어;;;;; 할일이 계속 늘어난다;;
<cai_> 머 혹시 그안에서 따로 ArrayList 할당하시고 막 넣으신담에
<cai_> 걍 리턴하신거 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<markers> 음 긴데 링크 넣어드릴게요 소스해석하시느라 힘드실거 같은데 오히려
<cai_> 좀전까지 몇만줄 c/asm을 보다 와서 그런지.. 오히려 눈이 편해지고있다는.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 그 디텀이 명령 때리면 명령대로 움직이는거죠?
<yemharc> 그럼 혹시 파인더에서 cd명령도 실시간으로 먹나요?
<markers> http://pastie.org/4560776 요기
<markers> 88번째 줄쯤에
<markers> arraylist add 시키는 부분이 있거든요
<Seony> yemharc: 명령어대로 실행해서 결과까지 조그만 간이창에 뿌려줘요
<cai_> 네..여기서도 앞에 ListActivity. 빼세요
<markers> 저기서 this 로 시작하면 class를 가리키는게 아니라 다른거 가리키는거 같던데
<cai_> 현재 클래스 오브젝트를 가르키게 되죠
<cai_> 그 오브젝트안에서 initialize를 하신거니
<cai_> 해당 오브젝트 안에 있는 list를 업데이트시켜주셔야합니다
<markers> 쉽게 설명해주실수 있나요 @_@;;;
<cai_> 일단 그전에 한가지만 확인할게요
<cai_> list 메소드가
<cai_> public class ListActivity extends Activity {
<cai_> 클래스 안에 있는거죠?
<markers> 네
<cai_> 넹 그럼..
<yemharc> 흠
<markers> OnCreate 메소드에서 부릅니다 OnCreate가 메인과 비슷한 역할 @_@;;
<cai_> 말씀하신대로 일단 클래스안에 멤버변수들이 선언되어있고
<markers> list()함수 내에서 this를 부르면 해당 클래스를 가리키지를 않아요 ;;
<cai_> 이 클래스의 오브젝트를 생성할때 아마 OnCreate 이 불리나보네요 (안드로이드 코딩은 한번도 안해봐서 ㅡ.ㅡ;;)
<cai_> 거의 생성자라고 보셔도 될듯
<markers> ㅇㅇ
<cai_> 그럼 그 안에서 this.adapter 로 가르키신거 같이
<cai_> list 메소드 안에서도
<cai_> 똑같이 하시면 멤버변수들을 수정하실 수 있어요
<markers> 그게 list 메소드에서는 this.~~~~ 로 시작을 못해서 클래스명.this.~~~ 이렇게 시작햇다능...
<cai_> 그럼 list안에서 this. 하면 뭘 가르키죠?
<cai_> 현재 클래스를 가르켜야 정상인데
<markers> 제 생각엔 쓰레드로 분리되어져서 쓰레드를 가리키는거 같네요
<markers> list() 함수내에서 쓰레드 사용햇어요
<cai_> 아하 헐 ㅋ new Thread (new Runnable안에 있었군요;
<cai_> this. 없이 해도 에러나나요 ㅡ.ㅡ?
<yemharc> 1967년 IBM의 기업가치를 지금으로 환산하면 13조 달러.......라는 기사가 났네요
<yemharc> 근데 답글 하나에 모두 패망 : 13조 달러면 미국 1년 국가예산 1/90정도 아닌가?
<markers> this. 이 어디 위치를 말하는 'ㅅ'?
<markers> 잠깐 화장실 다녀왓는데 밖에 완전 새까맣게 먹구름 꼇는데 그 밑에 무지개 떠있네요 -_-;;;; 햇빛 거의 없다 싶이한데
<cai_> 89랑 91이요
<cai_> 그냥 simulationItem... 이랑 startIndex++ 로 바꾸면
<cai_> 당연히 모르겠죠..ㅠㅠ
<cai_> 흠
<cai_> 레퍼런스로 넘기면 될지도..
<markers> ㅠ-ㅠ
<cai_> 아니면 그냥
<cai_> Callable로 하시는게 답일지도
<cai_> FutureTask랑
<markers> 아 고쳣네요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 업데이트가 문제엿던듯...;
<markers> 쓰레드가 디게 어렵네 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<cai_> 킁;; ListActivity.this. 같은게 된다는게 충격과 공포네요;
<cai_> 혹시해서 찾아봤는데 제대로 하는방법은 FutureTask/Callable로 하는게 맞긴한거 같네요 이런경우엔
<markers> 안드로이드에서만 되는건지 원래 되는건지는 저도 잘;; 이번에 자바 공부겸 안드로이드 하는거라;
<markers> 저게 먼가용 'ㅅ'
<markers> 쓰레드 동기화 인건가;
<cai_> 미리 쓰레드 내에서 어떤 작업을 할지 정해놓은 다음에 돌리는거에요
<cai_> ㅋㅋ..역시 전 그냥 C만 할래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 전 c 안다고 생각햇는데
<markers> 안드로이드 공부하게 되니깐 자바 조금씩 알게되어서 좋은데 생각해보니 c로 내가 멀 할수 있는거지? 자바의 패키지 비슷한거 아는게 하나라도 있나?
<markers> 이런 생각 -_-;;
<yemharc>  C도 스레드는 돌잖아요
<cai_> C야 워낙 라이브러리가 많으니;; 걍 원하는거 골라서 ㅋ_ㅋ
<drakekr> yemharc: c로 스레드 돌리려면..
<markers> 그게 제가 아는 라이브러리 머가 있지? 생각을 해보니깐
<markers> 아는거 printf ..............
<markers> =_=;
<drakekr> ... 후...
<markers> 자바를 배우면서 알게 된점 난 이제껏 c를 모르고 있었구나
<markers> ......
<drakekr> yemharc: 왜그래 남들이 들으면 진짠줄 알겠네 c로 멀티태스킹 돌리는거
<yemharc> drakekr: 세상은 C로 스레드를 돌리라 강요할 떄가 있습니다.
<cai_> yemharc: 일때문에 어쩔수없이 하는 1인..
<cai_> 커널짜는데 라이브러리따위는 존재할리 만무하죠 흑흑
<yemharc> drakekr: 왜그래요 그래도 pthread인데.....
<markers> c 언어로 중급(?) 고급(?) 수준으로 배울려면 어떻게 해야되죠? 저 아는거라곤 문법 밖에 모르는거 같다능...
<yemharc> OpenMP C로 돌려봐야 "아~ 시바~" 하죠
<drakekr> markers: 중급으로 올라가기 - 테트리스 / 상급으로 올라가기 - 컴파일러
<markers> ;ㅁ;
<markers> 책같은건 없을까요
<drakekr> 제가 과제를 하나 드릴게요
<markers> ㄴㄴ!
<drakekr> '컵'을 하나 디자인 해오세요
<markers> 그럴 여유가 읍스여 ㅠ
<markers> 하앜..
<drakekr> 라고 제가 이야기 하면 분명 markers 님은 이렇게 대답할겁니다.
<markers> 저건...그건데
<drakekr> '어떤 컵을 보고 디자인 해야 되는건가요?'
<markers> 컴을 디자인 하라고 하면 하앜.. 갑자기 리틀맨컴퓨터 가 생각나네요;
<markers> 아직도 이해 못한 리틀맨컴퓨터 -_-
<markers> 악몽이 떨어오르는구나
<markers> c언어 처음 배울때 학교에서 교재로 A book on C (ABC책..) 을 쓰길래 머지? 이런 성의없는책은? 이랫는데 몇년 뒤에 지나고 나니 제일 유명한 책이더군요 c언어 책중에서 -_-;;;;;;;;
<markers> 다들 저책으로 배우셧는지 ~_~
<popeye92> cai_, 안 주무셔?
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋ 그러게요 자야되는데
<cai_> 요즘 sleep cycle이 좀 엉망이라
<cai_> 아직 잠이 안온다고해야하나..피곤하긴 한데 졸리진 않아요
<cai_> ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 형은 좋은 하루 보내시고 계신가요
<popeye92> 역시 젊군
<cai_> 이러다 훅갈꺼 같아서 걱정이에요 ㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 전 c를 어떻게 배웠냐면요
<popeye92> 해 떠있으면 한국일, 해지면 해외일 해야되니 내가 훅갈거 같에
<cai_> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 그냥 turbo-c 매뉴얼 보면서 배웠어요
<popeye92> 독일과 미국에 지사가 있어서
<markers> 터보 c가 IDE엿던가요?
<markers> 가물가물
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋ 시간대 빡시네요;;
<drakekr> 네 ide요
<drakekr> 아 전화는 왜 안 오는거여
<drakekr> 면접 봐야 되는데
<markers> 면접?
<markers> !
<popeye92> cai_, 그니깐...너희도 해외지사 만들면 넌 지사하고 일하지 마라
<drakekr> canonical이랑 면접보기로 했는뎅
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋㅋ 전 제가 일하고 싶을때만 할꺼에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 님들아 인텔 들어갈라믄 지잡대 나와야 되나여
<yemharc> 뭐 지방공대정도 나오면 들어간다네요
<popeye92> cai_ 님 졸업하신 지잡대 쯤이면 무난할껄요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 국가차이가 있어서 한국 지방공대는 좀 많이 힘들고 미국 지방공대도 그 와중에 명문인 곳으로 가야돼요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<drakekr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 물론
<drakekr> 인텔코리아 갈생각은 없습니다요
<markers> 지잡대 =ㅁ=;;
<markers> 수잡대(?)는 되나 -_- 수도권 잡종 대학..
<markers> 잡종?
<drakekr> markers: 님이 일하고 있는 지잡대 정도?
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지잡대..흑흑
<markers> 뉑? 제가 일하고 있는 지잡대 'ㅅ'?;;
<popeye92> cai_, 맞지. 거기가 좀 깡촌은 맞잖아 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 기술 배우는 과학기술원 아닌가염
<markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋ 글킨하죠...=_=; 공부하기엔 딱
<markers> 정확히는 회사입니다 @_@;;
<drakekr> 공부 못하면 기술이라도 배워야지
<markers> 여기도 지잡대군요 ㄸㄸㄸ
<popeye92> cai_, 난 비행기에서 보기만 했는데도 딱 알겠던데
<markers> 유일하게 전산과가 있는곳인데 슬프넹
<drakekr> 대전 국립 공대 잖아요
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 안좋은거만 다 모아놨넹
<drakekr> 지방에 국립대에 공대에
<markers> 오마이갓 우산 안 가져왓는데 비 왕창 오네 ㅠㅠ
<drakekr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEOrkm5d7pw&feature=g-upl
<popeye92> cai_, 보통 명문대는 주위에 아무 것도 없는 공부 밖에 할게 없는 환경이더라.ㅋㅋ
<cai_> popeye92: 형 저 시큐인사이드 발표할때 오셨었나여
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋㅋ... 네.. 술집도 하나있음..
<cai_> 근데 학비가 강도수준
<drakekr> 메사추세츠공대같은데요?
<cai_> 넹 ㅋㅋ MIT도 비슷하죠;
<drakekr> 명문대 스탠포드 학기당 등록금 대충 6천만원가량..
<popeye92> 물론 일부 스탠포드나 나성대학 같은데도 있지만
<popeye92> cai_, 젤 뒤에서 한 절반이상은 들었지.
<markers> 아 대박 웃기다 링크 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> drakekr: 학기당은 아니구요 1년에 그정도해요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 정리하느라 늦게 들어가서 일부 못 들었지만.
<cai_> popeye92: 아아 ㅋㅋ 그거 원래 정부 컨트랙트로 하고 있던 프로젝트랑 너무 비슷해서
<cai_> 겨우겨우 꼬아서 다른 연구로 만들어낸건데
<cai_> 어제부로 final submission끝나서 조만간 공개적으로 발표할수잇을듯요 -_-ㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 스탠포드 MBA 가 학기당 6천쯤이고, 공대 쪽은 cai_ 님 말씀대로 그 쯤인거 같던데요
<cai_> 발표 끝나고 LG분이 발표자료 달라고 연락처 주셨는데 아직도 아무 연락을 못드렸다는..ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> cai_, 홧팅. 근데 어렵더라 ㅋㅋ 우리나라에는 써먹을때가 별로 없을 듯..
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 마소나 정부가 사가면 참 좋은데 말이죠
<popeye92> 대기업 아저씨는 발표자료 얻어가서 "출석했어요" 증빙하려고 하는거야 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 누나였어요 후훗 -_-*
<popeye92> 내가 대기업 다닐때 그랬...
<cai_> 근데 왜 바로 연락 안햇는지는....아시겠..
<drakekr> linaro project 관련된 일 시킬까 싶어서 지금 졸랭 기대하고 있는뎁
<cai_> popeye92: 카톡 분석을 크라우드소스화 시키면 사람들이 관심이 있을까요
<cai_> 도저히 혼자선 귀찮아서 못하겠네요... 코어부분은 거의다 리버싱하긴했는데..
<popeye92> 카톡 직원 연결해줄까? ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 아 맞다
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 웁스
<cai_> 카톡 코드 관련 라이센스 명시한곳이 있나요?
<popeye92> 못 본거 같은데..GPL 발견?
<cai_> 블로그글 쓴다쓴다 하고 미루고있는 내용이긴 하지만
<cai_> bsd-style license긴한데요
<cai_> 그래서 사실 큰 문제는 없는데
<cai_> 명시해야하긴 하거든요
<drakekr> 흠
<cai_> 조금 신경이 거슬리는 부분은.. 자꾸 자체개발했다고 언론에 뿌려서
<drakekr> public domain / bsd / gpl 중에 gpl은 바이러스인거 잘 알겠고..
<popeye92> 그치 명시는 해야하는데
<drakekr> (디자인은) 자체개발했어욤
<drakekr> 라던가..
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> 진짜 라이브러리
<cai_> wrapper만 짰어요
<drakekr> 오
<cai_> 안드로이드용은 JNI 클래스 한두개 만들고
<drakekr> 괜찮아요 디자인만 해도 라이센스 뿌잉뿌잉
<cai_> ios용도 같은 맥락..
<cai_> popeye92: 근데 사실 분석하면서 개발자들이 고생깨나했겠구나 싶은 마음이 들어서
<Seony> drakekr: cai님은 데프콘 2등하신 분. ㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 진짜 한국사람들 라이센스에 대한 개념이 좀 없
<cai_> 그닥 개발자분들에게 불똥튀게 하고싶진 않네요
<Seony> 같은 채널에 있어서 영광입니다 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> Seony: ;;;;
<drakekr> 차라리 gpl이 알기쉽고 좋아용
<cai_> popeye92: 단지 쓰잘때기없는 마케팅하는 사람들이 조심하길 바랄뿐 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<cai_> drakekr: ㅋㅋ 저도 GPL 좋아해요
<drakekr> 너무 알기 쉬워서 바이러스 수준
<popeye92> cai_, 아는 사람을 통해 자연스럽게 전달되서 자연스럽게 수정되도록 유도해야겠지
<Seony> 오늘 힐링캠프 문재인편 봤는데... 대선에 안철수랑 문재인 둘다 나오면 어떡하나 걱정되네요
<cai_> popeye92: 요번에 카톡 회사 이전했죠
<popeye92> cai_, 9월에 한대
<cai_> 아아
<drakekr> 음? 저번에 디씨에서 "해킹대회 상받은게 자랑"이라고 올라왔었는데 흠
<Seony> 그건 우민끼 해킹사건 아니에요?
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 친구가 (개발자는 아니구) 카톡 근무햇었는데 너무멀리간다고 퇴사;;
<popeye92> 역삼동에 있는데 판교로 가니깐 꽤 멀지
<drakekr> 아이디는 '찰지구나'
<cai_> 근데 오피스는 꽤 좋더라구요 크
<popeye92> 근데 역삼동 전에 판교에 있었거든...판교 -> 역삼 -> 판교 인거지
<cai_> 아 그래요?
<cai_> 그건 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 그나저나 대우정보통신은 요새 뭐하죠
<Seony> drakekr: http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/우리민족끼리%20테러%20사건
<popeye92> cai_, ToU 에 copyright 부분이 있긴한데, 명기된 부분은 없는걸
<popeye92> 카톡 만든 회사는 2006년부터인가 여러 개 삽질하고 돈까먹다가 카톡이 대박난거지
<cai_> 아..
<popeye92> 사장님이 nhn 창립자가 돈이 대따대따 많았거든
<cai_> 네네 그건 기사 읽어서 봤어요
<popeye92> 한달 이자만 해도 우리의 연봉을 뛰어 넘...T_T
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 역시 돈이 있으면 돈만들긴 쉬운거 같아요
<cai_> 그런의미에서 얼른 회사를 키워 팔아야..
<cai_> 형이 아시는분은 디벨로퍼세요?
<popeye92> 카톡지분을 산 위메 사장도 그 때 nhn 동료들..
<cai_> 킁.. ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐..어쩔수없는거겠죠
<cai_> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 와.. 오덕심 대박이네요..
<popeye92> 디벨로퍼도 있고, 마케터도 있고, 인프라도 있고
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 네
<cai_> popeye92: 역시 형님의 네뜨워크는 ㅋㅋ b
<popeye92> cai_, 마침 나랑 아는 네뜨워크 일뿐 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 아직 자세히 안봤지만..
<cai_> 그 황소프로젝트인지 먼지 하면서
<cai_> 인프라가 확 바꼈거든요
<cai_> 원래 걍 닥치구 json over http(s) 이다가
<cai_> 이제 자체적인 LOCO 프로토콜이라는걸 만들어가지고
<cai_> 자체적인 패킷구조도 있고 그런데.. encryption을
<popeye92> http 였다가 https 로 바꾼거도 열라 사연이 길지..거기에 홍사장 회사 얘기도 있고
<cai_> RSA로 쉐어키 암호화하는거 같은데 exponent가 3 ..
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 아 그런가요
<cai_> 그래도 바로 http포기 못하던데요
<cai_> 작년이맘때쯤 분석했을때.. 3g 연결이면 http로.. wifi연결이면 https로..
<cai_> 문제가.. http리퀘 헤더 자체에 평생세션키가 박혀있어서
<cai_> ...스니핑 당하면 끝
<popeye92> 그러네
<cai_> 카톡 메세지 훔쳐보기, 그사람인척 하기..등등 -_-모든게 가능해지는 시나리오..
<cai_> 근데 보니까 로긴형식으로 바꿔가려고 하는거 같던데요... 이제 코드베이스가 꽤 방대해져서.. 한눈에 알기가 쉽지 않아요..흐
<popeye92> 이미 많이 분석되어 있나봐. 스팸도 요즘 보이고, (성인)광고친구 신청도 있고
<cai_> 오 요즘도 있어요?
<popeye92> 지금 카톡인 m-voip 땜에 정신없어서 잘 대응해 줄지 모르겠다.
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 오늘 아침에도 (성인)광고친구 신청 하나 블럭 했지
<cai_> 그부분이 제 최대 관심사이자.. 깔게 많아보이는 구석이에요
<cai_> 흐음..backward compatability때문에 가능한건가.. 생각만큼 리버싱이 쉽지 않았을텐데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> 역시 어두운쪽으로 갈수록 굇수들이 많아요
<popeye92> ㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 황금귀 괴수 짱이네요
<drakekr> 금도금 사타케이블 27만원이라니
<popeye92> drakekr, 금도금 케이블은 비싸더라구요. hdmi 금도금 케이블 사려다 후덜덜~~
<drakekr> ........ 그걸 왜사요..?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 금도금 사타케이블 아직도 파나요?
<DarkCircle> 디지털 시대에 잡음이 무슨 관계가 =3
<DarkCircle> 흐드미도 마찬가지고 금도금 가지고 팔아먹는넘들 다 사기꾼.
<popeye92> 그러게요. 왜 사려했는지 기억이 안 날 정도로 제가 미쳤었나봐요
<DarkCircle> 0 하고 1밖에 없는데 하이임피던스도 처리를 해야 하나 크크
<drakekr> http://muhul.egloos.com/4329689
<DarkCircle> 공제단가 160만원 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 약장수의 최고봉인듯 .
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> hi
<JSTae76> 안녕하세욯ㅎ
<cai_> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-22
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/say-hello-to-unitys-newest-feature-previews
<yemharc> 정말 현재의 IT 트렌드는 애플이군요
<yemharc> 많이, 그리고 자주 보던 기능입니다
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 재작년엔가 퀵실버랑 너무 똑같이 따라한 런처가 나와서, 그거 보고도 좀 심하다고 생각했었는데...
<Seony> 이젠 삼성도 캐노니컬도 아예 대놓고 베끼는군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐, 장점을 흡수하는건 좋다고 생각해요.
<yemharc> 근데 베끼는건 문제죠.....
<yemharc> 사용법까지야 간단히 하자면 결국 원터치, 원클릭 정도로 통일되겠지만........
<yemharc> .
<Seony> 저는, 다 좋은데 너무 똑같이 베끼니까 좀 그래요. 우분투 혹은 리눅스만의 특징이 있었으면 좋겠는데..
<yemharc> 근데 그 자기만의 특징을 만든다는게 쉬운 일이 아니니까요
<yemharc> 맥OS는 디자인에서 기능으로 그 특징이 옮겨온 상태가 되었고, 윈도우는 아직까지 시작버튼이 버티고 있는데
<yemharc> 우분투를 포함한 리눅스 데스크탑 배포판은 "다양하다"를 제외하면 딱히 이거다 하고 기억에 남는게 없는게 사실이고요
<Seony> 전 뭐, 윈도우가 시작버튼으로 버틴다기보단, 시작버튼은 윈도우의 상징이라고 생각하거든요. Dock은 맥의 상징이듯, 우분투의 상징이 있어야한다는거죠
<yemharc> 네 그 상징이 딱히 안보인단 말이죠
<yemharc> 유니티 대쉬보드는 스팟라잇이고, 이번 프리뷰는 말할것도 없고
<yemharc> 그놈 버전2로 내려가면 사실상 시작버튼이고.......
<yemharc> 되려 제 기억에 남는것들은 fluxbox, WindowMaker, Gnome3군요
<markers> 리눅스의 상징은 배쉬 -_-?;;
<yemharc> 그럼 이미 데탑 운영체제가 아니게 돼요
<yemharc> 거기서 멈추면 결국 컴퓨터로 끝나버리거든요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 = 배워야 쓸 수 있는 전자기기
<markers> 아아아아 이제 앱의 고난이도 문제를 직면하게 됏네요 ㅠ 어떻게 제가 만든 앱을 다른 앱에게 데이터를 보낼것인가?!
<yemharc> markers: 컨텐츠 프로바이더
<yemharc> http://androidhuman.tistory.com/279
<markers> 오호 ~_~;;; 어려운 개념이네요
<markers> http://www.androidpub.com/445351 이건 단순히 앱 실행인가요 -_-;
<markers> 흠..
<yemharc> 원리는 간단한데, 앱의 DB를 공유한다는겁니다
<markers> 제 앱에서 특정 파일을 다운 받는데 그 다운 받은 파일은 실행 시킬려면 다른앱에서 실행되는 녀석이라 이러면 컨텐츠 프로바이더가 필요한거죠?
<yemharc> 안드로이드의 경우 기본적으로 앱간 데이터 공유, 파일시스템 내의 (권한이 허용되는) 폴더/파일에 대한 엑세스 제한이 없어요
<yemharc> 제대로 꼼수 부리자면 특정 폴더를 퍼미션 프리로 하나 생성하게 하고 그 폴더를 이용할 수도 있죠
<yemharc> 물론 그렇게 할경우 보안에는 심대한 타격이 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 음..파일 자체는 이미지 파일이라 그렇게 해도 상관은 없을거 같기는 한데 머 일단 배우는 입장에서 ~_~ 파일 받는 대로 제 앱에서 그 파일을 실행 시키고 싶은거니깐..
<yemharc> Seony: http://maclegion.com
<Seony> yemharc: MacFamilyTree는 이미 있고, 맥저널은 데본 있으니까 필요없는데... 다른건 처음 보는 거니까 천천히 살펴봐야겠네요. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 패밀리 트리는 인맥관리 프로그램인가요?
<Seony> 족보 만드는 프로그램이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 정말 별게 다 있네요
<drakekr> 음
<drakekr> 그렇군
<drakekr> 순은케이블은 좋은거로군
<drakekr> 하지만 utp에 비해 노이즈가 많이 타는 이유는 뭘까..
<razGon_web> 리하요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 후... 공부할건 많은데. 하기가 싫은 불편한 진실...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 워드프레스 제대로 파기 오늘옵니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 노트북때문에 24시간 풀고민하고 있는 학생입니다쿠쿠ㅠ
<razGon_web> 사시려구요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 10월 중순경에 구매예정인데
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 고민고민하지마~~!{이효리}!
<JSTae76> 맥북이 다들 진짜 갑이라고 하시길래ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 맥북에어를 봤는데 SSD 가격때문에 Fail
<razGon_web> 맥사지 사지 마세요.
<JSTae76> 맥북프로를 봤는데 전반적으로 진짜 괜춘한데 다들 13"에 풀옵은 가성비가ㅜㅜ라길래
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 왜요?
<razGon_web> 가성비가 아웃이면 저는 안삽니다.
<razGon_web> 맥은 가성비 생각이 전혀 없죠.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 모바일기기는 개인의 목적과 상황에 맞는게 가장 좋지요.
<razGon_web> 참고로 저의 와이프와 장모님, 제가 사용할만한 노트북은 각기 다 다르겠죠.
<razGon_web> 사양도 달라지겠구요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 맥은 왜 가성비 생각이 필요없나요?
<razGon_web> 학생인 JSTae76 님의 상황도 다르다고 봅니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 흐음..대학초반까지 검토중인 놋북이라서 ... 근데 데스크탑 대용의 의미도 있어야하는 랩탑입니다ㅠ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 고등학생이세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 중학교 3학년입니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> 대학초반까지라면 몇년버텨야 하나요?
<JSTae76> 4~6년 정도 되겠군요..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.주요 업무는요?
<razGon_web> 맥들고 갔다가 삥뜯기기나 도난위 위험이 있습죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 Windows 프로그래밍 (상황에 따른데, 헤비한 작업을 할 경우가 간혹 있어요) / Linux 프로그래밍 (그냥 단순한거요..) / 안드로이드 개발 (롬과 커널) / 서버작업입니다
<JSTae76> 삥뜯기거나 그런 것 걱정안합니다ㅎㅎ 도난과
<razGon_web> 이동성이 거의 없다는 거군요.
<razGon_web> 집에서 하는건가요?
<JSTae76> 맥북으로 인하여 발생하는 범죄는 생각치도 않습니다.. 솔직히 어른들이 하시는 범죄는 으음.. 아무나 못 한다고 저와 아빠와 생각합니다
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 그렇습니다만..서버 작업할때는 간혹 이동합니다 (거의 없으면 두달에 한번두번꼴, 있으면 한달에 한번꼴 +aㅋㅋ)
<Seony> 아.. 자바스크립트를 PHP랑 섞어서 코딩하니까 무쟈게 해깔리네요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 으아.. 웹프로그래밍의 최악 중 최악상황이다!
<razGon_web> 그렇다면 데스크탑사시고 나중에 중국산 IPS패드 사셔서 키보드 붙여서 사용하세요.
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..이놈의SSL은 왜 갑자기안되는거지;
<razGon_web> Seony: 헉...
<Seony> JSTae76: ㅎㅎ PHP에 echo 써서 자바스크립트 출력... \" 주금이죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 데스크탑은 마음 없습니다~
<JSTae76> Seony, 으아으아으아으아으아.. 으앙쥬금ㅋ
<Seony> 아.. 역시 제가 머리가 좋은 건 아닌가보네요. 암튼 무쟈게 해깔립니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 서버 작업할때 유독 징크스같은게 있더군요ㄷ;;
<razGon_web> yemharc: 책샀습니다. 근데.. 힘드네요.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 데스크탑을 사용안하는 특별한 이유는요?
<JSTae76> 대표적으로 서버 운영체제가 기찬거나해서 그러면 그냥 데스크탑 버전 올리고 서버 셋팅하면 Apache가 안되거나 (특히 FTP)
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 불편한데다가 내년부터는 이동을 조금씩 하게 될 것 같아요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 그리고 데스크탑은 사실상 이동성은 떨어지는데 그래도 이동은 해야하긴하거든요
<JSTae76> 서버 운영체제를 설치하면 부팅이 안되는 징크스가 있어요
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ다른분들은 컴퓨터와 관련하여 징크스 없으신가요?
<razGon_web> 솔직히 그정도 되면 이동성을 별루 생각 안한다면 15인치 큰 노트북을 권하나...
<razGon_web> 서버 운영같은 건 SSH등을 사용하면 그리 큰사양 필요없으므로 간단한 패드에 키보드 붙여서 사용하심이 좋을듯 합니다
<razGon_web> 단순히 멋이라면 그건 아니라 생각.
<JSTae76> 개발은 어떻게 해야할까요?
<razGon_web> 이동시에 노트북이 크면 그것도 문제입니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 그쪽 전공이 아니라서요.
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..MAX JOB 변수가 또 안 먹네
<razGon_web> ^^:
<JSTae76> 일단은 조만간에 딜라샵 (삼성밖에 없다는게 문젠데..)이랑 에이샵이랑 하이마트(보고요ㅋㅋ)을 들러서 좀 보고 현명하게 판단하여 구매해야겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 vnc를 이용한 클라우드형태의 시스템 구축을 권하고 싶습니다. 서버와 단말기.
<JSTae76> 그런가요..
<razGon_web> 그냥 노트북이면 그리고 5-6년간 사용이면 울트라북9시리즈를 권합니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 노트북 부서지면 바로 아웃.
<razGon_web> 다시사야죠.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 삼성 센스 9 시리즈요?
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<JSTae76> 맥북쪽이 액정이 잘 나간다더라구요..
<razGon_web> 어느정도 성능에 중점을 맞추셨으니.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 레티나.
<JSTae76> 레티나는 해상도 같은 문제 때문에 다들 버벅거리고 이래저래 문제점과 장점을 보유한 음.뭐 그렇다고그러시던데요 (말이 먼가 이상한데??)
<razGon_web> 그렇긴 하죠.
<JSTae76> 삼성 센스 5 시리즈도 괜찮아보이던데요..흠; 울트라북과 비슷하면서도 스펙도 나쁘지않은..
<razGon_web> 저는 이런거 생각하고 있습니다. 한번 생각해보세요.
<razGon_web> http://storymate.net/~wbstory/tc/wbstory/200
<razGon_web> 지금 현재 의원급병원은 각기 컴을 따로 씁니다. 컴퓨터는 3대정도
<razGon_web> 쓰게되는데요.
<razGon_web> 서버와 단말기 형태의 구성이 어떨까 생각되서요.
<razGon_web> diskless시스템으로 서버에 부과
<JSTae76> 흠..일단은 고려해보겠습니다;
<JSTae76> 'http://www.samsung.com/sec/consumer/it/ntpc-mininotebook/series9/NT900X4C-A78-spec' << 차후 4~6년간 괜찮은 모델일까요?
<JSTae76> 아맞다.. 일단 우분투와의 호환성부터 알아봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 우어;;
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ.얼마전에 리눅스를 지원하는 노트북에 대해서 알 수 있는 곳 링크를 받았는데..ㅏㅏ 어디갔지 혹시 아시고있는분계신가요?
<JSTae76> yemharc,무슨일있으세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 저 시리즈9 가격이 얼마에요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 2,140,100이네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저같으면 그냥 레티나북 선택하겠습니다.......
<yemharc> 그리고 링크는 http://www.linux-laptop.net 요기랑
<yemharc> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/hiner/whats-the-best-laptop-for-running-ubuntu-linux/3793 요기에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 감사합니다ㅎㅎ (레니타 좀 비싸던데요..)
<yemharc> 거진 80만원 차이긴 한데, 가격대비로 생각하면 레티나북쪽이 가성비가 더 좋네요
<yemharc> 디스플레이야 큰 모니터에 연결하지 않는 이상은 잘 못느끼니 그렇다 치고
<yemharc> 안에 들어가 있는 SSD성능차이도 그렇고, 그래픽카드 유무도 그렇고
<yemharc> 단순작업에도 GPU가 있고 없고는 차이가 커요
<yemharc> 흔히들 개발자는 그래픽카드가 뭔 필요냐 하는데, 순수 터미널에서 개발하실거 아니라면 그것도 작업효율 비중이 상당히 큽니다.
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅏㅏㅜ그렇군요;
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 삼성노트북 싫어하는게, 자기들은 고급품이라고 선전하는데 전혀 고급품이 아니에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그건 맞아요
<yemharc> 당장 SSD 읽기쓰기만 봐도 시리즈9에 달린거 레티나북 SSD 성능의 절반이 안됩니다
<JSTae76> 흠; 맥북프로로 밀어붙어야하는건가 (13")
<JSTae76> 2.9Ghz Dual-Core (3.6GHz Turbo Boost), 8GB DDR3 SDRAM 2+4GB, 1TB ATA (5400rpm), SuperDrive, AppleCare, iWorks; 2,446,300
<JSTae76> 근데 맥북계열은 액정 파손이 아주 잘 일어난다더군요.. 일반 노트북도 액정과 키보드쪽 사이에 물건 같은거 실수로 너두고 닫으면 액정 나가나요ㄷ?
<yemharc> 그건 어느거나 마찬가지 아닌가요;;
<Seony> 글로시라서 앞에 유리 덮여있잖아요.
<Seony> 좀 덜하죠
<yemharc> 되려 맥북쪽은 유리만 깨지고 말지 액정이 "찢어지는" 사태는 덜해요
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple MacBook Pro 전모델 다 그런가요? (전 2012년식 13인치를 구매 예정에 있습니다)
<Seony> 근데 늘상 강조하는 거지만, 맥 사서 리눅스 쓸거면 그냥 일반 놋북으로...
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠.......
<Seony> 애플에서 나오는 모든 디스플레이는 기본 옵션이 유리...
<yemharc> 에어 11은 예외입니다 :)
<JSTae76> Seony, 아그렇군요.. 아예 놋북이 첨이라서요ㅠ
<yemharc> 그게 단순히 "맥OS쓸거 아니면 디자인값으로 된...행동 하지마라" 이런걸 떠나서
<Seony> 전, 모든 제품은 각자의 목적에 맞게 써야한다고 생각해서요...
<JSTae76> Mac OS X + BOOTCAMP : Windows + 파렐, 우분투를 생각중에 있긴한데..
<JSTae76> 다들 Mac OS X가 좋다곤하는데.. 첨이라서 많이 갈등되네요;; 한두번 써봤으면 알텐데.
<Seony> 윈도우도 꼭 native가 필요한 게 아니면 그냥 vm으로 가는게 훨씬 나아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 디바이스 연결 잘되나요?
<Seony> 그래야 맥OSX에 익숙해질 수 있기도 하고...
<JSTae76> Seony, 아무래도 오딘 같은 녀석을 써야하는데..
<Seony> 디바이스라면?
<JSTae76> 근데 Windows는 솔직히 ActiveX 같은거라 가끔 Windows용 프로그램 개발아니면 쓸 일이 없는것같아요.
<JSTae76> 지금 데스크탑에도 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS + Windows7 있는데 Windows7 필요없어서 지우자니 불안하고.ㅎ.ㅡㅁ
<yemharc> 음...... 디바이스에 오딘을 말하시는거 보니 스마트폰 말씀하시는듯 한데
<yemharc> 기본적으로 리눅스랑 맥OS는 디바이스에 대한 드라이버가 필요없습니다.
<yemharc> 특히 USB로 들어오는 녀석들은요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 으음.. 그 말씀은 맥 VM에서도 USB 연결이 별 문제없이 잘 된다는건가요..? 그게 우분투에서 VBox돌리면 일반 대용량 저장소는 잘 되는데 오딘같은건 잘 안되더라구요
<yemharc> 오딘이 굳이 왜 필요한지는 모르겠습니다마는..... 여튼 잘 돌아갑니다.
<yemharc> 적어도 제가 사용중인 페러렐즈는 그런거 없이 착착 연결해 주네요
<Seony> 근데 오딘이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 음....... 겔럭시 시리즈 커펌용 툴?
<yemharc> 정도로 보시면 될거같은데요
<JSTae76> Seony, 삼성 갤럭시 제품군에 펌웨어를 플래싱해주는 유틸리티 입니다 (Nexus S / Galaxy Nexus 지원)
<Seony> 아... 저한테는 필요없는 거군요... 그래서 저게 뭔가 싶었어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 겔럭시 S2 커펌작업 한번 해봤는데 4시간 걸렸습니다....... 운이 없는건지 원 무슨놈의 프로그램이 혼자 그렇게 죽어나가나요
<JSTae76> 한마디로 펌웨어 업데이트 유틸리티인데 안드로이드 부팅이 되지 않는 긴급 상황에서 사용합니다 (별도의 모드입니다)
<JSTae76> yemharc, 으잌..
<yemharc> 그래서 그 뒤로는 그냥 헤임달 아니면 adb로 강제 플래싱 해버리고 말아요
<yemharc> 도저히 못써먹겠더군요
<JSTae76> 한가지 묻고 싶은게 있습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 뭣보다 안드로이드 기기들은 표준 USB 입출력 규격을 따라가기 떄문에 만든놈들이 장난질 해놓지 않는 이상 리눅스에서 모든게 다 됩니다
<JSTae76> Mac OS X는 뭐가 그렇게 좋나요?
<yemharc> 맥OS 자체는 기술적인 완성도나 뭐 이런걸로 따지면 그렇게 특출나지 않아요
<yemharc> 현존 OS들이랑 비슷비슷하죠
<yemharc> 근데 거기서 사용성으로 눈을 돌리면 압도적입니다
<yemharc> 이건 정말 "써보는" 수 밖에 없어요
<JSTae76> 다들 맥에서 우분투 쓰다가도 맥 OS가 좋아서 돌아간다는데.. 지인 한분은 맥OSX는 본인이 보신 OS 중 최강이라더군요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그러니깐요ㅠ 에이샵가서 좀 만지작 거려야하낭..
<yemharc> 말로 암만 설명해도 설명이 안돼요
<yemharc> 그걸로도 안돼요
<yemharc> OS자체가 좋은게 아니라, OS와 착 달라붙어 돌아가는 환경 자체가 대단한거라서요
<yemharc> 적어도 한달은 써봐야해요
<yemharc> 다만, 전 극구 말리고 싶습니다.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 무엇을요?
<yemharc> 제가 이번달까지 해서 11달동안 "하드웨어 구매"에 들어간 돈만 큰거 1장입니다
<yemharc> ............
<yemharc> 누가 시킨것도 아닌데 점점 지르게 돼요
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 'http://www.samsung.com/sec/consumer/it/ntpc-mininotebook/series7/NT700Z5C-S78-spec' 괜찮은듯해요
<JSTae76> 그나저나 빌드봇 설계를 잘 못 해서 서버가 가라앉아서 ㅠㅠ 점심도 못 먹고 절에 공부하러와서 서버 작업하고 있네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 자바스크립트랑 PHP에 파이썬 섞어서 만든 페이지 http://columbus/mls/slideshow.php ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 별거 아닌데 섞어쓰니까 따옴표 때문에 좀 힘드네요
<JSTae76> 웹 페이지를 표시할수없습니다
<Seony> 웹으로 서비스할 건 아니고, TV로 서비스할 거라서 디자인이 심플하네요.
<Seony> 아 잠시만요. 주소가 틀렸네
<JSTae76> 으잌
<Seony> http://66.192.223.83/mls/slideshow.php
<Seony> 테스트 한다고 인터벌을 3초 줬는데... 실제 서비스시는 몇초를 줄까 고민 중입니다.
<Seony> 아 지금 5초구나..
<yemharc> TV에서면 7초정도는 있어야 하지 않나요
<yemharc> 출력할 TV 사이즈는요?
<Seony> 1024x768 고정시켜놨어요
<yemharc> 음..... 페이지 로딩에 문제는 없나요?
<yemharc> 로딩 다 안되도 카운트 세서 넘겨버리는데
<yemharc> (그러니까 현지 인터넷 속도요)
<Seony> 인터넷 속도 때문에 문제가 생기는 건데요, 어차피 그건 웹으로 접속해서 보여주는 게 아니라 ftp로 사진을 다 가져와서 보여주는 거라 괜찮을 거에요
<Seony> 일단 파이썬에서 ftp 모듈 불러와서 변경된 것만 다운로드 하고, 파이썬에서 PHP 파일을 만들어내면 그걸 웹브라우저에서 로딩하고 TV로 뿌려주는 형태인거죠
<Seony> 새로운 방식의 홍보방법이라, 사장님이 무쟈~게 기대가 크시거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이가 부동산 시장 규모가 엄청나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가격이 보이니까 아시겠지만.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 서니님의 애플기기 구매력의 원천(?)을 조금 엿본 느낌이긴 합니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그게 다 제돈은 아니라서...
<Seony> 한국도 아마 비슷하긴 할텐데, 여기도 중개인 수수료가 5%거든요.
<Seony> 그럼 파는 쪽에서 수수료 먹고, 사는 쪽에서 수수료 먹고... 집 하나만 팔아도 중개인들이 돈을 많아 벌죠...
<yemharc> 원래 중개업자가 그렇죠 뭐
<Seony> 지금 한국은 잘 모르겠지만, 미국은 부동산 매물정보가 미 전국을 통들어서 하나의 서버에서 관리가 되요.
<yemharc> 오오
<Seony> 그렇기 때문에, 미 전국에서 매물정보 관리가 되다보니까 자료조회가 편하죠.
<yemharc> 한국은 부동산 투기업자와 결탁한 공무원 사이에서 관리됩니다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Facebook 하시는 분 계시나요?
<Seony> 안하는 사람도 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 근처에 Facebook하는 사람이 없어서 말입니다ㅠ
<Seony> 페북 우분투 모임 가면 많잖아요
<JSTae76> 오그래요?
<Seony> 여기 계시는 분들 거의 다 있습니다. 저도 그렇고...
<JSTae76> 왜 전 몰랐을까요ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 퇴사서류 준비해야겠네......
<Seony> 잉? 때려치시게요?
<yemharc> 뭐 여러가지로요.......
<yemharc> 이직합니다
<Seony> 이직이라면, 가실 데는 정해진 거군요.
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 어떤 일 하는 곳으로 가세요?
<yemharc> 뭐 간단히 말하면 명환님 회사로 갑니다
<Seony> 아... 아는 분 회사면 좀 걱정스럽지 않아요?
<yemharc> 아.....그러니까, 뻔뻔강사님 회사요
<yemharc> 그런것도 없지는 않죠
<yemharc> 근데 일단 스타트업 레벨의 회사니까 감안하고 가는거죠
<Seony> 뭐 예를 들자면, 월급이 제대로 나올까부터 시작해서 아는 사람이니까 일찍 퇴근하기도 그렇고 늦게 퇴근할려니 좀 짜증나고 이런.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하. 그런건 없어요 :)
<yemharc> 그런 분위기였으면 안갔죠
<yemharc> 인간관계만 나빠질게 뻔하잖아요
<JSTae76> 다행이시군요ㅎ :-)
<yemharc> 사실 다른거 이전에 좀 많이 지치기도 했고.......
<yemharc> 회사도 망해가고 ...........
<yemharc> 작년에 그렇게 삽질하면서 임원들끼리 권력싸움 하더니 결국 터져나오네요
<yemharc> 월급 지급이 밀렸으면 더 볼것도 없죠
<Seony> 아... 그런 이유가 있었꾼요.
<Seony> 그런 경우라면, 빨리 행동해야한다는 게 제 의견입니다
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> 저도 그렇게 생각합니다
<yemharc> 괜히 한달만 두달만 이러다 보면 결국 못받는 금액만 커질 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 뭐 덕분에 완전히 배신자 취급 받고 있긴 합니다만
<JSTae76> 그렇다고 쩔수있나요..
<JSTae76> 그렇다고 어쩔수있나요..
<yemharc> 무보수로 6개월간 풀타임 야근했으면 된거 아닌가 합니다
<Seony> 무보수 6개월이면 좀 심한데요.
<yemharc> 당장 이번만 해도 자기들 게임출시 급하다고 상 치르고 다음날 바로 출근한 판인데..........
<Seony> 3개월쯤 됐을 때 이미 퇴사를 하셨어야했엇는데..
<yemharc> 그당시에 아버지가 아프셔서 좀 정신이 없었거든요
<Seony> 아... 맞다 기억나네요.
<Seony> 일단 6개월이나 됐으면, 노동부 쪽에다 밀린 월급 받을 수 있는 절차를 알아보세요.
<yemharc> 야근 끝내고 병원가서 자고 출근하고.......뭐 이런 사이클로 한 4달정도 하니 이제 몸이 너무 힘들어요
<Seony> 한국은 노동부 파워가 장난 아니기 때문에, 가능성이 많아요.
<yemharc> 아 아뇨 월급 자체는 이제 밀리기 시작했어요
<JSTae76> 궁금한게있습니다만.. 군대에서 제대할때 조금을 슬프지않나요? (아직 학생이라 으음..군대를 안가봐섴ㅋㅋ잘모르지만 어쨋든 욕 먹을 소리였다면 죄송해요~)
<yemharc> 좀 씁쓸하긴 합니다. 내가 여기서 이짓을 왜 했나 싶어서요
<Seony> 제대할 때 슬프기보다는... 2년이나 있었던 곳을 떠난다는 아쉬움 정도?
<Seony> 그러면서 동시에 "아~ 이제 가는구나" ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 좀 복잡해요
<yemharc> 근데 결론은 하납니다.
<yemharc> "나가면 뭐 해서 먹고 사나"
<JSTae76> ...맞는말씀이시네욬ㅋㅋㅜ
<JSTae76> 군대는 단체생활이다보니깐 도난사고 같은거는 별로 안 일어나겠네요?
<yemharc> 잘 나요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 생각보다 잘 나는군요.. 뭐가 잘 없어지나요?
<yemharc> 하는 사람은 다 합니다
<yemharc> 일단 속옷이랑 양말 (.......)
<Seony> 계급이 깡패라서, 분명 누가 가져갔는지 심증은 확실한데 선임이라서 말도 못꺼내는 경우가 많죠.
<yemharc> 돈은 되려 하위권이에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇군요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 군대에서 돈 쓰는건 PX밖에 없지않나요?
<yemharc> 개인물품은 어지간하면 가져가지 마세요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 심지어는 병장 달아도 어쩔 수 없기 때문에, 아예 중요한 건 갖고가지 마세요
<yemharc> 그래서 돈은 되려 하위권이에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 시계같은건 괜찮겠죠?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아아
<Seony> 카시오 만원짜리 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좋은거 차고가봐야 어차피 훈련소에서 망가져요
<JSTae76> 아아
<JSTae76> 안그래도 그 훈련소이야기 들었슴다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 어디에서 들었더라
<JSTae76> 그 분도 똑같은 말씀하셨는데
<JSTae76> 어차피 가면 훈련소에서 X떡 된다고..
<yemharc> 그 왜 입영할떄 앞에서 상인들이 뭐뭐 필요하다 하면서 파는데
<yemharc> 아무것도 필요없어요
<yemharc> 지갑도 필요없어요. 신분증하고 차비, 입영 전에 밥먹을 식비 약간 정도면 땡입니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 오옹..그렇군요
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅏ..군대들어갈때 엄청 슬플것같아요
<Seony> 쫌 슬프긴 한데, 입대하고나면 제~~~~~~일 부러운게 고등학교 졸업하자마자 바로 온 애들...
<JSTae76> ...
<JSTae76> 익스가 짜증나서 Chrome 설치하려니 홈페이지에서 먹통, Firefox 다운로드 자체 불가, Opera 홈페이지가 안 열림..
<yemharc> 제가 크 케이스죠. 들어가니 19살
<Seony> 오오... 그럼 21살에 제대
<Seony> 저는 24살에 제대했거든요. 제대하니 20대 중반.
<yemharc> 제가.......병장떄 부대에서 성년식 하고 나왔어요 orz
<Seony> 오... 시간 많이 버셨네요...
<yemharc> 제가 군대갈떄 친구들이 미쳤다고 했었어요
<yemharc> 그야 뭐.......저도 지금 생각해보면, 고등학교 졸업식날 지원했으니...........
<Seony> 근데, 그 당시에는 무슨 생각으로 바로 지원햇어요?
<Seony> 그러기 쉽지않은데..
<yemharc> 그게 저도 참 의문인데, 언제부턴가 그냥 항상 생각하던게 "일단 군대부터 끝내고 보자" 였거든요
<yemharc> 덕분에 제게 희생된 동반입대 "당한" 친구에게 묵념
<yemharc> ..........
<yemharc> 원래 혼자 가려고 했는데 지원자가 많아서 동반입대가 더 빨리 되더라구요
<Seony> 오... 저도 늦게 입대한 게 무지 후회되더라구요..
<JSTae76_> 드디어 저희 학교가 사태를 파악하기 시작했네요
<yemharc> 그래서 한명 꼬셨죠 (.....)
<JSTae76_> 동반입대 전방에 잘 떨어진다던데..진짠가요?
<yemharc> 그냥 운이에요
<yemharc> 음...... 간단히 말하면
<yemharc> 보충대가 몇개 있는데 (입영소)
<JSTae76_> 저희학교는 학교 내부 서버의 보안에 대해서 신경도 안 쓰더니 드디어 신경쓰는군요 후후
<yemharc> 306은 전방으로 가고
<yemharc> 102는 더 전방으로 갑니다
<yemharc> 그리고 서울/경기는 둘 중 한곳으로 보냅니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ.............
<JSTae76_> ...
<JSTae76_> 여러분의 회사 보안 상태는 어떤가요?
<yemharc> 오픈~
<yemharc> 핫핫핫
<JSTae76_> 잌
<JSTae76_> 저희학교도 오픈이여서 ...
<yemharc> 일개 사원인 제가 회사서버 전체의 루트를 알고 있습니다
<JSTae76_> 으잌
<JSTae76_> 저번에 전산 담당 선생님과 친해진후로 전산실을 한 번 보게된 적이 있었는데
<yemharc> 나름 회사 기밀이 아닐까 하는 엑셀로 정리된 장부 파일을 열어볼 수 있습니다
<JSTae76_> 와우.. 솔직히 멋져요
<JSTae76_> yemharc, 오오그렇군요
<yemharc> 전산실 별거 있나요. 학교 피시방 카운터지 -_-
<JSTae76_> 그러다가 선생님이 신기한거보여주신다면서 서버 컴퓨터를 보고 있으라더군요
<JSTae76_> 갑자기 팟하고 꺼지더니
<JSTae76_> 보니깐 텔넷으로 SHUTDOWN -S -T 0
<JSTae76_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<JSTae76_> 그래서 텔넷이네요
<JSTae76_> 이러니깐 똑똑하네..어쩌고저쩌고
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> 그리고 얼마있지않아서 제가 텔넷 보안의 심각성을 얘기했다가
<yemharc> 뭐 보통 모르니까요
<JSTae76_> 욕만 먹고 친구들앞에서 수치심을 느끼게하셔서
<JSTae76_> ...
<JSTae76_> 근데 그 서버가 웹서버가 아니라 여러분 RP아시죠?
<yemharc> 믕......?
<JSTae76_> 모르시나..
<yemharc> 왜 욕을 먹어요
<JSTae76_> RP; RED POINT - 상벌점
<JSTae76_> yemharc, 자신이 담당자인데 왜 신경쓰냐면서
<yemharc> 그런것도 있나요;;
<JSTae76_> yemharc, 있어요 - 20점 넘으면 징계위원회 회부되는
<yemharc> 요즘 학교는 무섭네요
<JSTae76_> 어쨋든, RP를 관리하던 서버인데 ...
<JSTae76_> yemharc, ㅜ..
<Seony> 텔넷으로 서버 관리하면서 학교에 관리자로 취직할 수도 있는 거군요
<Seony> 나도 한국 돌아가면 중고등학교 서버관리자 할까 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 관리자가 아니라 선생님이군요
<JSTae76_> Seony, 아마도 제가 하고도 남겠네요..라고 해서ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> Seony, 관리자입니다
<JSTae76_> Seony, 그..뭐라해야하지 수업은 없는데 컴퓨터 방과후 담당이신
<Seony> 선생님이니까 관리하시는 거 아니에요?
<JSTae76_> Seony, 일종의 비정규직사원 그런게 아닐까합니다.
<yemharc> 보통 정상적이라면 전산실 관리자가 따로 있죠
<Seony> 교직원이겠군요
<JSTae76_> yemharc, 네맞아요
<Seony> 어쩌면 그 관리자가 21살짜리 막 리눅스에 갓 입문한 사람일수도...
<JSTae76_> 어쨋든 제가 조사한 결과로는 학교 전산비품 구매 / 학교 컴퓨터 문제있는것을 도와주는 담당자입니다.
<yemharc> 음.....그러고 보면 고등학교때 학교 네트워크망을 외주업체(?!) 직원분하고 같이 관리했던 기억이.......
<JSTae76_> Seony, 대략 30대 후반으로 보이는;;ㅋ
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 동네 컴 수리점 사장님이시군요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> 여잡니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> 그래서 친구 넷북을 빌려 서버 비밀번호를 알았냈어요
<yemharc> 여자고 말고 이전에 하는일이 전산 담당자가 아닌데요;;
<JSTae76_> 'X서버0880' 비밀번호
<JSTae76_> XX은 학교이름입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_> 그래서 안에 뒤적거리니 학교전산보안에 관한 파일이 수두룩 'XX부서번호교직원번호'가 선생님들 PC 비밀번호 체제더군요
<JSTae76_> 맘대로해도되긴하는데 대부분의 선생님들이 그렇게 따르나봐요..
<JSTae76_> 어쨋든 그 상태로 RP 점수의 데이터를 백업하고 (혹시몰라섴ㅋㅋ) 데이터파일을 'NULL'값으로 바꾸어놓았는데
<JSTae76_> 친구가 소문을 내서 -_-
<JSTae76_> 엄청혼났었죠;
<Seony> 그럴 때는 그 관리자 분이랑 딜을 하는 거에요.
<JSTae76_> Seony, 으잌.. 어떻게요
<Seony> 텔넷으로 서버관리하는거 소문 안낼테니까 잘 봐달라고 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> 하지만 소문이나서 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> 쌤들한테 돌아가면서 혼났네요;; 작년 한해동안
<Seony> 만약 나한테 불이익 오면, 텔넷으로 서버 관리한다고 언론에 알리겠다 ㅋ
<JSTae76_> Seony, 으잌좋은생각인데요
<Seony> 그러니까 소문나기 전에 미리 햇었어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> 언론에 알리겠다 ㅋ << 왤케 웃기지ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> Seony, 딜은 생각조차도ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 뭐 언론이라는 말이 웃기긴 한데요, 잘 생각해보면 이쪽 종사자 입장에서는 정말 심각한 얘기거든요.
<cai_> 한국에선 그런일로 퇴학 안시키나보네요;
<JSTae76_> Seony, 그런가요?
<JSTae76_> cai_, 중학생이라서 퇴학은 없어요
<cai_> 아하
<JSTae76_> cai_, 솔직히말해서 그에따른 징계를 받고는 있습니다;
<Seony> 안심각한가요? 서버 관리자가 텔넷으로 서버관리한다는 사실이? 일단 노출되면 바로 해킹 들어오고 그럼 100% 뚫릴텐데..
<JSTae76_> .......................................................................................................................(ㄷ..다시는 안해야지)
<JSTae76_> Seony, 초심각상황이죠.. 암호화되지않은상태로 암호 패킷이 전달되는 방식이니
<Seony> 언론에 알리게 되면, 분명 무슨 학교라고 나올테고 그럼 디씨에 서식 중인 숨은 고수들이 털러가겠죠.
<JSTae76_> Seony, 어쨋든 학교 담당자 쌤도 바꾼듯합니다 - 지금은 안잡힙니다
<cai_> ....제발 디씨에 있는사람들을 고수라고 부르지 말아주세요 ㅠ
<JSTae76_> cai_, 으잌 왜그러세요
<Seony> 요즘 디씨 코갤 정보원 수준이 장난 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 네 그냥 할짓없는 잉여들이에요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇긴 한데요, 그래도 요즘 수준 많이 올랐어요.
<JSTae76_> Seony, 근데 코갤 망했지않나요?
<yemharc> 음..... 아니 왜 딜을 해요?
<cai_> 이쪽에선 그런사람들을 스크립트키디 라고 부르죠;
<yemharc> 그사람 내쫓고 방과 후 직장을 다니면 되지
<Seony> 중학생이라 취업이 안될껄요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 어짜피 해봐야 하는거 sql injection에 php file inclusion정도가 다인 애들..
<yemharc> 괜찮아요. 교육활동의 연장이라고 하면 그 어떤 인권유린도 인정되는게 한국이잖아요.
<Seony> 그럼 스크립 키디한테 뚫린 북한 사이트는 정말이지 수준이 한창 떨어진다는 얘기군요...
<cai_> 그렇죠
<cai_> 솔직히 개념있게 프로그래밍하면 sqli 따위를 만들수가없음..
<cai_> php같은 허접한 언어를 안쓰는것도 한가지 방법이구요..
<yemharc> 엉.......
<cai_> 진짜 full of bug
<Seony> 허접하긴 해도, 쉽고 빠르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> SQL 인젝션 말인가요?
<cai_> 아뇨 php자체 버그요
<yemharc> 아하
<cai_> code execution 류부터 dos 류까지
<yemharc> 요즘은 php가 perl의 위치로 이동중인 느낌인데, 문제는 펄의 포지션에 이미 뱀이 똬리를............
<Seony> 암튼 결론은, 언론에 알리겠따는 점이 그냥 웃기기만 하는 수준은 아니라는 거에요...
<Seony> cai님 말씀대로 스크립트 키디부터 시작해서 온갖 사람들 우르르 몰려들겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘 메모해놓고, 담에 비슷한 일 생기면 진짜 deal 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76_> Seony, 넹ㅋㅋ 근데 고등학교가면 조금은 무섭겠어요
<cai_> 문제가 무엇인지 정확히 알려주고, 어떻게 패치해야하는지 알려주고 크레딧을 받으세요
<Seony> JSTae76_: 고등학교 들어가면, 컴퓨터 공부는 거진 포기하고 수능 공부해야죠.
<JSTae76_> Seony, 진짜 그런가요..
<Seony> 당연하죠. 한국은 간판이 중요하잖아요.
<linkubun> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_> Seony, ㅜㅜ암담하네요
<Seony> JSTae76_: 결국, 제대로 된 환경에서 제대로 된 컴퓨터 공부를 하려면 좋은 학교를 가야하고, 좋은 학교를 가려면 고등학교 때는 수능에 매진해야한다는 거죠.
<JSTae76_> Seony, 후..
<linkubun> 저... 접속하자 이런거 문의 드려도 되나 모르겠는데요. 혹시 RVDS 설치 잘 아시는 분 계신가요? ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 프로그래밍도 사실상 수학이랑 물리가 뒷받침되지 않으면 안되는 거 알죠?
<JSTae76_> linkubun, RVDS가 뭔지 몰라서 전 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76_> Seony, 넵
<Seony> 수학적인 사고가 뒷받침되지 않으면, 특히 자료구조론에서 무쟈게 힘들구요, 자료구조론을 잘 모르면 코딩을 "잘" 할 수가 없게되겠죠...
<Seony> 알고리듬도 기본적으로는 수학적인 사고방식이 받쳐줘야 이해하는 것이거든요..
<cai_> ㅎ_ㅎ 이산수학 만세
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아 진짜 자료구조론 너무 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 왜용
<JSTae76_> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 어렵잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배우고나니까 확실히 프로그래밍하는데 도움이 되긴 하는데, 너무 힘들었어요.
<cai_> 아하..
<Seony> 저는 성적이 중요하거든요...
<Seony> 자료구조 개판쳐서 GPA 쭉 떨어지니까 얼마나 열받던지...
<Seony> 제가 그나마 좀 잘하는 언어로 했으면 몰라도, 자바로 수업을 진행하는 바람에...
<Seony> 그나마 다행인건, 알고리듬 수업에서 아무 언어로도 괜찮다고 프로젝트를 내줬는데 그걸 만점+extra cr까지 받아서 잘 넘어갔죠..
<markers> JSTae76_ 대단하시네요 허어 @_@;;;
<markers> 위에서 쭉 읽어봣는데 멀 배우면 그렇게 잘 알게 되는거죠 ㅋ
<JSTae76_> Markers, 으음.. 저건 네트워크 기본 원리랑 리버스정도ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> Markers, 근데 리버스는 필요없어요.. 어차피 널이니깐욬
<yemharc> linkubun: RVDS면 ARM컴파일러 말하시는건가요
<JSTae76_> Seony, 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 Facebook 페이지 어디서 찾나요ㅠㅠ?
<Seony> JSTae76_: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/
<linkubun> yemharc 네. 회사에서 설치중인데 플렛폼에서 지원하지 않는다고 하면서 설치가 안되서요. 분명 우분투에 설치가 되는걸로 알고 있거든요.
<JSTae76_> Seony, 감사합니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 우분투 버전 몇인가요
<Seony> :)
<linkubun> yemharc 10.04 버전 설치 했습니다.
<yemharc> 32bit?
<linkubun> 64bit 설치 했습니다.
<yemharc> 설치는 어떻게 안되나요
<JSTae76_> Seony, 가입신청했습니다 :)
<yemharc> 컴파일 설치중 에러? 패키지(apt-get) 설치 중 에러?
<Seony> 그쪽은 제가 관리자 권한이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다른 분이 가입처리 해드릴 거에요
<linkubun> 설치중 에러가 발생하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 에러메세지는 뭐라고 뜨나요
<Seony> JSTae76_: 아 그러고보니까 거기는 오픈그룹이라 가입승낙이 따로 없을 거에요
<yemharc> setuplinux.bin으로 설치하신거죠?
<JSTae76_> Seony, 아그렇군요ㅎ
<linkubun> yemharc There are no products in this distribution that can be installed from this platform. Please consult the README file for further details 라고 나옵니다.
<linkubun> setuplinux.bin 으로 설치 시작 했습니다.
<Seony> 강남스타일 뮤비 아이튠즈 스토어에서 1등했다더니 진짜 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> Seony, 근데 애플측이 삭제했습니다
<Seony> 그래요? 아직도 있는데요
<JSTae76_> Seony, 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 (Facebook group) 승인제네요; 방금 승인받았습니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> linkubun: http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.faqs/ka3989.html RVDS는 32bit-only네요
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요
<yemharc> 운영체제가 64비트라 지원 안하는겁니다
<JSTae76_> Seony, 그런가요..뭐지; 아 MV는 삭제안했다고했었스니다
<yemharc> Ubuntu Desktop Edition 10.04 LTS (32-bit only)
<yemharc> Seony: 당장 유투브 뷰만 4천만건이 넘었던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 유튜브 전체 순위 3위래요
<linkubun> yemharc 헉.. 그렇군요. 이런.. 고맙습니다. ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> linkubun: 찾아봤는데 64비트로 포팅된건 없는거같네요
<linkubun> yemharc 이것 때문에 계속 진행 못하고 있었는데 이후거 한번 해봐야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 굳이 RVDS 솔루션이 필요한게 아니라면 arm-gcc도 있습니다
<linkubun> yemharc 네.. 그쪽도 한번 알아보겠습니다. 조언 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 넵 잘 해결하시기 바래요 :)
<tejun> 안녕하세요. 카노니칼에서 한국에서 일할 필드엔지니어를 찾고 있습니다. 직접 아는 사람이 없어서 여기저기 물어보는 중인데, 혹시 관심있으신 분 있으실까 싶어서요.
<Seony> 제가 공지한 사항인데요 ㅎㅎ
<tejun> 아 ㅎㅎ 공지하셨군요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 네. 우분투 한국포럼 게시판에 공지해놨습니다. 한 2주쯤 된 거 같네요
<tejun> 어느 보드에 글 써야하나 보다가 irc 있길래요.
<tejun> 저는 몇일전에 카노니칼에 아는 친구가 좀 알아봐달라고 그래서
<tejun> 여기저기 물어보는 중이에요
<tejun> 쉽게 구해지지가 않는가보더라구요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요. 여기 상주하시는 아시아 지역 로코팀 관리자께서 직접 여기다 얘기하셔서, 제가 그걸 보고 공지를 했습니다.
<Seony> 몇몇분이 신청한 걸로 알고있어요
<yemharc> 아무래도 영어가 좀 장벽이 되긴 해요
<tejun> 네, 아무래도 외국계 기업은 언어장벽이 좀
<Seony> 드레이크님 신청하신 거 같던데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 영어는 어떻게든 하겟는데, 실력이 딸려서.. ㅎㅎ
<tejun> 잡 디스크립션이 꽤 두리뭉실해서
<tejun> 정확하게 뭘 찾는지는 잘 모르겠더라구요
<Seony> 실력을 좀 더 키우고나서도 뽑으면 도전해봐야겠네요.
<JSTae76_> Seony, '로코팀
<JSTae76_> Seony, '로코팀'이 뭔가요?
<tejun> 로컬리제이션 코리안 이려나요...
<markers> 엉? 을지훈련? 민방위 훈련? 엥?
<JSTae76_> 을지훈련 오늘인가요?
<Seony> Local Community
<markers> 갑자기 회사내에 방송 뜨네요 2시부터 할 예정이니깐 안내에 따라 대피하라고 -ㄱ
<Seony> 로코에서 '코'는 코리안이 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 보면 재밌는게 있어요
<JSTae76_> Seony, 로컬리제이션은 무슨 뜻인가요?
<Seony> 그렇다고 LoCo Team이라면 꼭 우분투만 칭하는 것도 아니구요..
<tejun> 아 네
<Seony> Localization = 현지화 정도?
<markers> 카노니칼에 드레이크님 신청했는데 연락 안온다고 열폭하지 않았던가요?
<yemharc> 서양권 우분투 커뮤니티들은 다들 캐노니컬이 지원하는 도메인을 쓰는데, 동양권은 잘 안쓰더라구요
<Seony> 로컬라이제이션
<yemharc> 열폭은 아니고 아직 전화 기다리고 있는 상태?
<Seony> yemharc: 그게, 그쪽 도메인 쓰면 좀 귀찮아요. 우리도 그거 썼다가 나온거잖아요...
<yemharc> 아 그래요?
<yemharc> 이용에 따른 요구조건이 좀 있나보네요
<Seony> 네. 제가 알기로는 썼다가 나온 걸로 알고있어요...
<JSTae76_> 도승환님이 누구신지 아시는부부운?, 우분투 한국 커뮤니티에 대해서 잘 몰라서...... 승인을 해주신분인데; 일반 회원이신지.. 관리자분이시진지
<Seony> 일단 우리 포럼 서버부터가 좀 불안불안하잖아요.
<Seony> 주소 바뀌면 신청해서 티켓 끊어야하는데, 절차도 번거롭고..
<yemharc> 음.......일반회원 겸 관리자?
<Seony> 오늘은 저녁을 뭘 먹어야하나...
<tejun> 치맥드세요
<markers> 저도 방금 가입했습니다 :ㅇ 저희 학교 후배분도 우분투 커뮤니티에 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 KFC에서 치킨 할인쿠폰 와서 고민 중이에요
<linkubun> yemharc RVDS요.. 혹시 32bit를 64bit로 강제 설치하는 방법 같은게 있을까요? 퇴직한 분이 쓰신게 있는데 그건 64bit인데 설치가 되어 있어서요..
<Seony> 이제 슬슬 저녁준비나 해야겟네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> linkubun: 그 설치되어 있는 컴퓨터도 우분투인가요?
<linkubun> 네 같은 버전입니다.
<linkubun> 버전 확인시에
<yemharc> 그럼 생각해볼수 있는게..... 레드햇 버전을 받아서 에일리언으로 설치했던가
<yemharc> 아니면 설치시 플래그를 강제로 레드햇 계열로 인식하게 했던가 둘 중 하나인거같은데
<linkubun> uname -mrs 명령으로 확인시 Linux 2.6.32-28 .. 으로 되어 잇고 다른 하나는 2.6.32-38로 되어 있습니다.
<linkubun> 아..
<Seony> cyberduck은, 앱스토어 등록 전에는 그냥 기부 조금만 하면 등록코드 줬엇는데, 앱스토어 등록하고나니까 가격이 $24씩이나 하네요...
<yemharc> 커널 버전은 별로 상관없어요
<linkubun> yemharc 나머지는 다 동일하더라구요..
<yemharc> linkubun: 약간씩 정보가 있긴 한데, 대부분 cmake수정하라는군요
<yemharc> RVDS2.2는 어찌어찌 설치 가능한거 같고
<yemharc> linkubun: http://knight.tistory.com/5 일단 여기 아래쪽에 64bit에서 RVDS 2.2 설치법이 있습니다.
<yemharc> http://www.cmake.org/Bug/print_bug_page.php?bug_id=12614 요건 RVDS 서포트 패치구요
<JSTae76_> PDF 문서 내용을 한글로 같다붙이니 한글이 깨지는데 어떻게 할 수 없나요?
<linkubun> yemharc 오.. 감사합니다. 이걸로 해보겠습니다!!
<yemharc> 한글이면 HWP요?
<yemharc> PDF->메모장->한글 순으로 가보세요
<markers> 인코딩 변환만 잘하면 될듯 싶은데
<JSTae76_> Makers, 메모장도 깨져요ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> PDF 인코딩이 뭔가요
<markers> 메모장에서 인코딩 바꿔보세요 :ㅇ
<markers> pdf는 인코딩 멀로 되어있는지는 저도 정확히는 모르겟고 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 저 가끔씩 어디서 따온거 한글이나 워드에 저장햇는데 인코딩 깨질때는 메모장에 한번 옮겻다가 인코딩 바꿔서 한다능 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 이래서 윈도우가 싫어요 (....)
<yemharc> 인코딩 너무 못다뤄......
<yemharc> 리눅스는 너무 있는 그대로 다뤄줘서 또 문제;;
<JSTae76_> 메모장 인코딩 옵션이 없어요..
<yemharc> 글자는 와장창 깨져있지만 복붙하면 그대로 인식하니;;
<Seony> 있긴 있어요
<markers> 메모장에 저장할때 인코딩 지정할수가 이성요
<Seony> 옵션이 두개 뿐이라 그렇지만..
<JSTae76_> 음ㅋㅋㅋㅋ? 어띴지..
<JSTae76_> 저장할때는 있는데..
<JSTae76_> 리눅스 커널 번역본인데 수정이 필요하다보니ㅠㅠ
<grr> hi
<JSTae76_> 221장
<yemharc> grr: hi
<JSTae76_> 인쇄언제다되나요?
<JSTae76_> 일반적으로
<JSTae76_> 잉크젯
<yemharc> 잉크젯이면.........
<yemharc> 그냥 업체(?)에 맞기시길
<JSTae76_> 얼마걸려요?
<grr> 프린터마다 죄다 속도가 달라서... 저희집에 있는거는 장당 1분이 넘어요 (...)
<JSTae76_> 장당 10초정도
<grr> 10년 넘은 후린터..
<grr> 2210초 걸리겠네요 그럼 ;;
<grr> 잉크비도 만만치 않을거라.. 복사집 가는게 나을거 같아요
<Seony> 가정용 레이저 프린터기 하나 장만... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> 죄다흑백..
<Seony> 4년 전에 구입한 컬러 레이저 아직도 멀쩡합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr: 혹시 RVDS 써요?
<JSTae76_> 4분만에
<JSTae76_> 145MB 전송
<yemharc> 다산은 팔뚝장비는 안 다루나
<JSTae76_> 전송과 인쇄된것과는 차이가나죠?
<grr> yemharc: 안써여... 저희는 앎 없다능
<grr> ppc랑 mips 써요
<JSTae76_> 장당 13.04
<JSTae76_> 생각보다 빠르네요
<JSTae76_> 절 프린터인데
<JSTae76_> (꼭 절이라서 스펙이 낮다는그런표현은아니구요)
<JSTae76_> 좀오래되보이는데괜찮아서요^^
<JSTae76_> 아..저쪽에
<grr> 집에있는거는 프린터 인쇄하면.. 시즈탱크 소리나요 (...)
<JSTae76_> 레이저가있었네요..
<Seony> 오오. 트랜스포머.
<Seony> 말 시키면 대답할지도 몰라요. ㅎㅎ
<grr> Seony: ...............
<markers> 을지훈련 하고 왔습니다 ;ㅁ;
<grr> 밀봉된 잉크가 있어서 쓰는거지... 아니면 내다 버렸죠..
<grr> 야비군?!
<markers> 민방위 훈련 이라면서 회사에서 갑자기 방송 나오길래 ...
<markers> 먼지도 모르고 지하로 피신 -ㄱ
<JSTae76_> Markers, 오늘 진행한 을지훈련은 북한에서 침공했을경우 행동해야하는 요령을 알려주는 훈련으로 알고있습니다
<JSTae76_> 흑백 잉크는 만땅이네요ㅎ
<JSTae76_> 컬러는 80%
<JSTae76_> 흑백부족하면 컬러로 보충해줬던가..
<markers> 잠시 재부팅좀 하고 오겟습니다
<JSTae76_> 잉크가 75%로 떨어졋네요..ㅠ
<JSTae76_> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 아오 빡9쳐
<JSTae76_> drakekr, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_> ...
<drakekr> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_> drakekr, 네안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 무슨일있으세요? 오시자마자ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 두시간동안 이미지를 구웠는데 부팅이 안 돼서요
<yemharc> 나는 굽는다 플래시를, 그리고 안된다 부팅이...
<drakekr> actually
<JSTae76_> 인쇄 27분째, 인쇄 거의 끝났습니다ㅎ
<JSTae76_> 저랑 Facebook 친구하실분없으신가요ㅎ jstae76@gmail.com로 검색하시면 나올껍니다.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_> 인쇄끝ㅎ
<JSTae76_> Markers, 재부팅이 생각보다 오래걸렸네요ㅎ^^
<markers> 아 머 좀 한다고 ㅎ
<JSTae76_> Makers, ㅎㅎ혹시 페이스북하세요/
<JSTae76_> Makers, ㅎㅎ혹시 페이스북하세요
<JSTae76_> Makers, ㅎㅎ혹시 페이스북하세요?
<markers> 네
<JSTae76_> Markers, 친추부탁드려욯 (jstae76@gmail.com)
<markers> ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76_> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 머지를 했으나 빌드 error가 뜬다... 이제 시작이군 (...)
<yemharc> grr: merge == connect(error+bug://merge.my-source.code/HolySHIT)
<grr> ...
<drakekr> return(girlfriend().count);
<grr> 체크인하기전에 diff 뜨니 12000줄 나오던데... 지금 머리가 아파오는중..
<drakekr> grr: 자지과
<yemharc> drakekr: 아, 리턴값 제대로 넘겨주세요
<yemharc> 왜 보이드 포인터 뻈어요. 에러나잖아요...........orz
<markers> 허어 리스트에 스크롤 리스너 달앗는데 왜 리스트 요청을 두번하는거지 =_=;
<DarkCircle> grr / [도움!]
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-v 절묘한 타이밍.
<grr> DarkCircle: Negative
<grr> yemharc: 아.. 팀장님이 저 밑으로 배트남인력 2명 붙여준대요.. 이제 사수 시키려는듯..
<yemharc> zzz
<grr> 깜깜하다...
<DarkCircle> ë°° -> ë²  =3
<DarkCircle> 배트 남은 박쥐남자 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 자자 부사수 두명에게 하늘을 나는 기술을 배우세요
<grr> ... 이제 2년차 접어드는데.....
<DarkCircle> 혹시 베트남 사람하고 일하거든 어디학교 나왔냐고 물어보세요
<DarkCircle> 통신기술대학 나왔다고 그러면 만만하게 보시면 안됨 ㄲㄲ
<grr> 걔들이 하노이 지부에서 작업해놓은거 보면 호구가 맞는거 같음..
<grr> 하노이 대학나오면 뭐해..
<DarkCircle> 출장인력인가요?
<grr> 아예 한국지사에서 몇년 대리고 있을 인력이래요
<DarkCircle> 하노이 대학이라 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 영어는 좀 할텐데
<yemharc> 하노이탑만 죽어라 했는지도 (도망)
<grr> 어짜피 걔들 영어도 우리 콩글리쉬랑 같더만요 뭐..
<grr> Korean Eng Vs 배트콩 Eng
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 어휘력이나 말하는건 걔네들이 더 나음.
<DarkCircle> 좀 약간 뭐랄까 베트남사투리가 섞여서 웃기지만 =3
<DarkCircle> 갸네들이 프랑스 식민지였어서 프랑스 억양이 약간 섞여들어가요
<grr> 내가 영어를 못한다고 날 깔 수 있는거도 아니니 겁낼거 읍음 /_\
<grr> drake 옹 방식의 영어를 해야지..
<DarkCircle> 그래도 영어는 꾸준히 배우시라능
<yemharc> 저쪽이 영어로 까도 상관없지만 업무대화도 안 통하겠지 (.........)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 기술문서만 봐도 영어가 되는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Money가 have no have no ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 문법을 맞추고 이게 중요한건 아니고 그냥 의미전달만 어느정도 되면 -ㅅ-
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ..
<grr> google translator를 항상 모니터 위에..
<DarkCircle> 번역기는 버리시라능.
<DarkCircle> 번역기를 두지말고 차라리 네이버 사전을 틀어놓으세요
<DarkCircle> 베트남어 사전도 있심.
<grr> 걔들도 영어로 말을 못해서 translator로 배트남어 <-> 영어 전환 보여주기도 해요...
<Seony> 콜린스 코빌드 사전 추천합니다.
<Seony> 미국생활 5년차인 제가 봤을 때는 정말 최고의 사전이에요.
<grr> Seony: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 영어로 말을 못하면 허허 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그냥 메모라도 해달라고 하면 될듯.
<DarkCircle> 말로 안되면 write in English! write!
<DarkCircle> (영어로 적어~! 적으라고~!)
<grr> 아니죠. 전 영어를 잘 못해도 되지만, 걔들은 무조건 알아들어야해요. 그러므로 전 그냥 막 영어를 내뱉어도 되는거죠
<markers> 아 배가 고프니깐 머리가 안돌아가네요 -_-; 만사가 귀찮네;
<linkubun> yemharc 감사합니다. 아까 가르쳐 주신 걸로 설정 끝냈습니다.
<markers> 역시 yemharc님은 모르는게 없으셔 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle> 잘 못하면 어떻게 지시사항을 하달해요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 인간 구글 yemharc
<DarkCircle> 지시를 제대로 못하고 일을 제대로 해주길 바라는게 무슨 갑이예요 ㅋ
<yemharc> linkubun: :) 다행이네요
<yemharc> markers: 제가 아니라 구글이 아는거에요
<yemharc> grr: 구글 사서 취급 정도면 영광이로소이다 (-__-)b
<yemharc> 하앍...... 이틀 남았다........
<yemharc> 이제 한동안 잉여롭게 웹서핑을 할 수 있어 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 도움!
<grr> DarkCircle: 지적 감사하네요. 하긴 퀄리티를 요구하려면 정확하게 언급을 먼저 해야하죠...
<DarkCircle> 그쵸. 적어도 음 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> 시키고 빠꾸하면 시키는 입장에서도 기분드럽쟎아요 쿠쿠
<grr> 역으로 생각해보니 제가 다 빡치네요 -_-;;
<yemharc> 엉?!
<Seony> 음... 근데 마운틴 라이언 ftp 서버데몬 없어졌네요.
<yemharc> 아니 닭서클씨야말로 나한테 도움 외치지 마요!!
<yemharc> Seony: sftp로만 동작하는거같아요
<DarkCircle> ftp대신에 ssh 있지 않나요 -ㅠ-/
<Seony> sftp는 ftp가 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ftp는 이제 버릴때가 된듯
<Seony> ssh는 속도가 너무 느려서 ftp가 필요하거든요...
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 설치를.......
<yemharc> 파일질라 서버도 좋고요
<Seony> cpu 점유율도 그렇고... 암튼 ssh는 파일전송은 좀 그렇더라구요..
<DarkCircle> sftp != ftp 지만 sftp ~= ftp
<DarkCircle> 죠
<Seony> http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?topic=5393.0
<Seony> 여기 보시면 프로토콜별 속도측정이...
<DarkCircle> 어떤 회사는 아싸리 그냥 rsync로 하더라구요 크크
<Seony> 수동으로 킬 수 있네요. sudo -s launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ftp.plist
<Seony> tnftpd가 들어있네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 무엇보다 대세 흐름을 타고 있는게
<DarkCircle> vpn인거 같은데
<DarkCircle> vpn 이거 진짜 간지나는듯
<yemharc> 사실 VPN 까이꺼 IPv6만 활성화되면.... (궁시렁궁시렁)
<Seony> 저도 집 서버에 vpn 올려놨는데, 맥 파인더에서 유난히 vpn이 느려서 좀 짜증이 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 카이스트가 한두달전엔가 외부포트 전부 박아버리고 vpn으로 쓰고 있더군요
<DarkCircle> 박 -> 막
<DarkCircle> 아 완전히 전부는 아니고 몇개만 뚫어놨는데 그걸 vpn으로 쓰고 있는..
<Seony> 그만큼 안전하기야 하겠지만, 대신 암호하고풀고하는데 시간이 걸리지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 트레이드 오프죠 아무래도
<Seony> ssh랑 같은 맥락으로 보자면... 일단 전송속도는 좀 차이가 나겠군요.
<Seony> 결국 보안 vs 편의...
<DarkCircle> +1
<yemharc> 아........끝내준다.
<yemharc> 쵸콜릿 탄산음료라는 괴상한 물건인데 나름 나쁘지 않았다. -> 근데 쵸콜릿 음료 주제에 무려 무색투명!! -> 그래서 성분표를 봤더니 큼지막하게 "@주의 쵸콜릿을 사용하지 않았습니다."
<linkubun> 대체 그 초콜릿은 어디서 나온 걸까요 -_-;;
<DarkCircle> 앗 갸르릉 옹 갔다 =3
<DarkCircle> 다시 오시면 외쳐야지 ...
<DarkCircle> [도움!]
<markers> 아아아아아
<markers> 안드로이드 앱 먼가 만들면서 꽤 있어보이니깐 흥분되네요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 갑자기 코딩이 재밋어졋다
<markers> 저녁식사 시간이네요 식사 맛잇게 드세요 전 밥 먹으러 @_@
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 드디어 워드프레스책을 읽기 시작했습니다만...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 야구보느라 게임하느라...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 읽으려고 노력중입니다.ㅎ
<markers> 책 두꺼운가요?
<razGon_Xch> 역시 한화야구는 발암야구입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 430여 페이지 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 약간 개념을 갖추고 좀 다루다가 봐야 이해가 되는 내용들이 많은거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 코드에 대한게 많이 나오는데. 많이 해봐야지만 습득이 될듯해욯.
<markers> 네에 ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 아이들 안자서 재우려고 컴끄고 핸폰으로 왔습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 오늘비오고 덥네요...후...
<razGon_OpQ> Marker, 워드프레스 배울의사는 있으신지? 배워두면 괜찮을듯
<razGon_OpQ> 안드로이드도 프로그래밍하는데 워드프레스야 뭐..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅡㅁㄹ
<lol_ubuntu> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<lol_ubuntu> 안녕하세요
<lol_ubuntu> 저녁시간이라 그런지 아무도 안계시는군요
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇죠.다들집으로
<Seony> 다들 계시긴 할거에요.
<hahaha_> 안녕하세요,
<razGon_Xch>  애들이 안자서 아주 재우느라고 난리였습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 드디어 워드프레스책을 샀네요.ㅎ
<hahaha_> 늦은 시간에도 몇분 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ..
<razGon_Xch> 근데 코드가 많이 나와서 좀잘보고 해봐야 될거 같습니다.
<Seony> 책 볼만해요?
<razGon_Xch> hahaha_, ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 공부하셔야하는 책이군요
<razGon_Xch> 인제 몇페이지 쳤는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니 봤죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 이거 보면 제대로 팔거 같습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, php 파일과 html나오는데 이해하는건 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<Seony> HTML은 한 시간만 투자하시면 "마스터"하실 수 있을 거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 문법은 어찌간다는 건 아는데. 그냥 보면 알거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> php언어가 좀잇다는 건데. 좋은점이 이사람들이 하는 사이트와 연결되게 해놓았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> www.wpdig.com
<razGon_Xch> http://wpdig.com에 보면 어느정도 나와있는거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> digwp.com이군요..ㅎㅎㅎ 역시 영어식 문법.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> digwp.com/u/116
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잠시 LOL하고 오겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<razGon_Xch> 아오.. 공부해야 되는데. 애쉬를 재발견해서리..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<sungyo> exit
<sungyo> 헐,
<sungyo> 순간 터미널인줄 암.
<cai_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<cai_> 국내 윈폰 사용자수가 어느정도나 되는지 아시는분?
<JSTae76> 출근했습니다ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-23
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요ㅎ 오늘도뵙네요
<JSTae76> Seony, Hello
<Seony> 아... cat6 케이블 만들기 귀찮네요.
<Seony> JSTae76: Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, CAT6 케이블이 뭐에요
<JSTae76> Seony, CAT6 케이블이 뭐에요?
<Seony> 기가비트급 랜케이블
<markers> 인턴생활도 이젠 2일 남앗네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> cat5는 100메가급 랜케이블
<Seony> 정식명칭은 Category 5 혹은 Category 6라고 합니다. 그걸 줄여서 Cat
<Seony> 원래 여기서 이런건 인터넷 회사나 전화회사에서 케이블 까는 애들이나 하는 일인데...
<Seony> 할 사람이 없다보니..
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<Seony> cat6가 확실히 cat5보다 더 두껍네요
<Seony> 이번에 잘하면 총 견적 600만원짜리 웹사이트 하나 받을 것 같네요.
<Seony> 아... 한국돈으로 하면 600만원 조금 더 넘을 수도 있껬군요
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<markers> 받는다는게 돈을 받는다는얘기 'ㅅ'?
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..그렇군요
<Seony> 네
<JSTae76> Markers, 인턴생활재밌나요?
<JSTae76> 으잌..뭔가 타이밍이
<markers> 재밋는거보다 공부에 도움이 많이 되는거 같네요 회사에선 특별히 도와준게 없지만;; 저 나름대로 먼가 동기부여가 되는 느낌
<markers> 그냥 방학 보냇으면 절대 안드로이드 공부를 이정도는 못햇을듯 -_-;;;
<JSTae76> Markers, 옹..그렇군요; 전 대학교들어가서 방학을 맞게된다면 아르바이트같은거보다는 인턴생활을 해보고싶네요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 이제 안드로이드 공부하려구요ㅎㅎ 으음..
<Seony> JSTae76: 그 정도 IT에 대한 열정이라면, 외국으로 나가는 걸 추천해요
<JSTae76> Seony, 외국에서 일을 하라는 말씀이신가요ㅎ?
<Seony> 아뇨. 외국대학 다니라는 얘기에요
<markers> 외국대학은 국내랑 많이 다른가요?
<JSTae76> 엇..Markers님이 제가 질문하려는 내용을ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 별로 다를 건 없는데요, 주어지는 기회가 더 좋죠
<Seony> 예를 들면, 하와이 촌구석에 박힌 하와이 대학교를 나와도 IBM 본사에서 일할 기회가 주어진다거나...
<markers> 좋네요 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76> 으음..블로그 활동을 해야겠어요; 블로그 생활을 하면 이래저래 조사하고 무언가 나오면 그걸 포스팅하기위해 관련 부분을 조사하게 되니깐 좋은것같은듯하네요
<Seony> IBM 본사에서 하와이 대학교 출신을 선호한다는 얘기가 있거든요. 뭐 그런 식으로 치면, 외국 IT 본사에서 일하게 될 기회가 주어진다는 거죠...
<JSTae76> Seony,  좋네요..아주좋네요 :)
<Seony> 그외에도 영어에 익숙해지니까, 실력도 금방 늘죠.
<markers> 잉? 하와이 대학교 출신을 선호 ~_~?
<Seony> 일단, 언어장벽이 없어지니까 문제해결이 빠르거든요.
<markers> 그건 정말
<markers> 도움 많이 될거 같네요 언어장벽 -ㄱ
<markers> api가 있어도 영어로 설명되어있는거 이해를 못해서 패스하는경우가 너무 많아서...
<Seony> 제가 어지간해서는 irc에서 질문 안하는 이유가, 왠만하면 혼자 구글링해서 해결하거든요...
<Seony> 어차피 전산 영어가 거기서 거기라...
<Seony> markers: 아직 늦지않았어요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 전산 영어는 대충 알겟지만 거기에 적힌 글의 의도라든지 그런건 전혀 감 안잡힌다는;;
<JSTae76> 전산영어는 인터넷에 찾아보면 잘 나오있어요 :) (대표젹으로, 정보보호전문가 자격증에도 그 부분이 있죠)
<Seony> markers: 제가 한국에서 무슨 일하던 사람인지 들었나요?
<markers> 아뇨 그냥 외쿡에 계신다는 거만 알고 있음
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터랑 전혀 관련없는 은행에서 일했었어요.
<Seony> 30살에 유학와서 지금까지 있는데, 집에서 학비 한푼도 안받고 다니고 있죠
<markers> ?!
<Seony> 아직 늦지않았다는 걸 강조하고 싶은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 주업무분야는 자금운용
<JSTae76> Seony, 은행일을하신이유가있으셨나요?
<markers> 30살에 유학이라고 하심 30살에 대학교 들어가셧다는 얘기인가요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 재밌어요. 컴퓨터보다 더.
<JSTae76> Seony, 아그렇군요
<Seony> 네. 30살 3월에 유학와서 8월에 대학교 입학했죠.
<markers> 그전까지는 그냥 고졸 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 유학도 순전히 금융분야 더 하고싶어서 온거였어요
<Seony> 그러다 한국 안돌아갈 마음 먹고 컴퓨터로 전공 바꾼거죠.
<markers> 아 이런 말이 안되는구나 저도 고졸이니 지금은 -ㄱ 한국에서는 대학교 안 다니셧나요?
<Seony> 음... 뭐 고졸인 셈이죠. 결국 졸업은 안했으니.
<markers> 다니시다가 그만두신거군요
<JSTae76> Seony, 오옹.. 사연이라고해야하나.. 뭐 어쨋든 사연같은게 많으신듯한
<Seony> 군대 갔다와서 취직이 되는 바람에 복학을 못하게 됐어요
<Seony> 근데, 취직하고 돈을 벌다보면 학교 돌아갈 생각을 접게되요.
<Seony> 일단 손에 돈이 들어오니깐요
<Seony> 그래서 계속 복학을 안하고있다가 30살까지 간거죠 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 제가 아는분들은 돈 벌다가 돈 더 받을려고 오히려 대학교 졸업해야겟다 하고 다시 다니시던데;
<JSTae76> Seony, 아그렇군요
<Seony> 뭐 유학을 오게된 동기는 딴데 있지만, 암튼 30살에 왔어요... 것두 컴퓨터랑 관련없는데서 일하다가...
<Seony> 솔직히, 거기는 정년 보장되는 직장이라서 평생 다닐 수 있거든요
<markers> 저 실례지만 그럼 몇년동안 계신건가요?
<Seony> 월급도 쎄고, 7시 칼퇴근...
<Seony> 음... 저 여기 2007년도에 왔어요
<Seony> 5년 됐네요.
<markers> 그렇군요
<Seony> 다음주에 라스베가스 놀러가는데... 제가 다담주까지 irc 안오면, 잭팟 터트린걸로 알고계세요 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 외쿡은 대학교내에 보면 대학생들 나이가 꽤 있나요 'ㅅ'?
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<markers> 헐.
<Seony> 대학생이라고해서 꼭 20살만 있진 않구요... 직장 다니다가 진급의 한계를 느껴서 대학 오는 사람들도 있고...
<Seony> 할아버지도 있고...
<markers> 오호/........
<Seony> 심지어는 심리학과 교수님인데 컴퓨터 배워보겠다고 수업 듣고...
<markers> 대박이네요
<Seony> 원체 나이 구분이 없는 문화기 때문에 뭐 나이는 별로 상관없어요
<markers> 아 저도 기회가 되면 아예 한국에 안살고 캐나다 그쪽에 살아보고 싶은데;;
<markers> 일단 외쿡어가 제일 문제가 -ㄱ...돈도 돈이지만
<Seony> 외국어는 살다보면 어느정도 하게되요
<markers> 이번에 인턴하면서 외쿡인 한명이 여기 회사에 잠깐 왓다갔는데 동갑내기라서 어떻게 이야기 하다보니
<markers> 언어 공포증은 좀 덜어낸거 같은데 @_@;; 문법도 안 맞는데 그냥 아는단어만 나열하니깐 대충 이야기가 되는 ㅋㅋㅋ 머 저는 듣는 귀는 좀 있어서 걔가 하는말은 대략 이해를 해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 사실 말하는 것보다 듣는게 더 어려워요
<JSTae76> 우분투에서 홈 디렉토리 대신 여러 사용자가 공유할 만한 경로는 어딜까요?
<Seony>  음... /home/public 정도?
<markers> 물론 그 외쿡인 친구가 말을 한국인이라고 쉽게 쉽게 말한 것도 없잖아 잇을거 같기는 한데 공포증을 좀 덜어냇어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 설정하기 나름이겠죠
<Seony> markers: 한국에서는 외국인들이 기본적으로 "아주아주아주아주" 쉬운 영어를 하기 때문에, 한국에서 영어 좀 한다고 하는 애들 보면 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 그리고 한국에 살면서 느낀거지만 이런말하기엔 좀 머하지만 한국사람 정서가 저랑 먼가 좀 안 맞는다는 생각을 자주 함 -_-;;
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇겠군요..
<Seony> 많이 안맞죠
<markers> 외국 드라마를 많이 봐서 그런건가...;
<markers> 아 오셧네요 yemharc 어서오세요
<markers> Seony님 그럼 외국 정착하실때 어려움은 없으셧나요?
<Seony> markers: 왜 없겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 영어도 그렇고 돈도 그렇고...
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<markers> 제일 0순위가 언어인가요''? 역시
<Seony> 아뇨. 돈이요
<markers> 흐잌;
<Seony> 집에서 빵빵하게 지원해준다면 걱정 없겠지만, 저처럼 모아논돈 끌어와서 공부하는 거면, 결국 알바를 해야하거든요...
<Seony> 나이먹고 공부하면서 일하고하면 힘들어요.
<markers> 체류비자인가 그런것도 필요하지 않나요? 외국을 전혀 나가지 않아서 그쪽은 전혀 모르는데
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 생각보다 어렵네요..
<Seony> 유학비자가 필요한데요,
<Seony> 이건 나라마다 달라서 어느 나라로 갈지부터 정해야겠네요.
<Seony> 그러나저러나 역시 제일 부러운 건, 유학하면서 돈 걱정 안하는 학생들... ㅎㅎ
<markers> 역시 돈이 최고인가요 -ㄱ;;
<Seony> 학교 마치면 집에와서 밥 먹고 바로 알바 가야되고, 알바 끝마녀 숙제해야되고...
<markers> seony님 같은 경우에는 비자가 어떻게 됏나요?
<Seony> 저는 학생비자에요. F-1 이라고 해요.
<markers> 헐 임시치아가 빠져버렷네 큰일이다;
<markers> 그게 학교 다닐때까지만 있을수 있는건가요? 비자가
<JSTae76> 연령제한이아닐까요?
<JSTae76> 오늘부터 전 'Samsung Galaxy Nexus' 제품군 롬/커널 개발을 합니다ㅠ (자주 못 오거나 접속하고도 채팅을 잘 못 할지도..)
<JSTae76> clear
<JSTae76> :-(
<Seony> 연령제한은 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 보통 미국 F-1 받으면 5년짜리를 줘요
<Seony> 만기가 되는 시점에서 아직 졸업을 못했으면, 한국 나가서 연장을 하거나, 아니면 그냥 계속 있어도 합법적으로 유효해요
<JSTae76> 이제 저의 갤투도 젤리빈으로 갈 때가 온 것같네욬ㅋ행복해라
<JSTae76> 아직 갤투는 CM10 Nighlty가 없군.. 낙였다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 아윽..배고파요ㅠ
<JSTae76> 여러분은 식하하셨나요?
<JSTae76> 여러분은 식사하셨나요?
<Seony> 저는 밥 먹은지 벌써 3시간 지났음 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 오옹부럽네요ㅎ
<yemharc> 어.............
<JSTae76> 이번주는 계속 과자로 배채우는중;
<JSTae76> ]
<yemharc> 페럴8 9월 4일부터 판매하네요....
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그때면 맥북을 사기전!
<JSTae76> 5200RPM HDD, 7200RPM 속도 차 많이나나요?
<JSTae76> 퍼포먼스 테스트로는, 부팅은 2~4 복사는 10~20, 헤비 소프트웨어 동시 실행 30~40 차이나던데..
<Seony> 차이야 나겠지만 크게 실감은 안가요.
<JSTae76> 혹시 사용해보신분 계시는지요?
<Seony> 왜냐면, 24시간 내내 하드디스크 돌리는 것도 아니고, 실행할 때만 잠깐잠깐 돌아가는 거라...
<Seony> 사실상, 그때만 견디면 나머지는 뭐... 컴퓨터 사용시간 중 90%는 idle이라잖아요.
<JSTae76> 오옹..그렇군요
<JSTae76> Seony, MBP 사용하시죠?
<Seony> SSD달거 아니면, 도토리 키재기.
<Seony> 네. 2011년형 MBP
<Seony> 램 8기가, 240 SSD, 코어 i7
<Seony> 그냥 평범한 수준.
<JSTae76> Seony, 모니터 인치가?
<Seony> 15요. 13인치짜리는 프로가 아니에요. 그냥 맥북이지...
<JSTae76> Seony, Mac OS X + Windows (BOOTCAMP) 이런식으로 잡으셨나요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 아그래요? 전 13인치 살껀데.. 돈이 엄서서
<Seony> 붓캠은 안씁니다. vm에 있는 윈도우도 2주에 한 번 띄울까말까인데요...
<Seony> 내 맥에서 윈도우가 돌아간다는 사실부터가 기분 나빠요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 우분투도 안 돌리시죠?
<yemharc> 그게 제일 부러워요
<JSTae76> Seony, 으잌
<JSTae76> yemharc, 뭐가요??
<Seony> 네. 우분투도 안돌려요. 우분투는 그냥 서버로 따로 돌려요.
<yemharc> 한국은 하다못해 책 하나 사려고 해도 윈도우가 필요하니........
<yemharc> 그리고 애플계정은 미국계정이 진리인것도 그렇고........
<yemharc> 컨텐츠 너무 없어요
<JSTae76> 그러니깐요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 한국계정을 안써봐서 어떤지 잘 모르겠네요. 그렇게 없어요?
<JSTae76> 오늘 점심은 맛나게 볶음밥을 시켜먹어야겠어요
<JSTae76> Seony, 진짜 과관입니다.
<JSTae76> 오죽하면 국내 아이폰/아이팟 사용자들이 미국계정을 생성할까요..
<yemharc> 카테고리가 앱, 팟캐스트 끝입니다
<Seony> 헛... 정말 심하네요
<yemharc> 전 카드등록 편의상 결국 일본계정 쓰고 있는데
<yemharc> 여긴 그나마 미국 다음으로 컨텐츠가 많기는 해요
<yemharc> 근데 그 동네도 기업들이 죄 다 꼴통이라..........
<Seony> 그렇군요
<markers> 미국 계정으로는 컨텐츠가 머가 있길래 'ㅅ'
<Seony> JSTae76: 암튼, 우분투 돌리는 서버는 따로 있어요. 그냥 자료 저장하고 식구들끼리 공유하는 용도의 파일서버...
<yemharc> 일본도 어찌보면 도찐개찐인게, 사람들이 "출판 사업자들 x까라그래! 니들 믿고 기다리느니 우리가 책 쪼개서 전자책 만든다" 하는 상황이어서......
<Seony> 음... 뭐가 있다고 해야하는지 모르겠네요. 스크린샷을 찍어서 보여드리면 되나요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 저도 우분투 서버는 있어욯..
<yemharc> markers: 음.....간단히 말하면, 방영중인 드라마가 올라옵니다
<JSTae76> Seony, 저도 서버는 공용ㅎ
<yemharc> 물론 무료는 아니에요
<Seony> JSTae76: 리눅스는 딱 서버로까지만. 데탑은 역시 맥! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 드라마... 그렇긴 하죠.
<Seony> 무비 들어가면 이것저것 많긴 하니까...
<yemharc> Seony: 그러고 보니 조만간 영상도 클라우드 적용시켜준다고 하더군요
<markers> ?!
<yemharc> 근데 그 트래픽은 어찌 감당하려나;;
<markers> 방영중인 드라마가 올라와요? 헐????????????????????????
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple MacBook Air 13" 풀옵으로는 차후 4~6년간 버티기 힘들까나요?
<markers> 좋네요
<Seony> JSTae76: i 시리즈 cpu라면 가능하지 않을까 싶네요. 근데 에어로는 좀 무거운 작업하긴 힘들 거에요...
<markers> 아 yemharc님 혹시 안드로이드 alertdialog로 리스트뷰 생성해 보셧나요 -_-?;;;
<JSTae76> Seony, MacBook Pro 13"로 가야할까요..ㅠ
<Seony> 개발용이라면 mbp가 좀 나을 거 같네요.
<Seony> 어차피 gcc 쓸려면 xcode 설치해야하는데, xcode만 해도 2기가 넘거든요.
<Seony> 그럼 에어에서는 용량부터 부담스럽죠...
<Seony> 맥용 젠투 (Gentoo Prefix) 설치해도 1기가가 넘는데요..
<Seony> 맥포트도 1기가 이상이고... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇군요ㅎㅎ 솔직히 말해선 MBA (MacBook Air)사도 나름 사친데.. MBP 13" 적당하게 질려서 오래오래 사용해야겠습니다ㅎ
<Seony> 용량이 생명인 에어에서는 개발은 무리데스
<JSTae76> 구지 거슬리는게 있다면, 액정부분이 잘 나가거나 가만이 뒀는데 액정이 파손된다는건데..흠
<Seony> 제가 맥 5년 가까이 쓰면서 그런걸 본 적은 아직 없는데... 그런 일도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 맥쓰사 (맥쓰는 사람들)이라는 카페에서 보면 액정나가신 분 / 가만히 있는데 액정이 나가신 분 (두분다 깨짐) 관련 글이 매일 2~3 보여요
<JSTae76> 밤중에만 접속하는데도 자주보이네요ㅠ
<JSTae76> Seony, 애플케어 좋나요?
<Seony> 방금 나가신 예밀님도 맥북 쓰는데 안그렇잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애플케어가 미국에서는 완전 좋은데, 한국에서는 잘 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 여기는, 고장나면 그냥 지니어스 바 갖다주고 알아서 고쳐주죠...
<JSTae76> Seony, 맥쓰사에서는 미국은 장난아니게 좋고 한국은 별로라고는 하는데.. 흠; 로얄 고객들은 괜찮다고하더군요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 지니어스 바가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 음;;
<Seony> 애플 스토어에서 고장난거 고쳐주는데를 지니어스 바 라고 해요.
<Seony> 고치는 애들을 지니 라고 부르구요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 오그렇군요..뭔가 재밌어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 저번에 약 2달간 아이팟을 사용해봤는데 그땐 진짜로 Apple 소프트웨어 기술이 대단하다는걸 느꼈어요
<Seony> 아이팟 터치?
<JSTae76> Seony, 옙
<yemharc> markers: 안타깝지만 전 안드 레퍼 개발자는 아니어서요;;
<JSTae76> 뭐랄까..안드로이드 제품군을 사용해보는 입장으로서 안드로이드 애플리케이션은 Crash가 잘 일어나고 잘 안되는데 아이팟은 사용해보면서 Crash가 발생한 걸 본 적도 없고 부들부들 하더라구요.. 특히 스클롤링이..
<yemharc> 아이폰도 크래쉬는 일어나요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어떻게보면, 사용자 입장에서는 그래야 정상인건데...
<Seony> 안드로이드가 아직 상품화하면 안되는 물건...
<yemharc> 단지 그 충격이 시스템이랑은 전혀 상관없는것 뿐이죠
<yemharc> JSTae76: 제가 안드 쓰다 아이폰으로 넘어온 결정적인 한마디가 있습니다.
<yemharc> "핸드폰을 왜 꺼요?"
<JSTae76> yemharc, "배터리가 없어서요"
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ도 있지만 사실 안드로이드는 오랜시간동안 계속 켜두고 사용을 못해요;; 버벅거리고 RAM이 X맛되는데다가 버벅거려요
<yemharc> 제가 안드 쓰던떄가 2.2때라 더 심했죠
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아그렇군요
<Seony> 제가 안드로이드 쓸 때는, 제 와이프가 "폰이 왜 자꾸 꺼져?"였는데 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 하지만 당시에 안드로이드가 출시되지않았다면현 모바일 상황을 어땟을지 모르죠ㅎ
<yemharc> 안됐으면 아이폰 독식이었겠죠
<Seony> 네. 아이폰 독식
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 2.2ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> yemharc 넹 ㅎㅎ;
<JSTae76> 그랬으면..으음;
<Seony> 아니면 여전히 햅틱
<yemharc> 아이폰을 좋아하긴 하지만, 경쟁이 없는건 반대에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 햅틱ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드가 나오긴 나와야 했어요. 근데 이왕 나올거면 그렇게 급하게 안 내는게 더 좋지 않았나 하는거죠
<markers> 아이폰은 배터리 걱정 없나요 -ㅅ-? 하앜?
<yemharc> 음
<JSTae76> Markers, 아이폰 / 아이팟은 배터리 괜찮다더라구요..
<Seony> 제가 한 문장으로 설명드리죠.
<yemharc> 적어도 배터리 걱정해서 와이파이랑 블루투스 수동 온오프 한 적은 없네요
<Seony> 저는 제 아이폰에다 - 푸쉬, 페북, 트위터, 와이파이, 블루투스 다 키고 다닙니다.
<Seony> 안꺼요. 귀찮아서...
<yemharc> 전 푸쉬는 좀 조절합니다. 너무 띵띵거려서;;
<JSTae76> Markes, 아는 선배가 아이폰 사용인데 그 전날 만땅 충전해서 심심하면 갖고놀고 채팅하고 그 상태로 그 다음날 오후 2시에 봤는데도 배터리가 100%
<Seony> 좀 귀찮아서 조절하는거지, 배터리 때문에 조절하진 않아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 우와..안드로이드는 귀찮더라도 조절해야되요..
<Seony> 그럴거면 뭐하러 써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 지금 아이폰 4 이후로 배터리 지속력이 많이 떨어지긴 했어요
<yemharc> 3GS랑 비교하면 이건 그냥 조루배터리;;
<Seony> 드라마랑 쇼프로 보라고 티비를 만들었는데, 드라마랑 쇼프로 보면 수명이 줄어드는 TV가 있다면 왜 만들겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰 설정에서 배터리 정보를 보면 "100% 충전 후 사용시간"하고 "충전기에 꼽은 횟수" 등이 나오는데
<yemharc> 3GS는 100% 충전 후 재충전 없이 연속사용 30시간 정도 갔습니다
<yemharc> 근데 지금은 기껏해야 24~5시간 정도밖에 안돼요
<Seony> 암튼, 제가 애플빠라서 그런건 아니구요 저도 리눅스 좋아하지만 안드로이드는 아직 아니에요...
<JSTae76> Seony, 부럽습니다
<yemharc> 일단 제께 4S라 코어가 많은것도 있을거같고
<yemharc> 근데 현재 안드로이드는 화면까지 커지면서 하루에 배터리 3개로도 커버가 안되는걸 자주 봐요
<Seony> JSTae76: 나중에 맥북 사시고 아이폰 써보면 더 놀라운 일이 생겨요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 그나마 '안드로이드 4.1' '젤리빈'부터는 스크롤링과 배터리가 상당부분 안정화되었습니다
<Seony> 특히 아이클라우드를 통한 통합 시스템...
<JSTae76> Seony, iCloud 말씀하세요ㅎㅎ?
<JSTae76> 역시ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그건 정말........ 떠날수가 없죠
<Seony> "안정"은 소비자에게 필요치 않아요.
<JSTae76> 안그래도 다음폰은 아이폰을 검토중에 있스비다
<JSTae76> 안그래도 다음폰은 아이폰을 검토중에 있습니다
<Seony> "안정"이라는 소리가 나온다는 것부터가, 이미 유저를 상대로 베타 테스트를 한다는 얘기라고 봐요..
<yemharc> 이게 재밌는게, 아이폰 하나만 쓰면 그냥 좋은 폰 쓰는 느낌이고
<JSTae76>  Seony, 그런가요? 그럼 소비자에겐 무엇이 필요할까요?
<Seony> 이미 안정화를 끝내고 내보내야겠죠.
<markers> 흠...
<JSTae76> Seony, 하긴 그건 그래요ㅠ
<yemharc> 폰하고 패드를 쓰면 하나의 데이터를 두개의 단말로 쓰는 느낌이고
<yemharc> 거기에 맥이 더해지면......... 그냥 편해집니다
<Seony> 안드로이드 얘기하면 하도 답답해서...
<markers> 확실히 제가 안드로이드폰 쓰고 있지만 폰 배터리 수명이 ㅠㅠ 친구들이 카톡 1시간도 안되서 500개 날려대면 폰 만땅이었는데 어느순간 "밥주세요~" 이러고 있음 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> JSTae76: 소비자에게 필요한건 아주 간단해요
<yemharc> "내가 몰라도 원하는 대로 잘 작동할것"
<Seony> 아이폰에서 문자메시지를 컴퓨터로 보내는 기능이 생기면서부터, 요즘 아이폰 사용자끼리 문자로 채팅질 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그렇군요..
<yemharc> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 그거 정말 민폐라니까요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 많은것을 배우고 갑니다 (아직.. 가지능 않구요ㅋㅋ)
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 누가 나한테 문자 하나 보내면, 저는 폭풍 답장 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 친구한테 막 쳐서 보내는데, 받는 사람은 폰이라 오타작렬
<yemharc> 나중에는 "고만 좀 해! 나도 말좀하자!" ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 폭풍 문자질에 코북을 통한 자동 신상털기 기능까지!
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으엌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 코북을 그런 용도로 쓰지 마세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 저만해도 "어, 이사람도 페북하네?"
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어 이사람도 페북하네 -> 어떻게 생겼지? -> 여친도 있네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 허나 제가 한건 이름과 전화번호를 주소록에 등록했을 뿐이죠
<yemharc> 난 아무 죄 없서용
<JSTae76> 흐음.. 안드로이드 개발팀이긴 하지만 솔직히 Apple로 부터 영감을 얻을때가 많아요ㅎㅎ
<markers> 코북은 머래요?
<yemharc> 음..... 아이폰에 주소록 있죠?
<Seony> 아이폰/맥 주소록 연동 프로그램이에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 옹그렇군요
<markers> 오호
<yemharc> 맥에도 그거랑 똑같은 주소록이 있는데, 이름하고 전화번호 등 입력한걸 기반으로
<yemharc> 그 사람의 신상을......... 아니, 각종 정보를 자동으로 끌어옵니다
<Seony> 사진까지 알아서 넣어줘요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 페북 트위터 링크드인 끌어오고
<yemharc> 세개의 계정에서 등록되어 있고 공개되어 있다면 주소, 프로필 사진, 이메일, 추가 연락처, 홈페이지 등등등등
<Seony> 직장, 생일까지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 싹 다 자동으로 업뎃해줘요
<Seony> 그게, 맥에 있는 주소록 뿐만 아니라 아이클라우드 연결된 기기는 모두 업뎃해주죠
<Seony> 아이클라우드는 쫌 잘만든거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인터넷으로 아이폰도 잠그고, 컴퓨터도 잠그고... 위치도 파악하고...
<yemharc> 처음 막 나왔을때엔 사람들이 "이걸 어떻게 써야하나" 고민들 했었는데
<yemharc> 그냥 한두달 지나고 적응하더니 이젠 없는게 이상한 느낌이 돼 버렸어요
<Seony> 이상하기보단, 이게 없으면 생활에 지장이 생기는 지경까지...
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇네요.....
<Seony> 요즘은 카톡도 쓰기 싫어요. 타자치기 귀찮아요
<Seony> 그냥 아이메시지로 폭풍문자질 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 싱크가 안된다고 생각하면........ 당장에 맥에서 메모장에 뭐 툭 던져놓고 폰만 집어들고 나가면 끝나는데.........
<JSTae76> 역시 Apple
<JSTae76> Apple빠가 있는 이유도 알듯합니다
<yemharc> 소위 애플 팬보이.....라고, 한국에선 앱등이라고 싫어하는 사람들이 많죠
<yemharc> 근데 사실 거기에 대해 해주고 싶은 말은 하나뿐이에요
<yemharc> "한번만이라도 써보고 까라"
<Seony> 제가 하고싶은 말은, "깔테면 까라. 좋은건 나만 쓸거다" ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 비단 이런것 뿐 아니라 뭐가됐든 비판이건 비난이건 제대로 하려면 일단 알아야되요
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저런ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ치는데 응ㅋㅋ나오고 엔터칠뻔해서 당황했었네요..
<Seony> 비난을 하건 칭찬을 하건, 좋은건 저만 쓰고싶어서... 저는 남들한테 맥 쓰라고 권유 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만, 개발자 입장에서 맥을 쓰면 좋다는 소리는 하죠
<yemharc> 전 에어 쓸때까진 권유하면 주변사람들이 "그렇게 좋냐" 정도였는데
<yemharc> 레티나 사고나선......................orz
<JSTae76> 개발자 입장에서 맥을 쓰면 좋다고들 하시는데 그 이유가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 1. 일단 윈도우가 아니다
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<Seony> JSTae76: 아름다운 리눅스 라고 하면 표현이 될거 같네요
<yemharc> 2. 리눅스와 호환된다
<JSTae76> Seony, 우와..말만 들어도
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<Seony> 일단, 리눅스에서 할 수 있는 건 전부 가능하구요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵
<Seony> 거기에 아름다움은 옵션으로.
<Seony> 저렴한 소프트웨어 가격...
<JSTae76> 우와..
<JSTae76> 하긴소프트웨어야
<Seony> 애플이 쌓아놓은 소프트웨어 제국... 앱스토어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단은 유닉스 기반이라는 게 가장 큰 장점 같아요.
<Seony> 명령어 중 일부가 BSD 명령어라서 옵션이 좀 다른 건 어쩔 수 없지만...
<grr> hi
<Seony> hi
<JSTae76> 지금 꿈꾸고 있는 저의 모습은 말입니다.. 제 어두운 방에 혼자 않아서 과자거리와 콜라 1.5L를 옆에 두고 Apple MBP의 켰을때 불 들어오는 Apple의 마크를 보면서 MBP를 열고 Mac OS X에서 코딩하는 저의 모습.. 덤으로 시원시원하게 비가 오며 빗소리를 들으며 차분히 코딩하는 모습...
<JSTae76> grr, Hello
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 레티나는, 진짜 책 읽는 거 같던데요.
<JSTae76> 오늘도 아버지가 하버드 도서관에 있다는 명언 하나를 보내주셨네요
<sushiDri> 오호! 레티나 괜찮은가요?
<Seony> 네. 정말 눈이 호강하더라구요...
<JSTae76> sushiDri, 구지 사실꺼라면 전 조금만 기다리라는 말씀을 드리고싶습니다
<Seony> 네이버 보는데, 무슨 인쇄된 종이를 보는 듯한...
<sushiDri> 왜지요?ㅎ
<JSTae76> 좀더괜찮게구매하시고싶으시다면요ㅎ
<sushiDri> 그런가..
<sushiDri> 아이패드 2 샀을때도 사실은 이북이나 pdf를 보기 위해서였는데.. pdf의 경우... 글자가 선명하질 못하더라구요
<JSTae76> sushiDri, 맥 관련 포럼에 보면 레티나 구매자분들 꽤 많으신데 아직은 해상도때문에 버벅거리고 잔고장이 조금 있는편이며 뽑기운이 좀 많데요 지금은
<Seony> 그렇게 큰 해상도를 다루려니 어쩔 수 없겠죠....
<sushiDri> 끄덕끄덕
<JSTae76> 조금 빨리 사시고싶다거나 급하시다면 10월 이후로 구매하시는 것을 추천드려요
<JSTae76> 왜그러냐면 Apple이 레티나를 살짝은 급하게 낸 면이 좀 있어요;
<Seony> 제가볼 땐 좋던데요
<Seony> 이게 레티나 화질 http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-08-22at3.41.46PM.png
<Seony> 아이폰에서 확대해서 찍은 거에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 으앜..괜히봤다ㅠ
<JSTae76> Seony, 레..레티나가끌려요!
<Seony> 종이에 인쇄된 거 같죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으앜ㅋㅋ주소가 Seony님 개인 홈페이진것 같아서 뒤에 경로 빼고 메인 도메인으로 접속했더니
<JSTae76> 'Why are you here? What are you looking for?'
<JSTae76> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 넌 왜 여기있니.. 넌 무엇을 찾고있니..
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ아진짜웃겨요
<JSTae76> 오늘은 일찍 자야겠어요.. 밥도 제대로 먹고ㅠㅠ
<sushiDri> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 레티나 보기 전까진, 제 맥북프로가 더 좋다고 생각했는데..
<JSTae76> 서버 관리하다가 누구 하나 죽을것같네요..아호 배고파
<Seony> 보고나서는, 다음번 맥북프로 구입은 레티나로 할까 고민 중이에요..
<sushiDri> 다음 제품(패드)도 레티나 탑재겠지요..??ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 다음번에 구매하실꺼라면 레티나 강력 춫천!
<JSTae76> New iPAD는 이미 레티나 디스플레이입니다
<Seony> 신형 아이패드는 레티나잖아요
<sushiDri> 말고 내년에 나올 패드말입지요 - _-)r
<Seony> 화질이 아주... 아이폰 3g 보다가 4 보는 느낌..
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..내년요ㅋㅋ 죄송해요ㅋ 오해헀네요
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..내년요ㅋㅋ 죄송해요ㅋ 오해했네요
<JSTae76> Skype 컴퓨터 화면 공유되죠?
<Seony> 되는 거 같던데요.
<Seony> 아 그러고보면 레티나는 vnc 쓰기 힘들겠네 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 올감사합니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 왜요?
<Seony> 화면이 크니까 vnc 쓰기 힘들지않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ그렇네욯
<Seony> 해상도가 2560x1몇이더라구요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 아맞다 MBP 13" 해상도가 별로라던데..
<Seony> 화면이 작으니...
<JSTae76> Seony, 그래도 뭐 어쩔 수 없죻ㅎ 집에선 옆에 있을 LG 모니터께서ㅎ
<JSTae76> 어차피 개발용인데ㅎ
<markers> 우오오오오오오오오오 드디어 코딩 성공이다 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 전 처음엔 우분투 파렐로 돌려보면서 쓰다가 맥이 좀 더 익숙해지면 맥으로 가려구요ㅎ 그래도 혹시 모르니 우분투는 냅두고요;; 어차피 서버가 있고 코드는 모두 서버로 전달 할 예정이라서ㅎ
<markers> 진짜 영어 배워야겟네요 이거 api봐도 예제 없으니깐 코딩을 못하네 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Markers, 성공해요ㅎ 이제 폰에 올려보고 좌저............OTL 죄송합니다ㅋㅋ (성공하실꺼에요)
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ마커스님 저 구글 공식 안드로이드 개발자 가이드의 비공식 번역본 (PDF)있는데 드릴까요..? 내용은 괜찮네요ㅎ
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76> Markers, 있으신가요?
<markers> 아뇨
<JSTae76> Markers, 보내드릴까요?
<yemharc_> 음
<markers> 다운 받을곳 없나요
<yemharc_> Seony: 2800 1800
<JSTae76> 모르겠어요..오래되서
<Seony> 아... 훨씬 크네요
<JSTae76> NASA에서 발사한 화성 탐사선 큐리오시티의 정상작동이 확인되었답니다
<JSTae76> 'http://ifttt.com/recipes/50232' << 큐리오시티가 촬영하는 화성 사진을 매일 받을 수 있습니다 (일반적으로 1장)
<JSTae76> 점심시간까지 1시간 남았습니다ㅋㅋ
<grr> 이제 외계인만 찍히면 되겠군요...
<JSTae76> grr, 으잌ㅋ그러게요
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc_> 레티나도 일단 기본 해상도는 1440입니다. (정확히는 그렇게 확대시킨)
<yemharc_> 저는 1600으로 쓰고 있고요.
<yemharc_> .....그리고 15인치 모니터에서 1600 이상이 되면 사실 사용 불가능이에요........
<JSTae76> http://www.apple.com/kr/ios/ios6/#siri << iOS에 완벽하게 통합. 분명 '좋아요'라고 생각하게 됩니다. "좋아요드립ㅋ"
<yemharc_> 다만 외장 모니터-적어도 30인치 이상-를 연결하면 광활해 집니다.
<JSTae76> 아맞다 Apple MBP 제품등에서 Late Early 이건 뭔가요? 최신버전 하위버전 이건가요?
<yemharc> 그러니까......
<yemharc> 제가 구매한 모델 경우에는 Early가 되겠죠
<yemharc> 근데 내년에 사양이 업그레이드 된 버전이 나올텐데 그 직전에 만들어진걸 사면 late?
<JSTae76> 아아..그렇군요
<JSTae76> 궁금한게 있는데 MacBook 구매하면 MacBook 사이에 (스크린과 키보드 사이)에 있는 그 보호망같은거 (푹신푹신한 녀석) 빼놨다가 나중에 맥북 사용하다가 덮을때 그거 사이에 넣어두면 좋나요?
<yemharc> ........바로 버렸는데요
<JSTae76> ...잌 근데 좋을까요? 스크린 보호에
<yemharc> 그건 운송중 충격 / 흔들림이 일어날 때 키보드와 액정의 접촉으로 인한 손상 방지용이에요
<Seony> 그게 푹신할 정도는 아닐텐데...
<yemharc> 평소에 가방에 노트북을 넣고 비행기 화물칸 정도의 진동을 내실 수 있는게 아니라면 필요없어요
<Seony> 그냥 얇은 종이정도...
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 그렇긴 한데, 애초 포장부터 흔들림 방지니까요. 그냥 직접 맞닿지만 않으면 된다고 봐요
<yemharc> 거기다 레티나, 에어같은 디자인 녀석들은 뒤틀림 허용각이 11도 정도 되놔서........
<JSTae76> yemharc, 무슨뜻이시죠?
<yemharc> 음...... 노트북을 앞에 놓고 뚜껑을 덮은 다음
<yemharc> 양손으로 잡고 [뒤틀어] 보세요
<yemharc> 그 뒤틀림에 대한 충격 허용 [각도]가 11도 정도라는 말이에요
<JSTae76> 아아
<JSTae76> 그럼 별로 효과없겠네요? 그 말랑말랑한 녀석
<JSTae76> (맥북 사용하기전에 마지막으로 PC 속도 엄청 엄청 엄청 엄청 느리게하고 30분 정도 쓰고 맥북켜야지) (더 놀라운 느낌을 위하여)
<yemharc> 흔들림이 너무 강하면 되려 손상이 될 수 있죠. 액정은 일단 유리니까요
<JSTae76> 아맞다..안드로이드 제품 사용하시면서 루팅을 하신 분들; 폰이 너무 느려진 것 같다 싶으시면 CPU 클럭을 100MHz로 하루사용하시다가 그 다음날 원래대로 해보세요 놀라운 느낌!
<yemharc> 그래서 그 종이 한장이 들어가 있는거에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 흠.. 그렇군요..
<yemharc> JSTae76: 그냥 오버클럭하고 냉동실에 넣어둡니다
<yemharc> (......)
<JSTae76> 액정 천은 상관없겠죠? 프로들만 준다는ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 쉽게 말하면 안경점에서 안경사면 주는 그거에요
<Seony> 액정 안닦아본지 6개월째 ㅋ
<Seony> 처음에나 그런거 신경쓰지, 시간이 가면 갈수록...
<Seony> 다만 정기적으로 한 번씩 뒷판 열어서 청소기로 먼지 빨아주는 정도는 해줘요.
<yemharc> 전 조금 닦아야겠어요. 지문이 묻었는데 자리가 제대로 역광인 자리라서 화면이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥북이 다른 놋북과 다르게 설계를 참 잘했더라구요...
<Seony> 그냥 뒷판만 열면 되니까...
<yemharc> 2년쓰다 열어도 먼지가 거의 없죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 잘 열고 청소기로 조심조심 빨아드리고 잘 닫으면 되곘죠?
<yemharc> 지니어스바에 관한 개인 다큐(?) 영상이었는데
<Seony> 저는 막 빠는데요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 읰
<Seony> 제가 좀 극성스럽지가 못해서....
<JSTae76> 어쨋든 맥북 기대됩니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 디자인이 잘 됐다는게, 단순이 예쁘다는게 아니에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그렇다면요?
<Seony> 아이폰도 케이스 안하고, 맥북도 케이스 안하고...
<Seony> 예쁘게 디자인해놓은거, 가리는게 너무 싫더라구요
<yemharc> 외관상의 디자인도 물론 있지만, 그 이전에 애플 디자인은 [산업디자인]적으로 완성도가 높다는거에요
<Seony> 조나단 아이브 연봉을 생각하면, 완성도 그 정도는 나와야죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 사용하기 깔끔하고 구조적으로 내구성이 있고
<JSTae76> 옹..그렇군요
<yemharc> 뭐 그런 말이죠
<yemharc> 음..... 맥북이건 아이맥이건 열어보면 가장 놀라운게
<JSTae76> 근데 액정이 유리로 보호되고 있으면 유리가 잘 깨지지 않나요? 유리 깨지면 왠지 돈 많이 들 것 같은데ㅠ
<yemharc> 케이블이 안보여요
<Seony> 케이블도 안보이지만, 보드부터도 아주 작죠
<yemharc> 뭐, 유리는 일단 강화유리 + 편광필름 조합이니까요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 옹그렇군요
<yemharc> Seony: 레티나 내부공간의 1/3은 배터리고, 나머지 공간의 1/3은 다시 팬 2개죠.........
<yemharc> .......대체 뭘 어떻게 때려박은건지 원
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 1/3이 배터리인건 사실
<Seony> 근데 팬 2개가 그렇게 커요? 레티라나서 좀 다른가...
<yemharc> 아뇨 팬이 잡는 공간이 쉽게 말하면 배터리 제와한 2/3중의 1/3.....그러니까 2/9 정도
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 팬이 좀 커요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 애플 입장에서는 대기 중에서 전기 끌어다쓰는 기술을 개발하고싶어할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으앜
<Seony> 그럼 배터리 빼고 더더 얇은 괴물이 나올지도...
<JSTae76> 아맞다..MBP 사면 뭐 부터해야하나요?
<Seony> 케이스?
<Seony> 충격방지는 되야할테니깐요...
<JSTae76> MBP도 케이스있나요?
<Seony> 겉에 끼우는 하우징 같은거 말구요, 가방 같은 케이스요
<yemharc> 그럼 나머지 공간에 들어간게 일단 전원, 선더볼트x2, USB3.0x2, 이어폰, SD슬롯, SSD, CPU, Nvidia650M, RAM슬롯x2, Intel HD
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 노트북가방
<yemharc> 이미 있다면 그거 쓰시고, 없다면 하나정도 장만하시고
<JSTae76> 아아그렇군요
<yemharc> ......그 외에 뭐 필요한가요?
<Seony> 음... 아이폰
<yemharc> 굳이 추가하라면 아이폰 이어폰 정도 되겠네요
<JSTae76> 아이폰ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 패드는 굳이 없어도 돼요
<Seony> 맥북 사면, 사실 소프트웨어 사는데 돈 쓰게 되지, 주변기기는 별로 살게 없어요
<Seony> 저도 매달 꼬박꼬박 앱 사는데 돈 좀 쓰거든요...
<yemharc> 예전엔 돌아다니면서 누가 에어+패드1+폰4 쓰는걸 보며 "저거면 300만원정도 되잖아?" 하고 놀랬던 시절이 [있었죠].............
<yemharc> 맥의 소프트웨어는 완성도가 참 좋아서...... 유틸리티 같은건 설치해놓으면 어느샌가 "이게 OS 기본기능이었던가" 하고 착각하게 됩니다
<JSTae76> 앱스토어 결제 방식은 신용카드죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 뭔가 돈을 받고 만들어주는 개발을 하면, 확실히 돈 주고 소프트웨어 구입해서 쓰는 게 낫더라구요..
<JSTae76> 학생신분인 저로서는 그건 좀 불편하네요ㅠ 체크카드도 되나요?
<Seony> 발사믹 목업도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 해외결제용 체크카드라는게 있어요
<yemharc> 은행권에서 발급하는 체크카드 보면 BC니 비자니 마크 붙어있죠?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네넵
<yemharc> 그걸로 신청하시면 돼요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아그렇군욯ㅎ
<yemharc> 해외쪽에 사용하실 때에는 은행 가서 "해외결제용 체크카드" 기능을 신청하셔야 합니다
<yemharc> 그리고 국내 체크 경우에도 "신용카드 승인 기능" 신청한 기억 없으시면 그것도 은행 한번 가셔야 하구요
<yemharc> 아마 달 한도설정 등등 하게 될겁니다
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵
<JSTae76> yemharc, 부모님이 있어야할까요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 그건 잘;;
<yemharc> 중학생이시면 아마 같이 가야하지 않을까요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 흐미그렇군요
<JSTae76> 심심한데 참가할만한 오픈소스 프로젝트 없나요?
<markers> 심심한데 참가할 오픈소스 프로젝트... 헐..
<markers> 아 검색에는 대부분이 소스가 이거라고 되어잇는데 왜 적용이 안되는거지 ㅠㅠ 아오
<yemharc> 뭐가 안되시길래;;
<markers> 다이얼로그 사이즈 줄이는걸 하고 잇는데 getwindow().setlayout() 머 이런식이면 된다는데 안되네용 먼가문제가 있는듯;
<markers> 일단 밥 먹고 오겟습닏 ㅏ@_@
<JSTae76> 헐이라뇨ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 점심 맛나게 배부르게 드시고 오세요 :)
<JSTae76> 전 몇 일만에 제대로 된 밥을 먹습니다 :)
<JSTae76> 근데 맥북 트랙패드가 좋다고들 하시는데 진짜 좋나요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그게 또...... 그 제스쳐 기능은 안써보면 모르는 것 중의 하나죠
<yemharc> 트랙패드도 확실히 New Interface입니다
<JSTae76> 그렇군요
<JSTae76> 밥 먹고왔습니다ㅎ 새우덮밥
<Seony> 사무실 가서 굴러댕기는 데탑 하나 가져왔습니다.
<Seony> 코어2듀오니까 그럭저럭 쓸만하겠네요
<Seony> 안그래도 놋북으로 서버 쓰기 좀 거시기 했는데 잘됐네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 옹
<JSTae76> 해외 클럽 음악 추천부탁드립니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 클럽음악이 뭐에요? 클럽에서 트는 음악 스타일을 클럽음악이라고 하는 건가요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 꼭 그렇다고는 못 하지만.. 일반적으로 일렉이나 힙합 비슷한 주류의 음악을 클럽음악이라해요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 음악 편식이 심해서...
<JSTae76> Seony, 아아ㅎ 그러시구나.. 저는 왠만한 음악은 다 좋아하는데 K-POP은 좀 질리는..
<Seony> 저는 피아노, 메탈 아니면 안들어요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 오옹그러시군요
<JSTae76> Seony, 근처에 취미로 할만한 오픈소스 프로젝트 없나요?
<Seony> 근처? 이 동네요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 아앜..표현을 잘 못 했네요ㅋㅋ 여기서 근처는 으음.. 쉽게 접근할 수 있는? 그런 뜻이에요ㅎ
<Seony> 기간은요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 기간같은게 없었으면 좋겠어요
<Seony> 할만한 오픈소스 프로젝트라면, 프로젝트를 하겠다는 의미인거죠?
<JSTae76> Seony, 요즘은 컴퓨터 켜도 할 게 마땅히 없다보니깐.. 갤넥 개발도 쉬엄쉬엄하는편이고ㅠ 흥미진진하게 참가해보고싶네요
<Seony> 음... 뭐 기존에 있는 프로젝트라면 무슨 언어를 할 줄 아냐에 따라서 검색하면 되지않을까 싶은데요. 차라리 직접 뭘 하나 만들어보는 게 더 나을수도 있고..
<JSTae76> 오픈소스 프로젝트라;;
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<JSTae76> 전 리헬로요ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 헉. 큰일이네요 아침부터.
<razGon_web> 전기 배선상 문제가 있는듯.
<JSTae76> 우분투와 관련된 오픈소스 프로젝트를 개설한다면 뭘로 하는게 좋을까요;
<yemharc> 자기가 하고싶은거 아니면 필요한거요
<JSTae76> 고민되네요
<Seony> 제가 뭔가 프로젝트를 한다면... 즐겨보는 TV방송의 목록을 작성하고, 그것들을 날짜가 되면 토렌트 파일 공유사이트 가서 자동으로 받아주는 툴...
<JSTae76> Seony, 어떻게 보면 불법ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 매일 반복해서 토렌트 사이트 가서 토렌트파일 받고, 그걸 다시 내 서버에 올리고... 귀찮아요. 저한테 꼭 필요한 툴..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 어때요. 내가 업로드 하겠따는 것도 아닌데...
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 하드웨어라는건 여전히 권력이네요
<razGon_web> 근데 그렇게 되도 하는 가장 좋은 이유는? 공ㅉ라는 거죠
<yemharc> 특히 그게 사업자 레벨이 되면.......
<JSTae76> 빌드봇을 오픈소스로 풀어볼까나;;
<JSTae76> 오픈소스로 풀기에는 단순하고 앞으로의 업데이트가 필요없는데;
<JSTae76> drakekr, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Per4u3e, 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 헐
<yemharc> ?
<JSTae76> 팅겼네요
<JSTae76> 배도부르고 편안하게 있으니 잠이 슬슬 오네요ㅠ
<drakekr> 주무세요
<drakekr> 똥싸러간다그러고 화장실에서 좀 자다 나와서 "어이구 똥싸다가 잤네" 하시면 됨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 인수인계도 마무리 된거같고........
<JSTae76> drakekr,으잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 오.....큐브는 뭐에요?
<drakecube> hello
<drakecube> i can't write hangul
<drakekr> 우분투 설치해서 띄웠음
<drakekr> 주먹만한PC 만들거임
<drakekr> 한글은 잘 보이네 흠
<drakekr> xchat에서는 한글이 되려나
<yemharc> 아 그때 그 보드에요?
<JSTae76> 잠은 오고 작업은 해야겠고..휴
<ebuntu> 오 이건 한글 된당
<ebuntu> 터미널에서 한글입렼이 안돼...
<yemharc> ;;
<ebuntu> 암튼 어제 명환이형 멘붕함
<yemharc> ?
<ebuntu> 내 손바닼보다도 잨은 보드가
<ebuntu> 내가 좀 최젘화해놨더니 명환햄 넷붘보다 빠름
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 밥 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 인턴쉽 이제 거진 마지막이라고 회사서 갈비를 사주셧네요 ;ㅁ;
<ebuntu> 소!?
<drake_cube> 난 회사에서 술좀 그만 먹었으면 좋겠음
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 앜ㅋ
<JSTae76> 보드 서버용으로 쓸만할까요?
<drake_cube> 아짘 클라우드서버용도로는 힘들겁니다
<drake_cube> 아마 내년초쯤 가상화랑 MaaS 지원되는 제품이 나올것으로 예상중입니당..
<yemharc> 가상화 지원은 어떨까 싶긴 하지만요.....
<grr> tnf zzz
<grr> 술 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 돈이 문제니 뱀웨어는 안쓰죠?
<yemharc> grr: 반응해야 할 것에 반응하는 솔직한 사람같으니
<drake_cube> OpenStack에서 vmware도 지원하지만 kvm쪽으로 밀고있어
<grr> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음 역시나
<drake_cube> 유니티2D alt키 어떻게 줔여야하나..
<drake_cube> openGL은 언제쯤 포팅이 되려나..
<JSTae76> 그렇군요ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> openGL 집어넣고.. 겜 몇개 돌려보면 시장성이 보이겠지..
<JSTae76> 혹시 지금 자신이 팀에서 팀정이나 리더, 또는 무언가를 대표하는 자리를 맡고 있는 분 있으세요?
<drake_cube> ARM기반으로 OpenPC같은거 찍어내는데는 많지만 겜되는데는 우리밖에 없을걸
<drake_cube> 음
<drake_cube> 일단 과장이긴 합니다만..;
<yemharc> 게임까진 모르겠고, 여튼 스팀만 돌아가도 ok일걸요
<yemharc> 근데 그땐 스펙이 문제겠죠
<drake_cube> 물론 테라같은 그래핔은 힘들겠지
<drake_cube> yemharc, 생각을 해봐.. NAS인데 compiz가 기본임 <-
<JSTae76> 없으신가보군요ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 팀장은 왜 찾으시나요
<drake_cube> 대표같은 사람이 여길 왜 와요 바빠죽을텐데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_cube: 아니.....그거 아무 매리트가 없잖아요
<drake_cube> 당연히 메리트가 없지 이사람아
<grr> yemharc: 사양이 구리니까 써든이랑 카드가 돌아가야죠..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> grr: 일단 넥슨에 입사해서 이사가 된 다음 리눅스 버전 포팅안을 통과시켜야겠군요
<yemharc> ....................
<grr> 그런데 보통 이렇게 생각하는게 맞을듯... 사양이 구리니까 이정도는 돌겠지 라는거..
<drake_cube> 아니 지금 무슨소리하는겨
<JSTae76> yemharc, 뭐 묻고싶은게있어서요ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> 서툰어탴이랑 대두라이더는 x86용이라규
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 가만생각해보니 그렇네요ㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅇㅇ 그런대 일반 사람들한테, 사양이 낮고 싼 PC임 그러면
<grr> x86이냐 아니냐가 아니라, 써든이 도냐 안도냐를 생각하지 않음?
<drake_cube> 흠.. 네트워크쫔이 필요하겠네..
<yemharc> 정답
<grr> wine 으로 arm에서 돌 수 있으려나요? -_-;
<drake_cube> 그건 내년초 모델
<drake_cube> 올해것은 시범잨
<yemharc> "CPU는 CPU야" -> 실제 전세계 상용 CPU모델 갯수는? (.....)
<drake_cube> 내년초 모델에서 virtualbox 띄우면 될거아냐
<grr> 옹...
<yemharc> 버박으로 말끔히 돌아갈까요
<drake_cube> 마비노기를 띄워주지 ㅅㅂ
<yemharc> 가상화는 암만 못해도 네이티브의 20%정도 더 필요하잖아요.
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 3D로 가면 더 높아지고, 물리엔진 들어가면 CPU 파워가 절대적인데...... 내년 ARM 파워가 어디까지 따라올지가 관건이네요
<grr> 아예 부팅을 가상화된 xp를 띄울순 읍나?
<drake_cube> 뭐 이룰수 없고
<yemharc> 아 그리고 또 하나 결정적인게 있는데
<yemharc> 안랩 보안 쓰는 게임들은 가상머신서 작동 안합니돠.......
<yemharc> (작동하게끔 꼼수 부릴수는 있는데.....)
<drake_cube> x86에서 ARM 돌리면 그렄저렄 돌아가는데
<drake_cube> ARM에서 x86 돌리기 존나 빡셀거임
<yemharc> 음 그나저나......
<drake_cube> 다들 잘 알고 있듯이, x86은 CISC.. ARM은 RISC...
<yemharc> grr: 어제 그거 봤죠? 삼성이랑 애플 미국내 판매량
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ... 미국출장가있는동안 삼성 스마트폰은 본적이 읍어요...
<yemharc> 겔탭을 역수입하면 관세/운송 포함해서 내수사격보다 약 35만원정도 저렴합니다
<drake_cube> 오히려 햅팈이 가끔 눈에 띄지 -.-
<grr> 삼성 피쳐폰은 정말 많이 들고 다녀요
<yemharc> 뉴패드 원가 $330. 겔탭 판매가 $315..............응?
<drake_cube> 저번에 전화와서 핸드폰 바꿔준다길래 "앤드로이드 말고 딴걸로 바꿔주세요"라고 하니까 약 10초간 정젘이.. -ㅅ -
<grr> drake_cube: 그럴땐 옴니아1요 그래야죠
<drake_cube> 그럼 내가 뭐라고 할거같냐
<drake_cube> "에이 그것도 앤드로이드잖아요" <-
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cube> 호갱같은데 좀 이상한 호갱
<drake_cube> 슬슬 통신사들도 똥줄타고...
<JSTae76> 코딩용 노트북은 5200RPM / 7200 RPM 상관없겠죠?
<drake_cube> 난 vnc접솤하니 느리던 서비스가 정상이 되고..
<drake_cube> SSD 밬으세요. 진리입니다.
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 아직은 여유가 없네요ㅠ
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 고등학교 들어가서 달아도 달아야겠어요
<drake_cube> 오잉
<drake_cube> 중핰생이 왜 코딩을 해요
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 헐ㅋ중학생이라고 수십번 말했었는뎈ㅋ
<drake_cube> 긍게 중핰생이 왜 코딩을 해요?
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 안드로이드 롬 / 커널 개발, 일반 프로그램 개발..ETC + 서버 관리 + 가끔 서버 웹페이지 + 이건 거의 기적적인 순간에만 발생하지만 리눅스 커널ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> :-)
<drake_cube> 음
<drake_cube> 밬기한이 친군가
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 개발자와는 맥이 별로 없어서요;
<JSTae76> 그냥 혼자 알려지지 않은 채로 코딩이나..
<drake_cube> 세미나 오시죠 친구들 많을겁니다
<drake_cube> 이번주 토요일 가랔시장옄
<JSTae76> 가락시장이 어디죠ㅋㅋ
<drake_cube> ocz 60G짜리 7만원도 안 하네유
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 스스스스스슷디요?
<drake_cube> 네
<drake_cube> 120G짜리가 12만원 하넹..
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 용량이 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 250도 모질모질ㅠㅠ
<drake_cube> 헐
<drake_cube> 개발전용이라면 40G도 남아도는데..
<drake_cube> (아 하긴 난 vi만 쓰는구나)
<JSTae76> drake_cube, ?
<JSTae76> 전 VIM User
<JSTae76> "원래 프로그래머는 여자보단 VIM과 사랑하는 것이 맞습니다"
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ큐
<drake_cube> 헐
<grr> 헐
<JSTae76> 여러분 VIM을 사랑하세요~
<drake_cube> 이 무슨 이츠키같은 발언인가..
<grr> vim은 밥벌이 도구이지 애정의 대상이 못됨 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> "이츠키같은 발언"이 뭔가요ㅋㅋ?
<JSTae76> grr, 밥벌이도궄ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> CodeBlocks::IDE도 편하던데요~
<drake_cube> Initial D의 이츠키
<JSTae76> 잌
<grr> lonely driver ?
<JSTae76> 구글에 이어 마이크로소프트도 해커톤 이벤트를 개최하는군요
<drake_cube> 안 하는데가 어디여 -.-
<JSTae76> 고등학교들어가면 세미나같은데 갈 시간이 없으려나요ㅠ?
<drake_cube> 인문계 가세유
<JSTae76> 그럼 갈 시간이 있을려나요? 더 없어지지않나요?
<drake_cube> 아 JSTae76 개발자 되고 싶어요?
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 정보보호전문가를 생각하고 있습니다. 서버 관리자도 고려중이긴한데..흠
<JSTae76> 마이크로소프트 해커톤 이벤트 관련 기사입니다 'http://www.betanews.net/article/566267'
<drake_cube> 음 SE쫔이네요
<drake_cube> 그렇다면 국영수 위주로 열심히 공부해서 지잡대 가야죠
<JSTae76> 인문계가면 해커톤 행사같은데 지원하거나 하기 힘들겠죠?
<JSTae76> 솔직히 고등학교 한 해 늦게 가고싶기도해요
<drake_cube> 아니 중고등핰교때 아무리 컴터 배워봤자 물리핰전공 핰생한테 2달이면 발리는게 현상황입니다
<JSTae76> ?
<drake_cube> 논리쫔 사고를 가지고 있지 않으면 개발이든 엔지니어든 못 해먹어요
<drake_cube> 지금 재밌고 하니까 프로그래밍이든 뭐든 할텐데,
<JSTae76> ㅏ그렇군요.. 전 잘 모르겠는데 주변으로부터 그런 소리를 간혹 듣는 편이긴한데..후
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 맞아요..재밌어서하죠ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> 일단 물리핰과나 수핰과 애들이 프로그래밍 배우면 장난아니게 빨라요
<drake_cube> 왜냐하면 컴퓨터는 수핰때문에 만들어진거니까.
<drake_cube> 수핰 잘하고 나서 얼마든지 잘 할 수 있음
<drake_cube> 그리고 저는 외국에도 나가서 사업까지 해본 사람인데 아직도 영어가 부좈해요
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 후..그런가요
<drake_cube> 최신기술이니 기술동향이니 트렌드니 하는거 파앜하는데 번옄서 나올때까지 기다리면 이미 트렌드는 지나가고 난 후임
<drake_cube> 국어가 제일 중요한데
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 영어가 어느정도 되야 한다는 말씀이시군요
<drake_cube> 어떤놈은 국어 잘해서 테스트장비 120대 분량 발주 받는데, 어떤놈은 국어 못해서 테스트장비 5대 발주 받아요
<markers> 수학 잘하는사람이 프로그래밍 잘 배운다 라는 말에 동의합니다 ;ㅁ; 저희 학교 수학과 학생이 저희과 수업 듣길래 제가 살짝 도와준다고 같이 얘기하면서 수업들었는데 기말고사쯤 되니깐 오히려 도움 받앗......
<drake_cube> 말빨은 궄어에서 나옴
<JSTae76> Markers, ...
<drake_cube> 그러니까 궄영수 위주로 열심히 공부해서 지잡대라도 가세요
<JSTae76> 지잡대가 뭔가요?
<JSTae76> 지방대?
<drake_cube> 아이비리그같은데는 좀 힘들테니
<grr> 지방 잡다한 대학교
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋ
<markers> KIST도 지잡대로 분류되는 이상한 현실
<drake_cube> 과핰기술원같은 지잡대
<JSTae76> 잌
<grr> MIT는 우월한 학교인데, 메사츄세츠 공대는 지잡대가 되는 현실
<drake_cube> 메사추세츠 공과대핰이라던가
<markers> 수잡대 비추... -_-;;;
<JSTae76> Seony님은 외국에 나가는 것도 생각해보라 말씀하셨는데..흠
<drake_cube> 뭐 제2국어 일본어 해서 와세다 정도도 괜찮아요
<grr> 짱구아빠 나온 대학
<JSTae76> 아앜ㅋ
<markers> 진짜 국내 대학교 다시 입학 할 수 있다고 하면 서울대 고려대 한양대 이런곳 갈거 아니면 그냥 국립대 가겟심;;
<drake_cube> 지금 아무리 열심히 해봤자 2~3달이면 발릴 수준임요
<drake_cube> 헐 우리핰교 빠졌어
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 어디시길래..
<drake_cube> 졸업은 안했지만 입핰은 했어요
<drake_cube> Y대
<JSTae76> 연세대?
<markers> Y대가 무슨대학교지 이런 생각 한 10초 정도.....
<markers> =_=;
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ후
<drake_cube> 지금 뭐 친구들이 잘한다 잘한다 하니까 우쭐하지만 그정도는 대핰가서 3개월만에 발리는게 현실
<drake_cube> grr, 니가 경험자자나
<markers> 안드로이드에서 특정 데이터를 받아와서 다른 앱으로 넘길려고 하는데 특정데이터를 파일로 저장시키는게 나을까요 그냥 넘기는게 나을까요 -_-;
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 후..그런가요ㅠ; 암담하네요
<grr> JSTae76: ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> Markers, 바로 전달하는게 처리속도도 빠르고 깔끔하지 않나요
<JSTae76> Markers, 바로 전달하는게 처리속도도 빠르고 깔끔하지 않나요?
<JSTae76> grr, ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ그래도 여러분 덕분에 좀 많은걸 배웠습니다ㅎㅎㅠ감사합니다~
<markers> JSTae76 괜찮아요 지금 대학교 4학년인 저보다 더 컴퓨터에 대해서는 많이 알고 계시는거 같네요
<drake_cube> 앤드로이드 개발은 안해봐서 모르겠는데 ios라면 파일로 해야됨미다
<yemharc> 우와
<yemharc> 막판까지 사람한테 아주 뽕을 뽑느구나...
<markers> ???
<JSTae76> Markers, 아닙니다ㅎ
<drake_cube> 뭐하래
<JSTae76> yemharc, ?
<grr> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ?
<JSTae76> 갑자기 뭐죠ㅋㅋ 이 분위기는
<markers> 먼가 퇴사 할려니깐 너님 머리에 든거 다 내 뱉고 가세요 이런 말을 한듯?
<yemharc> 온갖 잡다한거요
<yemharc> 뻔히 아시면서.....
<JSTae76> ??????????????
<JSTae76> 전 처박혀있을래요ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> (ㅁ..뭐지 하나도 모르겠어)
<grr> 내일 아파야겠다. 그래버리세요..
<drake_cube> 맘대로 아플수 있지 흠
<markers> 내일 아플겁니다 < .....
<yemharc> 아 진짜 10분전에 되던게 왜 안돼
<markers> 무슨일인지 알려주세요 궁금함
<drake_cube> 폰트 깔고 오것음
<JSTae76> 소프트웨어에도 제조물책임법이 입법화되나보네요 'http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LS2D&mid=shm&sid1=102&sid2=249&oid=008&aid=0002898761' (표현이 맞나?)
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 폰트 잘 바꾸고오셨나요ㅎ?
<JSTae76> 그나저나 다음 주 월요일이면 ..개학이네요ㅠ
<drake_cube> 아
<drake_cube> 다음주 휴가
<drake_cube> 오사카 가야지
<JSTae76> Apple Mac Book Pro 13", 2.9GHz Dual-core [Intel Core i7] - ~3.6GHz Turbo Boost, 8GB 1600MHz DD3 SDRAM, 1TB Serial ATA @ 5400RPM, SuperDrive x8, VGA Adaptar, iWorks, AppleCare :2,486,300 : 차후 4~6년간 사용
<JSTae76> 잘 선택 한 것일까요?
<drake_cube> 아니오
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 흐음..
<JSTae76> 어떻게 선택하면 현명한 판단일까요
<drake_cube> 흐음
<drake_cube> 그 돈으로 2년마다 한번씩 보급형으로 해서 사는게 좋을듯
<JSTae76> 으잌..그건 안되요ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 뭐 쓰기 나름이죠
<yemharc> 근데 저같으면 지금 맥북프로 안사요
<drake_cube> 컴터는 자기돈으로 사야 열심히 쓰게됨
<JSTae76> 그나저나 '리눅스 < Mac OS X'라고 생각하는 사람들이 꽤 많네요ㄷ MIUI DevTEAM이 '이것은 안좋아, 난 리눅스를 깔겠어'하고 고양이가 맥을 건들이고 있는 짤을 올리자 다들 Mac OS X가 좋다고 댓글..
<JSTae76> yemharc, 왜요ㅎㅎ?
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 그것맞죻
<yemharc> 일단 하드디스크 탑재라는데서부터 에러
<JSTae76> ?
<yemharc> 스스디 달아야죠
<yemharc> 그리고 ODD가 왜 필요한지도 의문이고
<yemharc> 4년 이상 쓸 생각인데 USB는 2.0이고
<JSTae76> 스스디는 비싸요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz03> odd 는 게임 설치할때 필요함
<yemharc> 그리고 제일 중요한 램확장은 없고
<drake_cube> 걍 2년마다 보급형으로 하나앀 사는게 저렴하게 먹혀요
<JSTae76> yemharc, MBP 램 확장되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 램만 확보되면 CPU 파워는 생각보다 많이 받쳐줘요
<yemharc> 8G 단거 아니에요?
<drake_cube> 8G 누구코에 붙여
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 16그램도 쓰다보면 부족한 세상
<JSTae76> 아진짜요?
<JSTae76> 전 2GB도 충분한데
<drake_cube> 올ㅋ
<JSTae76> ymeharc, USB 3.0이라고 명시되어 있어요
<yemharc> 저같으면 그 돈 세이브하고 10월까지 알바뛰어서 더 좋은거 사겠어요
<autowiz03> 8기가 모듈 나왔으니 i7 데탑에 붙이면 48 GB 까지 가능
<JSTae76> 단 서버어린이는 16GB도 모지랄듯해요
<JSTae76> 빌드봇을 돌리니깐ㄷ
<drake_cube> autowiz03, 64GB요
<yemharc> 맥은 쓰다보면 유틸이 점점 늘어나서 부족해요
<yemharc> 제가 딱 부팅하고 각종 유틸(항상 쓰는놈들) 다 켜놓으면 OS포함 벌써 5그램 가까이 먹는데........
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ.. 일반 브랜드 노트북사자니 Mac OS X는 사용하고 싶은데 MBP Pro 15"는 좀 많이 비싸고ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그리고 그렇게 상시 켜져있는 유틸 안 쓸거면 맥 안쓰는게 나아요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 헐ㅋ?
<yemharc> 말했잖아요. 맥OS 자체가 뛰어난게 아니라
<yemharc> 주변 어플을 포함한 환경 자체가 뛰어난거라고
<JSTae76> yemharc, 흐얼
<yemharc> 시스템 안정성만 따지면 일주일 정도 삽질한 리눅스가 훨씬 좋아요
<drake_cube> 헐 맼빠가 그런얘길 하다닛
<yemharc> 응? 왜요 맞는건 맞는거지
<drake_cube> 웃기지마 안정성으로 따지자면 netBSD임
<yemharc> 그런 외계인도 분쇄해버릴 물건은 좀 빼요..........
<drake_cube> "내 하드웨어중에 반을 못 쓰지만 안정적임" <-
<yemharc> 부팅 후 200k 먹는게 무슨 최신 OS야.......
<drake_cube> 아니야~
<drake_cube> 보름정도 켜놨더니 10k 정도 더 먹더라구
<Seony> 저녁밥 먹고온 새 아직도 맥 얘기... ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> 캐노니컬 면접은 대충.. 망한듯..
<Seony> 그래요? 어제도 누가 찾아와서, 사람뽑기 힘들다면서 소개 좀 시켜달라던데..
<grr> 연락 안옴?
<drake_cube> 일주일 지났는데 안오는걸 보면 뭐..
<JSTae76> ...
<JSTae76> Seony, 어제였나요? 그제아니였나요?
<drake_cube> Seony, 대충 상황을 보니까 Calxeda쪽 영업사원 모집중인거 같더라구요
<JSTae76> 맥은 램이 부족하구나;;후
<grrr> 튕겼었네
<Guest17912> ..
<yemharc> 칼세다인가.....
<yemharc> 맥은 램이 제일 중요합니다 (두둥)
<Seony> 모든 컴퓨터가 다 램이 중요하잖아요.
<Seony> 하다못해 전화기도 램이 중요한데.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 아니고요
<yemharc> CPU랑 램 중에서 선택하라면 램이 더 비중이 높다는거죠
<yemharc> 당장 제 아이들 상태만 해도 5그램 가까이 먹고 있으니.......
<Seony> 아... 그런 의미였군요. 하긴 맥은 CPU보단 램이 좀...
<Seony> 요즘 재순형님 안오시네요
<yemharc> 각종 유틸이랑 함께 돌리는거 아니면 사실 의미가 없기도 하고요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 무슨 유틸리티 돌리세요?
<yemharc> 음;;
<autowiz03> asrock extreme 보드는 괜찮나? asrock 저가에 하도 디여서리
<Seony> yemharc: 바텐더가 지금은 필수앱이 됐네요. 전부 다 넣어놓고 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 리눅스에서 GUI로 폴더 안의 .으로 시작하는 파일을 볼려면 어떻게 해야되나요?
<drake_cube> 흠
<drake_cube> 일반적인 용도로는 asus가 괜찮지 않던가요
<drake_cube> markers, ls -al
<yemharc> DTerm, CoBook, MacKeeper, Dropbox, Evernote, Bartender, iMessage, Growl, CheatSheet, Pocket 등등등등등
<JSTae76> drake_cube, GUI!
<drake_cube> 아
<JSTae76> 그그
<JSTae76> 노틸러스에서 보기-숨김파일보기엿던가
<JSTae76> 거기가면잇어요ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> gui는 몰름
<JSTae76> 다른 브랜드 노트북은 왠만하면 좋은데 mac os x를 못 쓴다는게...............
<yemharc> 인터넷 실명제 위헌판결
<JSTae76> 흠..돌아버리겠네요ㅠ
<JSTae76> MBP 13"을 포기하는게 젤 편하려나..
<JSTae76> 흠..그냥 사야겠어요; 램이 거슬리는데
<JSTae76> 나중에 MBP 13" RAM 16GB로 업그레이드하면되겠죠뭐..Mac은 Swap없나요?
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> 이런!
<JSTae76> Apple Mac Pro 공식 풀옵션 가격 : 21,365,400
<yemharc> 엉? 300정도 부족한데......
<cai_> JSTae76: 저희 학교 오세요 ㅋㅋ.. CS하기엔 딱임
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅋㅋ?
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> cai_,?
<cai_> (irc 백로그 읽고있었어요 ㅋㅋ 학교 얘기나왔길래;;)
<JSTae76> cai_, 아앜ㅋ
<JSTae76> Apple MacBook Air 최고사양도 아깝을것같고..
<yemharc> 에어는 램만 확장하는게 가장 현명해요
<yemharc> 13인치 프로는 램 확장 + 원한다면 SSD 약간
<yemharc> 15인치는 은행잔고를 본 뒤............. 자세한 설명은 생략한다.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 근데 250 SSD는 부족할듯해서
<JSTae76> 근데 우분투에서 하는 모든 작업을 Mac OS X에서 할 수 잇나요?
<yemharc> 데이터 쌓아놓고 사는거 아니면 그정도면 충분해요
<markers> 잉 인터넷 실명제( 본인 확인제 ) 는 머죠 -_-? 엉???????????
<yemharc> 뭐, 거의 다 된다고 보면 됩니다
<yemharc> markers: 우리 사이트 가입할때 주민번호 넣죠?
<yemharc> 그거 위헌이란 소리에요
<markers> 위현?
<yemharc> 헌법 위반
<JSTae76> yemharc, 구지 안되는게있다면요??
<yemharc> 더 쉽게 말하면 "이건 국민의 인권을 유린한다"
<yemharc> JSTae76: 리눅스 전용(?) 어플?
<markers> 그럼 흠 확인 안하면 어떻게 되는거지 응?;;
<yemharc> 뭘 어찌되요. 실명제는 전세계에서 한국밖에 없는데
<JSTae76> 아아ㅎ
<markers> 아 그래요?
<yemharc> 페북 가입할떄 뭐뭐 써 넣었나 생각해보세요
<JSTae76> 제가 고른 MBP로 하고, SSD/RAM은 필요하다면 추후에 하는게 현명할까요?
<yemharc> 부가정보 말고 필수로 입력해야 가입되는거
<markers> 이름?
<markers> =ㅅ=;;
<yemharc> JSTae76: 제가 볼떈 그래요
<JSTae76> 아무리생각해도 당장은 SSD/RAM이 필요없을 것 같긴합니다
<drake_cube> 음
<yemharc> markers: 정확히는 ID(이메일), 비밀번호, 닉네임
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그대로 가되 추후에 업그레이드가 필요할듯하다 이말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> JSTae76: 맥은 [추후 업그레이드]가 안됩니당
<yemharc> 보드에 납땜해서 박아 나옵니다
<drake_cube> HDD 부팅 약 8분 / SSD 부팅 약 20초
<JSTae76> yemharc, SSD/RAM은 셀업할수있지않나요?
<JSTae76> drake_cube, MBP?
<JSTae76> drake_cube, MBP요?
<yemharc> 그것도 에어 디자인은 SSD만 가능합니다
<JSTae76> 에어는 그닥..
<drake_cube> 집에 납하고 인두기 있고 베짱이 있다면 셀업 가능하겠죠
<yemharc> 레티나 프로도 마찬가지에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 레티나안사요ㅎ
<yemharc> 에어 디자인 -> 유니바디, 얇은거
<drake_cube> ...
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 그냥 열고 드라이버돌리면 되지않나요?
<drake_cube> 맼을 왜 사요 그럼?
<drake_cube> 그냥 빈 셀이 있어요 거기다 SMD타입 메모리 갖다 납땜해야 돼요
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 아그렇군요ㄷ
<JSTae76> drake_cube, Mac OS X때문에요
<drake_cube> osx은 그냥 깔아서 쓰면 되잖아요
<drake_cube> 굳이 xcode때문이라면 vmware에 깔아서 쓰는 방법도 있는데
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 아뇨..그냥 Mac OS X를 사용하보고싶은거에요 메인 OS로
<yemharc> 저의 시작도 단순히 그것뿐이었죠 (먼산)
<drake_cube> ... 핰생 입장에선 힘들텐데요..
<JSTae76> drake_cube, 뭐 어떤 부분이 힘들어요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그런데?어떻게됬나요ㅋㅋ?
<Guest17912> 부모님이 사주시는 건가요?
<drake_cube> yemharc, osx을 접하고 나서부터 쓴돈 얼마?
<yemharc> 큰거 한장
<yemharc> 하드웨어만........
<JSTae76> Guest17912,넵
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ.고민되네요
<JSTae76> 추후 프로그램 구매돈도 꽤 들어갈것같은데..
<drake_cube> 소프트웨어 비용도 월에 평균 얼마씩 나가고 있지?
<drake_cube> ㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr> 왜자꾸 닉이 바뀌지..
<JSTae76> 잌
<markers> ~_~
<JSTae76> 흐흐흐흐흐흠..고민되네요
<yemharc> 소프트웨어는 뭐....... 아이폰/패드까지 하면 달 30?
<drake_cube> 맼용 프로그램은 윈도우만큼 어플리케이션이 널려있지 않고, 사실 부담은 되지만 짘장인 입장에서 큰 돈은 아니기 때문에 짘장인이라면 괜찮지만 용돈 받아쓰는 핰생 입장에서는 좀 힘들어유
<yemharc> 뭐, 무료도 많죠
<yemharc> 근데 좋은건 거의 다 유료라는거 ~_~
<drake_cube> 유료 안 쓸거면 걍 윈도우 쓰는게 낫지..
<drake_cube> 리눜스나
<JSTae76> 맥 무슨무슨 프로그램 사용하게되나요?
<JSTae76> 패렐인가 걔랑..
<Seony> 맥 쓰면서 사용하게 되는 프로그램에 패럴이 들어가다니... ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> Seony, yemharc 젭라 용돈받아쓰는 핰생에게까지 맼 전도하지 맙시다 -.-;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_cube: 근데 요즘보면 그렇지도 않아요
<JSTae76> ?
<yemharc> IT관련 고등학교 애들 보면 반수 이상이 다 사과.........
<JSTae76> 흠..
<JSTae76> Seony, 뭐뭐쓰게되나요?
<Seony> 너무 많은데요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 눈에 보이는 것부터 나열하자면...
<JSTae76> Seony, 램 8GB 부족하신가요?
<Seony> 바텐더, iStat, iMesage, Typinator, Mint, Default Folder X, Alfred, Cobook...
<Seony> 아뇨 안모자라요..
<drake_cube> 나도 솔짘히 유지비때문에 맼 사기가 많이 꺼려지는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 유지비 들어갈 게 있나요?
<drake_cube> 초기 비용도 비용이지만..
<drake_cube> '사용' 하려면.. ㄱ-
<drake_cube> 앱 하나둘앀 사게 되잖아요
<yemharc> 엉..... 근데 그건 한번 사면 끝이잖아요
<Seony> 안사면 그만이죠.
<Seony> 맥도 오픈소스 많은데, 그거 쓰면 되죠.
<yemharc> 형 그것만 비용으로 치면 형평성에 어긋나죠
<Seony> 리눅스 쓸 때는 다들 앱 안사잖아요.
<yemharc> 해적판 구하러 다니는 시간도 엄연히 비용이고
<JSTae76> Seony, 사용하시는 유료 애플리케이션말입니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JSTae76: 아... 제 유료앱이요? 좀 많은데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리눅스에서 오픈소스 앱 or PPA찾고 설치하는 시간도 비용이잖아요
<yemharc> 물론 현금이냐 아니냐 차이는 있지만요
<yemharc> 저도 달 30이라고 해도 그 중에 25만 이상은 사실 음악/책/영화 사거나 보는데 드는 비용인거 감안하면 사실 거의 없는거나 마찬가지고
<JSTae76> 엄청고민되네요
<drake_cube> 하긴 돈버는 짘장인들보다 핰생들이 돈이 더 많잖아
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐 전도니 뭐니 농담삼아 말하긴 하는데, 소프트웨어 개발자라면 맥 한번 정도는 써보는게 좋다고 봐요
<yemharc> 맥 자체보다 소프트웨어 디자인에 대해서 생각해 볼만한 여지가 많더라구요
<drake_cube> ㅇㅇ 개발자라면.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그런가요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 일단은 앱 구매비용을 부모님에게 대달라하기에는 정말로 죄송스러우니 그때까지는 돈을 벌든지 어찌해야겠어요
<JSTae76> 맥사고 필수적으로사는 유료앱은 머잇나요?
<yemharc> 음.......
<Seony> 그건 무슨 일을 하느냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<Seony> 프로그래머라면 당연히 에디터가 먼저 필요할거고,
<yemharc> 제가볼때 무조건 살 수밖에 없는건 없네요
<Seony> 논문이나 자료를 관리해야할 일이 많다면 데본이 있어야할거고..
<Seony> 바텐더는 필수가 아닐까 싶네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 알집이나 그런 공통적인 그런거요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 바텐더는 뭐하는 애에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 바텐더도 앱이 많아져야 쓰는거죠
<Seony> 요즘 알집 쓰는 사람도 있나요?
<JSTae76> 요쿠르트만 7개ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 알집은 안쓰지만ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 압축유틸리티처럼 그런거요
<Seony> 알프레드 같은 런처도 있어야할거고..
<yemharc> Unarchiver라고 무료앱 있습니다.
<Seony> 압축 유틸리티는 기본 지원되요
<JSTae76> 알프레드는머죠ㅎ?
<yemharc> 근데 사실 맥은 압축은 유틸 없어도 문제가 없어서.....
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅋㅋ그뜻이아니라 아주 기본적인 그런거요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 런처 프로그램인데, 맥 사고나서 얘기해요. 지금 설명해봐야 이해가 안될테니까..
<yemharc> 그 "아주 기본적인"게......윈도랑 개념 자체가 틀려요
<yemharc> 윈도 기준으로 보면 이미 필수 유틸까지 다 깔려서 나온 느낌이고
<yemharc> 우분투랑 비교하면 비슷비슷에서 약간 더 많은 정도고
<JSTae76> 잠시만요;;조금만있다가접속하게요
<JSTae76> ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎ
<yemharc> 애초에 가장 중요한건 뷰어 종류인데, 미리보기가 워낙 강력하니 (....)
<drake_cube> 쩝
<drake_cube> 더러운 앤드로이드
<yemharc> 왜요?
<drake_cube> 삼성이 오픈을 안 해
<drake_cube> 외산폰에서 다 되는게 국산폰에서만 안되는게 몇 있음
<drake_cube> 그래서 지금 내가 무슨짓을 하고 있냐면
<drake_cube> 삼성꺼 기본프로그램을 gdb로 까고있어 -.-
<cai_> 인텔 aes 인스트럭션들 쓰면 aes 연산 얼마나 더 빨리 할수 있는지 아시는분 계신가요
<yemharc> ;;;
<JSTae76> 갑자기 말 끊어서 죄송합니다..
<yemharc> 아뇨;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아, 그렇네
<yemharc> 맥의 "기본상태"는요
<yemharc> http://macnews.tistory.com/127 대충 요정도부터 시작합니다
<yemharc> 이게 OS 설치하자마자 가능한 것들 중 일부에요
<JSTae76> 오그렇군요
<JSTae76> 근데 가만 생각해보니 유료 앱은 그닥 살 일이 없겠네요..왜냐면 전 우분투에서도 Chrome+Terminal 끝ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 쓰다보면 사게됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cube> cai_, 그건 그냥 어셈코드 짜서 돌려보면 금방 나오는것 아닌가요 ~_~
<JSTae76> 그런가요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 개인적으로 맥 사고 후회만 안했으면 조켓어요
<Seony> 테마라던가 하는 것들에 신경쓰면 아마 후회할 거에요
<Seony> 직접 뭘 꾸며야 직성이 풀리거나 한다면...
<Seony> 제가 산 것들 중에서 단연 최고의 앱은 역시 서브라임이네요..
<cai_> drake_cube: 넹 ㅡ.ㅡ 혹시 미리 벤치마킹 해보신분이 있나 싶어서요
<cai_> 인터넷에서도 딱히 유용한 통계가 없길래요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 서
<JSTae76> 꾸미는건안해서ㅎ
<JSTae76> 심플과순정
<Seony> 그럼, 사고나서 다시 얘기해요.
<Seony> 지금 얘기해야 이해하기 어려울 거에ㅛ.
<Seony> 바텐더가 뭔지, 데본씽크가 뭔지 설명하려면 좀 어렵거든요
<Seony> 써보면서 직접 봐야 이해가 가니깐요..
<JSTae76> 아넵ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 버스타려는데 눈에 빗물잌..
<JSTae76> 버스에 서서가는데 옆에애가 곧 내린다길래 슬그머니 그 아이곁으로 왔다가 일어나자마자 앉았네욬
<drake_kr> 아 키보드 가져가뿌네
<JSTae76> ?
<drake_kr> 큐브에 쓰던 키보드 잠깐 가져간다고..
<JSTae76> 아아ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그래서ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Drake_kr로 접속하셨군ㅇᆢㄷ
<JSTae76> 요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 사이다 땡겨
<markers> 아아
<markers> 안드로이드에서 여기 접속하고 싶네요 -_-;
<markers> 왜 안되는거야 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 앱 AndroIRC를 사용하세요
<markers> 안되요 그게..
<markers> 앱이 안되는건지 접속이 안되는건지는 정확히 모르겟지만
<drake_kr> 앤드로이드는 vnc 힘든가
<Seony> unixcruiser라는 분이 포럼에서 쪽지를 보내셨는데... 왠지 포럼에 이름있는 분들한테는 전부 다 쪽지를 보낸듯 하군요..
<markers> 뭐라고 쪽지가?
<Seony> devOps에 대해서 어떻게 생각하느냐구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 99% idle 상태인 데탑 전기세 그렇게 많이 안나가겠죠?
<markers> 전기세라 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 데탑 하나 줏어갖구 왔는데, 막상 놋북서버 치우고 이거 놓을려니 전기세가 좀 걱정되서요...
<markers> 저 혼자 자취합니다만 냉장고 말곤 컴퓨터에 Tv잠깐 보는정도인데 3마넌 내외로 나왓던듯..
<markers> 물론 외쿡은 요금이 어떻게 되는지 모르겟지만;
<Seony> 음.. 이건 24시간 돌릴 서버라서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 생각엔 전기세보다 소음이.........
<Seony> 거실에 놓을거라 괜찮을 거에요...
<markers> 꽤 나가지 않을까요? 제 친구녀석도 서버 하나 집에 돌리던거 같던데 은근 돈 깨진다고 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 한국 기준으로 데탑하나 한달 풀로 틀어놓으면 대충 2만원 정도 나옵니다
<yemharc> 근데 항상 돌아가는 냉장고나 뭐 이런것도 있어서 누진세가 붙는지 안붙는지 정확하진 않아요
<Seony> 저희집이... 냉장고 2대,  놋북 4대, 데탑 1대, 모니터 2대 등등... 정도 해서 한 10만원쯤 나오는거 같네요
<yemharc> 미국도 누진세는 붙죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 누진세는 없어요
<yemharc> 그래요?
<yemharc> 그럼 2만원 정도 추가되는 선에서 끝날거 같은데요
<Seony> 대신 싸진 않죠. 뭐 소득수준이 좀 있으니까 그게 크게 비싸게 느껴지진 않지만요...
<Seony> 음... 2만원 정도라면... 놋북이랑 자리교체 하면 만얼마 수준이겠군요
<drake_kr> 아무리 cpu가 idle이어도 기본으로 먹는게 좀 쎕니다..
<Seony> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 일단 그래핔카드 달려있으면 무조건 빼세요 idle에서 40w는 처먹습니다 -.-
<Seony> 안그래도 와이프가 데탑 보더니, 전기세 더 나오게 생겼구만 그러던데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래픽카드가 달려잇긴 한데, 이게 좀 이상하게 생겼어요. 아마 듀얼용인듯...
<markers> 안드로이드가 리눅스엿던가요? @_@?;;
<drake_kr> 리눅스 Base죠 정확히 말하자면
<Seony> 커널이 리눅스.
<drake_kr> Kernel만 리눜스
<markers> 검색하다가 안드로이드 루팅 이라는게 보여서 머지 했더니 관리자 권한 얻는거를 말하는거던데 -ㄱ;;;
<markers> 커널만...흠;
<markers> 아직도 커널의 개념이 안 잡혀잇음 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 로봇으로 치면 동력원이죠
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 자원관리 프로그램이라고 보시면 될듯
<yemharc> 동력원만 있으면 기타 부품은 뭘 붙이든 상관없는거죠. 산업용 파츠를 붙이면 산업로봇, 청소기 파츠를 붙이면 청소로봇 등등
<drake_kr> cpu 할당해주고 ram 할당해주고 각종 디바이스 할당해주는 뭐 그런놈임
<markers> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%BB%A4%EB%84%90_%28%EC%BB%B4%ED%93%A8%ED%8C%85%29
<markers> 이게 맞는말인가요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 업어온 데탑 치곤 좋네요. 레이드 컨트롤러도 달려있고..
<Seony> 지포스 9300에....
<drake_kr> 흠 보기 어렵게 되어있지만 얼추 맞는 내용이네요
<drake_kr> Seony: 전기먹는하마네요
<markers> 아 갑자기 잠이 오네 -_-;
<Seony> 그럼 일단 그래픽카드부터 제거해야겠군요
<drake_kr> 그냥.. 노트붘 쓰시는게 나을것 같은데;;
<Seony> 놋북에 외장하드 붙여놓으니까 파일서버로 쓰기가 좀 많이 곤란하더라구요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 다 처분하시고 My Book Live Duo 같은거 하나 쓰시는게..
<Seony> 절전모드 들어갔다가 안켜지는 경우는 다반사고, usb 연결 에러나서 재부팅해야되고, 기가비트 깔아놨는데 속도가 그래봐야 30메가고..
<Seony> 집 내부라서 기가빗 파일서버 굴릴려고 하는 거거든요...
<drake_kr> MBL같은경우 동작전력 10w MBLD는 15W정도..
<Seony> idle시 2w 먹는 맥미니가 짱이군요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 데비안 기반이고요
<drake_kr> 맼미니가 x86계열인걸로 아는데.. 그렇게 나오진 않을텐데요 -.-
<drake_kr> 아예 Sleep 모드가 아닌 이상에야..
<Seony> 애플에서 그렇게 광고해요
<drake_kr> nic에다가 무슨짓을 해놨나보군요
<drake_kr> 근데 서버는 거의 안 도는 시간이 없다고 봐도 돼서..
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요. 거의 안도는 시간은 없죠
<drake_kr> 저만해도 grr한테 받은 MBL에다가 웹서버/torrentbox/samba 설치해놓고 본체는 꺼두는편..
<markers> 근데 서버 가지고 보통 무슨 작업들을 하시길래 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 꼭 뭔가를 거창하게 해야 서버는 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 파일서버에 개발용 APM 정도...
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단 데비안기반이라 짱좋더라구요
<drake_kr> 뭐 주는대로 쓴다면 http://ruinses.tistory.com/120 이제품도 꽤 괜찮구요
<Seony> 근데... 이 데탑은 소음이 거의 없네요
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 귀를 갖다대야 들리는 진동 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오옹
<Seony> 좋은 것도 아닌데... 그냥 Dell Optiplex거든요...
<drake_kr> 제 pc는 슬슬 '그래핔카드 바꿀때 되지 않았냐'라는 압렼을 주고 있던데..
<Seony> 게임 하세요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 그래핔카드 팬이 좀 시끄러워져서요
<Seony> 아~ 그것도 팬에서 소리가 나겠군요..
<drake_kr> 그냥 넘기고 7750 하나 바를까 생각중요
<drake_kr> 7750 fanless
<Seony> 77xx면 요즘 얼마에요?
<drake_kr> 14만원인가 하던데요 다나와에서
<Seony> 음.. 많이 떨어졌군요
<drake_kr> 지금 보니 13만원대도 있네요
<drake_kr> 7750이 맘에 드는게
<drake_kr> 외부전원이 안 들어가요
<drake_kr> 그만큼 전렼 덜 먹는다는 얘기..
<Seony> 아... 전기세가 덜나오겠군요
<drake_kr> 외부전원도 없는데 지금 제것보다 한 20%정도 성능이 나아졌대요
<drake_kr> 5750 쓰는중인데..
<autowiz_> 최근에 자꾸 인터넷이 끊어지내 어떻하면 되지...
<drake_kr> 에그도 괜찮은가봐요
<autowiz_> 초기 kt egg 공기계 있는뎅...
<autowiz_> 필요한사람??
<drake_kr> Give & Take 감사합니다.
<yemharc_> 음 이런 젠장......
<drake_kr> 믕?
<yemharc_> boot가 거의 다 차서 커널을 지우곤
<yemharc_> grub업뎃 안하고 리붓 (...)
<drake_kr> 멋지네
<markers> 니
<markers> 이런 ;ㅁ;
<markers> ls 친다는게
<yemharc_> .
<drake_kr> 초개새
<drake_kr> 이런.. chroot 친다는게..
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 박기한 순식간에 등골브레이커 됐네..
<yemharc_> ?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 중국 정말 잘 베꼈네
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 근데 정전식터치면..
<yemharc> 삼성 이상의 능력자
<drake_kr> 아예 작정하고 베꼈다는 얘긴데..
<drake_kr> 정전식터치는 샘플이 없지..
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 뭐 거긴 애초애 이름부터 노리고 만든데니까요
<drake_kr> 아, 작정하게 베낀게 아니라
<drake_kr> 제대로 팔려고 작정하고 만든거
<drake_kr> 최소로 찍는게 10만대니까..
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 근데 스펙 제외하곤 괜찮아 보이긴 해요
<yemharc> 일단 가격이 쌀테니까!
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 애플은 그럴만한데
<drake_kr> 다른제품은 인건비가 그만치 안들어갔잖어
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<drake_kr> 갤럭시S3는 40만원이면 살 수 있을것 같은데 왜 100만원이나 줘야 하는가..
<drake_kr> 어째서 2등급우유는 없는것인가
<Seony> 아마도 사람 먹는 게 아니기 때문이 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그럼 1등급우유는 왜 광고하는거죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안심하고 먹으라 이 얘기겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저질등급 안섞어서 내보내니까 걱정말라 이거 아닐까요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 1등급이라고 광고하면서 돈을 더 받았어요
<Seony> 그럼 2등급 먹을테니까 돈 덜받으라고 하세요 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 1등급이라고 광고하던게 아주 오래된 얘기 아닌가요?
<Seony> 한 10년은 된거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 그러니까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 퉤근합니다
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<DarkCircle> razGon_Xch, 너브죽
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 늦게 답드리네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 별일 없으셨죠? 크크
<DarkCircle> 날씨가 그렇고 그렇다보니
<twinsenx> comix 만화뷰어 조으네요. http://comix.sourceforge.net 소프트웨어센터에서 설치도 쉽고. CCL이나 퍼블릭도메인에서 저작권 풀린 양키만화 다운받아보구 있어염=_=
<twinsenx> 1940년대 이전 대륙의(미국대륙) 감성이 물씬물씬  =_= ...
<twinsenx> comix 덕분에 우분투 기본 압축관리자로는 rar파일이 안풀린다는것두 알게되꾸
<twinsenx> xarchive랑 부속 rar 옵션을 소프트웨어센터에서 설치해야 rar 를 풀수있군염
<twinsenx> rar를 압축푼 다음 다시 cbz(comic book zip)포맷으로 압축하구 있어염. comix는 cbr(comic book rar)를 못 읽더군요.
<DarkCircle> rar옵션이 아니라 rar프로그램을 설치하는게 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle> xarchive 가 자체적으로 압축을 하고 풀고 하진 못하거든요 프론트엔드라서
<twinsenx> 아 그런가봅니다 unrar-free랑 unrar가 있나본데 독점소스쪽인 unrar를 설치하나봅니다
<twinsenx> 신동우 화백 홍길동 종이책만화를 찾아볼라그랬더니 발간 1965년이니까.. 아직 저작권 안 풀렸겠죠?
<twinsenx> 한국도 70년 동안 인지는 몰겠지만.. 아니다 신동우 화백 상속인이 있으니 더 길어지는건강.. ㅋ 잘 모르겠네염
<twinsenx> 허걱 2007년에 신동우 화백 컬렉션(여러 작품 모음)이 복간된네요. 25만원 +_+; http://goo.gl/EiHli
<DarkCircle> 호오 콜렉션이 ..!
<twinsenx> 종이만화책 수집가한테 빌려보는거 외엔, 스캔파일이 퍼블릭도메인에 올라오는건 오랜 세월 뒤일듯. 훔.. 신동우 컬렉션을 소장하는 시립공립도서관이 있을래나;;;
<twinsenx> http://goo.gl/RFYFc 아까 daum쪽은 가격표시 오류인듯. 이십오만원은 너무하다 싶더니만. 인터파크에서는 할인해서 일만팔천원이네여.
<twinsenx> 요정도 가격이면 구입할 맴이 생기네여. 퍼블릭도메인에 스캔파일로 합법적으로 풀리기까진 상당히 오랜 세월 흘러야할테니
<twinsenx> 어익후;;; 25만원이 맞나봅니다;;; 2007년 신동우 컬렉션은 절판에 품절이라서;; 20만원~25만원에 거래되나봅니다;;;
<DarkCircle> 미개봉 상품인가보군요 덜덜
<twinsenx> 예. 부천만화정보센터? 여기가 사단법인인지 영리법인인지 모르겠지만. 여기서 2쇄 3쇄 재차 출판하지 않는한... 저 가격은 당분간 안 떨어지겠죠.
<twinsenx> 로보트태권브이 VHS 테이프가 십몇년전 일백만원 호가하던걸 생각해보믄... 물론 dvd 복각 나오면서 훅 떨어지긴했지마는..
<twinsenx> 아~ 부산대학교 도서관에 '신동우 컬렉션' 있네요. 도서관 가서 보믄 되겠네여. ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 저번달에 강도하 '위대한 캐츠비' 총6권 삼만육천원에 질렀는데.. 역시나 웹툰이랑 종이랑 느낌이 다르군요. 종이가 더 눈에 잘 꽂히는걸보니 역시 옛날 인간;
<twinsenx> RGB 인간과 CMYK 인간..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Seony: 비가오는 아침입니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 네안녕하세요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 저도 비가오는 아침이군요..
<Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요. 낮에도 여기는 덥네요
<JSTae76> Seony, Seony님은 어떤 날씨를 좋아하시나요?
<JSTae76> Apple이 삼성보다 브랜드 가치가 2배가 되었답니다
<JSTae76> 된답니다
<Seony> JSTae76: 저는, 구름 많은 날이 좋아요.
<Seony> 정확히 얘기하자면, 좀 쌀쌀한 날씨..
<JSTae76> Seony,오옹그러시군요  전 어제도 말씀드렸다시피 비오는 날씨가 좋네요ㅎ
<Seony> 한국마켓 가서 렛츠비라는 커피캔을 사갖구왔는데... 지금 보니까 완전 한모금 거리밖에 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 원래 ㅣㅇ
<Seony> 여기는 350ml가 제일 작은 캔이거든요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 원래 양이 얼마안데요ㅋㅋ 한국에서는 렛츠비보단 레쓰비라하는데ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony,헐진짜요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 사실 350ml짜리캔도 작아서 잘 안사먹는데..
<Seony> 탄산이면 뭐 550은 되야 돈주고 사먹고... 탄산 아니면 한 700 정도 ㅎㅎ (살찌는 지름길)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그정도는 되야죠.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 700정도는 되야. 먹을만하죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 우와..
<JSTae76> 저흰 350이면 충분..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-24
<razGon_web> yo man~!
<razGon_web> 350이면 한모금도 안된다.!man~!
<razGon_web> 최소 컴앞에서 시즈모드로 있으려면 한 700정도는 되야 한다는..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 거기에 프링글스나 팝콘... 그러면서 이런 비오는 날에 영화 보거나 멜론탑100 들으면서 LOL하면 짱이라는.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 재접속했습니다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아침을 안 먹었더니 배가 고프네요ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..아침을먹을껄그랬네요ㅜ 아침부터 배가 아파서 Skip했더니
<JSTae76> SyouJyoA, 안녕하세요
<SyouJyoA> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 처음뵙네요
<Seony> 역시 몬헌은 언제해도 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 벌써 5년 넘게 하는 중인데..
<JSTae76> Seony, 몬헌? 몬스터헌터?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_web> 워드프레스책을 가져올걸그랬어요.
<razGon_web> 환자가 비때문에 너무없네요.
<razGon_web> 개점 휴업상태
<JSTae76> Seony, 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 병원에서 일하세요?
<razGon_web> 병원이 아니라 그냥 작은 의원에서 원장직하고 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 원래 이시간이 가장 바빠서 챗못하는데.ㅎ
<razGon_web> markers: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 대전 날씨는 어떤지요? 광주는 비는 그쳤습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 그러시군요ㅎ
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> samahui, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> samahui: 어서오세요.
<JSTae76> Welcome
<razGon_web> 워드프레스 책을 가져와서 공부할걸.. 아니다. 오늘은 할일이 좀있군요. 내일 워크샾이라서 예습해야 하고, 성경책도 읽어야 하고.하네요.
<samahui> 오늘도 날씨는 이상야릇하네요. 요즘 우리나라 날씨는 꼭 동남아 아열대기후 같아요.
<samahui> 덥다가 비오다가... 비오다가 덥다가...
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 옹..교회다니세요?
<JSTae76> samahui, 그러게말입니다..우리나라에서 제주도는 그런현상을 자주 볼 수 있어요
<samahui> 요즘은 전국적으로 그런거 같아요
<JSTae76> samahui, 그러게말입니다..
<samahui> 휴가라 강원도 놀러갔다 왔는데... 거의 비만보다 단하루 반짝 해떠서 바다에서 놀았네요.
<JSTae76> 텍스트큐브 블로그 설정중인데 짜증나네요 -_-
<JSTae76> 아오..
<markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> markers: 안녕하세요
<markers> razGon_web 대전은 비가 쬐금씩 내리네요
<Seony> razGon_web, 트랜스미션 웹GUI용 패키지 이름이 따로 있나요>?
<JSTae76> Seony, sudo apt-get install transmission-daemon
<JSTae76> Seony, 이거 말씀이세요?
<JSTae76> 토렌트그거?
<Seony> 넵. 벌써 세팅 중 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> web용 gui가 따로있는줄 알았어요
<JSTae76> Seony, 아ㅎㅎ 성공하시길ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 성공하고자시고가 있나요 ㅎㅎ 그냥 하면 되죠
<markers> 저게 머죠??
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<Seony> web gui가 utorrent gui보다 더 깔끔하네요
<Seony> markers: 토렌트 클라이언트.
<Seony> 음... 이걸로 써야겠다...
<markers> utorrent 같은 거 말씀하시는건가요?
<JSTae76> 보안 파일 서버를 구축해야할텐데..흠
<JSTae76> 여러명이 보안 인증을 통해 웹에서 사용할 수 있는 그런게 있나요?
<Seony> 그런거라뇨?
<markers> ftp 'ㅅ'?;;
<Seony> 웹에서 사용할 수 잇는 "뭘" 묻는건지 얘길 해야...
<JSTae76> Seony, 웹에서 보안인증 (비밀번호 입력등..)을 거친 뒤 파일을 업로드 / 다운로드 할 수 있는 패키지말입니다ㅎ
<Seony> 보안인증이야 그냥 htpasswd 쓰면 되잖아요. 아니면 webdav 해도 되고..
<JSTae76> Markers, FTP는 조금 그렀네요..개인적으로 서버 자체에 유저계정을 만들지 않고 웹 DB상에서 계정을 생성할 수 있으면 좋겠어요
<Seony> htpasswd로 아이디 만들고 webdav으로 하면 될듯...
<markers> 흠 ..
<markers> 다들 친하다고 생각하는 사람들과 얘기할때 거리가 어느정도 되시나요 -_-?;;
<JSTae76> Markers, 거리라니요?
<markers> 본인과 그사람의 거리 'ㅅ'
<markers> 간격이라고 할까
<JSTae76> Markers, 흠..남자들끼리라면 성담해도 꺼리낌없고 살짝은 부끄럽거나 남에게 말 못 하는 말을 할 수 있는???
<markers> 아뇨아뇨 실제 거리 ㅎㅎ;;
<markers> 예를 들어서 한 30~50센치 두고서 이야기한다든지 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Markers, 으잌..그럼 바로 앞에서 얘기하죠
<JSTae76> Markers, 근데 상황마다 다르지않나요?
<markers> 흠 ~_~
<JSTae76> Ajaxplorer는 모바일 환경에서 사용할 수 있나요?
<Seony> ajax면... 모바일 웹브라우저에 따라 다를 것 같네요
<Seony> 오... 트랜스미션 웹gui는 모바일에서도 잘나오네요...
<yemharc> 음... 페이스북 이것들 네이티브 앱 만든다더니 장난을 쳐 놨네요........
<Seony> 지금 있는 앱은 native 아니었어요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 무쟈게 느려서 잘 안쓰는데..
<JSTae76> Seony, 흠.. Ajax와 같이 편리하고 디자인 괜찮은 설치형 웹하드없을까요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 어떤 장난요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 원하는 정도의 기능이라면, 아마 상용밖에 없을 거에요...
<yemharc> 완전 네이티브가 아니라, 껍데기(UI)만 네이티브로 만들고 안쪽에 돌아가는건 웹킷엔진이에요
<Seony> JSTae76: 근데, 계정 만드는 것에 대해서 부담을 안가져도 되는 게 어차피 ssh에서 allowusers로 막으면 되잖아요..
<yemharc> 그래서 스크롤하면 자꾸 삐져나가고 난리도 아니네요
<Seony> JSTae76: 탐색기로 휘젓듯 집에 있는 파일작업이 필요하다면 계정 만들고 ssh에 허용리스트 만든다음 vpn 여는게 아무래도 제일 낫지않나 싶네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇군요..답변 감사드려요
<Seony> 이해가 안되면 얘기해요. 자세히 설명해줄테니까..
<JSTae76> Seony, 네넵ㅎㅎ 근데 Ajax는 Flash 기반아니죠?
<Seony> ajax는, 각 단어의 앞글자만 따온 거라서, 그걸 알면 지금 그 질문을 하면 안되는 거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Asynchronous Javascript And XML,
<Seony> 보면 알겠지만... 당연히 플래시는 아니구요, 리눅스 쪽이면 보통 ajax에 php를 섞어서 코딩하죠
<Seony> 예전에 저도 그런 웹하드 같은 오픈소스를 찾아봤었는데, 좋은건 다 무료가 아니더라구요..
<Seony> 제일 좋은 건, 역시 ftp, afp, 아니면 삼바...
<Seony> 근데 삼바나 ftp 열면 좀 그러니까... vpn이 제일 낫지않나 싶네요
<SyouJyoA> win8 설치해봤는데 호환성이 똥이군요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Seony, VPN은 보안 연결 프로토콜아닌가요? 그리고 Ajax는 모바일에서 폴더 목록이 ...
<markers> ajax는 그냥 기술이름 아닌가요?
<markers> 비동기식 자바스크립트와 xml... =_=;
<kalye> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<kalye> ÇѱÛÀÌ ±úÁö³×¿ä..
<kalye> :D
<yemharc> change Encoding
<kalye> i used ZeroIRC now. how can i change Encoding
<Seony> google it
<kalye> thank you
<yemharc> Seony: 산사자 10.8.1 업뎃 나왔습니다
<Seony> one thing you should is, you need change your encoding option from euc-kr to utf8
<markers> 구글이 동사가 되어버렷네 ㅎㄷ
<yemharc> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5418?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
<yemharc> 구글 동사에요
<Seony> yemharc: 업뎃한지 한 4시간 됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 진짜 동사예요?
<yemharc> 사전에 있습니다
<markers> 허어 =ㅅ=;;
<Seony> markers: 미국에서는 동사처럼 씁니다. 한국에서 신조어 만들어내는 것 같은 거에요
<markers> 원래 있는 단어였던건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 회사이름->고유명사->동사
<markers> 대박;;
<kalye> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 헐 대박이라뇨...
<Seony> 조금만 관심만 가지시면 벌써 알고도 남을만한 사실인데..
<Seony> kalye: :)
<markers> naver it 이런건 아직 안 생겻으니 안타깝네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런거 많아요
<kalye> :)) 헤헤.
<yemharc> 포크레인도 그렇고, 제록스도 그렇고
<markers> 포크레인 제록스 'ㅅ'?;;
<yemharc> 제록스 : 동사)복사하다
<yemharc> 근데 제록스는 최초의 복사기 회사명입니다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<markers> 복사기 회사 이름인가요 ㅎㄷ;;
<razGon_web> Seony: 답변이 늦었습니다. 트랜스미션 패키지가 따로 있습니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 넵 감사합니다. 사실, 설정 벌써 다 끝냈어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그 홈페이지 보니 transmission-demon이라고 있더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 드디어 서니님도 바꾸시는 군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 업뎃하고 오겠습니다
<markers> 인스타크램 이라는 앱이 외쿡에 유명하다는데 이거 설치를 했는데 어떻게 쓰는지 전혀 감도 안 잡히네;;;
<Seony> utorrent보다 더 깔끔하더라구요.
<markers> 어차피 성능은 똑같지 않나요 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_web> 보니깐 그게 더 깔끔하더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
<Seony> 그나저나 우분투에서 nfs 잘 안되는군요..
<razGon_web> 근데 utorrent는 파일을 시작할때 시작해야 하고요. 트랜스미션은 자동시작합니다.
<Seony> 시작할 때 등록하는데다 등록하면 되긴 되요.
<razGon_web> 물론 설정해놓으면 되겠지만, 홈피의 ui도 깔끔간단단순하고요.
<Seony> 좀 번거로워서 그렇지만..
<Seony> 근데 트랜스미션은 모바일에서도 잘보이더라구요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 의외로 별거 아닌데 번거 럽더군요.
<Seony> 유토렌트는 모바일에서는 제대로 안나오거든요
<markers> 모바일?
<markers> !
<razGon_web> 예 심지어는 아이패드에서도 됩니다. 단, 파일보다는 마그넷을 이용하면 되지만요.
<Seony> 문제는 아이패드에서, 토렌트를 받아다 그걸 다시 업로드할 방법이 없으니...
<razGon_web> markers: 왜 웹기반으로 만드려는지 이유는 그런거죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 안드로이드 폰도 되요 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_web> 그렇긴 하죠. 마그넷으로 하면 됩니다만.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드 폰이 더 수월합니다.
<razGon_web> 토렌토 파일이 다운되잖아요.ㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 모바일이나 기대해보렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안드로이드는 절대 쓰고싶지 않아서요...
<JSTae76> 험..Mac OS X 업데이트1
<JSTae76> 근데 지금은 Mountain Lion인가 그게 나오지 않낫나요?
<Seony> Mountain Lion Update 1
<Seony> 10.8.1
<razGon_web> 저도 실은 우분투4안드로이드 기대하고 잇습니다.
<razGon_web> 산사자.
<razGon_web> 랭거.ㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 아아ㅎ
<JSTae76> 맥 빨랑 사고싶네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 솔직히 맥은 환상이라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> 결국은 목적에 부합하느냐가 문제죠.
<Seony> 뭐 사람에 따라 다르지않나 싶어요
<Seony> 저한테는 최고의 컴퓨터입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 환상 그 이상이에요
<Seony> 제가 5년 전 처음 맥을 사고 3개월 써본 후에 다짐했떤 게, 앞으로 맥 이외의 컴퓨터는 내 돈주고 사지않겠다 거든요..
<markers> 지금 말씀하시는게 스마트폰으로 토렌트 받을수 있다는 얘기신가요?
<yemharc> 웹서버도 도는데요 뭐
<markers> 어허 ~_~
<markers> 어제 안드로이드 폰으로 sdcard에 파일 다운로드 하고 파일 불러 오는거 조작조작 만지다가 쉘 띄우는것도 있길래 보고서 놀랬는데
<markers> 오늘은 이거듣고 놀라네요
<razGon_web> markers: 웹으로 된다는 소리= 왠간한데는 다된다는 소리.
<yemharc> 제가 아이폰 사고 넥S가 갈곳이 없어서 한동안 집에서 전원 물고 제 파일서버가 됐었죠
<yemharc> (......)
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Seony, 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그렇게 맥이 환상인가요?
<JSTae76> 라고 말하고 몇달뒤에는 맥은 진짜 환상입니다ㅋㅋ 이러고 있으려나..
<yemharc> 느끼는거야 주관적이니 차이가 있겠지만, 좋네요
<razGon_web> 제 이야기는 쓰는 사람이 중요하다는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그거야 당연한거죠
<Seony> 네. 어디까지나 사용자 나름...
<yemharc> 필요도 없는데 좋은거 있어봐야 아무런 의미 없죠
<JSTae76> 흠..뭐 사용해보면 알겠죠
<razGon_web> 물론 맥은 사용자가 뭘필요로 하는지 눈치가 빠르게 준비해 놓는다는거죠.
<JSTae76> 솔직히 지금 데스크탑도 충분..
<razGon_web> 그런게 없었으면 gui도 없었을겁니다.
<JSTae76> 지금 데스크탑이라고하며는.. 음; 펜티엄 듀얼코어에 그래픽카드는 마인크도 잘 안돌아가는 .. 램은 2GB에 리눅스에 가서 Chrome+TERMINAL 끝.. (가끔은 오피스도)
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠. 잡스 전기에 보면 "그것들은 이게 돈덩어린줄도 모르더라" 하잖아요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 문제는 잡스가 최고라는 오만함이 있어서요.
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐.......
<yemharc> 골수 애플팬들은 잡스를 무척 싫어합니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 일단은 학생인만큼 '2.9GHz 듀얼 코어 Intel Core i7(최대 3.6GHz Turbo Boost) 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x4GB 1TB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400rpm 8배속 SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) 백라이트 키보드 및 사용 설명서' (솔직히 학생이 이걸 산다는 것도 사치지만..) 앞으로 4~6년 정도 부족하지는 않을 스펙이라 믿습니다
<yemharc> 저같은 아이폰 세대는 엄청 좋아하고요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 잡스는 존경합니다.
<yemharc> JSTae76: 과소비일 수는 있지만 사치일지는 아무도 모를 일이에요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 소프트웨어의 흐름이라면 10년가까이 쓸겁니다.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 맞는말씀이군요
<razGon_web> 앞으로는 스펙으로 승부하는 때는 지났습니다.
<yemharc> 연령대 대비 돈 해서 따져보면 분명 과소비는 맞는데, 활용하기에 따라 사치가 될지 현명한 소비가 될지는 모를 일이죠 :)
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 그러게말입니다.. 요즘은 2년마다 거의 세대가 바뀐다 할 정도로 기술 발전력이 빠르지만은 .. 그래도 할 건 다 할건라 생각합니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, :) 맞는말씀입니다ㅎㅎㅎ (어디다가 메모해놔야겠어요)
<yemharc> 컴퓨터가 다시 옛날 구매 스타일로 회귀하고 있어요
<razGon_web> 앞으로는 얼마나 오랫동안 편리하게 인간에게 다가 갈것인가 생각해야 합니다.
<JSTae76> 그렇군요ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 00년부터 08년 정도까지는 하드웨어 스펙 시대였는데, 이제는 "애초에 좋은걸 사서 오래 쓰는" 시대가 되 버렸죠
<JSTae76> 옹..그렇군요!
<yemharc> 되 버렸다기보다 되돌아갔죠
<razGon_web> 이렇게 된 원인은 네트워크의 발전과 모바일기기와 데스크탑사이의 간격이 너무크다는 거죠.
<yemharc> 음..... 전 아직도 지금의 네트워크에는 불만이 많아서........
<razGon_web> 물론 넷은 과도기적입니다.
<yemharc> 공각기동대 수준은 되야 "아~ 인류 네트워크 기술이 좀 쓸만하구나" 하죠 (먼산)
<markers> 전 인터페이스가 빨리 진화 했으면 좋겟네요 마이너 리포트 영화에서 나오는거처럼 되었으면 -ㄱ
<Seony> 아 젠장 iptables로 포트를 막은 것도 깜빡하고, 왜 nfs가 안되는 건지 1시간을 씨름했네요...
<razGon_web> 하지만, 한국이 네트워크상에서 최선봉이라면 앞으로 몇년동안은 그런흐름으로 갈겁니다.
<yemharc> 마이너리티 리포트의 인터페이스는 아마 나와도 안쓸거같아요
<yemharc> ......그건 장시간 사용시 이미 운동이라;;
<razGon_web> markers: 일단은 키보드의 사라짐이 시도되고 있죠.
<markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 네 가끔 어디서 보면 화면으로 모션 인식해서 하는거 있는거 보곤하죠
<yemharc> razGon_web: 한국은 네트워크 최선봉이라 보기 점점 힘들어지고 있어요
<Seony> 아... 근데 마운틴 라이언에는 nfs 없네요.
<markers> 와우 게임으로 모션 인식해서 플레이 하는 장면도 1년전쯤인가 본거 같고
<yemharc> Seony: 빠진 서비스들이 꽤 되더라구요
<Seony> 그러네요...
<razGon_web> 아직까지는 이렇게 범용화된게 없죠. 어떻게 보면 실험실입니다. 한국이란데는.
<Seony> ftp처럼, 디폴트로 on 되어있지 않은거라면 수동으로 키면 되는데..
<Seony> nfs는 아예 없네요
<yemharc> 일단 현재의 최신 네트워크 기술 개발에 주도적으로 참여하는게 점점 줄어들고 있고
<yemharc> 방금 말씀하신대로 이대로 가면 결국 기술력은 없이 단순한 네트워크 신기술 테스트장이 될 뿐일지도 몰라요
<yemharc> 그나마 아직은 와이브로랑 LTE에 관해서 어느정도 주도적인 위치에 있긴 합니다만
<razGon_web> 여러가지면에서 한국은 실험실입니다.
<yemharc> 그것도 길어봐야 2016년에 LTE.adv 나오면 끝입니다.
<razGon_web> fta실험실.
<yemharc> FTA는 아니죠. 그건 이미 실험이 끝난 물건이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 아직 잘모르시는 군요. 이제 시작입니다.
<razGon_web> 부의 집중화 아주 확일어날겁니다.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 그런 모든것들이 이미 진작에 결과가 나왔잖아요
<yemharc> 신 식민지 정책이라고요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ무섭습니다
<JSTae76> 요쿠르트 많이 마시면 무슨 일 생기나요?
<razGon_web> 그렇지만, 결과물은 아직 안나왔습니다. 극단에 까지 어디까지 갈건지.
<yemharc> 뭐 일단 곰플레이어는 발등에 불 떨어졌을테고, 알툴즈는 기업이 박살나던가 어쩌던가........
<razGon_web> 요거트요? 요쿠르트요?
<yemharc> JSTae76: 설사를 하게 됩니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 헐ㅋ 큰일났네요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 월요일날은 2갠가..화요일날도 2갠가..수요일날은 5갠가.. 어제는 확실이 7개, 오늘은 벌써 9개..
<yemharc> 2012년. 내 뱃속의 유산균이 반란을 일으켰다. (두둥~)
<markers> 에버노트 클리핑 기능 진짜 좋네요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 에버노트 좋아요 :)
<JSTae76> 매일 요쿠르트가 배달되어서 제가 전부 흡입하고 있거든요.. 코딩할때 필수품이 콜라가 없어서 대체용이라고는 말 못하겠습니다
<JSTae76> 에버노트, 유료화된다던데 루먼가요?
<yemharc> 그 작은거 말하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 에버노트는 이미 유료입니다
<razGon_web> markers: 저도 씁니다. 에버노트와 Clearly씁니다.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 앜그렇군요
<markers> 이제 2개월을 인턴 생활을 끝내고 자료 정리하고 있는데 좀 유용하다 싶은 사이트를 다 클리핑해서 저장 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 기본적으로 무료고, 프리미엄 계정 정책이 있는거에요
<razGon_web> 근데 클리핑을 해서 어떻게 쓰는지 체감이 안와서요.
<markers> 지금 클리핑 기능 북마크처럼 쓰고 있어요 저는 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그것보다는 크롬으로 계정연결해서 홈피등록만하면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그러면 어디가든지 크롬연결되면 북마크가 뜹니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 동기화시켜야 겠지만요.
<cai_> 저도 북마크 관리는 razGon_web 님 말씀대로 하고있어요 :)
<yemharc> 음......그것도 한 방법이긴 하죠
<markers> 전 폰에 에버노트도 설치해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 아... 안드로이드 아이스샌드가 아니라서...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 근데 클리핑하고 북마크는 애초에 기능의 용도가 틀려요
<markers> 근데 에버노트가 무료 계정으로는 얼마큼 지원해주는거죠?
<JSTae76> 안드로이드폰용 Chrome은 젤리빈 출시와 함께 Beta에서 STABLE 버전으로 업그레이드되었는데 더 안좋아졌어요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 사용하시는 기종이?
<yemharc> 월 트래픽 1G입니다
<markers> 윙? 트래픽 1G?
<razGon_web> 옵티머스 큐요.
<yemharc> 참고로 PDF같은거 통짜로 올리면 PDF내 검색같은것도 해줘요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 멋지군요. 클라우드.
<markers> 트래픽 1G면 얼마나 쓸수 있는거지
<yemharc> 1기가요
<razGon_web> 앞으로는 디스크리스 단말기가 팔릴듯합니다.
<JSTae76> 잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 업/다운 포함해서 총 전송량 1기가
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아그러시군요
<markers> 단순 메모나 클리핑 박아 두면 몇번이나 쓸수 있을려나 -_-
<yemharc> 음
<JSTae76> Markers, 음
<razGon_web> 크롬OS탑재해서 키보드달린 노트북 싸게 나오면 20만원이하로 될듯한데요/ㅎ
<yemharc> 대충 긴 포스트의 블로그+사진 약 10장 정도 기준의 포스팅을 클리핑하면 약 3메가 정도 나옵니다.
<JSTae76> 한글 2byte, 영문 1byte, 숫자 1byte, 특수문자 2byte
<markers> 제 폰 보니깐 데이터 사용량이 약 한달 동안 3G 넘어갓다고 경고 나오던데 -ㄱ;;
<yemharc> 사진같은거 없고 단순 텍스트만 있는 경우 평균 200kbyte 내외죠
<JSTae76> Markers, 3G Data Usage 정확히 설정 하셨어요?
<markers> 괜찮아요 전 무제한 사용자라서 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_web> 저는 팬텍 쿼티폰 머로더를 기다리고 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 블로그 활동을 시작하려는데 무슨 무슨 글을 게시할까요? 안드로이드 개발 강의 부터 할까..
<markers> 리눅스!!
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서, 클리핑만 하고 다니면서 1기가 채우려면 말도안되는 사진포스팅을 클립하는게 아닌 이상 하루에 50개정도는 클립해야 쓸까말까 합니다
<markers> 오홍..
<razGon_web> http://blog.naver.com/jds86633?Redirect=Log&logNo=140166099455
<JSTae76> Markers, 그럴까요..흠
<markers> 꽤 많이 쓰겠네요
<markers> JSTae76 리눅스 관련해서 포스팅 해주시면 제가 자주자주 찾아갈게요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 흠. 어느 방향으로 블로깅하실건가요?
<JSTae76> Markers, 오킹 알겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<markers> razGon_web님 폰이 저건가요?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 모바일과 클라우드.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, IT입니다만..흠 우분투 & 안드로이드 포스팅을 하고 앞으로는 하드웨어에 관해서도 하고싶습니다
<razGon_web> 아니요 저거 사고 싶다고요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 음. 블로그는 몇번이고 열었다 닫았다 했는데, 원체 성실하질 못해서 이젠 안하는 중.......
<markers> 저도 블로그 할려니깐
<yemharc> 블로그에 꾸준히 포스팅하는 분들 보면 좀 신기해요 ㅇㅅㅇ.......
<razGon_web> http://storymate.net/~wbstory/tc/wbstory/200
<razGon_web> 이런건 어떤지요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 콩감합니다ㅋㅋ
<markers> 글 적는 실력이 영 꽝이라 그냥 제 생각 나는대로 글만 줄줄줄 적다가 끝나더군요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 저도ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 실은 질환에 대한 블로깅을 해야 되는데요.
<JSTae76> 왤케 공감되는 말이 많지;;
<JSTae76> 카테토리를 어떻게 설정할까요..추천부탁드려요!
<razGon_web> JSTae76: http://storymate.net/~wbstory/tc/wbstory/200
<markers> 블로깅을 잘 하면 글도 엄청 잘 적게 될거 같기는 한데 흠.. 발표라든지 -ㄱ 정리도 되는거 같기도 하고 꾸준히 블로깅 못한다는게 에러;;
<razGon_web> diskless시스템구성에 대한 블로깅입니다.
<razGon_web> 우분투를 이용한 시스템 구축.
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<razGon_web> 제 목표는 유비쿼터스한 IT생활입니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> Markers, 우분투 관련 블로그시라면 'http://deviantcj.tistory.com/'여기를 추천해요 저도 자주 들락날락 하는데 꽤 괜찮거든요ㅎ
<razGon_web> 패드든 폰이든 노트북 데스크탑이든 비슷한 ui에서 구동하는 것을 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 윈도우건 맥이건 사용자를 제한하는건 매한가진데 왜 윈도우는 이렇게 보고만 있어도 답답할까 (...)
<razGon_web> 오우..ㅎ
<JSTae76> jstae76.tistory.com << 카테토리 좀 보시고 추천부탁드려요ㅠ
<JSTae76> 주소가맞나..접속해봐야지
<yemharc> razGon_web: 음.... 저는 인터페이스는 단말기에 따라 틀려야 한다고 봐요
<razGon_web> 아.. 제가 말을 달리했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 인터페이스는 달라야죠.^^;;
<JSTae76> 우분투, 안드로이드, Windows [필요없는], IT 관련 소식?, IT 관련 이슈?, Mac OS X [몇달뒤쓸수잇겟짛ㅎㅎㅎㅎ] 또 뭐가 필요할까요?
<razGon_web> 뭐랄까 어느정도 괜찮게 구형되야 된다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 워드프레스 강좌는 어떤지요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 워드프레스는 블로깅툴아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 얹어서 가려는 1인...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ.ㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_web> 실은 저는 워드프레스로 홈피만들려고 하거든요. 자체호스팅을 통해서요.
<razGon_web> 물론 IDC가 좋지만, 있는 서버 이용해 보자하고 사용하고 있습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> IDCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
<JSTae76> Facebook을 시작했는데 친구가 없군..
<drake_cli> high
<JSTae76> High! High! I'm so High~!
<yemharc> drake_cli: 안녕하세요
<drake_cli> screen 설명할것도 없겠당 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<razGon_web> drake_cli: 오셨군요. 은둔자여.
<razGon_web> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1477961&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=868&cate_c3=933&cate_c4=0
<JSTae76> ㅈ..저랑 Facebook하실분?
<razGon_web> 이런거에다가 시스템 대충구축하고 E-sata로 외장하드 두면서 운용하면 괜찮을거 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 저는 페이스북안합니다.^^: 쏘리.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 걍 NAS2 사세여
<JSTae76> .......헝헝 페북에 친구가 없어ㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> JSTae76: 우분투한국사용자모임에 가입하시면 돼요
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저도 NAS 추천합니다
<JSTae76> drake_cli, 가입은 했지만 아는 사람이 없스비다
<JSTae76> drake_cli, 가입은 했지만 아는 사람이 없습니다
<drake_cli> 그럼 세미나 나오세요
<drake_cli> 내일 합니다
<yemharc> 일단 markers님은 다음달에 오실테고 +_+
<drake_cli> 흠
<drake_cli> 좀 기다렸다가 우리pc 나오면 사셈
<razGon_web> http://slimer.tistory.com/617
<JSTae76> 어디서하나욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<drake_cli> 소비전력 1A
<JSTae76> 세미나매달하나요?
<razGon_web> 이런방식은 어떨지요.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 매달하구요
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<yemharc> drake_cli: 지금 만드는 NAS 완성품은 언제쯤 예정이에요?
<drake_cli> 공지사항에다가도 올리고 페붘에다가도올리고
<razGon_web> NAS는 재미가 없잖아욯.
<JSTae76> 11월달이나 12월달 쯤에는 갈수잇을듯합니다ㅎ~
<drake_cli> 아짘 cpu선정중
<JSTae76> 어디서하나요? 항상다르죠?
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_web> 오... 혹시 우분투  nas?
<drake_cli> razGon_web: 우리가 파는건요
<drake_cli> NAS인데 겜이 됩니다
<yemharc> JSTae76: 그건 공지사항을 확인하세요
<razGon_web> 오~~~~~~~~~~~!
<razGon_web> 그렇다면 그게 그거?!
<yemharc> 그냥 가져다 놓고 랜선 물리면 나스고
<razGon_web> drake_ebuntu.
<yemharc> 거기에 모니터 키보드 연결하면 우분투PC고
<JSTae76> yemharc, 옙알겠습니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> 이 아이디가 시사하는 바가 크군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 아이디에서 알 수 없는 납의 냄새가 납니다 (?!)
<razGon_web> 지금 제가 구현하는 시스템식이군요.
<razGon_web> vnc로 구현하면서 바닥에 웹과 토렌토머신, ftp서버의 구현이 동시에.
<razGon_web> 근데 그것을 컴에 품게 햇다...
<drake_cli> 일단 하드 두개 연결하면 15w 정도
<razGon_web> 오~~~~~~~
<drake_cli> 근데 하드를 두개 연결하게 할지 안할지는 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 하드 e-SATA라고 했죠?
<razGon_web> 저는 사기에는 역할이 겹치지만.
<razGon_web> 다른 사람들에게는 추천해 줄만 하군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 다른 사이트에서 마케팅 아이디 아이냐고 오해 받았었는데 말이죠.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 음
<drake_cli> 일반인에게 팔아도 되려나
<drake_cli> 어차피 그정도 수준 예상하고 있는데..
<drake_cli> 뭐 가지고 놀기 좋아하는 사람이라면 그냥 이분투 설치할테고..
<drake_cli> BSP를 제공하지는 않지만 홈페이지에서 다운로드 가능하도록 하고
<drake_cli> 암튼 openGL 포팅
<razGon_web> 어짜피 쓰기 쉬운게 나온다면 끝이죠.
<drake_cli> 음
<drake_cli> 좀더 나가서
<drake_cli> 일단 hdmi포트가 있어서 모니터 연결이 가능합니다
<yemharc> 읭.....GL포팅 직접해요?!
<razGon_web> 오....
<razGon_web> 이건 오픈피시 잡식할듯.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 하드는 진짜 eSATA 포트 하나 빼볼까..
<razGon_web> 잠식.
<drake_cli> 오픈pc는
<drake_cli> 저에게 가능성을 보여주었습니다.
<yemharc> usb 3.0은 어때요
<yemharc> 속도만 보면 쓸만하던데
<drake_cli> usb3 host controller가 pcie쫔인데
<drake_cli> 어려울거 같어
<yemharc> 음. 또 그런 문제가......
<razGon_web> 제가 그거 가능성있다고 하니 다른 사이트에서 한분이 일갈에 쓸데없는 일이라고 하던데요.
<drake_cli> 어떤거요?
<razGon_web> 솔직히 써보면 괜찮은데말이죠.
<yemharc> 팔뚝피씨요?
<razGon_web> 오픈피씨요.
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 팔뚝피씨
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_cli> openpc 게임안됨요
<razGon_web> 예
<drake_cli> 음 최소한 supertux정도는 돌리려고 생각중..
<razGon_web> 그냥 가전기기 처럼 해놓은 피시죠.
<yemharc> 턱스레이서는 지금와서는 너무 구식일까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 내부에 microSD 하나랑 외부에 일반SD, eSATA, USB 4port, hdmi 다해서 7x7x7 구현하기 빡셀거 같은데.. ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> http://www.linuxgames.com
<razGon_web> miniSD는 어댑터 쓰게 하고 구성하면 그럴까요?
<yemharc> 5x5x5에 달걀형으로 만들면 A사에서 납치해 갈겁니다
<JSTae76> 카테토리 설정 끝!
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 첫글작성시작
<JSTae76> 첫글작성끝
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> screen 좋네.. 흠
<drake_cli> 잠시 껐다켜볼까나
<razGon_web_> 리하이요.ㅎ
<razGon_web_> 함 올려주세요! 스크린샷
<drake_cli> 오 잘되넹
<drake_cli> 흠
<drake_cli> 뭔 스샷요?
<razGon_web> ebuntu NAS요.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 이제 cpu 선정중여
<drake_cli> 밥탐
<razGon_web> 저는 AMD E-350추천요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 지금쯤이면 가격이 많이 다운되었을듯한데요.
<JSTae76> 밥먹고왓습니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> http://jstae76.tistory.com/
<JSTae76> 글 두 개 작성했는데 읽어보실분 없나요~
<JSTae76> 한 글은 진심 뻘글..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 읽어 보았습니다만..
<razGon_web> 나중에는 소용있다는 거겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 진짜 감동한 어플은 이겁니다. youversion.com
<razGon_web> 언제어디서나 말씀을... 멋지더군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 제 블로그를 방문하셨다는건가요?
<drake_cli> 흠
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 옹..성경 애플리케이션이군요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 웹도 지원하네요
<JSTae76> 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9f8fKn40kk&feature=player_embedded' << BGM이 왠지ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 전 '교회믿는' 대부분의 사람들을 별로 안 좋아해서.. -ㅅ-
<JSTae76> drake_cli, 전 중립이지만 불교쪽으로..
<drake_cli> 절오빠라니
<JSTae76> 그렇다고 특정 종교를 싫어하거나 비판하지는않습니다. 단, 비판받을 행동을 했을때는 비판합니다만..
<JSTae76> ?
<JSTae76> 절에 같이 다니는 오빠?
<drake_cli> 매직템 교회오빠 / 레어템 절오빠
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋ맞는말씀입니다ㅋ
<JSTae76> 오옷..razGon_web님 방명록을 달으셨군요.. 관리센터에서 뭐지했는데.. 우왕..감사합니다!
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<drake_cli> 14차 강좌 써야 되는뎅...
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 예 그렇습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 종교적인 부분은 아니고요. 앱의 하나구성이 정말 맘에 듭니다.
<JSTae76> JSTae76, 감사드려요 ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 근데 여자분이세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아그렇군요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 엄마~ 나 여자됬어
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 갑자기... 교회오빠라고 하니깐...ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, drake_cli님이 그러셨는데..
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ전 튼실튼실한 군대가고픈 (...) 중학교 3학년 남자입니다~
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 스텔라리움 깔끔하게 돌아가네.....
<JSTae76> 흠
<JSTae76> Stellarium (...스펠이맞나) 그 우주 관측용 프로그램요?
<yemharc> 딱히 관측용이라 하긴 뭐하고, 교육용에 가깝죠
<razGon_web> 우분투 패키지인가요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 생각해보니 그렇네요..
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 넵
<razGon_web> 오웅.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치하실구있구요.. APT-GET은 apt-cache search로 검색해보시고 있으시다면 터미널에서 설치하셔도됩니다
<JSTae76> 근데 전 언젠가.. 밑에 메뉴 아이콘이 나타나지 않아서 안 써요
<razGon_web> 옙,, 그정도는 합니다. 하지만, 아이들을 보여주고 싶은데.ㅎ
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> Seony: Xmenu라는게 있네요. 요거 편해 보이는데요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, ㅎㅎ앞서나갔으면 죄송하고요ㅎㅎ 설치해서 애들한테 보여주면 되잖아욯ㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 그리고 혹시 마인드맵 쓸만한게 있나요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Stellarium은 Windows용 패키지도 있습니다 + Mac OS X용도 있을겁니다..아마
<Seony> mindnode인가 하는 게 쓸만하더라구요
<yemharc> http://www.stellarium.org
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 애들에게 우분투는 아직 알려지면 안됩니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> Xmind라는것도 추천대상인데.......
<razGon_web> 울마눌은 알면 안되는 어둠의 세계.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Windows버전을 설치합시다ㅎ
<razGon_web> 오웅.. 더더욱이 안됩니다.
<JSTae76> Eugene_WOrk, 안녕하세요..처음뵙는분이네요~
<Eugene_Work> 안녕들하세요
<razGon_web> 지금 14개월된 둘째딸은 이미 잡스에 노예
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Windows용 버전이 있는데 왜요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으앜
<JSTae76> Mac OS X 버전도 있을겁니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아이패드앱.ㅎ
<Eugene_Work> JSTae76, 님이 혹시 실장님인가요 ?
<JSTae76> Eugene_Work, 엥..아뇨ㅎ
<razGon_web> Eugene_Work: 어서 오십시요.ㅎ
<Eugene_Work> 아 네에
<Eugene_Work> razGon_web, 환영 감사 합ㄴ디ㅏ
<Eugene_Work> 헛.. 제가 대화의 맥을 끊은 건가요 ?
<Eugene_Work> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> Eugene_Work: 장태희씨 찾으시는거에요?
<razGon_web> 아니요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아니요ㅎㅎ..대화 맥 안 끊겼습니다
<Eugene_Work> yemharc, 아뇨.. 이름으로 유추하다보니 혹시나 한거에요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아이패드앱은 잘 모르겠습니다..
<Eugene_Work> 다행입ㄴ디ㅏ
<JSTae76> Eugene_Work, 제 이름은 Jeong Seong Tae입니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 애들은 아직 컴을 알면 안됩니다.
<JSTae76> 아젠장..왜 영어를 썻지..
<Eugene_Work> JSTae76, 아네에 ^^;;
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 으잌ㅋ..그런가요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 어릴떈 산에서 뛰는게 제일입(탕!)
<JSTae76> Eugene_Work, 넵ㅎ 처음뵙는분이네요~
<Eugene_Work> 제이름은 Eugene  입니다 ^^;;
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ.산에섴ㅋ
<Eugene_Work> JSTae76, 한 아얄씨에 있을때 자주 오다가 프리노드에는 자주 못왔네요
<razGon_web> 특히 둘째딸이 친 IT파라서..... 무조건 잡히면 큰일입니다.!
<JSTae76> Eugene_Work, 아그러시군요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 으아아아아앜ㅋㅋㅋ왤케웃기짘ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 제 핸폰, 와이프 핸폰. 아이패드.
<JSTae76> 그나저나 스텔라리움 개발자가 생각보다 많네요
<razGon_web> 점령당했고요. 지금은....헉..
<razGon_web> 제 메인컴을 노리고 있습니다.
<yemharc> Seony: mindnode가 제일 낫군요;;
<Seony> 네. lite 버전은 무료에요
<JSTae76> 근데 스텔라리움 아이패드 버전은 안보이네요.. 공식 홈페이지 접속해봤는데도.. +근데 아이패드 광고에도 우주 관측하는 장면이 있으니 잘 찾아보면 있을겁니다~
<razGon_web> 울 두딸이 제 서버를 한번 망하게 한 바바이랑이라서요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 이건 뭐 인터페이스가 압도적인데요;;
<razGon_web> 오옷... 설치하고 싶네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 한번 우분투에서 볼까요?ㅎ
<yemharc> http://mindnode.com/#!/mac
<yemharc> 개인적으로, 요런게 '좋은' 인터페이스라 생각합니다
<yemharc> 심플하고, 필요한것 강조해서 딱딱 배치하고
<yemharc> 직관적으로 돌아가는 형태
<razGon_web> 그게 애플이 이룩한 업적이죠.
<yemharc> ......하여튼 이렇게 하루도 제대로 넘어가는 날이 없네. 지르자 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 으잌ㅋ 서버는 왜 망했나요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> mindnode이군요.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이런.. 제가 만든 프로그램이 맛클에서 내려갔군요
<razGon_web> 예전은 응접실에 두었는데. 둘째딸이 전원끄고 첫째가 넘어뜨리고...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 거실에서 제 메인컴위로 올렸습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ전원끄고 넘어뜨리곸ㅋㅋㅋ웃으면안되는데이겈ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 요쿠르트 14개째..
<razGon_web> 근데 그러다가 얼마후에 재부팅했는데. 부팅이 안되더군요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 덕분에 재구성하는데 몇개월걸렸죠.
<razGon_web> 멘붕되서리..
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 헐
<JSTae76> 5200 RPM VS 7200 RPM, 그닥 차이안나네요 ㅎ (제 블로그를 오시면 아실 수 있어요!!!!)
<razGon_web> 실은 적절한 위치와 대비를 봐야 하는데.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이번엔 SSH / FTP / 웹 서버 구축에 대해 좀 간단하게 포스팅해야겠어요
<razGon_web> 그건 이미 많이 있습니다만, 한번에 정리해주시죠.
<Seony> 간단하게 포스팅할거면, 그냥 딴거 해요.
<Seony> 이미 인터넷에 널리고 널렸어요
<razGon_web> 우리 커뮤니티 회원인 이분의 블로그가 가장 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> http://blog.foxb.kr/192
<yemharc> 널리고 널렸어도 본인이 해 보는게 좋아요
<yemharc> 그래야 기억에도 남고....
<yemharc> 단, 단순히 긁어서 쓸거면 하지 마세요
<yemharc> 그래봐야 아무 의미도 없어요
<razGon_web> 그리고 http://sukhoi.springnote.com/pages/5884055?print=1
<DarkCircle> yemharc / [도움!]
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 직접 만드는 법을 상세히 적다보면 머리속에 정리됩니다.
<yemharc> [술!]
<yemharc> 무슨 일이에요 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<razGon_web> 저도 실은 이거 정리하고 싶더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 아 별건 아니고 전에 받았던 토즈 이용권
<DarkCircle> 이거 몇달째 못쓰고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 드릴테니 좀 쓰시라능.
<yemharc> ;;;
<yemharc> 아니 이사람이!!!
<DarkCircle> 토즈에서 행사를 할 일이 없다보니 쓸일이 없어요 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 일단 갈 수 있는지부터 물어보는게 예의 아니오!!
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그런건 안중요 그냥 가시라능.
<DarkCircle> (막무가내~(~_~)~)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 우분투 모임을 11시부터 시작한다든가 그러면 점심값으로 좀 싹 쓰고 그럴 수 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> 생각해보니 2시부터고 점심을 먹을 일이 있을지 모르겠네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 진행중에 먹으면 저녁을 제대로 못먹쟎 .
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 역시 IT 기자들 머릿속은 모르겠어;;
<JSTae76> ..이미 포스팅했는뎈ㅋㅋㅋ (직접 작성했어요~.. 서버 징크스가 있어서 한두번 입력한게 아니거든요ㅠㅠ)
<JSTae76> 포스팅 할 글 추천부탁드립니다 (꾸벅..?) - 지금 당장 할게 없어서ㅠ
<yemharc> 아이폰 3GS, 4, 패드 1, 2 생산/판매중단 및 폐기. 겔럭시S, S2, S2HD, 호핀, k, Ace, 겔넥 등 총 24종류 생산/판매중단 및 폐기. 삼성/애플 소송 최종판결
<yemharc> (...)
<JSTae76> (...)
<yemharc> 근데 겔럭시 넥서스도 폐기하라고 하는데 한국 기사에는 "삼성 소송에서 승리" "주력모델 아니라 타격없다"
<yemharc> 엉......?
<JSTae76> 다음에서 노트북이라고 검색하니 제 블로그가 나오네요
<JSTae76> 블로그라고 선택하면ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 뭐야 낚였다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 투데이가 무료 8ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 서울 중앙 지방법원 판결 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 음? 오타가 있군요..ㅋㅋㅋ 무료 >> 무료
<JSTae76> 앜
<JSTae76> 음? 오타가 있군요..ㅋㅋㅋ 무료 >> 무려
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ큐ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음, 하지만......내 뭔 일이 있어도 삼성껀 안쓸랜다......
<razGon_web> 삼성도 좋으면 쓰는데.
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕도 마찬가지고 음 ...
<JSTae76> 삼성 A/S는 갑입니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 문제는 돈만 벌려고 하지. 개발을 하려고 생각을 안해요!
<DarkCircle> 인문쪽이 보면 기술이나 트렌드의 발전속도를 심하게 못따라가는
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 삼성 개발 무지 빨리해요
<DarkCircle> 시제품 내놓는 시기가 문제지
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런게 아니라, 바가지 쓰면서 쓸 이유가 없잖아요
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 제품이 늦게 나오는건 테스트하느라 늦는것.
<razGon_web> 제말은 트렌드를 이끄는 놈이 되야 하는데.
<yemharc> 역수입해도 내수품보다 30만원은 싼데
<razGon_web> 그게 안되요.
<DarkCircle> 삼성정도면 트렌드를 충분히 이끌고 있죠
<yemharc> 삼성은 그저 Fast Follower
<DarkCircle> 물론 자체기술은 없지만 =3
<JSTae76> 메인보드는 몇 번 무상, 번인 현상 무상, 왠만하면 무상 ...+기사 좋은 분한테 가지면 침수도 무상 ++++++++++ 예쁜 여자가 가면 왠만하면 무상이라 합니다 + 아는 형 와이파이가 안되는 현상으로 3번 A/S 갔는데 갤투로 무료로 바꾸어주던데요 (삼성에서)
<razGon_web> yemharc: 깊이 공감합니다.
<DarkCircle> htc도 삼성때문에 상반기에 망해서 대만에서 삼성에 엄청난 반감을 가지고 있는 ..
<DarkCircle> 소니 에릭슨도 망하고 .
<yemharc> 여태까지 그래와꼬, 아페로도 께솎
<razGon_web> 돈만 벌려고 하는 느낌이 너무 강해요.
<yemharc> 허나 우리에겐 떠오르는 신성 HDC가 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 애플 브랜드 가치가 삼성의 2배
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 전세계에서 속도는 탑 ..
<yemharc> 엉......두배밖에 안될리가요;;
<razGon_web> hdc?
<yemharc> 네 HDC
<yemharc> TC가 아니에요 (웃음)
<razGon_web> 잠시 검색!
<JSTae76> yemharc, 맞아요 ㅎ 아침에 라디오로 들었어요
<DarkCircle> 인텔로부터 ARM 먹고나니 얘네가 미쳐버리기 시작 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 삼성 브랜드 랭킹이래봐야 기껏 14위인가 그런데......
<DarkCircle> 공장은 코딱지만한데 삼성정도면 상당한 수준이죠
<JSTae76> 삼성 브랜드 가치 세계 6위
<DarkCircle> TSMC의 공정 뽑아내는 규모에 비하면 새발의 피지만 (...)
<razGon_web> 아... 중국산!
<DarkCircle> AMD와 NVIDIA ATI제품도 뽑아주는 TSMC
<yemharc> http://www.interbrand.com/en/best-global-brands/best-global-brands-2008/best-global-brands-2011.aspx
<yemharc> 인터브렌드 2011년도 기업 브랜드 랭킹
<yemharc> 삼성 17위
<JSTae76> http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2012082409075884889
<DarkCircle> 저정도면 삼성 괜츈하네요
<JSTae76> 삼성 브랜드 가치 6위
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 1위, 애플 2위, 구글 3위, 마이크로소프트
<DarkCircle> 위로는 너무나 뻔한 기업들이 있다는걸 생각하면 =3
<JSTae76> 삼성 뒤로는 코카콜라 도요타등등
<razGon_web> 트랜드를 유도하지 않으면 삼성은 그저그렇게 끝납니다.
<yemharc> JSTae76: 그 소스를 주세요
<DarkCircle> 적어도 "삽"이나 오라클보단 기업가치가 높다는게 좀 ...
<JSTae76> yemharc, 무슨 소스요?
<razGon_web> 느낌이 졸열심히 하는 2등.
<yemharc> 일단 코카콜라가 1위가 아니라는데서부터 심히 정확성이 의심됩니다
<yemharc> 그 순위가 나온 정보 출처요
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 저거 흠 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 2011년도네요
<razGon_web> 느끼고 이해하고 적용하는 생각하는 1등 애플과 너무차이나죠
<yemharc> 2012년은 분기별 집계만 있으니까요
<DarkCircle> 근데 제 화면에선 코카콜라가 브랜드가치 1위인데 =3
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안그래도 찾아봤는데 없더라구요
<razGon_web> 삼성의 역할은 누구도 할수 있지만, 애플의 역할은 다른곳에서 못합니다.
<yemharc> 아니 다른거 이전에, 전세계 기업에서 브랜드 1위가 코카콜라가 아닌게 이상한거에요
<yemharc> 애플이 1위면 그건 IT기업만 모아놓은거겠죠
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 'http://brandfinance.com/images/upload/bf_g500_2012_web_dp.pdf'
<JSTae76> 그런것같긴하네요
<razGon_web> 펩시에 밀리지 않았을까요?ㅎ
<yemharc> 펩시는 사업 확장하면서 코카랑 브랜드 경쟁을 사실상 포기했습니다
<yemharc> 현재 10~20위권 사이에서 돌아다녀요
<JSTae76> 코카콜라가 있긴한데..흠
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 유통으로 먹는 회사죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 대신 회사 자금은 많이 안정됐고요
<JSTae76> 어쨋든 애플 1위, 구글 2위, 마이크로소프트 3위..맞긴맞네요 (뉴스에서 본 그 자료가)
<razGon_web> 오히려 그게 답이죠
<DarkCircle> 이번에 네슬레가 인스턴트커피사업 말아먹으면서 확 죽었는데
<DarkCircle> 50위 밖으로 밀려났네요
<Seony> 아... 정말 리눅스에서만 기가비트 스피드가 제대로 안나오는데 실망스럽네요..
<DarkCircle> 소문으론 근 10년간 계속 삽질했다고
<JSTae76> 현대, LG, 기아, 대우, SK, KT, KEPCO, 신한도 보이는군요 (500 Ranking)
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 흠 저렇게 올라온건 아무래도 갤럭시폰+TV+SSD+램 모듈 이렇게 네 개 가지고 왕창 잡아먹은듯
<JSTae76> 흠흠흠흠흠ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 하드 사업부를 시게이트에 팔아제끼면서 더욱 상승 =3
<JSTae76> 난 마우스 커서가 안되길..
<yemharc> 조사기업마다 틀리군요
<yemharc> JSTae76: 님이 보내주신 Brand Finance는 영국, 제가 링크한 Interbrand는 미국
<DarkCircle> 제 생각으로는 top100 찍는다고 할때 삼성은 대충 한 30위정도가 평균이 아닐까 싶네요
<yemharc> 그리고 조사 결과를 낸 시기가 약간 틀린거 같은데, 브랜드 파이넨스에서는 6위에 가치 380억 달러
<DarkCircle> 영국에선 삼성이 돈을 뿌리거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인터브랜드/밀리워드 브라운에서는 180억 달러로 56위 (...)
<JSTae76> 흠..그렇군요
<yemharc> 아니 밀리워드에서 56위
<yemharc> 인터브랜드에서는 17위
<DarkCircle> 영국 기업소송에서 샘숭 vs 아무개 하면  판사가 보통 삼성 손을 들어주는게
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 그만큼 돈을 간지나게 뿌려주니까 =3
<DarkCircle> e.g. 첼시
<JSTae76> 으잌..몰랐던부분도 많이 알아간에ㅛ
<JSTae76> 으잌..몰랐던부분도 많이 알아가네요
<yemharc> 사실 기업가치라는게 평가기관 나름이라 누가 맞네 틀리네 할 수 없는건 사실이에요
<yemharc> 근데 겨우(?!) 380억으로 6위 하기엔.......좀 적죠
<DarkCircle> 글니까요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 돈먹은거 같다는게 그얘기 .
<yemharc> 예를들면 http://www.sayitsocial.com/blog/2012/05/top-100-global-brands-2012-apple-ibm-and-google-in-tops/ 요기서는 또 페북이 1위죠
<DarkCircle> 디즈니만 빼고 IT 업계라는게 에러 =3
<yemharc> 정확히는 기술(tech)업계
<DarkCircle> 저 수치는 뭔가
<DarkCircle> 성장 곡선을 미분해서 나온 수치 같은데요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 브랜드 가치에서 코카콜라를 넘어섰다는건 바꿔말하면 아프리카 애들이 코카콜라 수준으로 겔럭시를 보급/지원/구매 받는다는 말인데;;;
<DarkCircle> MS가 저기서 6위 하는것도 좀 웃기고 ..
<yemharc> 인지도는 당연히 탑이고, 브랜드 가치는 단순 회사 자금등등 뿐 아니라 인지도도 같이 가져가니까요
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 돈먹은거 아닌 이상 저렇게 비정상적인게 한두개 이상 보일리가 없음.
<DarkCircle> 허 근데 생각코보니
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다 금요일이 됐을까 ㄱ-;
<yemharc> ;;
<JSTae76> 후..갑자기 미래가 걱정되는군요
<yemharc> 읭;;
<JSTae76> 후..오랜만에 예전음악을 듣고있는데.. 흠; 그때가 생각나면서 그때부터 지금까지 대체 난 뭐한걸까.. 앞으로는 난 뭐가될까.. 어항속의 금붕어처럼 계속 뱅글뱅글 돌면서 세상 어떻게 돌아가는지 모르고 돌아서면 잊고 돌아서면 잊는 그런 금붕어같은 놈이 아닐까하는 생각이드네요..
<JSTae76> 예전에 KLDP에 좀 철없게(?) 썻던 상담글(?)의 답글이나 읽고있군요..
<markers> 다들 식사 맛잇게 드셧나요 @_@;;
<markers> 회사에서 인턴 막날이라고 점심을 회식하고 왓네요 ㅎㄷ;
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<tejun> 혹시 한국 페도라 irc 채널도 있나요?
<JSTae76> Markers, 저는 절의 음식을 먹어서..그닥ㅎ 그나저나 회식은 뭐하셨나요?
<markers> 등심 스테이크 먹으면서 칼질 해보았습니다 ;ㅁ; 이탈리안 피자도 먹고 파스타에 샐러드도 먹고 등등..
<markers> 블랙스미스 다녀왓다능 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Markers, 우왛ㅎ부럽습니다
<JSTae76> 블랙스미스가 아마 이탈리안 레스토랑 아닌가요?
<markers> 전 처음 가봐서 ㅎㅎ;;;
<JSTae76> 전 한번도 못 가봐서;;
<markers> 밥 먹으면서 칼질 해봣네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ..그래도 부럽습니다
<JSTae76> Markers, 저 블로그 시작하고있어요! (아직 우분투에 관한건 없다죠..ㅋ)
<Seony> 아... 기가비트 속도 안나오는거 점점 짜증이......ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 에그랑 테더링 생활이 길어서 이젠 감흥이 없어요.........
<yemharc> 그냥 300k만 나오면 그저 감사합니다 감사합니다 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 구글 서버는 항상 속도가 변해요;;
<JSTae76> 멜론 프리클럽 기간 연장을 하고..
<Seony> 리붓
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ..초고속
<JSTae76> 리붓과 동시에 나갔다는 메시지갘
<JSTae76> ChanServ는 뭐하는 녀석인가요? 이 채팅방을 관리하는 녀석같은데..
<DarkCircle> 버스안에서 아잉뽕으로 테더링하면 90년대 모뎀속도를 경험할 수 있죠 크크
<JSTae76> 여러분들이 자주 접속하시는 블로그를 알려주세요 :-)
<JSTae76> 말투가 조금 ..버릇없었군요 죄송합니다..
<JSTae76> 다시 질문할께요..여러분이 자주 접속하시는 블로그가 있으신가요? 있으시다면 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다
<popeye92> ChanServ 는 전체 irc network 를 관리하는 봇 입니다. 슈퍼 오퍼인 셈이죠
<JSTae76> popeeye92, 그렇군요ㅎㅎ감사합니다
<JSTae76> popeeye92, 근데 뭐 어떤식으로 관리하게되나요?
<popeye92> chanserv 는 일종의 서비스 이구요. 방에서 신청하게 되어있지요.
<JSTae76> popeeye92, 아아그렇군요ㅎㅎ (무슨 룸서비스같은기분 :-))
<popeye92> 예를 들어 방제목을 바꾸고 싶다면 원래는 @ 을 가진 관리자만 할 수 있는데
<JSTae76> popeeye92, 넵
<popeye92> chanserv 에게 요청하면 방제를 바꿔주죠. 대신 비밀번호같은 걸로 인증을 하구요
<JSTae76> popeye92, 아..어떤건지 확실하게 알겠습니다.. 안그래도 그와 관련하여 궁금한게 있었는데.. 덕분에 궁금점이 풀렸습니다ㅎ 감사합니다
<popeye92> 별말씀을요
<JSTae76> popeye92, :-)
<JSTae76> 이야..멜론으로 예전 음악 차트 불러와서 폰으로 전부 다운로드 시켜놓고 듣고있는데.. 옛날생각이 많이 나네요 :-), 여러분도 시간있으시면 예전 음악을 들어보세요
<Seony> 휴... 결국 케이블 문제..
<Seony> 케이블이 손상이 됐는지, 기가비트급 속도가 안나왔었네요...
<markers> git 이거 쓸려면 서버 한대를 만들어야되죠?
<Seony> 다른 cat6로 교체하니까 초당 60메가까지 나오는군요
<Seony> git은 그냥 데탑에서 사용 가능한 거에요.
<markers> 음?
<markers> 제가 만약 다른 장소의 컴터로 작업할려면 저장소에 접속하거나 해야되지 않나요?
<Seony> 그 저장소가 github.com이잖아요
<markers> github.com에서 저장소를 제공해준다는 말씀?
<JSTae76> 넵
<markers> 어허~?
<JSTae76> Markers, GITHUB에 계정 생성하고 Repo 생성하신 뒤 사용하시면 됩니다 :-) 무료 사용자도 무제한의 Repo를 사용하실수있습니다 (전체 공개 Repo)
<markers> 따로 서버 설정해서 거기에 저장 안해도 되는거예요?
<markers> ~_~
<Seony> 뭔지 질문하기 전에 검색 좀...
<markers> 아뇨 git 검색하다가 서버 설정 관련된 글을 전혀 볼수가 없어서;;
<yemharc> markers: 결국 서버도 운영체제 + 프로그램 조합이에요
<JSTae76> Markers, 따로 서버 설정하고 개인 Repo 서버를 생성하실 수 있는것으로 알고있습니다.. 잠시만요 검색해볼꼐요
<yemharc> 바꿔말하면 로컬머신이 서버처럼 구성되어 있으면 그걸로도 이용 가능하고요
<JSTae76> Markers, GIT을 사용하는 Repo서버 생성 가능합니다
<JSTae76> Markers, 'http://khmirage.tistory.com/309'를 참조하세요
<yemharc> 그리고 git 같은 버전관리 툴은 기본적으로 "오프라인"이 전제입니다.
<yemharc> 단지 거기에 외부-원격 접속해서 작업할 수 있는 기능이 붙으면서 팀원이 다수인 프로젝트 관리가 되는거죠
<DarkCircle> 음 그것보단 일단 SCM이 어떤 식으로 구성되는지 기본 원리부터 알고 계셔야 git를 이해하기 쉬울듯?
<yemharc> 그리고 그것도 GIT를 운영하는 서버가 있고, 거기에 다들 접속해서 작업을 한다면 사용자 기준에서야 온라인이지만 그 전체를 받아서 정리하고 있는 서버 입장에선 결국 로컬머신-오프라인에서 돌아가는거죠
<JSTae76> 팀원 공통 프로젝트 소스코드를 서버에 저장하고 있는데 실개발은 저 혼자 하거든요? 이 때는 SVN or GIT 어느게 더 나은 방식일까요?
<yemharc> 그래도 git
<DarkCircle> git가 대세긴 한데 아직도 git으로 이동하는데 어떤 손해를 감수한다고 생각하시는 분들이 좀 있어서 (...)
<yemharc> 사용법이 좀 복잡하니까요
<DarkCircle> git로 마이그레이션 하는데 발생하는 손해는 없습니다.
<yemharc> 아무래도 툴 전환에 대한 비용이 생각보다 크다고 여기는듯 해요
<DarkCircle> 단지 용어나 개념이 약간 바뀌는게 있어서 혼동이 될뿐.
<DarkCircle> 배우는것은 개인의 책임
<yemharc> 그것도 손해라면 손해죠
<yemharc> 에이 그건 아니죠
<yemharc> 업무 차원에서 툴이 교체된다면 그건 회사가 부담해야죠
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 하라면 해야죠
<JSTae76> Markers, 저번에도 누가 말씀드렸다시피 검색은 키워드가 중요해요 전 구글에 'git 서버'라는 검색어만으로도 관련 글이 쭈루룩 내려왔으니깐요.. 검색을 하시고 질문이 있으시다면 물어보시는게 좀 더 현명한 판단일꺼라 생각해요ㅎ 그렇다고 지금 검색을 하지 않아서 욕 먹을행동을 했다랄까 그런 ê±´ 아닌데 ..음 다음부터는 ㅎã…
<yemharc> 그건 잘못된 생각인거 같은데요
<markers> 제가 반년전에 svn을 처음 써봣는데 이런거 하나 갖고 있으면 좋겟다 싶어서 svn 써주게 해주신분에게 여쭈어보니 서버 설정해서 설치해야된다고 하시던걸로 기억했거든요 그래서 git라는것도 비슷한거라고 해서 한번 찾아보니 서버 설정이 없어서 여쭈어보게되었어요;;
<DarkCircle> 물론 부담하는데 있어서 교육이라든지 그걸로 인한 발생비용은 회사가 부담해야 하는게 맞긴 한데
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, yemharc, 결론은 GIT인가요?
<DarkCircle> 그래도 못알아 먹는건 개인의 무능력
<yemharc> markers: http://khmirage.tistory.com/309
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그래도 못하는건 무능력 이전에 배임이에요 -_-
<yemharc> 회사가 교육까지 시켰다면 더더욱
<markers> JSTae76 위에 글 깨졋어요;;
<JSTae76> Markers, ?
<JSTae76> 결론은 SVN인가요 GIT인가요ㅋㅋ?
<markers> 그 이전 글이 깨졋음 저에게 한 말씀..
<DarkCircle> IT업계 특성상 기술은 끊임없이 계속 새로운게 나오는 상황이고
<yemharc> JSTae76: 세상에 "가장 좋은"건 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그 새로운 기술을 어떤 방법으로든 계속 배워나가야 하는 바닥인데
<DarkCircle> 적응 못하면 나가야죠
<yemharc> SVN, GIT 각자 장단점이 있고, 여러가지 요소에 의해서 더 유리한게 생겨요
<JSTae76> 흠..
<yemharc> 두 툴의 기능과 차이점에 대해 알아보세요
<DarkCircle> 근데 굳이 IT업계만이 아니고 모든 업계가 다 비슷.
<yemharc> 설명하긴 너무 길어지니......
<DarkCircle> 새로운 이론이라든가 원리원칙이라든가 심지어는 사규같은게 계속 바뀌니
<JSTae76> 외부에서 접속이 용이해야하고 Branch같은 기능이 있었으며 좋겠으며 혼자 관리할 서버입니다
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 음...... 전 못 따라오는건 어떻게 끌고갈 수 있다고 생각해요
<yemharc> 문제는 안 따라오는 인간들이죠
<JSTae76> Markers, 'http://khmirage.tistory.com/309'글이 깨졌다고요?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그냥 내쫒고 딴길 알아보라고 해야
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 안따라오는 인간은 답이 없어요
<yemharc> 애초에 할 생각이 없는데.......
<markers> 아뇨 14:50 분에 적은 글이 깨졋...
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 ...
<markers> 엄청 긴글
<yemharc> JSTae76: 외부 접속은 툴 이전에 회선등의 물리적인 문제 혹은 서버 설정이고요
<DarkCircle> 좀 극히 일부긴 한데 오히려 레거시 기술이 더 중요한 기업도 있긴 하더군요.
<yemharc> 브랜치는 둘 다 있는데, 로컬브랜치와 커밋 브랜치 따로 관리해야 하는 프로젝트라면 git
<DarkCircle> 그런경우 신기술보다 오히려 레거시 기술을 더 깊게 파고 들어야 하는
<DarkCircle> (물론 싫으면 나가야 =3)
<yemharc> 프로젝트 규모가 작고 혼자서 진행한다면 svn이나 git나 결국 쓰게되는 기능은 '동일'
<JSTae76> 로컬 브랜치, 커밋 브랜치가 뭔가요?
<DarkCircle> svn하고 git은 완전 기능면으로도 다르죠
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 커널-코어단에 가까울수록 레거시에 가깝죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 태깅만 보더라도 svn은 진짜 뭐같음 크크
<JSTae76> Markers, 헐ㅋ 결론은 검색 키워드를 잘 입력해보라는겁니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 로컬브랜치 생성도 필요없이 혼자 업뎃-커밋-머지하는데 그 두개가 뭔 차이가 있겠어요
<JSTae76> Markers, 전 구글에 git 서버만 쳤을뿐인데 git 서버 구축법에 대해서 나왔으니깐요ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 혼자하는것과는 상관 없죠 애초부터 svn이 비효율의 극치인데
<JSTae76> yemharc, DarkCircle, 로컬 브랜치, 커밋 브랜치가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> http://namhyung.springnote.com/pages/3132772 RTFM
<DarkCircle> svn을 쓸때 저장공간의 효율성이 git보단 몇배로 떨어집니다. 물론 바이너리만 다룬다면 얘기가 달라지지만.
<yemharc> 바이너리만 다루는 일은 거의 없죠
<DarkCircle> svn에서 브랜칭 하는거도 개념이 열라 웃기고 ...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 트리를 통째로 떠다 복사해서 서브트리에 복사하는 그런 멍청한개념이 어딨 =3
<yemharc> 사실 svn은 협업도구로는 좀 아니긴 하죠
<yemharc> 일단 머지할때 죽어나가니......
<JSTae76> 오옷..절에 여자애가 들어왔는데...되게 이쁜;;
<JSTae76> (...)
<JSTae76> 제 블로그에 '삼성차'라는 키워드로 접속하신 분들은 뭘까요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 머지할때 ㅋㅋ 브랜치 한넘 XXX 욕하고 싶죠
<cai_> svn branch 좀 fucked up되있죠 -_-;
<yemharc> 그냥 버리는게 나을떄도 있어요
<cai_> git쓰세요
<JSTae76> 넵넵ㅎㅎ GIT 서버를 구축해야겠습니ㅏㄷ
<JSTae76> 넵넵ㅎㅎ GIT 서버를 구축해야겠습니다
<yemharc> 음 근데, 전 "혼자서" 사용하고 "업무용"도 아니라면 svn을 추천하겠어요.
<yemharc> ......일단 편하고 -__
<cai_> 구축하는건 금방해요.. gitosis쓰시면 편할꺼에요
<DarkCircle> 근데 버리려는게 계륵인 상황이 된다는거 자체가 있으면 안되고 있어서도 안되는 에러
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 제가 볼떄 svn의 한계는 최대 3명 정도라고 봐요
<yemharc> 거기까진 어떻게 커버가 되긴 하더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 그 이상이 가면 혼돈의 카오스 (.....)
<yemharc> 사원이 과장 멱살을 잡는 사태가 아무 꺼리김 없이 일어납니다
<yemharc> .............
<JSTae76> 어차피 팀에서 실 코딩 담당은 저 혼자라서..
<JSTae76> (...) 슬프다
<DarkCircle> 장기하 노래를 부르면서 ~( - -)~
 * DarkCircle 멱살도 못잡고~
<cai_> 그래도 git하고 svn하고 코어부터 다르기때문에 어떻게 다른지 공부해보심도 나쁘지않아요 :)
<cai_> version control에 대한 많은걸 배우게 됨 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아맞다..저 다음주부터는 접속이 조금 힘들어요ㅠㅠ 개학이라..
<JSTae76> 커밋이라는거는 해당 소스파일등에 대한 코멘트인가요?
<cai_> 전 처음으로 '개학' 이라는게 없는 가을을 보내겠네요;;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사실 git도 까자면 깔게 수두룩 할테지만 그나마 hg하고 git 이런것들이 종전의 시스템의 대안으로 쓰고 있는거고 그 이상의 대안이 아직 안보이는지라 그냥 git ..
<cai_> JSTae76: 그건 보통 커밋 로그 또는 커밋 메세지라고 부르죠
<cai_> 커밋 자체는 바뀐부분을 '등록' 한다는 개념
<yemharc> 그러니 우리 모두 머큐리얼을........... (응?)
<cai_> 머큐리얼 쪼아여 ㅋ
<cai_> 저희 팀도 내부적으론 hg써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 전 아무것도 쓰지 않습니다
<DarkCircle> 전 hg는 핥아만 보고 git을 쓰고 있는데 hg도 나름 괜츈
<yemharc> (.........)
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 굳이 말하라면 삼바
<yemharc> orz
<DarkCircle> svn에서 넘어가기론 hg가 더 편할거예요
<yemharc> 이것도 IT기업이라고............
<JSTae76> 그룹웨어 기능을 하는 제로보드같은 그런 설치형 보드가 있을까요?
<cai_> 사실 헤비한 디벨롭 할꺼 아니면 위에 나온거중에 아무거나 골라 써도 상관은 없다는..
<DarkCircle> 에이 뭐 삼바라면 양반이죠 크크
<yemharc> 트렐로 쓰세요
<yemharc> http://www.trello.com
<DarkCircle> 어디 기업은 서버 클라이언트 둘줄 몰라서 하드 통째로 복사해서 이미지 뜨고 서버로 USB로 들고 가던가 =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이제 vpn을 시험해보시고 삼바를 엎으시면 / -_-/
<yemharc> 허나 전 오늘로 퇴사
<DarkCircle> vpn의 쉰내나는 세계로 =3
<razGon_web> 저도 vpn해봐야 되는데.
<yemharc> 근데 퇴사날에도 설계가 바꼈어요
<DarkCircle> 헐 퇴갤!
<yemharc> .............
<razGon_web> 솔직히 그리 필요성을 잘몰라서요.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 헬프........
<JSTae76> 아맞다.. 스프링노트 서비스종료라는데 알고계시나요?
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 술........!
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 퇴갤 기념 모임?
<razGon_web> 아웅... 잠오네요. 비오는 금요일 오후.. 잠이 옵니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 오늘은 회사 사람들하고 회식요
<DarkCircle> 그렇쿤요
<DarkCircle> 이름하야 퇴갤식 ~_~
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<JSTae76> GIT도 생각보다 어렵군요
<yemharc> 퇴갤식 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 후우 죽지 말고 살아돌아오세요 (응?)
<DarkCircle> 내일도 술 .
<DarkCircle> 모레도 술이겠구나 (.)
<markers> git 먼가 어렵네요 -ㅅ-;; 콘솔창이라 그런가...
<DarkCircle> 어렵다기 보단 햇갈릴지도?
<DarkCircle> 일단 git사용자와 git 그룹을 만들고 git 저장소를 사용하려는 계정을 git그룹에 밀어넣으세요
<markers> 얼핏 이해한게 git는 분산 버전 관리 시스템이고 github에서 자체 서버를 제공해줘서 계정 만들고 거기에 올리면 된다 이정도인듯? 맞는지는 모르겟네요
<DarkCircle> 정확합니다. :)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그 서버를 개인 컴퓨터에도 둘 수 있고요
<DarkCircle> 그런데 git에서는 서버라는 개념이 없습니다. "분산" 이라는 개념이 어떤 것인지 정확하게 이해하셨다면요.
<markers> svn 처음 쓸때 구축 할려면 컴한대 잡아서 서버로 지정해서 접속한다음에 어쩌구저쩌구 해야된다고 해서 그걸 못해서 구현 못햇엇는데 github에서 자체 서버를 제공해주면 머 일단 다 끝난거 같네요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 사용법만 잘 알면 되는거 같은데 ~_~
<DarkCircle> github.com을 안 쓸 경우에는 조금 얘기가 달라지죠 :)
<markers> 얼핏 검색해보니깐
<DarkCircle> 내 서버에 git 저장소를 넣어야 한다 라고 한다면 아까 환상경님 블로그를 참조해보시는게 ..
<markers> 따로 컴터 한대를 이용해서 서버로 만드는 사람들도 있는거 같더라구용 전 그거를 해야되나 싶어서 걱정햇네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 해도 되고 안해도 되고요
<DarkCircle> git 데몬을 로컬에서 돌리실거면 git 설정을 해주신다음에 데몬을 돌리시고 데몬 루트에 디렉터리 하나를 만드시고 git --bare init 하시면 끝.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 접속은 ssh
<markers> 근데 자기 프로젝트를 남의 서버에 올린다는게 좀 꺼림직한 면도 없잖아 있네요
<DarkCircle> 글쵸 아무래도 보안문제 같은게
<DarkCircle> 근데 실제로 보안 사고가 터지긴 했습니다. 뭐 큰 문제는 없었구요
<markers> ...;
<DarkCircle> 그냥 계정 비번이 털리고 이메일이 나간 정도의 문제?
<markers> 뚫린거 자체가 큰 문제가 아닌가요 ~_~
<DarkCircle> git 저장소에서 가져갈거래봐야 소스코드밖에 없으니
<DarkCircle> 그냥 대충 ssh 핑거키로 땜빵 =3
<DarkCircle> 문제라고 생각하면 문제가 될 수 있는데 소스코드 트리가 망가진다거나 하진 않았거든요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 분산 저장소다보니 거기 깨지면 그냥 로컬에서 푸쉬하면 돼요
<DarkCircle> svn의 단점이자 git의 장점 .
<markers> 지금 인턴생활 마치고 소스코드를 회사에 넘겨야되는데 svn 아직 설정 안됐다고 그래가지구 기다리고 있었는데 git 쓰자고 하면 어떻게 나오실려나 -ㄱ;;
<DarkCircle> git를 쓰자고 하면 차라리 날 죽여라 =3 라고 할듯 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 git서버가 설정이 더 쉽습니다. 의외로 .
<DarkCircle> gitosys인가 뭔가 따위도 사실 필요가 없어요 ssh 쓸줄 알면.
<markers> 컴터 배울때 리눅스부터 가르켜야 되는거 같은데
<markers> 이제껏 이해 안되는게 리눅스 쓰면서 먼가 조작조작 거리니깐 이해가 살살 되는 -_-
<razGon_web> markers: 두달동안 보셔서 아시겠지만요. 리눅스를 사용하다보면 컴퓨터에 대한 시선이 달라집니다.
<markers> mercurial 이라는것도 있는데 git 보다 좋다는 얘기가 잇네요 ~_~
<markers> 음... 시선이 달라지긴 햇네요 ms 싫어 << 이렇게 변햇네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그냥 굴러다니는 넷북도 생명연장이 된다는 그런시선이였습니다.
<razGon_web> 굳이 윈도우에 고집할 필요없기에.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 편하다면 윈도우가 제일 편한데
<razGon_web> 설정만 잘하면 퍼피리눅스설치해서 하고 다녀도 되거든요.
<DarkCircle> 사람을 바보로 만드는 스킬이 있어서
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 문제는 사용이죠.
<razGon_web> 아니 사양.
<DarkCircle> 글쵸 사용이 문제
<razGon_web> 윈도우는 사용과 사양이 영...
<razGon_web> 많이 먹고 일한다는게 게임.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우는 무조건 나올때 쯔음의 하드웨어 사양을 맞춰줘야 ...
<DarkCircle> 8기가 램을 달아놓은 컴이 임베디드 장비이듯
<DarkCircle> ...
<markers> 갠적으로 요새 나오는 게임도 리눅스에서 돌릴수 있으면 좋겟다는게 바램 ;ㅁ;
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 아까보니까 스똘만옹이 리눅기반 스팀을 지지(?)하던데
<markers> 스팀?
<DarkCircle> steam.
<markers> 스팀은 게임 판매 해주는 회사 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 스팀 온라인 클라이언트 말하는거임.
<JSTae76> 본인 홈 디렉토리에서 폴더생성할떄 Permission Denied뜨는건 뭐죠? -_-
<DarkCircle> 스똘만옹이 DRM은 완강하게 NO!라고 하는데 steam에 대해서는 관대한듯
<markers> 본인이 아닌겁니다 ... ㅎㄷ...
<markers> 왜 그런거지
<JSTae76> 본인맞는데ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 당장의 엄청난 임팩트가 있기 때문이죠
<DarkCircle> 뒤따라오는 큰 손해보단 큰 이익이 낫다 라고 .
<JSTae76> 왜이러지
<markers> 그런데 외쿡은 리눅스 쓰는 사람 꽤 잇지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 그만큼 리눅에서 뭔가가 안되는게 꽤 많았다는걸 인정하는것.
<DarkCircle> 할 수 있는데 안했다가 맞을수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 돈문제 때문에 못했다도 맞을 수도 있고
<markers> 우리나라만 유난히 윈도우만 점령을 해서 게임 나와도 윈도 용 게임만 나오는거겟지만 외쿡은 리눅스 쓰는사람들도 좀 있어서 리눅스 게임이 나올만할거 같은데 특별히 유명한 게임을 못 본거 같다능;;
<DarkCircle> ET나 WOG, wesnoth 같은 명작도 리눅기반에 꽤 많은데
<DarkCircle> ET는 장사가 잘돼서 소스를 풀어버린거고 WOG는 애초부터 리눅스 기반으로 나왔지만 리눅스 기반이 아닌 플랫폼에 대해서도 제작을 했고
<markers> wogê³¼ world of games?
<DarkCircle> World of goo
<DarkCircle> 퍼즐 장르예요
<DarkCircle> 나름 명작임.
<DarkCircle> 스토리도 탄탄하고
<markers> 어디서 본거 같은데 이겜
<markers> 오홍 @_@;;
<JSTae76> 홈 디렉토리의 권한 설정은 어떻게 되나요?
<yemharc> JSTae76: git서버 구축할때 git유저 등록하지 않았어요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 맞긴한데.. 제 홈디렉토리가 말썽입니다
<markers> wesnoth는 삼국지 느낌 나네요
<yemharc> 레포 등록할때 어떻게 하고 있어요? (명령어)
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그게아니고요.......
<JSTae76> 제 홈디렉토리에서 파일조차 생성을 못해요
<yemharc> 그러니까 GIT레포 만들때만 그런거 아니에요?
<JSTae76> 오옷..성공!
<JSTae76> 아뇨..항상그래요ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 퍼미션값에 문제가잇엇네요
<markers> 스테이크 먹엇다고 이젠 배불러서 졸립네 흐엉...
<markers> 막날이라고 코딩도 안되고 -_-;;
<markers> ㅇㅇㅇ]
<markers> 음 이상하다 인터넷 끊긴게 아닌데 구글 검색이 안되네;;
<JSTae76> 끊겼네욬
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 헉 카페에 서평이벤트에 당첨 되었는데 이제서야 알다니 ㅠ
<JSTae76> 재등장ㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> 마커스님 아직도 미접속ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 음..
<JSTae76> Seony님 주무시나..
<JSTae76> Zzz라는 수식어갘ㅋ
<drake_cli> win32용 crt 에뮬레이터 좋은것 없나..
<Seony> 서버에서 shutdown을 한다는걸, 내 맥에서 해버렸네...
<drake_cli> 내일 세미나에서 screen 사용법좀 소개하려구요
<drake_cli> screen 보다보니 tmux도 보이는데.. tmux의 경우 불편을 상당히 줄일 수 있을것 같네요
<drake_cli> 아무생각없이 껐는데 서버라던가.. 하는..
<JSTae76> Seony, 수식어 Zzz가 붙어서 주무시는줄 알았네욬
<Seony> 아마 ID가 전에 있던게 접속이 안끊어졌나보네요
<JSTae76> 아아그렇군요ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오오 screen !
<DarkCircle> drake_cli / 야밀옹 오늘 퇴갤한다는 소식 들으셨나요 \-ㅠ-/
<drake_cli> 퉤갤
<drake_cli> 퉤갤 기념으로 야근하겠져
<DarkCircle> 오늘 회사에서 회식 있다고 하시던 (..)
<DarkCircle> 야근으로 맹물단물 다 빨고 소주로 연료를 채우는거신카!
<yemharc> 우어
<yemharc> 칼퉤할겝니다
<drake_cli> yemharc: 아짘 퉤갤 안했넹
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 에이 :P
<yemharc> 6시 반에 끝나는 직장이에요
<yemharc> .......근데 이쏴람들이 증말!!!
<yemharc> 누가 맨날 야근만 하는줄 아나~
<yemharc> 퉤근함돠!!!
<DarkCircle> 위장용 퉤근 =3
<autowiz_> 냠냠...
<autowiz_> 코코볼 저녁 식사 끝~
<Seony> 외장하드 2개 전부 분해해버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파일서버에서 기가빗 속도 제대로 나오니까, 외장하드가 오히려 더 느려졌네요
<autowiz_> 파일 서버는 인터넷을 타고 오는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 집에 있는 거에요
<autowiz_> 아항...
<Seony> 인터넷에 물려있긴 한데, 주 용도가 집에서 쓰는 거에요
<Seony^Zzz> 이번에 업어온 데탑은 그냥 델 제품인데, 정말 무쟈게 조용하네요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 하잉
<JSTae76> autowiz_, ..안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 메멘토모리.... 메멘토모리..
<JSTae76> ?
<twinsenx> 메멘토 모리? http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/culture/culture_general/505134.html
<JSTae76> 페북에 친구가 없네..다들 싸이ㅜㅜ
<semosi_Home> 지금 제가 우분투 방에 들어와 있는 건가요?
<semosi_Home> 아무도 없는것 같은데 늘 보던 써니는 어디 계신지..^^
<cai_> Seony: 안녕하세요 :)
<cai_> 14:21 < semosi_Home> 지금 제가 우분투 방에 들어와 있는 건가요?
<cai_> 14:22 < semosi_Home> 아무도 없는것 같은데 늘 보던 써니는 어디 계신지..^^
<Seony> cai_: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아..... 세모시님 오셨었군요...
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> 오늘 밀린 환자 보고 올께요.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-25
<cai_> iterm2 쓰시는분 계신가요
<JSTae76> 좋은아침입니다ㅎ
<cai_> 오홍 nyu 네트워크
<drakepad> hello
<drake_cli> world
<drake_cli> 한글 됩니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 토요일입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 어서오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> Seony, 금요일 밤 잘즐기고 있으세요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 특별한 일 없는 금요일밤입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 오늘은 천안에서 워크샾이 있어서 가고있습니다
<Seony> 그럼 지금 운전 중이세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 11시반까지 강의 고고싱.
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 단체로 버스타고 가고 있습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 내일도 9시부터 4시까지 달립니다
<razGon_OpQ> 원래는 이번주는 워드프레스 책 독파기간인데 말이죠
<razGon_OpQ> 이런 때를 대비해서 와이브로 에그 마련하려했는데 여왕느님이 예산이유로 삭감했습니다
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요..
<Seony> 근데 워드프레스 책이면, 워드프레스 사용법이 나와있는 건가요?
<Seony> 워드프레스가 인기긴 인기인가보네요. 어찌보면 제로보드랑 비슷한 건데...
<razgon|> 그렇긴하죠 원래는 xe를 생각했습니다만. 이건 좀 오래써먹을거 같고 제로보드가 오류가 좀있어서요
<Seony> 제로보드가 오래쓰면 좀 그렇긴 해요. 세션 정리 안되는 문제도 그렇고..
<Seony> 저는 이번에 데탑 얻어온걸로 놋북서버 대체했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 데비안으로 했어요...
<razgon_OpQ> 그리고 우리나라 감성하고 다른면이 있지만 뭔가 심플한느낌? 이런게 좋더라구요.
<razgon_OpQ> 오! ㅊㅋㅊㅋ!
<razgon_OpQ> 데비안 실험버젼인가요?
<razgon_OpQ> 아니면 데비안 브랜치버젼인가요?
<Seony> 실험버전은 너무 불안정할 거 같아서 그냥 불안정버전(unstable)로 했씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 데탑사양이 어떻게되나요?
<Seony> 얻어온거긴 한데, 그래도 코어2듀오에 램 4기가에요.
<Seony> 하드웨어 레이드에다 기가비트 랜카드...
<cai_> wheezy 만세 o/
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 우분투보단 데비안이 더 좋더라구요
<cai_> 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 허거거... 제 서브컴보다 사양이 좋네요..ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 관리하기 훨씬 편한거 같아요;
<cai_> 하아..블로그 글 대충 윤곽만 잡아두고 자려고했는데 쓰다보니 점점 길어지네요
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇군요. 저는 우분투를 쓰는데 vnc로 보고 관리하고 vbox도 돌렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cai_: 예전에 여기 채널에 게임계정 구걸하러 온 외국인이, 우분투는 업데이트 하려고 쓰는 것 같다는 혹평을 하고갔었죠 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 큭
<razgon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 참, 블로그 주소 좀 알려주세요.
<Seony> 스팸메시지 좀 남겨놓게요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 제껀 http://www.b...아하
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 요즘 바빠서 거의 몇달에 한번씩밖에 안쓴다는 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 워낙 그런걸 하는 성격이 못되서..
<cai_> http://www.bpak.org 에요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 네..저도 그냥 '블로그가 (있긴) 있습니다' 정도..
<cai_> Seony님 블로그 주소는 뭔가요 ㅇ_ㅇ?
<Seony> 집 사신 거에요? 렌트에요?
<Seony> jswlinux.tistory.com
<cai_> 렌트죠 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 갓졸업한 학생이 돈이 어딨겠어용 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저런 집은 얼마에요?
<Seony> 제 와이프가 맨날 노래를 하는 곳이 메릴랜드거든요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 저랑 영문 이름이 같으시네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 친구들이 지어준 이름이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Brian이 왠지 똑똑하다는 이미지가 있다고 해서... ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 실은 잘 안써요...
<cai_> 저집이 아마 1밀리언 약간 안할걸요
<Seony> 렌트는요?
<cai_> 렌트는 지금 저까지 6명 스플릿 하는데 개인당 유틸포함 1400정도 내고있으니..
<Seony> 1인당 $1,400 이요?
<cai_> 8400불정도요
<cai_> 넵
<Seony> 헐... 쎄구나... ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 네;; 이 동네가 워낙 갑부아저씨아주머니 동네라
<cai_> 동네는 참 좋은데 또래가 없어서 심심하긴해요
<cai_> 메릴랜드는 왜 가고싶으시데요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 집값이 밀리언이면 싸네요...
<Seony> 제 와이프가 일하는 곳에 같이 일하는 분이 메릴랜드에서 오셨는데, 거기가 너무 좋다고 어찌나 얘기하시던지 꼭 가보고 싶다네요
<cai_> 옆옆 집은 바로 멀티밀리언 ㅡ.,ㅡ;
<Seony> 하와이는 땅값이 비싸서, 저 정도 환경에 저 정도 집 사려면 20 mil은 있어야할 거에요.
<cai_> 아아
<Seony> cai_: http://66.192.223.83/mls/slideshow.php 이게 제가 만든 솔루션...
<Seony> 여기 보시면, 하와이 real estate 오늘 리스트가 뜨거든요..
<cai_> 오홍
<Seony> 무쟈게 허름하죠 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 와 사진들에.. 하늘이 너무 이쁘네요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 웹사이트도 심플하고 좋은데요
<cai_> 직관적이구 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이건 웹용으로 서비스하는 건 아니구요, TV로 나갈 거에요.
<cai_> 아하
<Seony> TV에 barebone 붙이고 데비안 깔아서 MLS 데이터 싱크해서 보여주는 방식이죠..
<cai_> 안그래도 왜 '멈추고 사진을 클릭하거나 할 수 있는 기능이 없나요' 라고 여쭤보려고 했었어요 ㅋㅋ
<cai_> 와.. 정품 앱 많이 가지고 계시네요;;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 저도 이제 돈 벌기 시작했으니 슬슬 사서 써야되는데;;
<cai_> 라이센스창만 보면 크랙해보고싶은 충동이 먼저 들어버리니..
<cai_> ..그래도 osx는 꼬박꼬박 산다는..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저두요.
<Seony> 근데, 한 번에 살려고 하면 부담이 되기 때문에, 한 달에 얼마씩 정해놓고 사면 좀 덜부담되죠..
<cai_> 음 그렇겠네요 ㅋ 버짓팅해야겠네요
<Seony> 제가 매달 돈을 정해놓고 구입하는 게 Software랑 음악CD거든요..
<cai_> 흑흑 지금 버짓팅에 유일하게 들어있는 항목은 student loan -_-
<Seony> east coast는 학비가 장난 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기 한 과목이, 여기 한 학비 값이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 그쵸.. 그래서 교양과목은 걍 여름에 한국가서 고대에서 들었어요
<cai_> 학교에선 전공만 빡시게 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 한국에서 한게 transfer가 되서 다행이네요
<cai_> 네네 서울대/연대/고대에서 들은 비전공과목은 transfer되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 연대에서 했음 더 재밌었겠지만.. 집에서 넘 멀어서 =_=;
<Seony> 내년쯤에 버지니아 놀러가볼까 하는데, cai님 댁에 한 번 놀러가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 놀러오세요!
<cai_> 그때까지 회사가 망하지 않는다는 가정하에 말이죠 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 지도가 작아서 잘 안보이는데, 지역이 어디에요?
<Seony> cai_: 버지니아라고 적혀있네요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하나만 좀 여쭤볼께요...
<Seony> u.s citizen이 버지니아에서 대학교나 대학원 다니면, 정부에서 학비만큼 돈을 준다는데 그게 사실이에요?
<cai_> 음.. 버지니아에서 다녀보진 않아서 잘 모르겠지만.. 일단 FAFSA 프로그램 통해서 정부지원금이 나오구요 (어느 학교를 다니던)
<cai_> 아무래도 DC/버지니아 쪽에 정부기관들이 모여있다보니.. 정부랑 연계해서 받는 grant나 scholarship이 많아요
<Seony> 그 정부지원금이 $7,000 이상 된다고 하더라구요...
<cai_> 넹 저 같은 경우도 그 이상 받으면서 다녔어요
<cai_> 가족 income에 따라서 달라지구요 지원금액은
<Seony> 오오.. 돈 벌면서 다니네요..
<Seony> 그럼 주민들 학교 많이 다니겠네요
<cai_> 근데 사실 학비가 너무 쎄서
<cai_> 그거 없으면 못다니는게 함정이죠;
<cai_> 주립대일수록 학비가 싸지긴 해요
<Seony> 주립 아니면 어렵겠군요..
<cai_> 그리고 주마다 (대게 주립대는) in-state 학비랑 out of state 학비가 나뉘어 있어요
<cai_> in-state이 out에 비해선 훨씬 싼 편이죠
<cai_> 사립일수록 그 gap이 적구요
<Seony> 네 그렇죠. 많이 싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 텍사스 같은 갑부 주에서는
<cai_> 학교가 거의 공짜 수준
<cai_> (적어도 5~10년전엔 그랬다던데 요즘엔 어떤지 모르겠네요)
<Seony> out of state만 비싼거였군요..
<cai_> 그래도 다른데 비하면 훨씬 싸긴해요 ㅋ
<Seony> out of state은, UT의 경우 $15,000 정도 하거든요
<cai_> 넵.. 인스테이트면 그나마 다닐만해요 주립대는
<cai_> 1년에요?
<cai_> 아니면 1학기?
<Seony> 하와이 주립대는 한 5년 전만 해도 out of state도 $5,000 이었는데...
<Seony> 한 학기였던 거 같아요
<cai_> 아아 네.. 대충 그정도..
<cai_> 저희도 1년에 4~5만불씩 들어갔으니까요...ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 하와이 주립대는 1년에 in-state $5,000 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 정부지원금 좀 보태고.. 학교 scholarship 받고.. loan땡기고.. 부모님 손좀 빌리고.. 겨우겨우..
<cai_> 와 싸네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 여기는 학교 안에서 하는 파트타임 알바도 거의 안해요
<razgon_OpQ> 하와이 주립대는 뭐가 특기과인가요?
<razgon_OpQ> 호텔관광과나 군사학과 괜찮을거 같은데요
<Seony> 하와이 주립대는, 언어학, 컴퓨터, 비지니스 계열이 알아준다(고는해요)네요.
<razgon_OpQ> 하긴 해군은 사관학교가 달리있을거 같고.
<Seony> 언어학에 있어서는 뭐 거의 절대적인 지존이라고 하구요..
<cai_> Seony: 그렇군요.. 학교도 빡신데 TA하면서 돈버느라 캐고생 ㅠ_ㅠ 이젠 빌린거 갚기만 하면 되니까 괜찮지만요;;
<razgon_OpQ> 오 컴퓨러!
<cai_> 학교다닐땐 정말 힘들었음;
<Seony> 컴퓨터가 유명해진 계기는..
<Seony> IBM에 하와이 대학교 출신들이 많거든요..
<razgon_OpQ> 언어학 역시 알로하!
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그래서 IBM이 하와이 대학교 출신자를 선호한다고 하는데, 그게 이유가 잇어요..
<Seony> 하와이 애들이 섬 출신이라, 좀 귀찮은일 싫어하거든요..
<Seony> 딴데서 스카웃 제의 들어와도 귀찮아서 잘 안움직이니까,
<razgon_OpQ> 아ㅡㅡㅡㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 회사 입장에서 봤을 때, 충성심이 강한걸로 보인다네요 ㅋ
<razgon_OpQ> 완전 폭소감이네요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 하와이 대학교 출신들을 선호한다고는 하는데, 진실인지는 잘 모르겠구요. 근데 확실한 건, IBM에 하와이 대학교 출신은 많은 걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 그리고,,, 천문학도 좀 괜찮아요. 여기 섬에 큰 망원경이 있어서..
<razgon_OpQ> 비지니스면 금융쪽인가요 경영쪽인가요? 그나저나 언어학에 지존이란건 처음으로 알았네요
<Seony> 하와이 대학교가 중점적으로 키우는 분야가 비지니스 쪽인데, 교수진들은 진짜 빵빵해요..
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇겠군요
<Seony> 비지니스면, 경영학, 회계학, 등등..
<razgon_OpQ> 흠... 우리딸보내볼까요?
<Seony> 교수진들이 거의 하버드, 프린스턴 등등 출신들이에요..
<Seony> 근데 문제는요,
<Seony> 교수진만 빵빵하고, 애들은 안빵빵해요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpQ> 니가 가라0 하와이..ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 언어학은, 하와이가 아시아 쪽에서는 거의 최초의 이민지잖아요.
<razgon_OpQ> 미국비자만 나면 하와이 유학보내고 싶다는
<Seony> 한국도 그렇고, 일본, 중국 등등 하와이로 처음 이민 역사를 시작했거든요...
<Seony> 그러다보니, 부모가 영어를 못하는 가정이 거의 대부분이라,
<Seony> 좀 특수하게 영어를 교육하는 부분이 발달하게 됐고,
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇죠. 어떻게보면 샌프란시스코와 같이 아시아로 가는  관문이죠
<Seony> 그러면서 자연스럽게 언어학이 발달하게 된거죠..
<razgon_OpQ> 그런 배경이 있군요
<Seony> 네. 샌프란시스코 정착자들은, 특히 한국사람들은, 거의 다 하와이를 거쳐간 거에요.
<Seony> 하와이에서 노동계약이 끝나자마자 건너간 케이스죠.
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇겠죠.
<Seony> 하와이에서 학교 다니면, 이런 역사적인 배경에 대해서 많이 배우게 되는데, 아무래도 아시아계다보니 그런걸 많이 강조해요
<Seony> 도산 안창호 아시죠?
<Seony> 그 도산이라는 호가 하와이를 의미하는 거래요. ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 예 제첫위인전입니다
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<Seony> 인하대학교가 인천-하와이 라는 건 뭐 유명한 사실이고..
<razgon_OpQ> 하와이공원 압구정에 있군요
<razgon_OpQ> 그런! 깊은 뜻이!
<Seony> 여기 이승만 전 대통령을 중심으로 세워진 하와이 내 한인들이 건물 팔아서 나온 돈을 인천에 기부한거죠.
<razgon_OpQ> 도산 안창호 정말 감명깊게 읽었는데 나라가 독립해버렸다는...
<Seony> 그때, 우리도 MIT 같은 대학 한 번 세워보자, 해서 인하 공업대학교가 세워지고 그걸 바탕으로 인하대학교가 생긴거라고 하네요
<razgon_OpQ> 근데 유명한건 항공운항과...ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpQ> 인하대 제가 전산학과 원서 냈었습니다. 좀셋는데 그런이유가있었군요
<razgon_OpQ> 가나다군에서 다군.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 아웅 돈모아야 겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 부모님한테 학비지원 없이 유학할 수 있다는 사실만 알았으면 아마 진작에 왔었을 거에요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금은 좀 힘들지만..
<razgon_OpQ> 하와이 보낼거 생각해야지..ㅎㅎ 어찌되었든 하와이든 싱가폴이든 잠시보냘까생각중입니다
<razgon_OpQ> 울나라 환율이 정착되묜 미국생활이 괜찮을듯합니다
<Seony> 순박한 하와이 사람들을 생각해보면, 하와이가 좋을 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 지금은 고환율이죠. 800원대후반이면 괜찮을듯합니다
<razgon_OpQ> 그때가면 딸아이집에가서 놀다가고 해야죠..ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 넘 앞어 갔음..ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpQ> 인제 4살인데....ㅎㅎㅎ
<hackin> 죄송한대 혹시 여기 계신분들중에 코분투 가지고 계신분 계신가요?ㅜ
<cartes9> 구워진 CD요?
<hackin> iso파일염
<razgon_OpQ> 보통 자료실에 있지 않나요?
<cartes9> 그건 구하기 쉬워요
<hackin> 그게 분도님 서버가
<hackin> 닫힌거같내요
<razgon_OpQ> 아.. 그렇군요
<hackin> ㅠ
<hackin> 혹시 10.04 가지고 계신분 계신가요?
<razgon_OpQ> 헛 파일있었는데 날렸다는...ㅠㅠ
<hackin> 헉. 아쉽내여;
<cartes9> 제가 떠서 드릴까요?
<hackin> 헉
<cartes9> 찾아보고
<hackin> 그래주시면 감사하죠 ㅎ
<cartes9> 저한텐 CD로 있네요
<hackin> 우와.
<hackin> CD배포할떄 받을걸 그랬나요 부럽내여;
<cartes9> 10.04 lucid lynx 32bit Desktop CD
<hackin> 넹 그거;
<cartes9> 지금 트레이어 넣었어요
<hackin> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> iso화 해볼게요
<razgon_OpQ> 오웅
<hackin> 넵 감사합니다
<cartes9> MD5체크섬도 한번 확인해볼게요
<cartes9> 가능하면
<hackin> 넵 감사합니다
<cartes9> hackin 님
<cartes9> http://my.cartes9.com/Cobuntu_live_CD.iso
<cartes9> 받아가세요 하루정도 열어놓을게요.
<hackin> 헉;
<hackin> 감사합니당;
<hackin> 다른거 보는사이에;
<cartes9> 구하셨어여?
<hackin> 받고 있는 중이에여 ㅎ
<hackin> 혹시 실례지만 cartes님
<hackin> 이거 32비트 짜리인가여?
<cartes9> 네
<hackin> 넹 감사합니당
<cartes9> 네엠
<cartes9> ftp.daum.net에 cobuntu도 미러링으로 올려놓으면 좋을것같아요
<cartes9> nhn이라던지에
<hackin> cartes님 덕에 우분투 설치하러가여
<hackin> 감사합니당;
<hackin> 다들 수고하세영
<cartes9> 잘가세용
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<Seony> rsync 전송속도가 생각보다 빠르진 않네요..
<autowiz_> 집
<autowiz_> 체크인
<JSTae76> 늦었네요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 안뇽하쎄요우!
<razGon_OpQ> 아무도 없어요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕사쎄요호
<JSTae76> 여기잇어욨ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> JsTae76, 안자고 뭐하삼? 공부하삼?
<JSTae76> 공부+서버하고잇삼
<razGon_OpQ> 나는 공부하고 뒷풀이...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뒷풀이라...
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ 역시 열공중이시군요.
<razGon_OpQ> 1박2일 워크샾왔습니다.
<JSTae76> ㅣ히히히히
<JSTae76> 맥북사야죠
<razGon_OpQ> 한잔좀해서요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 배터리갈구오겟슴다~
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 드디어 영혼을 잡스에게
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 뒷풀이마저하고 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 좀늦었네요ㅎㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> .
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 다들 어디가셨지
<autowiz_> 내일을 알차게 보내기 위해 자러갈 시간 입니다.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 전 서버가 뭐되서
<JSTae76> 휴..해결
<JSTae76> 인녕히주무세요ㅠㅍ
<JSTae76>  /Clear
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요ㅍㅍ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-26
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 강의 듣다가 졸려서 들어 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> gg
<razGon_web> 아시는 형님께서 강의해서 그렇고 아는 부분을 이야기 해서 그런지 졸립네요.
<razGon_web> 형님께서 섬세하게 말슴해주시는데. 아는 내용이고 하니 좀 잔소리로 들리네요...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 자만하면 안되는데.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아는 내용 다시 들으면 그렇죠
<razGon_web> 4번째입니다.
<razGon_web> 개인적으로 한번듣고. 세미나에게 3번들었죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 허리치료는 정말 잘하시는 분입니다.
<razGon_web> 나이가 젊어서 그렇지 조금만 지나면 학회 초빙 많이 되실겁니다.
<razGon_web> 하긴 지금도 년 3회이상은 강의요청이 들어오시는 분. 제가 너무 자만하죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 게다가 사용하는 툴이 넘 다른걸 쓰시니... 저는 초음파 위주로 하는데. 다른 도구와 병합되야지만 하는 강의로 하시네요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터로 치자면, 다른 툴과 다른 언어를 쓰시는 분이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 천안에 상록리조트 좋습니다. 강의실은 좀 별루지만, 전체적으로 와이파이를 쓰시고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠. 이분은 레티나북에 SSD쓰시면서 이렇게 하시면 쉽고 빠르게 부팅됩니다.
<razGon_web> 이렇게 말씀하시는 분이세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 동영상도 1080은 기본아닌가요? 하시는 분...헐..
<razGon_web> 게다가 지금 서론 부분인데 그부분은 모든 강의할때 항상 하시는 말씀입니다.
<Seony> MS-Windows 로고가 좀 바뀌었네요
<razGon_web> ? 그런가요? 하긴 윈7에서는 형형색색이 아닌거 같더군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 똑같이 창문 모양이긴 한데, 물결치는 형태가 아니라 그냥 네모 긋고 안에 줄 2개 그어놓은 형태에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ? 그런가요?
<autowiz_> 그건 윈됴 3.1 크흐...
<autowiz_> 도리도리 그때도 물결 치고 있었군요...
<razGon_web> 점심 먹고 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 후..
<autowiz_> 점심 먹으러 갔다 오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 갑자기 어려운 강의 부분있어서 혼돈을 느끼다가 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 사무실 식당은 문을 닫아서 좀걸릴듯...
<autowiz_> 학회 강의 같은건가 보군요.
<razGon_web> 예 학회워크샾왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 잠시 재접하겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세용
<JSTae76> autowiz_, 안녕하세요ㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단 밥을 먹으러 갑니다...
<JSTae76> autowiz_, 맛있게드시고오세요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 강의 듣고 있는 중입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아ㅎㅎ그러시구나
<JSTae76> 전 이제 안드로이드 빌드를 시작하네요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 오웅...!! 멋지구리~~1
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ나가셨네ㅠ
<autowiz_> 크롬 os 초기에 컴파일해서 몇번 테스트는 해보았는데 최근 기사를 보니 수정이 좀 들어간거 같네요
<autowiz_> 시간나면 크롬 os 다시 써보고 싶네요
<JSTae76> 오홓..그렇군요
<JSTae76> 역시 빌드하니깐 저의 컴퓨터의 한계가 옵니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 컴퓨터가 과부하를 견디지못하고ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번에 한국으로 오는 태풍이 사상 최강의 태풍이라고 하네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 여기 날씨가 갑자기 확 더워져서 이번 태풍도 들어오면서 확 죽을거 같아요 느낌이 웬지 ㄱ-
<autowiz_> 와우 이번태풍 피해 상당하겠는데요
<autowiz_> 서울 물바다 될지도...
<cai_> :(
<cai_> 서울에 계신분들 조심하셔요
<cai_> 심심하신분들은.. 들려주세요 ㅋㅋ http://www.bpak.org/blog/2012/08/kakaotalk-%eb%b3%b4%ec%9d%b4%ec%8a%a4%ed%86%a1-voice-talk%ec%97%90-%ea%b4%80%ed%95%9c-%ec%9d%b4%ec%95%bc%ea%b8%b0/
<autowiz_> 뜨악 서울에 있다는....
<cai_> ([KakaoTalk+] 보이스톡 (voice talk)에 관한 이야기)
<DarkCircle> 너무 확대해석하시지 마시라능.
<DarkCircle> http://web.kma.go.kr/weather/images/analysischart.jsp?type=M&prevType=M&data=sfc3&dtm=0
<autowiz_> 제가 뉴스를 너무 안봐서 그런건가요?
<autowiz_> 저만한 태풍이 거의 다 왔는데 왜 이제서야 알게 되는거지요 ?
<DarkCircle> 이번 태풍 말고도 얼마전에 갑자기 사라져버린 태풍도 마찬가진데 올해 고기압 세력이 너무 강해서 그래요
<DarkCircle> 음 뉴스를 안보기보단 요새 예보뉴스가 예전같지 않아서?
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 김동완 할아버지 예보할때는 상당히 분석적 체계적으로 했었는데 요새는 대충 아 태풍이 오네요~ 오늘은 비가오고 해가 뜨네요 ~
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 흐리멍텅 넘어가니 이해가 안 갈 수가 있는듯 .
<JUST1N> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 골치아픈 문제에 봉착했군요... 헐..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-19
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> autowiz2015: 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<autowiz2015> 월요일 아침 부터 대박 졸리네요 -_- ;;
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 저도 졸리네요
<samahui> 회의 들어가야 되는데 졸려서 죽겠어요 ㅎ; 주말에 운동을 너무 무리하게 했나봐요.
<jeedy> 안녕하세요
<jeedy> 우분투 사용이 처음이라 도움을 청하고자 왔는데요.
<JSTaedev> jeedy: 네. 언제든지 도움을 청해주세요. !@
<jeedy> 제가 우분투13.04 버젼을 회사 내에서 설치후 물리적으로 다른 곳으로 피시를 옮겼습니다.
<JSTaedev> jeedy: 네
<jeedy> 그랬더니 설치하던 장소에선 인터넷 연결이 잘되던게
<jeedy> 옮긴 장소에선 인터넷이 연결이 안되는 겁니다. 그런데 더 이상한건 유선랜이 연결되었다는 아이콘은 뜨구요
<jeedy> 유선랜은 정상적으로 연결이 되었다는 메시지는 나오지만 막상 네트웍연결을 하려고 하면 연결이 안되는 문제입니다.
<JSTaedev> 회사였다면 고정 IP 설정을 통하여 인터넷을 사용했을 수 있으니 네트워크 설정 매니저에서 네트워크 설정값을 확인해보세요.
<JSTaedev> 새로 연결하신 곳이 가정 집이시라면 DHCP 자동으로 설정하시면 될껍니다.
<jeedy>  xwindow 상에서 이미 설정을 바꿔봤는데요
<jeedy> 그런데도 접속이 안되더라구요 그래서 DNS 주소도 여러 주소로 넣어봤는데 연결이 되지 않았구요
<jeedy> 텍스트모드상에서 설정을 변경해줘야 하는 건가요?
<JSTaedev> jeedy: 고정 아이피로 변경할 때 네트워크 매니저에 말썽을 일으켜서 가끔 네트워크 매니저를 삭제 하는데 네트워크 매니저를 삭제하고 텍스트 에디터로 설정 파일을 변경하여 해보시겠어요?
<jeedy> 그렇게 해보겠습니다.
<jeedy> 아직 그렇게는 안해봤어요. 답변감사합니다.
<autowiz2015> dns 보다 우선 자신의 ip / 게이트웨이 / 서브넷이 맞는지 먼저 확인하시구요
<autowiz2015> 게이트웨이로 핑이 가는지 먹저 테스트 해보셔야 합니다. 그 다음이 dns 테스트가 되겠습니다.
<jeedy> 넵 알겠습니다.
<JSTaedev> 같은 네트워크에 다른 머신이 있다면 그 컴퓨터의 설정값을 참조하는것도 하나의 방법이겠죠.
<jeedy> 답변 감사합니다. 피시가 앞에 있는 게 아니라서 당장 확인은 못하지만 확인해보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다.
<dkpearl> 혹시 DB쪽 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz2015> 뭐 잘은 모릅니다만
<autowiz2015> 어떤거 때문에 그러시는지요
<dkpearl> db에 초당 10000개 행 분량의 데이터를 insert 혹은 비슷한 작업을 수행하고 싶은데 가능한지 여쭤보고 싶어서 질문드립니다 :)
<nymph> 사실상 불가능.
<nymph> 초당 천개를 얼마간 하느냐에 따라 다르지만
<nymph> buffer pool 을 활용하면 얼마간 버티나
<nymph> buffer pool 를  Flush 하는 동안에는 성능이 급격히 떨어짐.
<nymph> SSD 를 장착하고 DB 의 메모리를 Insert 에 최적화 하도록 하면
<nymph> 그 다음은 DB 에 따라서 초당 1만건이될수도 있고 뭐 그런다능..
<nymph> Seony: 하이여~
<Seony> hi
<nymph> 마침 여행자 보험을 가입할라고 하고 있어요~
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅇㅋ
<nymph> http://www.hiuhak.com/first/?PG=D
<nymph> 여기서
<nymph> 어느걸 하는게 좋을까요?
<nymph> 메일 온걸 보니까 T01 ~ T07까지만 가능하데요..
<Seony> 그게 다잖아
<Seony> 나 잠깐 10분만 있다 다시 올께
<dkpearl> nymph: 조언 감사합니다!
<nymph> dkpearl: 아니예요~
<lysk9884> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> nymph: 그나저나 방 구하는게 문제일듯 싶다
<nymph> 헉??
<nymph> Seony: 못하진 않겠지요..
<nymph> 그냥 막 살기 힘든곳 아니면 OK
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 보험가입 완료ㅕ
<Seony> nymph: 못구해서 문제가 아니라, 싼델 못구해서 문제라는 얘기야
<nymph> 월 600 이라도 괜찮아요..
<nymph> 대부분 600 선 아닌가요?
<nymph> 500 이면 좋지만 못구하면 어쩔 수 없지요.. ^^
<Seony> 600은 커녕 지금 800에 구해도 땡큐인 판이야
<nymph> 헐퀴~
<autowiz2015> 휴가철?
<nymph> 휴가철이라 그런가 봐여~
<Seony> autowiz2015: 아뇨. 가을학기 시작하거든요
<nymph> 아~~
<nymph> 가을학기 시작~
<autowiz2015> 학교 때문이군요.
<nymph> 그럼 어쩔수 없는거구요.. ^^
<nymph> 어쩌겠어요.. 방이 없다는데요.. ^^
<nymph> 대신 학원하고 가까워서 걸어댕길수 있으면 좋은데. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거리는 고만고만하니까 걱정 안해도 돼. 가격이 문제라 그렇지.  근데 아직 확실한건 아니고, 계속 구해봐야지
<nymph> T07로 제일 싼걸루 가입
<nymph> 어짜피 다 2천만원 이상 보상해주니..
<nymph> 암튼.. 보험은 해결..
<nymph> Seony: 궁금한게 있는데요.
<nymph> 달러 현찰을 얼마정도 들고가면 좋을까요?
<nymph> 방세지불할 금액정도는 가지고 가는게 좋아요?
<nymph> 가자마자 지불해야할거 같긴한데..
<Seony> 일단 민박에 있어야하니까, 민박은 하루에 $50이거든
<Seony> 최대 일주일 정도는 민박에 있을 생각 하고 있어야돼
<nymph> 그럼 50 씩 7개 가지고 가야하나...
<nymph> 암튼 그정도고...
<nymph> 방세 맥스 800 이니까..
<nymph> 현금이 많이들고 가야하네..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> Seony 님이 최대한 정보좀 주심 민박은 덜해도 될듯.. ㅋ
<nymph> 암튼..
<nymph> 대충 현금 들고갈 금액은 알거 같아요..
<nymph> 나머진 여행자수표로 가지고 가고..
<nymph> 그럼 정리된듯..
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 참 부탁할 게 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 팥빙수용 떡 알지 조그만거... 그거랑 쥐치포 좀 사다줘
<nymph> Seony: 먹는거 될수 있으면 가지고 오지 말람서요/
<nymph> 그거는 괜찮을라나..
<Seony> 가공되서 포장된건 괜찮아.
<nymph> 그렇군요.
<Seony> nymph: 비행기에서 서류 작성할 때, 음식물 갖고왔다고 체크하지 말고.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 제가 궁금한게 그거..
<Seony> 비행기에서 말하는 음식물은, 가공식품을 의미하는게 아니거든
<nymph> 뱅기에서 서류작성할때 체크해야 하나... 궁금..
<nymph> 아..
<nymph> 그럼 뱅기에서 음식물 가지고 왔냐고하면 그거 체크 않해도 되는거져?
<Seony> 비행기에서 서류작성할 때 의미하는 음식은, 세관법에 저촉될만한 음식물을 얘기하는 거야
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 체크 하면 안돼
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 그러면, 짐을 샅샅히 뒤져서 너만 피곤해져
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 가공식품이면 하나도 문제가 없는데, 괜시리 짐만 뒤지니까 짜증나지
<nymph> 팥빙수용 떡.. 조그마한거랑 쥐치포? 쥐치포면 그냥 쥐포 말하는거 아님요?
<nymph> 쥐치포 = 쥐포
<nymph> 다른건가..
<Seony> 쥐치포를 쥐포라 그래
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 쥐포~
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 쥐치를 말린 포라서 쥐치포가 정식명칭인데, 사람들이 줄여서 쥐포라 그러더라고
<nymph> 제일 맛난걸루 다가 사갈께요~ ^^
<Seony> ㅇㅋㄸㅋ
<nymph> 짐도 다 쌓어요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이제 나가기만 하면 되네
<nymph> 네..
<nymph> 방만 구하면 그다음에는 학원등록하고 뭐 이래되는거져..ㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 자동차..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 글치.
<nymph> 세차시키고 덮개로 씌워놓고 파킹해놓으면 되여.
<nymph> 어제 집주인 아줌마에게는 3개월 해외출장간다고 구라 쳤놨어요.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ그럼 이번주 일주일 간은 시간 때우느라 지겹겠네 ㅋ
<nymph> 아저씨에게도 말해놔야되는데.. ㅋ
<nymph> 저는 이상하게 요즘 일주일이 금방가서요..
<nymph> 내일은 여행자수표랑 현금을 환전해야되요..
<nymph> 은행가서 할생각이예요~
<nymph> 그렇게되면 명실공히 바로 나갈수있게 되는거져.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 보통 거래하는 은행가서 하면 수수료 우대 같은게 있을거야
<nymph> 우리은행 가볼려구요... 7년 거래했는데
<nymph> 수수료 우대같은거 않해주면 섭하지..
<nymph> A4 지도 한장 들고 타야지..
<nymph> Seony  님 이름섞자 적고 입국장 나와야지.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공항 내려서 안보이면 전화하면 되지
<nymph> 전화할줄 몰라요~ ㅋ
<nymph> 가기전에 전화번호 물어볼께요~
<nymph> 그때 알려주세요~
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 오늘도 3시 지나고.. 해지고 있네요..
<nymph> 하루빠르네요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그 옆집 아저씨 방은 나갔데요?
<Seony> 나갔어 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 아우.. 아까비..
<nymph> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 거긴 얼마였었는데요?
<nymph> 어쩔수 없져.. 시간 타이밍이 안 맞았으니..
<Seony> 600이었어요
<nymph> Seony: 방은 한달씩 계약이 가능한가요?
<nymph> 3달 한꺼번에 해야하나...
<nymph> 주인마다 다를라나...
<Seony> nymph: 당연히 한달씩 돈 주는거지
<autowiz2015> 서울 7평 짜리 원룸이 56 이더군요
<nymph> 오~ 그럼 한달씩 바꿔도 상관없겠군요..
<Seony> 그렇긴 하겠찌만, 대부분의 집 주인은 한달 살려고 들어오는 사람은 받고싶지 않아해
<Seony> 최대한 오래 살 사람을 원하지
<nymph> 아.. 그렇지요..
<autowiz2015> 달러로 바꾸면 근 600 될듯 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그건 한국도 마찬가지..
<nymph> 저도 하와이 오일장 자주봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 오일장?
<nymph> 인터넷이 반드시 되어야 하는데.. 이게 문제.. ㅋ
<nymph> 아..교차로
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인터넷은 거의 안되는데가 없으니까 그건 걱정 안해도 돼
<nymph> 뱅기 서류작성시 음식물 없으니까 체크하지 말아야한다!!
<nymph> 이거 까먹으면 않되는데.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 근데, $500(유틸리티 포함)
<nymph> 이러는데, 유틸리티가 뭐예요?
<Seony> 전기세 + 물세 정도?
<Seony> 한국말로 치면 공과금이라고 보면 되겠네
<nymph> 아~ 그렇군요...
<nymph> 룸메이트 구함은 방 1개에 두명이 사는거고..
<nymph> 800짜리가 많군요..
<nymph> 독방은 거의 850 ~900 이네요..
<Seony> 아니 룸메이트라는 말은, 방 하나를 혼자 쓰는 거야
<Seony> 여기는 방 하나를 둘이 쓰는 일은 거의 없어
<nymph> 잉? 그래요?
<nymph> 룸메이트 구함...
<nymph> 한국에서는 룸메이트 구함 = 여친 구함
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그럼 홈스테이는 뭔가요? 용어부터가 헷깔리네요..
<Seony> 홈스테이는 그집에서 식사를 제공해주는거.  주로 애들이 해
<nymph> 아항~ 그렇군요..
<nymph> 룸메이트는 그냥 방만 렌트해주는거겠군요.
<nymph> http://hawaiikcr.com/rent_roommate/16642
<nymph> 차라리 저기가 낫겠다.. 콘도.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 저기 한번 물어봐야겠네
<nymph> 600밖에 않하네요. ㅋ
<Seony> 집을 가서 봐야지
<Seony> 거지 같은 델지도 모르잖아
<nymph> 오호~ 그럼 감사.. +_+
<nymph> 사례할께요.. 사례는 팥빙수 떡하고 쥐포요~ ㅋ
<nymph> 정말 다양하구나... 집도 다양하고 가격도 천차만별이네요..
<Seony> 집 수준이 다양해서 그래
<nymph> http://hawaiikcr.com/rent_roommate/16646
<nymph> 저긴 뭔가 막 적어놨는데도 650 밖에 않하네요..
<Seony> 저기는 멀어서 안돼.  그리고 여자 원한다잖아
<nymph> 아.. 그렇군요.. 지리를 잘 모르니.. ㅋ
<nymph> 다운타운(?) 근처일수록 비싸지는거 같네요.. 다운타운 근처는 죄다 1,000불이 넘는듯 ..
<Seony> 다운타운은 건물들이 괜찮거든
<nymph> http://hawaiikcr.com/index.php?mid=rent_roommate&page=2&document_srl=16282
<nymph> 저기도 멀라나요..
<Seony> 아니 여기도 와이키키 입구니까 괜찮아
<nymph> http://hawaiikcr.com/index.php?mid=rent_roommate&page=2&document_srl=16278
<nymph> 근데... 한국에서는 방 모양이나 이런것두 사진찍어서 올려두는데
<nymph> 교차로는 그냥 말로만 적어놨네요.. 조금 불편하당.. ㅋ
<Seony> 하와이 다음까페 가면 사진이 올라와있는데, 교차로는 신문에 있는걸 그대로 웹사이트에 올리는 정도만 하는 거야
<nymph> 아 그렇군요..
<nymph> 앗.. 하와이 교차로 ZeroXE 네요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 내가 아는 사람이 만들었어
<autowiz2015> 좀있으면 하와이 IT 인 연맹 홈페이지도 써니님께서 만드실듯..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그럴지도 몰라요
<autowiz2015> 집이아니라 방 하나에
<autowiz2015> 600 그것도 홈쉐어로
<autowiz2015> 거실이 500 -_-;;
<autowiz2015> 비싸당...
<Seony> 여기는 집값이 비싸요
<samahui> 본토보다 더 비싼거 같네요... 물론 지역에 따라 다르지만
<Seony> 본토보다 훨씬 비싸죠.  땅이 좁잖아요
<samahui> 그러게요
<nymph> 다음 카페 가입해서 사진 보는데...
<nymph> 멋지다.. +_+
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 들뜬다.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 뜨는건 비행기 이지요 하하
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 가서 영어는 뒷던이고 놀러만 댕길거 같은 불길한 예감...
<Seony> nymph: 원래 외국 나오면 다 놀아.  그래서 어학연수 갔다와도 면접볼 때 그다지 도움 안되잖아
<nymph> Seony 어질어질~ 전 열심히 할거임요~ ㅋ
<samahui> 현지인 친구 사귀어서 열심히 놀다보며 자연스래 어학능력 올라갈지도...
<samahui> 근데... 보통 외국나가면 우리나라 사람끼리 어울려노는게 함정이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 방정보가 그렇게 많지가 않구나..
<nymph> 고민이네.. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 써니님 집 차고~
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<nymph> autowiz2015: 1인용 텐트 들고 갈까요? ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 매일 쌀좀 달라고 문 두들기고.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 밥주먹으로 맞을지도 몰라요 ^_^
<autowiz2015> 밥주걱
<sungyo> Seony: 오운클라우드 버젼 몇쓰세요?
<Seony> sungyo: 5요.  아마 5가 최신 버전일걸요
<nymph> autowiz2015: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 음. 업그래이드를 해봐야겠나봐요. 전 맨날 에러를 뱉어내서 시끄러워 죽겠어요....
<sungyo> 우분투 데스크탑으로 쓰는데 이번기회에 써버로 바꿔볼까요?
<nymph> autowiz2015: 왜 그러세요.. Seony 형님이 얼매나 착하신데요...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo: 데탑에서 서버 패키지 설치하면 그냥 서버가 되는거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오운클라우드가 제꺼에서만 에러를 뱉어내는건 역시나 기분탓이겠죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 대부분 문제는 유불이라고 주장하는 사람이 있었습니다..
<Seony> 오운클라우드 문제 많더라구요
<nymph> owncloud 가 APM 기반이나까..
<autowiz2015> 저얼대 제가 한 말은 아니구요 -_-;;
<nymph> 걍 apm 설치하면 바로 서버.. ㅋ
<sungyo> 음. 어디 클라이언트랑 동기화 잘 해주는 클라우드 어플리케이션 또 없을까요?
<sungyo> 아니면 그냥 rsync로 동기화만 해주는 스크립트를 짜는게 빠를까요?ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 드랍박스는 사람들이 싫어하는 이유가 있더라구요
<Seony> 실시간 동기화해주는 툴 중에서, rsync에 몇가지를 섞어서 구글에서 만든 명령어가 있는데, 써보니까 CPU 점유율이 엄청나더라구요..
<sungyo> 드랍박스->우체통. ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 특정 소프트웨어에 대한 생산물만 동기화시켜주면 되거든요. 시작 전후로 rsync로 동기화 하고, 프로그램 실행하는 식으로 해볼까요. '-'a
<Seony> 양이 많지않으면 rsync가 쓰기 편할 거 같네요
<sungyo> 오운 클라우드따위 걷어버려야겠나봐욧..ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 회사 댕기면서 이것저것 해봤지만
<nymph> 제일 인상 깊었던건
<nymph> Sun 의 ZFS 가 제일 좋아 보여요..
<lysk9884> 제가 이번에 삼성노트북에 깔려 있떤 오이엠 윈도우 지우고 우분투 깔아서 3d 게임 엔진 돌려 볼려고 했는데
<Seony> 좋긴 좋지.  신기하고... ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 이놈은 아예 파일시스템을 스냅샷으로 찍어 놓을 수 있으니까, 필요할때마다 스냅샷을 찍어서 보관
<lysk9884> 그래픽 카드를 인식 하지 않네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 램을 많이 잡아먹어서 문제지만..
<nymph> 그러다 문제생기면 스냅샷으로 롤백...
<autowiz2015> 스트라이프 묶을때 zfs 가 좀 특이했던 기억이 있네요
<nymph> lysk9884: 글픽카드가 뭔가요?
<lysk9884> Ati Radoen AMD Mars 8670 A / 8750M
<lysk9884> 이에요.
<sungyo> http://blog.naver.com/molab_suda/30144063891
<sungyo> 세상엔 이런 곳도 있군요!!
<nymph> Ati 는 대책이 없음요... 드라이버 거지같이 만드니..
<lysk9884> 헐 저런 곳이 있따니 ㅠㅠ
<lysk9884> 전 외국에 사는에 한번도 저렇게 좋은 회사 가본적 없는데
<lysk9884> 무려 한국에...
<lysk9884> ATI 는 대책이 없죠 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lysk9884> 흑
<sungyo> http://blog.naver.com/molab_suda/30144063891
<sungyo> 수영장이...ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 헐.
<lysk9884> ㄸㄷ
<nymph> 뭐.. 저긴 유명하지요..
<sungyo> 방금 CNN 에서 No 시그널 떴어요.ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그런걸 방송사고라고 하지요. ㅋ
<sungyo> 옹후가 되면 엄마손을 잡고 온 직원 자녀들은 1층에 마련된 놀이공간, 야외 정원, 수영장, 옥상 텃밭 등에서 정직원으로 채용된 영어 원어민교사와 함께 뛰어논다....ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아...안구에 강하게 습기가..ㅠ.ㅠ
<nymph> 저기는 자바하는 회사
<Seony> 제니퍼 유명하죠..
<nymph> 파주 헤이리 문화마을인가? 거기에 있을거예요~
<sungyo> 고객보다 직원 만족. 큰 도전을 받네요. '-'
<nymph> 맥미니도 이제는 힘겹네..
<nymph> BlueRay 돌릴라니...
<sungyo> 음. 오늘 CNN이 사고가 잦네요. 외신기자와 신호 주고받다 음향 신고가 끊기네요.
<lysk9884> 질문이 잇는데요
<sungyo> Seony: 그런데 드랍박스 사람들이 싫어하는 이유가 뭐였나요?
<lysk9884> vga 를 dislplay 로 인식을 하게 되는경우에요
<lysk9884> lspci 에서요
<lysk9884> pci id 를 업데이트 하면
<Seony> sungyo: 파일이 종종 안올라가거나, 올라가더라도 텍스트 파일 같은 경우는 막 잘라먹어요
<lysk9884> 정상적으로 vga 로 인식하게 되나요 ?
<sungyo> 역시 믿을건 DIY인가봐요.
<autowiz2015> ati graphic driver DIY yeah~~
<sungyo> 저는 그럼 또 슬슬 책 읽으러 들어가볼게요~
<autowiz2015> 들어가십시요
<nymph> 내일 뵈여~
<samahui> 다들 퇴근 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<samahui> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-20
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> 일 하고 있는데 상대가 조금 답답하네요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일?
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 작년부터 외주를 시작하고는 부모님께 용돈을 안 받고 제가 스스로 벌어 쓴다고해서 몇일에 한 건씩 서버 구축 / 관리 또는 단순한 홈페이지 개발같은 일을 하고 있거든요. 지금은 서버 구축 일인데 상대가 SSH 접속 정보 대신 FTP 접속 정보를 주고 해서 답답하네요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 그쪽 일을 하는 사람이 아니라면, SSH가 뭔지 모르기 때문에 당연히 FTP 계정을 알려주는 경우가 많지
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 대부분 SSH 접속 정보나 호스팅 업체 아이디 / 비밀번호를 알려주는데 서로 의사소통이 잘 안되서 좀 힘들었네요.
<Work^Seony> 홈피개발일을 지금까지 몇건 정도 해봤는지 모르겠지만, 사람 상대하느라 아마 무쟈게 고생 많이 할거다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 한 50건 정도는 했는데 진짜 사람 상대가 제일 힘드네요. 예전에는 사람들과 어울리고 대화하는게 제일 좋았는데. ㅋㅋ (물론 지금도지만)
<Work^Seony> 홈피제작일은 기술적인 문제보다, 닥달하는 사람 상대하는게 제일 힘들다는게 내가 아는 홈피제작 사업하시는 분의 푸념이야
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: ㅎㅎ. 그래도 저는 ASP, PHP 뭐 이런 언어를 이용한 개발까지는 아니라서
<Work^Seony> JSTaedev, 아... 그냥 워드프레스 같은 걸로?
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 네. CMS를 이용한 "단순" 홈페이지 개발이에요. 그래도 최소 10은 넘어가니깐 아직 어린 저로서는 충분해요.
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 진짜 웹 프로그래밍 언어를 이용하는건 대부분 백대더군요. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇구나... 좋은 경험 하네
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 네. 생각보다 재밌어요.
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍해서 웹사이트 만들려면, PHP에 DB에 자바스크립트까지 해야하니까...
<Work^Seony> 이것저것 많이 알아야하고 손도 많이 가고... 게다가 작동이 제대로 되는 것에 대한 사후관리도 신경써줘야하고..
<Work^Seony> 골치아픈게 많지..
<Work^Seony> 게다가 요즘은 이상한게, 제이쿼리 안쓰면 뭔가 촌스러워 보이기도 하고..
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아.. 생각보다 일이 복잡하네요.
<JSTaedev> 하긴..\
<Work^Seony> 자바스크립트 안써서 만들면 좀 밋밋하긴 해.
<Work^Seony> 거기다가 CSS로 예쁜 디자인은 필수조건이고...
<Work^Seony> 결국 그러면, 프로그래머 혼자서는 작업이 안돼.
<Work^Seony> 무조건 디자이너를 껴서 해야되는데, 그렇게 되면 총 견적에서 디자이너랑 나눠야하니까 그만큼 또 수입이 줄지
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아.. 결국 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 한국사정은 잘 모르겠는데, 웹디자인 하겠다는 사람들이 HTML이나 CSS 모르고 하는 사람들이 많아.  그러면 더 짜증나지
<Work^Seony> 예쁜 디자인이 나올려면 CSS+자바스크립트(jQuest) 작업이 가능해야되는데, 그게 안되면 결국 예쁜 화면을 만들어도 그걸 입히는건 프로그래머의 몫이 되어버리거든
<Work^Seony> 아.. 진짜 여기 웹디자이너들은 할 줄 아는게 드림위버 밖에 없어서... 짜증난다..
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: ㅜㅜ..
<Work^Seony> 차라리 내가 그냥 구글링해서 공개된 디자인 갖다 쓰는게 백배 낫지
<Work^Seony> 웹폰트 쓸 줄 몰라서, 그냥 이미지로 만들어버리고... 이미지로 만드니 hover가 안되지..
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 돈 나눠주는 마당에, 내가 해주겠다는 소리는 죽어도 싫고 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> JSTaedev, 드림위버 같은 위지윅 HTML 에디터의 문제점이,
<Work^Seony> 박스 안에 어떤 정렬된 형태의 텍스트를 넣으면 그 안에 또 박스를 그리거든.
<Work^Seony> 내가 본 것 중에서, 페이지 하나에 테이블 7개 중첩된 것도 봤어
<Work^Seony> 글씨가 가운데 정렬이 안된다고 해달라고 하길래 봤더니... 테이블이 7개나 중첩되어있으니 정렬이 될리가 없지
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아..
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 그나저나 지금 PHPMyAdmin 설치 건이 있는데 MySQL 암호를 몰라서 또 헤매네요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> ssh 루트권한 있으면 그냥 리셋해
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아예 MySQL이 꼬인 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ MySQL이 꼬인다기보다는, 그냥 문제되는 디비나 테이블만 날리면 되지...
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 소켓 연결 에러가 나요..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 mysql이 실행이 안됐다던가, 소켓 파일이 생성이 안되겠다거나...
<Work^Seony> 설치가 제대로 안됐다거나...
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 설치가 덜 된 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 서버가 우분투가 아닌갑네
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 우분투에요. 일단 패키지 삭제헀네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ
<JSTaedev> MySQL Server 패키지 설치가 유독 오래 걸리네요. 왜 이럴까요
<JSTaedev> 계속 가만있네요.
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 설치가 잘못됐나보네.  아예 멈췄으면 다른 SSH로 들어가서 로그파일을 봐야할거야
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: mysql-client에서 멈쳐있네요. (로그 상)
<Work^Seony> top 확인해서 설치 관련된 프로세스가 CPU를 과다하게 잡아먹는지 봐바
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 그냥 SSH 세션 자체가 뻗었었네요. -_-
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 그런 경우가...
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 강제로 리붓 시키고 dpkg--configure -a 하니깐 phpmyadmin 설치하네요.
<Work^Seony> 내가 APM+phpmyadmin 설치할 때 쓰는 방법을 알려주자면,
<Work^Seony> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client 하고나서, apt-get install phpmyadmin 이렇게 하면 전부 한 방에 싸그리 설치돼
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 저는 apt-get install mysql-common mysql-server apache2 php5 php5-mysql php5-gd phpmyadmin libapache2-mod-evasive 이렇게 깔아요.
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 그렇게하면 Apache도 깔려요?
<Work^Seony> 다 깔려.  한방에 끝
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: mysql-common에 의존 패키지로 있는건가요??
<Work^Seony> common은 server인가 client인가 설치하면 무조건 깔리게 되어있는거야.
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 오호..
<Work^Seony> JSTaedev, 사실 생각해보면 간단한게, phpmyadmin을 쓰기위해서는 APM 전부 다 필요하거든... 그러니 phpmyadmin 설치 한방이면 전부 설치하게 되지...
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아아.. 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 거기에 앞서 mysql만 먼저 해주는 이유는, 디비 비번 설정 등에서 mysql이 먼저 설치가 되어있지 않으면 나머지는 에러를 내게 되거든.
<Work^Seony> 그거야 dpkg-reconfigure 하면 해결되긴 하지만, 그래도 귀찮으니까 그냥 mysql만 먼저 해주면 되는거지
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> 아하
<JSTaedev> razGon_web: 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> 일 끝났어요. +_+ (APM Setup, PHPMyAdmin Setup, ZEND Optimzer Setup, Domain Connection)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 이제 남은 오십 입금만 기다리면 되네요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오오... 꽤 짭짤하네
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 아아.. 50만 원이 아니에요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 50%
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 APM이랑 phpmyadmin만 설치해주는 거야?
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 이걸로 50이면 저 학교 때려치웁니ㄷ... ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 넹. 끝이에요. 아, 그리고 XE 파일만 루트 디렉토리에 다운로드 받아두면되요.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> JSTaedev: 하이.!ㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<razGon_web> 오래간만이네요.
<Work^Seony> JSTaedev, 그래도 그거 해주고 10만원이면 괜찮은 거 같은데
<razGon_web> 날이 더워서 그런지 환자분들이 안오시네요.ㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 네. 저도 그렇게 생각합니다.
<JSTaedev> razGon_web: 움직이는 양* 의원 사업을 시작해보는게 어떠세요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 노노 그런거 하면 법에 걸림.
<razGon_web> 알간?ㅎ
<JSTaedev> razGon_web: 아정말요?
<JSTaedev> 저 비가 와서 동생이랑 엄마 데리러 갔다 올께요. ~
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 혹시 이브온라인 아이디 비번 모르면 결제 바꿀수 없나요?
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ 큰일이네요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 캐릭터명이라도 알면 가능할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인 하고계세요?
<razGon_web> 아. 그런가요?ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 간간히 하다가 요즘 바빠서 한 3개월가량 못하고 있는데.결제가 나서요.
<razGon_web> 마눌님이 이브가 누구냐고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 외국 야한 사이트 아니냐고?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이브 엄청 바뀐거 같던데요
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 그래도 하기가 요즘 애들이 덤벼서 못하더라구요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네.  이것저것 변화도 많고, 더스트 514와의 동기화도 진행되고..
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 큰 전쟁이 하나 있었거든요
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 암것도 못하고. 계정 중지 하려구요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 캐릭터명은 기억하세요?
<razGon_web> 기억이... 가물가물합니다. ^^;
<razGon_web> 적어 놓은게 있을텐데 집에 있을 거에요.
<razGon_web> 그나저나 저희 선배님이 진료컴을 맞기셨습니다.
<razGon_web> 1대 조립해 달라고 해서 나름 좋게 한다는게 약간 오버된 사양이 되었네요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 계정명이나 캐릭명 기억나면 말씀하세요. 어디로 가서 변경할 수 있는지 제가 찾아봐드릴께요
<razGon_web> http://shop.danawa.com/virtualestimate/?controller=estimateMain&methods=index&marketPlaceSeq=16&logger_kw=PC_LFMENU_estimate
<razGon_web> 예 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> SSD와 램을 지스킬, 케이스를 특별한 것을 쓰니 비디오카드 안써도 팍 뛰네요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 주소 붙이는걸로는 안나오나보네요
<razGon_web> 저는 나오는데요? 잠시만요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 당연히 나오겠죠
<Work^Seony> 세션으로 되어있나보다
<razGon_web> 아!! 로그인이 되어 있어서 그렇군요.ㅋ
<nymph> 아~~
<nymph> KT 아이폰4S 는 컨트리락이 해제된 상태로 출고된다고..
<nymph> 괜히 KT 전화해서 G랄G랄 했네요...
<nymph> 컨트리락 해제 요청했는데 문자가 않와...
<nymph> 거기다 아이튠즈 동기화해도 "컨트리락 해제되었습니다" 메시지가 않떠..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 이상하다 싶어서 검색해보니 4S에서부터는 필요없다고...
<nymph> 아이폰도 처리됐고...
<nymph> 이제 예약 정지신청해야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그리고 프린터할곳도 찾아봐야 함..
<nymph> 여행자보험가입증서랑 비자면제 프로그램 승인허가 문서랑 인쇄할게 많은데
<nymph> 과거에는 PC방에서 프린트도 됐었는데 동네 PC방이 다 살아져서.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 비자면제 프로그램 승인허가 문서 그런것도 있어?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 전자여권만 있으면 되는게 아니었나보네
<nymph> ESTA 웹사이트에서 비자면제 프로그램 승인 요청을해야해요..
<nymph> 웹사이트로하는거라 $14 결제하면 승인을 해주는데
<nymph> 거기에 "이 문서가 입국을 보장해주진 않지만 비자면제 프로그램을 이용했다는 것을 증명해줍니다. 될수 있으면 인쇄해서 소지하세요" 라고 나왔더라구요
<nymph> 검색해보니까 그거 인쇄까지는 필요없고 승인번호 있는데 그거만 적고가면 된다하시는분들도 있고 아니다!! 인쇄해서 들고댕겨라 하시는분도 있고 옥신각신하고 있어서 그냥 에잉~~ 인쇄하자 쪽으로 가닥을 잡은거라서요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 불확실하면 무조건 인쇄하는게 낫지
<nymph> 하와이닷컴에 어제 여행자보험 가입했는데 메일로 여행자보험 가입됐고 관련 문서를 첨부해서 보내줬더라구요.
<nymph> 거기서도 여행자보험 가입증명서 한글, 영문 을보내줬는데 될수 있으면 인쇄해서 가라고 왔구요.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그 정도만 있으면 돼.
<nymph> 그래서 인쇄할게 많은데, 동네 PC방이 없어!!! ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 보험 증서번호가 중요하지, 종이 자체는 별로 중요하지 않거든
<nymph> 오후에는 여행자 수표랑 달러 현금 바꾸러가요.
<nymph> 달러 현금은 50달러 6개정도
<nymph> 800달러 한개
<nymph> 나머진 여행자 수표
<nymph> 이래 할려구요..
<nymph> 민박을 해야할 상황이 올수도 있으니까.. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 800달러 한개는 뭐야?
<Work^Seony> 100*8?
<nymph> 그거는 방구하면 바로 지불
<nymph> 100*8
<nymph> 필요없나..
<Work^Seony> 아니, 그게 아니라 800달러 짜리 지폐는 없으니까 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 네..
<nymph> 100*8
<nymph> 현금을 너무 많이 가지고 가는건가..
<Work^Seony> 아니 그 정도면 뭐..
<Work^Seony> 나는 현금 900만원 들고왔는데
<nymph> 그게 지갑에 다 들어감?
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 봉투에 넣어서 주머니에 넣지
<nymph> 이제 집만 구하면 됌 ㅋ
<nymph> 최대한 민박기간을 줄여야함.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그래야 돈 아낒...
<nymph> 아 근데요..
<nymph> 쥐포는 얼마정도 사요?
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 찾아보니 종류가 다양.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 크기도 다양하고.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 알아서 사줘 ㅋ
<nymph> 성심 성의껏 사야하나... ㅋㅋ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 지금 알아보는중... 됄수있으면 품질 좋은걸루다가..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 울 와이프 술안주로 먹을 거야
<nymph> 동기화 겁나 오래 걸리네요..
<nymph> Work^Seony: 푸나후 지역은 머나요?
<Work^Seony> 가까운데, 좀 버스타고 다니긴 좀 애매해
<Work^Seony> 근데, 넌 한국에서 오니까 괜찮겠다
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 버스 2번 3번 갈아타면 좀 짜증나거든 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 지역을 모르니 봐도 가까운지 먼지도 모르겠고.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 가이무키? 거긴또 어디지..
<Work^Seony> 음... 카이무키 역시 마찬가지.  그런대로 좀 애매해
<nymph> 뭐.. 가보고 되는데로.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 쥐포가 이렇게나 종류가 다양한줄은 또 처음 알았네요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 엄청나네요...
<nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 씻고 나갈채비를 해야지... 프린트 할 곳찾아서 3만리..
<Work^Seony> 집에 프린터기 없는 사람이 그리 많나..
<Work^Seony> 주변에 아는 사람들 프린터기 없대?
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 다들 회사 댕기는 놈들이라
<nymph> 필요한거는 죄다 회사에서 인쇄를 해요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 난 퇴근.  좀이따 봐
<nymph> Seony: 겁나 빠르네요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 코 앞이야 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 근데 하와이 교차로 보고 있는데요
<nymph> 그.. 스튜디오는 또 뭐예요?
<nymph> 룸메이트,호스테이,스튜디오 뭐 이렇게 있던데..
<nymph> 스튜디오? 사진찍는곳에서 어케 살라는거지...
<Seony> 스튜디오는, 한국의 "원룸"이랑 같은 거야
<Seony> 여기서 원베드 라고 하면, 거실과 방 하나가 있는 구조이고.
<nymph> 아앙~ 그래서 겁나 비싼거였구나..
<nymph> 어쩐지..
<Seony> nymph: 아마 너 입장에서는 룸메이트만 구해야할거야.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> nymph: 어제 말했듯이, 방을 구하는건 문제가 안돼
<Seony> 가격이 안맞아서 그렇지
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 너무 걱정하지 마.  정 안되면 민박에 좀 오래 잇다가 옮기면 되니까.
<nymph> 사실.. 트라우마가 있어서요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 한국에서 원룸구할때 졸라 고생해놔서.. ㅋ
<nymph> 집구하는거에 거의 집착수준이라서요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아우~ 그때 찜질방에서 잔거 생각하면 아주 그냥..
<nymph> 맞다!! 하와이 찜질방 없나..
<nymph> 찜질방 대박인데.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 민박집 너무 비싼듯... 하루에 50달러면 10일이면 500달러니..
<nymph> 암튼 최대한 정보는 들고갈 생각~
<nymph> 암튼 저는 밥먹고 이제 나가볼생각 입니다. ㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 잘하면 쉽게 해결할 수 있을 거 같아
<Seony> 기대하고 있어봐 ㅋ
<Seony> 거기는 날씨 덥지?  여기는 요즘 아주 시원하다.. 그것도 기대하고 있어 ㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> 아아
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> IRC 클라이언트를 바꾸어 보았습니다. 나쁘지 않네요.
<cai_> 안녕하세요. 어떤 클라쓰시나요?
<cai_> 저도 최근까지 irssi를 쓰다가 weechat으로 갈아탔는데 좋네요
<JSTaedev> cai_: 라임챗입니다. (OS X)
<cai_> 아하. 그럼 세션유지는 어떻게 하시나요?
<JSTaedev> cai_: 세션 유지요?
<cai_> 네 인터넷이 끊기거나 하면..
<JSTaedev> cai_: 잘 모르겠네요. 인터넷이 끊길 일이 없어서.
<cai_> 그럼 다른곳에 이동시에는 원격으로 하시나요?
<JSTaedev> cai_: 다른 곳으로 이동하여 이 세션을 종료하고 다른 곳에서 접속합니다.
<cai_> 보통 서버 screen이나 tmux위에 돌려놓고.. 아 그렇군요
<JSTaedev> cai_: 아아.. 이건 GUI 환경의 클라이언트라서요. ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 저 어제 오전에 리눅스 마스터 1급 책 샀어요. 이제는 자격증을 몇 개 좀 따려고요.
<Seony> JSTaedev: 리마는 한국 자격증 맞지?
<Seony> cai_: 안녕하세요
<cai_> Seony: 안녕하세요!
<JSTaedev> Seony: 네. 국가 공인 자격증이에요.
<Seony> 음... 리마보다는 LPIC이 더 낫지않나?  잘 모르겠지만..
<Seony> 물론 그거 있다고, 시스템 엔지니어링 하는 사람들이 알아주지도 않겠지만 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 의견이 분분한데 누구는 리마, 누구는 LPIC가 낫다고 하는데 일단 리마부터 한 번 따보려고요.
<JSTaedev> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실, 프로그래머가 아니라 시스템 엔지니어가 되려면 리눅스 관련 자격증보단 네트워크 관련 자격증을 따는게 더 좋아
<Seony> 나도 내 사수한테 LPIC 한번 따볼려는데 어떠냐고 물어봤더니, 단칼에 NO 라던데 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 저는 아직 진로가 확실하지 않은데 리눅스는 아무래도 좋아서 한 번 공부해보려고요. 내용을 한 번 읽어봤는데 괜찮아서 샀어요. ㅋ
<Seony> JSTaedev: ㅇㅇ 좋은 생각이야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내가 전에 얘기한거 알지?  외국으로 나올거 아니면, 무조건 고등학교 졸업하면 군대부터 가라는거 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 솔직히 요즘은 컴퓨터 켜도 마땅히 하는게 없어서 그 시간에 다른 공부나 하고 있어요. 새로운 프로그래밍 언어나 가끔은 학교 공부도 해요.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 열심히 사네
<JSTaedev> Seony: 다른 사람들에 비하여 아닌걸요. ㅎ
<Seony> 아닌거 알면 더 열심히 해야지 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 네. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^iPhone> 공원에 산책하러 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^iPhone> nymph: 자리에 있어?
<nymph> Seony^iPhone: 네~
<iPhone^Seony> 집 문제는 해결했어
<nymph> Seony^iPhone: 지금 막 나갈려구 맥미니 잠재울라고 했어요.
<nymph> iPhone^Seony: 오~ 감사~~
<nymph> iPhone^Seony: 결제는 가서 하는거져?
<iPhone^Seony> 그렇지.  뭐든 가서 얼굴보고 해야지
<nymph> 근데 아이폰으로 IRC가 되나.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> iPhone^Seony: 알써요~ 형~ 고마워요~
<iPhone^Seony> 돼 Colloquy 아이폰 버젼이 있어
<iPhone^Seony> ㅇㅋ ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그럼 민박용 현금은 조금만가지고 가야지.. ㅋ
<nymph> iPhone^Seony: 감사~ 감사~ 가서 제가 맛난거 마니사줄께요.. 예산내에서.. 히힛~
<iPhone^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래
<Darkcircle_mba> 후아후아
<Darkcircle_mba> 숨셔! =3
<Darkcircle_mba> 흠
<Darkcircle_mba> 역시 오늘도 출퇴근 도장용 채널 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle_mba> 맥북에어 무선랜 채널 어떻게 바꾸나요 OTL
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<nymph> Seony: 여행자 수표 및 달련 현금 교환 완료~
<nymph> Seony: 여행자보험과 비자 면제 프로그램 승인허가서 프린트 완료
<nymph> Seony: 이로서 명실공히 출국할 조건을 모두 갖췄습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 이제 차만 해결함 되네
<nymph> 차는 뭐.. 파킹만 하면 되는거라.. ㅋㅋ 그건 문제 없어요.
<nymph> 내일은 서울 최대 건어물 시장인 중부시장에 가볼예정.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 백화점 쥐포 봤는데.. 크기는 작고 졸라 비싸.. ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 쥐포는 그냥 이마트 같은데 가면 널렸잖아
<nymph> 이왕이면 좋은걸루다가.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 만약에 귀찮으면, 마트 가서 사도 뭐라 안할테니까 편하게 해
<nymph> 기대해보시라옹~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비싼거 사오지 말고, 그냥 만오천원 넘지 않는 걸로.
<nymph> 걱정되는건 입국심사뿐이라요...
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 걱정말아요... 너무 부담되는거 아닌거 사갈테니까요..
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 걱정하지마.  포장된거 사오면 전혀 문제 없어
<nymph> 근데요...
<nymph> 공항 x-ray 에는 분명히 쥐포가 걸릴텐데..
<nymph> 이건 음식물이 아니면 뭐냐? 이러면 할말이 없을거 같아서요... ㅋ
<Seony> 엑스레이는 음식물 걸러내는 용도가 아니고, 총기나 마약 걸러내는용이야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 토요일날 출발하는 뱅기는 비싸지?
<Seony> 그리고, 설령 문제가 되서 걸렸다쳐도 그냥 압수 당하고 끝이니까 걱정하지 마
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 토요일날이요?
<nymph> 글쎄요... 왜요?
<nymph> 함 알아볼께요... 토요일날도 출국 가능해요..
<nymph> 금액이 얼마나 차이 나는지 모르겠지만, 좌석이 있다면 바꿀수는 있어요.
<Seony> 그럼 바꿀 수 있으면 바꿔봐
<Seony> 생각해보니까, 일요일날 도착하면 그날은 엄청 피곤하니까 암것두 못할거고,
<Seony> 그럼 내가 구경시켜줄려면 1주일이나 기다려야하잖아
<nymph> 뭐 상관은 없어요..
<nymph> 일단 바꿀수 있는지 문의먼저 해볼께요.
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 일단 잠시 외출이요.
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요~~~
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근할께요~
<autowiz2015> 하이요
<cheayuncho> hi
<Chat5670> hi
<razGon_web> 하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요!^^
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-21
<razGon_web> samahui: 오래간만입니다. ㅎㅎ 잘계시죠?
<razGon_web> AMD A10-6800K 리치랜드에 지스킬램16기가 장착.ㅎ
<samahui> razGon_web: 와~ 정말 오래간만 입니다
<samahui> 건강하시죠?
<samahui> ^^
<samahui> A10성능이 괜찮나요?
<samahui> 전 아직 올해초에 구입한 I7-3770K에 16기가 삼성램으로 버티는 중입니다. 새로나온 4770k가 자꾸만 손짓하는데 데탑은 노트북보다 성능 향상이 없다고해서 참고 있습니다
<razGon_web> 하스웰은 넘비싸요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그리고 소켓으로 넘 장난질해서요.ㅠ
<samahui> 맞아요. 소켓을 통일해서 쭈욱 가주면 좋은데 하나하나 기능등이 CPU에 통합되다보니 보드도 계속 바뀌고 따라서 소켓도 계속 달라지고 결국 업글에 부담이 되죠
<samahui> 인테를~ 외계인을 얼마나 잡아놨으면 그리 변하는것이냐~!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 인텔은 외계인 돌려 막기 하는 듯해요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 적어도 한명 이상의 외계인을 잡은게 분명합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 솔직히 하스웰로 가려했는데요. 추후에 소켓을 보존하는 건 AMD가 잘하니깐요.
<razGon_web> 이번에 라노에서 배신 당했지만요.
<samahui> 데탑은 하스웰 갈 필요가 없다는 의견이 강한편이죠
<samahui> 소켓도 그렇지만 우선 성능이 그리 차이가 없으니
<samahui> 내장 그래픽 사용하는 사람 이외에는 그닥 옮겨갈 필요가 없죠
<samahui> 저도 그 덕분에 참고 있습니다. 다만 그래픽카드가 좀 된거라 타이탄 이상으로 가고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 데탑은 좋은거 사면 살수록 전기세의 부담이... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> samahui, 한국에서 단일 회사가 총 서버 3천대 정도 관리하면 규모가 어느 정도 되는 거에요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 대단하네요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, ㅎㅎ 별로 대단한건 아닐 거에요
<razGon_web> 이번에 리치랜드로 순정 쿨러로 돌리니 팬소리가 장난 아니더라구요.
<Work^Seony> nymph, 나 뭐 물어볼거 있어
<nymph> dksp
<nymph> 아네
<nymph> 말씀하세요~
<Work^Seony> nymph, 한국에서 어떤 서버관리해주는 회사가 자기네가 관리하는 서버 댓수가 3천대라면 그게 어느정도 되는거야? 형편없는 수준이야?
<nymph> 많은 거예요~
<nymph> 규모로는 많은거예요~
<Work^Seony> 아 그래? 연봉 2,500 준다는데, 그나마 딴데보단 좀 낫더래
<nymph> 정확하게는 구분을하면
<nymph> 내가 전에 댕겼던 회사 있져?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 까페24
<nymph> 거기 웹 호스팅만하는 서버의 규모가 2,000 대가 안되요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 거기는 자기네 자체 서버가 2천대인거잖아.  지금 여기는 관리하는 서버가 3천대라는데.
<Work^Seony> 아 그게 그거인가
<nymph> 그게 그거져..
<nymph> 자체 서버를 자기네가 관리를 하니까..
<nymph> 그래서 2,000 대를 관리하기 위해서
<nymph> 그러니까 매니징을 위해서 서버 40대정도가 더 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아는 사람이 이번에 까페24도 원서 냈다네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너 그만두니까 사람 뽑나보다
<nymph> cafe24 는 별루...
<nymph> 내가 관둔 파트는 사람 안 뽑아요
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 서버관리자라면
<Work^Seony> 아참, 내 iCloud 계정 불러줄께
<Work^Seony> seowon.jung@me.com
<nymph> ?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 모르니까 전화번호 등록해놔.  미국 1-808-483-0610
<Work^Seony> 아이메시지 해야지
<nymph> 저번호 그대로 하면 되는건가요/
<nymph> 번호가 신기하네..
<Work^Seony> 1은 미국 국가코드이고,
<nymph> 1 부터 저장해놓으면 되여?
<Work^Seony> 808은 하와이 지역번호이고.
<Work^Seony> 내 생각에 한국에서면, 00700-1-808-483-0610 이런 식으로 해야할거야
<nymph> 아.. 서버관리로 간다면 SM팀으로 갈라나.. 거기 팀장 거지같은데...
<nymph> 만약 하와이 공항이라면
<nymph> 1-808-483-0610
<nymph> 이렇게 번호 누르면 되는건가요?
<samahui> 대답이 늦었네요
<samahui> 큰 회사예요
<samahui> IT서버 관리로는
<Work^Seony> nymph, 미국 안에서는 국가코드 1은 빼는 거야
<samahui> 3000대면 큰편이죠
<Work^Seony> samahui, 음... 그렇군요... 제가 너무 큰데만 봤나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> cafe24 는 매니징 서버하고 서비스 서버(돈벌기위해서 고객에게 내주는 서버)를 모두 합하면 12,000 대쯤 될거예요~
<Work^Seony> nymph, 전화번호 잘 적어놨지?  나한테 아이메시지 하나만 테스트용으로 보내봐바
<nymph> 잠시만요..
<samahui> 회사 알아보시는거면
<samahui> 서버수보다 인원수를 보면 규모가 보이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 500~명 이상이면 큰회사
<samahui> IT기준
<samahui> 300이상이면 중견기업
<Work^Seony> 그런건 안나와있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 회사 이름이 뭔데요?
<samahui> 아~
<nymph> 전자공시서비스를 봐봐야 해요..
<Work^Seony> http://www.goodinternet.co.kr/history.html
<nymph> 법인업체라면 전자공시서비스를 통해서 매 분기마다 매출규모를 파악할 수 있거든요.
<samahui> 회사이름으로 검색하면 대충 직원수 하고 그런거 볼 수 있어요
<nymph> 튼튼회사인지 아닌지 알수 있다는..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 다 나오죠..
<nymph> 히야.. 문자메시지가 건당 11.6 원?
<nymph> 졸라 비싸네..ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 사기수준이구만.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, 아이메시지는 돈 안들잖아
<nymph> Work^Seony: 아.. 아녀... 저기 회사 문자메시지 서비스 말이예요~
<nymph> 건당 11.8 원
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> nymph, 아 하여간 집 문제 해결되니까 내가 속이 다 시원하다 ㅋ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 감사요.. 정말 감사해요~
<nymph> 근데 다시 은행 가봐야해요~
<nymph> 헤헤~
<Work^Seony> 왜
<nymph> 어제 도착하고 방세지불할 금액빼고 여행자수표로 바꿔야 하는데
<nymph> 죄다 여행자수표로 바꿔버려서요..
<nymph> 달러 현금이 70불 밖엥 ㅓㅂㅅ어요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 가서 1천달러를 현금으로 바꿔야..
<nymph> 수수료 달라하면 지랄지랄해야지..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뱅기표 변경은 알아봤고?
<nymph> Work^Seony: 이미 늦어서 표가 하나도 없어요..
<nymph> 있는거라곤 1년짜리 장기 여행용 뱅기표요..
<Work^Seony> 아 그래.  뭐 그럼 관광은 다음 일요일날 하면 되겠지...
<nymph> 가격이 두배예요 편도가..
<nymph> 130만원
<Work^Seony> 토요일날 출발하는건 원래 그래
<nymph> 괜찬아요.. 어제 하루종일 구글 어스로 하와이 어슬렁 거렸어요..
<nymph> Work^Seony: 그게 지난번에는 않그랬어요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 지금이 제일 설레일 시기지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 학원 등록은 했고?
<nymph> Work^Seony: 대한항공이나 아시아나의 경우 뱅기표가 3개월여행용이냐 1년용이냐에 따라서 달라요.
<nymph> Work^Seony: 가서하는게 낫댐서요?
<nymph> 대행수수료 있으니까..
<nymph> 거기가서하면 대행수수료 없응께..
<nymph> 가서 하져뭐..
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 해도 대행수수료 안받을텐데
<nymph> 받아요~ ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그래?
<Work^Seony> 그것들 돈독 올랐네
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는, 대행수수료도 면제해주고, 심지어는 학원비까지 할인해줬거든
<nymph> 아.. 학원비 할인이 안될라나? 직접하면?
<nymph> 이거 물어봐야겠네..
<nymph> 오후에 은행댕겨오고.. 전화질로 물어보고..해야겠어요..
<nymph> 학원비 할인은 홈페이지에서도 본거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 내가 지금 좀 볼께
<Work^Seony> 음... 4주 단위로 등록하는건 할인이 없네
<Work^Seony> 아 있는데도 있구나.
<nymph> 다른데는 아마 비싸지 않나요...
<Work^Seony> http://www.hiuhak.com/school/?PG=I
<Work^Seony> 여기에 나와있어
<nymph> 대행비 내용이 없네..
<Work^Seony> nymph, 사실 거기서 등록하나 여기서 하나 상관없는데, 거기서 등록하면 여행자수표를 덜 갖고올 수 있다는 장점이 있어서 한 얘기야
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요~ seony님은 저녁 맛있게 드시고요
<samahui> 밥 먹으러 갑니다~ 슝~~`
<samahui> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 오후도 힘들 내세요~~~
<samahui> 요즘 프로아마 최강전 보는 맛에 다음팟을 매일 틀어놓고 있군요
<samahui> 농구가 다시 붐이 왔으면 좋겠어요
<samahui> 아마팀들 특히 고대 경희대 상무 이팀들의 활약이 좋을 수록 보는 재미가 나네요
<nymph> 아오~ 아오~
<nymph> 졸라 열받아~
<nymph> 아오~
<nymph> ㅜㅜ
<nymph> 개갞끼들..
<Darkcircle_mba> 때려주고 오세요 'ㅅ' ㅇㅇ
<readytoact> ;;;
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~! 더운 날씨에 서버 옆에서 모두들 무사하신가요!!
<sungyo> 음. 이번 31일 세미나에 DENNIS HONG 께서 출몰하실지도 모른다는 소식이 진짜인가요???
<sungyo> 아 이거..중요한 세미나가 31일날 있는데 심각한 갈등을 때리게 만드네요..ㅡ,.ㅡa
<sungyo> 열심히 우분투 서버에서 12.04 server를 받고 있었는데....다음 서버에서 다운을 거니 1분만에 끝나버리네요.
<sungyo> 허무함이 밀려와요.....(  " ")
<DarkCircle> 불쌍한 님프옹 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<aaa> 오호
<aaa> 오호2
<aaa> 야호
<monos> cheayuncho: 님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아직 시간이 이른듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 deluge 토렌트 사용하세요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  그냥 트랜스미션 써요.  그게 편하더라구요
<monos> 원격으로 접속할려고 하는데
<monos> 웹은 뜨는데
<monos> 연결이 안되어서 못하고 있어요 하루종일 어제 부터 헤메고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 웹이 뜬다는 말은 원격으로 접속하면 화면은 나오는데, 접속은 안된다는는 말이죠?
<monos> Work^Seony: 네
<monos> Work^Seony: 공유기 사용하고 있는데 8112 포트로 내부 외부 둘다 잡아주었는데도 접속이 안되요
<Work^Seony> monos, 리눅스이시면 transmission을 써보세요. 그것도 웹이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 토렌트 데이터를 주고받는건 랜덤한 포트를 쓰기 때문에 방화벽에 상관없을 거에요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-22
<monos> wasikevin: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 바쁘세요
<wasikevin> monos, good morning
<Work^Seony> monos, 일하는 중이에요.
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 트렌스미션 다 설치 했는데
<monos> Work^Seony: 이게 피어는 있는데 다운로드를 안하네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 그리고 원격으로 접속해서 다운로드 추가 했는데 트렌스 미션에는 항목이 추가 안되고 리모트 파일엔 추가 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 리모트 파일에 추가가 된다는건 무슨 말이에요?
<Work^Seony> 트랜스미션 웹 메뉴 가서 Open 아이콘 클릭하고 토렌트 파일 클릭하면 화면에 안나오나요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 웹에서  추가 하면
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 웹에서  추가 하면 토렌스미션에도 추가 되어야 정상이죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 웹에서  추가 되는데 트렌스미션에는 추가가 안됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 트랜스미션 웹 메뉴에서 추가하면, 웹 클라이언트가 자동으로 받아주는거지, 트랜스미션 클라이언트랑은 다른거잖아요
<Work^Seony> 지금, 웹클라이언트랑 클라이언트 어플리케이션이랑 서로 동기화 된다고 생각하시는거 같은데요,
<Work^Seony> 두개가 서로 별개의 클라이언트에요..
<monos> 윈도우에 유토렌트 + 유토렌트 remote 같이 사용할 방법은 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> 제작자가 만들어주지 않으면 없겠죠?
<monos> Work^Seony: 그거보다 더 중요한거 웹에 추가한거랑 트랜스미션 0프로에서 다운로드 중이라고 하루종일해두 반응이 없네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 계속 반응이 없어서 deluge 사용하니 되던데 혹시 이거 왜 그런지 아시나요?
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> dkpearl, 안녕하세요.
<monos> dkpearl: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> ahoops_: 님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> monos, 음... 글쎄요.  직접 들여다보지 않고서는 짐작이 안가네요
<ahoops_> monos: Work^Seony 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 딱 보아하니 서니님이 고생이 많으시군요.
<ahoops_> 막 짐작하시는듯..
<monos> ahoops_: 님 혹시 토렌트 + 원격 제어 하시나요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, ㅎㅎ 그것보다는 사수가 일 하나 시키고 갔는데, 그게 제대로 작동 안해서 고민이네요..
<ahoops_> 토렌트 원격제어가 어떤거죠?
<ahoops_> -_-;;
<ahoops_> 상황을 좀더 자세히 말씀해주셨으면 좋겠는데요..
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 트랜스미션 데몬 설치해서 돌리면 웹 인터페이스가 알아서 다 받아줘요
<Work^Seony> 집에서 쓰는데 아주 편하고 좋더라구요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 제가 할려고 하는데 아무리 해두 안되요
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 일하다가 갑자기 생각나면 토렌트 사이트에서 받아다, 집으로 보내놓으면 집 서버가 알아서 다 받아주죠..
<Work^Seony> monos, 왜 안되는지 그냥 말로만 들어서는 잘 모르겠는데요, 저는 아무 것도 손 안대도 그냥 됐어요.
<monos> 저두 윈도우에서 그렇게 사용했는데 리눅스 깔고 잘안되네요
<ahoops_> monos: 삽질신공이 필요하신듯하군요.
<monos> ahoops_: 네 삽질중요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 전 토렌트로 책빼곤 잘 안받아서;;
<monos> samahui_rpi: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 왜요 진격의 거인 봐야죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아는분이 운영?하는 ftp서버가 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_rpi> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 아는분 플러그인이 있으시군요
<Work^Seony> samahui_rpi, 설마 라즈베리파이인가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_rpi> 네
<samahui_rpi> 라즈베리파이인데
<samahui_rpi> 역시 느리군요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui_rpi: 님 라즈베리파이로 1080p 스트리밍도 되나요?
<monos> samahui_rpi: 유투브 같은곳 동영상 감상
<samahui_rpi> 흠 720까지는 해봤는데
<samahui_rpi> 그이상은 안해봐서
<samahui_rpi> 잘 모르겠네요
<samahui_rpi> 될거같은데요
<monos> samahui_rpi: 님 혹시 리눅스용 토렌트서버 + 원격제어 할수 있는 리모트 좋은거 아시나요?
<monos> 지금 트랜스미션+데루지 두개 깔아봤는데 둘다 실패네요
<Work^Seony> monos, 그 정도 해봐서 안되면 그건 프로그램이 문제있는게 아니에요
<monos> 윈도우에서 U토렌트 + U토렌트 리모트 사용하니 아주 편하던데
<samahui_rpi> splashtop괜찮지않나요
<samahui_rpi> seony님 1080p 스트리밍잘되네요
<samahui_rpi> 해봤어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 라즈비안으로요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 스트리밍..
<Work^Seony> avi나 mkv 같은 동영상은 아마 재생이 안될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 라즈비안으로 웹서핑만 해도 cpu 점유율이 엄청나던데요..
<samahui> 그냥 동영상 감상이면 xbmc 쓰면되고요
<Work^Seony> 구글이 그렇게 무거운 사이트인지 라즈베리파이 써보고 처음 알았죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 라즈비안으로
<samahui> 동영상돌리면 무거운데
<samahui> xbmc쓰면
<Work^Seony> xbmc도 깔아서 써봤는데, xbmc 자체로도 이미 cpu 점유율이 상당하더라구요
<samahui> 1080p 나름 돌아가던데요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 점유율은 어찌 안되고요
<samahui> 말그대로 풀로 돌아가는거죠
<samahui> 512m짜리인데
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 XBMC용 데탑을 대신할 수 있을 정도의 성능은 안나왔어요
<samahui> 여유가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 걍 포기..
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 그대로 애니감상이나
<samahui> 일부 하드웨어 제어로 쓰고 있어요
<monos> 라즈베리 파이로 ftp서버 웹서버 토렌트 서버 3개 돌리면 좋겠네요
<samahui> 라즈베리파이에서 가장느린게 인터넷 서핑같아요
<samahui> 완전 느려요
<monos> 그렇쿤요
<samahui> 오늘 추신수 혼런에 안타에 2루타까지
<samahui> 연타석 출루네요
<samahui> 3추타만치면 사이클링히트
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui: 님 혹시
<samahui> 역시... 제가 안봐야 잘해요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 넵?
<monos> 트랜스미션이 다운로드중 이러면서
<orion203> Work^Seony: 하이여~
<monos> 다운로드가 안되는거 왜 그런지 아세요?
<monos> orion203: 님 하이요
<orion203> monos: 하이여~
<Work^Seony> orion203, Hi.  ㅎㅎ
<orion203> Work^Seony: 어제 열뻗쳐서 죽을뻔했음요.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<samahui> 맥 인가요?
<nymph> 여행자 수표를 달러로 바꾸는데 수수료 붙는건 이해하겠는데, 여행자수표를 외국에 보낼때 우표료가 있다면서 3,00원을 내라는거예요..
<nymph> 시발..
<monos> samahui: 님 리눅스에요
<nymph> 1,000 달러 바꾸는데 우편료를 내라는게 말이됨? 아마존이나 이베이에서 1,000 달러 이상제품 구매하면 무료배송도 해주는데
<nymph> 개갞기들.. 10년 거래한 은행이 고객사랑이 저거냐...
<Work^Seony> 외국에 보낼때라니?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 은행에서 여행자 수표로 바꾸는거 자체가 자기네들이 수수료가 들어간다는 소리야?
<Work^Seony> monos, 다운로드 위치 지정 제대로 되어있어요?
<nymph> 지들 말로는 자기들 저거 돈으로 바꿀라면 해외로 보내야 된데요.
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그때 우편료가 든데요
<samahui> monos: 리눅스에서 트랜스미션 다운로드 중은 뜨는데 다운로드가 안되는건 트래커 문제아닌가요
<nymph> 그게 3,000원인데 그걸 내게 청구를해요..
<nymph> 시발...
<ahoops_> ..
<Work^Seony> samahui, 딴데서 하면 잘된대요
<nymph> 어짜피 한화로 환전하면 지들 이익이면서 개갞끼들..
<Work^Seony> nymph, 헐 ㅎㅎ 우편료는 니가 내준다고 그러지
<Work^Seony> 아니, 우편발송 직접 해준다고 그래
<monos> samahui: 님 델루지는 다운 되는데 트랜스미션은 다운이 안되요
<nymph> 수수료 때듯이 때갔어요...
<nymph> 거기에 진짜 우편료라고 있어요..
<nymph> 미친놈들..
<samahui> 트래커 대신 DHT 이용하는 토랜트파일이면 클라이언트 따라서 안되는 경우도 있어요
<nymph> 아마존 이베이에서도 1,000 달러 이상 구매하면 무료 배송도 해주는세상에
<nymph> 개갞끼들... 여행자수표 외국에 보내야되니까 니가 우표료까지 내라 이러는게 어딨음?
<nymph> 시발놈들... 고객사랑 대단하다.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 영수증 찍어서 블로그에 올릴계획
<monos> samahui: 토랜트 파일 10개 정도 다운 걸어두었는데 하나도 안 올라갑니다.
<samahui> 라즈베리파이에 xbmc띄워서 1080p mkv파일 돌려봐야지요 ㅋ
<nymph> monos: 네트워크 단에서 토렌토 막아놓은건 아닐까요?
<ahoops_> 한국이시면 그냥 zen같은거 하나 박으셔서 가상머신 쭉쭉 땡기시는게 나을거같은뎅.
<samahui> monos: 해당 포트 막힌거 아닌가요?
<monos> nymph: 님 트랜스미션 이랑 Deluge 2개 사용하는데요 Deluge 에서는 다운 되는데 트랜스미션에서는 다운이 안되요
<nymph> 음..
<nymph> monos: 한국이심요?
<monos> nymph: 네
<monos> nymph: 한국 대구에요
<nymph> 토렌토 파일이 어떤건가요? 야동인가요?
<monos> 영화랑 야동 애니 드라마
<monos> 10개정도 다운 걸어두었어요
<monos> 근데 하나도 안되요
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui> 허걱 요즘 단속 심한데 야동 조심하세요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 야동단속도해요?
<ahoops_> 무섭당..
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 그냥 야동말고
<samahui> 아동나오는 야동이요
<nymph> 토렌토 야동 단속 못해요
<samahui> 전체 다 감시가 안되는거지
<samahui> 단속은 가능은 하죠
<ahoops_> 아 아동이 나오는 야동이구나..
<ahoops_> 야동나오는 야동으로보고 한참고민했네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거는, 여기서는 갖고만 있어도 인생 퇴갤입니다
<samahui> 1080p도 mp4는 잘돌아가는군요
<nymph> Work^Seony: 노트북 포맷해서 다시 깔았음.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 여기서도 가지고만 있어도 퇴갤이긴한데 가지고만 있어서야 알 수 없죠 걸릴때 까지
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> samahui, 라즈비안 쓰세요? 아니면 OpenELEC 쓰세요?
<Work^Seony> nymph, 우분투?
<nymph> 지우기야 했는데 미심쪄서거..
<samahui> 라즈비안이용
<Work^Seony> 플레이어는요?
<nymph> 깨끗하게 포맷했다 다시.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 동영상 볼때는 아예
<samahui> xmbc로 돌려요
<Work^Seony> nymph, 미쿡에서는 공짜 야동 사이트가 널리고 널려서, 굳이 토렌트가 필요없다 ㅋ
<samahui> 마이크로sd 여러게가지고 각각 OS따로 깔아서 돌리죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> samahui, 음... xbmc가 rp에서 standalone으로 돌아가는게 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 아...
<nymph> 뭐.. 야동 그닥 보는것도 아니고..
<samahui> 아예 xbmc로 돌려요
<nymph> 근데,, 애니메이션이나 영화같은것도 걸리면 퇴갤임요?
<Work^Seony> OpenELEC 써봤는데, 제가 가진 영상들은 재생이......
<nymph> 불법 다운로드는 걸리면 다 퇴갤인가..
<samahui> 애니가 애매하더군요
<Work^Seony> nymph, 애들 나오는 야동
<samahui> 요즘에 애니 채널에서
<nymph> 아녀. 야동이 아니라
<samahui> 일본 애니 해주는게 있던데
<samahui> 완전 야하던데 안잡더군요
<nymph> 그냥 애니메이션 영화 드라마 이런거요..
<samahui> 고딩인데 벗고 나온다거나
<samahui> 목욕신 나온다거나 대놓고 나오더군요
<Work^Seony> nymph, 퇴갤까진 아닐거야.  나는 맨날 토렌트 돌리는데 멀쩡해
<Work^Seony> 맨날은 아니구나
<ahoops_> 퇴갤이머야 ㅠㅠ;
<nymph> Work^Seony: 제가 요새 뉴스룸(newsroom) 이라고 HBO에서 하는 미국 드라마 있거든요
<nymph> 시즌2 인데..
<nymph> 그거 잼나게 보고 있어서 거기서도 토렌토로 받아서 볼까 해서요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 요즘 인터넷 용어에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, 24 미드 봤어?
<ahoops_> 검색중에요;
<nymph> Work^Seony: 그건 모르겠어요..
<Work^Seony> nymph, 대작 중 초대작을 모르다니
<nymph> ahoops_: 디시인사이드 라는 사이트에 들락날락 거리는 애들이
<Work^Seony> 24는 한 번 보면 앉은자리에서 24시간 동안 보게 된다는 전설의 미드야 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> ahoops_: 디시인사이드는 게시판들이 xxx 갤러리 이런식으로 '갤러리'를 붙여요...
<monos> nymph: 님 혹시 리눅스용 토렌트 + 원격제어 추천할 프로그램 없을까요?
<nymph> ahoops_: 그런데 애네들이 디시인사이드에서 짤리거나 정지먹고 그러는데
<ahoops_> nymph: 심오하군요 ㅠㅠ;
<nymph> 그걸 퇴갤 이라고 해요..
<ahoops_> 아 그때 퇴갤이구낭;
<nymph> 퇴출 갤러리..
<nymph> 갤러리에서 퇴출~
<nymph> 그때부터 애네들이 용어를 만든거져.. '니 조심해라.. 그러다 퇴갤된다..', '그러다 인생 퇴갤된다..' 등등으로..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 미드는 shameless 요게 지존임.
<nymph> monos: 리눅스에서 써본거는 Vuze 라는 토렌토 클라이언드
<samahui> 전 미드 중에 빅뱅이론이랑 워킹데드 왕좌의 게임 정도가 요즘 보는거죠
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 그래서 저는 미드는 안보기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ.  끊을 수가 없더라구요
<nymph> 원격은 그냥 ssh 로만 작업하는 지라 gui 원격은 모르겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 워킹데드 끝나서 좀 아쉽죠...
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 퇴블, 퇴투, 퇴북, 퇴윗, 퇴톡
<Work^Seony> 다음시즌 안하나..
<samahui> 그 밖에 NCIS 슈퍼내추럴 정도
<samahui> 워킹데드 다시 시작했으면 싶어요 ㅋ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 대작 이런데 별로 흥미가 없어요..
<samahui> 시즌2가 좀 지루했던거 빼고는 괜찮은거 같아요
<nymph> 흥미 재미보다 뭔가 생각할 거리 안겨주는게 잼나요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 예전에 하우스 같은게 잼나던데.. ㅋ
<nymph> 닥터 하우스
<ahoops_> 쉐임리스는 진짜 너무 내츄럴한? 삶을 잘 보여주는듯..
<samahui> 전 최고 실망한 작품은 하나 있어요
<samahui> 프리즌브레이크 정말 재미있게 보다가
<samahui> 작가 파업하면서
<samahui> 망~ 했죠
<samahui> 시즌3에서 말아먹고 끝내서 너무 아쉬웠어요
<ahoops_> 너무 좀 질질끌어서 불만이 많았어요..
<ahoops_> 진격의 거인도 너무 질질끌구;
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 사무실 너무 추워서 도저히 안되겠네요..
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 진격의 거인은 짜증나죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 진격의 거인은 만화책을 보면 그리 질질 끄는건 아니죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 5분도 안되는 대화를 30분 내내 하더라구요
<samahui> 내용이 별로 없으니 애니는 끌수밖에 없어요 ㅋ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 거긴 날씨 어때요? 짐을 꾸리긴했는데 너무 반팔, 반바지만 가지고 가는건 아닌지 살짝 걱정되네요.
<Work^Seony> 그 일본애니 특유의 오바 하는 것도 꼴보기 싫고 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 시작부터 끝까지 싹 죽이는내용으로 채우던가하지 에허
<Work^Seony> nymph, 시원해.  낮엔 좀 덥고.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 여기도 태풍와서 저 잠바입고 출동중입니다;;
<nymph> 긴바지, 긴팔도 2벌정도 가지고 가긴하는데..
<Work^Seony> 별것도 아닌데 조낸 소리 지르고, 흥분하고.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 날씨들이 다 이상한가봐요
<samahui> 서울도 오늘 저녁부터 비온다는데
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 여긴 걍 아무렇지 않아.  늘상 그랬던 것처럼..
<samahui> 과연 올지...
<samahui> 기상청 말이 장사치 이윤안남는다는 말보다 더 믿을 수 없는 세상이니...
<nymph> ahoops_: 아.. 맞다.. 거기 태풍... 피해 없으셔야 하는데요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 필리핀 지금 난리났잖아요
<ahoops_> 괜찮습니다.
<samahui> ahoops_님 계신곳 필리핀인간요?
<ahoops_> 벽돌집은 강합니다.
<nymph> samahui: 기상청이 보라매 공원에 있는데
<ahoops_> 네네. 필리핀에요.
<nymph> 예전에 자기들 체육대회하는 날에 비가 왔잖아요..
<samahui> 동남아쪽 태풍으로 비도 많이 내리고 완전 위험한거 같던데
<samahui> 조심하세요~~~
<nymph> 졸라 유명한 일화.. ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그거 저도 들었던거 같아요
<nymph> 개망신.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 기상청 직원들 체육대회 하는날 잡았는데 비왔다고 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 태풍이 좀 쎄긴쎄죠; 이번태풍정도면 아마 현지인들 나무집에 사는데 지붕은 기본적으로 날라갔을듯..할정도요.
<samahui> 맨날 장비 탔하는데 국내에 슈퍼컴퓨터 항상 가장 좋은거 들여다 놓는곳이 기상청인데
<Work^Seony> 아마 기상청은 내부에서도 직원들끼리 돈내기 성행하지 않을까 싶... ㅋ
<samahui> 활용이나 하는건지
<samahui> 삼면이 바다라 돌발적인 변수가 많다고해도 ... 섬나라 일본보다 기상변화가 심할까요
<samahui> 핑게는 세계 최정상급들이죠
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그냥 찍는게 더 나을지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 찍으면 반이라도 맞지
<ahoops_> 공무원들 마인드라 한계;;
<nymph> 그게 제가 좀 아는데요..
<nymph> 슈퍼 컴퓨터가 문제가 아니라..
<Work^Seony> 슈퍼컴퓨터에서 마우스 클릭질하면 내일 날씨가 쨘~ 하고 나올줄 알았을런지도... ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 한반도 기상 모델이라고 있어요...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 기본적인 날씨 모델이 있는데
<nymph> 한국은 그게 없어서 인접한 일본에서 만든 기상 모델을가져다 써요
<nymph> 근데 그게 맞을리가;;;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> 일본에서 만든 기상 모델에 한반도 수치를 넣어서 돌리는거져
<samahui> 할아버지할머님들 무릎이 더 정확하죠
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 직원들이 제대로 기상예보 했는데, 결재권자가 내일 비올지도 몰라 이러면서 그냥 비오는 걸로 발표를...
<nymph> 아무리 값비싼 슈퍼컴퓨터 가져다 놔도 않맞게 되어 있어요..
<samahui> 어제 뉴스보고 웃었어요
<nymph> 제가 댕기던 회사가 바로 보라매 공원에 위치해 있는데
<samahui> 폭염 중의보 해지할찌 어떻게 할지 회의해서 정한다는 소리에
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 졸라 웃긴게..
<samahui> 날씨 예보가 안되니 회의해서 정하더군요
<nymph> 소나기가 내리고 5분후에 기사청 건물 밖에 전광판에
<ahoops_> cafe24가 후문쪽이죠? 기상청은 공원안쪽에 있구..
<samahui> 우리나라는 뭐든 공무원이 탁상회의로 정하는게 문제죠
<nymph> 소나기 내리고 있음. 이래 떠요
<samahui> 직접 나가서 하늘보고 말해도 훨 나을거예요
<nymph> 폭우가 내리고 있으면 '호우주의보' 발령
<nymph> 시발 나도 기상청 직원할래..
<nymph> CCTV 보고 있따가 비오면 '비옴'
<samahui> 전국 각 지역에 한명씩만 놓고 하늘보면서 내일 흐릴듯 아니면 맑을듯 이래도 지금보다 제대로 예보 될껄요
<nymph> 파도 높으면 '주의보'
<nymph> ahoops_: 후문이 아니라 보라매병원 맞은편에 있어요..
<ahoops_> 거기가 후문이자나요 ㅠ
<nymph> ahoops_: 전문건설회관 빌딩
<nymph> 공원에 후문 정문이 어딨음....
<nymph> 사실 그쪽이 정문이예요~
<nymph> 왜냐하면 거기루 들어가면 보래매 탑이 정면으로 보이거든요
<ahoops_> 기상청 바로옆 아파트에서 20년정도살았는뎅;
<nymph> ahoops_: 오~~ You Win!!
<nymph> 저는 7년..
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 기상청 직원들 다 자르고 각지역 관절염있는 노인분들께 인터넷 회선 깔아드리고 오늘 몸상태만 체크해도 지금보다 정확한 기상예보 가능할껄요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 기상청 옆 아파트라.. 졸라 비싼데..
<nymph> 갑부!!!
<ahoops_> ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 현실은 벽돌집에요..
<samahui> 라즈베리파이는 그냥 xbmc깔아서 동영상 감상용으로 쓰면 쓸만하군요
<samahui> 왠만한건 다 잘돌아가네요
<samahui> nas물려서 작동도 잘하고요
<ahoops_> 근데요 저 궁금한게..요즘에 스마트폰 쓰자나요.
<nymph> 뉴욕타임즈가 한국을 미국의 양적완화 축소로 인해서 타격을 받을 수 잇다고 지적하자 한국의 재경부는 '문제 없음' 이라고 일축..
<ahoops_> 그거 cpu 성능이 어느정도일까요?
<ahoops_> pc급 cpu에 비교해서요.
<nymph> 그러자 네티즌들은 'imf 전날에도 한국경제는 탄탄했었다' 라며 힐란~
<nymph> 아.. 진짜 이나라 뜨고 싶다.
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 시퓨는 핸드폰 단일 시퓨예요
<nymph> apu 인가..
<ahoops_> 스마트폰보면 램도 2기가들어가고 장난 아니던데요.
<samahui> 갤스1 정도의 성능이예요
<samahui> 물론 클럭은 낮고
<samahui> 그래픽성능만 좀 더 좋아요
<ahoops_> 아톰정도는 커버될려나요?
<samahui> 확장성도 좋고
<samahui> 아톰만 못해요 동영상 재생빼고는 다 느려요
<nymph> arm 이죠?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 갤스1보다는 안드로원 시퓨정도네요
<samahui> 속도만 보면
<samahui> 그래도 오버가 되서
<samahui> 갤스1 정도로 보시면 되요
<ahoops_> 요즘꺼는 어때요?
<samahui> 그래도 4만냥이니
<ahoops_> 옥타코어네 막 그렇자나요.
<samahui> 요즘 최고는 스냅드래곤 꺼죠
<ahoops_> 클럽도 2기가가까이 되는것같던데요.
<ahoops_> 클럭;; 클럽이란말이 입에 붙었구나;;
<samahui> 아직 옥타는 1.4~5정도고
<samahui> 스냅드래곤이 800이가 2.4정도요
<samahui> 쿼드죠
<nymph> apu는 클럭이 다가 아니라는..
<samahui> 그래도 컴터 시퓨랑 비고하면 안되요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 내장 그래픽이 중요하죠
<samahui> 그래서 옥타보다 스냅이 좋은거죠
<samahui> 그래픽이 좋으니까요
<nymph> 클럭하고 코어숫자는 동영상 쪽 디코딩할때 힘을 발휘하져..
<ahoops_> 그래픽은 필요없구..그냥 리눅박아서 웹서버나 그런거 써도 무난할것같은데요..
<nymph> 갤래기가 그래서 동영상 재생이 잘되요..
<samahui> 젤스4 lte-a랑 엘쥐 g2가 현재 가장 좋은 놈 들어가죠
<ahoops_> 안드로이드가 리눅기반이죠?
<nymph> apu 자체에 동영상 코덱이 내장되어 있지요..
<ahoops_> 아..
<samahui> 안드로이드가 리죽스 기반이죵
<nymph> 그러다보니 갤래기가 동영상 재생을 좀 할라다보니까 코어 갯수랑 클럭에 집착하는거져..
<nymph> 애플의 아이폰은 안그래요..
<nymph> apu에 동영상 코덱이 달랑~ mp4 하나뿐이지요..
<nymph> 그러니까 당연히 다른 코덱으로 인코딩된 동영상 재생이 않되지요..
<samahui> 애플은 보려면 인코딩이 필요한게 함정이죠
<ahoops_> 아.
<ahoops_> 인코딩안하면 어차피 커버를 못하는 상황이구낭.
<samahui> 폰으로 동영상 폴라믄 삼송이가 나은게 화면도 크고 코덱도 다 지원하니
<samahui> 보기 편해요
<nymph> 애플 앱중에 인코딩 변경없이 동영상 재생시켜주는 앱들이 많은데
<ahoops_> 그래서 맨날 인코딩한다고 난리군;;
<nymph> 그 앱들은 apu 의 동영상 코덱을 이용하는게 아니라
<monos> samahui: 님 라즈베리 파이 동영상 감상용으로 쓰면 쓸만하죠?
<nymph> 소프트웨어에서 디코딩을 해주는거져
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 동영상 감상용으로 쓸만해요
<nymph> 소프트웨어에서 디코딩은 결국 apu의 연산을 무지하게 사용한다는거라서
<samahui> 그래도 동영상만 목적으로 쓰기에는 아깝죠
<samahui> 비록 4만냥 조금 넘는 가격이지만
<nymph> 그런 앱들 아이폰에서 돌리면 아이폰 cpu 100%에 졸라 뜨거워지요.. 빳데리 금방 없어지고..
<nymph> 갤래기는 apu에 내장된 코덱이 많아요..
<monos> samahui: 동영상 + ftp 서버 + 토렌트 서버 만들고 싶네요 라즈베리 파이 사서
<nymph> 아이폰은 달랑 mp4 하나..
<samahui> 그런 목적이면 차라리 중고 노트북을 사세요
<nymph> 그러니까 아이폰은 죄다 인코딩해서 동기화를 해주는거져.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 서버로 돌리면서 동영상도 보고
<samahui> 좋아용
<samahui> ㅋ
<nymph> 대신에 아이폰이 좋은게 있어요
<monos> samahui: 님 노트북이 더 좋아여?
<nymph> apu 가 그래픽 가속하고 모바일 애플리케이션에 최적화 되어 있지요..
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 서버로 쓰면 느려서 ... 답답해요
<nymph> 그러다보니 아이폰 앱의 코드 라인이 많아도 컴파일하면 용량이 적게나와요.. ㅋ
<samahui> 그본 메모리가 큰게 512m예요
<nymph> 속도도 겁나 빨라요..
<samahui> 서버로 쓸 생각이 안들죠
<samahui> 아이폰은 그런걸 떠나서 화면이 작으니 해상도 조금 줄여도 차이 확 느끼기 힘들어서 파일 작게 만들기 쉽죠
<ahoops_> 그런걸로 서버맨들면 애매할려나요?
<samahui> 라즈베리파이는 말그대로 테스트보드 수준인지라
<ahoops_> 개인용 파일서버나 웹서버는 충분할것같은데요.
<samahui> 서버로 쓰기에는 애매하죠
<ahoops_> 성능이 안나와요?
<nymph> iPad 는 화면이 크잖아요.. ㅋ
<samahui> 웹서버로 쓰기에 속도 안나와요
<samahui> ipad는 빼고요 ㅋ
<nymph> 거기다 iPad에 들어가는 apu나 아이폰에 들어가는 apu나 똑같아요..
<samahui> 아이폰만요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 화면이나 그래픽관련 성능은 필요없구요.
<nymph> 하여간,, 애플이 apu도 잘 만들어요..
<samahui> new아이패드는 오히려 고해상도 동영상 보기 좋죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그냥 말그대로 간단한 리눅박스정도는 안되나요.
<samahui> 그래도 인코딩의 거쳐야 한다는게 전 싫어서
<nymph> 삼성이 확실이 실력이 없어요.. 비메모리 반도체 분야에서는...
<ahoops_> 무난해보이기도하는데 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 동영상은 그냥 안드로이드 패드들에서 봐요
<nymph> 그 뭐냐...
<nymph> 일화가 하나 있어요..
<samahui> ahoops님 제 라즈베리파이 가져가서 써보세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<nymph> 삼성이 안드로이드 첫번째 버전인가? 그거 만들때에
<samahui> 아! 외국이지 ㅜㅜ
<nymph> 삼성이 apu를 만들어보겠다고 도전을 했었지요
<ahoops_> samahui: ㅎㅎ
<nymph> arm 설계도면 돈주고 사서 그걸 최적화하는데
<nymph> 죄다 실패;;;;
<nymph> 그래서 외국에 arm 최적화 잘하는 회사에 돈주고 맡겼져...
<nymph> 그걸 가져다가 자기들 공장에서 찍어냈다는.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그런데 졸라 웃긴게.. 그거 해준 외국회사... 애플이 돈주고 사버림.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 삼성 엑시노스도 말리 그래픽코어 가져다 붙인거죠?
<nymph> 그게 apu 시장은
<samahui> 이번에 나오는 엑시노스는 엄청 좋은거 같은데
<samahui> 기대중입니다만
<nymph> 팹리스하고 파운데리 시장으로 나뉘는데
<samahui> 기본 겔스4에 들어간 엑시노스는 별로더군요
<nymph> apu 는 가져다 붙이는게 중요한게 아니고
<samahui> 옥타라는거 빼고는 장점이 그다지보이지 않는거 같아요
<nymph> 그걸 최적화할수 있냐 없냐에 따라서 승패가 갈려요..
<nymph> 이런거예요..
<ahoops_> cpu 성능은 사실 관심없구 disk i/o쪽만 좀 받쳐주고 전기만 적게먹는놈이 하나 필요하거든요.
<nymph> apu 시장에서 arm 이 강자예요...
<nymph> 그런데 이놈들은 공장이 없고 그냥 설계만 해요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 돈 좀 더들이시면
<samahui> 라즈베리같은 테스트 보드 많아요
<nymph> 그래서 새로운 설계로된 apu를 발표를 하면
<nymph> 그걸 가져다가
<samahui> 20만원정도짜리는 겔스2 이상의 성능이죠
<ahoops_> 전기는 쪼금먹나요?
<samahui> 겔노트 정도요
<nymph> 전원 최적화만 하는 회사
<nymph> 그래픽 성능만 높이는 회사
<samahui> 네 라즈베리 똑같이 핸드폰 전원써요
<nymph> 연산만 높이는 회사 등
<ahoops_> 우앙..제법흥미롭군요.
<nymph> 그것만 연구하는 회사들이 있따는...
<samahui> odroid
<samahui> 검색해보세요
<samahui> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php
<samahui> 이놈인데
<nymph> 암튼... arm 최적화만 잘해도 돈 번다는.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 쓸만해 보여요
<ahoops_> 호곡.
<samahui> 근데 전 구입하려다 가격적 메리트가 없어서
<ahoops_> 전기는 진짜 쪼끔먹겠다
<samahui> 20여만원이면 차라리 아톰달린 넷북 구입이 났겠다 싶어서 포기했어요
<samahui> 아니면 회사에 들어오는 테스트용 폰들써도 되겠더라고요
<samahui> 그래서 그냥 패스~
<ahoops_> 아톰 D525보다 2배정도 빠르군요..제 파일서버가 d4xx였던것같은데.
<ahoops_> 저정도면 저한테는 너무 좋은데요.
<nymph> 라즈베리에 운영체제는 뭘 올리나요?
<nymph> 우분투?
<samahui> 라즈비안이요
<samahui> 전용 운영체제들이 많아요
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 레즈비언~
<samahui> 아크도 있고요
<nymph> 깜놀~
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> samahui: 굉장히 사양이 좋은데요 저녀석들;
<samahui> 넵 사양은 좋아요
<samahui> 다만 저에게 필요한 놈이 아니라
<nymph> http://www.pressbyple.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=26052
<samahui> 그냥 패스했어요
<nymph> 근레 라즈베리가 왜 글케 인기가 있나요?
<ahoops_> 윈도가 돌아간다면 윈도도 돌아갈듯;;
<nymph> 임베이딩쪽 하드웨어로 좋다는건가...
<samahui> 임베디드 작업할때 좋아요
<samahui> 한번 찾아보시면
<samahui> 로봇제어나
<ahoops_> 석호필이 쟤는 이전부터 유명한 게이였지 않나요.
<samahui> RC카 혹은 무인카메라등으로 많이 쓰죠
<Work^Seony> nymph, 라즈비안이라고, 데비안 기반
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리가 인기있는 이유는, 일단 가격이 싸면서 컴퓨터가 하는 건 어지간해선 다 하니까...
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<samahui> 가격 싼게 최고죠
<ahoops_> 저런걸로 서버 만들어서 idc에 때려박아도 될듯..
<ahoops_> 공간도 안먹고
<ahoops_> 전기도 안먹고 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, 나중에 울집에 오면 보여줄께
<Work^Seony> 아... 전기..
<Work^Seony> 전기 안먹는것도 중요하네요
<samahui> 아~! 라즈베리 여러게 묶어서 서버 만든것도 있어요
<ahoops_> 하긴 저거박느니 가상화시키는게 나을지도;
<Work^Seony> 가상화는 기본 장비가 돈이 많이 들잖아요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리는 45불인가 밖에 안하는데
<nymph> Work^Seony: 라즈베리 있어요? 확실히 Geek 이시네요.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 대체나 가성비는..ㄸㄷ;
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리도 있고 큐비보드도 있어
<Work^Seony> 근데 집에서 썩고있어
<ahoops_> 저는 전기세가 포커스라서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 한국의 4배라서 ㅠㅠ;
<nymph> Work^Seony: 미리 감사.. 귀국시 선물 잘 받겠습니다.
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 에어콘좀틀고 머 그러면 40마넌 넘어요;; 전기세가 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 그냥 여기 와서 하나 사.  얼마 안해
<samahui> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jq5nrHz9I94
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 슈퍼컴퓨터 입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 오 저거 맘에드네요.
<ahoops_> 보드보다 선이 더 무겁겠다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요
<nymph> 히야~
<Work^Seony> 아... 라즈베리 클러스터..
<nymph> 레고다.. 레고~
<ahoops_> 이놈..레고가 장난이냐!!
<Work^Seony> 레고값이 더 비싸겠는데
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 케이스 레고로 많이들 만들죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 그냥상용 프라스틱케이스 사버렸지만
<samahui> 누군가는 명함케이스로도 만들더군요
<samahui> 그만큼 보드가 작으니..
<nymph> 요새도 터보 리눅스 나오나...
<ahoops_> samahui: 상당히 맘에드는군요.
<nymph> 장난 아니네요... ㅋ
<nymph> 임베이딩도 잼나겠다.
<samahui> 라즈베리파이 활용만 잘하면 재미도 있고
<samahui> 쓸만해요
<ahoops_> 전기안먹구 공간적게 차지하면 참..
<samahui> 무엇보다 저렴한 단돈 4.5만원
<samahui> 케이스까지 5만원 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 전에 회사에서는 저걸 가지고 호스팅을 할려고 했었다죠.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 미친것들.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 할게 따로 있지..
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 해볼수도있을듯한데요.
<Work^Seony> GUI로 좀 예쁘게 중앙처리식 프린터 서버 프로그램 없을까요
<Work^Seony> CUPS 말고..
<Work^Seony> PyKota라는 말도 안되게 불친절한 프로그램 세팅 중인데 슬슬 열받는 중..
<samahui> 글쎄요~ 찾아봐야 할듯하네요 ㅋ
<samahui> PyKota 쓸만하지 않아요?
<nymph> 그러고 보니 리눅스하면서 프린트를 거의 사용을 않해봤네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> PyKota가 유명한가봐요?
<Work^Seony> 완전 200% 수동설치인데다, CUPS 웹페이지보다 더 구린 화면...
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그래도 GUI;
<Work^Seony> CUPS는 그래도 애플에서 지원해주니까, 인터페이스가 애플스럽더라구요
<nymph> 수동설친데 cups 보다 구린.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, 구린 정도가 아냐.  MS워드로 만들어도 이거보단 예쁠거야
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 나중에 프린트 하나 사기로 맘먹었어요..
<nymph> pc방에서 프린트 했는데
<nymph> 12장 뽑는데 2,800원
<nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 장난하냐..
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 프린터 요즘 저렴하죠... 유지비가 비싸지..
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, http://jswlinux.com/PyKota.png
<ahoops_> 여긴 잉크떨어지면 뱅기타고 가서 사와야함 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 헐..
<samahui> 잉크떨어지면 비행기값이 나가는군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 미리미리 재놓고 써야겠네요
<samahui> 아니면 그냥... 떨어지면 새로 프린터를 사버리는것도...
<ahoops_> 프린터를 걍 살수만 있다면 프린터를 사는게 뱅기표보다 저렴;;
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 그냥 사람 시켜서 손으로 쓰게 하는게 돈 적게나오지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 진짜네요!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ ms word로 작성한 문서보는거 같애요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그래서 진짜로 사람을쓴답니다;;
<nymph> 한 10년전에 만든 웹페이지 같네요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, 더군다나 설치도 조낸 불편해.
<samahui> pykota화면이 거의 초기 윈도우 화면이죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 의존성 체크도 안해주고...
<nymph> 어우야~ 저 여백의 미를 살린 레이아웃.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 의존성 문제 있는건, 알아서 설치해라 수준이야
<Work^Seony> samahui, 근데 PyKota가 많이 쓰여요?
<samahui> 아뇨
<samahui> 거진 보통은 윈도우를 이용해 프린터 서버 구축하죠
<samahui> 편하니까
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 다른 편하고 예쁜 툴 없을까 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 윈도우용 프린터 서버... 그게 낫겠네요 정말..
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 훨씬 편하자나요
<Work^Seony> 사수가 윈도우를 싫어하거든요
<samahui> 그래서 싼 중고 노트북에 윈도우로 구축해 놓으면
<samahui> 전력도 덜먹고
<samahui> 편하고
<Work^Seony> 완전 리눅스빠라서..
<samahui> 여러모로 좋아요
<samahui> 전 프린트 서버만은 윈도우 빠입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 거진 모든 시스템이 리눅스지만... 프린터 서버는 그렇게 되더군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안통할 거에요.  딴데서는 CUPS로 다들 알아서 잘 할테니 우리도 해야된다 일거에요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> -_-;;
<samahui> ^^;;
<nymph> 그럼 cups로 고고..
<nymph> gui 따위야.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래픽인터페이스만 포기하면 ... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> nymph, PyKota라는게 해주는 기능이, 웹사이트에 인쇄할 파일을 올려주면 원하는 위치에 있는 프린터기에서 인쇄를 해주는 거야
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 드라이버를 깔일도, 프린터기를 관리해줄 일도 없는거지
<Work^Seony> LDAP 인증도 되기 때문에, 규모가 좀 되는데서는 쓰기 좋거든..
<Work^Seony> 오늘 처음 봤는데, 2007년도를 끝으로 개발 중단...
<nymph> 차라리 그냥 프린터를 samba로 공유
<nymph> 드라이버는 뭐 어쩔수 없다하더라고..
<Work^Seony> 삼바로 공유해도 어차피 결국은 드라이버를 설치해야하잖아.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 뭐..
<Work^Seony> 프린터기 써야하는 직원들이 수백명인데, 그 사람들이 다 컴맹이라고 생각해봐
<Work^Seony> 음... 아 이걸 어떻게 해결해야하지...
<Work^Seony> 다행이 CGI 처리부분은 파이썬이니까, 웹사이트는 내가 예쁘게 꾸며준다고 치고,
<Work^Seony> 일단 인쇄부분부터 해결을 봐야할 듯 싶네..
<nymph> 웹사이트에 인쇄할 파일을 올려주면 원하는 위치에 있는 프린터기에서 인쇄를 해주는 거야
<nymph> 이게 가능한지 모르겠네요..
<nymph> 어짜피 인쇄를 제대로 할라면 각각지 옵션들을 넣어야 할텐데..
<samahui> 근데 보통 프린터를 써야하는 직원이 수백이면 기업에서는 수면 단위로 끊어서 한대씩 놔주죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 수명
<samahui> 오타나네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, CUPS 서버에 모든 프린터기를 다 등록시키는거지
<nymph> 파일 올리고 그냥 인쇄를 해버리면 원하는 결과가 않나올수도 있지 않나요...
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그러니까, 컬러라던가 하는 특별한 인쇄를 하는 사람들은 자기만 쓰는 프린터기가 따로 잇으니까 그건 괜찮아
<samahui> 보안이나 특정 기능이 필요한 프린터는 따로 쓰죠
<Work^Seony> nymph, 대부분의 직원들이 필요한 프린터기는 그냥 흑백에 문서만 뽑는 기계거든..
<samahui> 일이나 해야겠네요 그래야 오후에는 프로아마농구경기를 또 몰래~ 시청하죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요!
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 수고하세요^^
<nymph> Work^Seony: ... ㅋ
<nymph> 어렵네용
<nymph> 저도 점심을... ㅋ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 적당한 솔루션이 없으면 작업좀 치셔야할듯하군요. 귀염받을라믄;;
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 네.  조냉 삽질 중입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 귀염받기에는, 사수가 저보다 한살 어려서요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> -0-
<samahui> 점심 시간 다됬네요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요~~~~
<samahui> seony님은 퇴근 잘하시고요 ^^
<ahoops_> 저도 철수!!
<nymph> Work^Seony: 퇴근 잘하세요~
<nymph> Work^Seony: 즐거운 저녁되시구요~ 내일 뵈여~
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 어디 가는 거야?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 오늘은 차 장기 파킹하기전에 세차할라구요.. 차끌고 나간김에 이마트 가서 쥐포, 팥빙수떡 구매
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Work^Seony> 거긴 오늘 목요일이지?
<nymph> 넵~
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이제 2일만 지내면 출발하네 ㅋ
<nymph> 현재 목요일 12:02분을 지나고 있네요
<nymph> 네~ ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 오늘부로 출발준비는 마무리
<Work^Seony> 오케.  나중에 또 봐 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 내일하고 토요일은 집정리요..
<nymph> 네...
<nymph> 오늘 집주인도 만나서 말했어요.. 차 자주자주 봐주겠데요.. 집도 자주 들르고..
<nymph> 그럼 이만.. 슈웅~
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_web> 밥 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_web> 휴
<samahui_web> 밥먹고 오는 사이에 회선 전검한다고 인터넷을 맘대로 다 끊어놨네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 다운받던거 다 날라가고 일하던거 꼬여버리고
<samahui_web> 난리네요
<samahui_web> 점검을 어찌하면 저따구로 말도 없이 하는지...
<autowiz2016> 죄송합니다. 저도 급할때는
<autowiz2016> 인터넷 그냥 막 끊어버립니다.
<whuick> 안녕하세요
<whuick> 우분투 초보자입니다.
<whuick> 10 이랑  12이상 메뉴차이가 꾀있네요.
<whuick> 동강들은 10인데...
<sky__> d
<sky__> realteck HD 오디오인데요... WMware Warkstation 9 에서 우분투 설치 했는데 사운드를 잡지 못하네요... 우분투 12, 13다 안되네요... 여러번 설치해 봤는데 될때도 있고 안될때가 대부분이군요..
<sky__> 참 전 리눅스 사용한지 한달도 안되었습니다. 열심히 공부 중입니다...
<Seony> 취침!
<autowiz2016> 안녕히 주무세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-23
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__0
<readytoact> 아하학
<Work^Seony> 혹시 PHP 하시는 분 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, php 하시죠?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 잘은못하구요. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 뭔일있어요?
<autowiz2016> 오하요~
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 뭐 좀 여쭤볼려구요..
<ahoops_> 아는거라면요;
<Work^Seony> PHP로 프로그램 하나를 만들었는데, 이걸 외부 프로그램처럼 보이게 하고싶거든요
<Work^Seony> 젠드로 컴파일하려면 그거 돈주고 사야되죠?
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 개인적으로 사용하실건가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... PHP를 컴파일할 수 있는 무료 프로그램 중에서 PHP Screw라는게 있는데, 이게 문제는 CLI에서는 안돌아갈거거든요
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로라기보단, 제가 아는 사람 서버에서 돌릴건데 이걸 소스 그대로 주면 안되거든요
<Work^Seony> 저한테 돈주고 프로그램을 사는 입장이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네..소스감추기가 포커스군요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸..
<Work^Seony> 소스를 감추면서, 동시에 이게 그냥 외부 프로그램처럼 보여야해요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> PHP이긴 하지만, 터미널에서 명령어 돌리듯 실행할거거든요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> 파이썬으로 구현하려고 쌩쑈를 다했는데, github 뒤지니까 누가 PHP로 아주 잘만들어놨떠라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 바이너리로 바꿔줄 어떤게 필요하신거군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> PHP Screw 함바바야징.
<ahoops_> 저게 잘 동작하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> php screw 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> php screw는, 다 좋은데 터미널에서 cli로는 안돌아가요
<Work^Seony> PHP를 바이너리로 컴파일하기 때문에, 아파치에서 모듈을 읽어들어야 돌아가거든요
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 아는건 없지만!
<Work^Seony> 바이너리로 컴파일하는거 뿐만 아니라, 암호화까지 시켜주죠
<ahoops_> 같이 고민해보게요~~ 심심한뎅
<ahoops_> 쉘에서만 돌아가면 되는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 컴파일하는 툴 써봤는데, 영 별로 더라구욬
<Work^Seony> 이진파일이긴 해도, 텍스트 에디터로 열면 스트링 타입은 그냥 다 보여요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> phpscrew가 그런면에서는 참 좋긴 한데...
<Work^Seony> 암튼 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요
<ahoops_> php screw를 설치해봐야하나;
<ahoops_> 확실히 쉘에서 안돌아가죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님.
<ahoops_> 제가 설치해보지는 않았는데.
<Work^Seony> 네
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 혹시나해서요.
<ahoops_> cli쪽 설정에도 모듈올려주셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 아... cli에도 아파치 so 모듈을 올릴 수가 있어요?
<ahoops_> 아.
<ahoops_> 아파치쪽이랑 cli쪽이랑은 별개의 설정파일을 가져가요.
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 당장 알아봐야겠네요
<ahoops_> 아파치쪽만 등록하신거라면 또 그래서 cli에서 동작하지 않는거라면 체크한번해보세요.
<ahoops_> 아마 될겁니다..
<Work^Seony> 생전 cli 디렉토리는 들어가본적이 없으니... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네 보통 cli작업은 안치니까요..
<Work^Seony> 제가 해보고 결과 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 무조건될거에요;
<Work^Seony> 근데, phpize가 대체 뭐하는 명령어에요?
<ahoops_> 음 저도 안써봐서;;
<ahoops_> 찾아보깍;
<ahoops_> 모듈추가 커멘드구낭;
<ahoops_> 모듈만 주서오거나 또는 빌드해서 ini파일 수정하고 살아온 저로서는 써먹을일이 없었던 커맨드;;
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 커맨드라인에서 디비접근해서 뭔짓하고 등등, 배치처리할일을 php로 작업하시게되면
<ahoops_> cli설정파일들도 건들일이 제법있거든요.
<ahoops_> 그리고 아파치랑 환경이 살짝 다르니까요. 문서들 한번보시는게 좋을것같아요.
<ahoops_> 사소한것들이지만요;
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> screw 컴파일 끝냈습니다. 이제 테스트 해봐애겠네요
<ahoops_> 네 기대 +_+
<Work^Seony> 오오 됩니다
<ahoops_> 감축~
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다.  이런 큰 힌트를 주시다니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> PHP screw 짱이네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 훙 바브팅이
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이러다 이제 파이썬 접고 스크립트란 스크립트는 죄다 Php로 짜게되는거 아닌가 싶네요
<Work^Seony> PHP 너무 익숙해져서...
<ahoops_> 파이썬은 좀 머랄까;
<ahoops_> 시스템마다 언어버전이 틀리면 괴롭자나요.
<ahoops_> 명세가 틀려지니;
<Work^Seony> 하위호환이 안되는건 문제죠
<Work^Seony> 물론 2to3라는 명령어가 있긴 하지만... 프로그래머 입장에서는 좀..
<ahoops_> 네; 그건아니자나요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 루비는 배우기 싫고... 그나마 펄이 맘에 드네요
<ahoops_> 라이블러리도 좀 그렇구요.
<Work^Seony> 리스프는 쓰는 사람이 없고...
<ahoops_> 펄이 갑이긴한데..
<ahoops_> 학습곡선이 상당해서
<Work^Seony> 한국에선 펄은 완전 버림받았던데요
<ahoops_> 리습은 다른 리습은 좀 유지관리비용이 비싸구요(라이블러리문제)
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  근데 리습은 꼭 배워는 둘만한거 같아요
<ahoops_> 클로져정도가 진리같아요.
<ahoops_> 자바라이블러리  가져다쓰니까요.
<Work^Seony> 클로져는 서버에서 시스템 관리용으로는 좀 그렇잖아요
<ahoops_> 네 관리용이라면 역시 펄로가시는게 좋을것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 전에 말씀드렸지만, 제 사수가 박사학위 수업에서 남들이 자바로 30페이지 낸거, 자기는 리습으로 2장만에 끝냈다던데요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 근데, 당장 뭔가를 만들기에는 파이썬이 쉽다보니,
<Work^Seony> 자연스레 손이 가더라구요
<Work^Seony> 펄로 짜겠다고, 책 펴들고 하기는 좀 그렇고 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 펄은 정말 학습곡선이 길어요;
<ahoops_> 완만한듯.
<Work^Seony> 그건 방대한 라이브러리 때문에 그런거 아니에요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨..라이블러리보다는 언어그자체가 학습곡선이 완만해요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 결정적으로 파이썬을 쓰게된게, RSS를 파싱하려고 알아보던 중, 구글에서 만든 rss 파서가 있는데... 몇십줄로 짜야하는걸 단 3줄만에 줄여버렸거든요...
<Work^Seony> 너무 좋아서... 그 뒤로는 파이썬만 썼어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 변수들도 많구..표현방법도 엄청나구요.
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 파이썬은 개발자한테 코드의 표현방법을 강제하는 스타일이구.
<ahoops_> 펄은 반대로..표현방법을 엄청나게 제공하는 편이구.
<ahoops_> 리습은 니가 걍 매크로로 언어를 만드어쓰세요..스타일;
<Work^Seony> 저는 강제하는게 좋거든요.  특히 들여쓰기나 중괄호는 제 경우는 아주 병적으로 집착해서요.
<ahoops_> 근데 그건 다른언어도 마찬가지자나요..
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 해요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 언어차원에서 꾸짖고 안꾸짖고의 문제가 아니라;
<Work^Seony> 사수가 펄을 좋아해서, 펄로 전향해야하나 고민 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 PHP로 시스템 관리용 스크립트 짜버릴까 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 펄로가시는게 제일 좋으실것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  제 생각에도 그래요
<ahoops_> 웹쪽이라면 그냥 php 가시구;
<Work^Seony> 웹은 그냥 부업이에요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 3시 45분인데 사수 퇴근 ㅋ
<ahoops_> -0-;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 설정파일 건들기 귀챃으시면 코드딴에서 직접 모듈 load해버시는것도 좋겠어요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 오오... 좋은 생각이네요
<ahoops_> 모듈위치만 픽스하시고, 로딩은 코드에서 해버리시면 좀더간결할듯..
<Work^Seony> dl 이라는 함수로 모듈을 읽어들일 수가 있군요
<ahoops_> 네 그렇게도할수있고 ini 설정을 건들수도있구요..방법은 많아요!
<Work^Seony> 그럼 so 파일을 php파일이랑 같이 배포해서, 같은 디렉토리에서 로딩하면 간단하겠네요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 역시 고수의 띵킹은 다르군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 단, 시스템마다 환경이 틀려서 so파일은 따로 빌드해주어야할수도 있겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 32비트랑 64비트 둘다 컴파일해서, 확인하고 로드하면 될 거 같아요
<ahoops_> 넹 ㅋ.
<ahoops_> 젝일.
<ahoops_> 오늘은 다 커플이네 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 철수!! 다미어 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2016> 시험공부 밤새기~
<autowiz2016> 고고싱야~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> osubuntu: 님 안녕하세요
<osubuntu> ..?
<osubuntu> 오
<osubuntu> 절 처음으로 반기셨군요
<osubuntu> 이 채널에
<osubuntu> <퍽
<osubuntu> 안녕하세요 compiz desktop cube 가지고 놀고있는 osubuntu라고 합니다
<monos> osubuntu: 님 혹시 리눅스에 토렌트 사용하시고 다른데서 원격으로 사용하시나요?
<osubuntu> 토렌트 아직 안쓰는데요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<osubuntu> 님은 오픈소스 .NET Framework 쓰시나요?
<osubuntu> mono를 보니까..
<monos> 윈도우 NET FRamework 쓰는데요
<osubuntu> 아하
<osubuntu> 리눅스를 쓰지 않으시는군요
<osubuntu> (?)
<monos> 지금 리눅스에 토랜트 서버 만들어서 다른곳에서 원격으로 제어 할려는데 잘안되어서
<monos> 힘드네요 구글 검색해두 다 영어라서
<osubuntu> 오호
<monos> 도저히 모르겠어요
<osubuntu> 토렌트 서버를 왜 돌리시나요...
<monos> 요즘 공짜로 자료 받을려면 토랜트가 가장 좋터라구요
<osubuntu> 그런데 토렌트 서버 이미 있는거 쓰면 되지
<osubuntu> 왜 굳이..
<osubuntu> 이미 돌리는거 많잖아요
<monos> 그래서 집에 토랜트 틀어두고
<monos> 토랜트 집에 틀어두고 다른곳에서 제어 할려구요
<osubuntu> 서버를 운영하실 필요가 없을것 같은데요...
<osubuntu> 토렌트 서버는 이미 세계 각 곳에서 돌려지고 있습니다만..
<monos> osubuntu: 님 서버를 운영하는게 아니라
<osubuntu> 그 서버 접속해서 쓰면 되잖아요
<osubuntu> 아
<monos> osubuntu: 님 서버를 운영하는게 아니라  제 컴퓨터를 항상 틀어두고 ㅈ제가 받아보고 싶은걸 어느곳에서나 받을수 있게 만드는거에요
<osubuntu> .......?
<osubuntu> 님 컴퓨터를 항상 틀어둔다고요?
<Work^Seony> 정확히 말하자면, 토렌트 서버가 아니라 토렌트 클라이언트에요..
<monos> 설명하자면 내 컴퓨터가 서버 역활을 하죠
<osubuntu> 받아보고 싶은건 어느곳의 컴퓨터로도 받.........?
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 방갑습니다.
<osubuntu> 클라이언트는 어느곳에서나 할 수 있잖아요
<Work^Seony> monos, 안녕하세요
<osubuntu> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> osubuntu, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> osubuntu, 토렌트 클라이언트들이 요즘은 web형태의 데몬이 있어서, 이걸 띄워놓으면 외부에서 클라이언트를 제어할 수 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그걸 얘기하시는 거에요.
<osubuntu> 아하
<osubuntu> 그거였구나
<osubuntu> 오해했나봐요 ㅈㅅ
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 트랜스미션 리모트에서 401 권한이 없음 오류 뜨는거 왜 그런지 아세요?
<osubuntu> ...그런데 외부에서 왜 클라이언트를 제어하죠...?
<Work^Seony> osubuntu, 그래야 집에 도착하면 원하는걸 바로 볼 수 있으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> monos, 토렌트 파일들이 다운로드될 디렉토리를 생성 안하셨나보네요
<osubuntu> 아 그러니까 원격 제어로 ''미리'' 다운로드를 시작하는 거군요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 제가 2-3일째 헤메고 있어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 다운로드 디렉토리 생성할려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<osubuntu> 근데 토렌트 많이 쓸일이 없어서..
<Work^Seony> monos, 트랜스미션 웹 화면 하단에 보면 톱니바퀴 아이콘 있어요.  그거 클릭하셔서 다운로드 폴더 지정해보세요
<osubuntu> 토렌트를 한글2010 다운받는것 같은 용도로밖에 그닥 사용 안하는 1인인지라..
<osubuntu> (한글2010은 와인 먹여서 돌리고 있습죠)
<Work^Seony> 저는 티비를 봐야해서 토렌트가 필요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<osubuntu> ???
<osubuntu> 티비와 토렌트와 관련이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 시간 놓친거나 못본거 볼려면 토렌트가 제일 낫잖아요
<osubuntu> 전 그냥 IPTV로 보는데...그보다 하루 TV 시청시간 평균이 1분보다 낮아요 ㅋㅋ
<osubuntu> 거의 안보죠
<osubuntu> 왜냐하면 TV보기 귀찮기 때문에 (대신 코딩을....)
<osubuntu> 어쨌든 음....
<osubuntu> 그런데 토렌트 클라 뭐쓰시나요 µTorrent? BitTorrent?
<osubuntu> tOrrentum?
<Work^Seony> 트랜스미션 씁니다..
<osubuntu> transmission? 첨 들어보네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 다운로드 경로설정해도 401 오류가 계속 뜹니다
<osubuntu> ㄷㄷ 제가 아는게 없어서..
<Work^Seony>  리눅스 쪽에서는 아주 유명한 클라이언트에요...
<Work^Seony> monos, 해당하는 위치의 디렉토리는 생성해줬구요?
<monos> 네
<monos> home/monos
<osubuntu> sudo apt-get install transmission 음..
<monos> 다운로드 경로에요
<osubuntu> 어케쓰는건가요
<osubuntu> transmission 패키지는 설치했는데 어떻게 쓰는지 모르겠습니..
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 부탁한가지만 들어주세요 monos.iptime.org:9091 들어가지는가 한번만 해주세요
<osubuntu> 아하 transmission-gtk이구나
<Work^Seony> monos, 잠시 사수가 말시키는 바람에 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> monos, 아마 권한이 없어서 그럴 거에요
<Work^Seony> chmod 707 다운로드디렉토리 지정하시면 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> osubuntu, 아뇨 gtk가 아니라 daemon
<monos> Work^Seony:  지금 home/ 폴더 이하 폴더들을 전부 777 퍼미션으로 바꾸었는데도
<monos> Work^Seony:  같은 오류가 발생합니다.
<osubuntu> ...
<osubuntu> 또 apt-get install transmission-daemon 을 해야하는군요
<Work^Seony> monos, 웹 화면으로 로그인은 되는거죠?
<monos> 네
<monos> 한쪽 컴퓨터에 웹화면으로 로그인 시켜 두었어요
<osubuntu> sudo chmod -R 777 / 를 해도 오류가 발생하겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 검색해보니까 401은 로그인 실패로 나오는 메시지 같은데요..
<osubuntu> 브라우져가...?
<monos> Work^Seony: 네 401 로그인 실패 이거 대부분 영어라서 모르겟어요
<monos> osubuntu: 저는 크롬 써요
<Work^Seony> monos, 웹화면을 새로고침 하면 아이디랑 비번 물어보죠?
<monos> 아니요
<osubuntu> 파폭 쓰는 사람이 거의 없을 것이라고 생각합니다만..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그냥 계속 401 떠요?
<osubuntu> 워낙 느려서요
<monos> Work^Seony:  네 401 오류가 계속 뜹니다.
<Work^Seony> monos, 그러면, 크롬 사생활보호모드 킬 줄 아세요?
<Work^Seony> ctrl+shift+n
<Work^Seony> 해서 다시 들어가면 그때는 아이디랑 비번 물어볼 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 거기서 아이디는 admin, 비번은 공란으로 두고 로그인해보세요.
<monos> 현재 시크릿 모드를 사용 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 상관없어요.  또 하나 띄워서 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 캐쉬 문제니까..
<Work^Seony> 이런 화면이 나오면 정상이에요. http://jswlinux.com/transmission.png
<osubuntu> 비밀 요원의 감시!
<osubuntu> 뒤에 서 있는 사람!!
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 리눅스 트랜스미션 웹에서 접속했습니다
<Work^Seony> 이제 토렌트 올려서 잘 되는지 확인해보세요
<Work^Seony> 시드 검색하는데 시간이 좀 걸리니까, 한 5분 지켜보시면 될 것 같네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 그런데 안되요
<monos> Work^Seony: 원격으로 자료 올려두 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 토렌트 파일 올리면 목록에 안떠요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 목록은 뜨는데 문제가  Erorr:No data found! Ensure your dives are connneted or use "set Location",remove the torent and re-add it
<monos> 이렇게 뜨네요
<osubuntu> ㅇㅎ
<monos> readytoact: 님 안녕하세요
<osubuntu> readytoact: 안녕하
<osubuntu> 세요
<readytoact> 더헙
<readytoact> 네 안녀아세요
<readytoact> ;;
<Work^Seony> monos, 제가 접속해도 되면 주소 좀 알려주세요.  제 토렌트 파일 하나 올려볼께요
<readytoact> 달리는 전철안에서 노트북 열었는데;;;
<monos> Work^Seony: 네
<readytoact> -_-... 자리를 반대편에 앉을것을..;; 햇빛에 액정이 반사되서
<readytoact> 그림자로 화면을 가려야 하네
<monos> Work^Seony: monos.iptime.org:9091 이에요
<Work^Seony> 비번은요
<monos> 잠시만요 제가 하나 만들게요
<monos> Work^Seony: monos.iptime.org:9091
<monos> Work^Seony: 아이디 : monos 비번: 1234
<Work^Seony> 안되는데요
<Work^Seony> 트랜스미션 데몬 재시작 안하신듯..
<monos> 잠시만요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 뭘 받으시나요
<readytoact> 저도 주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 받는게 아니라, 트랜스미션 안된다고 하시길래 봐드리는 거에요
<readytoact> 으흥...
<readytoact> 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 토렌트가 데몬이 필요한가요?
<Work^Seony> 필요는 없느데, 있으면 홈서버로 운영할 수 있죠
<readytoact> 아 시드로...
<Work^Seony> 회사에 일하고 있을 때, 집에 있는 서버가 받아놓고 주인님을 기다리죠 ㅋ
<readytoact> -0- 낼름낼름 받기만 해서
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 지금 PyKota로 3일째 씨름 중이네요
<readytoact> 파이코타는 뭔가요?
<Work^Seony> CUPS 위에서 작동하는 프린터 서버 비슷한건데요,
<Work^Seony> LDAP 연동시켜서, 유저별로 프린터 사용량을 제한할 수 있어요
<monos> Work^Seony: monos.iptime.org 아이디 monos 비번 1234
<Work^Seony> 누가 얼만큼 쓰는지도 모니터링이 가능하구요..
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 그런것도 있네요
<readytoact> 각박합니다;; ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 프린서 사용량을 제한하다니..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 너무 오래된 프로그램이라...
<osubuntu> 오래됬다고요?
<osubuntu> 그건 시른데
<readytoact> osubuntu: 프로그램도.. 구관이 명관인 것이 있거든요
<osubuntu> 아하 예를들어 MS-DOS?
<readytoact> osubuntu: 그건.. -_-ㅋ.. 쓰레기 뭐 비슷..
<Work^Seony> monos, mkdir $HOME/Downloads/ && chmod 777 $HOME/Downloads
<readytoact> 하기사.. 가끔 도스가 아쉬울때가 있긴해요. 아주 가끔
<Work^Seony> 더 이상 개선의 여지가 없다고 판단해서 개발을 중단한 것 같은데요..
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 직원수가 400명 넘으니 제한할 수 밖에 없죠 ㅋ
<readytoact> 버린거죠 -0-
<osubuntu> MS-DOS 아직도 쓰는사람이 있나요?
<osubuntu> 아마 시스템 고칠때 가끔 쓸수도..
<readytoact> Work^Seony: CUPSë©´
<readytoact> 일단 프린서 서버가 있거나 리눅스를 프린터 서버로 잡아 사용해야겠군요
<Work^Seony> monos, 다 됐으면 얘기해주세요
<readytoact> 아.. 파이코타를 쓰려면 리눅스르 ㄹ프린터 서버로 잡아야 하나요?
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 네.  리눅스 서버가 있어요
<readytoact> 음-
<Work^Seony> 음... CUPS 기반이니깐요..
<Work^Seony> 따지고보면 유닉스에서 돌아간다고 볼 수 있겠네요
<readytoact> 우분투에서 쓸만한 캡쳐툴 뭐가 있을까요
<readytoact> 셔터 쓰는데
<readytoact> PDF 컷을 떠서 PPT로 옮겨야 해서
<osubuntu> ?!
<osubuntu> [ -e /bin/bash ] || echo Bash not executeable!
<osubuntu> 하니까
<osubuntu> Bash not executeable!
<osubuntu> 뜨고
<osubuntu> bash들어가니까
<osubuntu> 실행이 안되네
<osubuntu> 아 PATH가 잘못되었군
<osubuntu> -e는 잘못된거고
<monos> Work^Seony:  폴더 생성했습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<monos> Work^Seony:   님 될려고 하다가 다시 퍼미션 오류가 나는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그건, 다운로드 폴더 제가 설정 바꿔놓은거 다시 바꾸셔서 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 /home/monos/Downloads 라고 설정해놓은다음, 저 폴더 만들어서 권한 777 주시라고 위에 얘기했는데요...
<Work^Seony> 음... admin 권한이 아니라서 폴더 위치 변경이 안되는건가..
<monos> 제가 해볼게요
<Work^Seony> 하단에 스패너 같이 생긴 모양 아이콘 클릭하셔서, 다운로드 경로를  /home/monos/Downloads 로 바꾸세요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 터미널에서 chmod 777 /home/monos/Downloads 하시구요.
<Work^Seony> 두개 다 되면 저 부르세요
<monos> 네
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 다 되었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 다운로드 경로는 아직 그대로네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 데몬 설정 때문에 그런거 같아요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 데몬 설정 파일에도 고쳐야 할거 같네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 그리고 데몬 새로 시작해볼게요
<Work^Seony> 음... 원래는 안바꿔도 되긴 하는데, 그러면, /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json 열어서
<Work^Seony> download-dir 경로 바꾸시고, 데몬 재시작해주세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-24
<monos> Work^Seony: 여전히 안됩니다 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> ssh 열어주시면 제가 들어가서 봐드리고, 안되시면... 더이상 방법이 없네요.  저는 특별히 건드린거 없이 바로 잘 됐거든요
<monos> 제가 ssh 아직 안해봐서요
<monos> ssh 열줄 몰라요
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 우분투 아이디랑 비번 알려주시면 되요
<readytoact> 아마
<readytoact> openssh-server 가 패키지 명일거예요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 우분투에서는 ssh만 쳐도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> monos, chmod 777 /home/monos/Downloads 했죠?
<readytoact> 아하
<readytoact> -_- 난 왜 저렇게 해왔을가
<Work^Seony> 레드햇에 익숙하신듯 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -0-;; 아.. 아녜요
<readytoact> 레뎃은
<monos> Work^Seony: 네 했습니다
<readytoact> 7.0 이후로 쓰질 않았어요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 센토스는요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> monos, 여전히 퍼미션 문제가 생기는걸 보니까, 하나만 더 해볼께요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 제 계정 비번을 어떻게 바꾸어요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 이 명령어부터 먼저 해보세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 네
<Work^Seony> chgrp debian-transmission /home/monos/Downloads
<monos> 그리고 보니
<monos> Work^Seony: /etc/group 에 debian-transmission 이 있던데
<readytoact> 흡
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 배터리 절약을 위해
<readytoact> 네트워크를 죽여야겠습니다. 또.. 환승도 해야하고
<readytoact> 나중에 뵐게요.
<readytoact> (__)
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<Work^Seony> monos, 잘 되네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 오류는 안뜨는데 안올라가요
<Work^Seony> 잘 받아지고 있는데요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 저한테는 0kbs okb/s로 계속 떠요
<Work^Seony> 지금 보니까 또 퍼미션 에러...
<monos> Work^Seony: 또 오류
<Work^Seony> 들어가서 보지않고서는 저도 더 이상 모르겠네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 네 제발좀 봐주셨으면 좋겠어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 계속 퍼미션 오류가 나는데 뭐 때문인지 알수가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 아이디랑 비번 알려주세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 제 계정 비번만 바꾸고 알려줄려고 하는데
<Work^Seony> passwd
<monos> Work^Seony: 비번을 어떻게 바꾸죠?
<Work^Seony> 공유기에서 22번 포트 여시구요
<monos> Work^Seony: 네 22번포트 열게요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 열었어요
<Work^Seony> 비번은 뭐에요?
<monos> 아이디 monos
<monos> 비번 1234
<monos> 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안되는데요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 제가 검색해보니 트랜스미션 때문에 오류가 난다는 사람도 있네요 트랜스미션 지우라네요
<Work^Seony> 시간 없으니까 그냥 ssh로 빨리 봐드릴께요
<monos> 네
<monos> monos.iptime.org
<monos> monos // 1234
<Work^Seony> 안되요.  비번 안바꾸신거 같은데요
<monos> passwd로 해서 바꾸었는데요
<monos> 암호를 성공적으로 업데이트 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 다른 설정 건드린건 없구요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 리눅스 리부팅 한번 해볼까요?
<Work^Seony> ssh monos@monos.iptime.org 해보세요
<monos> 로그 아웃이라던지
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 리부팅은 필요없어요
<Work^Seony> ssh monos@monos.iptime.org 해서 암호 1234 잘 되요?
<monos> Are you sure you want to continue connecting
<monos> y1234
<monos> 안되네요
<monos> 비번이 안바뀌었어요
<monos> Work^Seony: monos // monos1013
<Work^Seony> 거기서 물어보는건 yes라고 해야하는 거에요..
<monos> Work^Seony: 비번 안바뀌었네요
<Work^Seony> 트랜스미션 데몬 프로그램 자체에서 에러가 나네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 트랜스미션 데몬을 새로 깔아볼까요?
<Work^Seony> 해보고 얘기하는 거에요
<monos> Work^Seony: 검색해보니 어느 블로그에서 트랜스미션를 지우고 성공했다고 하는사람도 있네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 아무 것도 안건드리고도 그냥 됐어요
<monos> zettaisya.egloos.com/2943684
<monos> http://zettaisya.egloos.com/2943684
<Work^Seony> 게다가 데몬 재시작하면 설정파일이 원상태로 돌아가버리고..
<monos> Work^Seony: 네
<monos> Work^Seony: 뭐가 문제 일까요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 이 문제로 3일째 고생중입니다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일단은 에러메시지가 세그먼트 폴트라서, 이건 여기서는 해결이 안될 거 같구요,
<Work^Seony> 지금 설치하신게 민트니까,
<Work^Seony> 민트 말고 우분투 12.04를 설치해보시고 다시 해보세요.
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> Work^Seony: 네 알겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 우분투 12.04로 하시면 별 이상없이 잘 될거에요
<Work^Seony> 다운로드 폴더는 홈으로 두지 마시고, 홈에다 Downloads 이런거 하나 만들고 거기로 지정하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 우분투 13.04도 나왔죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 4월달에.
<monos> 데루지란거 시도 해보고 안되면 우분투 12.04 해야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 사수 퇴근! ㅋ
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 deluge 란거도 안되어서 지금 우분투 13.04 다운받고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아마 민트가 좀 문제가 있는게 아닌가 싶네요
<nymph> Work^Seony: 하이~
<Work^Seony> 왔네
<Work^Seony> 오오 이제 곧있으면 한국 뜨네 오오
<nymph> ㅋㅋ 어제 드디어 팥빙수 떡 구매를 마지막으로 완료~
<nymph> 요새 잠이 잘 안와요.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 잠을 잘자야 하는데.. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 설레이나보다 ㅋ
<nymph> 오늘 방 대청소하고 내일 세탁기 한번돌려주고해서 출발하면 되요.
<nymph> 그래도 덕분에 진짜 빨리 준비한거 같아요.. 한 2주 준비했나..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 관광으로 오니까, 별거 없어
<nymph> 자동차 집주인에게 말하니까 2일에 한번씩 봐주겠데요.
<Work^Seony> 유학생 비자 받아서 오는거면 내가 도와줘도 힘들어
<nymph> 유학생 비자는 뭐.. 비자만 발급받으면 나머진 똑같지 않아요?
<nymph> 어짜피 여기서 학원이나 학교등록하고 가는거니까..
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 비자 받기 전에 학원 등록 해야되고 서류 받아야하고...
<Work^Seony> 병원가서 검사도 받아야하고..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 시간과 노력이 더 드는거..
<nymph> 나는 인터뷰하는게 그렇게 맘에 걸리더라고요...
<Work^Seony> 그거 스트레스 만땅 받어
<Work^Seony> 대기자가 많아서 예약하는 것도 시간이 오래 걸리지만,
<Work^Seony> 대사관 가서도 시간 오래 걸리고... 인터뷰 받는 것도 좀 그렇고..
<nymph> 유학비자는 관광비자로 댕겨오고나서 진짜 진지하게 해봐야겠다 싶을때에 함 할라구요...
<nymph> 그러다 거절당하면 기록에 남는게 문제.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 기록 남는건, 시간이 지나면 삭제돼
<nymph> 오.. 그렇군요..
<nymph> 지금 노트북 정리하는 중이예요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 정리?
<Work^Seony> 노트북 닦는 중? ㅋ
<nymph> 파일들 정리하고 가서 3달 살건데, 프로그래밍할것들 가지고 가야죠.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에서 구할 수 있는 자료들이면 와서 구하면 되지
<nymph> 소스랑... 기타 프밍하기위한 세팅들이라서요..
<nymph> 시간 절약차원에서.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서 무슨 프로그래밍을 하려고 ㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그냥 먹고살라고, 또 너무 않하고그러면 다까먹으니까 그런차원에서 하는거 있어요..
<nymph> 공부는 계속해야 안까먹져..
<nymph> Work^Seony: 암튼 감사해요... 첨가는 외국인데 그래도 아시는분이 있어서 도움받으니까 한결 낫네요...
<nymph> 머리털나서 처음으로 외국나가본다는.. ㅠㅠ 아 설레라..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래도 챗에서 만난지 오래됐고 직접 본적도 있고 하니까 도와주는거지
<nymph> Work^Seony: A4 지에 이름 적고 넣어놔야지.. ㅋ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 아 그리고 핸드폰 26일날로 사용정지되요.. 그래서 하와이 도착하면 핸드폰 안될거라서 못찾으면 공중전화로 전화할께요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 공중전화 쓰려면 동전 있어야하는데, 미국 동전 있어?
<nymph> 가서 물어보고 환전하져.. 달러는 있으니까..
<Work^Seony> 거기 돈 바꿀데 없어
<nymph> 헐퀴~
<Work^Seony> 호놀룰루 공항이, 출구는 하나인데 중간중간에 샐 수 있는데가 많아서,
<Work^Seony> 잘못하면 엉뚱한 곳으로 나올 수가 있거든
<Work^Seony> 적어도 당일날 통화는 되야하는데
<nymph> 공황에 와이파이 안되나..
<Work^Seony> 안돼
<nymph> 공황 그... 캐리어가지고 처음으로 나오는 곳이 여러곳이예요?
<nymph> 공황내에서 짐찾고해서 나오는 곳..
<Work^Seony> 아니 출구는 하나인데, 여기저기 문 같이 생긴게 많아서 잘 모르면 그냥 아무 문이나 열고 나가게 되거든
<nymph> 음... 그러면 나가서 날짜를 하루 뒤로 미뤄야겠다..
<nymph> 하도못해 아이메신저라도 되어야 하니까..
<nymph> 근데 호놀룰루 공황에 환전소 없어요?
<nymph> 없구나...
<Work^Seony> 호놀룰루 공항은 엄청 작아
<nymph> 동전을 인천국제공항가서 바꾸는걸로 하고 휴대폰은 그냥 예정대로 정지
<Work^Seony> 오아후 섬 자체가 제주도만하기 때문에, 제주 공항 정도로 생각하면 돼
<Work^Seony> 동전도 바꿔줘?
<nymph> 아.. 그렇구나..
<nymph> 그게 문제네..
<nymph> 그럼 어쩔수 없이 연장을 27일날로 해야겠다.. 잠시만요. .전화로 요청을 해야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 여기 도착하는 날이 한국날짜로 27일이지?
<Work^Seony> 그러면 28일날 끊어지게 해야할거야
<nymph> 한국시간으로 카운팅이 될거예요..
<nymph> KT 에서 하는거라..
<Work^Seony> 그러니까,
<Work^Seony> 여기 도착하면 한국 날짜로 27일이잖아
<Work^Seony> 27일날 끊어지게하면 27일 0시면 끊기는거 아냐?
<nymph> 거기도착하면 한국시간으로 26일..
<nymph> 하와이 시간이 25일이면 한국은 26일 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아 맞다 여기 도착하는 날이 25일이구나
<nymph> 헐퀴.. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 한국 날짜로 26일
<nymph> 그래서 27일 0시부터 정지시켜놔야하는데 26일부터 정지를 시켜놔서여.. ㅋ
<nymph> 변경해야함..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 내일 집에서 나서기전에 내 모습 찍어서 URL 알려드릴께요~
<nymph> 밥먹고 올레KT 서비스센터 갔다와야겠어요..
<nymph> 전화로는 않되네요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-25
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> ahoops_, 님 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> monos: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 즐거운 일욜입니다~
<monos> ahoops_, 님 혹시 리눅스에서 삼바 사용하세요?
<ahoops_> 삼바가머에요 ㅠ
<monos> ahoops_, 주말에 컴퓨터 좀 공부 해볼려고 지금 삽질중이에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<monos> ahoops_, 리눅스랑 윈도우랑 공유해주는거요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<monos> ahoops_, 지금 윈도우에서 -> 리눅스로 공유는 되는데 폴더 지정해도 안떠서 삽질중이에요
<ahoops_> 흠;
<ahoops_> 삼바도 책한권이라;
<ahoops_> 일단 리눅스에 삼바를 띄우시고 리눅으로 윈도에서 접근하시는게 목적이시죠?
<monos> ahoops_, 아니요
<monos> ahoops_, 반대에요
<monos> ahoops_, 윈도우-> 리눅스
<ahoops_> 네..
<monos> ahoops_, 리눅스->윈도우는 잘됩니다.
<monos> ahoops_, 윈도우-> 리눅스로 잘안되네요
<ahoops_> 음 조금 제가 헥깔리는데요;
<monos> ahoops_, 제가 이거 막혀서 vsftpd 파일서버 ftp서버를 깔았는데요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<monos> ahoops_, 이거 깔면 처음에 파일서버 폴더가 어디로 잡혀요?
<ahoops_> 윈도에다가 ftp를 설치하신거에요?
<monos> 웹으로 ftp://monos.iptime.org
<monos> 네
<ahoops_> 아니면 리눅에 ftp데몬을 설치하신거에요?
<monos> 넵
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ;
<monos> 이거 처음 폴더가 어딘지 모르겠네요
<monos> 알아야 파일을 올리는데
<ahoops_> 윈도에요 리눅에요..ftp데몬설치한곳이요.
<monos> 리눅스에요
<monos> ahoops_, 님 리눅스에 ftp설치 했습니다.
<ahoops_> 그럼 윈도우에서 리눅스로 접근하는게 이슈세요?
<monos> ahoops_, 네
<ahoops_> 음 monos님 급하게 생각하지마시구요.
<monos> ahoops_, 네 그게 문제에요
<ahoops_> 항상 시간을 가지고 여유있게 접근하세요.
<monos> ahoops_, 네
<monos> ahoops_, 님은 리눅스로 뭐하세요?
<ahoops_> 어차피 최초한번 성공하면 그다음부터는 자신있게 다들 잘 헤쳐나갈수있거든요.
<ahoops_> 전 리눅으로 음.
<ahoops_> 서핑하구 문서편집하구..터미널쓰구 끝이네요.
<ahoops_> 게임안해서 그냥 윈도쓰나 리눅쓰나 똑같아요.
<monos> ahoops_, 전 윈도우에서 제일 부러운게
<monos> ahoops_, 은행 업무를 할수 있다는거
<monos> ahoops_, 온라인 뱅킹
<ahoops_> 그런건 가상머신 하나 설치해서 살짝처리하면 되자나요.
<monos> ahoops_, 컴퓨터가 안좋아서 가상머신 돌리기 버거워요
<monos> ahoops_, 돌려도 한참걸리고 랙도 심해요
<ahoops_> 요즘 컴터들 다빠른데 ㅠ;
<monos> ahoops_, 2005년도 컴퓨터라서요
<monos> ahoops_, 윈도우에는 2010년도 컴퓨터 있음
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 일단 첫번째.
<monos> 리눅스는 정말 어려워요
<ahoops_> monos님은 음..로그확인하시는 습관 기르시구요.
<monos> 아참 ahoops_ 님
<ahoops_> 문서를 읽어보시는 습관 기르시구요.
<ahoops_> 이거두개면 되요;
<ahoops_> 네네.
<monos> Adobe Flash Player
<monos> 이거 다운 받았는데 어떻게 까는지 모르겠네요
<ahoops_> 우분투세요?
<monos> 웹 사용하니 플레쉬 계속 깔라고 해서다운 받았는데
<monos> 네
<monos> 우분투 13.04에요
<ahoops_> 그냥 설치하라고 뜨지 않나요.
<monos> 우분투 13.04 xfce
<ahoops_> 제 기억엔 그랫던듯한데.
<monos> 바로 안깔리네요
<ahoops_> 일이년에 한번씩 겪는 일이라 저도 기억이;;
<monos> 검색해봐야 겠네요
<monos> 그럼 검색하러
<ahoops_> 확실한건 걍 클릭질해서 깔았던것은 맞는데 세세한건 기억할수가 없군요.
<ahoops_> 아놔 서니님 어디가신거지.
<ahoops_> 이냥반이.. monos님 막 궁금하신데 실종이시네.
<ahoops_> 업무태만..
<monos> ahoops_, 여긴 항상 조용하더라구요
<ahoops_> 서니님은 공공의 메이드다 생각하시구
<ahoops_> 항상 막 괴롭히세요.
<ahoops_> 그게 이방의 룰입니다;
<monos> 네
<monos> ahoops_, 님은 리눅스 어떤거 사용하세요?
<ahoops_> 우분투에요.
<ahoops_> 걍 암거나 씁니다;
<ahoops_> 사용하는 어플은 서너개뿐이 안되서요.
<monos> 네
<ahoops_> 학생이세요?
<monos> 아니요 백수에요
<ahoops_> 저랑 같군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 왜 리눅;;노가다를 원하세요...
<monos> 컴퓨터 2대라서
<monos> 윈도우 2대면 지겹자나요
<monos> 한대는 리눅스 한대는 윈도우
<ahoops_> 넹 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 담배하나 피고올게용.
<ahoops_> 젝일 또 태풍이야 ㅠ
<ahoops_> monos: 머하세요.
<ahoops_> 저랑 놀게요.
<monos> ahoops_, ftp서버 만들려고요
<ahoops_> 삼바안되서 일단 만만한 ftp로 대체하시려구요?
<monos> ahoops_, 네
<ahoops_> 삼바나, ftpd나 비슷하긴한데 삼바가 인증정책부터해서 좀더 귀찮?긴하죠;
<ahoops_> 일단 ftpd 로그파일위치부터 확인하시구요.
<ahoops_> 문제점의 99%이상은 로그에 다 뜨니까요.
<ahoops_> 항상 로그파일 확인하시는게 습관이 되시는게 중요해요.
<ahoops_>  /var/log
<lysk9884> 안녕하세요
<lysk9884> 카탈리스트 설치 문제 해결 했네요
<lysk9884> :)
<monos> lysk9884, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> lysk9884, 님 라데온 그래픽카드 쓰시나봐요
<lysk9884> 네
<monos> Seony, 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lysk9884> vgaswitcheroo 사용 하니까
<lysk9884> 정상적으로 인식하고
<lysk9884> 설치가 가능하네요
<lysk9884> 근데 우분투 12.04 에서는 그래픽드라이버를 다른 드라이버로 인식해서
<lysk9884> 일단 13.04 설치 하긴 했는데..
<monos> amd 홈페이지에 가면 패키지로 깔수 있게 있지 않나요?
<lysk9884> 근데 제 노트북이
<lysk9884> 스위치어블 그래픽 카드가 들어있어서
<ahoops_> Seony: 훙.
<lysk9884> 디폴트 상태가
<monos> 저두 우분투 13.04 xfce
<lysk9884> amd  드라이버가 꺼진 상태인듯 해요
<Seony> ahoops_: 왜 또 무슨 일 있으세요? ㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony, 님 저 질문좀요
<Seony> 네
<ahoops_> monos님이 막 질문많은데, 업무처리안하시고 왜 업무태만하십니까.
<monos> Seony,  ftp서버를 설치 햇는데 처음에 해당폴더가 어디인지 모르겠어요
<Seony> monos: 로그인한 유저의 홈폴더에요
<monos> Seony,  ftp://monos.iptime.org
<monos> Seony, 아무것도 안뜨는데  파일을 어디로 올려야 뜰까요?
<ahoops_> monos: 로그는 체크해보셨어요?
<Seony> 아무 것도 안뜨는게 아니라, 로그인이 안되는 거겠죠
<monos> Seony,  그리고 자기가 원하는 폴더로 변경하고 싶은데 잘 모르겠어요 검색해도 안나와서
<Seony> ftp 서버 어떤거 설치하셨는데요?
<monos> vsftpd에요
<Seony> vsftpd는 설정을 조금 건드려줘야 접속을 받아요
<Seony> 그냥은 로그인 안되요
<monos> 설정 하라는데로 다 했는데 잘안되네요
<ahoops_> 로그는 보셨어요?
<monos>  /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ahoops_> 로그보시면 다 나올텐데;
<monos> ahoops_, 네 로그에 접속하고 나간거 밖에 안나와요
<ahoops_> 로그 긁어주실수있으세요? 마지막 3줄만요.
<monos> Sun Aug 25 09:43:07 2013 [pid 3072] CONNECT: Client "192.168.0.1"
<monos> Sun Aug 25 09:43:07 2013 [pid 3071] [ftp] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.0.1", anon $
<monos> Sun Aug 25 10:52:07 2013 [pid 6785] CONNECT: Client "192.168.0.1"
<monos> Sun Aug 25 10:52:07 2013 [pid 6784] [ftp] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.0.1", anon $
<monos> Sun Aug 25 10:52:07 2013 [pid 6786] [ftp] FAIL DOWNLOAD: Client "192.168.0.1", $
<ahoops_> Seony: 그분, 픽업은 잘해드렸나요?
<Seony> 내일 아침이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ네.
<monos> Seony, 님 vsftpd를 자기가 원하는폴더로 변경할려면 어떻게 해야 해요?
<monos> Seony, /var/ftp 폴더로 사용하고 싶은데요
<Seony> monos: https://www.google.co.kr/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=vsftp+%EC%A0%91%EC%86%8D+%EC%9C%84%EC%B9%98&oq=vsftp+%EC%A0%91%EC%86%8D+%EC%9C%84%EC%B9%98&gs_l=hp.3...616.10047.0.10216.30.23.4.2.2.1.166.2132.11j12.23.0....0...1c.1j4.25.hp..11.19.1278.OWtl-3sFk_M
<monos> Seony, 님 질문한게만 더 할게요
<monos> Seony,  삼바에서 공유폴더 지정 하고 윈도우에서 리눅스 공유폴더 보면 아무것도 안 뜨는데 왜 그런지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 삼바는 채팅으로 설명하기 어려우니까, 그건 좀 공부를 하셔야할 거 같네요.
<Seony> 설명해야할 분량이 많거든요..
<ahoops_> Seony: 또 태풍왔음.
<monos> Seony, 제대로 다 된거 같은데 윈도우-> 리눅스 폴더지정한게 안나와요
<ahoops_> 이건 다 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> http://www.pagasa.dost.gov.ph/wb/sat_images/satpic.jpg
<ahoops_> 멸망수준.
<Seony> ahoops_: 헐... 어마엄마하네요
<ahoops_> 망했어요~
<Seony> 여기는 요즘 낮에 더워서 죽겠어요.  차라리 출근하는게 낫지..
<Seony> 추운건 잠바 입고 일하면 되니까 해결되지만, 더운건 해결이 안되요
<ahoops_> 그래두 더운게 좋죠;
<ahoops_> 저같은 솔로는 무조건 더운게 유리해요.
<ahoops_> vsftpd 로그가 션찮구낭;
<ahoops_> 저정도밖에 로그가 안나오다니.
<ahoops_> 머 저정도도 감사하지만;;
<Seony> 디버그 키면 잘 나오겠죠
<monos> Seony, 님 삼바 341: 	client code page = 949 오류라는데
<monos> Seony, 먼지 잘모르겠네요
<Seony> client code page는 안쓰는 옵션이에요
<Seony> dos charset = EUC-KR
<Seony> unix charset = EUC-KR
<Seony> display charset = EUC-KR
<monos> 언어 인거 같은데
<monos> 지웠어요
<woogi> 안녕하세요 질문이 있어서 들어오게 되었습니다.
<woogi> 질문내용은 제가 파이어폭스를 사용하는데
<monos> 저두 파폭이랑 크롬 쓰는데
<woogi> 사용하다보면 파이어폭스창에서 마우스 클릭이 먹히지 않습니다.
<woogi> 이 현상을 어떻게 해결 해야 하나요?
<monos> 전 잘 모르겠네요
<woogi> 그렇군요. 답변감사합니다.
<woogi> 아...
<woogi> 그리고 다른 질문이 있습니다.
<woogi> 제 친구가 우분투 13.04를 사용하는데
<woogi> 유선인터넷으로 연결을 하면 인터넷 연결표시는 뜨나 웹브라우저를 열면 연결할 수 없다고 뜹니다.
<woogi> 이 현상은 어떻게 해결할 수 있나요?
<woogi> 무선 인터넷은 잘 연결 됩니다.
<ahoops_> 철수!!
<monos> woogi, 님 혹시 윈도우랑 리눅스 공유 하는 삼바 할줄 아세요?
<blueblue_> 안녕하세요 :-)
<lysk9884> 안녕하세요
<blueblue_> 안녕하세요! 오늘 날씨 정말 쾌청하고 맑네요. :D
<monos> blueblue_, 님 안녕하세요
<lysk9884> 데스크탑 환경 어떤걸 써야 할지 흠..
<lysk9884> KDE 는 윈도우랑 비슷하죠 ?
<lysk9884> 빨간색 별로 안좋아해서 우분투 기본은은 영 취향이 아닌데
<lysk9884> xfce 는 어떤가요 ?
<monos> 저는 xfce 쓰는데요
<monos> 우분투 기본이 그놈일거에요
<monos> GNOM
<monos> KDE
<monos> Xfce
<monos> 저는 xfce 써요
<monos> xfce가 제일 가볍다고 해서 쓰는데 잘 모르겠더라구요
<monos> 예전엔 GNOM썻는데
<monos> 별차이없는거 같음
<monos> 노틸러스 탐색기가 좋긴하던데
<lysk9884> 우분투 기본이
<lysk9884> 유니티 아닌가요 ?
<lysk9884> 그놈 기본은 페도라 아니에요 ?
<lysk9884> 진짜 맥이던 리눅스던
<lysk9884> 워크스페이스가 진짜 매력적인것 같아요
<lysk9884> 놋북같이 더블 스크린이 용이 하지 않은 환경에서도
<lysk9884> 코딩하기 정말 편해요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> ㅡㅡ/
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~!
<monos> sungyo, 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 굽신~~
<monos> sungyo,  리눅스에 httpd.conf 파일이 어디 있는지 아세요?
<sungyo> 음. 봤는데..ㅡㅡa httpd.conf면 어떤걸 수정하려고 하시는거죠?
<monos> sungyo, 웹서버에서 한글이 깨져서 변경할려구요
<monos>  AddDefaultCharset UTF-8 -> AddDefaultCharset off
<monos> 변경하면 된다고 하는데
<sungyo> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<monos> sungyo, 아무리 찾아두 httpd.conf가 안 보이네요
<monos> 없는데요?
<monos> root@monos-lx:/etc/apache2# ls
<monos> apache2.conf  envvars  mods-available  ports.conf       sites-enabled
<monos> conf.d        magic    mods-enabled    sites-available
<sungyo> apache2.conf  envvars	  magic		  mods-enabled	sites-available
<sungyo> conf.d	      httpd.conf  mods-available  ports.conf	sites-enabled
<sungyo> ubuntu 버젼이 어떻게 되세요?
<monos> 13.04요
<sungyo> 오.
<sungyo> sudo find /etc -type f -name "httpd.conf"를 해보시라고 권해드리려 했는데...
<sungyo> 가셨네요. ㅡ,.ㅡa
<sungyo> 오. 오셨네요.
<sungyo> sudo find /etc -type f -name "httpd.conf"
<sungyo> sudo 안주셔도 되구요..
<monos_> root@monos-lx:/etc/apache2# sudo find /etc -type f -name "httpd.conf"root@monos-lx:/etc/apache2#
<monos_> 없다고 나오네요
<sungyo> 13.04에서는 httpd.conf가 없어졌다네요.
<monos_> 이런
<monos_> sungyo, 님 그러면 /etc/apache2/apache2.conf -> httpd.conf랑 같은걸까요?
<sungyo> https://wiki.debian.org/Apache2Transition#Make_upstream_happier
<monos_> DarkCircle, 님 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 여기 설명에 따르면... apache2.conf 파일에서 요약이 제공되어져 있다고 하긴 하네요.
<sungyo> 전 12.04라서요...( _ _)
<monos_> 우아 다 영어라서 무슨말인지 하나도 모르겠네요
<monos_> sungyo,  한글이 깨지는거 해결해야 하는데 ㅠ_ㅠ
<devunt> # grep "AddDefaultCharset" -R /etc/apache2
<sungyo> 오. 저게 더 빠르겠네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> /etc/apache2/mods-available/proxy.conf:#        AddDefaultCharset off
<monos_> sungyo, 여전히 깨지네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<sungyo> 음. 한글이 깨지는거에요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> http://monos.iptime.org
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 브라우져가 euc-kr로 잡네요.
<monos_> utp-8로 잡아야 하는데
<monos_> 왜 그런거에요?
<sungyo> 해더를 잡고.. <META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">를 넣어보시는건 어떠세요?
<sungyo> 브라우져상에서 utf-8해주니까 한글로 얌전이 나오긴 하는데ㅡ,.ㅡa 전 상 해더에 칩셋을 utf-8로 잡아주긴 했어요.
<monos_> 되네요
<monos_> sungyo,  그러면 html 짤때 항상  <META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<monos_> 해드로 이걸 넣어야 겠네요
<sungyo> 넣으니까 되나요?
<monos_> 네
<sungyo> 오오.^^ 다행이네요.
<monos_> 넣으니깐 한글 안깨지고 제대로 출력은 되는데
<monos_> 항상 넣어야 되니깐 좀 불편한거 같아요
<devunt> 넣어야 하는게 웹 표준이니까요..
<monos_> 아하
<monos_> sungyo, 님 감사합니다.
<monos_> sungyo, 한개 배웠어요
<sungyo> ^^;; deveunt님께서 결정적인 검색팁을 주셨는걸요..
<sungyo> 저도 이곳에서 늘 배우는걸요.......( " ")
<monos_> sungyo, 님 질문있어요
<monos_> sungyo, 윈도우 메모장으로 저장한 txt파일들이 다 깨지는데요
<monos_> sungyo, 이걸 다시 윈도우에 가서 utf-8로 다시 저장해서 리눅스로 가지고 와야 하나요?
<monos_> sungyo, 아니면 다른방법이 있나요?
<sungyo> 윈도우 메모장에서 저장한것이 어떻게 깨져요?
<monos_> euc-kr
<monos_> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=euc-kr">
<monos_> 한글 깨짐출력
<monos_> 한글이 깨져요
<sungyo> 리눅스에서 연다는게 무슨 말씀이세요?
<sungyo> 리눅스 메모장이요?
<sungyo> 아님 웹이요?
<monos_> 리눅스 메모장요 nano 요
<sungyo> 그럼 로케일 문제가 맞을꺼에요.
<sungyo> 리눅스가 cli인가요?
<monos_> sungyo, 님 리눅스 에서는 euc-kr은 못쓰는거에요?
<monos_> 리눅스가 서버에요
<sungyo> 아니요...로케일 설정해서 열면 되긴 해요.
<sungyo> 아니면 서버 전체 로케일을 euc-kr로 뒤집을수도 있구요.
<sungyo> 전 utf-8이 편해서 그거로 쓰긴 하지만요. '-'a
<monos_> 윈도우는 전부 euc-kr이죠?
<sungyo> 전 윈도우는 잘 모르겠어요....ㅠ.ㅠ
<monos_> sungyo, 네 저두 그냥 설정변경하기 어려우니 utp-8로 사용해야 겠네요
<monos_> 윈도우에서 앞으로 저장할때 utp-8로 다 저장해야 겠어요
<sungyo> gui에서는 euc-kr 몇번 열어본적이 있는데 cli상황에선 열어본적이 없어서...ㅡ,.ㅡa
<sungyo> 오.
<sungyo> vi 로케일 설정법이 포럼에 있네요.
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=104008
<sungyo> 저는 운행이 잡혀서..... 어머니 모시고 먼데를 나가보겠습니다.
<monos_> sungyo, 잘가세요
<monos> philipballew, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> philipballew, 혹시 vsftpd 사용하시나요?
<monos> rhiokim, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> rhiokim, , 혹시 vsftpd 사용하시나요?
<monos> samahui, 님 안녕하세요
<samahui> monos, 님 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 아침 회의 준비하느라 대답이 늦었네요 ^^;;
<monos> samahui, 님 혹시 vsftpd 쓰세요?
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~ 전 월요일은 아침 회의가 있어서 조금 바빠요
<monos> samahui, 네 바쁘시네요
<samahui> vsftpd 사용은 않는데 왜요?
<monos> samahui, 님 제가 ftp서버를 만들었는데 이상해요
<monos> samahui, 크롬으로 접속하면 한글이 안 깨지는데요
<samahui> 어쩐 점이요?
<monos> samahui, 파이어폭스로 접속하면 한글이 다 깨져요
<monos> samahui, 그래서 터미널로 접속해 봐두 한글이 깨져요
<monos> samahui, 다른컴퓨터 윈도우로 접속해봐두 한글이 깨지네요
<samahui> 서버 locale 설정이 잘못되어있어서 그래요
<monos> monos@monos-lx:~/바탕화면$ locale
<monos> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LANGUAGE=ko_KR:en
<monos> LC_CTYPE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_NUMERIC=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_TIME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_COLLATE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_MONETARY=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_MESSAGES="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> LC_PAPER=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_NAME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_ADDRESS=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_TELEPHONE=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_MEASUREMENT=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_IDENTIFICATION=ko_KR.UTF-8
<monos> LC_ALL=
<monos> 전부 UTF-8로 되어 있어요
<monos> samahui, 님
<monos> samahui, 님 브라우저 뭐 사용하세요?
<samahui> 파폭이요
<monos> 저 부탁좀 들어주세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-18
<razGon_web> 리퍼기간
<razGon_web> 아이패드 미니 리퍼기간 남은 거 중고로 팔면 얼마나 남을까요?
<razGon_web> 16기가로 팔면요.
<readytoact> svn은
<readytoact> 서버 이전할때
<readytoact> 그냥 복사하면 안되나요?
<readytoact> 이걸 프로젝트별로 덤프를 받으려니 원..
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침입니다
<samahui_WS> 입추 지났으니 주적주적 내리는 비가 가을비군요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 할룽~
<Wine> 저기 저 ~~ 질문좀 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 우분트 12.04 설치후 삼바 설치 home 폴더 설정하고 모든사용자 접근  읽기 쓰기 체크 해서 설정 했는데
<Wine> 제 윈도우 PC 에서는 접속 하여 폴더 생성 삭제 다 가능하거든요
<Wine> 근데 다른 PC 옆자리나 이런곳은 보이긴 하는데 폴더 생성이나 파일 복사 같은것이 안되는데 왜이럴까요?
<autowiz_> 으음...
<razGon_web> 구글드라이브에 문서내용까지 검색가능한지요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 굳모닝!
<Wine> 저기용
<Wine> 저기 저 ~~ 질문좀 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 우분트 12.04 설치후 삼바 설치 home 폴더 설정하고 모든사용자 접근  읽기 쓰기 체크 해서 설정 했는데
<Wine> 제 윈도우 PC 에서는 접속 하여 폴더 생성 삭제 다 가능하거든요
<Wine> 근데 다른 PC 옆자리나 이런곳은 보이긴 하는데 폴더 생성이나 파일 복사 같은것이 안되는데 왜이럴까요?
<Wine> 혹시 아시는분 없나요?
<Wine> 환경은 GUI 환경에서 설정 했어요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_- svn 이전 완료햇습니다. 으허허허허
<bluedusk|P7120> 엌
<GarlicChicken> 근데 왜 구버전에 그리 목숨을 ~_~
<pchero1> 오늘 이상하게 피곤하네요... -_-;;
<GarlicChicken> 주무세연 'ㅅ'/
<GarlicChicken> 종점까지 가다보면 누가 깨워주겠지 (...)
<GarlicChicken> 원격 다 걸어놓고 리눅스끼리만 쓰니까 이리 편할수가 없네 -ㅅ- ...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-19
<monos> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1098355410&service_id=pcdn
<monos> 이런 제품도 TDP 10W 면 ARM 제품이나 미니 PC 전력 먹는 만큼만 먹는거죠?
<readytoact> 10w 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇다기보단, 저 보드 위에 달리는 장비들을 모두 계산해야죠
<readytoact> 아무래도
<readytoact> 보통 전력량은
<Work^Seony> 램이 몇개인지, 어떤 씨퓨인지, 하드는 몇개고 등등...
<readytoact> 메인 칩셋만 계산하다보니
<readytoact> 그렇죠
<readytoact> 실제 10w로 보드 전체기능이 구동한다면 +_+
<readytoact> 근데 싸네요 -0-
<readytoact> 아톰 D510이 뭐지
<monos> 조택에서 제품 모아서 리퍼로 나왔네요
<monos> 엄청 싼가격으로 서버용으로 24시간 돌릴려고 알아 보는중이요
<monos> 지금 35W 서버 돌리는데요
<readytoact> 서버 용도가 뭔가요
<monos> 리눅스 서버요 파일서버 토렌트 서버 음악서버
<monos> 웹서버
<monos> 지금 35W 컴퓨터 없었으면 당장 질렸을거 같은데 지금 고민중이에요
<monos> 성능은 비슷한데요 TDP만 25W 좋네요
<readytoact> 근데 저렇게 구매해도
<readytoact> 하드랑 메모리랑 케이스랑
<monos> 그건 저한테 있어요
<readytoact> 아.. 베어본케이스도요?
<monos> 파워 하드랑 메모리 케이스는 저 한테 있어서요
<monos> 미니 ITX요
<monos> ITX 케이스
<readytoact> 저정도면 파일서버 운영하는데는 무리가 없을 것 같은데요.
<readytoact> 이번에 나스 새로 하나 샀거든요
<monos> 네 저두 나스겸 서버용도로요
<readytoact> 마벨 무슨 칩을 쓰던데 여튼 arm계통의
<readytoact> 성능이 생각보다 괜찮아서
<readytoact> 집에 있는 마이크로 서버 팔고
<readytoact> 저도 NAS로 바꿀까 고민중입니다.
<monos> 그런데 아톰 525 성능이 별로 안 좋타고들 하던데요
<monos> 아톰 510 250이네요
<monos> 이거 파일 네트워크 복사 속도 무지 느린거 아닌지 모르겠네요
<monos> 싼가격에 모험할지 그냥 포기 할지 생각중이에요
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 얘 m-sata도 지원하네요
<readytoact> 사이즈가 m-atx라는데 ITX랑은 다른거 같은데..
<monos> 제목에 ITX라고 나온거 보니
<monos> ITX 제품은 맞는거 같은데요
<monos> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A951596893&frm3=V2
<monos> 여긴 몇천원 더 싸네요
<monos> 720P 까지 지원
<monos> 아톰
<readytoact> 뭐 저라면 부품 다 있고 하면
<readytoact> 사보겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> readytoact:  cpu가 10W라고 해서 보드랑 다 합해서 10w는 아니죠?
<monos> 이런 컴퓨터요
<readytoact> 모델이 다른대요
<readytoact> 앞에건 씨퓨 포함이고
<readytoact> 아 뒤에도
<readytoact> 포함이네
<readytoact> 뒤에게 사양이 더 높은데요
<monos> 네
<readytoact> 아 앞에가 sata포트가 더 맣네요
<readytoact> 전 회의 가요
<monos> 네 다녀와요
<razGon_web> 그냥 아톰 노트북 중고로...추천.
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하세요 (__)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> razGon_web: 님 혹시 itx보드나 이런걸로 ap 와이파이 되게 할수는 있는지 혹시 아시나요?
<razGon_web> 와이파이 AP요?
<razGon_web> monos: 와이파이 AP요? 아니면 AP만요? 리눅스상으로는 모르겠습니다만...ㅠㅠ
<monos> razGon_web: 님 그러니깐 컴퓨터로 AP 되게 하고 싶은데요
<monos> 공유기 AP말고요 컴퓨터에 기계 연결해서 AP 되게 하고 싶습니다.
<razGon_web> 아... 그건 잘.. 유선 들어와서 AP되게 하는건 있죠.
<monos> 네
<monos> razGon_web:  컴퓨터 연결해서 쓸수 있죠?
<razGon_web> 예. 검색하시면 나옵니다만.^^;; 환자가 없으면 링크해드리는데..ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 사실 저도 환자에요 ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 어서오세요~
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Home_Router
<DarkCircle> ??
<DarkCircle> 묘봇 또 나가리 났었네요.
<DarkCircle> 이게 다 프리노드가 구린 탓 =3
<Ferendevelop> DarkCircle: 나가리가 뭐에요?
<FriedChicken> 흠 여긴 잘되나 ...
<FriedChicken> Seony / 터보IRC라고 디자인이 엄청나게 구린걸 받아봤는데
<FriedChicken> 한글 안꺄지고 채널 탭으로 나오고 괜찮네요
<FriedChicken> 꺄 -> 깨
<FriedChicken> IRC999 쓰고 있었는데 자꾸 끊어지는게 도저히 적응 안되는 (...)
<Work^Seony> 혹시 시스코 10g 스위치 관리하시는 분?
<FriedChicken> 정작 쓰고 보니 배너가 문제네 ㄱㅡ
<Work^Seony> 곧 10g 스위치 라인카드 교체할건데, 무섭네요...
<Work^Seony> 잘못되면 캠퍼스 전체가 다운되는데...
<razGon_web> 집에 이사가서 허브를 장착하려합니다. 어떤게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 스위칭 허브요?
<razGon_web> 예
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 이미 10년전부터 1G 5port 스위칭 허브를 쓰고 있죠..;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 스위칭허브야 딱히 좋고자시고 할건 없는데요,
<Work^Seony> 일반적인 유저라면 그냥 저렴한거 사셔도 됩니다
<razGon_web> 인터넷 기사분이 이정도 패널로는 전구역에 인터넷이 연결 안된다고 해서요.
<razGon_web> 포트가 5개 안방-제컴방-애들방-장모님방-응접실.
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로는 가정용으로 넷기어 스위치를 추천해요.
<Work^Seony> https://www.google.com/search?q=netgear+gs+switch&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=P7fyU42ZFuHNiwK5wYDICw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1313&bih=805
<myobot> [링크 제목] netgear gs switch - Google Search
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 생겼습니다
<Ferendevelop> 스위치 허브 말고 그냥 더미 허브 사도 되지 않나요?
<Ferendevelop> 물론, 스위치가 더 좋긴하지만.
<Work^Seony> 고급기능이 필요하시면 GS 10xT 시리즈를 구입하시면 되는데, T 시리즈 아니더라도 가정용에서 쓰는데는 지장 없습니다
<Work^Seony> T는 LACP, VLAN tag 등등 지원하는데, 아마 절대 쓰실일 없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 좀있다 10G 스위치 부품 하나 교체하는데, 열라 무섭습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 스위칭 허브 1G 5port + 유무선 공유기 1G 5port 로 사용을.;
<Work^Seony> 잘못되면 캠퍼스 전체가 다운되거든요..
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 어차피 네트웍 엔지니어가 해주지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 제가 원하는 것은 모든 컴이 같은 넷트웍 그룹에 속하는거죠.
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 제가 하는 일이 네트워크 엔지니어링이 포함되어있어서요..
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 그러시면 그냥 저렴한 스위치 사시면 되요.
<bluedusk|P7120> 우리나라는 그런 작업은 벤더 협력사 엔지니어가 다 해주니깐 정작 담당자는 걍 구경 하던데
<bluedusk|P7120> razGon_web, 1G 공유기를 nat가 아닌 그냥 스위칭 모드로 사용하시면 되요
<Work^Seony> 음... 공유기보다 스위치가 내구성이 좀 낫지않나요?
<DarkCircle> 캠퍼스 다운이라 ... 캠퍼스 전체에 공고를 내걸고 휴일 하루 잡아서 다운시켜버리세요.
<bluedusk|P7120> razGon_web, 저도 무선까지 포함되서 같은 그룹에 들어가 있죠.
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안그래도 30분 전에 공지했습니다.  문제는, 잘 안되면 제가 퇴근을 못해서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 30분전이면 너무 빠삭한데 (...)
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 근데 그거 교체를 직접 하시는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 네 직접 해요
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 학기중 아닌가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 오 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 방학 이에요
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 연구실에만 영향을 미치겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 1월초-5월 중순이 봄학기, 8월 말-12월 중순이 가을학기거든요
<DarkCircle> 학교가 작긴한가 그게 궁금하네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 우리나라는 아까 말씀드렸듯이 벤더 소속 협력업체 ( 쉽게말해 하청) 엔지니어가 와서 하나부터 열까지 다 해주더라구요
<DarkCircle> 한국이랑 비슷하네요.
<bluedusk|P7120> 담당자 하는일은 엔지니어 소환만.;
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 일하는 단과대학은 교직원 총 400명이에요
<Work^Seony> 다른 대학들도 비슷비슷하겠죠?  주립대학교 총 교직원이 5000명쯤 된다니.
<DarkCircle> 단과 대학 단위만 관리하시능?-?
<Work^Seony> 네.  여기는 단과대학들이 자체적인 IT인력을 보유해요
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 대학끼리 절대 정보 공유 안하구요
<Work^Seony> 주립대학이 정부기관이라서, 연방정부 정보보안법을 따르거든요..
<DarkCircle> 한국은 단과대학별이 아니라 아얘 부처를 하나를 두고 학내망 전체를 관리하는데 (...)
<Work^Seony> 보안법이 좀 까다로워요
<DarkCircle> 전산관리부 이런식으로 ...
<bluedusk|P7120> 그럼 Work^Seony 공무원으로 속해지는건가요??
<Work^Seony> 네.  제 고용주가 하와이 주정부에요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그렇군요.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 난 제 고용주가 누군지 모르겠.;
<bluedusk|P7120> =________=
<Work^Seony> 여기는 교수들 컴퓨터는 무조건 암호화해야하고, 교내 스토리지에 절대 개인정보 넣으면 안되게 되어있고 등등...
<DarkCircle> 서울대의 그 악명높은 개차반 개인정보 관리 방식을 아시면 (먼산)
<bluedusk|P7120> 서울대도 여러차레 털리지 않앗나요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 몇번 털렸던걸로 기억 하는데.;
<DarkCircle> 교내 스토리지에 개인정보가 있는데 플레인텍스트라 접속만 해도 연봉 가족사항 부서 등등
<DarkCircle> 후루룩.
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금 쳐들어가도 나올걸요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 일단 포트는 8포트짜리 사면 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 말귀를 못알아들어처묵으닌 ..
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 네.  충분하실 거에요
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 전 처들어 갈지 몰라서..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 개인정보가 플레인 텍스트에요?
<razGon_web> 아니면 응접실을 포기하고 4포트짜리 쓰는게 나을까요?
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 정말 있을 수 없는 일인데요...
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 서울대 건은 그냥 대충 그러하다 정도만 알고 더 몰라도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저희는, 내부망도 https 아니면 런칭 자체를 못하거든요
<DarkCircle> 아니 모르는게 약이예요 ㅋㅋ 너무 개차반이라 ... 서울대만 그런건 아니거든요. 다른 대학은 심했으면 심했지 ...
<Work^Seony> 비번 포함한 네트워크 패킷은 ssl 아니면 무조건 불가.
<DarkCircle> 저 있던 지방대는 학내망에 흐르는 모든 데이터가 플레인텍스트
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 어차피 허브는 얼마 안하니까, 5포트 2개 구입하세요.
<DarkCircle> 외부에서  쳐들어와도 모름.
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<Work^Seony> 엉망이네요
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 인적정보는 무조건 LDAPs 입니다
<DarkCircle> 그래서 취한 조치가 .... 고작한다는게
<razGon_web> 예... 그러는게 좋겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 포트를 그냥 다 막아버림..
<DarkCircle> (뭐야...)
<razGon_web> 설치박스에 다들어갈지 걱정이여서요.
<DarkCircle> 보안학과가 있어봐야 보안 개념 자체가 그냥 없다고 보면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 외부에 노출된 서버의 경우는, 유저인증도 ldap으로 해버려서 일단 bruteforce로는 뚫기가 거의 불가능하죠...
<razGon_web> 크기가 A4.2장 남짓한 넓이라.
<DarkCircle> ldap가 진짜 갑이긴 갑인데 ... 후 ...
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 5포트 2개를 겹쳐서 쌓으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 지금 고민 중인데, ldap 인증에 yubikey까지 넣을까 생각 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 방화벽에 snort돌려서 해킹시도하면 걸려들긴하는데, 저는 교육대학에서 일하다보니 그런 일은 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 전원이 필요하죠? 전원포트가 있을지 걱정입니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 직원들한테 자연과학대학 쪽에는 직원들이 보안에 더 신경써야겠다는 식으로 얘기했떠니, 그쪽 전공 학생들도 별로 관심이 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 ldap까지만 ㅎㅎ 전에 구축하던 서버 앞단에 뭔가 계속 막혀있어서 전산처에 문의해봤더니
<DarkCircle> "당신이 아는 그대로 방화벽이 거기에 박혀있다"
 * DarkCircle 요시!
<DarkCircle> 인증만 어째 잘하면 되겠더라고요.
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1533180&cate1=863&cate2=895&cate3=16024&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] EFM ipTIME T3008 유선공유기 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<razGon_web> 이거 괜찮을까요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 방화벽이 말이죠 ㄱ- ssl 연결까지 필터링해버려요 ㅋㅋ ssh를 정상적으로 못씀
<DarkCircle> 음... 허브 아니고 공유기 쓰시려고요?
<razGon_web> 허브랑 다른 건가요? 죄송.^^;
<Work^Seony> 음... ssl은 필터링 안해도 되는데..
<DarkCircle> 내부에서 서버 돌려서 예전에 보안사고가 한번 터진지라
<DarkCircle> ssl조차도 싹 막아버렸더군요 다 드롭시키고 진짜 필요한거만.
<DarkCircle> (근데 내쪽에서도 전체 포트를 죄다 드롭시키는데 ㄱ- ;; ..
<DarkCircle> 여태까지 방화벽에 어떤 포트에 무슨 규칙을 걸어달라고 했는지 그걸 좀 뽑아달라고 해야 하는데 엔지니어 하도 닥달해서 - -; 그거 보여달라고 하기가 좀 미안하네요.
<DarkCircle> 필요없는 포트 한두개 쯤 열려있을텐데 닫아달라고 해야 ㄱ- ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 관리자가 너무 몰라서 전부 막은거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 몇개 미리 열려있긴 했어요.
<DarkCircle> 방화벽 원격으로 관리한다고
<DarkCircle> 진짜 음 원격에서 그분 관리하는 느낌이
<DarkCircle> 바늘 구멍으로 머신을 들여다보는 느낌이랄까 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 점점 스위치 라인카드 교체시간이 다가오네요
<razGon_web> 아이패드미니 16G짜리는 별루 일까요?
<razGon_web> 가격은 15만원에 구입.
<razGon_web> 리퍼 보장기간은 6개월
<bluedusk|P7120> 춥고 비오고 배부르고..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 힘든 화요일 이네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아이패드 미니 ... 16긱은 금방 찹니다. 1년 버티는것도 말이 버티는거지 쓰다보면 16긱 차는거 순식간이예요.
<DarkCircle> 32긱 있으면 32긱으로 구매하세요.
<Work^Seony> 많이 안쓰시면 16도 충분하실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 16 쓰거든요...
<DarkCircle> 제가 아잉뽕 쓰는데 16긱 안사고 32긱으로 샀는데 벌써 반 이상이 차 있거든요. 평소 쓰는거도 아닌데 뭔가 계륵같은거 잔뜩 받아다 놓으면
<DarkCircle> 차는거야 뭐 일도 아닌 ..
<Work^Seony> 저는 안쓰면 무조건 삭제 고고씽입니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 물론 mp3는 전체의 1/50정도? ...
<DarkCircle> 사실 안쓸땐 무조건 삭제하는게 맞는데 필요할 때가 되면 또 받아야 하는게 일이라 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
 * DarkCircle 이보다 더 지겨울 수 없다!
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_TP> 잘들어가세요
<DarkCircle> 1호선 일부구간 상행운행 잠정 중단입니다.
<DarkCircle> (서울지하철)
<samahui_TP> 걸어서 나왔다더군요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<Seony> 어서오세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk|P7120> 아무래도 맥북 에어 11인치를 사야 할거 같아요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 들고 다니는게 더 중점이라서
<Seony> 맥유저 되시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 축하드립니다.  개발자가 맥에 발 담그시면 헤어나오기 어렵습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 개발자가 아니라서 ㅎ
<Seony> 그래도, 컴퓨터를 직업으로 하시는 분이잖아요
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 근데 어차피 밀고 linux 쓸꺼 같아요...-ㅅ-
<Seony> 음... 그러면 전력관리가 제대로 안될텐데요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 사실 예전 해킨을 쓰긴 했었는데 노트북에 깔아서.;
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 그게 걱정이에요
<bluedusk|P7120> 사실 맥 사는 이유가
<Seony> 리눅스 쓰실거면, 차라리 다른데 얇은 놋북 사시는게 더 낫지 않으세요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 가볍고 오래가는것 때문인데.;
<Seony> 씽크패드에서 나온거 진짜 얇고 좋던데요
<bluedusk|P7120> 혹시 모델명 아시나요?
<Seony> 잠시만요 링크 드릴께요
<Seony> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/?sb=:00000025:000038B7:
<myobot> [링크 제목] ThinkPad X1 Carbon Business Ultrabook  | Lenovo US
<Seony> X1 Carbon이네요
<Seony> 이거 저희 직원들 몇몇 쓰는데, 정말 얇아요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아... 일단 가격이 넘어가네요.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 120만원 리미트라서 ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 한국 레노보에서도 사양이랑 가격이 같아요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 더 비싸면 비쌌지 쌀거 같지는 않은데요?
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 헐... 165만원부터 시작하네요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅋ_ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하세요 (__)
<razGon_web> 실은 저희 이종사촌이 홍콩에서 대학다니는데. 미니2 나올때 미니 16G를 6만원에 팔았습니다. 그거 15만원에 제가 산다고 했죠.ㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 스위치는 잘 교체하셨어요?
<razGon_web> 어서오세요.ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  다행히도 10G 스위치가, 라인카드 교체한다고 설정이 날아가진 않더라구요
<Seony> 오픈스택에 물린 스위치라서 좀 걱정이었는데,
<Seony> 메시지 큐 말고는 그런대로 다 괜찮았어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그렇군요
<Seony> 라인카드 무지 비싸더라구요...
<PotatoGim> 라인카드는 어떤거인가요??
<razGon_web> 다행입니다.
<Seony> 10G 스위치에 rj-45 꼽을 수 있게 해주는 카드에요.
<Seony> 이미지 드릴께요
<PotatoGim> 아하..
<Seony> http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/collateral/switches/catalyst-4900-series-switches/product_bulletin_c25-575166.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] New 8-Port 10GBASE-T Line Card for Cisco Catalyst 4900M Switch - Cisco
<Seony> 스위치 가격이 2500만원, 8포트 라인카드는 200만원 정도 되네요
<Seony> 오픈스택에 쓰이는 스토리지를 저 스위치에 물려놨거든요...
<Seony> 모든 nova/glance 이미지를 저기에서...
<PotatoGim> 헉... 가격이 어마무시하네요
<Seony> 네.  장난 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 8포트 라인카드 2개 붙이고,
<Seony> CX-4 포트 4개 붙였어요
<Seony> CX4는 1G 스위치 2개로 각각 메인이랑 failover랑 해서 연결했는데, 그래도 불안하네요...
<Seony> 이젠 더 이상 청구할 예산이 없을 것 같으니...
<Seony> 오픈스택 문제 안생기게 잘 관리해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오픈스택 게스트 수는 얼마나 되시는거에요?
<Seony> 인스턴스요?
<PotatoGim> 예
<Seony> 음... 저희는 규모가 작아서... 현재 돌아가는 인스턴스들은 100개 정도 되요
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 망내 사용자랑 서버랑 같이 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 네.  저희는 외부에 클라우드는 제공하지 않거든요...
<Seony> 대략 계산해보니까, CPU가 총 162개, 램이 975기가 정도 되네요...
<Seony> 규모가 코딱지만해서 오픈스택 운영한다고 얘기하기도 좀 챙피하네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 와... 그럼 compute 노드만 여러 대로 구성하시는 형태인가요?
<Seony> 컴퓨트 7대, 컨트롤러 3대, Ceph 3대에요.
<bluedusk|P7120> ceph ceph ceph
<Seony> 저번에 미란티스 교육 갔었을 때 거기 강사가 말하길, 노드 500대 이하는 작은 규모라네요./
<PotatoGim> 허허...;;
<Seony> 내가 볼 땐 꽤 큰건데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 500노드 디비는
<bluedusk|P7120> ...
<PotatoGim> 메모리가 975기가로 떨어지려면 compute 노드가 대체 얼마나 많은 메모리를...
<Seony> 음... 컴퓨트 한대당 160기가씩이에요...
<bluedusk|P7120> PotatoGim, 그냥 싱글 하드웨어 서버에
<bluedusk|P7120> 1T 메모리 꼽아 쓰는데도 봤어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 돈많은 글로벌 지향 S 모 그룹사 라고 는 말못하지만
<Seony> 헐... 1테라...  그거 지원되는 보드는 가격부터 어마어마하겠군요...
<Seony> 오픈스택이 PostgreSQL을 지원안해서... 나중에 노드가 커지면 디비가 문제될거 같긴 해요
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 가격까지는 모르겠는데.; 그렇더라구요.;
<Seony> 웃기는게, 만기된 토큰도 자동삭제가 안되는 판이라...
<PotatoGim> ... 1테라는 대체 어떤 용도로 쓰여질지...;;
<bluedusk|P7120> 512G 램 꼽아두고 120G 램디스크 잡아 쓰는데도 봤구요..-ㅅ-
<bluedusk|P7120> 어플리케이션 처리 속도가 중요하다고.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 어플리케이션에서 쓰는쪽 파티션이 램디스크..ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 어플은 자바..
<bluedusk|P7120> ..............
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잠시 야식 먹으로 외출합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그놈의 타코에 맛들려서...
<Seony> 피자헛 가서 타코랑 미니 피자 한 판 땡기러...
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 염장만 지르시고 외출이라니...
<autowiz_> 하와이는 몇시인가요?
<samahui_WS> 5시간 더하고 하루 전날입니다
<samahui_WS> 월요일 저녁 10시정도?
<autowiz_> 네 그렇더군요. 하악... 오늘 하루도 이렇게 지나가고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 일하다보니 어제 오늘 그냥 훅 지나가버렸네요
<Seony> 네 10시 20분입니다
<samahui_WS> 늦게까지 깨어계시는군요
<Seony> 지금은 늦은 시간이 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 하긴 여기서 그시간이면 마눌님 드라마 보실 시간이요
<Seony> 저는 보통 12시 반에서 한시 사이에 잠자리에 들어서, 8시에 일어나요
<Seony> 20분만에 후딱 씻고 출근 고고씽 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 가깝고 교통이 혼잡하지 않으니 그게 가능하시군요
<samahui_WS> 전 보통 밤새고 그냥 아침을 맞이... 가 아니고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 12시에서 1시쯤 자면 아침 6시에 일어나요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 뒹굴거리다가 씻고 출근하면... 한참 가죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 교통이 혼잡하지 않다기보단, 걸어다녀요
<Seony> 한참 전기스쿠터 타고댕기다가 요즘 걸어다니니까 너무 좋더라구요
<Seony> 간만에 음악도 듣고 생각도 하고...
<samahui_WS> 이래저래 걸어갈 정도면 정말 좋군요
<samahui_WS> 전 걸어가고 싶어도 걸어갔다가는 아침에 업무를 못볼거예요
<Seony> 한국이야 땅이 넓잖아요 ㅎ
<Seony> 여기는 그나마 좁은 동네인데, 더 좁은데 몰려살거든요
<Seony> 주정부가 인구 분산시킬려고 노력하는데 쉽지않을 것 같네요
<samahui_WS> 한국도 서울에만 모여살죠... 그게 좀 과하게 많고 커서 그렇치 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 운전해서 출근하려니 피곤하기도하고 살도 찌는거 같아서 요즘은 그냥 버스와 전철을 이용하는데 이게 더울때 에어컨 잘 안틀어주는차를 타면 더 피곤하고 덥고 땀나고... ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 그냥 걸어가는 거리로 다시 이사갈까 싶어요
<Seony> 이동시간만 해도 장난 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 헌대 조금있음 마눌님 배나와서 차몰고 출근시켜드리고 출근해야하게 되서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 더 힘들거 같아요. 저랑 마눌님이랑 회사가 강남강북으로 나뉘거든요
<samahui_WS> 강남에서 출근해서 강북갔다가 다시 강남으로 와야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 그것도 차 많은 지역만 돌파해야되요
<Seony>  저도 한국의 그 교통체증 잘 압니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 출근이 괴로워서 야근하는걸지도... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 4년 전엔가 한국 갈 때 지하철 타기 힘들어서 어쩔까 싶었는데, 막상 가니까 또 적응하게 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 솔직히 덥지만 안으면 지하철 버스가 훨 편해요
<samahui_WS> 주차 걱정도 없구요
<samahui_WS> 운전하는 입장에서는요... 하지만 마눌님은 옆자리게 편하시겠죠. 버스전철보다는..
<Seony> 글쵸...
<Seony> 전 이제 한국에서 운전 못할 거 같아요
<Seony> 간만에 가서 보니까 정말 난폭운전이더라구요...
<Seony> 여기서는 완전 느긋 그 자체거든요...
<Seony> 가끔 인내심을 시험할 정도로 폭발 일보 직전입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 예전에는 강원도나 부산등 굴곡심하고 언덕심한곳에서 운전하면 운전 잘한다고 했는데 요즘은 서울시내에서 운전잘해야 잘한다는 소리듣죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 난폭은 기본이고 신호무시에 가끔 김여사운전까지만나면 정말 운전하기 싫어져요
<Seony> 처음에는 미국애들 17살부터인가 운전면허 따게 해주는걸 이해를 못했는데요,
<Seony> 지금보면, 오히려 운전면허증 따고 제대로 차 몰고 나오는 어린애들이 더 운전 조심히 해요
<Seony> 자기차 사고낼까봐서요
<Seony> 답답해서 짜증날 정도로 조심히 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 운전 일찍 배우게 해주고 대신 안전운전을 익히도록 장려하는게 맞다고봐요
<Seony> 그렇게 운전을 시작하다보니까 그게 나중에 커서도 그렇게 합니다.
<samahui_WS> 한국은 시험 자체가 잘못되어있어요. 그냥 반복하면 딸 수 있게 코스 정해놓고 시험을보니 효과가 없죠
<Seony> 그래서, 온몸에 문신 두르고 귓볼 뚫어서 넓히고 다니는 그런 양아치들도 운전은 아주 얌전히 해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 너무 비싼 물건이 들어앉아잇으니까, 너무 불안해서 맥프로 잠금장치 알아보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 정말 우리나라는 대부분의 운전자 시험을 미국식으로 다시 봤으면 좋겠어요. 그럼 꽤 많은 수가 떨어질걸요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 금고를 하나 사서 다 넣어놓고 다니세요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아니면... 패닉룸을 만드시는겁니다
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진짜 그랬으면 좋겠는데, 케이블을 뺄 수가 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 구입한 사양 똑같이 한국 애플스토어에서 맞춰보니까 880만원 나오더라구요
<samahui_WS> 저 웤스 처음 샀을때 그 무거운거 들고다닌점에는 필요한 것도 있었지만 너무 비싼거 막 놓고 다닐 수 없었다는 후문이... 하지만 지금은 그냥 놓고 댕겨요
<samahui_WS> 심지어 커피숍에 놓고 와서 찾으러 다시 간적도... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 15.6인치 들고 댕겨보면 아~ 내가 힘이 쎘구나를 알 수 있죠
<samahui_WS> 한국 애플스토어도 거품이군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 여기 가격으로는 $6,200 나왔네요.  교육할인 받긴 했지만요...
<samahui_WS> 제가 델 웤스 살때는 그 사양을 국내 판매를 안해서 미국에서 직수했었죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 흐... 당시는 가격이 상당했겠네요
<samahui_WS> 비슷하게 맞출수도 없고 그런데 가격은 미국에서 사는 가격을 육박하고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 많이 비싸지만 회사돈이라는거~ ㅎㅎ 물건만 내것이 되었다는... 아주 좋쵸
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 뭐 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아주 좋쵸
<samahui_WS> 근데 몇대 사고 나니까 감흥이 없어져서
<samahui_WS> 지금은 아무렇게나 놓고 쓰고 마눌님 하나 드리고 그렀습니다
<Seony> 예전에는 텐키리스 키보드는 절대로 사지 않겠다고 다짐했는데요, 요즘 손목이 아프니까 가끔은 텐키가 아예 없었으면 마우스 움직이는데 손에 무리가 덜 가겠다는 생각이 들더라구요...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그런것도 있죠
<Seony> 텐키 때문에 마우스 움직이려면 손을 더 뻗어야하는데, 이게 은근 무리가 가더라구요
<samahui_WS> 전 키보드라 마우스 가까이 놓고 손의 이동이 최소화 시키다보니 텐키리스를 주로써요
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸
<Seony> 이번 기회에 HHK2 장만할까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 흐름을 놓칠때도 있죠 쭈욱 뻣다가요
<samahui_WS> 하나 지르세요
<samahui_WS> 하나 쓰고 있는데 정말 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 근데, 지금 쓰는 흑축 키보드는 쓸데가 없어져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아니면 한국산인 FC660C라는 모델도 좋아요 이번에 이쁜 투톤 흰색이 나왔죠
<Seony> HHK2가 텐키에 특수키도 없어서 더 짧죠?
<samahui_WS> 위아래가 짧죠
<samahui_WS> 옆으로도 짧고
<Seony> 확실히 손목 이동범위는 줄어들긴 하겠네요...
<samahui_WS> 방향키도 없어요
<samahui_WS> vi많이 쓰면 정말 최적이죠
<Seony> vi를 많이 쓰기는 해요
<samahui_WS> 컨트롤키도 a옆에 있어서 확실히 편해요
<samahui_WS> 단축키쓰기 정말 좋죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 윈도우 프로그래밍이나 게임하면 정말 불편해져요
<samahui_WS> 펑션키가 다 Fn키 조합이라
<samahui_WS> 키를 하나 더 눌러줘야되거든요
<Seony> 컨트롤키가 a 옆에 있는게 정말 편해요?
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 편해요
<Seony> 아직 그렇게 써본 적이 없어서 상상이 안가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 단축키 누를때 편하죠
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 전 이만 정리를 해야겠네요
<Seony> 해피해킹프로2가 $300 이네요.
<Seony> 아 비싸긴 무지 비싸군요
<samahui_WS> 오호
<samahui_WS> 괜찮은 가격인데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 더 비싼 시절에 산 1인 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아 그런가요?  한국은 얼만데요?
<samahui_WS> 비슷해요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 아 비싸서 고민 좀 해봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 플4 사야되는데...
<samahui_WS> 34만원선에서 팔리는데 문제는 한국은 판매가 직수밖에 없어서 환율에 영향도 받고 대행시키면 수수료도 많이 붙죠
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 직수군요..
<samahui_WS> 저도 미국다녀올때 들고 들어왔거든요
<samahui_WS> 환율에 따라서 저렴해야되는데 환율오를때 올리기는하는데 내렸을때 가격내려주는 업체가 없군요
<razGon_web> 레오폴드는 많이 싼편이네요.
<Seony> 음... 손목통증 때문에 진지하게 고려해봐야겠습니다
<Seony> 마우스 움직이는거 암것두 아닌거 같은데, 은근히 부담되요
<samahui_WS> 레오폴드 FC660C도 추천드립니다
<razGon_web> 21만원대.
<samahui_WS> 같은 무접점에
<samahui_WS> 키감은 때로는 더 좋게도 느껴지는데 신형이 20만원 초반입니다
<razGon_web> 무접점 방식이라는게. 소음이 적나요?
<samahui_WS> 많이 저렴하죠
<Seony> 내년에 한국 갈 때 일렉기타 들고가서 팔고 와야겠어요...
<samahui_WS> 소음보다는 키감이 정말 좋아요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 소음도 중요해서요.
<samahui_WS> 소음은 호불호가 갈리는데
<razGon_web> 제가 키보드를 바꿀때가 된거 같아서요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 타이핑 소리가 좋아서 전 소음으로 안느끼고 옆사람은 약간 신경쓰일정도
<Seony> 아는 동생이 청축 샀는데, 타이핑 재밌더라구요...
<samahui_WS> 근데 크지는 않아요
<razGon_web> 흑축보다 많이 나냐 아니냐 이정도.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 청축 가끔씩 써주는데 정말 소리가 재미있죠
<Seony> 흑축은 신경써서 치면 무지 조용해요
<samahui_WS> 다각다각다각
<razGon_web> 제가 흑축씁니다. 집에서.
<Seony> 근데, 일반적으로 흑축을 쓰게되면 키보드를 부술듯한 파워로 내려치게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 흑축이나 갈축에 넌클릭이면 무지 조용하죠
<Seony> 저는 엔터키 칠 때마다 땅땅 내려치거든요
<Seony> 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 병원에서는 펜타그라프 키보드쓰고요.
<samahui_WS> 청축은 찰칵찰칵
<samahui_WS> 무접점은 도각도각
<Seony> 음... 소음으로 치면 펜타그래프가 정말 조용할 거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 또는 사각사각 거린다고 해야되는 그런 소리죠
<samahui_WS> 팬타그래프... 노트북들이 조용하자나요
<samahui_WS> 전 근데 TP쓸때 팍팍 두르려서 소음이 생겨요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애플 알루미늄 키보드  추천해드립니다
<samahui_WS> 그 맛이 좋아서 계속 그렇게 쓰다가 약한 노트북쓰면 문제가 생겨요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 키감도 펜타쓰다가 멤브레인 쓰니깐 못쓰겠더군요.
<Seony> 튼튼하고 간지나고 펜타그래프이고 usb 2개 달려있어서 좋아요
<razGon_web> 솔직히 맥북의 자판이 괜찮긴 한데. 조금 뭐랄까요? 키감이 적어서요.
<samahui_WS> 정말 감칠맛나는 키감을 느끼고 싶으시면... 모델M을 구해보세요
<Seony> 맥북 자판이랑 애플 알루미늄 키보드랑 키감이 비슷할 거에요
<samahui_WS> 버클링이라고 전혀 다른 방식인데
<samahui_WS> 이게 타자기 소리처럼 텅텅 소리나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> HHK는 흰색이랑 흑색 중에서 뭐가 나아요?
<samahui_WS> 백이요
<samahui_WS> 해피는 백입니다 라고 백주인이 말하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음... 백색은 글씨가 새겨져있고, 흑색은 무각이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 백무각도 있어요
<samahui_WS> 전 글씨 새겨진 백인데... 제가 살때는 잘 모를때라 그냥 질렀죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아마존에서 안팔아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 글씨 새겨진게 낫죠?
<samahui_WS> 나중에 키캡만 갈아도 되요
<Seony> 해피해킹 전용 키캡이 따로 있는 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 백사서 리얼이 키캡사다 갈아주면 이쁘게 꾸며주기가 가능합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 같은 무접점끼리 호환되나보군요
<Seony> 토프레 스위치인가 하는 그...
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 그렇게 많이들 쓰더라고요
<samahui_WS> 전 잡다해서 그냥 원판그래도 쓰지만요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 아... 지금 쓰는 흑축이 참 마음에 들긴하는데...
<samahui_WS> 흑축 마음에 들면 무접점도 마음에 들꺼예요 키감이 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 기계식과는 확실히 다르지만 뭔가 감칠맛나는 그런 키감이예요
<Seony> 손목 이동 때문에 바꿔야한다는게 슬프네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 조금만 더 지르면, 올해 컴퓨터 관련 물품 구입만 천만원어치를 하게되네요... 헐...
<samahui_WS> 키보드로 먹고 사는데 해피를사면 간혹 ... 글쓰고 싶어서 작가로 전직이 가능하다는...
<Seony> 완전 과소비네요..
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 올해 컴퓨터 관련으로 사백만원썻네요.ㅋ
<Seony> 플4는 다음버전 나올 때 사고, 올해는 자제해야겠어요...
<samahui_WS> 전 500정도 쓴거 같아요
<razGon_web> 마눌님 노트북에 부품 교환에 리뉴얼.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 플스4나 엑박이 땡기지만... 마눌님의 눈초리와 뱃속의 아기님이 막아주고 있죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 키보드는 몰래사서 회사에 놓으면 되지만... 게임기는 그게 힘들어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 며칠 전부터 라스트 오브 어스 시작했는데, 역시 대박이더라구요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 그렇게 재미있다는디 ... 다음팟 방송으로만 봤네요
<Seony> 플레이영상 잘만들어진거 있던데, 그냥 그거만 봐도 되겠더라구요
<samahui_WS> 시간이 없어서 계속 보지는 못하고 잠깐식 봤어요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 잼나보이더군요
<Seony> 네 잘만들었어요.  스토리가 아주 좋더라구요
<PotatoGim> 키보드라면 truly ergonomic 추천 날려봅니다~ㅈ
<Seony> 정말 세상이 막장으로 변한 이후에 대한 주변 묘사가 정교해요
<samahui_WS> 제가 가장 좋아했던 게임 스토리는 예전 어릴적의 드래곤퀘스트5였는디... 주인공의 일생을 그린 대작 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 최근것은 언차티드
<samahui_WS> 정말 잼나게 했었죠
<samahui_WS> 게임기를 사고 싶어요!!!!!
<samahui_WS> 게임기!!!
<Seony> PotatoGim: https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/image/data/Truly_Ergonomic_Mechanical_Keyboard-207.jpg 이거 맞죠?
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<samahui_WS> 하지만 마눌님이 무서워요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 이거도 고려했었는데, 너무 비싸서 보류했어요
<PotatoGim> 네, 정말 후회하지 않을 선택인 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흑축인거 같더라구요
<samahui_WS> 전 이상하게도 어릴때부터 컴을 써와서 그런지 지금 일반 키보드 배열이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;; 네추럴도 싫더라는..
<Seony> 저도 내츄럴은 싫어요.
<Seony> 근데 이 키보드는 괜찮아보이더라구요..
<samahui_WS> 뭐 .. 어떤 키보드건 좀 쓰면 적응은 되니 상관은 없습니다만... 그래도 전 그냥 해피와 레오폴트나 사랑해 줄래요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 더지르면 정말 키보드 소장모드되요
<samahui_WS> 전자제품은 아무리 좋은거여요.. 아끼면 똥됩니다
<samahui_WS> 써야 재맛이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맞아요.  써야죠
<Seony> 그런 의미에서 제 맥프로도 곧 혹사를... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 팍팍 굴리세요
<samahui_WS> 돈값할라믄 기존 장비의 몇배는 굴려야죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 디아블로3 1920으로 돌려봤는데, cpu 사용율이 10% 밖에 안나오더라구요.  좀 더 팍팍 굴려야겠어요
<GarlicChicken> 2560으로 돌리세요 ~(-ㅅ-)~
<GarlicChicken> 근데 올리면 어차피 그래픽 카드 사용률이 올라가는거 아니었냐능.
<samahui_WS> 글쵸 ㅋ
<Seony> 어디서 들은 얘긴데, 디아블로는 씨퓨 의존도가 더 높다더라구요
<GarlicChicken> CPU 혹사시키는데는 젠투 컴파일이 짱인듯 'ㅅ' (응?)
<Seony> 저사양 정책에..
<GarlicChicken> 코어당 풀로드 걸어버리고 계속 돌리면 리브레오피스랑 웹킷 컴파일할때 고난으 길을 (끙챠 /-ㅠ-/)
<samahui_WS> 블자게임은 다이랙트보다 오픈GL 이라는 소리도 있죠
<Seony> 씨퓨혹사는 걍 피보나치 수열 구하기로... ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 블리자드 애들이 겉으로만 괴물이 아니라 진짜 괴물을 만들어놨 ..
<Seony> 네.  블리자드는 멀티플랫폼이라...
<Seony> 리눅스에 돌아가게만 만들면, 블리자드가 세계정복 할지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 스타1때도 우스갯소리가 ...
<GarlicChicken> 어셈블리로 찍어서 만들었다고 ㅡ,.ㅡ .. .
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 설치 및 제거 하는것도 엄청나고 ...
<samahui_WS> 스타1때는 486으로도 잘돌렸었죠
<GarlicChicken> 사실 그 많은 유닛이 움직이면서 ... CPU가 멈춰야 정상인데
<samahui_WS> 물론 나중에 패치되고 좀 느려졌지만..
<GarlicChicken> 멀쩡하게 남아있죠.
<GarlicChicken> 갑자기 스타하고 싶네요 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> 리눅스에서 스타 돌아가나 해보질 않았으니 모르겠네요 .
<Seony> 저도 486으로 스타1 했었어요
<Seony> 중반쯤 하다보면 심각하게 느려지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 스타 1 처음 중계할땐 막 30분 40분 걸렸는데
<GarlicChicken> 사양이 높아지다보니까 5분 10분만에 결판이 나버리는 추세로 ...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 스타1 디아1.. 정말 학교 전산실에서 열심히 돌렸었죠
<razGon_web> 우와~~
<razGon_web> 라스트오브어스 보고 있는데. 영화네요.
<Seony> 디아1은 피돌이 시절 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미드미드!!
<Seony> razGon_web: 네 ㅎㅎ 미드 수준이에요
<Seony> 혹시 플레이영상으로 보시는 거에요?  아님 무비컷으로 보시는 거에요?
<razGon_web> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkLPKd-Vs8g
<myobot> [링크 제목] The Last Of Us - The Movie (Marathon Edition) - All Cutscenes/Story With Gameplay (HD) - YouTube
<razGon_web> 무비컷요.
<Seony> 이걸로 보세요
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPxRbmGvvNM
<myobot> [링크 제목] 라스트 오브 어스 (the Last of Us) Play Movie HD 1/3 - YouTube
<Seony> 무비컷은 플레이 부분을 건너뛰었기 때문에, 중간중간 이해 안되는 부분이 있을 거에요
<Seony> 초반에 주인공 딸 죽을 때 정말 눈물나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오죽하면 게임이 미국작가협회 작가상을 수상했겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아!!
<razGon_web> 지금 죽는 장면...
<razGon_web> 미치네요!!
<Seony> 그 딸 성우 연기력이 대박이죠
<Seony> 진짜 죽는거 같은... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이거 실사로 찍어도 될듯.
<Seony> 원래 초기 버전은, 주인공이 오열하는 거였는데, 제작진이 바꾼 거래요
<Seony> 그러니까, 딸의 죽음에 너무나 충격받아서 말을 제대로 못하는 식으로...
<Seony> 근데 주인공 성우가, 너무 가슴아픈 장면이고 절대로 겪고싶지 않은 일이라서 거절했다더라구요...
<samahui_WS> 풀버젼이군요
<samahui_WS> 3편짜리 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 예 6시간짜리.ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  풀버전이고, 플레이를 아주 간결하고 깔끔하게 한거에요
<samahui_WS> 다 다운받아서 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미드네요. 미드!!
<Seony> 네.  정말 영화 수준입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이거 봐야 겠습니다.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 헉 용량이... 720으로 받는데 2.5 2.6 1.5기가네요
<razGon_web> 이번 주말은 이것으로.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 주말에 플레이하려고 안보고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 열심히 하세요
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 게임기도 못살듯하니 주말이나 밤에 야근하면서 열심히 봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> 히어링이 늘어날듯.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요
<samahui_WS> 들어가세요
<samahui_WS> 내일뵈요
<samahui_WS> 저도 오늘은 이만 가볼께요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁식사들 하시구 좋은 밤 되세요~
<samahui_WS> 내일뵈요 ~
<monos> hi
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos1> Work^Seony, 님 제가 이번에 퍼피 리눅스를 새로 깔았는데요 이거 apt-get이 안되요 저장소 팩관리는 하는건 우분투 서버 처럼 있네요
<Work^Seony> 퍼피리눅스가 데비안 기반이 아니잖아요.  그러니 apt-get이 될리가 없죠...
<monos1> 그런데 우분투 프로그램들은 깔려요
<Work^Seony> 설치가 되게끔 만들었나보네요.  저는 퍼피는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요.
<monos1> 퍼피 리눅스가 엄청 가볍네요
<monos1> 너무 마음에 들어요
<Work^Seony> 원래 목적 자체가 가벼운 배포판이거든요
<monos1> 네
<monos1> 부팅속도도 엄청 빨라요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-20
<razGon_web> 퍼피가 우분투 기반 형태와 슬랙웨어 기반형태로 설치되었어요
<razGon_web> 다만 설치방법이 apt-get이 안쓰여 질겁니다.
<razGon_web> 다르게 설치되는 방법이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 아마 모듈파일을 받는 방식인가 되어 있을거에요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> http://chamoil.tistory.com/9
<razGon_web> 이런게 있네요
<razGon_web> momos1님 헉!!
<razGon_web> 나가셨네...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 데비안기반의 NAS os.
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 혹시 리눅스랑 윈도우랑 같이 쓰시나요?
<monos1> 저 삼바에서 리눅스 폴더들은 다 나오는데 윈도우 폴더들이 숨어 있는거 처럼 폴더가 하나도 안 잡혀요
<monos1> 다른리눅스 깔았을때는 잡혔는데 이번에 퍼피로 바꾸면서 안 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 삼바 설정을 바꾸셔야할 거에요.
<monos1> 퍼피 리눅스 처음이고 국내 거의 검색해도 검색이 안되요
<monos1> 전부 영어 구글인데 봐도 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 퍼피랑 삼바랑 상관없어요
<monos1> 우분투 쓸때는 윈도우 폴더가 잘 보였는데요 다른 배포판들도 다 잘보였어요
<monos1> 그런데 이번 퍼피 까니깐 윈도우 폴더가 안보여요
<monos1> 다른 리눅스 서버 폴더는 잘 보여요
<PotatoGim> 다른 배포판의 기본 삼바 패키지 설정이 다른가봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 배포판 문제로 찾기보다 삼바를 키워드로 하셔서 해당 문제를 찾아보시는게 좋지 않을까요...
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요. 궁금한게 있는데요. 'Magic Trackpad' 사용하고 계시죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<ferendevelop> 키보드는 일반 기계식 키보드 사용 중이신가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 가정환경 조사하는 거야? ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아뇨아뇨..ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 키보드 옆에 트랙패드 살짝 떨어뜨려서 사용해도 별로 안 불편하세요?
<Work^Seony> 불편해 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 앗.. 정말이신가요.
<Work^Seony> 사실, 지금은 뭘 써도 불편해
<ferendevelop> 엥.. 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 손목 아퍼
<ferendevelop> 트랙패드 높이 때문에 그러신거에요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 컴질을 하도 오래 해서...
<ferendevelop> 아..
<Work^Seony> 사실 트랙패드의 제일 좋은 위치는 키보드 옆이 아니라 아래..
<Work^Seony> 맥북처럼...
<razGon_web> monos1: http://chamoil.tistory.com/9
<ferendevelop> 아..
<razGon_web> 이거 함 보세요.
<razGon_web> ferendevelop: 당신의 발견물.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> razGon_web: 앗. OMV이네요!!
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_web> 한글포스팅이 있어서.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 혹시 손바닥이 저리신건 아니시죠?
<Work^Seony> 네  터널링 증후군은 아니더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 손목 돌리면 소리가 나요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 앗.. OMV...
<razGon_web> Work^Seony:통증이 손목 어느쪽으로오시죠?
<razGon_web> 엄지쪽 혹은 새끼손가락쪽요?
<Work^Seony> 소리는 오른쪽 손목의 오른쪽 부분에서 나구요, 통증은 손목에서 팔꿈치 사이의 근육에서 나요
<Work^Seony> 손가락에는 통증이 전혀 없구요
<razGon_web> 제가 말하는 방향은 엄지쪽 손목, 아니면 새끼손가락쪽 손목이냐입니다.
<razGon_web> 손가락을 쥐었다 폇다하면 팔꿈치외측[엄지쪽]에서 소리가 나나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 쥐었다폈다 하는 정도로는 소리가 안나구요,
<razGon_web> 아마 소리가 나는건 intersection syndrome인거 같은데.
<Work^Seony> 손목을 돌리면 나요
<razGon_web> 아.
<razGon_web> 그러면서 통증이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 걍 소리만 나네요
<razGon_web> 아.. 근데 아프다고 하셔서.
<razGon_web> 직접 안보니 갈피가 안오네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 약간은 다른 질환같은데.
<Work^Seony> 걍 팔근육이 조금 아퍼요
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 상당히 불편하구요..
<razGon_web> 아.... 하와이 가보고 싶네요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서오세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 음
<bluedusk|P7120> 하와이
<bluedusk|P7120> 니가 가라 하와이
<jasonjang> 하하하, 무릎은 어떄요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 무릅은 뭐..;
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_web> 팔근육은 외측팔꿈치부위에 근육을 따뜻하게 해주세요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 통증이 있는 부위를 원형으로 주물러 주시거나 한방향으로 주물러 주세요.
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다
<razGon_web> 직접 보면 어떤 질환인지 설명 드릴수 잇을텐데. 조금 아쉽습니다.
<Work^Seony> 내년에 한국 가면 찾아뵐께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 광주까지요? 아니요. 괜찮습니다. 서울에 저보다 잘하시는 분 소개시켜드릴께요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<Work^Seony> 뇨추
<Work^Seony> 헛 오타
<bluedusk|P7120> 엇. 저도좀..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 넵 수고하셨습니다.
<ferendevelop> Seony: iTunes Remote 랩은 왜 OS X 볼륨은 조절을 못 할까요..
<ferendevelop> 샌드박스 정책을 위해서 그런건지.. 불편하네요.
<Seony> 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네 ㅎㅎ.  내 책상 스피커에 나오는 소리를 다른 곳에서 조절할 필요가 없어서 말야 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 제 침대에서 조절 할 필요가 있어서요.. ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 결국 제가 우물을 파긴 팠어요 (https://github.com/Ferendevelop/OXVC)
<Seony> 오~ 능력자~
<ferendevelop> 아니에요..ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 능력자 소리 들을려면 iOS 앱으로는 만들어야 하는데.. 귀찮아서.
<ferendevelop> 그냥 SSH로 접속해서 프로그램을 실행하고 Space, Enter로 불륨 조절하는 녀석이에요..
<Seony> 근데 대강 구글링해보니까 관련 이슈가 안보이네
<ferendevelop> 어떤 이슈요?
<Seony> 볼륨 조절이 안된다는 이슈
<ferendevelop> 그게 아이튠즈 자체 불륨은 조절이 되요.
<Seony> 아~ 운영체제 자체의 볼륨을 말하는 거구나
<ferendevelop> 원래 애초 목적이 iTunes 컨트롤이긴 한데.. 사실 마스터 불륨이랑 같이 조절이 되는게 일반적인데 그렇지가 않아서요.
<ferendevelop> 네네~
<samahui_WS> 위이잉~~~~
<samahui_WS> 민방위 훈련본부에서 알려드립니다. 현시간부로 민방위 훈련이 시행되오니 ... 평소대로 하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> 민방위 하나요?
<samahui_WS> 서울은요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 .. 전 압구정이라.;ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 방금 경보음 울렸어요
<samahui_WS> ?
<samahui_WS> 압구정은 안울렸나요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 네.. 뭔소린가 했네요.;
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 뭔소린가 하다가 아침에 출근할때 민방위 훈련있다는 안내 문자가 왔던게 생각나서 알았네요
<samahui_WS> 윈도우를 메인으로 안써서 몰랐는데 18일에 업데이트 잘못되서 블루스크린뜨고 난리였군요
<bluedusk|P7120> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzoNTHL-8SY
<bluedusk|P7120> -ㅅ-
<kth> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Wine> 저기용~ 저 질문좀 돠주세용 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 말씀하세요.
<Wine> 계정 추가할때
<Wine> useradd -d /home/gd/pjh<--계정 -m -g GD -s /bon/bash pjh  이렇게 하면
<Wine> 에러 나느데
<Wine> 디렉토리를 만들수 없다고
<Wine>   명령어 useradd -d /home/gd/pjh<--계정 -m -g GD -s /bon/bash pjh  이렇게 하면
<Wine> 디렉토리를 만들수 없다고 나오는데
<Wine> 음...... 왜이렇까요?
<Seony> 근데, 명령어를 왜 그리 복잡하게 쓰세요?
<Wine> 디렉토리 만들때 pjh 요거 빼면 gd 디렉토리까지 만들어지는데
<Wine> 제가 삼바 구축중인데
<Wine> 계정마다 권한을 부여해서
<Wine> 부서 디렉토리 안에 계정 디렉토리는 계정만 접근 부서는 그안에 속한 계정만 접근
<Wine> 이렇게 만들 생각인데
<Wine> 아 그리고 혹시 우분투 서버 접속제한 같은거 풀어줘야 하나요?
<Wine> 테스트 해보니까 제자리에서는 접속 되는데 다른 자리 가면 권한이 없다고 나와요
<Seony> 일단 /bon/bash가 아니라 /bin/bash
<Wine> 아 저건 오타네요 ㅎ
<Wine> 저거 지워도 에러 자체가 디렉토리는 만들수 없다고 나와요
<Seony> 루트 권한으로 실행하셨구요?
<Wine> 네
<Wine> # <-- 요게 루트죠?
<Seony> 네
<Wine> 디렉토리를 왜 만들수 없느지 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 에러메시지가 딱 그거 한 줄 이에요?
<Wine> 네
<Wine> useradd: connot create directory /home/gd/pjh
<Wine> 요게 메세지
<Wine> pjh 지우면 gd 까지는 만들어져요
<Wine> useradd -d /home/gd -m pjh
<Wine> 이렇게 하면 gd 까지 만들어지고 gd 안에 예시 디렉토리가 생성되더라구요
<Seony> 매뉴얼을 안읽어보셨나보네요.  보니까 디렉토리가 없으면 생성되지 않는다고 적혀있는데요..
<Wine> 아 그런가요
<Wine> 근데 디렉토리 안만들어도 gd 는 자동 생성 되던걸요
<Wine> 계정명 디렉토리는 디렉토리 만들어야 하나요?
<pchero1> 아마 하위 디렉토리까지는 자동생성이 안될꺼에요.
<pchero1> /home/gd 까지는 생성이 되지만
<Wine> 하위 디렉토리는 수동으로 만들어야 한다는거죠?
<pchero1> 음.. /home/gd/pjh 디렉토리를 생성하려면
<Wine> 그럼 이 하위 드렉토리를 루트 계정으로 생성시 권한 부여를 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<pchero1> 먼저 /home/gd 디렉토리를 생성해야 하잖아요.
<Wine> GD 그룹 안에 pjh , aaa, bbb 이렇게 넣고
<pchero1> /home/gd 디렉토리가 생성이 안되있어서 발생되는 문제 같아요
<pchero1> /home/gd 가 있다면 문제없이 될것 같은데..
<Wine> 아 한번 해볼께용
<pchero1> 넵
<Wine> 아 그래도 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> gd 까지 만들어도 안되네요
<kth> 그렇게 하지 마시고...
<kth> 제어판 -> 계정추가 -> aaa (계정추가) -> 고급설정 -> 홈폴더를 지정해 보세요
<jasonjang> 아, 일전에 smbd 쓸까? 뭐 딴거 쓸까~하고 질문했던 분이시구나~
<Wine> 아닌디 ㅎ 삼바 구축하는데 여기서 LDAP 까지 질문드렸죠
<jasonjang> 예, 어슴푸레 기억합니다.
<jasonjang> <--- 얘는 도움 안되요. 걍 일 보세요. ^^
<Wine> 에고 산넘어 산이네요 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 끝이 안보이네
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Wine> 저 우분투 계정 만들면 GUI 환경에서 계정들이 다 보이자나요 그거 안보이게 할수도 있나요?
<Wine> 직원 100명이면 100개 뜨면 후덜덜....
<GarlicChicken>  /_-_)/ ;;
<Wine> 할룽~
<GarlicChicken> 어제 퇴근하기 전에 뭐 돌리고 갔는데 ...
<bluedusk|P7120> Wine,  회사에서 쓰실꺼면
<GarlicChicken> 네떡이 주겄네요 (먼산)
<bluedusk|P7120> zenytal 설치해서 사용해보세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 삼바, ftp, ldap, mail, 메신져, 웹메일, vpn 등등 종합 지원 세트에요
<Wine> 아하~
<Wine> 아니 이거 우분투는 파면 팔수록 지금 과부하 일부 직전임 ㅋㅋ
<Wine> 파면 팔수록 모가 나온다는....
<kth> 근데 우분투를 서버를 돌리기에는 너무 무겁지 않나요???
<GarlicChicken> 근데 거기서 멘붕하시면 곤란해요 'ㅅ' ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> GarlicChicken, 전 이미 맨붕
<bluedusk|P7120> 하앜하앜
<GarlicChicken> 우분투 서버 버전은 무겁지 아니하죠 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> 우분투가 그래도 무겁다면 그냥 젠투 쓰세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 우분투가 무겂다면 걍 freebsd로
<bluedusk|P7120> 하앜하앜
 * GarlicChicken 중얼중얼 ... 중얼중얼 ... 
<GarlicChicken> 젠투나 프비나 ... 어차피 뿌리는 프비고 프비 리눅버전이 젠투니까 ...
 * GarlicChicken 중얼중얼중얼중얼중얼중얼중얼중얼중얼...
<bluedusk|P7120> GarlicChicken, 린도르사마가 언제 치킨에 삽겹살이나 먹자던데요
<Wine> 흠....
<GarlicChicken> 그러게요. 어제 슬쩍 보긴 했는데
<Wine> 젠투는 리눅스 다른 버전인가요?
<GarlicChicken> 전 칰을 못먹 'ㅅ';
<bluedusk|P7120> GarlicChicken, 그럼 삼겹살에 한우 드시면돼요
<GarlicChicken> 네 다른 버전의 배포판이죠.
<bluedusk|P7120> 대기업 직원이 쏠꺼에요
<GarlicChicken> 오오 -ㅅ-
<GarlicChicken> +ㅅ+
<kth> wine님 저처럼 초짜인갓 부닷.. ㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 그나마 초짜면 할만하죠
<GarlicChicken> 뭐 ...
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 컴맹이라. ㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 음 (!)
<GarlicChicken> 한우 무한리필이면 더 좋죠 (!)
<GarlicChicken> 변비 걸려서 집에 못갈 정도 되면 대기업 직원께서 데려다주실듯
<GarlicChicken> 먹다가 고기에 장이 막히면 (...)
<kth> wine 갠적으론 우분투보단 초보자가 쓸때는 민트를 추천하구 싶어요. ㅋ
<Wine> 휴~ 너무 많다 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 우선 삼바만 구축할 예정인데....
<Wine> 리눅스에서도 AD 구축이 가능한가요
<Wine> ?
<bluedusk|P7120> ad가
<bluedusk|P7120> 어따가 어느용도로 쓸지에 따라 틀리죠
<Wine> 윈도우 AD 처럼
<bluedusk|P7120> 윈도우 exchange 호환해서 쓰실려면
<Wine> 보안 정책이나 계정 접속등
<bluedusk|P7120> openexchage 까지
<bluedusk|P7120> 하셔서
<bluedusk|P7120> 그냥 단지 윈도우 호환이 아니면
<bluedusk|P7120> 걍 ldap으로
<Wine> 익스체인지 는 안쓸꺼긴 한데....
<Wine> 그냥 클라이언트만 붙여서
<Wine> 클라이언트 계정 정책 설정 하려고요
<GarlicChicken>  윈도 AD가 openldap
<Wine> 음..... 혹시 이거 좀 배울만한 사이트좀 설치법이라던지 이런거
<bluedusk|P7120> 한우 사주시면
<bluedusk|P7120> 제가
<bluedusk|P7120> 알려드림
<GarlicChicken> 어차피 뭐 윈도에서도 ldap같은 표준은 (...)
<Wine> 우선 최종 목표로 AD 그리고 삼바 이용
<GarlicChicken> 하.누.
<Seony> 윈도우 ad는 openldap 아닐걸요
<Wine> 읔
<bluedusk|P7120> 그냥 고기 사주셔도 제가 해드림
<bluedusk|P7120> ....
<Wine> 전 박봉에 소규모 업체에서 개 노가다 하는지라.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 박봉에 소기업에서 개 노가다 하지만
<Wine> 더 웃긴건 이번 추석 대휴 안준다네요 울 회사는 그런 규정 없기 때문에
<bluedusk|P7120> 밥사주시면 제가 해드림
<bluedusk|P7120> ......
<Seony> 간만에 LinkedIn 인맥관리하는데, 할일이 많네요..
<Wine> 샹~
<Wine> 악덕 회사임
<Wine> 정부에서 지정한 휴일도 못쉬게 함
<kth> 추석에도 일하세요???
<Wine> 추석 이번에 대휴 주자나요
<bluedusk|P7120> 대체휴일을 안쉬게 하나 본데요
<Wine> 일욜 껴서
<Wine> 근데 규정에 없어서 대휴를 못주겟데요
<GarlicChicken> Seony, 링크드인에서 ...
<kth> 아...
<GarlicChicken> 한국쪽 헤드헌터는 컷하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 그니까 다른사람들은 10일 까지인가인데 우리는 9일까지
<Wine> 악덕업주임
<GarlicChicken> 친해봐야 이득될게 없음.
<GarlicChicken> 벌써 주무실 때가 되어가네 -ㅅ-
<kth> 헐~ 그런제도도 있었구나...
<Wine> 올 추석이 첨이래요 대휴 주는거
<Wine> 외국은 많이 그렇게 하지 않나요?
<Seony> GarlicChicken: 몇명 커넥트 받아줬는데, 생전 연락 안와요 ㅎㅎ
<kth> wine 전 월급쟁이 할때 일요일 밤샘 철야 등등을 하도 많이 해봐서... 그것도 수당없이... ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 나중을 위해서라도 자르는게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 넵
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 맥북 에어
<bluedusk|P7120> 11인치 살려구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 어차피 들고 다닐때 쓸꺼라
<bluedusk|P7120> 걍 작은거 살래요 책상에서 쓰면
<bluedusk|P7120> 모니터 연결해서 쓸꺼니
<Seony> 맥 사서 리눅스 쓰실 분이라, 우리 세계에는 들어올 수 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Wine> 전 IT 회사가 아니라 일반회사 전산담당 ㅎ 그래서 야근은 잘 안하는데 그래도 다른팀보다 많이 하는편 다른팀은 다 30분 이내로 퇴근
<bluedusk|P7120> Wine,  우리회사는 it 회사인데
<Wine> ㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 6시 퇴근인데
<bluedusk|P7120> 이미 저랑 제 뒷사람만 남고 다 퇴근
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-
<Wine> 헐
<Wine> 아니 무슨 그런 회사가 다있어요 외근 가신거 아님?
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony,  뭐 당장 사서 깔껀 아니고 뭐 일단은 써보려구요
<bluedusk|P7120> Wine, 여기 있어요 .. 외근 간거 아닌데요.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 연구소 소속이라 연구소 직원들 다 퇴근했네요.
<bluedusk|P7120> 밥먹으러 간건가..-_-a
<Wine> 와우~~~~
<Wine> ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 근데 다들 시간되면 퇴근하는 분위기라서.;
<Wine> 연구소면 야근 많을꺼 같은데 왠지 무서움 ㅎ
<Wine> 아 놔 이 그지같은 회사 회사 들어왔는데 네트워크 50명이서 가정용 인터넷 14개를 쓰고 있더라는....
<bluedusk|P7120> 좋네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 인터넷 회선 14개라니 +__+
<Wine> 걍 사무실 새로 생기면 인터넷 신청~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 우리회사는 90명이서 회선 하나 쓰는데 ㅋ
<Seony> 헐...14개 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 저같으면 다 묶어서 ㅋㅋ
<Wine> 그건 정용선이나 그런거 아님?
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a 아닐껄요
<Seony> 아님?은 존댓말인가요 반말인가요?
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Wine, 뭐 정확히 구성은 모르겟지만 대략 들어보니 zentyal 고려해보세요..
<Wine> 아핫 죄송
<bluedusk|P7120> 우분투 기반에 중소규모 인프라 솔루션이에요 왠만큼 원하시는 기능 다 들어있어요
<Wine> 그것도 알아봐야 겟네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아까 말씀하신 삼바 ldap으로 관리하는것까지
<Wine> 근데 알아보다 지칠듯....
<bluedusk|P7120> 저희회사도 지금 그걸로 다 바꾸는중이고 지사는 전부 그걸로 vpn 터널링 해가고 있어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 밥사주시면 제가 해드림
<Wine> 큭~
<Wine> ㅠㅠ 박봉에 시달리는 전산담당자에게 얻어먹으려고 하시다니... ㅋ
<Seony> LinkedIn에 알지도 모르는 사람들 목록보면, 요즘 참 Ph.D가 많네요..
<jasonjang> Wine, 일단 만나요, 그러면, 불더스크님이 밥 사주면서 가르쳐 준다는...흐흐흐
<Seony> 한 10년 후면, 박사 학위 없으면 이상해질지도 모르겠네요...
<Wine> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang, 아니 박봉에 시달리는 it 종사자를 그런식으로..ㅠ
<jasonjang> 발끈? ㅋㅋㅋ 난 주먹 부릅.
<jasonjang> 불끈...이 옳은 표현이겠네요. 눈 부릅.
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 사실 알고 계실지 모르겟지만
<bluedusk|P7120> 박봉이라서 ㅠ
<bluedusk|P7120> 알바라도 뛰던지
<bluedusk|P7120> 알바 못찾으면 노가다라도 주말에 다니던지..;
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Wine> 요즘 중고시장에 이것저것 내다 팔고 있다는.. ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 팔것도 없어요 ㅠ
<jasonjang> BlueAL이라도......쩝
<Seony> 그나저나, 애플 코리아 가격차이 너무 심하더라구요
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony,  그래요?
<Seony> 환율차이도 거의 없을텐데...
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<Seony> 제 맥프로 사양 똑같이 넣으니까 한 200만원 넘게 차이나더라구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 899달ㄹ네
<bluedusk|P7120> 맥북 에어 11인치
<bluedusk|P7120> 미국에서 사야 하나.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 배대지로
<bluedusk|P7120> 키보드 한글각인이 없네요..
<GarlicChicken> 한국은 진짜 ... ㅡ,.ㅡ 여기서 사면 쓸데없이 비쌈...
<bluedusk|P7120> 일본말은있는데
<GarlicChicken> 키보드 한글 각인 없으면 어때요 ~(-ㅅ-)~
<GarlicChicken> 일본어 키보드는 사시면 안된다능.
<GarlicChicken> 나중에 멘붕합니다.
<GarlicChicken> 특수문자 위치 다르고 키배열도 완전히 달라요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아흠 가격이 거의 30만원 차이나네요
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-
<bluedusk|P7120> 이걸 어째야 하나
<Seony> 제가 불을 붙였나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 젠투는 어디서 받아요>
<Seony> 오픈스택 재단 COO가 LinkedIn 목록에 떴는데... 차마 Connect을 누를 수가 없군요..
<Seony> Wine: 젠투는 손대지 마세요
<Seony> 상상을 초월하게 더 골치아파집니다...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Wine> 헉
<Wine> 그럼 우분투로
<Seony> 구구단을 못외웠는데 미적분을 하시겠단 얘기에요
<Wine> 그런가요?
<Wine> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 젠투는, 리눅스의 구조에 대해서 거의 다 파악을 했다싶을 때 손대시는 겁니다
<bluedusk|P7120> 걍 쓰시면되요 뭐 별거 없어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 안되면 rm -rf  /
<Seony> 이게 지금 집에서 연습하시는게 아니잖아요
<Wine> 우선 삼바에 계정 실어서 해야 겟네용
<jasonjang> 허~~
<Wine> 지금 우분투도 짜투리 시간에 하는거라
<Seony> 구축하면 회사에서 정식으로 쓰시는건데, 구축은 그렇다치고 나중에 문제 생기면 유지보수는 어떻게 하실려구요...
<Wine> 제 업무 다 보고 남는시간에 하는거
<Seony> 심지어 젠투는 패키지 받아다 컴파일해야하는데, 컴파일하다 에러나면 이러지도 저러지도 못합니다...
<Wine> 음....
<Seony> 업무보고 남는 시간이면, 설치만 1주일은 걸릴 거에요
<Wine> 헐
<pchero1> 네, 젠투는 손대지 마세요..
<Wine> 그럼 우선 삼바만이라도 제대로 해야 겟네용
<Wine> 계정만 어케 하면 될꺼 같은데
<Seony> 삼바 매뉴얼 받아서 정독해보세요.  삼바 설정파일이 사실 별거 없어요
<Seony> 단지 유저끼리 파일 공유하겠다는 정책을 안세우셔서 지금 골치아프신거죠..
<Wine> 네
<Seony> (그래서 문서화가 중요한겁니다 ㅎㅎ)
<Wine> 삼바까지는 다 된듯....
<bluedusk|P7120> 제가 장담하는데
<bluedusk|P7120> Wine, 님 지금 하는 설정 zentyal 깔고 웹페이지에서 몇개 버튼만 누르면 다 됩니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 어차피 우분투 기반이라 패키지 업데이트랑 보안 업데이트만 주기적으로 해주면 되구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 실제 공부할께 아니라 업무 적용하실꺼면
<bluedusk|P7120> ....
<Wine> 브이엠웨어로 설치 해보고 이것저것 해보는중
<Wine> 자고로 맨땅에 헤딩해봐야 몸에 각인 시킬수가 ... ㅎ
<Seony> 제 LinkedIn 알지도 모르는 사람 목록에 뜨는 이름 중에서 Li Li라는 이름이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 중국계인거 같은데, 엔비디아 시니어 엔지니어... ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 전 오늘 일이 있어서 휘릭 할께용 ~ 즐퇴 하셔요~
<Seony> 저는 이제 운동할 시간이네요
<Seony> 40분 동안 깔짝깔짝.. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 걍 인민에어 사서 써야 하나..-_-
<bluedusk|P7120> 맥북에어 가격이 그리 차이 나는거 보니까 살마음이 딱 사라지네요ㅠ
<Seony> 어차피 회사에서 사주는 거잖아요
<Seony> 회사에서 사주니까 맥북 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 리미트가 120만원인데
<bluedusk|P7120> 노트북을 더 싸게 사면 남는 한도로 악세사리도..-_-;
<Seony> 제가 하는 운동 중에서는 팔굽혀펴기가 제일 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 팔 간격 좁히고 상체를 최대한 내려서 총 60개 하는데, 죽을거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이거하고나면 정말 팔 뒷근육이 땡땡 붓습니다
<pchero1> Work^Seony: 운동도 하시는군요.. ㄷ ㄷ
<GarlicChicken> 맥북이란건
<GarlicChicken> ...
<GarlicChicken> 본체보다 악세사리에 돈이 더 들어가는법 'ㅅ';
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-21
<samahui_WS> 심하게 비내리는 아침입니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<monos> 대구는 피가 너무 많이 와서 하수구에서 물이 넘쳐서 밖으로 나와요
<monos> 비가 너무 많이 와서요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 혹시 퍼피 리눅스 사용해보셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 대구도 많이 내리는군요
<samahui_WS> 퍼피는 저사양에 깔아보려 한번 사용해 봤는데 바로 아크로 바꿔버렸었죠
<monos> 퍼피 리눅스 엄청 가볍고 좋턴데 한글 입력 문제로 사용을 못하겠어서 포기 했어요
<samahui_WS> 퍼피 한글 입력이요?
<samahui_WS> 구글링하면 쉽게 찾을 수 있는데요
<monos> 사마휘님이 주신 컴퓨터에 깔아서 웹이랑 채팅만 할려고 했는데요
<monos> 그런데 터미널에서 한글이 안되더라구요
<samahui_WS> 제가 드린 사양이면 그냥 우분투 쓰세요  우분투데스크탑 버젼으로 쓰는게 가장 편할텐데요
<monos> 너무 골치 아퍼서 2틀 삽질하다가 포기 했어요
<monos> 우분투랑 루분투 둘다 설치 해봣는데요 이상하게 한시간 좀 넘게 쓰면 너무 버벅이는 현상이 생겨서요
<samahui_WS> 이상하네요
<monos> 새로나온 리눅스들 많이 설치 해보고 잇어요
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요
<monos> 웹이랑 채팅정도만 할려고요
<samahui_WS> 웹이랑 채팅하는 정도면 무엇을 깔아도 잘돌아갈텐데요
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=symphony
<monos> 이거도 설치 해봤는데요 이거도 엄청 가볍던데요
<monos> 문제는 한글이 안되요 제 실력으론 한글화 불능
<monos> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=handy
<samahui_WS> 리눅스 한글화는 한글폰트 설치와 ibus ibus-hangul만 설치해주면 왠만큼 됩니다
<monos> 이건 한글이 되더라구요 그래서 이거 설치 하고 있어요
<monos> 클래쉬뱅인은 너무 어려워서 포기요
<samahui_WS> 엘리멘터리OS도 한번 깔아보세요. 이쁘장하니 맥느낌이라 재밌더군요
<samahui_WS> 전 잠시 회의 좀 다녀올께요
<monos> 네 다녀오세요
<razGon_web> 광주는 햇빛이 비추는데. 저쪽에 먹구름이 까맣게...
<razGon_web> monos: bodhi linux 사용해 보셨어요?
<razGon_web> 우분투계열도 한글화 쉽게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 언어지원[language support]거기에서 한국어 고르면 됩니다.
<monos> 아니요
<razGon_web> 크래쉬뱅은 조금 수작업해야 되요.
<monos> bodhi linux도 엄청 가벼운건가요?
<monos> 지금 핸드 리눅스란거 깔았는데요 이게 저장소가 프랑스네요
<monos> 우리나라 쪽으로 바꾸고 싶은데 방법을  모르겠어요
<razGon_web> 예 심포니. 핸디. 보디. 엘리멘터리.
<razGon_web> 없어요
<razGon_web> 넷북에 리눅스올려서 채팅앤 워드머신으로 쓰면 좋죠.
<monos> 리눅스중에 제일 가벼운걸 쓰고 싶어요
<monos> 저두 채팅 + 웹만 돌리는 컴퓨터에 지금 리눅스 설치중이요
<razGon_web> 계열중에서 가벼운건 tiny리눅스. 근데 그건 완전히 코어만 있고요
<razGon_web> 웹만 돌리는 것은 slax추천합니다.
<razGon_web> 한글문제가 해결이 안되서 조금 문제지만. 참 참신했는데 말이죠.
<samahui_WS> 정말 가볍게 쓰고 싶으면 데비안 기본만 깔고 필요한거 올려쓰는것도...
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 그 방법을 몰라서요
<monos> 데비안 기본만 어떻게 까는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 그 방법이랄께 있나요 데비안 시디 구워서 그대로 깔기만 하면 되는데요
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ ;;
<monos> 그런데 데비안이 종류가 많아서요
<samahui_WS> ??
<samahui_WS> 데비안이 무슨 종류가 많아요 ????
<monos> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current-live/i386/iso-hybrid/
<monos> 이중에 뭐가 제일 가벼운건가요?
<razGon_web> samahui_WS: 정답입니다. 데비안.
<samahui_WS> 그냥 안정화버젼 설치 쉽게 하려면 DVD받고 가볍게 인터넷 연결된 PC에서 설치하려면 그냥 넷인스톨버젼받으면 되는건데요
<samahui_WS> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<razGon_web> 데비안은 순수혈통.
<samahui_WS> 아 데스크탑 버젼이요?
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 스텐다드 받으면 되나요?
<razGon_web> monos: 저는 루분투 추천합니다.
<monos> 루분투 이미 한 3일 사용해보고 지웠어요
<razGon_web> 가볍다가 다가 아니더군요. 크래쉬뱅을 추천 합니다. 힘드시겠지만요
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 솔직히 좀 맘에 안드는 부분도 잇지만요.
<razGon_web> 컴 사양이 어떻게 되요?
<samahui_WS> 가장 가벼운건 요즘은 lxde 입니다만 그걸 받는게 아니라
<samahui_WS> 데비안 사이트에서 gettinf debian 에 들어가면
<samahui_WS> Doenload an installation image
<samahui_WS> 아래 32-bit PC netinst iso
<samahui_WS> 클릭 그럼 바로 debian-7.6.0-i386-netinst.iso뜨는데요
<samahui_WS> 인터넷 연결해놓고 이걸로 설치하면서 필요한것만 고르세요
<samahui_WS> 데탑환경은 lxde가 요즘은 가장 가볍고 그걸 사용한 우분투 버젼이 루분투입니다
<samahui_WS> 예전이면 주분투가 더 가볍다 했겠지만 요즘은 루분투가 더 가볍더라고요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 잘 설치해보세요
<samahui_WS> 전 다시 일하러~
<razGon_web> monos: 컴사양이 어떻게 되죠? 루분투로는 10.04버전으로 20세기 컴팩노트북에 올려서 돌리니 플레쉬빼곤 다되더군요.
<samahui_WS> 컴사양은 듀얼에 4기가램 인가 2기가램입니다
<razGon_web> 루분투. 그것보다 하드한건 우분투를 서버로 올리고 openbox같은거 설치.
<samahui_WS> 제가 노트북용 CPU사용하는 데탑을 드렸거든요
<monos> T2250요
<samahui_WS> 이게 앤만하면 다 돌아가는 놈인데
<razGon_web> 그거면 우분투계열 암거나 됩니다.
<monos> 아톰
<samahui_WS> 이상하게 느려진다고 하시네요
<monos> 2기가램요
<razGon_web> 아톰이여도 엘리멘탈은 잘됩니다.
<samahui_WS> 아톰 아니고 듀얼2 입니다만...
<samahui_WS> 아톰따위랑 비교하시면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ;; 요즘 나오는 베이트레일 아톰급입니다
<samahui_WS> 잘돌아가요
<monos> 듀얼 코어
<samahui_WS> 뭔가 이상하네요 느려진다니... 배송중 충격으로 보드나 하드에 이상이 있는거 아니라면
<samahui_WS> 설치하고 뭔가 설정을 잘못 건드시는거 아닌가 싶은데요
<samahui_WS> 우분투 잘 쓰던 놈인지라... 느려진적이 전 없거든요
<samahui_WS> 본체를 열어서 접속 잘 되어있는가와 하드 괜찮은가를 테스트 해보셔야 할 거 같은데요
<monos> 네 저는 루분투 한 1시간 좀 넘게 서핑하니깐
<monos> 화면이 너무 버벅되어서요
<samahui_WS> 그런건 ㅡ,.ㅡ 뭔가 다른 이유 같은데요
<monos> 그래서 리부팅화면 좀 괜찮아지고
<monos> 다시 그러고 계속 반복되어서요
<razGon_web> 좀이상한데요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 우분투 빼고는 상성이 그런 경우가 종종 잇지만요.
<samahui_WS> 그건 가벼운 리눅스를 깐다고 되는 문제가 아닌거 같습니다
<razGon_web> 일단 램의 접촉이 되는 것을 확인해 보심이 좋을 듯 싶습니다.
<monos> 네 램은 정상 2기가 잡혓요
<samahui_WS> 차라리 윈도우 깔아서 밴치마크 프로그램이나 하드웨어 테스트하는 프로그램등을 돌려보세요
<monos> 테스트도 이상없이 되요
<monos> 설치하기전에 테스트
<razGon_web> 혹시...
<razGon_web> 14.04버젼으로 설치하셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 하드웨어적 문제가 없다면 그 다음 OS세팅을 봐야 할거 같네요
<monos> 12.04
<samahui_WS> 버젼은 상관없어요
<monos> 14.01
<samahui_WS> 최신도 쓸만해요
<monos> 둘다 사용해봤어요
<razGon_web> 14.04버젼은요?
<samahui_WS> 하드웨어 검사부터 해보세요
<razGon_web> 저는 LTS라도 6개월정도 지나야 업합니다.
<samahui_WS> 설치 하자마자 업데이트 다 해주고
<monos> 전 식사좀 하고 올게요
<razGon_web> 처음에 10.04에서 12.04로 업할때 애먹었거든요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<samahui_WS> 잘 다녀오세요
<razGon_web> 저는 OMV설치하려고 합니다.
<samahui_WS> 맘같아서는 다시 보내달래서 테스트하고 설치 해서 보내드릴까 싶네요
<razGon_web> 혹시 설치해보셨는지요?
<razGon_web> 상심마세요.
<samahui_WS> 제가 회사에서 우분투 깔아서 이래저래 써봤던 것이라 이상하네요 느리다니
<samahui_WS> 물론 좋은 컴은 아니지만 느릴 일은 없었는데요... 아무래도 뭔가 하드웨어적 결함이 있는게 아닌가 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 상심은 안합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 드린건데 미안해서 그러지 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 뭐 아무튼 저도 일 좀 하다 올께요
<razGon_web> 옙
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 책상에 28포트 스위치를 올려놓으니까, 이게 무지 시끄럽네요..
<Work^Seony> 뭔 팬이 2개나 달렸어
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_web> kth:어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 집 책상은 아니구요, 사무실요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> kth는 케이티 하이텔의 종목... 파란의 퍼블리싱 회사...
<Work^Seony> 저도 집에 24포트 놓을 일은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 집에 8포트짜리 놔야 할듯해요.
<samahui_WS> 스위치는 전용 선반이나 케비넷 만들어서 넣어주셔요
<samahui_WS> 뜨겁고 시끄럽고
<samahui_WS> 사무실 혼자시라면서 큰거 달아놨네요?
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 그게, 전체 vlan에 전부 접속할 수 있어야해서요
<samahui_WS> 아~ 글쿤요
<Work^Seony> 사용 중인 vlan이 13개 정도 되는지라...
<razGon_web> 이사갈 집에 단자 박스에 허브를 달라고 하는데요. 공유기를 달면 안될까요?
<samahui_WS> ;;
<samahui_WS> 공유기 달아도 될걸요?
<Work^Seony> 공유기와 허브가 하는 일이 다르니, 목적에 맞게 암거나 달면 될 거에요
<samahui_WS> 집에서 쓰는거면
<samahui_WS> 상관없죠
<samahui_WS> 걍 인터넷과 공유만 되면 되자나요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 공유기 넣으면 무선 신호 약해지지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui_WS> 무선공유기라면 그렇지만 무선이 아니겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그냥 선을 더 연장하는 수준이라면, 굳이 공유기를 사실 필요는 없어보여요
<kth> 안냐쎄요??
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 부산에 잠시 가있을때 인터넷 설치기사 불렀더니 선하나 달랑 빼주는데 뭔가 느려서 확인해보니 오피스텔검물을 공유기 몇개로 나눠서 넣어주고는 돈받더라는....
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 단순히 연장 목적이면, 공유기보단 스위치가 더 안정적일 거에요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 유선공유기 넣을 겁니다. 8포트
<Work^Seony> 그 공유기가 직접 인터넷 라인을 입력받는 거에요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<Work^Seony> 그러면 공유기 넣어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스위치 넣으시면 안됩니다
<samahui_WS> 회선 공유하는거니 공유기 넣어야죠
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그거 받아서 집에서 쭈퍼치기.
<samahui_WS> 저도 저희집에는 핸드폰도 많이 쓰고 패드들도 있고 노트북도 있는지라 공유기 하나 단자에 넣어서 쓰려다 무선이 잘 안받혀서 그냥 집 한가운데 쯤 되는 위치의 벽에 유무선공유기 달아놨어요
<razGon_web> 근데 중요한건 말단부에 공유기가 있어요. 그건 4포트 유무선 공유기.
<samahui_WS> 그거야 뭐 설정만 잡아주면 되죠
<razGon_web> 여기저기서 받은 공유기가 3대씩이나 되서요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저희 집은 두깨가 두꺼워서 공유기 3대를 놓았습니다.
<samahui_WS> 전 멀리 떨어진 방에만 따로 공유기 하나더 달아놨죠
<samahui_WS> AP로 쓰려던건데 결국 그 방에 데탑들이 있어서 유선분배기로 쓰인다는...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 실은 제 컴방에는 컴이 3-4대가량 있어서 거기에서 공유기 씁니다.
<kth> razGon_web 컴덕이신가 봐요???
<Work^Seony> 직업적으로 컴하면 3-4대 정도는 다들 있으시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 한 5대 굴리는데요..
<samahui_WS> 전 굴리는것만 5대 그밖에 가지고 있는놈... 무지막지....
<samahui_WS> 다 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 그래도 소수정예만 돌립니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 코어2듀오만 해도 이미 명예퇴직 권고 대상이에요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 라즈곤님은 직업이 전혀~ 컴과 관계없다는... ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제 TP한놈도 이미 명퇴해도 되는데 ... 아직은 애착도가고 키감도 좋아서 그냥 쓰고 있쬬
<Work^Seony> 아직 제 와이프님이 제명만 다 하고 보낼 수 있게 특별허가를 요청해서 살아있는 놈이 하나 있죠...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 전 마눌님도 컴공돌이 출신인지라... 장비로 스트레스는 안주세요
<samahui_WS> 물론 게임기따위는 구입할 엄두도 못내게 하지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 전 3대 있어요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 포기했어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오히려 제 마눌님은 장비 괜찮은건 빼앗아가시죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 그렇게 델 웤스한대 빼앗겼죠
<monos> 컴 골순 출신이면 컴퓨터 잘아시겠네요
<monos> 컴 공순이 어떤 직업이에요?
<samahui_WS> 웤스로 인터넷과 미드감상... 그리고 가끔 게임정도 하신다는...
<samahui_WS> 직업은 컴과 관계없는 영상업계로 갔습니다
<samahui_WS> 영화제작자예요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 마눌님이 후배거든요 ㅋ
<monos> 영상 편집 같을거 할려면 컴퓨터 엄청나게 좋아야 겠네요
<samahui_WS> 제작 이예요
<samahui_WS> 그런건 사람을 시키죠
<samahui_WS> ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 웤스가지고 미드 감상이 주를 이루고 인터넷 서핑 좀 하시다가 가끔 게임하는 정도로만 활용하셔요
<samahui_WS> 화면이 좋다고 좋아라하시죠
<samahui_WS> 영상편집따위를 할꺼면 맥을 사달라고 하셨겠죠
<samahui_WS> 웤스가 영화에 쓰이는 일은 거진 3D 영상 개발이죠
<monos> 저두 드라마 감상 많이 해요
<monos> 미드 일드 한드
<monos> 인터넷 서핑은 다들 기본
<samahui_WS> 480만원짜리로 드라마 감상은 좀 낭비 아닐까요
<monos> 낭비네요
<monos> 전 50만원짜리로 드라마보는데도 낭비라고 생각하는데요
<monos> 본체 다 해서 50만원
<samahui_WS> 전 잠시 또 일하러...
<razGon_web> kth: 컴덕은 아니고 버려진 컴들 고쳐서 키우고 있습니다.
<monos> 저두 버려진 컴퓨터 고치진 못하고
<monos> 그냥 안 고장난거 조립 해서 씁니다.
<monos> 버려진 컴퓨터에서 안 고장난 부품만 모아서 새로 컴퓨터 만듬
<kth> 버려진 컴들은 어디가면 구하죠??
<razGon_web> 물론 저도 하드한건 못고치고. 프랑켄 슈타인이죠.ㅋ
<monos> 주위 사람들이 버리는거요
<razGon_web> 저도 그저옫.
<monos> 주위 사람들이 그냥 버릴려고 하는거 달라고 해서 ㅆ,ㅁ
<monos> 씀
<razGon_web> 제 주변에 형님이나 친구들이 못쓰겠다하고 버리는거 덥석 받아서 조립합니다.
<monos> 그래서 집에ㅔ 컴퓨터 3대임
<monos> 4대임
<monos> 그런데 잘안써요
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 저희 병원에 컴3대가 있는데.
<monos> 진짜 좋은거 1대 이건 무조건 쓰고
<monos> 그다음으로 세컨 2대 까찐 자주씀
<monos> 그런데 3 4는 거의 안돌림
<razGon_web> 거기서 컴이 2대가 교체 되었어요. 업무에 지장받을까봐여. 그래서 조립용으로 2-3대를 조립해서 2대가량으로 만들죠.
<razGon_web> 저는 제 컴방을 마눌님에게 점령당한 이후로. 거의 못쓰고 있죠.
<razGon_web> 어찌보면 지금의 진료컴이 제 메인컴입니다. i7하스웰 리프레쉬니.ㅋ
<monos> 그건 최신형이네요
<monos> 4790 이런건가보네요
<monos> 엄청 부러움
<kth> i7하스웰... 전 코어튜듀어 놋북인뎃... 아흑~
<monos> 전 노트북 한대도 없음
<monos> 노트북 엄청 부러움
<kth> i7하스웰 같은거 쓰면.... 주로 용도가 어떤거죠??? 궁금함... ?.?
<Wine> 굿 모닝~ 오늘도 어김없이 삼바와 계정 관련하여 씨름하고 있는 와인 왔사옵니다~
<kth> Wine 안냐쎄요??
<Wine> 하잉요~
<razGon_web> 진료용에다가 여러 목적으로 씁니다.
<Wine> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> kth: 업무용입니다.
<Wine> 저 혹시
<razGon_web> 여러목적이 크죠. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Wine> 삼바 계정 접속 까지 됐는데
<Wine> 왜 윈도우에서 접속하고
<Wine> 세션 끊고 다시 접속하는데도 ID 패스워드 안묻고 접속이 되는거죠?
<Wine> 윈도우 리부팅 하고 하면 다시 묻긴 하던데....
<monos> razGon_web: 님 혹시 OMV에서 웹도 되요?
<monos> wine님 쉐어로 삼바 설정 되어 있어서 그래요
<monos> Wine: user로 바꾸면 암호 물어봐요
<Wine> 아
<Wine> 제가 gui 환경에서 설정해서
<Wine> samba <-- 요거 소프트웨어센터에서 설치해서 사용중인데
<Wine> 여기서는 접속 하는 방법 특정사용자 랑 모든 사용자만 나오는데
<monos>  /etc/samba/smb.conf 파일에서 설정해야 되요
<monos> 데스크탑으로 하는방법은 잘 몰라요
<monos> security = user
<razGon_web> monos: 저는 설치 안했는데. 그건 나중에 developer님에게 물어보세요. 저도 추천받고 지금 버츄얼박스에 설치하려구요.
<monos> 이렇게 해주면 암호 물어볼거에요
<razGon_web> 웹으로 OMV를 콘트롤 한다고 들었습니다.
<razGon_web> 기반은 데비안 기반.
<monos> 저두 깔아 볼려고 검색해봤는데요
<monos> 데비안 콘솔로 깔고 그 위에 쓰는거네요?
<razGon_web> 예 그런셈이죠.
<razGon_web> 대부분의 배포판이 그런식입니다.
<razGon_web> 루분투도 독립적인 응용프로그램이 있지만, 우분투 서버에 데스크탑매니져를 올려서 최적화시킨거죠.
<razGon_web> 물론 그게 더 발전되는 버젼도 있습니다. 데비안의 아들 우분투가 그렇죠.
<Wine> 저 다시 리부팅좀~
<samahui_WS> 권선생님~ 제가 요즘 물을 2리터씩 꼬박꼬박 마시는데 이거 시작하고서 오히려 위가 좀 쓰리거든요
<samahui_WS> 이거 위염땜시 그럴까요?
<samahui_WS> 아니면 다른 요인을 찾아봐야 할까요?
<samahui_WS> 응? 나가셨군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 역류성 식도염 아니에요?
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 그게 의심가요
<samahui_WS> 병원을 가봐야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 다이어트 하려고 물을 많이 마셨는데 이게 오히려 식도염이나 위염에 악영향을 주는가 보군요
<Work^Seony> 저도, 물 많이 마시면 위산 역류해요
<samahui_WS> 아우 어려운 다이어트의 길...
<samahui_WS> 어제 밤에 속쓰려서 늦게 잤어요
<monos> 다이어트 하지마세요
<monos> 다이어트 건강의 적입니다.
<Work^Seony> 물을 굳이 찾아가면서 많이 마실 필요는 없다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 쌤 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 물은 원래 많이 마시는편이였는데 최근에 좀 작정하고 양을 늘렸어요
<samahui_WS> 셈~
<samahui_WS> 권선생님~ 오셨군요
<samahui_WS> 제가 요즘 다이어트로 물 2리터이상 꼬박 마시시는데 이거 시작하고서 속쓰림이 있어요 이거 위염의 영향일까요? 아니면 식도염?
<samahui_WS> 쓰라린 위치가 가슴 부위예요
<Work^Seony> 닉 호출하셔야 보실 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 마눌님이 게임기 못사게해서 스트레스 받아서 일지도... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 걍 병원을 가봐야 겠어요
<Work^Seony> 오오
<Work^Seony> 좋은 생각이신데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 마눌님이 게임기 사게 해주시면 그대로 나을지도 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 적당히 둘러대시는 겁니다.  하고싶은걸 억누르고 살다보니 스트레스성 염증 생겼다구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 의사쌤께서 당분간 게임하고 휴식 취하라고 하셨다고 해보세요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> samahui_WS: 헉...!!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui_WS: 식도염일 가능성 많습니다.
<razGon_web> 주무시기 전 2시간전에 물이나 액체 드시지 마세요.
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 물을 자기 전에는 물을 마시지 말아야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 게임기 사시면 앉아있는 시간이 많아져서 증상이 사라지실겁니다.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 감사합니다
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그게 진정한 1:1처방.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 그걸 적극 주장에 반영해서 마눌님을 설득해야겟군요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그러나..
<samahui_WS> 여보~ 나 식도염이래~ 앉아 있는 시간을 늘려야 하는데 그러려면 게임기를 사야...
<razGon_web> 아마 그러시면 애나오면 애보면 되겠네.....
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 크리 맞는군요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 역공.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아이는 장모님에게... 응/? ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이세상에서 가장 나쁜 아빠의 아이콘으로 되살아나심.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 컴맹인 존경하는 선배님에게 키보드와 마우스를 추석선물로 선물해드리렵니다. 어떤게 좋을까요?
<razGon_web> 레오폴드는 좀그렇죠?
<razGon_web> 로지텍것으로 선물해 드릴까요?
<wine> flgkdl
<wine> 리하이
<samahui_WS> 선물이니 로지텍 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 직접 산다면 비싸기만하고 애매해서 안사지만 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 컴맹이라니 더더둑 좋겠네요
<wine> 저기 혹시 resolv.conf 파일 디엔에스 설정 하면 왜 설정값이 날라가는지 아시는분~
<wine> 이게 간혹 날라가는듯... 지금 몇번째 수정 저장하는지 ㅠㅠ
<wine> 12.04 버전에서 저 파일에서 디엔에스 설정 하는거 맞죠>
<razGon_web> 로지텍 무선 키보드와 마우스를 사드려야 겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 레오폴드는 저에게 선물.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> wine, 그건 dhcp 서버측에서 정보를 수신하는대로 교체되기 때문이죠.
<Work^Seony> 따라서, dhcp 설정을 수정하세요.
<wine> 음.....
<wine> 지금 고정으로 햇는데
<razGon_web> 요런거 사드리면 될까요?
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2263535&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1006&cate4=0
<Work^Seony> 고정을 어디다 하셨는데요?
<monos_> samahui_WS, 님 데비안 새로 깔았습니다.
<wine> 팅긴건가? 흠...
<wine>     /etc/network/interfaces 여기서 고정 ip 설정
<Work^Seony> dns는 뭐라고 넣으셨구요?
<wine> 인터넷 뒤져 보니까 디엔에스는 reseol <-- 여기서 하라고 해서 여기 해놨어용
<Work^Seony> 거기다 안넣어도 되요
<Work^Seony>  /etc/network/interfaces에다, dns-nameservers xxx.xxx.xxx xxx.xxx.xxx 넣으세요
<wine> 14.04 버번에서는 dns-nameservers 168.126.63.1  이렇게 하는거 맞죠?
<Work^Seony> 14.04든 12.04든 상관없어요
<wine> 흠...
<monos_> 우리집은 유동 아이피라서 고정해버리면 인터넷이 안되던데요
<monos_> DHCP가 맞아주는데로 그냥 써야 됨
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<wine> 아 어차피 내부내트워크라서 공유기 밑에 넣고 쓰는거라서요
<razGon_web> 이상하네요. 버츄얼박스를 설치해서 이미지를 구동하는데 모두 안되네요..ㅠㅠ
<wine> 버츄얼 박스 넘 답답시러워서 못쓰겠던데.. 흠... 화면 키우다가 포기하고 VM으로 갈아탐
<wine> 삼바는 시큐릿 유저로 바꿔도 한번 접속 되면 세션 끊어도 계속 남아 있네여 ㅠㅠ
<wine> t1 계정 접속하면 컴터 끌때까지 t1 접속이 유지됨 흠.....
<wine> 요거 끊을수 있는 방법 없나요?
<wine> net use * /delete 요거 해도 세션 연결 되어 있네요
<wine> 아니 세션 보다는 모가 연결되어 있음 세션은 끊겼다고 나오는데...
<Work^Seony> 윈도우가 사실 그게 문제에요
<Work^Seony> 삼바 접속이 안끊어진다는게...
<wine> 흠.....
<wine> 이거 해결방법은 없는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 삼바 말고 딴거 하세요
<Work^Seony> ownCloud 같은거...
<wine> 음.....
<Work^Seony> 그룹별 공유에, 복잡한 공유설정 하셔야되죠?
<wine> 네
<Work^Seony> 그럼 속편하게 ownCloud 가시는 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 저희도 ownCloud 써요
<wine> 그건 모래용?
<Work^Seony> http://owncloud.org/
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_WS> 전 조금 일찍 먹으러 갑니다~
<wine> owncloud 쓰면 일반 윈도우 탐색기에서도 열리나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 대신 윈도우 클라이언트 프로그램을 받아서 설치하셔야되요
<Work^Seony> 드랍박스 같은 식으로 작동합니다
<razGon_web> 맛점하세요.
<razGon_web> 저는 퇴근합니다.
<monos> 잘가세요
<razGon_web> 조금 있다가.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 인제 퇴근할 시간이네요...
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 하와이시간에 맞춰.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요. 영어배우러 후배에게 갑니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 이만 퇴근합니다
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<monos> omv 깔아보신분 있으세요?
<Seony> omv는 뭐에요?
<monos> 프리나스 같은거요
<Seony> 아...
<monos> 자꾸 오류 뿜어서 설치가 안되네요
<monos> 의존성 파일들이 없는거 같아요
<bluedusk|P7120> openmediavault 말씀하시는듯.;
<monos> 네
<monos> 맞아요
<monos> bluedusk|P7120: 님 설치 해보셨어요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 아니요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 그냥 제가 손수 만들어서 쓰고 있어서..
<bluedusk|P7120> 굳이 솔류션 쓸 필요가.;
<monos> 잠시 도배점 할게요
<monos> 음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:
<monos>  openmediavault : 의존: php5-pam 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<monos>                   의존: ethtool 하지만 설치할 수 없습니다
<monos>                   의존: acl 하지만 설치할 수 없습니다
<monos>                   의존: ifenslave 하지만 설치할 수 없습니다
<monos>                   의존: xfsprogs 하지만 설치할 수 없습니다
<monos>                   의존: jfsutils 하지만 설치할 수 없습니다
<monos> 도배 하니 팅겨버리네요
<razGon_web> 다시 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> samahui_tpc: 일하시고 계신지요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 현자시여. 제가 질문이 있습니다.
<monos> razGon_web: 님 omv 설치하는데 오류 팍팍 떠요
<razGon_web> monos: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 헉...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 버츄얼 드라이브 설치 안되서요. 설치 아직 못했습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 그러면 크래쉬뱅을 상용하는 것이..
<razGon_web> 사용하심이..ㅋ
<monos> openmediavault : 의존: php5-pam 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<monos>  의존: ethtool 하지만 설치할 수 없습니다
<razGon_web> 그렇군요...
<monos> 없다고 해서 깔아줄려니 안되네요
<razGon_web> 저는 몰라요..ㅎ
<monos> 아 포기
<razGon_web> monos: 애도
<Seony> 혹시 Zigbee 프로토콜이라고 들어보신 분 계세요?
<monos> 블루투스에요?
<Seony> 아뇨 프로토콜이에요..
<monos> 네트워크
<monos> 이게 TCP 프로토콜 보다 많이 좋은건가요?
<Seony> 그랬으면 아마 우리가 쓰는 인터넷도 바뀌었겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무선 네트워킹 관련된거네요..
<jasonjang_> 오늘 페북에 재밌는 동영상 있어서 퍼 왔어요. usual suspect - dog version
<jasonjang_> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201623940080807
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 처음엔 제목 안보고 동영상부터 먼저 봐서 깜짝 놀랬는데....누가 parody 했는지 몰라도 잘 만들었어요.
<Seony> 라즈베리파이를 개발용으로는 도저히 못쓰겠네요
<Seony> 참다참다 안되겠다 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> ^^;;;;
<Seony> vmware에, 리눅스 가상머신들의 코어를 공유하는 기능이 있꺼든요..
<Seony> 그걸로 여러대 만들어서 돌리는게 낫겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tpc> 라즈는 엄청많이 물려서 뭔가 활용해보는게 아니라면 그냥 장난감이자 공부용이죠
<samahui_tpc> 전 저녁먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui_tpc> 저녁들 맛있게 드세요
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<DarkCircle> 지그비 프로토콜이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 블루투스 같은 표준으로 보시면 ..흠 근데 다 가셨군
<DarkCircle> 아음 졸려 -ㅅ-
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 지그비 보통 센서의 통신 프로토콜로 많이 쓰이죠
<samahui_TP> 정말 졸리는군요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 들어가 볼께요. 내일 뵈요 ~
<samahui_WS> 새벽부터 출장갑니다.
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요 ~~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 우분투 서버 버전만 깔아서 x윈도우 깔고  한글 되게 하고 자기가 커스텀 다 할려고 하는데요
<monos> Work^Seony: 이게 초보도 가능 할까요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> gui 설치하는데 apt-get 하나만 하면 되는데다, 우분투 서버 gui 설치 이렇게 검색하시면 글 많이 나옵니다.
<monos> 네 감사합니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> monos: Hello!
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-22
<monos> razGon_web: 님 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 큰일입니다. 시스템 갈아야 할듯..ㅠㅠ
<monos> 왜요?
<monos> razGon_web: 님 저는 저만의 리눅스를 만들어볼려고 하는데 잘 안되요
<razGon_web> 그건 우분투 서버버젼 올리셔서 하시면 됩니다.
<monos> 우분투 서버만 깔고 거기에 라즈베리 파이에 쓰는 데스크톱 올ㄹ려고 하는데 잘안되요
<monos> razGon_web: 님 혹시 윈도우 쓰세요?
<razGon_web> 라즈베리는 사양이 넘낮아요.
<razGon_web> 지금은 윈도우 씁니다.
<razGon_web> 리눅스는 서버의 역할만 하죠.
<monos> 윈도우에서 리눅스 서버에 있는 동영상 삼바로 연결해서 보는데 감아 버리면 엄청 느려요
<razGon_web> 자체 운용은 잘안하는 편입니다.
<razGon_web> 잘되던데요?
<razGon_web> 전 그리해서 봅니다.
<monos> 마우스로 동영상 앞으로 땡기거나 뒤로 감아 볼려면 엄청 느려요
<razGon_web> 무선이면 좀그렇죠.
<monos> 안드로이드는 엄청 빠르던데요
<monos> 리눅스 서버 -> 안드로이드 클라이언트는 엄청 잘되요
<monos> 리눅스 서버 -> 윈도우 클라이언트  느려요 이상해요
<monos> 컴퓨터도 윈도우 클라언트가 휠씬 좋은데요
<razGon_web> 이상하네요.ㅋ
<monos> razGon_web: 님은  감아보기 잘되요?
<razGon_web> 윈도우 클라이언트의 랜부분이 문제가 있지 않은가 생각해보세요. 아니면 랜선이라든가요.
<razGon_web> 저는 조금 차이는 있지만 잘되요.
<monos> 다음팟 플레이어 쓰는데요 다른 플레이어 바꾸어 볼까 해요
<razGon_web> 그거씁니다.ㅈ ㅓ도.
<readytoact> 요즘 우분투는
<razGon_web> 그게 가장 편하고, 가벼운 편이라서요.
<readytoact> -_- 하루가 멀다하고 업데이트를 해대네요.
<razGon_web> 헉. 혹시 14.04의 문제는 아니겠죠? 저도 업그레이드 한뒤에 지금 먹통.
<readytoact> 학.. 먹통요?!
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<readytoact> 지금 업댓중인데
<readytoact> 전 리눅스 스냅샷 잡아놓고 써서
<monos> 데비안요
<monos> 데비안 서버에요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이랑 일반 컴퓨터랑은 씨퓨 명령어 체계가 달라서, 라즈베리파이용 리눅스는 일반 피씨에 설치하실 수 없어요...
<monos> Work^Seony: 아 그런거였어요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 혹시 OPENBOX보다 더 가벼운 데스크탑이 먼지 아시나요?
<Work^Seony> 루분투 가볍지 않나요?
<monos> lxde 가 루분투 던데요 그거 보다 더 가벼운걸 원해요
<Work^Seony> 퍼피는 어때요?
<monos> 퍼피에 쓰는게 JWN이던가 그거던데요 그건 까는 방법을 몰라요
<monos> 퍼피 리눅스는 제가 쓰다가 한글 때문에 포기 했어요
<monos> 한글 입력 문제가 너무 많아요 브라우저에서 한글 입력 되게 해도 터미널이나 다른데서 안되요
<Work^Seony> 가벼운 배포판일수록 한글 때문에 고민하시는 분들이 많죠...
<monos> 라즈비안 같이 가벼운 데스크탑을 원해요
<Work^Seony> 가벼우면서 쓰기 편하고 패키지 설치 편한 배포판은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> http://i.imgur.com/7uGc9uo.png
<Work^Seony> 극도로 가벼운 리눅스가 필요하시면, 젠투나 슬랙웨어 같은걸 쓰셔야하죠..
<readytoact> 유독.. '이 윈도우즈는 정품이 아닙니다' 만 보이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 회사 라이센스 있는데 -_-.. 귀찮..
<razGon_web> 젠투!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 왠지 트리플 모니터 같아보이네요..
<readytoact> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 오오 트리플 오오
<readytoact> 오른쪽엔 뱀웨어 리눅스고
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 회사서 굴러다니는 모니터 주워다가
<readytoact> 연결한겁니다... -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 저렇게 해야 앞자리 옆자리 사람 안보여요. 바리케이트용
<monos> readytoact: 트리플 스샷이 한방에 다 되네요
<readytoact> monos: 아
<readytoact> 윈도우 툴중에
<readytoact> faststone capture
<readytoact> 전 주로 5.3 버전 씁니다. 올드앱스에서 받으시면 되요.
<readytoact> 윈도우 캡쳐 도구중엔 최고라고 생각합니다.
<monos> 트리플 모니터 할려면 dp 단자 없으면 비디오 카드 2개 달아야 된다고 하던데요
<readytoact> 노트부이라
<readytoact> 기존 단자랑 DP있어요
<readytoact> 원래 리눅스가 메인이었는데
<monos> 저두 리눅스가 메인 되고 싶은데 게임을 못버리고 있음
<readytoact> 그래픽 카드 드라이버가 조금 불안정해서
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> 블리자드만이라도 리눅스 클라이언트 만들어주면 좋겠어요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 윈도 메인으로 쓰고 가상으로 리눅스 3D기능 다 돌리고 있어요
<readytoact> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 사실 컴피즈랑 유니티 때문에 ㅎㅎ 뽀대죠 뽀대
<monos> readytoact: 님 가상으로 리눅스 깔면 전체 화면으로 쓸수 있어요?
<readytoact> 저렇게 독 걸어놓고 맥 UI랑 비슷하게 해놓으면
<readytoact> 쓰기 편하더라구요.
<readytoact> monos: 네
<monos> 나도 3모니터 되면 저렇게 쓰고 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 전기 때문에 3대는 못쓰겠어요
<monos> 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 모니터들 사이즈가 무지막지하다보니, 모니터만도 전기세가 장난 아니더라구요
<monos> 저두 전기세 때문에 모니터는 2대 잇는데 거의 1대는 안 틀어요
<monos> CCFL 방식이라 엄청난 전기 먹어요
<monos> LED만 좀 봐줄만 한데요
<monos> LED는 30W 대부분 요즘 제품들이 그렇게 나오던데요
<Work^Seony> LED가 그나마 좀 덜먹죠?
<monos> 옛날 CCFL방식 이건 뭐 90W네요 완전 컴퓨터
<monos> 잘 모르지만 LED나오는 제품들이 TDP가 낮아서요
<monos> 요즘 20W 모니터도 나오던데요
<readytoact> 가상 풀스크린
<readytoact> 잘 되네요
<readytoact> http://i.imgur.com/Jjo4ZDy.EKdD57
<monos> 27인치가 20w 엄청 적게 적기 먹음
<readytoact> 읭
<readytoact> 링크가
<readytoact> 깨졌네
<monos> 링크 안나오네요
<Work^Seony> 제 모니터는 대당 100w ㅎㅎ  아 전기세...
<monos> 저는 아주 구형 22인치 LCD있는데 거의 잘 안틀어요
<monos> 겨울에 추울때 틀면 따듯해요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<monos> 22인치가 100w 전기 먹어요
<readytoact> imgru연결이 잘 안되네요.
<monos> 리눅스는 GUI로서는 망했다고 자꾸 그러던데 안드로이드는 어떻게 GUI로 성공할수 있었죠?
<Work^Seony> GUI로 성공한게 아니라, 스마트폰으로 성공했다고 봐야겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 마케팅도 한몫했고...
<monos> 리눅스가 이제 스마트 자동차로도 나온다고 하던데 앞으로 어떻게 나올지?
<monos> 리눅스 배워두면 정말 유용하긴 하겠어요
<monos> 실 생활에 엄청나게 많이 활용 될거 같아요
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 자동차에도 리눅스가 들어가서
<readytoact> 다 해킹되요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 세계 보안전문가들이 전세계를 돌아댕기면서
<readytoact> 스마트카 해킹하는거 자랑질 하고 다녀요
<readytoact> drake_kr: 혹시 조성제 님 아세요? kde
<drake_kr> 네 약간요
<readytoact> 아 지금 저희랑 같이 일하고 계셔서 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 저 리붓좀 하고 오겠습니다. -_- 마우스가 이상해 졌네
<drake_kr> 일본은 대단하군요..
<drake_kr> msx용 어플리케이션이 2001년도에도 나왔었네요..
<drake_kr> 2006년도에도..
<drake_kr> 한국에서는 일어나기 힘든일..
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면, 일본이라서 가능한 일일지도 모르죠
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 안녕하세요.  오랫만입니다
<drake_kr> 넵 오랜만입니다
<monos> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 넵~ 금요일이라 아침에도 정신이 말짱하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 바쁘시죠?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 엌
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 님 오랬만이네요
<drake_kr> 네 간만입니다
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 말씀하세요
<drake_kr> 부컨택터 두명 따로 뽑아야 될듯 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 하기싫대요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 하기 싫은건 아니고..?!?
<bluedusk|P7120> 하아.. 맥북에어는 포기하고 걍 인민에어 사다가 깔아쓰기로 했어요.ㅠ
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 하이~~~
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 전자우편 주소가 me@드레이크.케알.....맞죠?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 pydio라고 하는 Ajaxplorer로 개발해보신 분 계세요...
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 개발은 아니고 깔아 쓰고 있긴 합니다
<Work^Seony> pydio에서 restful api를 제공하는데, 어떻게 쓰는지 문서화가 제대로 안되어있어서요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 그부분은 도움이 안되겠네요..;
<bluedusk|P7120> 그냥 전 깔아쓰고 거의 ftp 대용으로만 쓰고 있어서.;
<Work^Seony> 웹상에서 파일관리를 좀 해야할 일이 생겼거든요..
<Work^Seony> 자동으로 유저 생성하고, 내부적으로 자동 로그인에 자동 폴더 생성 등등..
<monos> 우분투 서버 버전 깔고 x윈도우깔고 open 박스 깔았는데 한글 적용을 못시키겠네요
<drake_kr> 으, 전화가 와서 잠시 나갔다 왔습니다
<monos> drake_kr: 님
<monos> 혹시 openbox 패널이 월래 없는건가요?
<monos> 한글 입력 적용시킬려니 아무리 해도 모르겠네요?
<drake_kr> 잠시만요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 애들이 하기싫다고 직접 이야기한건 아닌데, 확실히 다른 관리자들 하는거에 비해서 일은 없는데 아예 신경도 안쓰는 분위기네요..
<Work^Seony> 안시키니까 안하는갑네요
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 하이~~~
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 넵 메일 받았구요
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 전자우편 주소가 me@드레이크.케알.....맞죠?
<jasonjang> 아~ 예. 그럼 됐어요.
<jasonjang> 그럼 나는 됐어요.
<drake_kr> 음, pcb 뜨는것까지는 제가 못 하고요
<drake_kr> ap선정이랑, 아키텍트까지는 할수 있을것 같습니다. 그리고
<drake_kr> 그건 누구나 다 할수 있을것 같구요..
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 강제적으로 시킬수는 없는 노릇이죠.. 학교선배도 아니고, 돈을 주는것도 아니니..
<jasonjang> 예, 기다리께요. ^^
<drake_kr> 으, 어리고 책임감있는 친구가 좋은데..
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 본인들이 안하겠다고 말 안하면 걍 냅두세요.  일이 있어서 시켰는데 안하는거면 문제가 있지만, 없는 일을 찾아서 하라고 하긴 좀 그렇잖아요..
<drake_kr> 음, 없는 일을 찾아서 하라는건 아니구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭘 어떻게 해야 할지를 모르는거 일수도 있잖아요.;
<drake_kr> hacking_u한테는 서브도메인 받아오라는거 시켰고
<drake_kr> kyuling한테는 14.10 dvd 신청 시켰거든요
<drake_kr> 사실 hacking_u같은 경우는 한번 하면 곧잘 하고, 기간이 정해져 있는거라면 곧잘 하는 느낌인데..
<drake_kr> kyuling의 경우 dvd 신청 해야 되는 시점인데 전혀 진행상황 이야기도 안 해서요..
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 아흠.;
<drake_kr> hacking_u같은 경우는 잠시 다른사람이 하면 삘받아서 할듯 싶고 해서
<bluedusk|P7120> 인민에어 사서 해킨 깔기로 했는데.. 해킨 깔며 삽질할거 생각하니 왜 즐겁죠?
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 컨택터 1~2명 자원을 받아야 하는데.. 영어 꼭 잘해야 하는건 아닌데..
<Work^Seony> 페북이나 포럼에 공지 올려보죠
<drake_kr> 그래서 seony님께서 수고해 주시면..
<Work^Seony> 둘다 올릴까요? 하나만 할까요?
<drake_kr> 둘다요
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고, 그 두명한테는 미리 얘기를 해줘야 기분 안나쁠 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> kyuling은 그냥 같이 할 수 없을것 같고요
<drake_kr> kyuling한테는 이야기했구요
<drake_kr> hacking_u한테는 지금 이야기할게요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<drake_kr> 사실 어린 친구들이 관리를 맡아주면 서로 힘들긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 그럼에도 불구하고 좀더 많은 기회를 누렸으면 하는 마음이에요
<drake_kr> 솔직히 3~40대 사람들이 관리자 하고 그러면
<drake_kr> 서로 편하긴 하겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<jasonjang> <--- 턱걸이"라고 우기고 싶은... ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 물 나이(스물), 헌 나이(설흔, 마흔), 쉰 나이 (팍 쉰) ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 하고싶은건요
<drake_kr> 기회를 주고, 잘 하면 칭찬해주고 그런걸 원해요 :)
<drake_kr> 요즘 10대 20대 아이들이 기회주의자가 되는 이유는
<drake_kr> 어른들이 기회를 주지 않아서 그럴거라는 생각이에요
<drake_kr> 우린 어렸을때부터 '하지마'라던가 '안돼' 라는 말을 너무 많이 들어서..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 저 우분트 서버 버전  설치 -> x윈도우 설치 -> 오픈박스 설치 -> 패널 설치 까지 했는데 한글 입력이나 한글 브라우저에서 보이게 하는방법을 모르겠습니다.
<monos> 검색해도 잘 안나오네요
<drake_kr> 음
<monos> http://smores.tistory.com/538 여기 친철하게 커스텀 할수 있게 나오는데요 한글 설정은 안나와요
<drake_kr> 하긴 이거 그림그려가면서 설명해야 될텐데..
<monos> 한글 입 출력이 문제네요
<drake_kr> 그거 관련해서 5월에 raven이 발표했었는데..
<drake_kr> libhangul0 패키지 설치했었나..
<drake_kr> 저야 원격으로 터미널만 되면 ok니까 별 신경은 안 씁니다만..
<monos> 저는 목표가 엄청나게 가벼운 gui를 사용하고 싶어서요 저만의 gui를 목표로 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> input method로 영문검색이 훨씬 나을겁니다..
<drake_kr> 엄청나게 가벼운 gui..
<drake_kr> fbterm
<drake_kr> ...
<monos> 한글 출력도 ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ 이런식으로 나오네요
<drake_kr> 일단 영어가 아니라고는 인식하는군요
<drake_kr> 기본 폰트가 설치될텐데..
<drake_kr> raven이 오픈박스 설치하니 바로 한글이 되던데 음..
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 우분투 한국 사용자 모임에서 컨택터(Contactor)를 모집합니다.
<Work^Seony> 한국 우분투 유저들을 대표하여 다른 나라의 우분투 유저모임이나 혹은 캐노니컬 등과 연락하여 한국 사용자 모임의 발전과 사용자를 위해 활동하는 중요한 운영자 중 하나입니다.
<Work^Seony> 자격요건은 우분투를 사랑하고 적극적이며 활발하신 분들이면 되겠습니다.   지원을 희망하시는 분께서는 여기에 댓글을 달아주시거나 제게 메시지를 보내주세요.
<Work^Seony> 내용 괜찮아요?
<drake_kr> 넵 좋습니다
<monos> 정말 좋네요
<monos> 우리나라도 리눅스를 많이 써서 마소왕국에서 벗어나야 되요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> MS Windows가 얼마나 잘 만든 물건인지 리눅스를 파면 팔수록 느끼게 되는 아이러니
<monos> 엑스 윈도우에서 한글 대게 할려면 어떻게 해야 될까요?
<Work^Seony> monos, 제가 한글 관련해서 도움을 드리지 않는 이유는요,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 설명하려면 엄청나게 많은 것들을 아셔야되요
<Work^Seony> 왜 한글이 안되는지 이해하려면, x-windows가 어떻게 생겨먹은 놈인지부터 알아야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 현재 한글이 입력되는 ibus, nabi 같은 프로그램들은요, gtk2라고 하는 라이브러리를 기반으로 작성된 건데,
<Work^Seony> 이 gtk2라는 것이 우리가 쓰고있는 gnome의 근본이 되는 핵심 프로그램이에요
<Work^Seony> 따라서, 설치하시는 x-windows의 윈도우매니저 기반이 gtk가 아니면, 한글을 쓸 방법이 없는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 결국 부컨택터 둘은 fired?
<Work^Seony> 네 퇴출 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하나는 건강상 문제로 일단 짜르는게 맞는데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 ...
<DarkCircle> 8월달 초에 닥달 한번 했는데 답이 없네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 전에 미국간다는 이야기는 있었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 연락 없을듯.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 요즘 학생비자 받는거 엄청 어려운데,
<DarkCircle> 왜 가는지 정확하게 기억은 안나는데
<Work^Seony> 그래도 잘 받았나보네요..
<DarkCircle> 아마 연수 겸 인턴 뭐시갱인가 그럴듯.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 굳이 자르려하지 않아도
<DarkCircle> 둘은 사실상 공석이나 마찬가지.
<PotatoGim> 컨택터 지원에 욕심이...
<DarkCircle> 컨택터인가 뭔가 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 하면서 이 채널에 와서 문제점이 어쩌고 블라블라 이런걸 본적이 없는거 같음 'ㅅ'a
<DarkCircle> 아마 그 이유가 그 자신이 일을 안해서라기보단 "누군가가 문제제기를 하지 않"거나 "애초에 일이 벌어지지 않"기 때문인게 아닌가 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/  하고 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam  여기가 저희 공식 페이지입니다...
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 컨택터 해보실래요?'
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 제가 그만두는게 아니라 저랑 같이 하시는 거에요...
<PotatoGim> 자리가 주어지면 그에 맞는 역할을 해야할텐데 잘하지 못할까봐 걱정되네요...
<Work^Seony> 어려운 일은 없어요.  우리 한국팀이 워낙 마이너라서...
<jasonjang> 왕 별 말씀, pHotatoGim
<jasonjang> PHotatoGIM  이 더 보기 좋네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 잘하지 못할까봐 걱정이라면 한번 잘 못 하면 됩니다
<jasonjang> 풉! 짱 drake_kr
<drake_kr> 오히려 잘할까봐 걱정인데요
<drake_kr> 포럼관리자에게도 이야기했구요
<drake_kr> 포럼관리자가 잘못해서 포럼을 싹다 날려도 괜찮습니다
<drake_kr> 일주일에 한번 백업하고 있으니..
<monos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/ 우분투 미니 버전도 있군요?
<DarkCircle>  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미니버전이 아니라 네트워크 설치 이미지에요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 일주일에 한번 백업이면 이게 말이 그렇지 시간도 필요하고 그렇기 때문에 백업 동작 한번 걸리면 엄청 많을땐 몇시간도 걸리죠 .
<DarkCircle> 그래서 일주일에 한번 백업이라는게 허접해보이겠지만 정말 안전한 방법이라는.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 자동화 해야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그래서 진짜 날리겠다는 휴먼 없겠지 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_kr> 자동화 스크립트 짜기 귀찮
<DarkCircle> crontab 에 넣어버리세요.
<drake_kr> 긍게 그게 귀찮 -.-
<DarkCircle>  /etc/cron.weekly
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 딴사람 시켜요 그럼
<DarkCircle> 휴먼 시키시면 되자능...
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅇ_ㅇ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 묘족이되어서
<bluedusk|P7120> 묘족 시키면 되겠네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 냐아앙!!!
<DarkCircle> 채연이가 잉네?
<drake_kr> 오 bluedusk|P7120 좋은 정보 감사
<drake_kr> 채연이 바빠
<jasonjang> bluedusk, 어디서 자꾸만 버럭질을!! 콱 ! ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang, 원래 자주 해줘야..=__=;
<drake_kr> 암튼 내일은
<drake_kr> 고기파티 합니다
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 노원구
<drake_kr> 고기파티
<bluedusk|P7120> 내일 토욜인데요
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 나 내일, 한국에 없는데....으~
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 아 저 담주에 이사가요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 지구에는 계시는거죠?
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요샌
<drake_kr> 에베레스트 정상에서도 와이파이가 되는 시대
<bluedusk|P7120> wifi + lte 돼는 모듈을 찾아봐야겠네
<jasonjang> 입이 약오르니까 글쵸. 못 먹어서...
<bluedusk|P7120> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang, 님이 못드시는만큼 drake_kr 옹이 드실꺼에요
<drake_kr> 와 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 이번에는 컴터 오래 쓰네요..
<drake_kr> 제가 거의 1~2년마다 한번씩 컴터를 교체해왔는데
<drake_kr> 이번에 3년 넘게 쓰고 있어요
<monos> 전 컴퓨터 사면 적어두 4년이상입니다.
<monos> 그런데 요즘 욕심이 너무 생겨서
<monos> 테블릿 미니pc arm 막 다 사고 싶어져요
<monos> 맥북 맥 미니
<monos> 엄청난 욕심 나를 지배 해요 그래도 자제 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 애플 시작하면 파산합니다
<drake_kr> Work^Seony님을 보시면 아시겠지만 이번에 또 6천달라짜리 지르셨지요..
<DarkCircle> 부의 상징
<drake_kr> 부의 상징은
<jasonjang> 쒸레기 통. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 쓸모없는 비싼거지
<DarkCircle> 전 연구실에 있는 맹민희와 맹북에어만으로 겨우겨우 감지덕지 ...
<drake_kr> 구찌백이나 루이비통지갑
<DarkCircle> 만수르 횽님이 서민 코스프레 한다고 산 1억짜리 시계 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 현기차 같은거
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 현기챀ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이번에 교황이 탄 그차가 ... 선정된 이유가 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> "서민스러워서"
<jasonjang> 퇴근?
<jasonjang> 답이 없어서 봤더니 벌써 퇴근했구나.....seo ny
<Work^Seony> 지금 퇴근합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 컹~
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 누굴 좀 만나야해서 나중에 올께요
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 쒸레기
<jasonjang> 통
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 10년전의 현기는 좋았는데
<drake_kr> 요샌 왜 이지랄임
<bluedusk|P7120> 국민이 호구인걸 알아버려서 그럼
<drake_kr> 호갱끼데쓰까
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2298401&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1006&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<razGon_web> 요런거 괜찮을까요?
<readytoact> +_+
<readytoact> 맨날 번들 키보드만 쓰는저에게는
<drake_kr> 괜찮다는 얘기는 많지만
<readytoact> 무선이군요.
<readytoact> 블투가 아니라
<drake_kr> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<readytoact> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ;;
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> 블투라니
<bluedusk|P7120> 기계식 블투라니
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 왜 drake_kr 님은 이상한거 링크 걸어서 지르게 만드시나요?
<drake_kr> ?
<readytoact> 헐
<readytoact> 지르는 분이 더 대단
<drake_kr> 이상한건가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 너무하네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 예전에 블투 기계식 찾다 못찾아서 포기했는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 이렇게 링크 걸어주시면
<bluedusk|P7120> 사야 하잖ㅇ ㅠ
<readytoact> 헉
<readytoact> 멀티페어링까지
<bluedusk|P7120> 울고싶다
<drake_kr> 지름포이즌 효과
<drake_kr> 원하는 물건을 손에 쥘때까지 20데미지
<drake_kr> 구매와 관련없는 행동 불가
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 님 나쁨요
<bluedusk|P7120> 나같은 무쓸모 인간에게 이런시련을
<readytoact> 저에겐 그냥
<readytoact> 그저
<readytoact> 그림의 떡
<bluedusk|P7120> 음핫학
<readytoact> 아흠
<readytoact> 또 서초로 외근을
<readytoact> 고객사의 총알받이
<bluedusk|P7120> 재고가 없네요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이거슨
<readytoact> 블덕님을 위해서라도
<bluedusk|P7120> 악마존에서
<bluedusk|P7120> 찾음
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-;
<readytoact> 재고가 있는 곳을 찾아드려야죠
<readytoact> 아 찾으셨군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 다행히 악마존이 한국까지 다이렉트 쉬핑 안한다네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 음핛학
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 이런 상태면
<bluedusk|P7120> 안질러도 될꺼 같은데요
<DarkCircle> ...블투 기계식인데 16만원이면 엄청 싸네요
<readytoact> http://www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1993&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall
<readytoact> 음화화화홧
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-
<bluedusk|P7120> 왜 구매가 돼죠?
<readytoact> 꼭 구매하셔서 인증샷이라도.. 사진으로나마 구경을..
<bluedusk|P7120> 아
<bluedusk|P7120> 이건 청축이네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 음핫학
<DarkCircle> 체리키계열의 블투보단 ... 기왕이면 ...
<DarkCircle> 리얼포스 계열의 블투가 ...
<readytoact> http://www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1995&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall
<readytoact> 적축입니다
<bluedusk|P7120> 어쩜 이럴수 있쬬?
<bluedusk|P7120> ...
<readytoact> 전 고객사 외근을 ;;;=3=3=3
<DarkCircle> 웬지 흠 전 저... 차라리 마제스터치가 위장무늬라든가 아니면 핑크라든지 이런거였으면 좋겠...
<monos> 예전엔 링크 걸면 제목 알려주는 봇 있었는데 갑자기 없네요
<Wine> 삼바 계정별 설정 까지 완료~
<Wine> 근데 저 오늘 새로운 사실을 알았는데 나스 서버가 이기능이 다 들어있더라구요 AD 에도 붙일수 있나?
<Wine> 있겟죠?
<Wine> 이제 ldap 해야 겠네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 우헤헤
<bluedusk|P7120> 크롬에서 isp 결제가 안됨
<bluedusk|P7120> 지름신을 이겼음
<bluedusk|P7120> 역시 우분투 + 크롬 조합이면
<bluedusk|P7120> 왠만한 지름신을 이기는듯
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 젠장....ㅠㅠ 걸려들었네요... 살거같아요..ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 뭐를 사시려고 ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<razGon_web> 앗1! 다행이다..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 한글자판이 없다!!ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 디게 탐나네요.
<drake_kr> 한글자판은 끼우면 되는데요
<PotatoGim> Wine: 제가 아는 NAS 벤더들 선에서는 모두 AD에 붙이실 수 있어요.
<drake_kr> http://www.funshop.co.kr/goods/detail/27807?t=nl
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/images/5/56/Truly_Ergonomics_Keyboard_207_Blank-Keys.jpg
<drake_kr> 첨보는사람은 못치것네요
<drake_kr> 추석때 좋은 키보드
<drake_kr> 조카들이 쌩까는 키보드
<PotatoGim> 여기에 세벌식은 보너스.
<Wine> nas 서버 중에 리눅스 AD 가능한 기종 어떤게 있나요?
<Wine> 브랜드 추천좀~
<drake_kr> wd mbl이요
<drake_kr> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=280 debian sid
<PotatoGim> OMV 사용하셔도 될거에요~
<PotatoGim> 사용 규모가 어떻게 되시나요?
<Wine> 사용자 50명 이하요
<monos> omv 설치 어제 실패
<Wine> omv 는 모에요?
<monos> 프리스나스 같은거에요
<monos> 매나 리눅스
<monos> 프리나스
<monos> 해그놀러지
<monos> 그냥 리눅스 모르는 사람들이 GUI로 쉽게 나스 사용하게 해주는 프로그램이요
<Wine> 아
<PotatoGim> OpenMediaVault이고, NAS 관리 기능을 제공하도록 패키징한 리눅스 배포판이라고 보시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> FreeNAS도 한 종류이고요.
<monos> 요즘은 뭐 리눅스 몰라도 마우스 클릭만으로 다 해버리니
<PotatoGim> SMB 규모면 적당한 PC에 OMV나 FreeNAS 설치하시면 될 것 같은데..
<monos> OMV나 해그놀러지가 정말 잘만들어졌다고들 해요
<monos> 저는 ㄴㄴ ㅐ 컴퓨터 OMV깔려고 어제 아무리 해도 안되더라구요
<monos> 그래서 포기 했음
<monos> 국내에 정보가 너무 없어요
<monos> 한글화 되면 정말 좋을텐데
<Wine> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/personalcloud/expert/
<Wine> 요개 AD 가능한건가요>?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> monos: 리하이요
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 키캡은 나중에 해도 되죠? 스티커로...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 키감이 별루로 될까요?
<monos> razGon_web, 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 우분투 서버 버전에 x윈도우 설치 했는데 startx 하면 바로 실행이 안되고
<monos> 컨트롤+c 3번 누르면 실행 되요 왜 그런지 아시는분?
<Wine> 업데이트 하고 하면 문제 없던데...
<Wine> xinit 설치 하고 ubuntu-desktop 설치 하면 그냥 되던데
<PotatoGim> monos님, OMV 한글화 말씀하시는게 메뉴의 한글화를 말씀하시는 거죠?
<monos> 네
<monos> 저는 omv 설치 실패 해서 안깔려고요
<monos> 그냥 우분투 서버 버전 쓸려고요
<PotatoGim> 흠.. 그렇군요...
<monos> 우분투 서버 버전만 깔아서 x윈도우 깔고 openbox 깔고 지금 하는데요
<monos> 생각보다 너무 어려워요
<monos> x윈도우에서 파이어폭스 깔았는데
<monos> 루트로 안들어오니 adblock도 안깔리네요
<ipeter> 프로젝트 진행중인데, 메일 들어가지는건 안되는데(네이버) 클라우드 통해서는 뭔가를 올릴 수 있네요.
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 작업 문서라든지 파일 정리한거 나중에 보려고 올리면
<ipeter> 보안에 걸리나요?
<ipeter> 프로젝트 경험이 없어서요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero> ipeter: 보안에 걸리지 않을까요..? 자세한건 담당 PM 에게 물어봐야 되겠지만, 아마 안될 것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 네네
<DarkCircle> 보안성 체크하고 승인받으신 다음에 올리는게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 물어보고 올릴껄...이미 몇개 제 업무 담당 사진 올렸어요.
<ipeter> 걸려서 문제 일으키면 어쩌죠
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 지우면 되죠 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 지우면 원격에도 지워질테니.
<ipeter> 아...프로젝트 처음이다 보니까...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 클라우드에서는 이미 삭제 했는데요
<ipeter> 이미 로그나 파일정보같은건 보안프로그램에 다 남지 않았을까 싶네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 나중에 말 나오면 실수로 폴더에 잘못 붙여넣었다 라고 하면 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 드롭박스 쓰시는거 아닌감유?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 구글 드라이브요
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 구글은 서버에 남는데 ...
<ipeter> 서버에 남는다는건 무슨 의미죠?
<ipeter> 어디서버요?
<DarkCircle> 구글에 남죠.
<ipeter> 아..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 문제는 일단 여기만 안걸리면 되는데..
<ipeter> 제가 일하는 회사요.
<razGon_web> 기계식 키보드에 스티커,... 별루인가요?
<DarkCircle> 서버에서 워닝만 안뜨면 되니 그냥 시치미 뚝 떼고 있다가 나중에 말 나오면 그때 얘기해요. 괜히 섣불리 그랬다고 했다간 뭐라 뭐라 할듯하니 ...
<DarkCircle> 기계식 키보드는 ...
<DarkCircle> 무각인이 짱인듯요 'ㅅ'/
<razGon_web> 저 못외워요..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네네. 고맙습니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<DarkCircle> 한 2주만 고생하시면 금방 외워요.
<razGon_web> 이런게 나와버려서리요..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 두벌식 쓰실테니 ...
<razGon_web> 옙
<DarkCircle> 전 자판에 뭐 찍혀있어도 안찍힌걸로 생각하고 두들기거든요.
<razGon_web> 근데 자판 구조가 컴팩트로 바뀌어서 한글 외우기 힘들듯해서요.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 정답.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 함 도전해볼까요?
<DarkCircle> 어차피 ㅂㅈㄷㄱ 순서는 안바뀌어요.
<razGon_web> 일단은 스티커는 사두고 해보려구요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 치다가 오타나면서 신경질 몇번 팍팍 내다보면
<DarkCircle> 열받아서라도 외워져용 'ㅅ'/
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 환자보는 시간이 늦어지겠네요.ㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, http://imgur.com/a/8ESMW
<bluedusk|P7120> 이게 말이 되나요?
<PotatoGim> 와...
<PotatoGim> 이건 뭐...
<PotatoGim> 덕중에 덕은 양덕이라더니...
<bluedusk|P7120> 왠지 drake_kr 님 마인크레프트 서버도 저럴꺼 같다는 느낌이..-_-;
<readytoact> 흐
<readytoact> 저희
<readytoact> 암호해독 서버용으로 들어온 서버로
<readytoact> -_-.. 게임을 풀옵으로 돌려봐야하는데
<readytoact> 암호기술팀 넘어가기전에...
<PotatoGim> 암호 해독용이면 대체 스펙이...
<monos> 어떤게임을 풀옵으로 돌리는데요?
<monos> vlc플레이어 말고 리눅스용 mx플레이어 같은건 없죠?
<readytoact> 어떤겜인지는
<readytoact> -_- 게임을 제가 잘 몰라서
<readytoact> 현존하는 게임 중 최고 사양을 요구하는 게임을
<readytoact> 돌려보려는거죠
<readytoact> 그래픽카드가
<readytoact> 엔비디아 테슬라 K10 * 2
<pchero> 이야...
<pchero> 씨퓨는요?
<monos> mxplayer 컴파일 하는데 자꾸 에러나요?
<monos> hecking for ebx availability ... yes
<monos> Checking for yasm ...
<monos> Error: yasm not found, use --yasm='' if you really want to compile without
<readytoact> 씨퓨는 제온인데 잘 안봐서
<DarkCircle> mxplayer 그냥 받아서 쓰시지 ...
<monos> DarkCircle, 님 apt-get install mxplay 있어요?
<readytoact> mx 플레야
<readytoact> 있나요?
<monos> 없어서요
<DarkCircle> 흠
<monos> apt-get 으로 없어서 제가 홈피에서 tar-gz받았는데요
<monos> 풀어서 컴파일할려니 자꾸 에러 떠요
<readytoact> yasm 라는 패키지가 있나
<DarkCircle> apt-get 으로 없으면 deb 패키지 있는지부터 확인을 ...
<DarkCircle> 더블클릭하시면 패키지 관리자에서 알아서 얹어줘요
<readytoact> yasm 패키지 먼저 설치해보세요. not found라니..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> Seony 안 주무심까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아직 11시 밖에 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아 그렇긴 한데
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_- 퇴근시간이네
<bluedusk> 아놔
<bluedusk> 겁나 멍청한듯.;
<bluedusk> 울회사 사내 토렌토 포트 내가 다 막아놓고
<bluedusk> 왜 토렌토 다운이 안받아지냐고 궁시렁거리고 잇었음..ㅡㅡ
<readytoact> ...
<bluedusk> readytoact, 이걸 어카면 좋을까요?
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 정책관리자 아니세요?
<readytoact> 불벽
<bluedusk> 블벽 정책관리 제가 안함
<readytoact> bluedusk님이 막으셨다면
<readytoact> 켁.
<bluedusk> 걍 네턱 이 느리길래 봤더니
<bluedusk> 누가 토렌토 신나게 받길래
<bluedusk> 막음
<monos> Seony, 님 제가 우분투서버 버전에 엑스윈도우 설치 했는데요 이게 startx 치고 컨트로+c를 3-4번 처 주어야 실행 되요?
<monos> Seony, 왜 그런지 혹시 아시나요?
<readytoact> 다시 여실 수 없나요 -0-
<Seony> 처음 듣는 증상인데요
<bluedusk> readytoact, 뭐 열수는 있지만 걍 귀찮아서 집에 토렌트 박스로 받고 잇어요
<readytoact> 뭐 그럼...
<readytoact> 저도 집에다 토렌트 박스 만들어 놓고 써서
<readytoact> -_- 훨 편해요
<readytoact> 눈치 안보이고
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> transmission 만세
<readytoact> 저야 네트워크 관리 제가 하지만
<readytoact> 아.. 인간 지네
<readytoact> 볼까말까
<readytoact> -_- 약간 고어물인거 같은데
<bluedusk> 아 배고픈데 누구한테 밥사달라하지
<readytoact> bluedusk: 어디십니까
<bluedusk> 압구정이요
<readytoact> 머네요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<monos> Seony, 님 리눅스에서 vlc플레이어보다 더 가볍고 자막잘나오고 괜찮은건 없죠?
<Seony> vlc 가볍지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 전 smplayer 씁니다만..;
<bluedusk> vlc보다 가벼운줄은 모르겟네요.;
<monos> 가볍긴한데 더 가벼운걸 원해요 자막도 잘나오고
<monos> 안드로이드에 mx플레이어같은게 리눅스엔 없을까 해서요
<Seony> 가볍고 잘나온다는건, 소ㅓㅇ립할 수 없는 관계잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 성립
<bluedusk> 전 결국 해킨을..ㅠ
<Seony> 미디어 플레이어가 잘나오려면, 결국 모든 코덱과 모든 자막 형태를 다 지원해야하는데, 그러면 가벼워질 수가 없겠죠..
<bluedusk> 맥북에어 포기하고 인민에어로..; ㅠ
<bluedusk> 저녁밥사달라고 할사람 못찾겠네염 ㅠ 걍 집에가서 라면이나.;
<Seony> 그럼, 반대로 사주시면... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 역시 현명하시군요
<Seony> 다들 몰려들 거에요
<monos> root@ubuntu:~/Downloads# dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<monos> (데이터베이스 읽는중 ...현재 89037개의 파일과 디렉터리가 설치되어 있습니다.)
<monos> Preparing to unpack google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb ...
<monos> Unpacking google-chrome-stable (36.0.1985.143-1) over (36.0.1985.143-1) ...
<monos> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable:
<monos>  google-chrome-stable 패키지는 다음 패키지에 의존: libxss1: 하지만:
<monos>   libxss1 패키지는 설치하지 않았습니다.
<monos>  google-chrome-stable 패키지는 다음 패키지에 의존: libappindicator1: 하지만:
<monos>   libappindicator1 패키지는 설치하지 않았습니다.
<monos> dpkg: error processing package google-chrome-stable (--install):
<monos>  의존성 문제 - 설정하지 않고 남겨둠
<monos> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1ubuntu1) ...
<monos> Processing triggers for mime-support (3.54ubuntu1) ...
<monos> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ...
<monos> 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다:
<monos>  google-chrome-stable
<monos> 크롬이 오류로 안깔려요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Seony> 그 정도는 구글 검색하시면 바로 나오는데요... sudo apt-get install -f
<Seony> 구글 찾으면 바로 나오는걸 굳이 도배까지 할 필요야...
<monos> 감사합니다.
<PotatoGim> 와... 테슬라 K10...
<Seony> PotatoGim: 컨택터 해보시기로 결정하셨어요?
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 반대로 사줄려고 해도 사줄 돈이..ㅠ
<PotatoGim> Seony: 기회 주시면 열심히 해보겠습니다~
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 기회는 올때 낚아 채면
<Seony> PotatoGim: 오오~ 축하드립니다.  ㅎㅎ  컨택터 요구조건 1순위가 IRC거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 런치패드 계정이 있으셔야하거든요
<Seony> 혹시 만드셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 아, 네 계정 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 닉이랑 동일합니다.
<Seony> 아 그러면 잠시만요.  컨택터 공식 등록 해드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 일단, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam 하고 http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/ 페이지는 보셨구요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 봤습니다~!
<Seony> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko  여기 가시면 우측에 Join the team이라는 링크가 있어요.
<Seony> 아... 가입하셨겠군요
<Seony> 안하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 엠블램 인가 저거 멋지네요
<PotatoGim> 네, 요청드렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 로코팀 등록은 조금 복잡하거든요.  링크 드릴께요
<Seony> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=launchpad
<Seony> GPG키 등록하고 Code of conduct 사인을 하셔야되요
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 항상 사인할때는 약관을 꼼꼼히 읽고 내용을 충분히 이해 한다음에 사인을
<Seony> 관리자 페이지를 하도 오랫동안 안들어가봤더니, 운영자 등록을 어디서 하는건지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> irc 챈섭도 오랫만이고... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 그런데 링크 하면 제목 알려주는 봇이 없어졌어요
<bluedusk> 넴 출가함
<PotatoGim> Seony: 늦어서 죄송합니다~
<PotatoGim> Seony: 등록 마쳤습니다.
<drake_kr> 세미나 뒤풀이 장소 예약하고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 하나 여쭤볼께요.
<ipeter> 자바나 아파치, 또는 톰캣같이 프로그램을 설치하면 우분투는 그 위치를 어떻게 아나요?
<ipeter> 윈도우 같은경우는 아예 C드라이브, D 드라이브에 설치하겠다
<ipeter> 처음부터 설치 경로를 정해놓고 설치를 시작하는데
<ipeter> 우분투는 apt-get install로 설치를 하면
<ipeter> 어디에 설치가 되는지 궁금합니다.
<drake_kr> /usr/lib 공용 라이부랄이
<drake_kr> /usr/bin 윈도우로 치면 exe파일들 들어가는곳
<drake_kr> /usr/include 공용 라이부랄이 헤더
<ipeter> drake_kr: 드레이크님!!!
<ipeter> drake_kr: 고맙습니다..!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 읭
<ipeter> 아아...근데 왜 톰캣과 아파치는 /usr/lib에 없는걸까요...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> JVM은 발견했는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> (JAVA(
<ipeter> JAVA)
<drake_kr> /usr/share에 들어있는것들도 있구요
<ipeter> usr/share
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 거기에도 있어요.
<ipeter> 드레이크님 그동안 잘 계셨나요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ??
<drake_kr> 일단 자바는 /usr/lib/jvm/ 안에 있는게 java네요
<ipeter> 네네!
<ipeter> 아. 드레이크님?
<ipeter> 혹시 페이스북 친구중에 저랑 공통인 친구중에서요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<DarkCircle> 프리노드섭 완전 개쓰레기 된듯 ㅡ,.ㅡm 캬아아아앗!!!!!!!
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요? 저는 못합니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안좋은 일 있으셨나봐요.  혹시 맥북 때문?
<razGon_Web> Work^Seony: 아니요, 제가 잘못한거죠...
<razGon_Web> 왜 그랬을까요? sudo apt-dist-upgrade...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Web> sudo apt-get-dist-upgarde인가요? ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Web> 여튼 그것땜시 완전히 서버의 웹역할이 망가짐.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Work^Seony> dist-upgrade는 별로 추천되지 않는 명령어에요...
<Work^Seony> dist-upgrade 대신 upgrade를 하라고 권하기도 하죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그거 때문에 웹서버가 망가지진 않을텐데요
<razGon_Web> 덕분에 주말은 그동안 외면했던 서버를 재설치해야 겠습니다
<razGon_Web> 14.04버젼 이제 좀 안정되었으려나요?
<Work^Seony> 괜찮으실 거에요.  어차피 쓰시는 용도가 개인용이니까 괜찮으실 거에요
<razGon_Web> 일단은 성태군에게 로그를 보내서 확인했습니다. 나중에 보완하죠.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-23
<monos> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요 ^.^
<razGon_Web> drake_kr: 나빠요.... 어제 잠을 못잤음... 마체스터키보드..ㅠㅠ
<monos> razGon_Web: 님 wmv파일 감아 보기 하면 이게 느리네요
<razGon_Web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Web> 저는 서버 섣불리 업그레이드 했다가 .ㅠ.
<razGon_Web> 아파치 바보 되었습니다..ㅠ
<razGon_Web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2271815&cate1=861&cate2=902&cate3=921&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] 로지텍 T630 (블랙) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<ipeter> ??
<razGon_Web> Work^Seony: 마눌님이 패러럴즈와 맥을 같이 운용하는데. 이마우스 어떨지요? 트랙패드보다 나을까요?
<razGon_Web> 윈도우를 쓰는데는 마우스가 좀더 낫더군요.
<ipeter> rmcy
<ipeter> 그쵸
<ipeter> 좋아보이네요
<ipeter> 근데 제가 사용해보지 않아서 잘은 모르겠습니다..ㅠ
<monos> 저런거 한번도 사용못해봤는데 스킵현상이나 그런건 안생기면 엄청 편할거 같네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 금요일이라 3시에 퇴근해버렸습니다
<monos> 금요일도 그렇게 빨리 퇴근해요?
<Seony> 금요일이나 월요일이나 걍 같은 요일이에요
<Seony> 다만, 뭔가 큰 일이 벌려질 것 같은건 절대 금요일날 손 안대죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony: 님 안드로이드에서 나오는 프로그램들이 전부 리눅스에 나오는건 아니죠?
<Seony> 안드로이드 앱은 리눅스용 프로그램이 아니에요...
<Seony> 자바로 작성된 자바 애플리케이션이죠..
<monos> 역시
<monos> 자바+ 리눅스 군요
<razGon_Web> Seony: http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2271815&cate1=861&cate2=902&cate3=921&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] 로지텍 T630 (블랙) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<razGon_Web> 이거 어떤지요?
<Seony> 마우스에요?
<razGon_Web> 마우스인데. 트랙패드처럼 활용됩니다.
<Seony> 음... 이건 제가 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 애플 매직마우스 같은거군요
<razGon_Web> 그것도 그렇게 되나요?
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 그런거였군요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 마눌님이 아직 트랙패드에 익숙하지 못하므로 이게 어떨가 생각햇습니다. 매직마우스는 넘비싸고 손에 넘커서요.
<Seony> 트랙패드는 익숙해지시면, 마우스 필요없어지실 거에요
<razGon_Web> 아시잖아요. 여자들이란.... 익숙해지는거에 익숙하지 않아요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어서오세요
<Jung-Kyu> 반갑습니다 ^^
<Seony> 여기가 골수 우분투 한국유저들 아지트랍니다
<Jung-Kyu> 하하하하^^ 네 반갑습니다^__^
<Seony> 새벽이고 아침이고 할거 없이 대화를 하구요, 보통 컴퓨터를 켜놓고 닉을 박아두시는 분들이 많답니다
<Seony> 제가 말씀드린 GPG키 등록과 코드싸인을 마치셨으면, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko  에서 Join을 신청해주세요.
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korean Team in Launchpad
<Jung-Kyu> 이제 GPG 키 가 다 만들어졌는데, 41개나 동기화를 한다네요 맞나요?
<Seony> 확인해볼께요
<Seony> 음... 41개면 뭔가 좀 많이 만드신 것 같네요.  그런데, 어차피 GPG키보다는요, 사실 Code of Conduct 싸인이 제일 중요한 거라서, 그거만 하시면 될 것 같아요
<Seony> GPG키는 나중에 등록하셔도 됩니다
<Jung-Kyu> 네
<Jung-Kyu> 복잡하군요 , 천천히 시도해 볼게요
<Seony> 네
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 출장 잘 갔다오셨어요?
<samahui_TP> 출장댕겨와서 그대로 밤샘했더니 너무나도 피곤해서 회사 바닦에서 잠들었던 1인 입니다...
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 일어나니 점심 다되어 가네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 지금 일어나신거군요ㅕ
<samahui_TP> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 집이시겠네요
<samahui_TP> 집에 가서 쉬어야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> 아뇨
<Seony> 헛~ 그러군요...
<samahui_TP> 회사에 1시반쯤 복귀해서
<samahui_TP> 일하다가
<samahui_TP> 아침에 잠들었어요
<samahui_TP> 8시인가? ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 눈을 떴더니 지금이예요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 참, 여기 오늘 새로 오신 Jung-Kyu 님이 새로운 한국포럼의 부컨택터이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아! 그러시군요
<Seony> PotatoGim님두요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 반갑습니다. Jung-Kyu님 PotatoGim님
<Seony> 다들 다른 일 중이신듯 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아우 너무 피곤해서 집에 가야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui_TP> 운동도 해야되는 토요일인디
<samahui_TP> 농구를 갈까 말까 망설이게 될 정돌 푀곤하네요
<samahui_TP> 넵
<Seony> 피곤한 날은 운동 안하시는게 나아요
<samahui_TP> Seony님도 주말 즐겁게 보네세요
<Jung-Kyu> 반갑습니다^^
<samahui_TP> ^^
<samahui_TP> 그럼 전 이만 가볼께요 나중에뵈요 ^^
<Seony> 넵 들어가세요
<Jung-Kyu> 이제 Code of conduct 사인 마쳤습니다.
<Seony> 고생하셨습니다
<Seony> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko 여기 가시면 우측에 Join 이라는 링크가 있을 거에요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korean Team in Launchpad
<Seony> 한국 유저모임 가입하는 곳입니다.  그게 마지막입니다
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> ipeter_, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오랫만이네요
<ipeter_> 아..! 네!
<ipeter_> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter_> 잘 계셨나요?
<Seony> 뭐 정신없이 바쁘게 살고있어요
<ipeter_> 지금 설탕 프로젝트 들어가서 개발하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 그건 뭐하는 거에ㅛ/
<ipeter_> 지금은 토요일이라서 개인적인 프로젝트 하고 있는데
<ipeter_> 잘 안되네요.
<Seony> 개인적인거면, 공부네요
<ipeter_> 아파치2, 톰캣7 14.04 server에 설치되어 있는데
<ipeter_> mod_jk방식으로 연결시키려 하는데 연동이 잘 안되네요
<ipeter_> 네네.
<ipeter_> web application model1방식으로 하나 만들었구요,
<ipeter_> 젠킨스 통해서 빌드해준다음에 서버로 보내서 돌리려고 하는데
<ipeter_> 일단 아파치 톰캣 연동부분에서 막혀서 좀 시간이 걸리네요.
<Seony> 자바앱들이 좀 설정이 까다롭죠...
<ipeter_> =_= 너무 재미있네요.
<ipeter_> 마약같아요
<ipeter_> 안되면 멈출수가 없어요.
<ipeter_> 계속 썰칭 썰칭 썰칭...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 우부투 버전에 따라서
<Jung-Kyu> Join 눌렀습니다 Approval 기다리네요
<drake_kr> 다음주 뒤풀이 장소 예약했습니다
<Seony> 네.  지금 처리했습니다
<Seony> drake_kr: MK한테 irc 일부 권한 받아왔거든요.
<ipeter_> 설정파일 구조나 디렉터리 구조가 조금씩 달라 참 힘드네요.
<ipeter_> 14.04에는 httpd.conf파일이 없는듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> 네
<Jung-Kyu> ^^
<Seony> 분도님 아얄씨 비번 모르신대요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> ipeter_: 우분투시죠?
<Seony> 우분투는 httpd.conf 사용 안해요...
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 14.04 server입니다.
<ipeter> 그렇군요..
<drake_kr> 이번 우분투세미나
<drake_kr> 물반 고기반입니다
<ipeter> 뭐 항상 server깔면 아파치, 톰캣은 그냥 설치하지만, 연결에서 시간을 많이 보내네요.
<ipeter> 전 이거 연결좀 시키고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 눈팅할께요!
<drake_kr> 이번에 여성커뮤니티와 함께합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> (벌떡)
<ipeter> 저 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대신 뒤풀이장소 조금 비싼데로 섭외했어요
<drake_kr> 여성분들 많이 오신대는데 가성비 따지긴 좀 뭐해서
<Seony> 여성분이 많아서 물반 고기반인거군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 넵 고딩이 너무 많지 않길 빌고 있습니다
<ipeter> 음...고등학교 동아리인가요?
<drake_kr> 여성커뮤니티요
<drake_kr> 독서모임쪽이랑..
<drake_kr> 다음 대표한테 부담 팍팍 줘야징
<ipeter> 많은분들이 오시는군요...
<drake_kr> 미니멈 50명 채울수 있지 않을까 싶어요
<ipeter> 드레이크넴 고생하시겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 저보다
<drake_kr> 여성커뮤니티쪽 분이 고생이죠
<ipeter> 잘가 ipeter_
<ipeter> 음..그분들 컴쪽에 관심 많으신가봐요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 쿼리 드렸어요
<ipeter> dk.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 서원님?
<ipeter> 아아ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 혹시.
<ipeter> 기억나시나요.
<ipeter> 제 못된 사수요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그놈 짤렸습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 전에 있던 프로젝트에 나와서
<ipeter> 설탕 프로젝트로 제 사수가 먼저 갔었죠.
<ipeter> 거기가서도 미친짓을 한거죠.
<ipeter> 맨날 늦게 출근하고
<ipeter> 퇴근은 칼퇴근
<ipeter> 남들에게 모나게 굴고..
<ipeter> 거기 설탕 프로젝트 매니저가 나가라고 했답니다.
<ipeter> 그래서 그 사람 그만두고 제가 그 설탕 프로젝트로 들어간거예요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그런 거군요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 확실히 컴퓨터 종사자들은 개발일을 해야지 많이 느는거같아요.
<ipeter> 거기서 10달을 있었는데 유지보수 일이 없다 허송세월 보내다
<Seony> 그건 그래요
<ipeter> 여기 1주일 동안 배운게 더 많은듯 합니다.
<ipeter> =_= 진짜 몸은 편해도 유지보수 할만한게 못되는듯 싶어요.
<Seony> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-ko Seony
<razGon_Web> 개발자는 개발을 해야 합니다.
<razGon_Web> 의사는 환자를 봐야 합니다.
<razGon_Web> 자기 일 못하면 좀 쑤시는.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 의사중에도 담배피는 의사 많다면서요
<PotatoGim_Home> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> PotatoGim_Home, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/Operators
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/Operators - Ubuntu Wiki
<PotatoGim_Home> 앗...
<ipeter> 아!!!
<ipeter> 저 됐습니다!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim_Home> 열심히 하겠습니다~ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 된거 같아요.
<ipeter> 톰캣-아파치 연동한거 같습니다.
<Seony> ipeter: 오오~ 축하드립니다
<ipeter> mod_jk이용해서요
<ipeter> 거의 12시간을 걸렸군요.
<Seony> PotatoGim_Home, ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.  조만간에 간단한 일 하나 부탁드릴께요
<ipeter> 근데 뭐가 문제인지 잘 모르겠습니다.ㄸ
<ipeter> 또 어떻게해서 만들었는지두요..;;;;;;
<ipeter> 대략 파악은 했는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<PotatoGim_Home> 맡겨주시면 신입의 자세로 최선을 다해서...ㅋㅋ
<igxactly> Seony: 쿼리 대화 괜찮으신지
<orion203_> Hi~
<Seony> igxactly: ok
<igxactly> 안녕하세요 PotatoGim_Home
<PotatoGim_Home> 네, 안녕하세요~!
<igxactly> 이번에 Vice Contactor? 를 맡게 되셨다고 들었습니다.
<PotatoGim_Home> 네 능력이 후달리지만 열심히 해보려고 합니다...^^ 잘 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> permission문제인데 제가 어제 할땐 내버려 뒀던건가요..ㅠ
<igxactly> PotatoGim_Home: 네 그럼 저도 잘 부탁드리겠습니다
<igxactly> 저도 지난 번에 vice contactor가 된 것 같은데(?) 제가 한달 가까이 잠수 비슷하게 해서 짤려도 할 말이...
<drake_kr> 좋은일로 짤린주제에 말이 많오
<bluedusk> 넹?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 할라당~
<drake_kr> 님 방가여
<bluedusk> 엌 오늘 고기파튀 하는날 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 오시던지요
<bluedusk> ...;
<bluedusk> 저 일하러 사무실 나왔어요..;
<monos_> 서울이죠?
<bluedusk> 하지만 일하지 않고 놀고 있음.;
<drake_kr> 사무실 pc에 마인크래프트를 설치하다니
<bluedusk> drake_kr,  http://www.cnet.com/news/minecraft-players-build-working-hard-drives/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Minecraft players build working hard drives - CNET
<bluedusk> 이거 혹시 드레이크옹님 서버에서 벌어진 일 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 왠지의심이
<drake_kr> 뭐죠 저 미친놈은
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 대박~
<bluedusk> 제 짧은 영어실력으로는
<bluedusk> 마인크레프트 안에다가 hdd 를 구현했다는거 같은데..-_-;
<bluedusk> 좀 오떡같다능.;
<jasonjang> 게임을 모르니, 그림봐도 모르겠다는!
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 어 안녕하세요 (__)
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~ 다리는?
<bluedusk> 다리는.. 추석때쯤에 보호대 풀고
<bluedusk> 수술여부 판단한다는데
<bluedusk> 모르겟네요.;
<jasonjang> 예, 고생입니다~ ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 마인크레프트 첨 봐서 위키백과 보던중, 마인크"로 디지털 시계를 만든 동영상 보는 중인데, 이게 대단한 거요?
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 마인크래프트안에서 논리회로를 만든 사람도 있어요.;
<jasonjang> 예, 그보다 더 어렵다네요. 숫자시계
<jasonjang> 난 봐도 모르겠음. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 저도 몰라요.;
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 요즘 해킨은 설치하기 정말 쉽네요
<bluedusk> 걍 설치하면 되네요..-_-
<bluedusk> 이건 뭐지.;
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<bluedusk> 하지만 까탈스러운여석
<bluedusk> 순순히 깔리지 않네요..-_-;
<drake_kr> 게임이 너무 쉬우면 재미없습니다.
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 마법의 언어를 넣으니 설치가 되는군요,...
<jasonjang> 모여? 그게...마ㅁ법
<bluedusk> -x -v GraphicsEnabler=Yes PCIRootUID=0 npci=0x3000
<bluedusk> 부팅할때 해당 옵션을 넣으니 설치 되네요.;
<bluedusk> 무슨뜻인지는 저도 잘.;
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그래서 마법? ㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 제 테스트 놋북은 이제 해킨으로 거듭납니다.;
<bluedusk> 음핫핫
<jasonjang> 그럼 버추얼웨어'에서도 되겠네요?
<jasonjang> 월내 됐쟎요?
<jasonjang> 원래
<monos> jar 자바 파일이 아무리 실행할려고 해도 실행이 안되는데 혹시 자바 터미널에서 어떻게 하는지 아시는분?
<bluedusk> 자바 터미널이 아니라 해당 jar 파일에 실행권한이 있어요?
<bluedusk> chmod +x 해당jar 파일 해서 함 해보세요
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 일단 전 virtualbox 에서 맥 올리고
<bluedusk> 맥설치용 usb 디스크를 만든 다음에
<bluedusk> 해당 usb 를 가지고 lenovo x200 노트북에 설치중입니다.;
<monos> oot@ubuntu:~/Downloads/microemulator-2.0.4# java -jar microemulator
<monos> Error: Unable to access jarfile microemulator
<bluedusk> ls -al 결과도 좀.;
<monos> bluedusk, 님 파일 탐색기에서 우클릭해서 RUNTIME으로 실행해도 안되요
<monos> oot@ubuntu:~/Downloads/microemulator-2.0.4# java -jar microemulator
<monos> Error: Unable to access jarfile microemulator
<monos> root@ubuntu:~/Downloads/microemulator-2.0.4# ls
<monos> CREDITS  TODO  devices  microemu-demo.html         microemulator.jar
<monos> README   apps  lib      microemulator-sources.jar
<jasonjang> 아~ 블더스크, 글케 했군요!! 역시 실력자. ㅎ
<bluedusk> ls -al
<monos> root@ubuntu:~/Downloads/microemulator-2.0.4# ls -al
<monos> 합계 1176
<monos> drwxr-xr-x 5 root  root    4096  1월 14  2010 .
<monos> drwx------ 4 monos monos   4096  8월 23 14:44 ..
<monos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root     629  1월 13  2010 CREDITS
<monos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root    3533  1월 13  2010 README
<monos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root    2256  1월 13  2010 TODO
<monos> drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root    4096  1월 14  2010 apps
<monos> drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root    4096  1월 14  2010 devices
<monos> drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root    4096  1월 14  2010 lib
<monos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root     412  1월 13  2010 microemu-demo.html
<monos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root  516616  1월 14  2010 microemulator-sources.jar
<monos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root  643996  1월 14  2010 microemulator.jar
<bluedusk> microemulator.jar 해당 파일 실행 권한이 없잖아요.;
<bluedusk> chmod +x microemulator.jar
<bluedusk> java -jar microemulator.jar 해보세요
<monos> 네
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 누군가 써둔 블러그에 그렇게 하라길래 따라 한거 뿐이에요
<jasonjang> 겸손질까지?
<bluedusk> jasonjang, http://est0que.tistory.com/393
<myobot> [링크 제목] 해킨토시 설치강좌 - 2. myhack으로 OS X 부팅디스크 만들기 Life is Journey
<bluedusk> 여기있네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 국방부 퀘스트중이라는 블로그 주인.;
<jasonjang> 예 감사. 구경 가보께요.
<monos> 앗 실행 된다 bluedusk 님 너무 고마워요
<monos> 이런걸 확인안하다니
<monos> 너무 미안하네요
<monos> 퍼미션 확인
<bluedusk> monos, 미안하실껏 까지야..;
<bluedusk> 근데 어떻게 난 듣자 마자 실행권한 없어서 그런다는걸 안거지..-_-a
<bluedusk> 신기하네.;
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아유 배아포
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 화장실 다녀오셔요
<jasonjang> 왜 써니님 안보이죠? 혹 누가 알아요? 쪽지 보내도 답이 없네
<bluedusk> 주무시는거 아니에요?
<jasonjang> 통과. ㅎㅎㅎ벌써? 지금 8시, 쪽지 보낸시간은 한참 됐는데...뭐 급한 일 아니니..
<jasonjang> 즐 고기파티!! 저는 이만.
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 어디가시는건가요?
<Jung-Kyu> .
<autowiz> 냠냠냠냠
<autowiz> 저녁 먹을 시간이네요
<autowiz> 피터님 안녕하세용
<jasonjang> 예, 컴 화면 접어두고, 식사 며...딴 일 봤어요. 별 특별한 건 아니랍니다. bluedusk
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나세요
<autowiz> 아직 안자고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 숨어계셨다니!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 요새 잘 지내세죠?
<autowiz> 네 잘 지내고 있습니당 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 앞으로는 잘 못지낼지도 모르겠습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim_Home> 안녕하세요~ㅈㅈ
<PotatoGim_Home> 에고;
<ipeter> 하이고
<ipeter> 무슨일이신데요?
<PotatoGim_Home> 위키 가입을 하려고 하는데 인증 메일이 안날아오네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-24
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> ?
<LinDol> ?
<DarkCircle> 졸리운 아침 ~ㅅ~/
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<lindol> 안녕하세요
<Jung-Kyu> .
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-17
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다.... 만 전 오늘 쉬는날인데 금요일과 마찬가지로 거래처 덕분에 일하네요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3070476&cpage=2&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz_> 허거걱 금요일도 일하시고 오늘도 일하시고 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 뭐 가볍게 몇시간 이내에 끝내고 갈꺼지만 좀 거시기 하네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> HolyKnight님 링크보니 아직도 그런 사람들이 있나 싶네요 ... 라고 하고 싶지만 지난주 무한도전 평창 공연후 뒷모습도 가관이더군요
<samahui_ws> 아직 선진국되려면 멀었습니다
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 그츄
<autowiz_> 되기전에 망할지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 중국 텐진 항 폭발사고가 있었다는데
<autowiz_> 뭐가 터진건지 .. 숨기려는거 같기도 하고 ..   뭐 그렇네요 생각보다 사상자도 많은거 같습니다.
<jun> 안녕하세요~~~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 일주일만에 컴백했습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 텐진 항 폭파는 동영상이 무시무시한데요
<samahui_ws> 핵 터진거 처럼 보여요
<samahui_ws> 아! 확실히 핵은 아니군요
<samahui_ws> 분화구처럼 땅이 뚫리긴 했는데 옆에 차들이 원형 그대로네요... 핵이였음 녹았겠죠
<autowiz_> 네이팜 원료를 수송하다가 터진건지 , 어쩌다가 터지다보니 주위에 있던것들이 썩인건지 , 아니면
<autowiz_> 그냥 독극물인지는 모르겠습니다. 폭발만이 문제가 아니라 아직도 올라오는 독가스도 문제인가 봅니다.
<jun> 주말에 놀러갔다왔더니 텐진항 폭발때문에 난리네요..;;
<autowiz_> 준님 혹시 중국 다녀오신건가요?
<autowiz_> 그냥 중국 사시는건가요?
<jun> 저는 한국에 살고 있고.. 동대문구에 살고 있습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> http://m.insight.co.kr/article.php?ArtNo=30680
<samahui_ws> 전 대충 마무리해서 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_ws> 집에가서 집사람, 딸과 함께 수족관이나 댕기와야 겠네요. 나중에뵈요~
<HolyKnight> @LoneWolf_Ahn: 대한민국에서 핀테크? 스타트업? IoT? 전부 개 풀 뜯어 먹는 소리. 세계 1위 OS 업체에서 3년만에 새 플렛폼을 무료로 풀어도…정부, 금융기관, 100대 사이트중 40%가 무료 업뎃 하지 말라고 설레발 중이다. 근데 핀테크? 풉~~~ ^^
<autowiz_> 구 까지 알려주시는건 찾아오라는 의미이신건가효 호호호
<jun> 동대문구에 오셔서 저를 찾으시면 최소 커피 이상은 대접해야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 커피말고 코피 대접 받는건 아니겠지요?
<jun> 에이~ 제가 그렇게 쪼잔하진 않습니다~
<jun> samba로 공유폴더 설정하려는데 되게 안되네요;;; 뭐부터 꼬인건지;;
<jun> 다들 NAS구현하는데 어떤 솔루션 사용하시나요..
<jun> ?
<razGon_MINILA> 돌아왔습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 닉네임바꿔야 겟군요
<razGon_660M> 후.. 가까운 나라 일본도 다녀오는데 피곤하네요.
<razGon_660M> 두번째 가는 해외여행이고 가족과 같이 가는 거라서 엄청 긴장햇는데. 긴장이 풀리는 느낌입니다.
<jun> 일본 갔다오셨어요..??? 제 친구도 엊그제 일본간다고 갔는데..
<jun> 캬~ 재밌게 놀다오셨나요??
<razGon_660M> 오사카 ...
<razGon_660M> 그냥 가족을 위한 안내원..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_660M> 저는 휴가는 노동입니다.
<razGon_660M> 느낀 점은 일본은 대단한 나라라는 것을 느꼇습니다.
<razGon_660M> 진짜 그러구서 버티는게... ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_660M> 상대방에 대한 배려가 남다르더군요.
<razGon_660M> 단, 그런 만큼 다른 사람의 시선을 더욱 의식하는 상황으로 가겟지만요.
<jun> 음... 그래도 확실히 일본일본 하는 이유가 있나보네요
<jun> 저는 가본적이 없어서;;;
<autowiz_> 일본이 진짜 민패 안끼치려고 하는 문화인데 그만큼 민패 받는걸 아주아주 싫어하는 문화이지요
<autowiz_> 민폐 로 정정합니다.
<jun> NAS설정하기 은근히 힘드네요;;; 그냥 ftp로만 쓰면 되긴 하는데 에흉;;;
<autowiz_> 저는 리눅서버 하나 놓고
<autowiz_> samba 씁니다. 저희 회사 nas  ( iptime ) 제품은 저도 초기세팅할때 힘들었는데
<autowiz_> ftp , web down , samba 켜놓고 씁니다.
<jun> samba가 내부망에서만 잡히나요..? 전 집에 있는 linux에다가 samba를 하려하는데... 이상하게 안잡히네요..
<jun> 뭘 잘못 설정한건지...
<autowiz_> 삼바는 기본적으로 내부망에서만 잡힌다고 보는게 속이 편하실껍니다.
<autowiz_> 중간라우팅 걸리는데서 보통 삼바를 걸러버려요
<autowiz_> 중간에서도 포워딩이 되면 아무데서나 쓸 수 있는데 보통 그렇게 안될거에요
<razGon_660M> 삼바는 그냥 내부망용으로 생각하시는 게 편합니다.
<jun> 어째 안잡힌다고 생각했는데...그런 이유가 있었군요
<jun> 음.. 다른걸 알아봐야하나;;;
<PotatoGim> 포트만 포워딩 되면...
<razGon_660M> FTP로 스트리밍으로 하시면 되요.
<razGon_660M> 리눅스면 다 걸어도 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 389 포트만 포워딩 해주시면 외부에서도 접근은 됩니다~
<PotatoGim> jf
<PotatoGim> 아, 389는 LDAP;
<PotatoGim> 139, 445
<PotatoGim> 139는 옛날 NetBIOS 때문이니까 실제 데이터 주고 받는 45번 포트만 넘겨주시면 접근 가능~
<razGon_660M> 포트포워딩이라면 그쪽 포트를 열어준다는 이야긴가요?
<razGon_660M> 아주 기본적인 것만 알고 있어서리..;;
<PotatoGim> 외부 접근 가능 주소가 없는 경우에 한해서만?
<PotatoGim> 외부 접근 가능한 주소가 있다면... 그냥 접근하셔도 될 것 같네요
<jun> 음.... 짧은 지식으로 이해가 힘드네요;;; 집에가서 고민을 좀 해봐야할것 같습니다
<HolyKnight> @anszmfltmxkf: 몰카충 검거 후기ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ megalian.com/free/41881
<autowiz_> ISP ( sk 텔레콤 , olleh , u+ ) 같은데서 열어줘야 하는데
<autowiz_> 저는 한동안 회사 nas 장비가 smb 가 외부에서 되길래 우와 신기하다 하고 있었는데 그냥 계네들 설정 실수로
<autowiz_> 포트가 열렸었던듯합니다. 몇일 지나니까 안되더라구요 외부에서는
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 영웅님 ... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 여전히 접속중인가요?
<ipeter> 음.
<ipeter> 되는군요.
<razGon_660M> ipeter, 잘계시죠?
<razGon_660M> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_660M> 레오폴드로 변경.. 역시 무선보다는 유선이 좋기는 하군요. 꼬이지도 않고.
<razGon_660M> 필코에 비해서 키감은 괜찮네요.
<ipeter> razGon_660M: 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz_> 평소에는 그냥 pchero 라고 닉넴만 보다가 , 어느날 영웅님이라고 부르셨는데... 갑자기 막... 영화속 영웅을 제가 만난거 같고 (IRC 안에서) ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헉... ^^;;;;
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://blog.ibk.co.kr/1713
<pchero_work> 넵, 하이요. :)
<HolyKnight> http://itworld.feedsportal.com/c/34308/f/624789/s/49091425/sc/3/l/0L0Sitworld0Bco0Bkr0Cnews0C950A35/story01.htm
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3070317&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<HolyKnight> @maso_twt: “학부생들이 졸업하면 삼성전자나 LG전자에 들어갈 거잖아요. 교수로서 실용적인 수업을 해야겠다고 생각했어요. 시대에 발맞추려면 빅데이터와 클라우드 사용법을 가르치는 게 우선이라 생각했고요. AWS를... fb.me/7vbgngChF
<PotatoGim> 와.. 서강대는 삼전 LG 취업 100%인가보네요
<PotatoGim> 짱짱맨...
<HolyKnight> eeee
<HolyKnight> http://ggoorr.com/gg/1846890
<PotatoGim> 흐미.. 애가 많이 다쳤겠네요;
<PotatoGim> 아니 저게 안보이나...?;;
<autowiz_> 생각보다 마티즈 나 모닝의 왼쪽 전방 사각이 넓은 편입니다.
<autowiz_> 프레임이 생각보다 굵은데 차가 작아서 운전자 눈이랑 가까이 있다보니 잘 안보이는게 맞습니다.
<autowiz_> 다만 일반도로도 아니고 아파트 안인데 좀더 바깥쪽으로 확실히 전방 확인하면서 돌아야 했었을거 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 그런데 저거 상황이 좀 모호한게 운전자가 좌회전 돌기 한참 전에 아이가 정지해있는 상태였는데도 들이박은게... 너무 부주의한 것 같네요...
<PotatoGim> 진짜 그냥 앞만 보고 가다가 갖다 박은 것 같네요;;
<autowiz_> 저도 저런적 비슷하게 있습니다. 집중력 부족한상태에서 앞만 보고 가다가 옆에슬쩍보면서 도는데 그 사이에 사람이 있더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 게임에 빠져서 정신이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 게임보단 공부를 해야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그러게요 .. 게임이 너무 빠지면 안되는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 엑스박스용 헤드셋 살려고 알아보고 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 게임용 헤드셋이 기능이 아주 후덜덜 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 기능이 많은가 봐요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 노이즈 캔슬링에, DTS, 7.1 채널에다,
<Work^Seony> 무선 헤드폰, 무선 마이크,
<autowiz_> 진동도?
<Work^Seony> 무선 충전...
<Work^Seony> 헤드셋이 진동인건 잘 모르겠어요...  헤드셋도 진동이 있나요? 아마 패드에만 들어갈걸요
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 여기에 내장 펌웨어까지 탑재되서 기능개선도 되더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 블루투스 되니까 다른 기기하고도 연결이 가능하고...
<Work^Seony> 암튼 제가 생각했던 거보다 훨씬 오만가지 성능이 다 있네요
<autowiz_> 예전에 7.1 채널 헤드셋 ( 나온지 몇년 지났어요) 있었는데 그거 보여드릴려다가 , 잠들어 버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 저 집에 5.1채널 헤드폰이 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 이게 한 10년 된건데,
<Work^Seony> 현대 JPC 268 DX라고 하는 모델이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 광입력 디코더가 별도로 있어서, 돌비 디지털을 디코딩할 수 있는 물건이고, 하드웨어적으로 스피커가 분리된 리얼 5.1채널인데,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 음질이 별로에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_660M> 마이크로 소프트의 새산업동력은 헤드폰사업?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 위의 헤드폰은 마소꺼 아니에요
<razGon_660M> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 엑스박스용으로 나온 제품이라는거죠...
<razGon_660M> 힘든 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 환자가 많은가봐요?
<razGon_660M> 이놈의 나라는 세금만 걷어가는건지.
<razGon_660M> 아니요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 지출이 많은 날이군요...
<razGon_660M> 어제 늦게 잣습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_660M> 예 이번주 지출이 어마어마하게 많아요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 뭐, 세금 30%씩 떼어가는 서양보다는 좀 덜 떼는 걸 거에요...
<razGon_660M> 여기도 그정도 뗴가요.
<razGon_660M> 소득세.
<Work^Seony> 아 그런가요?
<razGon_660M> 의사들의 경우는 30프로는 기본.
<razGon_660M> 미용으로 돈많이 버시는 원장님들은 60%까지 뗍니다.
<razGon_660M> 소득의.
<Work^Seony> 생각보다 많이 내네요
<razGon_660M> 문제는 그 원장님들의 빚은 10억대.ㅋ
<razGon_660M> 의사라는 직업을 돈을 많이 쓸수는 있되, 돈을 많이 벌게는 해놓지는 않앗어요.
<Work^Seony> 음...  그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 잘못됐네요
<razGon_660M> 예견하건데. 10년이나 15년 사이에 의사들의 부채가 세금에 걸리게 하고 그게 재정에 문제가 올날이 올겁니다.
<razGon_660M> 정부가 의사들의 병원 유지비의 증가가 적게는 2배. 많게는 10배이상 오른것을 생각 안한거 같아요.
<razGon_660M> 단순하게 손익계산서.
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 의견은 예전에 여러번 얘기했지만, 이런저런 문제는 둘째치고서라도, 급격한 인구 감소 때문에 뭔가 큰 문제가 올 거라고 생각해요...
<razGon_660M> 이건 의사만 그런건아니고 지금의 개인 사업자가 빚을 지는 형태와 비슷합니다.
<razGon_660M> 맞습니다.
<razGon_660M> 저도 굉장히 공감하는 내용입니다.
<Work^Seony> 다만 급격한 인구감소 및 노령화로 인해, 노인 의료 부분은 오히려 잠시동안이나마 좋긴 하겠네요
<razGon_660M> 그러긴 한데. 노인요양의료비는 동결시키고 있는 시점이구요.
<razGon_660M> 정확히는 보건 복지부 산하 의료 보험공단.
<Work^Seony> 난리가 나겠군요
<razGon_660M> 근데 공단 작년도 이익은 4조인가 5조이고 누적 수익은 13조
<Work^Seony> 돈 벌 사람은 없는데 돈 쓸 사람은 급격하게 늘어날테니...
<razGon_660M> 정부가 병원에게 돈을 안주는 핑계죠.
<razGon_660M> 노인인구 증가로 지금의 돈이 바닥 날거다.
<razGon_660M> 지금 의료계는 아이러니컬한 상태입니다.
<Work^Seony> 더군다나 인건비를 형편없이 생각하는 문화가 함께 시너지를 일으켜서 울나라 경제상황은 2~30년 후쯤에는 아마 폭망하지 않을까 조심스레 예측해봅니다...
<razGon_660M> 예
<razGon_660M> 일본에 이번에 다녀오니. 이해가 되는 구조더군요.
<razGon_660M> 지하철 금액이 1200원에서 7천원까지 나오는 구조
<Work^Seony> 울나라 의료보험제도가 세계 탑급인데 수익이 저렇게 많다니, 뭔가 좀 이상하네요
<Work^Seony> 그만큼 의사쌤이나 병원들한테서 빨대 꽂고 쪽쪽 빠는 건가요?
<razGon_660M> 택시는 오천원기본부터. 만원정도 거리면 5만원.
<razGon_660M> 그런거죠.
<razGon_660M> 이번에 메르스때 나온 게 그런거죠.
<razGon_660M> 환자가 에크모라는 기계를 사용해야 하는데. 턱없이 부족해요.
<razGon_660M> 왜냐면 그거 사용하는 사람은 심장과 폐를 대신해서 움직이는 기계인데.
<razGon_660M> 중환자에게 쓰죠.
<Work^Seony> 굉장히 크리티컬한 기계네요
<razGon_660M> 그게 하루 사용료가 산정해서 10만원 이상 나옵니다. 보험으로. 실제금액은 13만원정도 나와요.
<razGon_660M> 근데 그거 써서 환자가 죽으면 공단에서 사용료 안줘요.
<razGon_660M> 그래서 우리나라에 몇대 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<razGon_660M> 서울에 큰병원. 서울. 아산, 삼성. 카톨릭. 연대.
<razGon_660M> 이정도 병원은 3대인가 4대 잇고.
<razGon_660M> 다른 병원은 1대 있거나 지방병원은 없는데도 많아요.
<razGon_660M> 공단은 지금의 의사들의 임금이 많다고 생각하죠.
<Work^Seony> 의료복지제도의 명암 같군요...
<razGon_660M> 그것을 줄이면 경영이 잘된다. 합니다.
<razGon_660M> 근데. 문제는 의사들은 세금걷고 나면 대기업 과장급 친구보다 못벌수도 있습니다.
<razGon_660M> 다른 업종보다 나은 편이지만,
<razGon_660M> 개인사업자에게서 세금 칼같이 걷는다는데. 그것보다 대기업쪽에서 세금을 걷는 것을 생각하든가
<razGon_660M> 아니면 오바마의 이번 정책은 굉장히 기발햇다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_660M> 임금2배면 최소 세금은 50%증가거든요
<Work^Seony> 울나라의 정경유착을 생각해보면, 대기업에 세금 더 걷는건 앞으로도 어려울 거라고 봐요
<razGon_660M> 뭐 그냥 당하는거죠. 서민.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 정말 특이한 영상을 봤네요...
<Work^Seony> 음모론에서나 볼법한 영상인데,
<Work^Seony> 학교에 우리와 다른 외계인 아이가 입학할 수도 있으니 인종차별(?) 하지 말자라는 영상인데, 문제는 이거 제작자가 유니세프에요 ㅎㅎ...
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJmmtAFHxFo
<Work^Seony> 그것도 유니세프 계정에서 직접 업로드된...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-18
<autowiz> 와우 간만에 블루 스크린 보고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 윈도우7에서요?
<autowiz> 컴이 느려서 재부팅 한번 할려면 세월이군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네 윈7 입니다 아직
<autowiz> 슬슬 윈10 갈까 싶기도 하고
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 가을이 가까웠는데 더 더워진 날씨입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_ws> 안그래도 더운데 에어컨쪽 변압기 교체한다고 에어컨이 안나와요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐...  엄청 덥겠네요
<samahui_ws> 선풍기 바람으로 버티고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 선풍기에서... 드라이어의 향기가 느껴져요
<razGon_660M> 기계식 키보드가 스위치 안에 먼지가 들어가서 타이핑이 않좋아지는 경우도 있나요?
<samahui_ws> 먼지나 이물질 들어가서 않좋아지는 경우도 있죠
<samahui_ws> 반대로 적당한 먼지와 때는 윤할의 역할을 해서 키감이 좋아지는 경우도 있습니다
<razGon_660M> 실제는 그리되도 괜찮지 않나요?
<samahui_ws> 네 그러니까 쓰다보면 조금씩 쌓이는 먼지때와 마모가 적당한 키감을 만들어주기도 합니다
<samahui_ws> 근데 과자 부스러기나 털같은게 들어가서 스위치에 껴지면 스위치도 좀 버릴 수 있고 물이나 끈쩍이는 물질 들어가면 고장도 나죠
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> Seony님 ㅎㅎㅎ 엊그제 용산갈일이 있어서 들렀다가 시간남아서 엑박이랑 플스보는데 눈 돌아가더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안사셨어요?
<jun_> 여자친구가 옆에서 사주까? 이러는데 응 그랬죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오옷...
<jun_> 그랬더니 전제조건이 하루에 30분만 하래요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 됐다고 했죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사람마다 다 다르겠지만, 저는 왜 게임하는걸 와이프나 여친한테 허락을 받아야하는건지 모르겠어요
<jun_> 게임하면 자기랑 안놀아준다 이거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 24시간 놀아주는건 아니잖아요.  그럴거면 티비 보는 건 나한테 허락받고 보라고 하세요.
<Work^Seony> 난 티비 안보니깐 ㅋ
<jun_> 헉 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여자친구가 TV는 저보다 더 안봐요 ㅎㅎㅎ 음... 뭐랄까 여과생활에 관해서는 저보다 더한건 없을꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 게임도 제가 더 많이하구 TV도 많이 보구 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그런 여가생활이, 허락을 받아야한다는게 참... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 같으면 아마 합의를 봤을 겁니다...
<Work^Seony> 남자가 여자보다 잘하는거 한 가지는, 좀 더 논리적이라는 점이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 논리적으로 설파하면서 흑백논리의 오류를 범하게 하면 설득되요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오오 노련하신 서니님
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 저는, 아무리 부부 사이라고 하더라도 각자 자기만의 시간은 필요하다고 봐요...
<jun_> 굴러들어온 복을 찬거 보니 어찌보면 정말 엄청나게 원하진 않았나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 적어도 저는 누구에게도 방해받고싶지 않은 시간은 꼭 필요하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 그걸 결혼하고나서야 깨달았단 점이에요..
<Work^Seony> 결혼하고 가정이 생기고하면 "안정적"인 삶을 산다고 생각했는데,
<Work^Seony> 그 와중에서도 저만의 시간이 필요하더라구요...
<jun_> 음...
<Work^Seony> 혹시 어쿠스틱이라는 웹툰 아세요?
<jun_> 아뇨.. 웹툰안본지 1년정도....
<Work^Seony> 다음에서 연재하는 유명한 웹툰 중 하나인데, 그 작가의 남편이 게임회사에서 일하는 디자이너인가 그래요...  근데, 뭐 직업 때문에 그런진 모르겠찌만 거의 매일 게임을 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 그렇게 게임하는걸 대수롭지 않게 생각하고, 와이프인 자신은 걍 옆에서 자기 할거 하고 그래요..
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 서로 붙어있으면서 각자 하고싶은걸 하는거죠...
<jun_> 오홍~ 명심하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그 만화 보면 종종 등장하는 장면 중 하나가,
<Work^Seony> 남편이 옆에서 음성챗으로 콘솔겜 하고있고,
<Work^Seony> 와이프는 옆자리에서 미드 보고 킥킥대는 장면이 종종 나와요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 각자 다들 성격이 다르고 방식이 다르니 정답이라고 할 순 없겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 암튼 저는 그래요.  저만의 시간이 필요합니다./
<jun_> 지금 150화 한번 봤는데 재미있네요 ㅎ
<jun_> 여자친구랑 저는 그 이야기를 가끔해요
<jun_> 나중에 집사면
<jun_> 꼭 서재를 만들자구요
<jun_> 생각할 꺼 있으면 거기 들어가서 책보면서 생각에 잠겼다가 나오자구 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그때는 터치 금지!
<jun_> 써니님 말씀들어보니 꼭 필요한거 같네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에, 만화 어쿠스틱 라이프에 이런 설명이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 고등학생 시절 처음 만나 친구-연인-부부로 발전해온 작가 부부가 투닥거리면서도 서로의 성격을 인정(혹은 배려, 혹은 포기)해주는 모습이 잘 그려져 있다. 겜덕후들은 이런 여성을 필히 배우자로 맞이해야 할 듯. 반대로 겜덕후를 남자친구로 둔 여성들은 어떻게 그를 길들여야(...)할지 참고할 수 있는 작품이다.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 겜덕후들이 맞이해야할 배우자와 길들여져야하는 참고서라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 저 작가 본인은 게임을 안해요
<jun_> 작가가 부인인가보네요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  작가가 여성분이에요
<Work^Seony> 남편이 디아블로3 한정판 구입하려고 할 때 에피소드도 있었는데, 재밌었죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 음~ 일끝나고 집에가서 정주행 해봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 책으로 발간되는 바람에 좀 삭제된 에피소드가 있을수도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 여친분께 1권 선물해드리세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 리눅스에서 AP 나 WDS 사용해보신분 계실까요?
<autowiz> 제가 개념이 없는지 영 뭔가 뭔지도 모르겠고 힘듭니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> AP? WDS? 도움을 못드려 죄송합니다..ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> http://w1.fi/hostapd/
<PotatoGim> 이거 말씀하시는...?
<PotatoGim> 무선랜카드 달아서 NAT로 공유기 대용으로 사용했던 적은 있는데...
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 AP/WDS 돌리고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 시스템/네트워크 "안정성부터 충분히 검증"하신 다음 쓰시면 별탈 없습니다 ~(~_~)~ 삽질이랄것 까진 없는데 데몬으로 직접 띄운다면 의존성 걸어두시고 먼저 시작해야 하는 스크립트 우선 뜨도록 해야 - -)> ..
<autowiz> ap 는 뭐 간단히 했는데 wds 를 어떻게 걸어야 하는지 문서마다 다르게 적혀있는것도 같고
<autowiz> usb 무선랜카드가 꼬져서 그런지 뭔가 명령도 잘 안먹는거 같고 ... 막 가슴이 답답하고 미치겠네요
<autowiz> 일단 삼각김밥 점심 좀 먹고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 다클옹 : WDS 사용 하실때 mode ( type ) 은 어떤 걸로 하셨나요? Master? AP? WDS?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 AP가 기본이라 AP로 했어요. 설명 보면 되게 복잡한데 사실 설정할게 별로 없더라고요
<DarkCircle> 웬만한건 기본으로 하고 보안 설정만 잘해주면 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 rfkill 명령으로 상태 체크하는거 잊지 마셔야 (...)
<DarkCircle> 가끔 소프트 블락 상태라 AP 동작 안하는 경우가 있거든요.
<autowiz> ap 동작은 하는데 wds 는 뭐 하나도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 일단 급한거 부터 하고 , 나중에 다시 봐야겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 방콕 추가 폭발
<pchero_work> ;;;;;;;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> pchero_work: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 갑자기 apt-get remove transmission-daemon 했는데요
<monos> 계속 멈추어 있고 아무것도 안되는데 왜 그런지 아세요?
<monos> root@odroidC1:~# apt-get autoremove transmission-daemon
<monos> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<monos> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 다음 패키지를 지울 것입니다:
<monos>   libevent-2.0-5 libminiupnpc8 libnatpmp1 transmission-cli transmission-common
<pchero_work> 흠..
<monos> transmission-daemon
<monos> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 6개 제거 및 1개 업그레이드 안 함.
<monos> 이 작업 후 3,185 k바이트의 디스크 공간이 비워집니다.
<monos> 계속 하시겠습니까? [Y/n] Y
<monos> (데이터베이스 읽는중 ...현재 39667개의 파일과 디렉터리가 설치되어 있습니다.)
<monos> Removing transmission-daemon (2.82-1.1ubuntu3.1) ...
<monos> 여기서 멈추어 있고 아무것도 안되네요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 다른 프로그램이 잡고 있는것 같은데요?
<pchero_work> 혹시 실행중인 프로그램이 아닌가요?
<pchero_work> 아마 활성 경고창 같은게 떴을것 같아요.
<monos> 아무 경고도 안뜨고
<monos> 트렌스미션 데몬이 안되길래 프로센서 죽이고 새로 설치 할려니 이렇게 되었어요
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 재부팅 하시면 문제 해결될 것 같아요! :)
<pchero_work> 어딘가 프로세스가 비정상종료되서 생긴 문제 같네요. ㅎㅎ
<monos> 일단 트렌스 미션 관련 프로센서 다 죽이고 리부팅 합니다.
<pchero_work> 넵
<monos> 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다:
<monos>  transmission-daemon
<monos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pchero_work> 재부팅 벌써 하셨나요?
<monos> 재부팅할려니
<monos> 다시 돌아 가네요
<pchero_work> 헐.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 그래서 의존성안되었는거 같아서 apt-get install -f
<monos> 했음
<pchero_work> 넵, 저라도 그렇게 했을것 같아요.
<monos> 생각보다 오드로이드 C1 버그인지 포고리눅스 쓸때보다 손이 더 많이 가는거 같아요
<monos> pchero_work: 님 재 설치 할려니 또 멈추네요
<monos> 미치긋어요
<monos> invoke-rc.d: -----------------------------------------------------
<monos> invoke-rc.d: WARNING: 'invoke-rc.d transmission-daemon start' called
<monos> invoke-rc.d: during shutdown sequence.
<monos> invoke-rc.d: enabling safe mode: initscript policy layer disabled
<monos> invoke-rc.d: -----------------------------------------------------
<monos> 여기서 멈추어서 아무것도 안하네요
<monos> 코드 뽑았다가 다시 켜야 겠어요
<pchero_work> 흠..
<monos>  531 ?        00:03:45 transmission-da <defunct>
<monos> 이거 아무리 프로센서를 죽여도 안 죽네요
<monos> kill -9 531
<monos> 어떻게 죽일수 있을까요?
<pchero_work> sudo kill -9 513
<pchero_work> 음.. 이미 루트 터미널 사용하시는 것 같던데.. 혹시나 싶어서 sudo 한번 붙여보세요.
<monos> root@odroidC1:~# sudo kill -9 531
<monos> sudo: unable to resolve host odroidC1
<pchero_work> 역시.. 이미 루트시군요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 루트 터미널로 하고 있어요
<pchero_work> ps -ef | grep defunct
<pchero_work> 요거 한번 해보세요
<monos> debian-+   531     1 67 18:52 ?        00:08:16 [transmission-da] <defunct>
<monos> root      1167   987  0 19:04 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto defunct
<monos> 531 이놈을 죽여야 하는데
<monos> 안죽어요
<pchero_work> 흠...
<monos> 검색해보니 보모가 있다는데
<monos> 어떤게 보모 인지 모르겟네요
<monos> 531 말고 다른놈이 있다고 하는데 그놈을 못찾겠어요
<monos> debian-+   531     1 68 18:52 ?        00:12:43 [transmission-da] <defunct>
<monos> 이거 uid가 데비안 되어 있는데
<monos> 다른건 전부 root 되어있네요
<monos> 이걸 UID를 root로 바꾸는 방법 혹시 아시나요?
<monos> 아무리해도 좀비 프로세서로 검색해서 하라는데로 다 해봤는데도 안되네요
<PotatoGim> 저건 부모가 init이라 그냥 죽이기 어렵겠는데요..;
<PotatoGim> 다른 리소스를 물고 있는 상황이 아니라면 어차피 테이블만 저렇게 되있는거니 무시하셔도 될 것 같기는 한데..
<PotatoGim> lsof | grep 531 해보시겠어요?
<monos> root@odroidC1:/dev# lsof | grep 531
<monos> -bash: lsof: command not found
<monos> 트렌스 미션이 실행이 안되고
<monos> 강제 종료도 안되고
<monos> 지울수도 없네요
<PotatoGim> 흐흐...
<PotatoGim> 재부팅 하시면 안되는 상황인가요?
<monos> 재부팅하면 안되고
<monos> 코드를 뽑고 다시 꼽으면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 아.. 장비 자체를 리붓하셔도 되는지 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ 아니라면 재부팅하시면 사라지긴 할텐데.. 그래도 트랜스미션이 계속 좀비로?
<monos> root       792     1  0 19:36 ?        00:00:00 cron
<monos> 이놈이 좀비죠?
<monos>  ps aux | awk '{print $8" " $2}' |grep -w Z
<PotatoGim> defunct로 안나와있다면 좀비는 아닐겁니다.
<monos> 네 아니네요
<monos> 코드 뽑으니 좀비 없어져서 transmission-daemon 지웠어요
<monos> 그리고 다시 재부팅 해보고 있어요
<monos> 트랜스 미션을 새로 설치 하기만 하면 좀비가 되네요
<monos> 뭐가 문젠지 모르겠어요
<monos> samahui_ws: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> zombie: arguments must be process or job IDs
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_ws: 님 혹시 좀비 프로세서 죽이는거 아세요?
<monos> 검색해서 하는데로 다 해봤는데도 안 죽네요
<monos> debian-+  1309     1 69 19:49 ?        00:23:10 [transmission-da] <defunct>
<monos> 이놈이 좀비 먹었는데요 아무리 해도 안 죽어요
<monos> 리부팅 하면 좀비 아니던데
<monos> 지우고 새로 설치 하면 다시 좀비 되요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3080394&cpage=1
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3080132&cpage=8
<PotatoGim> 에고...
<LinDol> 무슨 일 있으신가요? ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 버그가 잘 안잡혔는데 드디어 잡압네요..ㅜ
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 혹시 service transmission-daemon start 했는데 ps -ef 해도 안나와요
<monos> 서비스가 없어요
<monos> stypr: 님 안녕하세요
<stypr> 안녕하세요
<monos> stypr: 님 혹시 서비스가 중지 안되면서
<monos> Unknown instance:
<monos> 이렇게 나오는거 아시나요?
<monos> root@odroidC1:/# service transmission-daemon restart
<monos> stop: Unknown instance:
<monos> transmission-daemon start/running, process 1976
<monos> 서비스가 실행 되었는데 ps -ef 하면 없어요
<stypr> 저거 원래부터 프로세스가 실행이 안되어있는데 리스타트 하셔서 그런거 아니에요?
<stypr> service transmission-daemon status
<monos> 실행 되었는데
<stypr> 한번 해보세요
<monos> start 요?
<monos> status 하니깐 안되네요
<stypr> 흠
<monos> stypr: 님
<monos> root@odroidC1:/# service transmission-daemon status
<monos> transmission-daemon stop/waiting
<monos> 이게 되었는데요 다시 스타트 해도 ps -ef 하면
<monos> 서비스가 안나와요
<stypr> transmission-daemon 쪽에 문제가 있지 않을까 싶은데 잘 모르겠네요
<stypr> 환경설정 부분에요
<stypr> 지금 쓰시고 있는 장비 환경설정이 꼬인게 아닌가 싶네요. 한번 이것저것 해보시는게 답인것 같습니다...
<monos> stypr: 님 혹시 시간 되시면
<monos> ssh로 제 서버로 한번 와서 봐주실수 있나요?
<stypr> 제가 그 데몬에 관련해서 아는게 없어서 도와드리긴 힘들것 같습니당.. 죄송합니다
<monos> stypr:  혹시 오드로이드 사용해보셨어요?
<monos> 16일날인가 서버 파일에 보니 fuck란 파일이 있던데
<monos> 누가 해킹했는지 그때부터 트렌스미션 데몬이 안되었어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<monos> 네
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 갑자기 서버가 맛가서
<monos> 새로 깔아도 맛가는데요 아무리 검색해도 해결을 못해서 오전부터 지금까지 하고 있어요
<monos> 혹시 transmission-daemon 갑자기 안되는데요
<monos> 저만 그런지 아니면 다른분들도 그런지 궁금하네요
<monos> 집에 서버 포고 리눅스랑 오드로이드 c1 두개다 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 글쎄요... 지금 사무실이라 트랜스미션을 써볼 수가 없네요...
<monos> 네
<monos> 혹시 리눅스 기사에서 transmission-daemon 이 안되는 외국분들도 있는지 궁금하네요
<Work^Seony> 오늘날짜로 검색하면 딱히 특별한 건 없네요.
<Work^Seony> 트랜스미션 뿐만 아니라, 집에 갖고계신 장비들 전부 다 토렌트가 안되는 거면, 그건 트랜스미션 문제가 아닐 거에요
<monos> 인터넷 문제?
<monos> unable to connect!
<monos> Please check if the servier address and port in your current profile are correct
<Work^Seony> 그런 것도 있겠지만, 인터넷 회사에서 아마도 토렌트를 막았을 수도 있고 그런 이유겠죠...
<monos> 아무래도 그런거 같아요
<monos> 그런데 트랜스미션 서비스가 갑자기 좀비 되어 버려요
<Work^Seony> 좀비가 된다는건 무슨 의미에요?
<monos> kill -9 로 죽여도 안 죽여져요
<monos> 서비스가 service transmission-daemon stop
<monos> 해도 스톰이 안되구요
<Work^Seony> root로 명령어 치신거죠?
<monos> 프로세서가 안 죽어서 kill -9 PID
<monos> 해도 안 죽어요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 프로세스가 죽었는지 안죽었는지는 어떤 명령어로 확인하셨어요?
<monos> ps -ef
<Work^Seony> 재부팅해도 그래요?
<monos> 재부팅 하면 처음에 되었는데
<monos> 다시 트랜스미션데몬 실행하고 자료 받으면
<monos> 갑자기 트랜스미션이  멈추면서
<monos> unable to connect!
<monos> Please check if the servier address and port in your current profile are correct
<monos> 이거 뜨면서 서비스가 좀비 되요
<monos> 그래서 완전 새로 설치해도 마찬가지에요
<monos> 해결방법을 못찾겠네요
<monos> 트랜스미션데몬 안쓰면 거의 포고랑 오드로이드c1 무용지물인데요
<Work^Seony> 새로 설치한건 어떤 명령어로 하셨어요?
<monos> 리눅스를 완전히 새로 깔았어요
<Work^Seony> 아...  그럼 설정파일은요?
<monos> 다 지워졌죳
<Work^Seony> 설정파일에 있는 설정이 다르면 당연히 안될 거 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 거기에 비밀번호라던가 폴더라던가 하는 설정들이 전부 다 있는거잖아요..
<monos> apt-get --purge remove transmission-daemon
<monos> 전부 새로 설정해서 해봤는데요
<monos> 처음에는 대다가
<monos> 조금만 지나면
<Work^Seony> 저 명령어도 설정파일까지 전부 삭제하는 명령어에요..
<monos> unable to connect!
<monos> Please check if the servier address and port in your current profile are correct
<monos> 네
<monos> 설정파일 전부 지웠어요
<monos> 이제 새로 깔 힘도 없네요
<Work^Seony> 제 기억으로는 예전에 트랜스미션 처음 설치할 때 고생해서 설정파일 만드신 거 같은데 그걸 지우시다니...
<Work^Seony> 일단 설정파일 다시 설정하셔야할 거 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 그런 작업하실 때는 일련의 과정들을 기록을 하시는 게 좋아요...
<Work^Seony> sudo nano /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.json
<Work^Seony> 하시면 설정이 나오는데, 아마 whitelist 같은거나, username, password 등등을 해주셔야할듯...
<monos> 설정은 백업해 둔게 있어서
<monos> 그거 보고 다 맞게 했어요
<Work^Seony> 토렌트 파일 다운로드 되는 폴더 퍼미션도 제대로 수정하셨구요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 외장하드로 퍼미션이랑 확인했어요
<Work^Seony>   /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json 파일도 확인해보시고...
<Work^Seony> 대충 검색해보니까 unable to connect라는 메시지가 나오는 건, 설정파일에 들어있는 유저네임이랑 패스워드가 안맞아서 그렇다네요..
<monos> root / root
<monos> 4개월정도 잘사용했는데
<monos> 갑자기 2일전부터 문제 생겨서
<monos> 뭐가 잘못된지 아무리해도 몰라서 미치겠어요
<Work^Seony> 아마 단순히 걍 재부팅이 필요했었던듯 싶네요
<monos> apt-get dist-upgrade
<monos> 패키지 안쓰는건 업데이트 안해두어도 되죠?
<Work^Seony> dist-upgrade는 쓰던안쓰던 전부 업데이트 해주는 명령어입니다...
<monos> 네
<monos> upgrade만 하고
<monos> dist-upgrade는 안하고 해볼려구요
<monos> 지금 또 새로 리눅스를 깔고 있어요
<monos> 너무 힘드네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 볼 때는 리눅스를 다시 설치한다고 해결되는 일은 아닌거 같구요, 99%의 확률로 설정파일이 잘못된 겁니다..
<monos> 네
<monos> 이번에 새로 설치해서 안되면
<monos> 그냥 두고 설정파일에서 문제 해결해볼게요
<Work^Seony> 보통 회사에서 쓰는 서버들은 재설치는 커녕 재부팅도 거의 안하는데, 저희 같은 경우 그렇게 소프트웨어가 오류난다고 재설치하는 경우는 절대로 없어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-19
<autowiz> 해킹 심하게 당하면 재설치 하는경우도 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통은 그냥 변조된파일만 새로 집어넣고 취약점 제거하고 끝나는경우도 있지만서두...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 윈도우10이, 윈도우라는 이름을 붙이는 마지막 버전이라네요...
<autowiz> 오호 그런건가요.. 다음버젼은 door 로 가는건지요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 롤링 업데이트 방식의 OS로 나갈 거라고 하는거 같아요
<autowiz> 굳이 door 가 아니라 wall 이 될 수 도 있을거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아이고 덥다~ 굿모닝입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 옙! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보스턴 다이나믹스에서 나온 2015년형 4족 보행로봇 성능이 정말 장난 아니네요
<Work^Seony> 빙판길에서 자세잡는거 보니까 완전 개랑 똑같아요..
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8YjvHYbZ9w
<PotatoGim> 오.. 발로 차도 안넘어지네요요;;
<Work^Seony> 빙판길에서 발로 찼는데, 미끄러지면서 균형 잡는거 보니까 정말 장난 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 업힐이랑 다운힐까지...
<PotatoGim> 헐.. 마지막 즈음에 덩치 큰 녀석은...
<autowiz> 뭐 지금까지 의 로봇들과는 겨의 비교가 안되네요
<autowiz> 발로 차는 부분은 아... 맘이 아프네요 저 귀여운것들을
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴하지만, 구글 엔지니어링 디렉터로 일하는 레이 커즈와일이 말하는 여러가지 프로젝트들을 보면 로봇개와는 비교할 수 없는 충격적인 것들이 더 많아요
<autowiz> 서니님은 MS 들어가셔야 할듯
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 그냥 웹서핑만 하는 찌질이입니다
<Work^Seony> 그 중 한 가지를 알려드리자면,
<autowiz> xbox 를 더 멋지게 만들어주세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대략 2023년 안으로 뇌에다 박을 수 있는 보조 프로세서가 나올 수도 있다네요...
<autowiz> 얼마나 할려나요?
<Work^Seony> 상용화를 의미하는건 아니니까, 좀 더 시간이 걸리겠죠
<autowiz> 아하 그렇군요. 상용화랑은 별개의 이야기가 되는군요
<Work^Seony> 2023년 정도를 기점으로 해서 뇌공학에 관련된 대부분의 연구가 정점을 맞이한다고 보는데요,
<Work^Seony> 가장 쇼킹한건, 우리의 두뇌를 업로드 다운로드할 수 있는 기초적인 실험수준은 진행되고 있다고 합니다...
<autowiz> 그런 그래프 본적있습니다. 인공지능 같은 경우 시간이 지날 수 록 발전 속도가 급격히 빨리진다고
<Work^Seony> 네.  그게, 특히 생명공학 같은 분야는, DNA 1% 분석하는데 7년이 걸린다면 나머지 99% 분석하는데도 7년이 걸린다고 하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그런 식으로 봤을 때, 대략 2023년이면 인간의 모든 뉴런 시스템이 분석되는 시기라고 해요
<autowiz> 프레스티지 라는 영화 보고서 , 아직도
<autowiz> 내가 복사된 버젼일까 복사한 버젼일까 고민하게 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 두 번째로 제가 가장 충격받았던 사실은, 이제 인공지능이 과학을 연구하고 있다고 해요...
<Work^Seony> 오히려 인간이 연구하는 것보다 더 나은성과가 나온다고 합니다...
<autowiz> 그럴 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 전뇌화 할 수 있을려나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 근간이 되는 기술이, 기계학습 이라는 알고리즘이라네요..
<Work^Seony> 특히 암 연구분야에서는, 컴퓨터가 연구한 새로운 결과가 나와서 주목 중이래요...
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 기존에 사람이 연구를 해온 부분에서는, 암세포만이 암을 연구하는데 중요한 요소였었는데,
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터가 연구한 결과, 암 주변 세포들도 암세포만큼 중요하다 라는 뭐 그런 식의 내용이었어요
<Work^Seony> 자세한건 제가 내용을 이해할 수 없어서 잘 모르겠지만, 암튼 컴퓨터가 과학을 연구하고, 이제 인간은 그 결과만 습득하면 된다는 세상이 곧 올거라는 데에서 많이 충격받았죠...
<Work^Seony> 그리고 그런 결과물이 담긴 내용들을, 뇌로 업로드만 하면 끗
<autowiz> 많은 변화가 뒤따라 오겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인류의 지능이 발전하듯 , 교양도 발전하고 있는거 같기는 한데 ... 아직은 어두운 면이 너무 많네요
<Work^Seony> 대략 2020년 중반쯤에 일어날 일들이니, 다행히 제가 노인이 되기 전이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 국내 어느 쇼핑몰 배송 규정입니다 ㅎㄷㄷ 합니다.
<autowiz> ""9,900원만원 이상 1Box 무료 / 추가 9,900원당 1Box씩 무료 (1Box당 배송비 : 2,500원)""
<autowiz> 아 ...  9,900 만원인줄 , 제가 잘못본거지요?
<PotatoGim> 9900원 x 만원 이상??
<autowiz> http://www.interpark.com/displaycorner/dynamicPrice.do?_method=prdDtl&dt=20150819&prdNo=3664915537&dynamic_ad1=mail&dynamic_ad2=service&dynamic_ad3=dpX_34
<autowiz> 이어폰 700원 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 이런 700원 이라는게 아니라 5분 마다 700원 씩 할인이라는군요
<autowiz> 요즘 난독증이 있나봅니다. 안경도 맞춰야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20150819000046&md=20150819075633_BL
<HolyKnight> http://www.vop.co.kr/A00000924193.html
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/painterstone/posts/1157808147567107
<autowiz> 어이가 없는 일인가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 안타까운 일이네요 . ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://fortune94.tistory.com/m/post/130
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=920282634684330&set=a.714029095309686.1073741830.100001078058350&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply
<autowiz> 아직 정확히 뭔지는 모르겠으나. 저희 모임에서 제가 제일 좋아라 하는 형님이 뭔가 만들고 계신가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 한국 (임베디드) IT 에 한 획이 될지도  ....   안될지도   ..... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 이름이 하필 랩터 라는 ㅎㅎ 무시무시
<autowiz> http://insight.co.kr/article.php?ArtNo=30933
<autowiz> 다른사람인줄 ㅎㅎ   , 이광수 키가 190 이라는군요 으~ 부럽다
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/pcandme/posts/884827764903867
<autowiz> 마눌님이 묻습니다. 어느게 더 좋아? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work1> 에고...
<pchero_work1> 어제 페인트 작업을 좀 했더니.. 삭신이 쑤시네요. -_-;;
<autowiz> 어디다 작업 하셨길래 페인트 작업을 직접하셨어요? ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> Body Paint ing....쩝
<autowiz> 흐헝 바디페인팅 이라니요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 월초에 중국에서 (유/)무선 라우터를 하나 주문해서 오늘 도착했는데, 막상 받아보니 Mini 크기 였어요. 담배갑 크기 ! 걍 만족스럽네요.
<pchero_work1> 화장실이요 ^^;;;
<pchero_work1> 화장실 물이 안나와서 좀 만졌더니, 페인트가 투둑투둑 떨어져서, 다시 칠했어요. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> wj
<bluedusk> wj
<bluedusk> 저 일산 kt 고양이 지점 왔는데
<bluedusk> 퇴근 시켜주세요
<bluedusk> jason_kr: 님
<jason_kr> w8
<jason_kr> 거기가 백석동인가?
<jason_kr> 마두동이군요?!
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 아마 그런거 같아요
<bluedusk> 장항 ic? 장흥 IC?
<jason_kr> 장항
<jason_kr> 내가 가려면 30분 걸리는데...!!
<jason_kr> 요
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> http://www.saramin.co.kr/zf_user/recruit/recruit-view/idx/24395475
<bluedusk> 회사에서 오는데도 그정도 걸렸어요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 블더님 이력서 한번 써보시겠어요?
<bluedusk> 저 개발자가 아닌데
<bluedusk> perl도 못하고 c 도 못해요
<bluedusk> 그리고 저 이제 회사에 정장입고 오면 바로 사람들이 한마디 해요
<bluedusk> 또 면접보러 가냐고
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 옆에서 이것도 다 모니터링하고 있음
<bluedusk> 무서워요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 마음만 있다면 뭐든 못하겠습니까 ... 라고 누가 그러시긴 하시던데 .. .혹시나 하고 여쭤봤어요
<jason_kr> 영화 '인턴' 생각난다. 로버트 드니로 + 얜 해서웨이(?)
<jason_kr> 블루dusk님 비와요
<autowiz> 그럼 제가 A 로 가겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> pchero_work1: Hi!
<pchero_work1> 으음?
<pchero_work1> 위즈님 회사 인력 구인하나요?
<PotatoGim> 저 이통망 개발 쪽으로 이직할 것 같습니다~!
<pchero_work1> 안녕하세요! :)
<pchero_work1> 우와!!
<PotatoGim> 유사 업무하시는 것으로 아는데... 조언 많이 구하겠습니다 ㅜ
<pchero_work1> 에고.. 저야말로.. ^^;;;
<autowiz> 저희 회사는 아니구요
<autowiz> 아시는분 이 다니시는곳이요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나름 회사 좋아보여서
<autowiz> 저도 지금 하고 있는 프로젝트가 중간쯤이라  .. 이거만 아니면 내일이라도 바로 가고 싶은 심정
<autowiz> 포테토님 이통망이면 핸드폰 통신망 말씀하시는건가요? 거긴 하드웨어도 많이 알아야 할거 같은 느낌인데 맞을려나요?
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 할줄아는게 없어서
<monos> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 아, 하드웨어보다는 소프트웨어 쪽인 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어디가시건 다 잘 해내실겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 자신은 없지만 빡시게 해보려고 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<monos> autowiz: 님
<monos> dpkg -P로 삭제가 안되는데 혹시 어떻게 해야 하는지 아세요?
<monos> ype dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<monos> Use 'apt' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<monos> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<monos> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<monos> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<monos> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<autowiz> 페키지가 소유한 파일들 보는 명령어가 있습니다.
<autowiz> dpkg -L package
<autowiz> 목록을 txt 파일로 저장하고
<autowiz> cat list.txt | while read line ; do mv $line $line-- ; done
<autowiz> 으로 파일 이름들 다바꿔버리구요. 패키지 강제삭제를 시도해 보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 아직도 트렌스 미션 삭제 중이신가요?
<monos> 그건 해결했는데요
<monos> 문제가 하드였어요
<monos> 하드가 고장이었음
<monos> 그것도 모르고 자꾸 트랜스미션이 멈추고 좀비되길래
<monos> 리눅스만 몇번이나 지웠는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 지금은 tvheadend 설치 했는데 잘안되어서
<monos> 지우고 새로 할려니 또 말썽이에요
<autowiz> 삭제할려고 하셨을때 어떤 메시지가 뜨는지 , dmesg 에는 다른 실마리는 안보이는지 확인해보세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 -?????????   ? ?                   ?                          ?             ? jetAudio Music Player+EQ Plus v5.5.0 Pat
<monos> 안 지워지는 파일은 rm -rf 해도 안지워지는데 검색해도 답이 안나와서 질문드려요
<monos> 혹시 아시나요?
<autowiz> 파일이름에 특수문제가 들어간경우 잘 안지워질때 있구요
<autowiz> 다른 프로세스가 락 건경우 가 있구요 ( lsof 로 확인 )
<autowiz> 아니면 해킹당해서 이상한 모듈이 심겨져서 그럴 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 파일 inode 를 찾아서 ( ls -ali )
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sda1/downloads# ls -ali
<monos> total 8
<monos> 9997 drwxrwxrwx 2 debian-transmission debian-transmission 4096  8월 19 05:45 .
<monos> 2115 drwxrwxrwx 3 debian-transmission debian-transmission 4096  8월 19 05:43 ..
<autowiz> rm 으로 지워보시기 바랍니다. ( find . -inum 123123 -exec rm -i {} \;
<autowiz> )
<autowiz> 9997 로 하시고 rm 에 -r 옵션 추가해보세요 디렉토리가 안지워지는건가요?
<monos> 파일이 안지워져요
<autowiz> 디렉토리는 대부분 다른 프로세스가 쓰고 있어서 안지워지는경우가 많을껍니다.
<monos> -?????????   ? ?                   ?                          ?             ? jetAudio Music Player+EQ Plus v5.5.0 Patched.apk
<monos> 이걸 지울려고 하는데요
<autowiz> 파일 이름이 - 로 시작되는건가요? 아니면 파일 시스템이 깨진걸까요?
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# rm -r jetAudio\ Music\ Player+EQ\ Plus\ v5.5.0\ Patched.apk
<monos> rm: cannot remove ‘jetAudio Music Player+EQ Plus v5.5.0 Patched.apk’: Input/output error
<monos> 이럴때는 어떻게 해야 할지 막막하네요
<autowiz> fsck 돌려보셔야 할듯 합니다만.
<monos> fsck 돌릴려고 해도
<autowiz> 시디 부팅이나 usb 부팅 하셔야 겠네요
<monos> 문제에요
<monos> 언마운트가 안되네요
<autowiz> fsck 도 안돌아가면 디스크 이상이나 컨트롤러 메모리 이상
<autowiz> 자료 최대한 복사하시고 umount -f 한번 해보세요
<autowiz> 파티션 날라갈 각오 하셔야할거 같습니다.
<monos> 하드가 고장인지
<monos> 인식이 아예 안되네요
<monos> 환장함
<autowiz> 하드 고장일 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 하드 디스크 플레터 또는 하드디스크 내부에 컨트롤러 고장일 경우 저런 상호아 발생 할 수 있습니다.
<monos> 리눅스에서는 하드 조각모음 같은건 없나요?
<autowiz> 재부팅 이후 인식 되다 말다 할 수 있으며 , 재부팅 이후 인식이 아예 안될 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 별도로 없는줄 앎니다.
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# umount -f  /dev/sdb1
<monos> umount2: Device or resource busy
<monos> umount: /media/usbhd-sdb1: device is busy.
<monos>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<monos>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<monos> umount2: Device or resource busy
<autowiz> lsof 는 해보셨나요?
<autowiz> lsof | grep /media/usbhd
<monos> lsof 명령어가 없는데
<monos> apt-get install lsof 깔아야 되죠?
<monos> 돌아가는중
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# lsof | grep /media/usbhd
<monos> bash        846                      root  cwd       DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> smbd      19696                      root   33r      DIR       8,17     4096          2 /media/usbhd-sdb1
<monos> smbd      19696                      root   35r      DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> lsof      20209                      root  cwd       DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> grep      20210                      root  cwd       DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> lsof      20211                      root  cwd       DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<autowiz> 삼바 서비스 정지 하시지요
<monos> 네
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# service smbd stop
<monos> smbd stop/waiting
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# service nmbd stop
<monos> nmbd stop/waiting
<autowiz> lsof 다시 해보셔요
<monos> 돌아가고 있는중
<monos> bash        846                      root  cwd       DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> 여기서 멈추어서 있는건지 돌아가는건지 계속 이렇게 있네요
<monos> autowiz: 님 다 되었습니다.
<monos> 그런데도 안되네요
<monos> bash        846                      root  cwd       DIR       8,17    24576    1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<autowiz> bash 쉘중에
<autowiz> 저 디렉토리에 cd 되어 있는게 하나 있네요
<autowiz> 찾아서 이동을 하던가
<autowiz> 쉘을 종료 하셔야 합니다.
<autowiz> ㅈ
<autowiz> w 명령이랑 who 명령 사용해보세요
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# w
<monos>  19:18:14 up  4:47,  2 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.22, 0.37
<monos> USER     TTY      FROM             LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<monos> root     pts/0    192.168.0.37     14:31    1:37   9.77s  9.77s -bash
<monos> root     pts/1    192.168.0.37     19:09    7.00s  0.86s  0.01s w
<monos> autowiz: 님 모르게습니다.
<monos> 셀이 어디 있는지 디렉토리는 왔는데
<monos> cd로 된게 어떤건지 도저히 모르겠네요
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# w
<monos>  19:21:54 up  4:51,  2 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.14, 0.31
<monos> USER     TTY      FROM             LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<monos> root     pts/0    192.168.0.37     14:31    0.00s  9.88s  0.06s w
<monos> root     pts/1    192.168.0.37     19:09    1:26   1.95s  0.00s lsof
<monos> oot@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# who
<monos> root     pts/0        2015-08-19 14:31 (192.168.0.37)
<monos> root     pts/1        2015-08-19 19:09 (192.168.0.37)
<autowiz> 으음...
<monos> -?????????   ? ?                   ?                          ?             ? jetAudio Music Player+EQ Plus v5.5.0 Patched.apk
<monos> 퍼미션도 안 바뀌고 지워지지도 않고
<autowiz> pstree -sp 846
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# pstree -sp 846
<monos> init(1)───sshd(774)───sshd(834)───bash(846)───pstree(20402)
<autowiz> lsof -p 846
<autowiz> netstat -atunp | grep 846
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# lsof -p 846
<monos> COMMAND PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
<monos> bash    846 root  cwd    DIR   8,17    24576 1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> bash    846 root  rtd    DIR  179,2     4096       2 /
<monos> bash    846 root  txt    REG  179,2   666864     216 /bin/bash
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2  3099264    4205 /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    34536    2282 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnss_files-2.19.so
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    30424      50 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnss_nis-2.19.so
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    55248     947 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnsl-2.19.so
<autowiz> 하신다음에 접속한 ip 찾으셔서
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    22404     952 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnss_compat-2.19.so
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2   906980     948 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc-2.19.so
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2     9824     958 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libdl-2.19.so
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2   104608   10382 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libtinfo.so.5.9
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    26262   18874 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
<monos> bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2   101684    1660 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ld-2.19.so
<monos> bash    846 root    0u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<monos> bash    846 root    1u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<monos> bash    846 root    2u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<monos> bash    846 root  255u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<autowiz> 아 846 이 안나올려나
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# lsof -p 846
<monos> -bash: root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads#: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# COMMAND PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
<monos> -bash: COMMAND: command not found
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  cwd    DIR   8,17    24576 1835009 /media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  rtd    DIR  179,2     4096       2 /
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  txt    REG  179,2   666864     216 /bin/bash
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2  3099264    4205 /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    34536    2282 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnss_files-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    30424      50 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnss_nis-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    55248     947 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnsl-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    22404     952 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnss_compat-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2   906980     948 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2     9824     958 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libdl-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2   104608   10382 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libtinfo.so.5.9
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2    26262   18874 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  mem    REG  179,2   101684    1660 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ld-2.19.so
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root    0u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root    1u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root    2u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<monos> bash: 846: No such file or directory
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# bash    846 root  255u   CHR  136,0      0t0       3 /dev/pts/0
<autowiz> netstat -atunp | grep 834
<autowiz> 아니면 그냥 846 프로세스 킬 시키세요
<autowiz> 따로 뭔가 돌아가고 있는거 아니면
<monos> root@bigsmall:/media/usbhd-sdb1/downloads# netstat -atunp | grep 834
<monos> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.38:22         192.168.0.37:13561      ESTABLISHED 834/0
<autowiz> 잠시만요
<autowiz> 지금 쓰고 계시는 터미널이잖아요
<autowiz> cd /
<autowiz> 하시고 umount 다시 해보세요
<monos> sp
<monos> root@bigsmall:/# umount /dev/sdb1
<monos> umount: /media/usbhd-sdb1: device is busy.
<monos>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<monos>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<autowiz> 등잔밑이 어둡다는 말이 이럴때 나옵니다.
<autowiz> lsof 다시 해보겠습니다.
<monos> 언 마운트 되었음
<autowiz> lsof | grep /media/usb
<monos> 언마운트 되어서 아무것도 안나와요
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다. 저게 rwx 부분이 물음표(?)로 나오는경우는
<monos> root@bigsmall:/# lsof | grep /media/usbhd
<monos> root@bigsmall:/#
<autowiz> 메모리혹은 커널 에러나 디스크 손상일거 같습니다.
<monos> 다시 마운트 시켜 볼까요?
<autowiz> 언마운트 한김에
<autowiz> fsck 돌리시지요
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 마운트 해서 확인해 보는 방법도 있긴 합니다만.
<monos> 네
<monos> 돌리고 있음
<monos> Deleted inode 1835104 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<autowiz> 저는 fsck 돌리다가 2/10 정도는 파일 시스템 엉망으로 되버려서
<monos> 먼가 잡히네요?
<monos> 2개 파일이 지웠어요
<autowiz> 보통 fsck 에 나오는건 전부 y 때립니다.
<monos> 넵
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3083258
<HolyKnight> 조심합시다
<autowiz> 우와 정말 미치고 팔짝뛸 일이네요...
<autowiz> 여러군데 경유하면 어디서 그랬는지 모를거라고 생각하고 더 그럴거 같긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 제 친구는 비행기 뒤쪽에 탓는데
<autowiz> 비행기 안에 있던 가방이 없어지는 경우도 있다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz> 불과 2주전 입니다.
<autowiz> 가방 3개중에 한개가 쏭 사라진 ( 아이패드 든 가방이었다는데 )
<DarkCircle> 고가 물건은 개인 휴대 원칙입니다. 카운터에서도 직원이 가끔 가방에 뭐 들었냐 물어보는 이유가 그거구요.
<DarkCircle> 노트북 카메라 렌즈 PDA 이런류 들어있다거나 하면 특히 안고 타야죠 ...
<samahui_ws> 역시 귀중품은 가지고 타야하는군요... 전 무거워서 그냥 트렁크에 다 넣어서 타는데 앞으로는 조심해야겠네요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ...
<HolyKnight> 본좌도 고가품은 꼭 가지고 다녀야겠어유.
<pchero_work1> 헐...
<pchero_work1> 예전에 코펜하겐 공항에서
<pchero_work1> 짐이 도착을 안 한 경우가 있었어요. -_-;;
<DarkCircle> 캐리어가 두개 이상 있으면 그 중에 하나에는 고가품+여권+지갑만 가득 넣으시고 항상 휴대하세요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 절대 끌고 다니시지 마시고 들고 다니시는걸 권장.
<samahui_ws> 돈주머니는 허리에 꼭 차고 다닙니다만... 노트북은 항상 알류미늄케이스에 넣어서 그냥 케리어 안에 넣어서 다녔거든요
<samahui_ws> 나가서 돈주머니와 여권은 소중히 하는데 노트북은 막대했었죠... 그래서 노트북 새것보다는 튼튼한 중고를 들고 나갑니다만.. 기사를 봤더니 저리 다니면 안되겠네요
<samahui_ws> 약정도 끝났겠다... 이번에 폰을 바꿀까 싶은데... 노트5로 갈까~ 아니면 좀 기다리다 새로 나오는 아이폰을 노릴까 ... 망설여지는군요... 노트북 끌리는데 베터리와 외장메모리 사용을 못하는 부분이 걸리네요
<monos> samahui_ws: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 늦게 오셨군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아침부터 학교에 달콤한 냄새가 진동을 하네요
<Work^Seony> 급 배고파집니다...
<autowiz> 무슨 행사라도 하나요?  왜 달콤한 냄새가 진동을 하나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 행사를 종종 해요.  먹을 것도 갖다놓고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참, 페북 보니까 오늘 생일이라고 나오던데, 한국 시간이니까 어제였겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 늦었지만 생일 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 감사합니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제 날짜에 말씀드리고 싶어도, 하루나 차이가 나서 어쩔 수 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아닙니다. 좀 늦게 올 수 도 있고 그런거지요 ㅋㅋ 얼마전에 페북 이었던거 같은데
<autowiz> 텐진항 사고 관련 기사랑 뎃글이 있는데 수정시간이 사건 발생시간 이전이더라구요 ... 이게 뭐지? 타임머신인가?? 하고
<autowiz> 있는데 곰곰히 생각해보니 사건 시간은 한국 시간으로 인식하고 있는데 패북 페이지 시간은 미국시간으로 나왔던거 같아요(영문페이지 였던거 같기도하고)
<Work^Seony> 아 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나마 하와이는 한국이랑 가까워서 시차가 좀 덜한 편이에요
<autowiz> 뉴욕이랑은 하루를 뺀 다음 몇시간 더하는게 더 빠르더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어제인가 그젠가 말씀드린 헤드셋 어제 구입했어요
<autowiz> 오~ 맘에 드시나요?
<Work^Seony> 게임용이라고 하기가 무색하게 성능이 좋던데요.  그냥 일반 헤드폰이라고 하는게 더 나을 정도에요
<autowiz> 게임용이 , 어떻게 보면 전문가 용 다음으로 성능이 좋아야 하는거 같아요
<autowiz> 사그락 하는 작은 소리도 잘 들리면서 입체 사운드 까지 되면 더 좋고 뭐 그런 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네.  헤드셋에 "발자국소리 집중"모드라는게 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 공포 게임 같은거 할 때, 아주 예민한 소리도 들리게 하는.... 그런거죠
<Work^Seony> 게임이 종합예술이라고 하잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 시각부터 청각까지..
<Work^Seony> 제가 막귀라서 그렇긴 하겠지만, 일단 소감은 마치 극장에서 액션영화를 보는 느낌이었어요
<Work^Seony> 앞뒤 공간감도 확실히 느껴지고...
<autowiz> 멋진데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇채널 짜리였죠?
<Work^Seony> 게임할 때는 DTS 가상 7.1 채널이에요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-20
<HolyKnight> @RealKaracha: IT현직자들을 앞에 앉혀놓고 "'북한에는 당신들보다 훨씬 뛰어난 해커들이 수만명 있다!"고 외치는 강사가 사이버테러 어쩌고 국방 어쩌고 하면서 강연하러 다닌다는 게 코피 터질 정도로 웃긴 유머지만, 그 강사들이 현금으로 받는 강사료는 현실.
<autowiz> 그렇게 외치고 다니는 강사의 실력이 좀 궁금하네요 . 누구지 .. 나도 아는 사람일려나 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저보다 뛰어는 해커들 수만명 있을듯..
<bluedusk> 어쩌면 수천만명...
<bluedusk> 어쩌면 수억명...
<autowiz> 간만에 옛날키보드로 돌아왔더니 타이핑이 힘드네요....
<autowiz> 아아 목요일도 뉘였뉘였 지나가고있고
<autowiz> 내일은 불금이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오늘 수욜 아니에요?
<bluedusk> 뭐죠
<bluedusk> 내 하루는 어디 간겨
<monos> 해킹 당한건지 이상한 파일 2개가 있어요
<monos> -rwx------   1 root root 625707  8월 20 02:34 fuck
<monos> xr-xr-x   1 root root      0  8월 20 04:07 6000.rar
<pchero_work> ;;;;;
<monos> 오늘 당한건지 이거
<monos> 어떻게 알수가 없네요
<pchero_work> 저기 fucx 파일
<pchero_work> 크기가 좀 있어 보이는데, 안에 뭐가 들었나요?
<bluedusk> 안을 까보지 마시구
<bluedusk> file 명령으로 확인부터
<bluedusk> 하시는게 잘못 까다가는
<monos> root@bigsmall:/# file fuck
<monos> fuck: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, not stripped
<monos> root@bigsmall:/# file 6000.rar
<monos> 6000.rar: empty
<PotatoGim> 스트립 안되있으니 nm으로 심볼을 확인해보시는 것도..
<PotatoGim> 함수명이나 맹글링 안된 요소들이 있다면 대강 어떤 놈인지 확인이 가능할겁니다.
<bluedusk> 잘못손대다가 실행되면 어카죠?
<PotatoGim> nm은 심볼 테이블만 읽어올테니 괜찮을 것 같아요~
<autowiz> strings fuck | more
<autowiz> 진정 해킹 피해자는 저기 계시는데요  .... 블더님 하루가 없어지신 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 외계인 소행일까요? X 파일 제보 해야 하는걸지도 ...
<pchero_work> 이상하게.. 오늘 몸이 좀 아프네요.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 왼쪽 어깨쪽 날개죽지 근처가 계속 욱씬욱씬... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 혹시 귀신이 .... 으허허엉 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 하아 공인인증서 복사 하려는데
<bluedusk> 진짜 엄청나게 깔아대는군요
<bluedusk> 욕나오게
<HolyKnight> http://j.mearie.org/post/126990197673
<bluedusk> 뭔말인지 잘 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<HolyKnight> ㅂㄹㅉ ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> @Outsideris: 인터넷에서 어머니가 아들 카톡방을 메모장처럼 쓰는 걸 많이 봤는데 우리 어머니도 대화방을 북마크 용도로 쓰기 시작했;;; 덜덜
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 불금 화이팅 입니다요~~
<PotatoGim> 예 모두 화이팅~!
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3097271&cpage=1
<autowiz> EXID 가 대세이긴 하지 말입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://m.yna.co.kr/kr/contents/?cid=IC20153648
<autowiz> 인천지방경찰청 경창홍보대사 한다네요
<autowiz> 경찰
<autowiz> http://m.yna.co.kr/kr/contents/?cid=AKR20150820001300091&input=1195m&mobile
<autowiz> 1억분의 1 일면... 1Byte / 100 MByte ~~ 10 KByte / 1TByte
<autowiz> 음... 이건 거꾸로 가는 자전거라고 한다고 합니다...
<autowiz> 재미있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/pcandme/posts/886177091435601
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzDaBzBlL0
<autowiz> 같은 영상입니다.
<autowiz> 아 죄소합니다. 100% 같은 영상은 아니네요 . 페북껀 한글 자막이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 이거도 재미있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 메이플스토리2 라는 게임에 대한 불만을 토로하는 영상 같습니다.
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/kyuling/videos/938543342879663/
<PotatoGim> 맛점들 하셨는지요~
<autowiz> 포테토님이 사주시면 비로소 저는 맛점을 할 수 있습니다. 한푼만 도와주세요~
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 안양으로 넘어오시면 기꺼이 한끼를...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오늘 드디어 졸업했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저 독산역이니까 안양까지 가까워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 졸업이요? 대학원?
<autowiz> 혹시 예비군인가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_> hello
<drake_> 안녕하세요
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 아 이거 누가만든거야 ㅡㅡ
<lunahc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lunahc> whats this??
<autowiz> 아니면 potato 님 이직 프로세스 시작하신건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 드래이크 하이~~
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 안녕하세요^^
<PotatoGim> 대학원입니다!ㅎㅎ
<root____1> exit
<bluedusk>  TaeheeJang_irssi 님 자리에 계신가요?
<TaeheeJang_irssi> bluedusk 아 네 지금 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 아 제가 주제 넘게 페이스북 그룹에 광고글을 하나 올려서요..
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 에이 주제넘다뇨 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 혹시 그날 참석해주셔서 자리를 좀 빛내주실수 있을까요?
<TaeheeJang_irssi> GCPub Day요??
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 우분투 커뮤니티 대표로 현재 이제 시작하려고 걸음마를 떄려는 커뮤니티모임에 참석하셔서
<bluedusk> 자리를 빛내주시는것도
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 제가 뭘 알겠습니다만^^;; 그게 GCPub에 좋은 일이라면 가겠습니다 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 넵 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 오셔서 맥주 드시고 가세요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> ......
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 아마도 참석했다가 일찍 가야할것 같은데 그래도 괜찮으시겠어요? ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 뭐 상관은 없습니다만 구글코리아쪽사람들도 오셔서
<bluedusk> 인맥이나 얼굴 알아두시는것도 나쁠거 같지 않다고 생각되서
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 아아 넵 알겠습니다!
<bluedusk> 잘 되서 나중에우분투 커뮤니티를 구글 코리아에 빌려서 할수도 있고
<bluedusk> 네네
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 이번에 락플레이스도 같이 참여하는군요!
<bluedusk> 감사합니다. (_)
<bluedusk> 뭐 그런건 저도 잘..
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 아닙니다^^ 항상 도와주시는데 저도 당연히 가야죠 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전에 저 이직했다고 말씀드리지 않았었나요?
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 아아 네 그런데 신청서에 떡하니 락플레이스 협찬 로고가^^;;
<bluedusk> 아 뭐 그렇군요.. ㅋ 여튼 인원파악해야 한다니 별도로 신청은 번거로우시더라도 해주세요..
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 네 지금 접수했습니다.
<bluedusk> 네 감사합니다. 혹시나 주변에 관심있으신분들
<bluedusk> 잇으시면 말씀해주세요
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 넵 일단 페북 공유 해 놓겠습니다 ㅋ
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 혹시 이번에 재권님도 운영진으로 같이 활동하시는 건가요?
<bluedusk> 그건 아닐거 같아요
<bluedusk> 걍 가서 잡다한 잡부로 ㅠㅠ
<TaeheeJang_irssi> 아하 넵 알겠습니다.
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 조용하군요
<samahui_ws> 불금입니다. 즐거운 마음으로 하루 마무리 잘 하시고 즐거운 주말을 맞이하세요
<paleale> 안녕하세요. 초보인데 여쭤보고 싶은 게 있어서 왔습니다.
<paleale> USB에 우분투를 깔아서 여기저기 돌아다니면서 쓰려고 64기가짜리 USB 메모리를 샀습니다.  UUI로 USB에 우분투를 깔고 부팅도 성공했고 정상작동도 확인했습니다. 근데 우분투로 들어가보면 내부 용량이 3.3기가 밖에 인식이 안됩니다. 다른 하드에서 USB로 자료 좀 넣으려고 하니까 용량 없다고 안옮겨집니다. 왜 우분투 상에선 이 U
<paleale> 항상 프로그램이 멈춰서 못했습니다.) (쓰는 USB는 샌디스크 울트라핏 http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/89026 이 제품입니다.) (설치하려고 했던 우분투는 Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64 였습니다.)
<autowiz__> 음...
<autowiz__> paleale 님 UUI 사용하셔서 usb 에 설치를 하신건가요? 그냥 CD 부팅처럼 하신건가요?
<autowiz__> 시디 부팅 처럼 되신다면 메모리를 / 파티션으로 활용하게되는데 그거 때문일 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz__> UUI 프로그램에서 따로선택하는건 없는거 같은데
<autowiz__> 어떤방식으로 설치가되는지 모르겠네요 (syslinux 에 대한 언급이 있는걸로 봐서는 cd 부팅 타입일거 같습니다만)
<autowiz__> usb 네이티브로 설치하는 방법을 찾아보시거나 , 현재상태에서 usb 로 부팅하신다음 / 는 메모리를 이용한 가상 공간이니
<autowiz__> 현재상태에서 usb 로 부팅하신다음 usb 메모리를 특정 파티션으로 다시 마운트 해보시기 바랍니다.
<autowiz__> 특정 파티션 -> 특정 디렉토리
<autowiz__> mkdir  /mnt/usb
<autowiz__> mount  /dev/sdb  /mnt/p1
<autowiz__> 오늘 정신이없네요
<autowiz__> mkdir  /mnt/usb    ;    mount  /dev/sdb  /mnt/usb
<paleale> 답변 감사합니다! uui를 사용해서 usb에 설치를 했습니다.
<paleale> 외국 포럼 돌아다니면서 알아봤는데, 지금 이 usb가 exFAT로 되어있는데 그래서 우분투에서 인식이 안된걸까요?
<paleale> 컴퓨터 초보라 '파일 시스템'이라는 개념을 지금 처음 알았습니다.
<paleale> NTFS는 윈도우 리눅스 모두에서 다 읽을 수 있다고 들어서 NTFS로 포맷했습니다.
<jason_kr> 에이~ 초보'도 아니면서 초보'인 척? 겸손이 지나친 거 아녀요? ㅎ ^^
<autowiz__> 부팅 상태에서 irc 가능하신가요?
<autowiz__> 부팅 하시면 df -h 결과를 좀 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<paleale> 지금 집이 아니라  부팅을 할 수가 없습니다ㅜㅜ. 일단 UUI로 USB에 넣어 놨고 이따 집에 들어가서 부팅을 해보고 알려드리겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 네~ 알겠습니다.
<paleale> jason_kr 님 부끄러운 초보입니다ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ^^
<paleale> 저 근데 df -h 가 무엇인가요?
<paleale> 터미널 연 다음에 $ 이거 다음에 저 df -h 를 적어넣은 건가요?
<paleale> mkdir  /mnt/usb 랑mount  /dev/sdb  /mnt/p1 도 같은건가요?
<autowiz__> mkdir  /mnt/usb 랑mount  /dev/sdb  /mnt/p1   이건 제가 잘못쓴겁니다.
<paleale> 우분투 포럼 와봤더니 다들 이런 영어 약자로 대화하시는데 뭐에 쓰는 약자인지를 모르겠어서요
<autowiz__> mkdir  /mnt/usb 랑mount  /dev/sdb  /mnt/usb 로 하시구요.(잘 될런지는 모르겠습니다만)
<autowiz__> df -h 는 마운트된 파티션들 , 마운트 경로랑 여유공간 보는 명령어 입니다.
<autowiz__> df == disk free
<paleale> 아하 감사합니다. 그러니까 그 도스같은 검은 화면(터미널) 에 적어 넣는 명령어란 말씀이시죠?
<paleale> 명령어로 컴퓨터 사용을 해본 적이 한 번도 없어서 이런 기초적인 것까지 물어보게 되네요ㅎㅎ
<paleale> 이따 밤에 알려주신대로 해보고 결과 알려드리겠습니다!
<autowiz__> 즐거운 저녁 되세요~~
<HolyKnight> @ActualEntities: 캘리버50? 이라는 기관총이 있다. 이 총은 총알 하나가 한뼘정도 되는데 30cm의 두께의 콘크리트벽을 그냥 뚫어버린다. 이런 총알이 날아다니는 전쟁(국지전 전투)이다. 몸을 벽뒤에 숨겨도 살아남을 수가 없다.
<samahui_ws> 50구경 중기관총 말씀이시군요
<samahui_ws> 구경 50
<samahui_ws> 0.50인치...
<samahui_ws> 맞으면 관통이 아니라 박살을 낸다는...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3096047
<HolyKnight> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KcxVmKfhwY&feature=youtu.be
<samahui_ws> 텐진폭발영상은 예전에 봤는데... 저거 화학가스 퍼진거 숨기다 밝혀지고 윗선 책임자 잡혀가고 이주희망한다뭐다 난리더군요
<samahui_ws> 중국처럼 우리도 사고터지면 책임자 문책 좀 확실하게...
<samahui_ws> 물론 터지지 않도록 막는게 우선되야 하겠지만요..
<samahui_ws> 제대한 예비군들 북도발에 맞선다는 건 좋은데... 설레발은 설레발이네요... 전쟁나면 저러기도전에 포격되서 사라지겠죠
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 준전시상태라 윗돼지가 선포했다는데... 국내미국인들 빠져나가나 살펴보면 뻥이낙 아닌가 알 수 있죠
<paleale> autowiz__ 님 안녕하세요. 아까 도움받아
<paleale> 도움받았던 사람입니다.
<autowiz__> 네 안녕하세요
<paleale> 이제 집에 와서 부팅을 해보니 부팅이 안되네요...
<paleale> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vpOwRviZ-RQ/VdciHFRJqbI/AAAAAAAAWv4/fHY4BM6mYIQ/s1152-Ic42/20150821_220127.jpg
<paleale> 이런 화면만 뜹니다
<autowiz__> UUI 사용하신거 맞나요?
<autowiz__> grub 로 부팅이 되던가요? 아니면 시디 부팅할때 처럼 부팅이 되시던가요
<autowiz__> ntfs 모듈이 안올라가서 저렇게 나올지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz__> fat32 로 다시 포멧하셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<paleale> 네 UUI 사용해서 설치했습니다.
<paleale> GRUB 부팅이랑 시디 부팅이랑 차이가 무엇인가요?
<paleale> 부팅메뉴에서 USB 메모리로 부팅하는 거 눌렀더니, 꼭 OS설치화면 같은 메뉴가 나왔습니다.
<paleale> try도 있고 설치하기도 있고 한 메뉴요
<paleale> 흠 fat32로 다시 포맷해보겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 부팅 부분이 올라오면서 필요한 파일들을 읽어야 되는데
<autowiz__> ntfs 모듈이 기본적으로는 적용이 안되있어서 그런거 같습니다. 수동으로 조치하는방법이 있기는 할거 같으나
<autowiz__> 많이힘들어보이니 그냥 fat32 로 가셔야 할거 같습니다.
<paleale> 넵 FAT32로 포맷했고 UUI 돌리고 있습니다. 우분투로 들어간 후 결과 알려드리겠습니다.
<autowiz__> http://blog.donga.com/jasonlim87/archives/1201
<autowiz__> 터미널에 포르나 상영이라는 글인데... OS 가 우분투 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 우리 우분투 저런데 저렇게 나오면 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<paleale> 안녕하세요
<paleale> FAT32로 포맷하고 UUI로 깔고
<paleale> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9xlLEWyvug0/VdcpsCMQurI/AAAAAAAAWwY/ssQmNS-xJn4/s1152-Ic42/20150821_223435_3.jpg
<paleale> 이 화면에서 Sandisk 선택해서 부팅했더니 부팅 안되고 그냥 윈도우즈가 켜져버리더라구요...
<paleale> 실패했습니다ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> 전에는 부팅은 되셨던거지요?
<paleale> 네 전에는 됐습니다
<paleale> 그때는 FAT64 였어요
<paleale> 이제 보니 UUI 에서 설정한 persistence 만 읽었던 것 같아요
<autowiz__> uui 말고 다른걸 이용해보시거나
<paleale> UUI 에서 설정한 persistence 는 ext 인가요?
<autowiz__> UUI 에서 다른걸 또 설정하는지 모르겠네요
<autowiz__> exfat 으로 다시 하시는 방법도 있을거같습니다만.
<autowiz__> fat32 가 안되는건 의외네요
<paleale> 집 말고 다른 곳에서도 이 USB로 부팅하려고 하면 가장 호환성이 좋은 건 FAT32인가요?
<paleale> Thanx very much. It works in FAT32 after reboot computer.
<paleale> But I cannot type Korean
<paleale> I'm in Ubuntu now
<autowiz__> congratulation ~
<autowiz__> good job~
<samahui_ws> sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-hangul
<paleale> Sadly it is same that ubuntu can read only this size of USB.
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TMThjRFk5cDZONlU/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> Like this screenshot
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TYUFwX3BRRnUwWWc/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> Thanks Samahui_ws. I installed following your instruction. and set a keyboard setting. but it doesnt work
<autowiz__> 한글 읽을 수 는 있으신가요?
<samahui_ws> System Setting -> Language Support >> language update
<autowiz__> fdisk -l 도 필요할거 같습니다.  으음 usb 메모리를 /cdrom 으로 마운트 한거 같은데
<paleale> Yes. I can read. Only typing doesnt work
<autowiz__> mount <엔터> 해서 보시면 /dev/sdd1 줄이 어떻게 되어 있는지 봐야합니다.
<autowiz__> 저상태는 그러니까 그냥 USB 메모리 에다가 가상 시디롬을 넣은거 처럼 동작하는겁니다.
<autowiz__> cd 부팅이랑 거의 같은 상황이구요. 저상태에서 / (루트) 에 뭘 써도 재부팅 하면 초기화됩니다.
<autowiz__> 긴급복구용 정도로 쓰실게 아니면 USB 메모리에 정식으로 설치하는 문서를 찾아보시기를 권해 드립니다.
<autowiz__> (다만 usb 메모리에설치된걸로는 부팅만되고 다른 머신에 설치는 안되실겁니다. )
<samahui_ws> 시스템 세팅 -> 텍스트 입력창인가 에 가보면 입력소스 나오는데 이거 한글 추가하고 소스전환키 설정해주면 한글입력 됩니다
<autowiz__> USB 메모리에 정식 설치를 하면 GRUB 가 설치되는데 ISO 파일을 활용해서 부팅 할 수 는 있는거 같습니다만. 역시나 만드는데 과정이 좀 복잡합니다.
<paleale> samahui-ws nim. Is it right?
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TM1d4S0tMZHhCc0E/view?usp=sharing
<samahui_ws> 거기 입력소스중 필요없는거 지우고 한글과 영어 하나씩만 놓으면됩니다
<samahui_ws> 그리고 한영전환 한영키로 하고 싶으시면 시스템설정에서 키보드 선택하셔서 자판 입력란에 구성키를 오른쪽alt로 바꿔주면 됩니다
<paleale> Okay. I did that. But still it doesnt showing korean typing.
<paleale> Could my keyboard be problem?
<autowiz__> 화면 오른쪽 위에 ko2 아이콘 마우스로 눌러서
<autowiz__> 태극모양이 나와야 합니다.
<paleale> I typed mount <enter>
<paleale> So i got this
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TMThjRFk5cDZONlU/view?usp=sharing
<autowiz__> 바로위에 링크는 df -h 사진이네요
<autowiz__> 사마휘님 혹시 오늘도 야근 이신가요? ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 언제나 그렇쵸
<samahui_ws> 조금 더 하고 갈겁니다
<autowiz__> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다.
<samahui_ws> 북한도 도발하지만... 거래처가 절 더 도발해요
<samahui_ws> 조만간 폭탄 터트릴지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 다 설치해도 잘 안되면 리붓한번 하세요
<paleale> Oh I;m sorry
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6MOz1E4Dj9TdldUYWQwcldwOTQ
<paleale> Thanks you for instruction. I will try rebooting then.
<autowiz__> 이번엔 비공개 네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 사마휘님 힘내십시요~~ ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 감사합니다
<autowiz__> (재부팅하고 원점으로 돌아갈 수 도 있습니다만 너무 맘상하진 마세요 ㅠㅠ )
<samahui_ws> 힘을내서 코드에 폭탄을...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> logic bomb 인가요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 재부팅하고 원점으로... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 유지보수가 힘들게 빌빌 꼬고 있습니다
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TdldUYWQwcldwOTQ/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> Maybe this link will works
<autowiz__> paleale : 원래는 시디로 부팅하면 저 /cdrom 이 정말로 cdrom 이여서 읽기 쓰기가 불가능한데
<autowiz__> 지금은 usb 메모리가 /cdrom 으로 마운트 되어 있고 읽기 쓰기가 가능한걸로 보입니다.
<autowiz__> . /cdrom 안에 폴더 ( 기존 파일들이 있으니 좀 특이한걸로 , 저는 대문자로 FILES 라던가 DATA 라고 만듭니다) 만드셔서
<autowiz__> 그안에 필요한 파일들 넣으시면 될거같습니다. 다만 fat32 면 단일 파일 크기 제한이 있어서 분할압축을 하시던가
<autowiz__> (나중에 시간나시면 다른 USB 로 파티션을 나눠 보시는 방법도 시도해 보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다. )
<autowiz__> sdd1 의 크기를 줄이고 sdd2 를 만들어서 ntfs 건 뭐건 편한걸로 만들어 놓는거지요.
<autowiz__> (윈도우즈에서는 USB 메모리안에 파티셔닝 된것을 못읽을 수 있습니다. 아 이건 저도 지금 테스트 해봐야겠네요)
<paleale> Aha. You are recommending seperate this USB onto EXT4 and FAT(or something can read in Windows)
<paleale> Am i right?
<autowiz__> 행여나 하다가 안되면 다시 처음부터 해야하니까 , 잘되는거 한개는 소장하시고 , 연습은 여분의 USB 메모리로 ... )
<paleale> So Use seperated each partition in each OS?
<autowiz__> UUI 는 ext 랑은 호환이 안됩니다.
<autowiz__> 일단은 그냥 /cdrom 부분을 사용하시기를 추천드립니다.
<autowiz__> /cdrom/MP3/exid/1.mp3 이런식으로 넣으시면 됩니다.
<paleale> Oh Thanks. I find cdrom folder and it has 56.7 free space!
<paleale> Really thanks. I can see it
<paleale> I will try rebooting
<samahui_ws> 잘되시길...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3096469&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 가볼께요
<samahui_ws> 즐건 주말들 보내세요
<samahui_ws> 나중에뵈요
<autowiz> paleale: 어떻게 잘 되시나요?
<paleale> 하하 덕분에 여기까지 왔습니다. 한글이 깔려있는 우분투를
<paleale> 깔아서 한글은 쓰고 있습니다.
<paleale> 다만 cdrom 폴더에 파일을 쓰거나 폴더를 만들거나 하는 게 안되더라구요ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 어떤 메시지가 뜨던가요?
<autowiz> root 계정으로도 안되던가요?
<paleale> 아 사용자 권한때문에 그럴 수도 있겠군요.
<paleale> root 계정으로는 어떻게 들어가나요?
<autowiz> sudo su - <엔터> 하시면
<autowiz> 사용자 비밀번호를 물어봅니다.
<paleale> 비밀번호를 설정하는 과정이 있었나요??
<autowiz> 비밀번호 입력하면 루트권한이 될껍니다.
<autowiz> 아 비번이 없으면 ubuntu 이거나
<paleale> 쳤더니 root@ubuntu: /home/ubuntu#
<paleale> 이라고 나옵니다
<autowiz> 그냥 엔터는 기본적으로 ... 되나봅니다.
<autowiz> # 붙으면 루트인겁니다.
<paleale> 아 그럼 제가 지금 root 계정을 사용중인 건가요?
<autowiz> 네 그 쉘만 루트권한인겁니다.
<autowiz> USB 메모리가 fat32 인데 이걸 /cdrom 으로 마운트 한거라서
<autowiz> .  /cdrom 안에는 ext 파일 시스템처럼 사용자 소유권 변경이 안될겁니다 아마도
<paleale> .
<paleale> 이 우분투가 usb를 cd처럼 인식한다는 의미이신가요?
<paleale> cdrom 안의 사용자 소유권은 저한테 없나요?
<autowiz> 한글 설정하고 재부팅하면 설정한거 초기화 되지 않던가요?
<paleale> 아니 사실 다른 우분투 배포판을 새로 깔았습니다.
<autowiz> fat32 는 ext 랑 달라서 그냥 한가지 소유자로만 보일겁니다. 그게 기본값인 root 인거구요.
<paleale> 처음 부팅 메뉴에서 try ubuntu without installing 이 메뉴로 들어왔습니다
<paleale> 근데 또 이 메뉴로 리부팅 해도 설정이나 옮긴 파일 등은 그대로 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 네 /cdrom 이나 PC hdd 이외에 자료는 재부팅 하면 초기화될껍니다.
<autowiz> 음... 최근에 그걸 가능하게 한 버젼이 있다고 들었던거 같은데 그건지도 모르겠네요
<paleale> 아하
<paleale> 근데 결국 이 /cdrom 폴더로 파일은 어떻게 넣을 수 있는건가요?
<autowiz> 하드디스크에 있던 자료라고 치면
<paleale> cdrom 폴더에서 마우스 우클릭 하면 new folder, new document, paste 버튼은 회색으로 표시되어 선택이 안되고, properties만 선택됩니다
<autowiz> pc 하드디스크 에서 첫번째 파티션 /dev/sda1  이 /media/first-part 에 마운트 되어 있다고 가정하면
<autowiz> # 상태에서
<autowiz> mkdir /cdrom/DATA    ;     cp -rp /media/first-part/movie-folder /cdrom/DATA/
<autowiz> 이런식으로 하시면되구요 , gui 이면은
<autowiz> apt-get intall gksu   하시고
<autowiz> alt + F2 하면 상단에 실행 창 같은게 열릴껍니다. 거기서 gksu nautilus 하면
<autowiz> 작은 팝업으로 현재 사용자 password 를 물어봅니다.
<autowiz> 입력하고 나면 노틸러스 창이 하나 뜨는데 그 창은 루트 권한이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 일반 사용자 파일을 루트권한으로 바꿔버리지 않게 조심하시구요.
<paleale> mkdir: cannot create directory '/cdrom/
<autowiz> 루트 상태에서 mkdir 하신건가요?
<paleale> 네 루트권한입니다
<paleale> 아 제가 쓰던 말이 짤렸네요
<paleale> 여튼 마지막에 Read-only file system 이라고 나옵니다
<autowiz> 아...
<paleale> 지금 혹시 저 안타까운 상황인가요?
<autowiz> 루트권한에서 mkdir /mnt/usb 하시구요
<autowiz> mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usb 하시면 어떻게 나오는지 알려주세요
<autowiz> 이게 어떻게 보면 이미 USB 메모리를 리눅스가 사용하고 있어서 , 동시에 쓰기가 불가능 할 수 도 있거든요.
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TMFRTTmRteVk5anM/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> 이렇게 나옵니다
<autowiz> 아니
<autowiz> apt-get install gksu 입니다 오타가 났었네요
<autowiz> mkdir   /mnt/usb 입니다.
<autowiz> 경로 압쪽 / 를 빼먹으셨네요
<autowiz> 아 죄송합니다. 중간에는 맞게 들어갔네요...
<autowiz> mount    /dev/sdd1    /mnt/usb    한줄에 쓰셔야 합니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 시간 있으시면 제가 지금 UUI 설치중이라 해보고 말씀드리겠습니다. 뭐 그전에 대화하면서 해결되면 다행입니다만.
<paleale> 아 감사합니다.
<paleale> 아 참고로 지금 쓰는 우분투는 여러 방법으로 해보려고 UUI 대신 unetbootin 이라는 프로그램으로 설치해봤습니다.
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TcjkwZUJyWEhiVmM/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> 이렇게 나왔습니다.
<autowiz> mount -o rw,remount   /dev/sdd1    /cdrom
<autowiz> 해보시겠어요?    rw 뒤에는 쉼표 입니다.
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TSzJwOGJlNjcwb28/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> 이렇게 나왔습니다.
<autowiz> mkdir    /cdrom/DATA     다시 부탁드립니다.
<paleale> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/cdrom/DATA’: File exists 라고 나오네요
<paleale> 폴더 들어가보니 DATA라는 폴더가 생겼습니다.
<paleale> Files 로 여길 들어와보면 여전히 읽기전용인 것 같네요
<autowiz> 보통 리눅스 나 유닉에서 아무 반응이 없는건 정상적으로 실행됐다는 경우가 많습니다.
<autowiz> gksu 설치하시고
<autowiz> 리눅스 어떤거 사용하시는건가요?
<paleale> UbuntuJE 라는 거 발견해서 설치해봤습니다
<autowiz> 아니면... apt-get update  하시고  다시 apt-get install gksu 해보시거나
<autowiz> gksu 엔터 하셔서 어떤 페키지가 gksu 가지고 있는지 알아보는 방법도 있습니다.
<paleale> Package gksu is not available, but is referred to by another package
<paleale> 라고 나오네요ㅜㅜ
<paleale> gksu 설치 안되어있고 설치하려고 치니까
<paleale> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<paleale> 라고 나옵니다
<autowiz> mount   -o   rw,user,umask=000,remount     /dev/sdd1    /cdrom
<autowiz> chmod   777     /cdrom/DATA    이것도 같이 부탁드립니다.
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TZ3czSWpkMjV5a1E/view?usp=sharing
<paleale> 이렇게 나왔습니다
<autowiz> 으음 일단 위에명령은 띄어쓰기가 안맞아서 에러난거구요.
<autowiz> 밑에 명령은 된거 같은데
<autowiz> 노틸러스 에서 다시 가셔서 파일 써보시겠어요?
<paleale> 노틸러스가 뭔가요??
<autowiz> 탐색기 같은거요
<paleale> 아 이거 이름이 노틸러스군요
<paleale> 아 안됩니다ㅜㅜ
<paleale> 여전히 읽기전용입니다
<autowiz> 혹시 unebootin 으로 usb 만드실때
<paleale> 네
<autowiz> 아래쪽에 "space used to preserve files across reboots ( ubuntu only )"  부분을 50기가정도까지 늘리는건 어떨까요?
<paleale> 아 그게 최대 9999메가까지 되더라구요 더 이상 안올라갔어요
<autowiz> 앞서서 한 방법은 다들 편법이고 , 아래쪽것이 정상적인 방법인데 , 이게 용량제한이 있을 수 도 있어서
<paleale> 9999메가로 했는데 용량이 4.1기가 잡히는게 이상하긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 으음... 그건 나중에 따로 알아보겠습니다. 지금 unetbootin 설치하고있습니다. 잠시만 기다려주세요
<paleale> 감사합니다ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 지금 그럼 포멧은 뭘로 하신건가요?
<paleale> 포맷한 프로그램 뭐였는지 찾고있는데... 잘 보이지가 않네요. 윈도우에서 있던 위치에 가봐도.
<paleale> 잠시만 기다려주세요
<paleale> 아 이 프로그램 썼습니다.http://cappleblog.co.kr/235
<autowiz_> 부팅이 안되서 다시하고있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<paleale> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> paleale 님은 혹시 학생이신가요?
<paleale> 네 학생입니다.
<paleale> 저도 리부팅 해보고 왔는데 아무래도 일반 ubuntu를 깔던가 usb에 고정적으로 까는 방법을 찾아내던가 해야겠네요.
<paleale> 이 배포판 ubuntuJE는 try without installing 으로 들어오면 모두 초기화 되네요ㅜㅜ
<paleale> 우분투 공홈에서 받은 14.04.3 은 try로 들어와도 설정이 다 그대로 남아있던데 말이에요.
<autowiz_> 네 ... 기본적으로는 고정식으로 설치하는거 이외에는 초기화 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 그건 unetbootin 에서만 지원해주는 기능이지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<paleale> 아하...
<autowiz_> 좀 크기가 크긴 하지만 외장하드를 가지고 다니는경우도 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<paleale> ㅋㅋㅋ그것도 괜찮은 방법이겠네요.
<paleale> autowiz_님은 직장인이신가요?
<autowiz_> 네 저는 아직 사무실입니다. ㅋㅋ
<paleale> 하!
<paleale> ㅜㅜ 야근을 이정도로나 하시는군요.
<autowiz_> 저는 출퇴근이 자유로운 상황이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 출근도 마음데로 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 마음대로
<paleale> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ다행입니다.
<paleale> 제가 포럼에도 질문글을 올렸는데 답변이 달렸습니다.
<paleale> live로 단지 부팅 usb를 만드시고는 설치하셨다고 말씀하시는 것 같습니다.
<paleale> 라고 하시는데 이 말씀이 맞는 것 같아요
<autowiz_> 아 아직 리눅스 켜져 있으시면
<autowiz_> gksu 안쓰고 그냥 sudo 써도 되네요
<autowiz_> sudo nautilus
<autowiz_> 이게 기본적으로는 gui 프로그램은 sudo 로 실행이 안되는데
<autowiz_> 시디 부팅일때는 되는거 같네요 .
<autowiz_> 분할을 하긴 했는데 몇가지 테스트를 더 해봐야 할거 같아요
<autowiz_> 뭐 몇가지 가능성은 보이는데 , 만들기도 복잡하고 관리하기도 영~ 복잡합니다.
<paleale> sudo 노틸러스 들어왔는데... 헛 cdrom 폴더만 잠겨있네요
<paleale> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6MOz1E4Dj9TcE11NVg5cmZBY1E/view?usp=sharing
<autowiz_> 그냥 usb 에 바로 설치하는게 나을거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 재부팅 하셨던거면
<autowiz_> mount   -o   rw,remount     /dev/sdd1    /cdrom   하고  새로고침 한번 해보세요
<autowiz_> rw,remount 는 붙여서 써야 합니다.
<autowiz_> 그러고보니까 저도 최근에 USB 메모리에 윈도우즈 시디랑 hiren's cd 랑 리눅스 까지 전부 갇이 집어넣는다고
<autowiz_> UUI 썼었었네요.
<autowiz_> 정 안되면 usb 메모리를 두개 가지고 다니는 방법도 있을듯합니다.
<paleale> 저 아까 루트 권한을 얻으려면 어떻게 하는 거였죠??
<autowiz_> sudo su -
<paleale> 와!ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 드디어 됐습니다. 드디어 cdrom 폴더에 내용을 쓸 수 있게 됐습니다.
<paleale> 감사합니다. 오늘 알려주신거 다 익혀두겠습니다.
<paleale> 아... 자물쇠 모양이 사라져서 된 줄 알았는데
<paleale> Error while copying to “DATA”. The destination is read-only.
<paleale> 라고 뜨는군요ㅜㅜ
<paleale> 이 usb에 실제로 설치를 해버려야 겠네요ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 으음...
<autowiz_> 저는 복사가 됩니다만.
<autowiz_> ubuntu 14.04.3  desktop 64bit 입니다.
<paleale> 으음....
<paleale> 지금 이 우분투는 14.04.2 입니다
<paleale> 가상드라이브로 iso를 열어서 usb에 설치하는 방법도 가능할까요?
<paleale> 안되면 내일 dvd나 usb를 하나 사서 그걸 live로 만든 다음에 이 USB에 설치를 해야겠네요. 이게 정석적인 방법이지요?
<autowiz_> 가상드라이브라는데 윈도우즈 상에서 잡히는 걸 말씀하시는거면
<autowiz_> 그걸로 부팅을해서 usb 에 설치를 해야되는 상황이라서 활용이 불가능합니다.
<paleale> 아 그걸로 부팅메뉴에 들어가야 설치를 할 수 있군요.
<paleale> 다른 usb를 쓰는 수 밖에 없겠네요
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈에서는 기본적으로 USB 메모리에 파티셔닝을 지원하지 않는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 그래서 파티션이 여러게 있더라도 , 윈도우즈가 인식하는 첫번째 파티션만 인식합니다.
<autowiz_> (fat16 , fat32 , exfat ,ntfs )
<paleale> 아 USB를 CD영역으로도 나누고 다른 파일시스템으로도 나누고 해도 하나만 읽는단 말씀이시죠?
<autowiz_> 첫번째만 읽게 되는데요 . 뭐 순서를 NTFS , FAT32 로 해놓고
<autowiz_> 아직 테스트 중이라 잠시만요
<paleale> 전 잠시 나갔다가 윈도우로 다시 들어오겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐 이래저래 해도 USB 메모리건 CD 건 있어야 하나 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 컴이 여러대라서 리눅스에서 작업을 하고 있는데
<paleale> 네. 하나 구해서 그렇게 설치해야 겠네요.
<paleale> 오늘 덕분에 정말 많이 배웠습니다. 어떻게 다 감사해야 할 지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 아이고 결론적으로는 별로 도움이 안되서
<autowiz_> 얼른 주무시고 좋은 주말 되세요~
<paleale> 계속 신경써주시는데 먼저 자러 들어가서 죄송합니다ㅎㅎ
<paleale> 오전에 또 알바를 가야해서...
<paleale> 좋은 주말 되세요!
<autowiz_> 아이고 알바까지 ... 얼른 주무세요 저야 뭐 이것도 하고 저것도 하고 그러고 있어서
<paleale> 아 참 마지막으로 가기 전에 궁금한 거 한가지만 더 여쭤봐도 둴까요??
<autowiz_> 넵
<paleale> usb에 우분투를 설치할 때 포맷이 FAT32라면 설치된 부분은 ext4로 바꿔서 설치가 되고, 우분투에 들어가면 우분투가 설치된 ext4 부분과 나머지 FAT32부분으로 파티션이 분할되어서 인식된다.
<paleale> 이게 제가 이해한 내용인데 맞는건가요?
<autowiz_> 파티션 분할은 기술적으로 문제가 좀 있는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 일단은 파티션이 자동으로 바뀌는건 아닙니다. 필요한경우 수동으로 조절을 할까 싶습니다.
<paleale> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 좋은 주말 보내세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-22
<autowiz_> 토요일 들 잘 보내고 계신가요~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네~ 멍하게 보내고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 커널쪽 도 좀 건드리시나요?
<PotatoGim> 파일시스템 쪽이랑 네트워크 쪽은 조금 볼 수 있습니다~
<autowiz_> 역쉬 부럽 부럽
<PotatoGim> 그래봤자 커밋 한번 못해본 초보인데요 뭘...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 저 도 건드릴수 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 건들건들
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jason_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 하이~ ^^
<autowiz_> 건들건들 ... .건달건달  ㅎㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 오... wxWidgets에 IPC가 있는 줄은 몰랐네요;
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-23
<autowiz_> 그냥 브라우져일 뿐인데 , 이상하게 파폭쓸때랑 크롬 쓸대랑 느낌이 이렇게 다르지요 ...
<autowiz_> 인터페이스가 조금 달라서 그런건지
<commania_> ㄹㄹ
<autowiz_> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> ㄹ
<autowiz_>                      랄라~    ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ヽ(゜∇゜)ノ Eeeeyyyy sexy laaaaaadyyyy
<jason_kr> ヘ(￣ー￣ヘ) Op (ノ￣ー￣)ノ Op (〜￣▽￣)〜 Op 〜(￣△￣〜) Op
<jason_kr> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ Oppan Gangnam Style
<jason_kr> ヾ(⌐■_■)ノ♪
<autowiz_> 허거걱
<autowiz_> 이런건 어디서 배우셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://jhrogue.blogspot.kr/2015/08/english-for-developers-it.html?m=1
 * jason_kr 두리번 두리번 ('-' ) (._. ) (o_o) ( ._.) ( '-') looking around
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 일어나요
<ipeter> 모두들
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침입니다. 오늘 하루 즐겁고 유익한 하루 되세요
<autowiz_> 이번주도 모두들 건강하시고 행복하시고 , 즐거운 일들만 많은 한주 되시길 기대합니다~
<autowiz_> 어이고 피터님은 새벽부터 일어나셨네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-22
<JasonJang> 저녁 온도는 꺽어진 것 같은데...4~5일만 지나면 낮 온도도 한 풀 죽는다죠?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<OPIC> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 감자군 안녕안녕~
<PotatoGim> 네~ ㅎㅎ 간만에 뵙네요~
<autowiz> 그러게 바빠도 종종 놀러오고 그래 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hyunseo> 안녕하세요 우분투 16.04 버전을 설치해보았습니다. IPinside(인터넷뱅킹용 프로그램)을 설치하였지만 계속 재설치를 하라고 해서 몇차례 반복하였습니다. 그래도 해결되지 않는데 아시는 분 좀 도와주시겠어요?
<autowiz> 어느은행에 접속하실려는 건가요?
<Guest36337> 안녕하세요 . 서버 하드닝 가이드에 대해 질문이 있는데 리눅스 서버에 대한 하드닝 사이드 문서를 공유하거나 정보를 얻을 수 있는 사이트 같은게 있는 지 궁금합니다.
<Guest36337> 기반시설 보안 가이드는 보았는데 다른 자료가 있으면 알려주시면 감사하겠스빈다.
<hyunseo> @autowiz keb하나은행 사용하는데 접속이 안 되서요
<hyunseo> 국민은행은 잘 되는것 같아 보이던데 keb는 않되네요
<autowiz> 으음 저도 테스트를 한번 해봐야겠네요
<hyunseo> 네 그러면 너무 감사합니다
<razGon_i7> 점심이네요. 맛점하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝
<razGon_i7> 아니 굳애프터눈
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 칼 맞는 꿈 꾸고 일어 났습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 오래 자면 꼭 악몽을 꾸면서 깨더라고요..
<razGon_i7> 헉...
<razGon_i7> 바람둥이 성태군.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 여자의 마음에 뭔가 한을 주엇군.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅠㅡㅠ 그런거 없습니다
<razGon_i7> 설마... 잘생각해봐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무리 생각해도 없는걸요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그렇지 진정한 바람둥이는 일일이 기억도 잘 못해
<autowiz> 치과나 내과에 가서 물어보는게 맞을것이나 , 라즈곤님의 의학적 소견을 여쭙고 싶은데 괜찮으신가요? 양치를 하면서 혀를 닦는게 좋다고
<autowiz> 정말 안쪽까지 닦을려고하는게 제가 민감해서그런지 헛구역질이 쉽게 날려고합니다. 꽤 심할때도 있구요. ㅠㅠ 자주 오바이트를 하거나 하면 역류성 식도염 에 걸릴까 무서워서요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 오토님 혀바닥을 닦는 것은 혀 바닥사이에 미뢰에 있는 음식성분을 닦아 주는 겁니다. 안쪽은 심하면 하지마세요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 제가 치과는 아닙니다만 치과 선생이 그리 이야기 하더군요. 남는 부분은 가글링으로 대체
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 오늘은 어찌 손님이 많으신가요?  많으면 바빠서 걱정 , 너무 없으면 손님이 적어서 걱정 .. 이러나 저러나 걱정 뿐이네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7> 그러네요
<razGon_i7> 제몸이 지쳐서..
<autowiz> 저도 요즘 지치는거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 날씨 탓인지 나이 탓인지
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 24시간 아얄씨 상주도 오늘로 끝이네요
<autowiz> 일 그만할때 된거야?
<ipeter_denver> 피체로님.
<ipeter_denver> 여전히 피씨히어로님이라고 못읽는.
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> ??
<ipeter_denver> 접속이 살아있었군요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 무쟈게 덥네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 어제 저녁에 비가 아주 살짝 오고는 다시 엄청나게 찌고 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-23
<autowiz> 찜통안에 든 만두가 된 기분입니다.
<autowiz> 잘 익혀져서 누군가에서 상차림으로 나갈거 같은 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 렉스 누님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 부비부비 쪽~
<lexlove> 오즈님은 고양이과??
<autowiz> 저는 사자 원숭이 과 입니다 냐옹~
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 지금은 온도는 그저그런데 습도가 짱이라 아주...
<razGon_i7> 조금만 걸어도 땀이 붙네요 붙어
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 개강 첫날이라 바쁘군요
<razGon_i7> 아. 월요일이라서 바쁘시겟군요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저지난주까지 정신 못차리고 있었습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님도 바쁘실때가 있으시군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 삶에 부족함이야말로 행복을 더 잘 느끼게 해주는 묘약같은거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘따라 렉스 누님이 보고싶군요 크허허허
<autowiz> 이놈의 C 언어는 어렵네요 어려워 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 점심시간이 되었네요. 맛점하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: IRCCloud Trial 기간이 끝나서 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아아 irccloud .
<autowiz> 2시간에 한번씩 창 띄었다가 닫으면 시간갱신되니까
<autowiz> 스크립트로 만들어도 될려나 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 건강히 잘 지내시지요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요즘도 게임하느라 바빴네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 말씀하시던 게임인가요? 아니면 다른 게임 하나 잡으셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 한 게임을 오래 붙잡고 하는 성격이 아니라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘은 스카이림 합니다
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 스카이림...
<razGon_i7> 엄청난 자유도
<Seony> 뭐 꼭 자유도 때문라기보다는요, 그냥 RPG가 하고싶어서요
<Seony> 베데스다 게임 좋아하거든요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 폴아웃4도 상당히 재밌게 했었죠
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 무릅 십자인대 완전파열 소견으로
<bluedusk> 수술합니다.
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ!!
<jun_> 헉;;;; 어쩌다가 다치셨어요
<jun_> ???
<bluedusk> 원래 다쳤던건데 부분파열로..
<bluedusk> 완전히 아작 난거죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 인생 뭐 별거 있나요..
<pchero_work> 헉...
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> ㅠ.ㅠ
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 에구....언제? 어디서?
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 에구....수술은      언제? 어디서?
<HolyKnight_> http://www.ddanzi.com/free/122212578
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 아마도 잠실에 선수촌 병원에서 할꺼 같아요
<bluedusk>  
<bluedusk> 날짜는 아직 이구요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-24
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 갸~~ 렉스님이댜~~
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다. 오즈님~~~~
<MBP-Seony> 시너지 처음 써봤는데 무지 편하군요
<JasonJang> 새삼?! ㅋㅋㅋ    저랑 오래전에 얘기까지 해 놓고, 잊었었던 것이겠죠
<MBP-Seony> 네 잊고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP-Seony> 사실 별로 쓸 일이 없기도 했었어요
<razGon_i7> 후...
<razGon_i7> 정신없는 수요일입니다.
<autowiz> 시너지가 가끔 윈도우즈에서 자원을 전부 먹어버리는 경우가 있었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘은 점심을 안먹고 살빼는 오즈 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 6팩을 향하여~~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 시너지가 윈도우 + 리눅스 조합은 편하긴 한데
<bluedusk> 맥이 섞이면.. 좀 뭐랄까..
<bluedusk> 맥에서 쓰이는 트랙패드 장점이 바랜다고 해야 하나..
<bluedusk> 생각해보니 제가 트랙패드의 노예가 된거 같네요 .. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 저도 트랙패드에 노예 되어 버렷습니다.
<razGon_i7> 맥북이 제가 볼땐 맥의 최정점이 아닌가 생각됩니다. 사양말고요. 사용자의 이용에 있어서요
<bluedusk> 그런의미에서 트랙패드2 사고 싶은데 넘 비싸요
<razGon_i7> 무릎은 괜찮으세요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 수술 일정 잡고 있어요ㅗ
<autowiz> 아이고 많이 아프시겠어요 블더님 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그렇게 아프진 않아요
<bluedusk> 걍 수술받아야 하는게 두렵.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 병원이 두려운 아니 바늘이 두려운 1인으로써
<samahui_WS> 화이팅 입니다!!!
<bluedusk> 바늘은 잘 모르겠고 아마 드릴로 쇠핀 박는..;;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_WS> gjr
<samahui_WS> 헉
<samahui_WS> 더 무섭겠네요
<samahui_WS> 화이팅!!!
<samahui_WS> 살아돌아오세요
<samahui_WS> 전 다시 잠시 외근이라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 더운데 자꾸 일도 꼬이고
<samahui_WS> 외근도 잦고
<samahui_WS> 굿이라도 해야겠네요
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud: 오래간만.. 요즘 휴가이후에 내정신이 아니다.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕ㅎ세요
<razGon_i7> 아... 정말 덥네요ㅕ...ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 많이 바쁘신가요? ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 조금.
<razGon_i7> 정신과 몸이 따로 논다.
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMli33ornEU&feature=youtu.be
<pchero_work> 헐...
<JasonJang> 재미지네요. 잘 만들었어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 오실로스코프가 잠깐 보이더니 오류떠서 영상이 안보이네요.ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 꼭 보셔요. 정말 대단합니다. :)
<funfunyoo> 헉!!! 이게 가능한가요???
<funfunyoo> 오실로스코프를 그렇게 다뤄봤어도 이런 건 정말 처음인 듯... (+_+)
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 왠 엄살? 왠 모른 척?! ㅋ
<funfunyoo> 아뇨
<funfunyoo> 이런 건 진짜 처음이어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 아날로그/디지털 시계 같은 건 흔하죠?
<funfunyoo> 그런 건 좀 본 것 같긴 한데.. 사실 오실로...를 디버깅으로만 써봐서...
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<razGon_i7> 저도 퇴근
<razGon_i7> 내일뵈요
<circ-user-saaKs> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> http://www.bloter.net/archives/262091
<HolyKnight_> ahoops: 할룽 필리핀 잘 되가세유?
<autowiz> 응~ 준이 안냥
<jun_> autowiz: 저 알바로 좀 빨리 데려다가 쓰실 의향은 없으신가요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아님 그냥 취업을 해야하나;;;
<autowiz> 에고.. 글쎄 빨리는 어떻게 될지 나도 장담을 못하겠네 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 보릿고개가 와버렸어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 큰일이구만 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 일단 나 헬스장좀 갔다가 ㅠㅠ 12시 쯤 돌아올께
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다녀오세요~
<jun_> autowiz: 다녀오세요~
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5830891&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz> 다시 왔소~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
<ahoops> autowiz: 안녕하세용 ㅋ
<ahoops> irc client 마땅한게 없었는데 크롬 플러긴으도 있군요. 큭.
<autowiz> 끊겨도 걱정없는 irccloud 가 편하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<suvak> 안녕하세요. 주분투를 사용하고 있는 사용자입니다. 최근에 openttd에 관심이 있어서 openttd를 설치했는데 실행하면 error while loading shared libraries: libiculx.so.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory라는 코드만 떠서 이를 어떻게 해결해야할지 모르겠습니다. 아직 우분투를 사용한지도 얼마 안되었고 오류 내용을 구글에 쳐서 질ë
<Feren^IRCCloud> suvak: 구글에 쳐서 이후 부분이 안 보입니다.
<suvak> 구글에 쳐서 질문 답을 봐도 이해가 잘 안 갑니다. 혹시 누군가 도와주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<suvak> 시간이 늦었네요. 오늘은 이만 나가보겠습니다. 다음에 또 올게요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 잠깐 안 본 사이 접속이 끊겼었네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> HI
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 응응 feren 군 하이~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 늦은 시간인데 계시는군요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음 이게 늦은시간인지 이른시간인지 이제 감도 잘 안온다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떻게 보면 이른시간이긴하죠ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Hong> 안녕 하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-25
<Hong> 이곳은 처음 입니다. 궁금한거 여쭈어 봐도 괜찬나요?
<MBP^Seony> 규칙을 읽어주세요. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<Hong> 예. 다시 규칙 읽고 입문 하겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 헙
<autowiz> 서니님이 무서우신가봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ (물어봐도 되여"라고) 묻지 말고 걍 질문하라는 친절이었는데...ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그러게요 규칙을 읽고 다시 들어오시겠다는 분은 처음인거같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 오늘도 힘내서 일해봅시다.^^
<autowiz> 네 렉스님의 명령이시라면 따라야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<MBP^Seony> 승진했는데, 연봉 쥐꼬리만큼 오르네요
<JasonJang> 지버쳐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 많이 축하합니다. ^^
<autowiz> 아이고 축하드립니다.
<MBP^Seony> 감사합니다
<MBP^Seony> 이제 승진 끝이네요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 내규에 정해진 연봉 상승률이 8%라네요
<autowiz> 연차가 늘면 연봉이 늘어나기도 하나요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럼 수입도 거의 고정인가요?
<MBP^Seony> 대신 노조 같은 곳에서 저희를 대신해서 정부랑 매년 연봉협상을 해줍니다.
<MBP^Seony> 3년 동안, 약 천만원 정도 올랐넹뇨
<lexlove> 와~ 승진축하드려요~~ ^^
<MBP^Seony> 감사합니다.  사실 직급이 변하진 않아서 승진이라고 하기에는 좀 뭣하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 어쨋거나 좋은일입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 그렇긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 한국에 본촌 치킨이라는게 있나요?
<autowiz_> 에고 끓어졌었나 봅니다.
<razGon_i7> 교촌치킨..
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 축하드립니다.
<razGon_i7> 본촌치킨 들어본적있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 애플트랙패드2 비싸네요.
<MBP^Seony> 하와이에 오픈한다고 로컬 신문에 떴네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 매직마우스와 다른점이 있을까요?
<razGon_i7> 아. 혹시 아류?
<razGon_i7> https://www.facebook.com/bonchonkorea
<razGon_i7> 있기는 있네요
<commania> 본촌치킨은 거의 해외에만 있을거에요
<commania> 한국식 치킨브랜드이긴 한데
<MBP_Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 영화 300 에 출현하신 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> PotatoGim: 감자감자~
<autowiz_>  ulimit 에서 stack 수치는 어떻게 해석해야하는거야?  급해서 불러봄 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 해석이라고 하시면 어떤...?
<autowiz_> 프로세스가 동작하는데
<autowiz_> 저 stack 리미트가 어떤식으로 영항을 끼치는지...
<autowiz_> 그냥 process 당 stack 메모리 max-limit 라고 보면되는건가 이게 끝?
<autowiz_> 멀티 쓰레드 프로그램만드는데 ulimit -s 1024*4 일때랑 ulimit -s 256 일때랑 차이가 좀 나는거 같더라고 .. 그냥 느낌차이인가? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 4MB 기본값일때는 프로그램이 걸핏하면 죽어 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> _pthread_create  에서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 반대로 되면 이해가 되는데...
<PotatoGim> 개발 중이신 장비는 x86 플랫폼인가요?
<PotatoGim> 아니면 ARM?
<PotatoGim> 스택 크기가 부족한거라면 모르겠는데... 커서 문제가 되는 경우라면 시스템에서 할당하지 못한 경우 밖에는...
<autowiz_> 아 미안 답이 늦었네
<autowiz_> 제온에서 만들고있지 일단은
<PotatoGim> 혹시 커널 로그나 시스템 메시지 쪽에는 별다른 내용이 없나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> dmesg 에 segfault 가 기록되어있는데 단순한 메모리 부족은 아닌거 같은 느낌이 들어서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 감자 시간되면 나 키보드 구경도 시켜줄겸 .. 나한테 매운족발도 얻어먹을겸 독산함 오던가 ㅎㅎ 아님 내가 갈께~~
<autowiz_> 사무실 복귀 ~
<autowiz_> 준이 안녕~
<jun_> autowiz_:  안녕하세요~
<jun_> 오늘은 시원하게 비가 오네요 ㅎㅎ 이게 소나기일지 아닐지 모르겠지만..
<autowiz_> 우리 사무실 슈퍼컴퓨터로 계산을 해보지~
<jun_> 오호~ +_+
<autowiz_> 좀 올거같아
<jun_> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 슈퍼컴음 쥐뿔 ㅋㅋ 그냥 위성영상 봤는데 구름층이 장난아닌거 같아 ㅋㅋ 내일 아침까지 올듯. 정말 시원~하게 올지 안올지는 아직 모르겠네
<autowiz_> 좀 와야하는데 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 좀 많이 와야죠.... 너무 더웠어가지구 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 날이 좀 시원해졌으면 좋겠네요
<autowiz_> 더운것도 더운건데 강수량이 너무 부족하다고 하더라고
<jun_> 근데 서울 말고는 안오는것 같던데요;;
<autowiz_> 그러게 전국적으로 쏴~악 한번 와줘야하는데
<autowiz_> 외출~
<HolyKnight_> 과실 10 대 0 http://image.fmkorea.com/files/attach/new/20160804/486616/425627500/429910871/5189dd7779e96fa095933f89555fdee6.gif
<HolyKnight_> http://ultraimg.com/images/2016/08/25/SeJu.gif
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋ 조별과제 응징..ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> zzz
<mincheol> dd
<MBP-Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 좀 시원하네요. 햇빛이 안비추니.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘은 ㅠㅠ 춥습니다 막 21도 까지 떨어졌어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 자 질문나갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 코딩에 가장 중요한것은?
<razGon_i7> 아.. 과목으로 이야기 하면요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 국영수?ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Mathematics!
<bluedusk> 영어가 아닐까 싶습니다..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 수학. 영어..
<razGon_i7> 역시나.. 수학도 우리나라 수학이 아니겟죠.
<razGon_i7> 우리나라는 수학이 미적분이 꽃인데. 오히려 컴퓨터 쪽은 확율이나 집합 이런게 적용될거 같은데요.
<razGon_i7> 왜 여쭤드리냐면 저희 선배님과 후배와 같이 카톡방에서 그런이야기가 나와서요. 어릴떄 영어 교육 필요하냐? 이런말이 나와서요.
<razGon_i7> 저는 아시다시피 "적극적"으로 옹호하는 입장이구요.
<razGon_i7> 반대하는 후배는 그러더군요. 형님 영어아니에요. 앞으로는 수학과 코딩이에요.
<bluedusk> 수학과 코딩은 뭐랄까 공부 해야 하는게 맞구요
<bluedusk> 영어는 그냥 모국어 만큼은 아니지만 필요한 지식을 원할히 습득할정도? 내 생각을 원할히 전달할 수 있을정도?
<bluedusk> 제 생각은 그렇습니다.
<razGon_i7> 원활히 습득할수 있는 정도가 어느정도 수위냐가 문제겟죠
<razGon_i7> 와우.. 부러운 퇴근.
<razGon_i7> 하루만 버티시면 금요일!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐, 주말이나 평일이나... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 하루종일 코딩만 했는데, 최종적으로 추가된건 딱 5줄 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 코딩에 줄 수는 직접적인 연관이 없어요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 나도 코딩하고 싶다....
<autowiz> 렉스님 천재적인 실력으로 절좀 도와주세요~~
<autowiz> 한줄에 1시간씩 제가 노예가 되어드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (주석은 0.1줄로 계산하고 , 합계에서 1 미만은 절상합니다  ㅋㅋ )
<lexlove> 천재적인 실력이 있다면 벌써 도와드렸죠.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 프로그래밍 공부를 하고 싶은데 현실은 산업안전 공부를 하고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 이번에 덜컥 필기를 합격하는 바람에 실기준비중인데요. 필답형(주관식)이래요. 외우는거 엄청 싫어하는데 큰일입니다.
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 그러시다면 제가 주석으로 소설을 써드리죠
<bluedusk> 어때요?
<razGon_i7> 축
<autowiz> 블더님은 바쁘시니 제가 시간뺏으면 안되지요... ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 한가한데요
<bluedusk> 사실 저 한가함
<bluedusk> 거짓말로도 한가하죠
<bluedusk> 제가 어느정도로 한가하냐면요.. 한가인이 제 이상형일정도로 한가합니다..
<razGon_i7> ipeter_denver: 어서오세요
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 피터님 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_denver> 아앗!
<ipeter_denver> 한국은 오후 2시군요!
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_denver> 모두들 계시는군요?
<razGon_i7> 옙
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 불금을 향해가고있군요. 다들 자리에 없으신거죠?
<ahoops> 개인적으로 자리계신분들은 실망스럽;;
<ahoops> 김치볶음밥해서 고추를 한사발부어서 맥주안주삼고 있는데..불금타령이라니 ㅠㅠ;
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 실망스러운 사람 등장입니다 ㅋㅋㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아쉽게도 전 매주 불금에 심야 근무인지라~ ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 매주감축드려요 =3 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 바쁘면 좋은거죠 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅠㅠ 별롭니다
<ahoops> 그런데 어떻게 금요일마다 심야금무가 될수가 있죠?
<ahoops> 혹시 매일 심야근무는 아니시죠? 젭알 아니라고 말씀좀 ㅠ
<ahoops> 금요일마다 심야근무시면 여친림 또는 마눌님께 구박을 어떻게 감당하시나요 ㅠ
<ahoops> autowiz: Seony HolyKnight_ 요즘 우리 너무 대화가 적었어요.
<ahoops> 떡밥도 없고~ 제온도 없고~
<Seony> 자주 오셔야 대화가 생기죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 이제야 말뚝박을수있는 상황이 만들어졌어요 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 아직 학생이라서 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 학생분인데 여친림없으신데 괜찮으신거에요.? =3
<ahoops> Seony: 잘지내시죠?
<Seony> 넵 여긴 맨날 똑같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 진급했는데 월급 쥐꼬리만큼 올라서 좀 많이 실망한거 말고는 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 좀더 아내분께 아양을 떨어주시면 될듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 시간이 늦어서 자러갑니다.  8시간 후에 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> 아훕찡
<HolyKnight_> 보라카이 거기 아직도 계시나유?
<HolyKnight_> 책은 여전히 뱅기 택배시키십니까유
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘부터 날씨가 선선한게 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 너무 선선해서 이상할정도 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 그렇습니다ㅋㅋ 하루아침에 이상할 정도로..
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 어서오세요~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
<ahoops> HolyKnight_: 네 아직 거기삽니다. 책은 돈없어서 그냥 살아요 ㅠ
<ahoops> autowiz: 안녕하세용 ㅋ
<autowiz> 뭣보다 건강이 중요합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맛난거 많이 (너무 많이는 말고 ) 드시고 잘 지내고 계시지요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 김치만 먹어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 사실 먹을게 마땅치 않아요;;
<ahoops> 옆에 옆건물이 한국슈퍼인데 맨날가도 살게 없더라구요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 워낙 슈퍼사장님이 안주삼아서 자주 주시기도 하구요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 술은 어떤거 자주 드세요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 음.
<ahoops> 술은 점심때 소주한병먹구요. 저녁에 제일싼 맥주 2병마셔요. 이천정도요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 매일마시니까 제법 먹는편이죠;;
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요. 항상 이 시간에 뵙네요.
<ipeter_denver> 네.
<ipeter_denver> 지금 여긴 오전 10시 37분이라서요.
<ipeter_denver> 별일 없으셨나요
<ipeter_denver> 현재 여기 직장인 분 계신가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저야 별 일 없었습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 다행이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 꿀잠 주무셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어제 안하던 운동을 하나 했더니 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 헬스장 다시 끊고 다시 하고 있는데
<autowiz> 온몸까지는 아닌데 근육들이 살짝 뻐근하네요
<Work^Seony> 오 다시 시작하셨군요
<autowiz> 네 이제 시간 여유가 좀 생겨서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 작심삼일 되지않고 열심히 하시길 바라겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 살빼고 몸 만들려는 의지가 강력해서 말이지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 정말 이대로는 못살겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 가벼운 운동을 시작해서 여기 살짝 끼어봅니다..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오호~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직은 걷기만 하고 있습니다..ㅋ
<autowiz> 처음엔 천천히 뼈 근육 인대 전부 적응할때까지 살살 운동하는게 좋아
<autowiz> 무리하면 무리간다 ... 으음 말이 좀 이상한데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 평소에 그래도 좀 운동을 살짝이라도 하는 편이긴 한데, 얼마 전부터 하체운동의 결정판이라는 스쿼트를 해보니까 다음날 다리에 알이 배기더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직은 살살 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 하고싶은게 운동인데, 제일 하기싫은게 운동 아닌가요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그 운동이라는게, 중독이 된다는 묘한 매력이 있는 행위죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그러다가 술좀 먹다보면 뼈만남아있고 ㅠ
<ahoops> 그 중독의 묘미는 이해될만한데요, 그 과정의 힘든것들도 이해되버리자나요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 잘래요 너무 마셨어요;;
<ahoops> 다미어
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음.. 저는 아직 퇴근하려면 좀 남았네요...
<autowiz> 저는 출근 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-27
<autowiz> 예전엔 토요일은 오전근문만 하고 그랬었는데 ㅋㅋ 지금생각해보면 어떻게 살았나 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그때는 그래도 그게 합법이었죠
<Work^Seony> 당연한 거였고...
<Work^Seony> 지금은 그게 아니라는게 문제 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 집에서 빈둥거리느니 일하며 공부하며 지내는게 낫습니다.
<razGon_i7> 하이요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아.. 토요일 바빳네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 정신없었습니다.
<autowiz> 이제 좀 괜찮으십니까?
<razGon_i7> 더 바빠질거 같아요ㅕ..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 허업 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7> 오늘 병원 보수 공사 오후부터..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 보약이라도 드셔야 하시는거 아닌가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-28
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight_> ㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 오늘은 집인가? 일터인가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저녁은 맛나게 먹었는감?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 코코볼 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형은요?
<autowiz> 나는 치느님 접견했다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부럽습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 치킨을 야식으로 먹어본지 6개월은 훨씬 지난듯 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 정말요? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가만보니 전 치킨을 야식으로 먹은 적이 거의 없네요;;
<autowiz> 치킨만이 아니라 살빼는것도 있고해서 야식을 거의 안먹어 요즘 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 정 배고프면 간단하게 삼각김밥한개 정도
<autowiz> 아침 점심 저녁도 가능한면 안먹거나 적게 먹는 중~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 대단하십니다...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 저녁 코코볼 먹고 출근했다가 다시 퇴근해서 코코볼 먹었는데..
<autowiz> 한번뿐인 인생인데 이렇게 살면 아니되아니되
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞습니다..ㅠ 그래도 아침마다 운동은 하고 있으니..
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운동 다녀 오겠습니다~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 새삼스레..ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-20
<soyeomul^android> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 아침 소여물주고 잠시 밖에 나왓어요 포타 타고 남대천에 왓어요
<soyeomul^android> 30분후에 한우조합 임시 긴급회의가 잇어서 대기중입니다
<soyeomul^android> 어제 우분투 안정화시키고 메일이나 뉴스그룹 읽는거 설정하고
<soyeomul^android> 스크린샷 찍는 단축키 발견하고 재정의하고
<soyeomul^android> 이것저것 만지다 션샤인보고 소자료 정리하고나서
<soyeomul^android> 잠자기전에 한글 전산 언어 두가지를 폰으로 봣어요
<soyeomul^android> 약속 그리고 아희
<soyeomul^android> 약속은 파이썬이더라구요 그냥 변수나 상수 므 그런걸 그냥 한글로만 대치한거란 생각이 들어서 그냥 파이썬
<soyeomul^android> 믄가 딱딱함이 느껴졋엇어요 약속요
<soyeomul^android> 하지만 아희는 ㅎㅎㅎㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^android> 보는내내 웃엇어요
<soyeomul^android> 인간미가 느껴지고 마음이 흐믓해지더라구요
<soyeomul^android> 이 아희를 우분투에서 실행하려면 어떤 패키지를 깔아야 하나요
<soyeomul^android> 아희 홈피에는 아희 관련 우분투 패키지가 안보엿어요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 아마 우분투용 아희 인터프리터가 없지 않았나 싶은데 말이죠
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 웹에서만 존재했던걸로 기억합니다...
<soyeomul^android> 아...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 직접 만들어보시는것도...ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^android> ㅎㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 파이썬으로 만드는걸 봤는데 그리 어려워보이진 않더라구요
<soyeomul^android> ㅎㅎㅎ너무 웃겨서요 아희만 생각하면 즐겁네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 물론 제가 파이썬을 잘 못해서 진짜 어렵지 않은지는 잘 모르겠지만요..
<soyeomul^android> 아 마따 아희 파이썬 머시기를 이름이 알파희 라는데 이 이름도 너무 웃겨요 재밋구요
<soyeomul^android> 알파희 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^android> 아희아희 도 웃겨서요
<soyeomul^android> 아아아아아아
<soyeomul^android> 어진님 감사합니다 아희 관련 정보 소마워요
<soyeomul^android> 아 실수 소마워요 오터입니다
<soyeomul^android> 폰이라서
<soyeomul^android> 요
<soyeomul^android> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 넵
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> https://mobile.twitter.com/aheui/status/576281961582489600
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/72Al382Q/B_9dY9pWEAA6fqA.png
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> http://www.drspark.net/index.php?mid=talk&document_srl=503863
<soyeomul^android> 엇
<rhheo> 아희 파생 프로젝트가 좀 있네요. javascript, JIT, 아희아희라든지 대단하네요. 활발한 잉여력 부럽습니다.
<soyeomul^android> 회장님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 엇 허련님도 좋은아침입니다~~~
<rhheo> 안녕하세요~ 아침부터 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<soyeomul^android> 넨넨~
<soyeomul^android> 참 아희 개발자 정경훈님은 데비안에도 버그 리포팅울 몇차례 하셧더라구요
<soyeomul^android> 남몰래 데비안 사용자라는걸 흔적으로
<rhheo> 실력이 되야 저런 잉여력도 발휘되겠죠... 존경합니다.
<soyeomul^android> ㅎㅎ 아희아희 잇힝
<soyeomul^android> 전 이만 한우조합 회의 가볼께요
<soyeomul^android> 꾸벅
<rhheo> 다녀오세요~~ (넘 늦었네)
<soyeomul^android> 한우조합 모임 마치고 백암온천왓어요
<soyeomul^android> 찾아보니 다음 보기도 잇더이다
<soyeomul^android> https://github.com/aheui/snippets/blob/master/standard/shebang.aheui
<soyeomul^android> 그라설라무네 쉘에서 명령어를 실행시킬수도 잇다는걸 알앗네여
<soyeomul^android> 정경훈님 이야 이거 진짜 대단한분이네여
<soyeomul^android> 씨앗이란것도 잇다던대 씨앗언어는 유니코드가 아니라서 안봅니다
<soyeomul^android> 유니코드 한글 리눅스 요 3가지 요소를 충족시켜준 아희가 느므느므 맘에 드네여
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> 요즘 프리노드에 스팸봇이 돌아다니나 보네요??
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> 네 그래서 전 체널에 +R 을 그냥 걸어버린 듯 합니다
<samahui> 좋은 새벽입니다
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 즐겁고 유익한 하루들 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 아침 소여물주고 왓어요
<soyeomul^android> 어제밤 데비안 제시 크롬북에서 지웟어요
<soyeomul^android> 깃랩에서 디렉토리에 파일이 많아지니깐 데비안 파여폭스는 버벅버벅
<soyeomul^android> 우분투 파여폭스는 부드럽게 작업 처리
<soyeomul^android> 우분투 2승 추가합니다
<soyeomul^android> 그리고 데비안 제시 에볼루션은 제목 보내눈이 인코딩을 아직 euc-kr 로 가더라구요
<soyeomul^android> 우분투 18.04 에볼루션은 모두다 무조건 utf-8
<soyeomul^android> 그곳에서 우분투 3승
<soyeomul^android> 고민끝에 데비안 제시 지웟어요
<soyeomul^android> 데비안 제시와 우분투 18.04 사이에 3년정도의 시간의 강이 흐르고 잇다는 느낌이 들엇어요
<soyeomul^android> 하지만 그 시간의 강에 아랑곳하지 않고 입력기 나비는 두 곳에서 모두다 잘 작동하더라구요 해서 어제 태어나서 처음으로 그랫으나님께 감사의편지를 부쳣어요
<soyeomul^android> 나비가 참 잘 맨들어진 입력기 같아요 느므 조으네요 아희조아라
<soyeomul^android> 아희조아 추가 읽을거리 구글에서 발견햇어요
<soyeomul^android> https://www.reddit.com/r/Korean/comments/5xnql6/아희_a_programming_language_in_hangul/
<soyeomul^android> 아희아희하다가 하루가 그냥 가더라구여
<soyeomul^android> 아희조아 아희조아
<soyeomul^android> 그래서 아희를 맨든개발자 정경훈님의 프로필울 위키백과사전에서 찾아봣슴니다
<soyeomul^android> 서울대 전산학출신이더라구요 대략 05학번쯤
<soyeomul^android> 정경훈님도 우분투를 쓰면 좋을텐데란 생각을 햇엇어요 잠시라도
<soyeomul^android> 요까지하고 전 목욕하러 갑니다
<soyeomul^android> 모두 존 하루되세요~~~
<soyeomul^android> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> ...아희.....
<autowiz> 사람 이름이나 닉네임 인가요? 어디선가 본거같은 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%95%84%ED%9D%AC
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 한글로 짜는 프로그래밍 언어에요. 한국어가 아니라 한글인게 함정
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 그거 만든 정경훈이라는 분은 엔하위키나 나무위키 쪽에서는 비난받거나 고소 대상인 수준이라...;;
<rhheo> 왜죠?
<autowiz> 흐어 이거 뭐 정말 외계어 수준이군요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 음...요약하자면 1. 엔하위키가 매니아들의 데이터를 축적하던 시절, 엔하위키는 SEO를 안해서 구글에 안잡히고 있었음 2. 정경훈은 엔하위키 미러라는 사이트를 만들어 내용을 미러링하고, 광고달고, SEO를 잘해서, 구글에서 매니아 정보를 검색하면 전부 엔하위키 미러가 나옴. 광고비 개꿀이었을 듯. 3.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> 엔하위키측이 수익이 부러워서 사유화 사태라는 개싸움이 일어나고, 겸사겸사 정경훈을 저작권 고소함. 4. 개싸움 결과 엔하위키에 반발해 나무위키가 생기고, 나무위키가 대세가 됨. 그러자 정경훈은 나무위키 내용을 미러링해서 같은 일을 함.
<soyeomul^bionic> 늦은밤 인사드립니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-22
<autowiz> 홀녀님 안녕하셔요~
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> 벨브에서 리눅스용 스팀에다가 와인 수정버전을 넣어서 리눅스 지원 없는 윈도용 게임도 바로 즐길 수 있게 했네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> DX11,12 구현을 불칸으로 했다고 하네요
<autowiz> 성능이 잘 나오면 꽤 흥행 할거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/
<soueomul> 아녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^android> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^android> 한글 입력기 리눅스
<soyeomul^android> 최환진님에게 힘을 실어줍시다
<soyeomul^android> ibus-hangul 에 지금까지의 모든 근원적 문제점을 인식하고
<soyeomul^android> 구현상 새판을 짜려고 의견 취합중입니다
<soyeomul^android> https://github.com/libhangul/ibus-hangul/issues/69
<soyeomul^android> 나비는 웨이랜드 시대가 오면 자동 도태가 될것인지라
<soyeomul^android> 최환진님은 ibus-hangul 에서 건곤일척 할거 같은 예감이 드네요
<soyeomul^android> 그래서 직접 이슈를 걸고 의견취합기다리고 잇어요
<soyeomul^android> 전 그냥 개인 메일로 그랫으나님 힘내세요 고마워요~!!!
<soyeomul^android> 라는 내용의 메일 한통 보냇어요
<soyeomul^android> 그냥 저도 이제 한글입력기 리눅스 안정화되길 바라는 마음이라서요
<soyeomul^android> 마음
<soyeomul^android> 요
<soyeomul^android> 넵
<soyeomul^android> 감사합니다!!!
<soyeomul^android> 그랫으나는 과거 최환진님의 kldp 닉네임입니다 정확히 krisna
<soyeomul^android> 저 이슈 의견이 취합되는 동안 전 떡을 썰면서 소여물 주고 잇을께요 잘 모르니 뒤에서 응원하려합니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^android> 아따따 이만 목욕하러가볼께요
<soyeomul^android> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 나비 한때 잘 썼는데 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 음..저 링크에 어떤분의 흔적이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 목욕하고 우사에 한번 들리어 이상없는가 살펴보고 집에 왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 이맥스에서 접속했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아까 ibus 한글 이슈 페이지에서 그랫으나님의 surrounding text 가 몬지 몰라서 구글에서
<soyeomul^bionic> "surrounding text ibus hangul"
<soyeomul^bionic> 열쇠어로 해서 구글링했더니 아 글쎄 일본인 개발자 다에키 우에노씨의 블로그 글이 구글 첫페이지 첫번째 링크에 걸리더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://blog.du-a.org/2010/10/29/ibus-and-surrounding-text/ 무려 2010년의 블로그 글
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 다에키 우에노씨 좀 더 검색해보니깐 이맥스를 웨이랜드로 이식하려 시도했었던 시도가 있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 실험정신이 대단한 분이라는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 저 블로그 글 내용 안에 보면... ibus-hangul 을 언급하는 문장이 딱 한줄 나오더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이런들 어떠하리 저런들 어떠하리 하여간 최환진님의 이슈 제기가 잘 매듭지어져서 리눅스 한글 입력기가 안정화 되길 정말 간절히 바라고 또 바랍니다...
<rhheo> 일본어는 입력기 난이도가 엄청나요.
<rhheo> 한글 입력할 전부 한자로 입력해야 한다고 상상해 보시면 그게 일본어 입력기입니다.
<rhheo> 기본 50음밖에 없어서 무조건 동음 이의 단어가 복수개 있어서 그 중에 하나를 고르는 방식이죠.
<rhheo> 입력하고 스페이스로 후보의 단어중 원하는 다어를 선택하고 엔터 누르고 다음 단어 입력, 변환, 엔터 이런식.
<rhheo> 요즘은 후보 선택 알고리즘이 좋아져서 대부분 원하는 단어로 자동 변환이 되어서 편해졌어요.
<rhheo> 여튼 대마왕 난이도라서 입력기 만들려면 막대한 노력을 들이는 일본입니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 그래서 구글 재팬의 4월 1일 만우절 농담은 맨날 자기들이 쉬운 일본어 입력기를 개발했다면서 장난치는 내용이죠
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 매년 조금씩 더 아스트랄 해짐...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> https://screenshots.firefox.com/uJk3FUODswXndJDJ/www.weather.go.kr 내일 퇴근, 모레 출근 때 바람 장난 아니네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 출근할때 2번갈아타야하는데
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 걱정이 이만저만이 아닙니다...ㅠ
<rhheo> 오, 파이어폭스 신기방기 스크샷기능. 풍속, km/h로 표시해주면 좀 감이 잘 올 듯. 저게 센건가 약한지 잘 모르겠음. 여튼 조심하셔요~~
<rhheo> emacs에서 mozc 없었으면 정말 상상이 안됩니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고서 샤워하고 크롬북을 켰습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 이맥스에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <tamigo> 1m/s = 3.6km/h 이기에 숫자 4배하시면 얼추 맞습니다.^^
<rhheo> 감사합니다. 3600초라서 3600배 하면 되는군요. 생각해 보니 풍속에 민감한 사람들은 m/s로 보는게 더 익숙하겠구나 싶네요.
<rhheo> 다들 태풍 피해 안났으면 좋겠네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-19
<razGon_> jason_KR: 힘내보겟습니다.
<razGon_> ㄱㄱㄱ
<razGon_> 모닝요
<SIMPLISM> 다시 월요일 아침입니다~
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  ^^
<jason_KR> 저는 게그 해ㅐㅆ는데,   다큐'로 받지 말아주세요.  ㅎㅎㅎ.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 월요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 처서 지나면 더위 물러날거 같은데요
<soyeomul> 새벽에 바람이 차갑더라구요
<soyeomul> 좀더 정확히 공기가 차가워서 열었던 창문 닫고 잡니다
<soyeomul> 어머니께선 아예 겨울 이불 꼭 덮고 주무시더이다
<soyeomul> 새벽-아침엔 공기가 진짜 차가웠어요
<soyeomul> 여름 에어콘 감기걸려서 기침 심해서 어머니께서 도라지 캐서 국물 우려내주시더이다
<soyeomul> 그거 4번 대접에 떠서 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 이제 좀 기침이 가라 앉았어요
<soyeomul> 다들 여름 잘 보내고 계신지요,,,
<soyeomul> 좀 있음 추석이네요
<soyeomul> 이번달 지나면 바로 코앞입니다
<soyeomul> 전 추석전 대비 우사 꼭대기동 거름 마저 쳤습니다
<soyeomul> 3일전 작업했는데요
<soyeomul> 친구 셋이랑 중장비 포크레인/ 스키로다 투입해서 거름 작업 했습니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 내일 송아지 젖때는거 골구고 주변 환경 정비 좀 하고 하면 추석 준비 끝나네요;;;
<soyeomul> 참 오늘 크롬os 에서 접속했씁니다
<soyeomul> 이맥스 쓸 일 없으면 걍 크롬os 에서 다 해결보고 있네요;
<soyeomul> https://www.saturnsoft.net/network/2019/03/21/quic-http3-1/
<soyeomul> 최준호님이 쓰시는 블로그인데요 요즘 quic 관련 글을 자주 올리십니다
<soyeomul> 제 기억에 quic 는 아직 인터넷 표준은 아니지만 표준이 될 유력한 프로토콜로 기억하네요
<soyeomul> 이미 구글 크롬(브라우저/OS) 에선 적용되어있다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 제가 크롬os 를 쓰고 있다보니 관심이 무의식속에 있었는데 한국인 개발자분이 저렇게 한글로 소개글까지
<soyeomul> 블로그로 소개해놓으니 안볼 수가 없더라구요
<soyeomul> 최준호님 현재 리눅스(데비안)에서 개발일 하시나보더라구요 과거엔 대한민국 제1호 FreeBSD 커미터
<soyeomul> 셨씁니다;;; 데비안이 이렇게 유명한가보네요
<soyeomul> 아 아직 FreeBSD 는 놓지 않고 있네요 블로그에 freebsd13-current 설치하기 사용기 남겨놓으신걸 보니깐요
<soyeomul> 다들 건강 잘 챙기십시오!
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-20
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> 아.날이 좋네요. 바람불고 선선한데 햇빛은 좋구
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 잘계시죠?
<razGon_> 여름도 다 지나가네요
<Seony> 네 일상이 매일 똑같다보니 여름인지 겨울인지도 잘 모르고 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> Seony: 그래도 제주도는 4계절 까지는 아니여도 2계절은 있네요.ㅎ
<razGon_> 그냥 지내다 보니 여기 온지 2년이 넘었네요. ㅎ
<razGon_> 시간빨리 지나갑니다.
<razGon_> 모닝요 .. 오늘은 좀 덥네요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-21
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁소여물주고 동해바다 바람쐬러 나왓어요
<soyeomul> 바람이 부니 파도도 좀 세게 칩니다
<soyeomul> 바람 시원하네요
<soyeomul> 황소 네마리 오늘 저녁 도축장으로 내보냇습니다 고령공판장으로요
<soyeomul> 내일은 송아지 젖떼는날입니다
<soyeomul> 한 서너마리 옮길예정이어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/20190821_135842.jpg
<soyeomul> 낮에 찍엇어요 동해바다
<soyeomul> 동네 앞바다
<soyeomul> 아아아바람 그만쐬고 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 다들 존 밤요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-22
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 더운날입니다.
<razGon_> 덥네요
<lexlove_> 너무 더워요
<Seony> 많이 더운가보네요
<lexlove_> 저번 토요일부터 화요일까지 대만에 있었는데 땀이 나는게 아니라 줄줄 흐르더군요
<Seony> 대만이 기후가 좀 습한 곳이라고 들었어요
<lexlove_> 많이 습하고 더워요. 날씨이외엔 다 맘에 들었어요.^^
<razGon_> 제주도 더워요. 오전에는 소나기 쏴~~~
<razGon_> 지금은 햇빛쨍!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-23
<razGon_> 혼져옵서예...
<razGon_> 화창한 금요일입니다.
<razGon_> 핫프라이데잏
<SIMPLISM> 드디어 한 주가 마무리되어가네요.. 이번 주는 거의 내내 회의만 하다보니 날씨도 모르겠고... 시간 가는 줄도 모르겠네요
<razGon_> SIMPLISM: 시간만 잘갑니다.ㅠㅠ 요즘은 더워서 정신줄 놓고 있으니 시간만 잘가네요.
<SIMPLISM> 시간만 지나가고 일은 남아있어서 문제죠... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> ㅠ.ㅠ 그렇네요..ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁소여물주고 들어왛어요
<soyeomul> 동해바다 바람쐬러왛어요
<soyeomul> 스마트폰입니다
<soyeomul> 네비폰은 모바일핫스팟키고 다른폰으로 프리노드 대화방 접속했어ㅇ
<soyeomul> 요
<soyeomul> 처서 오늘은 바닷바람 조용합니다
<soyeomul> 달은 아직 안보이고 하늘에 별이 보입니다
<soyeomul> 네비폰에 넥스트 유튭 음악걸어드엇는데 넥스트싱글 아리랑 나욉니다
<soyeomul> 아리랑에 드럼과 전자기타 태평소 꽹과리 난리도 아니네여
<soyeomul> 무려 1997년 음반
<soyeomul> 처서라 그런지 끈적이는건 덜합니다
<soyeomul> Hope -- The World 1995년
<soyeomul> 오 The Dreamer 1994년 빙...
<soyeomul> 파도소리와 넥스트 음악 나름 괜찬네요
<soyeomul> 울진군 기성면 봉산리 앞바다
<soyeomul> 1994년ㅇ
<soyeomul> 엔 고삘이옇는데 아따 시간이 벌써 이렇게 흘러부럿어요
<soyeomul> 1997 라젠카스페이스록오페라에 실린 별의시 듣고 이만 드리어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존주말요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon_> 모닝요.
<razGon_> 맑은 아침. 입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-24
<razGon_> 요즘은 보니깐 코딩작업도 클라우드로 되게 되더라구요. 그것도 공짜로요.
<razGon_> https://ide.goorm.io/
<razGon_> 물론 유료도 있지만.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안능하세요
<soyeomul> 갤3 박물관보내고 화웨이 폰으로
<soyeomul> 갈아탓 습니다
<soyeomul> 지금 폰 접속이어요
<soyeomul> 오늘도 동해바다서 들어왛어요
<soyeomul> 액정 갤3보다 큽니다
<soyeomul> 매일매일이 송아지
<soyeomul> 에 치여살아요
<soyeomul> 어제부터 설사하는 깐돌이가 있는데
<soyeomul> 오래 갑니다 어여 나아야될텐데 사알착 걱저밉니다
<soyeomul> 어따 바다 구경 요까지하고 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존주말요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-25
<soyeomul> ^bionic
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-17
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 8월 17일 월요일 대체휴일 아침 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 다들 연휴 잘 보내고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 주말에 잠시 서울 오고가다가 본 광경입니다
<soyeomul> 고속도로에 차들이 진짜 많습니다
<soyeomul> 다들 3일 연속 연휴라 모두다 동해바다로 서해바다로 계곡으로 가는 차량 행렬 같아보였어요
<soyeomul> 특히 동해바다쪽 행렬이 정말 길었어요
<soyeomul> 영동고속도로 강릉 방향
<soyeomul> 아마도 서울-양양 고속도로도 미어터졌을거라 예상해봅니다
<soyeomul> 연휴가 긴 날은 일찍 나서거나 아님 우회국도를 잘 알아두는것도 나쁘지 않을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 서울-양양 정말 걱정되더이다...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 송아지 출생신고했어요!
<soyeomul> 전자메일로 하느라 잠시 챗창 늦게 봤네요;;;
<Seony> 오 송아지가 태어났군요 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁 서울에서 울진도착하니 저녁 7시,, 근데 못보던 아이가 또르르르 도라댕기더라구요
<soyeomul> 금방 확인하고 어미랑 새깐돌이 단독방에다 옮기고 초유 수유 했네요
<soyeomul> 그리고 성별확인하고 오늘 방금 출생신고했습니다;;;
<soyeomul> 아따~
<soyeomul> 이제 138두입니다~
<Seony> 크... 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 대체휴일이라 조합도 오늘 쉬는군요;;; 전자메일로 하길 잘했다생각듭니다
<soyeomul> 서니님은 하와이 대체 휴일 아니지요?
<soyeomul> 아마따 그곳은 광복절이 아니군요
<soyeomul> 제송;
<Seony> 광복절은 미국과 관련이 없으니깐요
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<Seony> 근데 오늘 일요일이라 저도 쉬긴 합니다
<soyeomul> 오! 하와이는 ㅇ제 일요일!
<soyeomul> 한국은 대체휴일 들어가니 마커다~~~~~~~ 차끌고 고속도로로 나와서 바다로 가더이다...
<soyeomul> 마커다 == 모두다 싹다 갱상도 울진 사투리
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그나저나 갑자기 또 유행하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 2미터 거리두기 므 마스크는 필수고 저도 덩달아 차에 마스크 2개 비상용으로 갖고 서울 갔따왔어요
<soyeomul> 서울 가니 집사람도 마스크 하나더 주더라구요
<soyeomul> 소 나가면 마스크 한 30장 정도 더 사둬야겠어요
<Seony> 네 요즘 더 심해지더라구요
<soyeomul> 그나저나 빌게이츠 백신만 기다리는거 아닐까요 사람들 모두다
<soyeomul> 러시아산은 사람들이 잘 안믿으니
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 으뜨 먼저 들어가볼께요~~~
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 낮잠자다가 집사람 전화받고 일어났네요
<soyeomul> 아따 넘 더워서 집에 있는 문은 싹다 열어두고 있어요
<soyeomul> 선풍기 한대 회전시켜두고 돌리고 있어요 거실
<soyeomul> 텔레비전 뉴스는 99% 계속 코로나 방송만 합니다
<soyeomul> 코로나가 또다시 모든 사회이슈를 덮어버리는...
<soyeomul> 코로나 재난 문자도 쉬도 때도 없이 오네요 오늘만 한 5번 받았습니다
<soyeomul> 아니 중앙본부에서 오는건 이해라는데 울릉군청에서도 재난문자가 오고 있어요!
<soyeomul> 아 확진자의 울릉군 방문동선을 안내하려 울릉군청에서 울진군으로 재난문자가 온거였네요;;;
<soyeomul> 그 확진자라함은 사랑교회관련자라고 하네요
<soyeomul> 음... 다시 코로나정국으로 돌아왔네유;;;
<soyeomul> 매미소리 끝내주네유
<Seony> 유튜브에서 좋아하는 노래 듣다가 미스터 션샤인 ost까지 오게 됐는데
<Seony> 드라마 장면들이 하나하나 생각나서 계속 듣게 되네요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 서니님 넵 봤습니다 미스타 션싸인!
<soyeomul> 둘이 꽁냥꽁냥 하는거도 나쁘지 않더이다
<soyeomul> 애기씨가 바다가 보고싶다고 말하자
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 이병헌 애기씨 둘이 말타고 강릉까지 내달렸다네요 이틀걸리어서...
<soyeomul> 사랑하면 이틀간 같이 말을 탈 수도 있나바요 사랑의 힘!
<soyeomul> 서울 한양에서 강릉까지 지금은 차타고 2시간정도
<soyeomul> 차로 걸립니다
<soyeomul> 조선시대엔 말로 2틀...
<soyeomul> 말타고 이틀!
<soyeomul> 아따 올해는 우리집사람 바다보고싶은데 일이 있어서 동해바다 못봤네요
<soyeomul> 쏘랜토로 4시간 달리어 울진 동해바다 보여주려했었는데,,,
<soyeomul> 다음으로 연기되었습니다 기약없는 다음!
<soyeomul> foxmask: 여전히 프랑스는 덥나요?
<soyeomul> 한국 지금 무쟈게 덥습니다... 온도 30도!
<soyeomul> 울진군
<soyeomul> 조선시대 데이또는 말타고!
<soyeomul> 덥네유 아으;;;
<soyeomul> 이병헌 이름이 뭐였져 최므므엿는데,,,
<soyeomul> 최...
<soyeomul> 유진?
<soyeomul> 아 생각나써요!
<soyeomul> 유진초이!
<soyeomul> 유진초이와 애기씨의 사랑 이야기가 지금도 기억나네유
<soyeomul> 항상 좋은 영화는 사랑하는 사람과 결말이 행복하지 않더이다...
<soyeomul> 꼭 사별을 하거나 이별
<foxmask> soyeomul: 아니 ; 우리는 숨을 쉰다 :)
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 넵 무슨 말인지 이해했어요
<soyeomul> 엄청나게 덥다! 이 말을 반어법으로 한거 맞지요?
<soyeomul> 등줄기에서 땀이 주르륵 흐레네유
<soyeomul> 32도!
<soyeomul> 울진군...
<foxmask> 난 말하고 싶었어 , 더 뜨겁다 -
<foxmask> 24°
<soyeomul> 저거 섭씨인가요
<soyeomul> 섭씨 24도?
<foxmask> 예
<soyeomul> 오잉
<soyeomul> 그러면 한국이 이겻어요!
<soyeomul> 한국은 30-37도 사이랍니다~
<foxmask> 우리는 프랑스에서 24 ° C를 씁니다.)
<soyeomul> 오잉
<soyeomul> 아 이해했어요!
<soyeomul> 넵
<foxmask> 35 ° 이상; 질식합니다. 그래서 나는 우리가 24 ° C에서 호흡한다고 말한 것입니다.)
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 아!
<soyeomul> 아!!!
<soyeomul> 그 뉘앙스가 그러니까... 딱 숨을 쉴정도는 된다! 라는걸 돌려서 이야기한거군요!
<foxmask> 예
<soyeomul>  감사합니다
<foxmask> 천만에요
<soyeomul> 프랑스는 몇시인가요!
<soyeomul> 지금 한국은 오후 3시 25분 입니다!
<soyeomul> 8월 17일 오후 3시 25분 입니다.
<foxmask> 예
<soyeomul> 2020-08-17 15:26 South Korea
<foxmask> 나는 차를 마실 것입니다. 곧 뵙겠습니다
<soyeomul> 넵!!!
<soyeomul> 맛있게 드셔유~~~
<soyeomul> 저도 커피 한잔 할께유~
<foxmask> 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 뉴스에 전광훈 확진에다 그 마누라와 그 비서 셋다 확진 뉴스 떴더이다...
<soyeomul> 지방뉴스로 넘어와서 경북 영덕군 한 아가씨도 사랑교회사람인데 확진으로 안동의료원으로 이송되었다더라구요;;; 포항에서도 400여명이 사랑교회 815집회에 참석해서 포항시청에서 다 신원파악후 강제검사 할 예정이라고...
<soyeomul> 그 외에도 뉴스가 많은데 다~~~ 코로나 뉴스입니다
<soyeomul> 참 포항의 한 사랑교회 확진자가 확진 판정후 도주를 했다고 합니다 4시간 후 잡혀서 병원으로 이송되었다네요
<Jason-KR> (희극이 아니라) 쓴웃음 나오는 비극이네요. ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> Nice 2 meet U, fox mask ^^
<foxmask> Jason-KR: how are you today ?
<Jason-KR> THX,  I think you already know. Didn't you know from hearing about today? HaHaHa, "BOILED"
<Jason-KR> 24 ℃ were very happy temp' 4 U.
<foxmask> yeah
<Jason-KR> 소여물님이 나중이라도 이 글을 보면 좋겠습니다. "GPT-3 패러다임을 바꿀 미친 성능의 인공지능 등장 및 활용 사례 10가지" = https://youtu.be/I7sZVrwM6_Q
<Jason-KR> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊기었어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 귀신도 제 말하면 온다"고  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 소여물님이 나중이라도 이 글을 보면 좋겠습니다. "GPT-3 패러다임을 바꿀 미친 성능의 인공지능 등장 및 활용 사례 10가지" = https://youtu.be/I7sZVrwM6_Q
<soyeomul> 우분투에서는 유튜브가 아니되어서 나중에 크롬OS 에서 한번 볼께요
<Jason-KR> ^^  (왜 안되는지는 몰라돋...)
<soyeomul> 내일 또 소여물 위하야 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤 되시어요!
<Jason-KR> 편히 쉬세요~
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아니 코로나 바이러스에는 사람을 도망가게 만드는 심리적인 증상이 있는건지 ㅜㅜ 도망 가는 사람이 종종 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<lex__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-18
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 문안인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 다들 코로나 잘 피해 다닙시다~
<soyeomul> 음... 오늘 울진 콤푸타 모임이 있었는데,,,
<soyeomul> 살짝 두렵더이다,,, 일단 모임 안갔습니다...
<soyeomul> 집에서 소나 좀 더 돌보려합니다... 조용히,,,
<soyeomul> 어제 출생신고한 7706 새깐돌 수송아지 오늘 아침에 조합에서 전산처리했다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 내일 무렵 귀표번호 나올거 같아요
<soyeomul> 귀표번호 = 송아지 주민등록번호
<soyeomul> 8월 12일 수요일에 아시바 쇠파이프에 뒷다리찡기어서 붕대를 감은 송아지 한마리 있사온데 6055새깐돌
<soyeomul> 오늘까지 붕대감은지 딱 6일째입니다.
<soyeomul> 수의사를 믿고 기다립니다,,, 다행히 송아지 절둑거리는게 안보여서 다행이라 생각합니다;;;
<soyeomul> 오늘 저녁 아니면 내일아침 거세 4마리 도축장 갑니다,,,
<soyeomul> 아무탈없이 무사히 출하되길 바라네요;;;
<soyeomul> Emacs Gnus gmail oauth2 는 여전히 리차드 스톨만이랑 개발팀에서 열나게 격론중입니다
<soyeomul> free software 정책이랑 구글 라이센스 정책이 충돌하는데,,,
<soyeomul> 합의점 도출을 못하고 잇씁니다
<soyeomul> 갸들 모두다 코딩은 무쟈게 잘하는데,,, 이 라이센스 충돌은 정말 빡시네요
<soyeomul> 한 절반정도의 개발자분들은 정 이 라이센스 합의점을 좁히지 못하면 Gmail 을 떠날수밖에 없어요! 라는 의견도 나오고 있고요
<soyeomul> 스톨만은 계속 구글 나빠요! 라고 외치고...
<soyeomul> Gnus 메인 개발자 Lars 는 "난 포기할께요 다른분이 한다면 전 검토정도는 해줄수 있어요" 라고 한발짝 물러나구요
<soyeomul> 지금 Gnus 사용자들은 데드라인 2021년 2월 15일 오는걸 두려워하고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 아직 Emacs 에서 Gmail oauth2 로그인 하는 툴이 안만들어져있어서요
<soyeomul> 혹시라도 Emacs 에서 Gmail 쓰려면 외부 툴을 연동해서 써야하는 상황입니다
<soyeomul> getmail/msmtp 등등
<soyeomul> 이것들을 Emacs 에다 붙여써면 가능은 합니다... 하지만 Emacs 개발팀에선 그 자존심이 걸린 문제라...
<soyeomul> 스톨만이 이렇게 화를 내고 있는거구요,,,
<soyeomul> 결말이 안보입니다,,,
<soyeomul> 한 억수로 영리한 개발자가 이런 제안을 했어요,,, 아 그거 그냥 Gmail로 오는 모든 메일들을 다른곳으로 forwading 해놓으면 끝나는 문제 아닌가? 라고 하네요,,
<soyeomul> 가만 생각해보니.... 진짜 머찐 아이디어였어요,,,
<soyeomul> 그럼 굳이 Emacs 에서 oauth2 같은 거 안만들어도 되구요 라이센스 싸움도 할필요도 없구요
<soyeomul> 하지만 여전히 그 자존심이 걸린 문제라,,, 당분간은 계속 토론이 이어질거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아마따 구글 직원이 그래서 Emacs 공동체를 위하야 손수 oauth2 구현체를 elisp 로 만들어 공개를 했는데,,,
<soyeomul> 스톨만이 무쟈게 화를 내면서 아니 근데 그러면 free software 정책이랑 안맞잖아요 하면서 거부 하네유
<soyeomul> 헌데 일반 사용자중 한사람은 아니 그 프리소프트웨어고 지랄이고 일단 Gmail 로 연결이 되야 하는거 아닌가요! Gmail 로 일하고 그기서 월급 나오는데 스톨만 아자씨 잠시만 가만 있어주세요 라고 말하고 그 구글 직원에게 그 툴 사용법 예제라도 좀 올려주세요 하고 부탁하는 상황까지 왔네요
<soyeomul> 전 oauth2 emacs 직접 연결보다 getmail/msmtp 등등을 활용할거 같아요 그래서 그냥 이 토론은 관망중이어요
<soyeomul> 그라고 제가 사투리도 쓰고 한번씩 문법에 안맞는 말을 막써도 이걸 폭스마스크님이 한번씩 따라하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 될수있으면 표준 한국말을 쓰려 노력하고 있네요 아따 빡십니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 한다는 사람들 계속 Emacs gmail oauth2 토론에 참여하네요 이제 거의 므 세계 3차대전에 버금갈만큼 논쟁이 커지고 있어요
<soyeomul> 음... 경기도지사 3일전 긴급기자회견 보는데... 거의 축산방역수준의 방역지침을 요구하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 축산방역에 준하는 지침을 경기도민에게 기자회견으로 발표했습니다...
<soyeomul> 만약 이재명이 경북도지사였으면... 여기 경북도민들은 못삽니다... 그 빡센 기준에 맞출 수 있는 여건이 아니됩니다... 경북은 거의 대부분 할머니 할아부지들이 대다수라서,,,
<soyeomul> 하여간 경기도는 좀 달라보이네요,,,
<soyeomul> 속보: 파주에서 사랑교회 확진자 도주했습니다. 파주시청에서 재난문자 날렸다는 소식 방금 클리앙통해 봤습니다.
<soyeomul> 50대 남성이라 합니다. 보시는 분은 경찰이나 파주시청에 제보 부탁드립니다.
<soyeomul> 오늘 오전 10시 46분 일어난일입니다.
<soyeomul> 아니 어제는 포항에서 확진자 도주하고 오늘은 파주에서 이런일이 발생하네요...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul> 서니님 하와이는 괜찮으신지요!
<soyeomul> 그쪽은 무탈하신지요,,,
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/park/15285154
<soyeomul> 아까 파주건 출처 남깁니다;;;
<Seony> 괜찮지는 않은데 저는 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 예 서니님 다행입니다;;;
<soyeomul> 파주시에 무슨 핵폭탄 떨어진 느낌입니다... 멍하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 저분 잡으려면... 맨몸으로 못 잡지 않나요... 방역복 풀군장 해야지만 잡을 수 잇는거 맞지요...?
<soyeomul> 제발 지하철만은 타지마세요 라고 속으로 되네이네요...
<Seony> 전 그냥 아예 안나가고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 아하.. 넵 서니님 현명합니다!
<soyeomul> 전 15분후 나갑니다... 지난 6일전 송아지 붕대감은거 오늘 수의사선생님 중간 점검 하러 오신다네요;;;
<soyeomul> 어이쿠 서울 노원구 안디옥교회도 집단감염이라네요 15명 추가확진...
<soyeomul> 사랑교회 관련 전국 누적 확진자 438명이라네요
<soyeomul> 경기 고양시 확진자 5명 발생 오전 10시 23분 ;;;
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 쪼매 우려스럽네요;;;
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 이재명지사가 열나게 바쁘겠네요... 진짜... 이거 잡아야 소상공인 자영업자분들 살릴 수 있을텐데...
<soyeomul> 그 므드라 문화공연/영화업계 분들도 이 지금 발발하는 코로나로 정말 울상이더라는 뉴스도 나오더이다..
<soyeomul> 전광훈목사가 참 나라를 들었다 놨다 하네유;;;
<Seony> 그러게요 참...
<soyeomul> 아따 7분 후 전 탈출할께요;;;
<soyeomul> 코로나는 코로나고 저도 업을 하러 가봅니다;;;
<soyeomul> 어따 6분!
<Seony> 네 들어가세요
<soyeomul> 넵 서니님 존 하루요!!!
<soyeomul> 모두들 코로나 잘 피해댕기세여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 파주시. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 뿐만 아니라 야당역 (주변) ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 맞아요 야당역 주변 쓸고 다녔더군요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 송아지 새붕대 감고 다시 집에왔어요
<soyeomul> 12만원 결제해드리고 집에왔는데 코로나 뉴스 나옵니다
<soyeomul> 경기도지사 또다시 추가행정명령 내리길... 경기도민 전체 마스크착용 의무화.
<soyeomul> 이야 이건 최초입니다.
<soyeomul> 저거 경상도에 내리면 동네 할매 할배들 난리납니다
<soyeomul> 경기도는 젊은분들이 많아서 저거 무난히 이행될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 파주 확진자 도주는 아직도 못잡았나바요 뉴스로도 나오네요,,,
<soyeomul> 혹시 들어온 뉴스 있나요,,, 10분전 kbs 뉴스는 못잡았다고 시민들에게 주의를 당부하더라구요
<soyeomul> 경기도 일산에서 거주하는 고향친구 내려왔는데,,, 밥묵자는데 코로나 끝나고 묵자도 돌려보냈네요;;;
<soyeomul> 방역대책본부 브리핑 합니다~~~
<soyeomul> 사랑교회 관련 확진자중 경상북도에도 4명 있었다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 신촌 세브란스 병원에서 코로나 확진 1명 발생해서 안과를 폐쇠시켰다고 하네요 5분전 속보입니다.
<soyeomul> 신촌 세브란스 갈때 참고하시오요;;;;
<soyeomul> 순복음교회 누적확진자 4명이라네요;;;
<soyeomul> 경기용인 우리제일교회 누적확진자 140여명...
<soyeomul> 우아...
<soyeomul> 파주시 스타벅스 누적확진 40여명..............
<soyeomul> 파주시랍니다... 파주!!!
<soyeomul> 렘데시비르 확진자 128명에게 분배했다고 합니다.. 아마 국내에서 개발한 코로나 치료제 같은데
<soyeomul> 오늘 브리핑에서 최초로 공개되었어요!
<soyeomul> 렘데시비르!!!
<soyeomul> 457명으로 증가했어요 사랑교회관련 누적확진자...
<soyeomul> 7월 27일부터 사랑교회 방문자 강제의무검사 그리고 815 광화문 집회 참석자들도 강제의무검사 행정명령 발동했어요
<soyeomul> 815 광화문 집회는 서울시에서 통신사 협조구해서 그곳 지나간 모든 사람들 다 의무검사 진행한다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 지난 신천지 사태보다 더 고위험단계라고 하네요 사랑교회발 코로나 발발...
<soyeomul> 렘데시비르에 대한 정보 더 아시는 분 계신가요...
<soyeomul> 치료제라고 분명히 브리핑에서 들었어요
<soyeomul> 백신이 아니라 치료제라고 하더라구요...
<Jason-KR> 국내 개발 코로나 치료제 아니지만, (3%?) 수준에서 효과가 있답니다.
<soyeomul> 아! 국내개발이 아니군요;;; 재준님 감사요 그리고 인사드립니다!
<soyeomul> 아니... 브리핑에서 후다닥 흘리듯 지나갔는데,,, 방송국에서도 그게 중요한것인지 포인트를 잡고
<Jason-KR> 머라카죠? 항생제로서 아스피린이 있는데, 나중에 알고보니 혈액 항응고제 효과 = 뇌졸중 예방에도 도움이 되더라는.........것과 같은
<Jason-KR> !
<soyeomul> 자막으로 엄청 큰 글씨로
<soyeomul> 음... 므 하여간 중앙방송에서 언급했으니 일반 지방에서 소문에 나돈느것보다는 좋은게 아닐까요
<soyeomul> 그냥 생각이었네요;;;
<soyeomul> 왤케 오늘 브리핑은 비장한 느낌일까여;;;
<soyeomul> 유치장에서 한 태극기노인이 확진판정 받아서 해당 유치장 폐쇠했다네요 어제 뉴스였어요;;; 방금 기억났네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 업을 하느라 전화받고 왔네요 내일 거세 소 4마리 도축장 출하됩니다;;;
<soyeomul> 점심경 소 실으로 온다네요;;;
<soyeomul> 어제 태극기노인 유치장에서의 확진 사태는 바로 그 815 광화문집회에 참석한 태극기노인이었다네요
<soyeomul> 이재명지사가 선제조취를 빨리 더 선명성있게 하여 더 확산방지를 해주었음 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 경기도가 지자체중 인구가 제일 많더이다... 서울시보다 더 많은...
<soyeomul> 백신도 빨리 나와야될텐데요;;;
<soyeomul> 빌게이츠가 투자했으니... 뭔가 그래도 좀 더 신뢰가 느껴지는게 아닐가싶어요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 하는 사람이 비과학적이진 않을테니깐요;;;
<soyeomul> 그런 기대감 사실 좀 있네요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 렘데시비르 추가정보 감사드립니다
<Jason-KR>  에구 멀요~
<soyeomul> 아따 더운데도 코로라 브리핑 보고나니 낮잠이 확 달아납니다
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 한숨 자려했는데 아따 정신이 번쩍드네요
<soyeomul> 경기도 화이팅!!!
<soyeomul> 경기도민 모두 무사했음 좋겠어요!
<soyeomul> 서울시도 서울시민도 마찬가지요!
<soyeomul> 경기 일산에서 잠시 고향에 내려온 용달에게 좀 미안하네요 아고 하필 이때 내려와서 우아아아
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 밥 한그릇 할 수 있지만,,, 상황이 그때 그 신천지 사태보더 더 빡세서;;;
<soyeomul> 이름이 김용달 제 중학교 동창이며 고향친구입니다
<soyeomul> 경기 일산! 이 집!
<soyeomul> 그 므드라 이건 행정명령은 아니고 권고사항이더라구요 서울/경기 시민들 타지역으로 이동을 2주간 자제할것
<soyeomul> 므 이런게 뉴스 자막으로 나가더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 그냥 권고사항...
<soyeomul> 내일 마스크 구매하러 가야것어요;;;;
<soyeomul> 아따 간만에 한 30장 구매할까바요;;;
<soyeomul> 사재기는 아니고요 서울 있는 집사람에게 좀 보내주려구요
<soyeomul> 오르기전에 사야겠다는 의지!
<Jason-KR> 서울이 더 많고, 더 저렴할 듯 한데요?!!! 배송비도 불필요하고
<soyeomul> 아 그렇군요;;;
<soyeomul> 이게 중앙방송 힘이 크네요;;;
<Jason-KR> +더 다양하고.
<soyeomul> 남이 시키지도 않는데,,, 마스크를 구매할 마음을 먹는다는게요
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 음 정총리 오후 5시 대국민 담화 발표한다네요 아마도 코로나 관련같아요
<soyeomul> 파주 코로나 탈주범 지금 서울 종로 커피숖에 있다네요 관할 경찰서 총출동했다네요 검거하러요
<soyeomul> 종로에 계신분들 조심합시다아아아앙
<soyeomul> 어떻게 갔을까요... 지하철인가...
<soyeomul> 이야... 걸어다니는 핵폭탄이네여 완저이
<Jason-KR> 민폐이기도 하지만, 현행법 상    현행범 즉시 구속가능합니다.
<Jason-KR> 대한민국 법상  현행범은 선의의 민간인도 체포가 가능하고요. (다툼이 안나는 범위에서)
<soyeomul> 넹넹;;;
<soyeomul> 미래통합당 주호영 원내대표, 집회 두둔하는 발언을 하네요 그것도 꿋꿋이...
<soyeomul> 딱 이재명지사 앞에서 그말 했으면 오함마로 머리 내리찍힐듯...
<soyeomul> 저걸로 미래통합당은 그냥 내리막길입니다 앞으로 한 십년안에 사라질듯합니다...
<soyeomul> 이제 자러 갑니다 모두 더위 코로나 다들 조심조심하시어요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물주고 왔씁니다
<soyeomul> 방영책임자와 교회측 책임자 만나서 협상을 했나바요 정부 방역지침에 협조하기로 합의본거 같아요 kbs 9시 뉴스에 나오네요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재접해씁니다;
<soyeomul> 파주 도주 확진자는 아직 못잡았습니다 아아아아아아아아아~~~~~
<soyeomul> 그쪽 관할 경찰서 애타겠네요...
<soyeomul> 아니 왜 도주해서 일을 크게 만드는지..
<soyeomul> 9시 뉴스가 경기도 부분을 크게 다루네요;;;
<soyeomul> 사회적 거리두기 서울/경기/인천 수도권내에서는 의무시행한다네요 방역지침 어기면 벌금까지 부과할 수 있따며...
<soyeomul> 천안 5명 확진인데 4명이 사랑교회 관련이랍니다
<soyeomul> 부산도 뚫렸네요 7명 확진인데 사랑교회 관련은 1명이랍니다.
<soyeomul> 815집회때 자가격리대상자 3명이 있었다네요 그 중 한명은 확진자였다고 뉴스에 나오더이다... 문제는.. 그날 그 집회인원 질서유지를 위하여 각 지방에서 출동한 경찰들이 좀 호흡이 힘들다고 호소하는 대원이 속출하고 있다네요
<soyeomul> 815 당시 출동한 경찰은 대략 7천여명이라고 합니다
<soyeomul> 경찰이 7천명이면... 어마어마한 숫자입니다.
<soyeomul> 대구중부 경찰서 동덕지구대에 확진자가 다녀갔는데 파출소 바로 패쇠 되었다고 뉴스 나옵니다
<soyeomul> ... 그럼 파주 도주 확진자가 다녀간 곳은 어찌되나요 서울 종로 아으 아으
<soyeomul> 파주 도주 확진자는 빨리 잡혀야 합니다~~~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~~~
<lex__> 펭하!
<soyeomul> 안녕하셨습니까 파주 렉스님!
<lex__> 파주 도망자 못잡았군요. ㅡㅡ^
<soyeomul> 넹 그리고 스타벅스 난리더이다... 9시 뉴스 나왔어요
<lex__> 애효.
<soyeomul> 무사하시길 바라고 바랍니다!
<soyeomul> 오늘 경기도 일산에서 내려온 중학교 동창도 전화로만 안부전하고
<lex__> 회사는 사랑제일병원이랑 10km 밖에 차이가 안나요
<soyeomul> 그냥 경기도로 돌려보냈
<soyeomul> 저런
<soyeomul> 10km!
<lex__> 애구애구.
<soyeomul> 다시.. 사랑제일교회가 아닌 병원이면 관련이 없지 않나요?
<lex__> 회사도 집도 불안불안합니다.
<lex__> 10km 면 먼 거리인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그래도 경기도지사가 치밀하고 제빨리 일처리 하기에 기다려봅니다
<soyeomul> 음... 10km 면 먼거리 인정입니다
<soyeomul> 자동차로 한참 가야 합니다 한 10분정도요
<soyeomul> 식당만 조심하면 될듯요... 대중음식점..
<soyeomul> 음~
<lex__> 맞아요.
<soyeomul> 지하철은 어쩔수없으니;;;
<soyeomul> 자차 있으면 가장 안정적인 출퇴근이지만 기름값도 만만찬
<soyeomul> 솔직히 이야기하면 지금 상황은 수도권만 문제가 아닌 전국국더이다...
<soyeomul> 여기 대구경북도 2명 4명 모두 사랑교회 관련 확진자 발생
<lex__> 망할 것들!
<soyeomul> 심지어 울진군 바로 접경지역 영덕군에서도 한 아가씨가 확진판정받고 안동의료원 이송되었든데 사랑교회!
<soyeomul> !!!
<soyeomul> 여기 울진군 지역에선 아직 없지만... 내일 전 마스크 구매하러 약국 갑니다
<soyeomul> 한 30장-50장 정도 미리 사두려구요
<lex__> 저런저런!
<soyeomul> 에거에거 그래도 업을 해야되는지라... 내일 소 출하되기에 4마리... 전 이만 자러 가봅니다
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~!!!
<soyeomul> 코로나도 잘 피해댕기세여~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-19
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 수요일 아침 인사드리빈다
<soyeomul> 138두 오늘 전산처리됬습니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 이따 점심경 소차 옵니다
<soyeomul> 그때까지 잠시 땀좀 식히네요
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘도 무쟈게 덥습니다
<soyeomul> 소차 올때까지 잠시 눈좀 붙이렵니다~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<foxmask> o/
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 소 거세 4마리 좀전에 출하시켰습니다
<soyeomul> 날이 어마어마하게 덥습니다
<soyeomul> 경북 예천군에서 어떤 농부 어르신 이 땡볕에 일나가셨다가 하늘로 올라갔다는 뉴스 점심경에 봤네요
<soyeomul> 오늘은 그냥 조용히 낮에는 집에서 그늘에서 쉬다가 저녁 해질무렵 일하러 가는게 좋을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아님 오늘은 건너뛰고 내일 새벽녘 해뜨기전 바싹 일하고 일찍 끝내는게 나을지도 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 지금 땀이 무진장 흐릅니다;;;
<soyeomul> 오늘만 벌써 옷 3번 갈아입었네요;;
<soyeomul> 후-
<soyeomul> 아 전 일산이랑 고양시랑 다른곳인줄 알았는데 고양시가 일산이네유 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 각설하고 어제 파주 도주한 확진자 50대 어른 잡혔습니다 다행입니다
<soyeomul> 연세대 정문앞 학생들이 많이 가는 24시간 커피숍에서 잡혔다네요
<soyeomul> 너무 덥네에에에요 ~~~
<foxmask> soyeomul: 더위가 너무 오래 지속되면 잠을 잘 수 없어 피곤해집니다. 몸에 매우 나쁩니다
<foxmask> soyeomul: 2 주 전 하루에 두 번 샤워를했고 몸을 마르지 않고 15 분 만에 말리기 시작했습니다. 아파트에서 에어컨을 설치할 수 없다면 식힐 수있는 해결책이 많지 않습니다.
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁에 친구들이랑 저녁 묵고 들어왔네요;
<soyeomul> 여전히 덥습니다
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 조언 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 인사드립니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 오늘은 아침 일찍 출근했어요!
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁에 친구들이랑 잠시 모였어요 4명이 저녁 한그릇 같이 했어여 경북 울진군;;;
<soyeomul> 아직 울진군에선 사람들이 그렇게 잘 모릅니다 분위기가 여긴 아직 조용합니다
<soyeomul> 공무원 정도만 마스크 착용하고요
<soyeomul> 나머진 그냥 댕깁니다,,,
<soyeomul> 농촌 지역이라도 여기도 장사하는 사람들이 좀 있어요
<soyeomul> 가게 온천 등등
<soyeomul> 그냥 마스크 안씁니다 아직은요
<soyeomul> 언제 쓰는가 하면... 읍사무소 잠시 볼일보러 갈때,,,
<soyeomul> 그때만 대충 공무원 눈치 맞추어 쓰는거고 나머지 경우엔 그냥 댕기네요
<soyeomul> 참 식당도 마스크 안씁니다
<soyeomul> 울진군은 한편으론 참 갱장한 동네입니다
<soyeomul> 어제 소 출하된거 농장일지 좀 정리할께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-20
<soyeomul> 으하
<soyeomul> 농장일지 다 정리했어유
<soyeomul> 다음주 비가 엄청 또 잡혔던데 가만히 생깍해보니 태풍 같은 느낌이 강하게 듭니다
<soyeomul> 경상북도 안전문자는 코로나가 아니고 더운데 들판나가지말고 가만히 집에서 쉬라는 안전문자 날라왔어요
<soyeomul> 열사병으로 하늘로 올라간 농부들이 좀 뉴스에서 나오더니 안전문자로까지 날라오네유
<soyeomul> 저도 어제 오후 2시경 우사에서 소 4마리 출하한다고 1시간 작업했다가 하루종일 미치는줄 알았네요
<soyeomul> 온몸이 반응이 한템포 늦어지더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 머리가 띵하더라구여
<soyeomul> 땡볕 열기 받으면 이렇게 변하나봅니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 괜차나요
<soyeomul> 해뜨기전에 아침 소여물 주고 왔어요 그래서요;;;
<soyeomul> 커피한잔 합시다아아아아아아아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 서울이나 경기도 거주하시는분중에 일주일에 마스크 보통 몇장 소비하시는지요 이게 궁금하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 이따 구매하려고 약국 가려구요 집사람쪽에다 좀 택배로 보내줄라카는데 대략 사용률 정도만 파악되어도...
<soyeomul> 울진군 사람들은 마스크를 잘 안쓰니까 제 질문에 답을 못하더라구요
<soyeomul> 아따 그만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 무더위 조심하시고 코로나도 잘 피해댕기시길 바래요~~~
<soyeomul> 서니님도 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 점심묵고 잠시 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> https://euljiic.github.io/route/index.html
<soyeomul> 똿!
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요!
<soyeomul> 저거 서울/경기 지역분들에게 도움 될거 같아 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 저게 모냐면...
<soyeomul> 확진자 동선 타임라인입니다.
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 출처는 확인해보지 않았는데,,, 대략.. 텔레비젼 뉴스에 나오는걸 감안하면 얼추 비스무리 한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 신촌세브란스 안과병원이 목록에 있더라구요 저거 뉴스에 나왔었습니다
<soyeomul> 음... 스타벅스 파주야당역점 이었네요 이틀전 그 뉴스에 나온 파주 스타벅스가
<soyeomul> 어린이집도 목록에 좀 있네요 ...
<soyeomul> 서울 노량진동 동작구청에서도 확진자 다녀갔군요;;;
<soyeomul> 정신이 아득아득,,,
<soyeomul> 저런 KB국민은행도 보이고요...
<soyeomul> 고양시 자원봉사센터엔 별표 되어 있어요
<soyeomul> 경기 성남시 분당구 정자동 "네이버 본사" 8월 10일 ---
<soyeomul> 음,,, 전 어린이집만 집중적으로 쳐다보게되네요,,, 두 딸램이 있으니...
<soyeomul> 교회가 가장 많긴 많네요;;;;;
<soyeomul> 아득해지는게 그냥 식사 같은건 그냥 집에서 먹는게 좋을거 같네요 이여,,,
<soyeomul> 일단 오늘 울진군에서 마스크 50장 선결제 했네요;;;
<soyeomul> 저도 시동 걸었습니다.
<soyeomul> 오후에 수령하러 갑니다 약국에서 전화오면요;;;
<soyeomul> 잠시 낮잠자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 코로나 잘 피해댕깁시다아아아아아아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> (속보: 주옥순씨 부부 확진판정받았다고 합니다)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우분투 20.04 업그레이드 시도했었습니다.
<soyeomul> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soyeomul> 헌데 aborted 하고 프롬프트 떨어지며 아무런 액션도 안취하네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 업글하려했던게 그냥 실패했네요
<soyeomul> 다시 18.04.5 에 그냥 머물게 되었네요;;;
<Jason-KR> 주*순 누군지 몰라서 검색해 봤습니다. 걍 엄마부대 회장 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> "오늘 업글하려했던게 그냥 실패했네요" 이유를 모르겠어요.
<soyeomul> 아 이게 제꺼는 arm 이라서 아직 준비가 안되었나바요
<soyeomul> 우분투 공홈꺼로 타겟으로 하고 시도해도 안된느거 보니..
<soyeomul> 그냥 안되는가부다 하고 그냥 말았어요
<Jason-KR> 아~ 씨퓨가 달랐군요?!! 잊었었어요.
<soyeomul> 재준님 그저 안녕하십시오... 아.. 이게 정말 무섭더이다... 서울경찰관 815 집회 투입된 경찰관 3분이 확진 판정 방금 속보떴어요
<soyeomul> 공권력도 이제 위험하다네요...
<soyeomul> 이러면 대혼란...
<soyeomul> 아이고...
<soyeomul> 전 그냥 조용히 들어갈께요;;;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요.
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> 노고 많습니다. l ex__
<Jason-KR> (지금 좀 수상한 경험,  한글 타자후 새우눈썹 2개를 타자했는데 반대 순서로 글이 표시 됐어요, 쩝)
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 재준님 정말요?
<lex__> foxmask: 안녕하세요
<lex__> foxmask: 전에 제가 감사 메시지 남겼는데 보셨나요?
<foxmask> @lex__ 예, 며칠 전인 것 같아요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 파일에만 퍼미션 자주 주다보니 디렉토리에도 퍼미션 700 이 아니라 600 줬다가 .   삽질 할뻔 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<testbot56> Hi
<groudon> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-21
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 금요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 날씨가 좀 흐립니다
<soyeomul> 다들 이 험한시국 잘 안녕하신지요~
<soyeomul> 어제 거세 4두 도축이 되었고 오늘 아침에 등급판정 문자 받았어요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 !
<soyeomul> 렉스님!
<soyeomul> 무사하십니가!
<lex__> 판정 잘 나왔나요?
<lex__> 보건소로 끌려가지 않고 잘 출근했습니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 예!!!
<soyeomul> 아 렉스님 다행입니다!!!!!!!
<soyeomul> 무사하시고 건승하십시오!!!
<soyeomul> 므 저도 그렇고 다들 묵고 사는게 최우선이니...
<soyeomul> 전 오늘 입금되면 카드빚 부터 갚아야 합니다
<soyeomul> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 대출빚도 좀 상환하고 여유되면!
<soyeomul> 이 코로나가 정말 경제에 영향을 안 미치길 바라고 또 바라네요...
<soyeomul> 어쩌면 이게 사람들이 바라는 바 아닐까 싶어요
<soyeomul> 자영업 하시는 분들 소상공인...
<soyeomul> 심지어 직원이라할지라도 자신이 속한 회사의 매출에 영향이 가면 안되므로...
<soyeomul> 하여간 다들 화이팅입니다!!!
<soyeomul> 전 잠시 농장일지 정리하러 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 하루요 렉스님도 존하루요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다시 입장했네요 농장일지 다 적고 왔어요,,,
<soyeomul> 코로나 관련 국내동향 신문기사 쭈우욱 봤습니다...
<soyeomul> 헌데... 정말 답답했던걸 경기도측에서 대신 해주기로 한다며 기사가 떴더라구요 바로 서울시 관할 사랑교회 강제 조사입니다. 정확한 명부를 받아서 신속한 강제검사이행 그리고 역학조사...
<soyeomul> 서울시장 부재로 행정공백이 크니.. 이걸 힘있게 추진못하고 있던차에 경기도 이재명지사가 대신 서울시를 대신하여 사랑교회를 청소하겠다고 나섭니다 지금 모든 준비를 마쳤고... 서울시의 승인만 떨어지면 출동하겠다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 사실 이런 시국에선 불도저를 누구나 기다리고 있는게 아닐까 싶네요...
<soyeomul> 저도 그랬고요
<Jason-KR> 제 개인의견이지만, "공권력이 약하다"는...  미국 1900년대 초 무-마스크에 경찰이 발포했었다는 신문기사도 있드만.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅!~
<Jason-KR> 맨날 보는데, 인사 생략해 주시옵소서~ ㅋ
<soyeomul> 지금 강력한 집행을 할수가 없네요 정부도 서울시도 다들 "착한 프레임"에 갖혀있어서요
<soyeomul> 유일하게 이재명지사만 착한 프레임으로 부터 해방되어서
<soyeomul> 막 밀어부칠 수 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 근데 이게 시원하게 느껴집니다
<soyeomul> 그냥 쓸어버렸음 좋겠네요 사랑교회
<Jason-KR> "사이다 행정" ? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 글쵸 마자요!
<soyeomul> 그겁니다!
<soyeomul> 언론이 개지할해대도 그냥 이재명처럼 밀어부칠땐 강력하게 밀어부쳤음 좋겠다는거... 이게 시민들의 마음 아닐까 싶어요
<soyeomul> 빨리 코로나 잡아서 경제활동 정상화 시켜야...
<soyeomul> 다들 먹고 살테니깐요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 민주당에서 착한 프레임으로부터 해당된 사람은 이재명지사 밖에 없더이다...
<soyeomul> 착한프레임... 이게 족쇄
<soyeomul> 어데선가 3단계 3단계 이야기하는데... 음.. 전 반대입니다,,, 2단계에서 끝을 봐야지요
<soyeomul> 좀있음 대목인데,,, 농사꾼들 물건 팔아야 추석 보낼 수있어요
<soyeomul> 정말 강력한 대처로 코로나 방역에 방해되는 쓰레기들은 다 밀어부쳐 쓸어버렸음 좋게어요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 저위에 해당-> 해방
<soyeomul> 착한프레임으로 언론이 장난질 많이 하는데,,, 이재명지사는 그렇게 언론이 개지랄 해대도 끄떡없는 탱크!
<soyeomul> 아이고 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 금요일입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 맴(=맘)이라도 즐겁다 하니, (덩달아) 좋습니다. ^^
<foxmask> o/
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 힘들어도 긍정적으로 살아야 하지 않겠습니까 하하핫
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 프랑스에서는 긍정적 인 생각을“Method Coué”라고합니다.
<foxmask> lex__: 안녕하세요
<lex__> foxmask: 안녕하세요. 알림을 꺼두어서 이제 봤어요.
<foxmask> lex__: 문제 없어요 ;)
<lex__> (੭ ❛ᴗ❛)੭⁾⁾
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님 ~
<foxmask> Lex, 라틴어로 (2000 년 전에 로마인이 사용했던 "죽은"언어)는 "법"을 의미합니다.^^
<lex__> ircCloud_autowiz: 안녕하세요.^^
<lex__> foxmask: 오~ 법! 좋은 닉네임이군요. :D
<foxmask> lex__: 안 그래 ? :)
<lex__> 조금 늦게 나왔더니 지하철역이 한산하네요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물주고 연장근무중이어요 우사입니다
<soyeomul> 송아지가 두마리가 동시에 태어나서 살피고 잇어요
<lex__> 오. 새로운 생명이 태어났군요
<soyeomul> 만에하나 사고가 발생하면 암도기에
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 예 새생명입니다
<soyeomul> 한마리는 초유먹엇고 한마리가 아직 기립 못해서 기다리고잇네유
<soyeomul> 힘내라 깐돌아 아빠 배고푸다 어여 일어나서 초유 먹으렴
<soyeomul> ㅠㅍ
<soyeomul> 퇴근길이십니까요 렉스님!
<lex__> 애고 얼른 일어나야할텐데.
<lex__> 저녁을 못드셨군요.
<soyeomul> 넹냉
<lex__> 네. 저는 지하철 안입니다.
<soyeomul> 아 글쿤요 화이팅요!!!
<lex__> 경의중앙선이 열심히 달리고 있어요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 몇정거장 남앗습니까요 랙스님
<soyeomul> 6 또는 7
<lex__> 급행을 타서 한번 더 갈아타야합니다. 한 정거장을 위해서. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아...
<lex__> 4+1 남았습니다.
<soyeomul> 이야 급행은 새로발견한 노선인가요 신기하네요
<lex__> 우리동네는 다 좋은데 급행이 안써요.
<soyeomul> 음;
<lex__> 우리역 앞뒤로는 다 서요
<lex__> 써요?  ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 맥주 한잔각입니다
<lex__> 급행은 띄엄띄엄 멈추는 기차입니다.
<lex__> 맥주 한잔 좋지요.^^
<lex__> 저도 맥주 한캔(500ml) 좋아하는데 그게 4000원이에요. 그런데 피처로 사면 1L에 4,500원이라 매번 고민을 해요. ㅋ
<lex__> 1000ml는 부담이고 500ml를 사 먹자니 비싸고.....
<soyeomul> 8시 15분경 MBC 뉴스를 보고 느낀건데요 파주 스타벅스로부터 "코로나 레퍼런스" 를 하나 얻었다고 합니다.
<lex__> 아....
<soyeomul> KF마스크를 낀 직원만 안걸리고 나머지 손님들은 다 걸렸다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서 마스크 착용 이거
<soyeomul> 코로나 예방엔 현재로선 가장 최선일거 같다며
<soyeomul> 뉴스에 나오더이다...
<soyeomul> 렉스님 무사히 집에 도착하셨나바요;;;
<soyeomul> 어제 KF94 마스크(약국 약사 추천) 50장 구매하여 택배로 서울 집사람에게 보냈는데
<soyeomul> 나름 보람찬 행동이라는 생각 들었어요 오늘 mbc 뉴스 보고 요
<soyeomul> 파주시 덕분에 코로나팁을 하나 얻게되네요 감사합니다 파주 스타벅스!
<soyeomul> "삶 == 빚"
<soyeomul> 다시 "삶 = 빚"
<soyeomul> 이라는 명언을 클리앙의 한 누리꾼이 말했는데
<soyeomul> 진짜 저에겐 공감이 가더라구요
<soyeomul> 이 험한 코로나시국에 저 드뎌 부채 마의 삼천만 뚫었습니다.
<soyeomul> 오늘 360만 중도상환하여 이제 남은금액 2990만입니다.
<soyeomul> 2017년 8월 22일 시작하여 2020년 8월 21일까지 딱 3년.
<soyeomul> 3년동안 1억 5천만 갚았습니다.
<soyeomul> 나머지 2990만도 소 우직하게 키워서 마무리지어볼까해요,,,
<soyeomul> 오늘 중도상환하는 날 감사하게도 송아지 두마리도 선물로 받았습니다 너무 기쁘고 감사합니다...
<soyeomul> 코로나가 하루빨리 잡혔음 좋겠어요 다른분들도 장사/사업하는데 지장이 가지 않도록요
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 렉스님 홧팅요!!!
<lex__> 강경하게 대처해서 이번 사태 잘 그리고 빠르게 해결되길 바래요
<soyeomul> 아따마 내일 아침 암소 수정 한마리 합니다
<soyeomul> 네 마자요!!!
<soyeomul> 강경대처!
<lex__> 벌금형 때리기 시작하면 슬슬 기어나올겁니다.
<lex__> 나중에 잡히는 놈들은 구상권까지 탕탕탕!
<soyeomul> 마자요 사랑교회사람들;;;
<soyeomul> 올소!
<lex__> 갑자기 총쏘고 싶어요.
<lex__> 원래 첫 월급타면 총쏘러 가려고 했는데 못가게 생겼습니다.
<soyeomul> 아 그 총이었네요;;; 잠시 다른 상상을 해버린;;;
<lex__> 실탄사격장을 검색해보니 명동역 부근에 있더라구요.
<lex__> 네?
<soyeomul> 아닙니다;;;
<lex__> 뭔 상상을 하셨나요?
<soyeomul> 전 문맥상 코로나 방역 방해하는 사람들 다 쓸어버릴꺼다!
<soyeomul> 라는 말인줄 알았죠~
<lex__> 15발에 30,000원! 엄청 비쌉니다. ㅎ
<lex__> 아... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 그 생각 때문에 쏘고 싶어진 게 맞아요
<soyeomul> 삼만원!
<soyeomul> 음~
<lex__> 부산은 10발에 이만원!!
<soyeomul> 좀 답답하긴 했어요~ 저도요;;;
<soyeomul> 앗 부산은 더 싸네요
<lex__> 15발이냐 10발이냐의 차이죠.
<soyeomul> 아 제가 그걸 깜빡... 이런;;;
<soyeomul> 제가 그 조삼모사에 당한 원숭이꼴
<lex__> 콜트만 쏴봤어요. 다음엔 리볼버를 쏴 보고 싶어요.^^
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 처음 쏠 때 가슴이 터져버리는 줄 알았어요
<soyeomul> 콜트 리볼버 이건 총 종류인가바요?
<lex__> 네. 권총이요
<soyeomul> 음... 실탄은 아니겠죠?
<lex__> 실탄이요
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 탄피 주어서 확인받아야 하는거 아닌가요?
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 군대가 아니고 돈내는 거라서 자기들이 줍습니다.
<soyeomul> 음 실탄은...
<soyeomul> 좀 무섭네요
<soyeomul> 이건 진심...
<lex__> 제가 가본 곳은 권총을 선택하면 그... 형사들 연습하는 곳 처럼 생긴 곳에 다가 권총을 달아주는데 두꺼운 체인에 권총 앞부분에 자물쇠로 채워져 준비를 해줍니다
<lex__> 그리고 직원분이 총알을 넣어줍니다.
<soyeomul> 아... 그렇군요 그런 안전장치가 있어서 실탄을 주는거군요;;;
<lex__> 처음 온 사람에게는 설명을 해줍니다
<soyeomul> 이제 이해했네요; 상황을요
<lex__> 그리고 쏩니다!
<lex__> 안전해요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 렉스님 총 이야기하다보니
<soyeomul> 롱키스굿나잇!
<soyeomul> 영화가 생각났어요
<lex__> 아.....
<soyeomul> 여주인공이 머찝니다 총을 잘 쏩니다
<lex__> 물레에서 나와서 빵!!
<soyeomul> !
<lex__> 저도 좋아하는 영화에요
<soyeomul> 오 보셨군요!!!
<lex__> 엔딩까지 좋아서
<lex__> 그럼요
<soyeomul> 전 그 스케이트 타면서 탕탕탕
<soyeomul> 이야 머찌더이다... 어린나이에 그렇게 느껴졌었어요
<lex__> 물레에서 죽은 줄 알았는데 멋지게 총을 쏴서 나쁜놈들을 제압하는게 머리속에 박혔어요
<soyeomul> 음 렉스님도 혹시 전직 KGB !!!
<soyeomul> 아님 CIA!
<lex__> 소련에서 태어났더면?
<lex__> 미국에서 태어났다면?
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 그냥 이야기 하는 폼이 막 상상이 되더라는...
<lex__> 한국에서 태어나는 바람에 남녀칠세부동석을 외치며 곱게(?) 자랐습니다. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 하지만 마음속엔 롱키스굿나잇이...!
<soyeomul> 아고고
<soyeomul> 내일 아침 어미소 수정위하야 먼저
<soyeomul> 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 렉스님도 존 밤요~!!!
<lex__> 네. 푹 쉬세요.
<soyeomul> 그리고 모두들 존 밤요!
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-22
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 2차 재난지원금 지금 논의중이라네요 정부쪽이 아니라,,, 이낙연/이재명/김종인 등등 구글 뉴스에서 봤습니다.
<soyeomul> 이걸 비유컨데... 저의 경우입니다.
<soyeomul> 사료값을 현찰로 못사니,,, 2천만-3천만 정도까지 조합에서 외상으로 그냥 줍니다.
<soyeomul> 그리고 이자율을 최대로 낮춰줍니다.
<soyeomul> 그리고 이걸 언제 갚느냐... 소가 나가면 사료외상값을 갚습니다.
<soyeomul> 이렇게 힘든 한우농가들을 조합에서 지원해주는데요,,, 재난지원금을 보니 비슷한 느낌같아서요;;;
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅!
<Seony> 미국도 2차 지원금 준다고 하는데 언제 나올려나 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 조으네요!
<soyeomul> 미국은 대선을 앞두고 있어서 정부에서 억수로 적극적이더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 그냥 전 뉴스로만 봤네요;;;
<Seony> 이번까지 받으면, 코로나 사태도 저랑 와이프랑 받는 돈이 500만원 넘는 돈을 받게되는 군요
<soyeomul> 우와 미국 돈 가치가 한국과 어떤 비율인지는 모르겠으나,,
<soyeomul> 저게 한국돈이면 엄청 많이 받는 액수...
<Seony> 저번에 1인당 $1,200씩 받았거든요
<soyeomul> 제가 1차 재난금으로 나라 60/ 경북 60 이렇게 120 받았는데
<soyeomul> 서니님 대단하십니다!
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<Seony> 저랑 와이프랑 2,400 받았으니, 이번에 2,400 받으면 총 4,800인 셈인데,
<soyeomul> 끝내주네요!
<Seony> 1,200이면 사실 한달 집세 밖에 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 글쿤요 미국은 집세가!!!
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 사람들이 망해라 망해라 고사를 지내도 제가 보기엔... 지금까지의 경험
<soyeomul> 우리나라가 가장 건강한거 같고 앞으로도 계속 이 건강함 유지할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 나라 재정상태나 경제상태가요;;;
<Seony> 네 일단 우리나라가 가장 나아보이긴 하죠
<soyeomul> 제가 정확한 수치는 모르겟는데... 안정감이 느껴집니다;;;
<soyeomul> 네 서니님
<soyeomul> 아직 소값이 유지되고 있더라구요,,, 일반인에겐 좀 거리감이 잇으나 축산농가엔 이게 밥줄이라... 코로나가 하여간 좀 빨리 잡혓음 하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 내일 모래 월요일날 사료외상값 대략 1900만 갚으로 갑니다 농협에요;;;
<soyeomul> 외상을 유지해주는 조합에 감사드리네요;;; 그리고 나라를 안정적으로 이끌어가주시는 지금 정부에 감사드리구요!
<Seony> 저희 동네도 요즘 코로나가 심해져서
<soyeomul> 오잉?
<Seony> 다시 주요 비지니스 제외하고 다시 닫는 거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 아 저런...
<soyeomul> 이게 우리나라가 수출지향적이라.. 해외도 잘 돌아가야 괜찮아질텐데 하는 마음이 좀 있어요
<soyeomul> 서니님 계신곳도 하루빨리 코로나 잡히길 바랍니다!!!
<Seony> 네 아무래도 좀 그렇죠...
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 올해 3월부터 집에서 일하기 시작했는데, 아무래도 올해 연말까지 계속 집에서 일할 거 같네요
<soyeomul> 우와 미국은 재택근무 끝내주네요!
<Seony> 미국이라서 그런 건 아닌 거 같고, 그냥 회사마다 좀 다른 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 좋은 회사 같아요 서니님 회사요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 좋은 곳입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 월급은 별로 안좋은데, 일하는 분위기가 좋아서 평생 다닐려구요
<soyeomul> 이야~~~ 서니님 마인드 진짜 선진국형입니다!!!
<Seony> 전 그냥 돈 더 버는 것보단 마음 편한 게 더 좋거든요
<soyeomul> 오~
<Seony> 한국에서 직장 다닐 때도, 월급 더 안받아도 좋으니까 야근 안했으면 좋겠다고 했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 그 따거 주윤발도 그 비슷한 생각으로 살아가더이다
<soyeomul> 차와 운전기사가 있는데,,, 운전기사가 기다리는게 미안하고 불편해서 그냥 지하철 탄다네요
<soyeomul> 마음이 편해서!
<soyeomul> 단지 그 이유!
<Seony> 한국에 살 때 금융권에서 일했었는데, 그땐 스트레스도 나름 있었거든요
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> 은행원의 스트레쓰 제가 자세힌 모르지만... 믄지 모르게 감이 올거 같기도해요
<Seony> 경쟁도 치열하고 그런게, 가만히 있으면 뒤쳐지는 그런 느낌이 많이 들더라궁 ㅛ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 은행원의 스트레스를 한 줄로 표현해드리자면,
<Seony> 은행은 셔터가 내리고나서부터 업무가 시작됩니다.
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 저런
<soyeomul> 저녁이 없는 삶이네요!!!
<Seony> 4시 반인가요 5시인가요? 그때까지 손님 맞이하는 건 그냥 서비스이고, 실제 업무는 그 이후부터에요
<soyeomul> 이야 그럼 퇴근이 한밤중인가요...
<Seony> 저는 그나마 좀 한가한 곳에 있어서 일찍 퇴근하는 편이긴 했는데, 안그런 곳은 정말로 밤에 퇴근하죠
<soyeomul> 음;;;
<soyeomul> 빡시네유
<Seony> 게다가 이것저것 팔아야하는 것도 많고
<Seony> 돈도 틀리면 안되고
<soyeomul> 아 팔기!!! 그거 몬지 알거 같아요
<soyeomul> 여기 깡시골 울진 농협도...
<Seony> 손님도 상대해야되고
<Seony> 암튼 스트레스는 좀 있는 편이에요
<soyeomul> 친하다 싶으면 무슨 보험들어라 적금 들어라
<soyeomul> 이런말 하시던데...
<Seony> 그게, 위에서 팔으라고 시키니까 파는 거에요
<Seony> 안팔면 안되게끔 위에서 쪼거든요
<soyeomul> 이야... 은행원 쉽지 않네요;;;
<Seony> 판매 실적 같은 것도 있어서 엄청 피곤합니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 직장 나오길 잘하셨어요!!! 저도 그런 분위기 적응 못할거 같아요!
<Seony> 농협 같은 곳은 아마 쌀도 팔아야될 걸요
<soyeomul> 실적!!! 공감공감!
<soyeomul> 쌀~~~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 여기 시골분들 순박해서 농협직원이 살랑살랑 이거 좀 들어줘~ 이러면 정에 이끌려 하나씩 가입해주더이다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하지만 전 단호히 거절합니다.
<soyeomul> 아직 부채가 많아서요 ㅠㅠㅠ 이게 구실...
<soyeomul> 아고 커피 한잔 합시다아아아아아앙~
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 아침에 벌써 마셔서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아따 일찍 아침소여물 주고 왔더니,,,
<soyeomul> 아직도 11시가 안되었어요
<soyeomul> 잠시 신문기사 봤는데... 경기도 연천군 투썸플레이스에서 팥빙수를 6-7명이서 한개를 나눠 돌려먹었다네요
<soyeomul> 전원 확진판정 받았다고 합니다...
<soyeomul> 음.. 들어가봐여할 시간이네유
<Jason-KR> (딴지는 아니고요, ^^) 어제 기사 죠!
<soyeomul> 오잉! 재준님 안능하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 어제기사였군요!
<Jason-KR> 한국방송 KBS1 "걸어서 세상속으로" 여행 다큐, 오늘 하와이 특집 이네요. 오하우, 큰섬 등등
<soyeomul> 와 하와이다아아아아~~
<soyeomul> 이제 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 즐 주말, 건강 하세~
<Jason-KR> 하세요.
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 간만에 irc 최근 제가 채팅한 부분부터 정주행했네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저도 권총은 잠실 롯데월드 사격장에서 한번 쏴봤는데 엄청 재미있었어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 권총이도 하고 해서 , 군대에서 쏘던거랑은 또 다른 느낌이라 꼭 더 가보고 싶은데 아직 못가고 있네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 올초만 해도 코로나 가 겨울이나 내년까지 갈 수 도 있다고 하는 얘기 들으면 에이 설마~~ 했는데 정말 그러게 생겼네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 내년쯤 백신나올때 까지 이럴 지도 모르겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 예상은 하고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 그때 너무 긍정적으러 봤나 봅니다 한 두세달이면 진정될줄 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 써니님 직장에서는 docker 나 기타 비슷한거 많이 쓰시나요?
<Seony> 오픈스택 쓰다가 없애버렸어요
<Seony> 근본적인 원인은 그냥 저희 인력 규모에 비해 그걸 유지보수하는데 들어가는 시간과 비용이 너무 크다는 점이었는데
<Seony> 지금은 그냥 중앙전산실에서 제공해주는 vmware로 전부 갈아탔습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 기술지원 받기는 해도 , 유지관리하는데 힘들어서 .
<Seony> 네 저희도 기술지원은 받았지만 그래도 어쨌든 짐이 되긴 했어요
<Seony> 무슨 문제가 터지면 직접 고칠 수가 없으니 기다려야했고, 또 결정적으로 기술지원업체가 터무니없는 조건을 제시해서 그냥 없애버렸어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> VMware vSphere 가 비교적 심플하긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ  기능도 심플하고 동작도 심플하고 openstack 은 작은 포탈 정도 사용자 나와야 더 효용이 있을듯하더라구요
<Seony> vmware 비용은 제가 잘 모르겠지만, 제 입장에서는 vmware를 중앙전산실에서 직접 관리해주니까 고민할 필요가 없더라구요
<Seony> 오픈스택 운영할 때는 거의 120개 정도  되는 가상머신을 운영했는데, vmware로 이사가면서 쓸데없는거 다 줄여서 한 30개 정도만 운영하고 있거든요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제가 최신 기술을 못 따라 가서 그런거도 있는데 docker 나 kubernetes 나 openstack 이나 설치하면 iptables 막 이리저리 꼬아놓고 ㅜㅜ  꼭 필요한곳 아니면 그냥 OS 에 패키지로 서버 몇개만 올린 시스템이 편합니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 나머지 테스팅은 각자 컴퓨터에서 알아서 하기로 해서 하니까 편해졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 그렇죠?
<Seony> 그래서 오픈스택 처음 나왔을 때는 정말 인기폭발이었는데, 이게 어느정도 규모가 안되면 짐이더라구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 20.04.1 이 나왔던데. 운영서버 ( 운영서버라고 해도 거의 사내 서버 ) 를 20.04 로 올릴까 생각중입니다. ㅎㅎ 아직 좀 이를까요? 18.04 가 은근 오래된 패키지들이 많아서 . ppa 나 수동으로 설치하는건 귀찮기도 하고 한계도 있고 하더라구요
<Seony> 18.04도 오래된 게 많나요? 전 아직은 못느꼈어요
<Seony> 20.04가 10년 서포트 해준다길래 좋아했는데, 알고보니까 기술지원 받는 고객에 한해서만이더라구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 기본으로 제공하는 패키지가 다른 수동으로 설치하는 프로그램 의존성에 걸리는경우가 몇번 있더라구요.
<Seony> 수동으로 패키지를 설치하면 좀 그렇죠
<Seony> 혹시 오즈님 snap은 어떻게 생각하세요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 아주아주 싫어하는데 점점 활성화 하려는 움직임이 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 캐노니컬이 패키지 관리자를 점차 snap으로 갈아타겠다고는 했는데, 막상 써보니까 이게 기존에 설치된 것들과 겹치는 문제 때문에 너무 싫더라구요
<Seony> 예를 들어서 nextcloud를 설치하면 자체적으로 아파치가 딸려오는데, 기존에apt-get으로 설치된 게 있으면 알아서 제외하긴 하지만 문제는 한 군데서 통합적으로 관리를 못한다는 문제 때문에 전 못쓰겠더라구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그리고 snap 으로 올라간 것들은 권한 지정한 디렉토리 아니면 파일 접근이 안되서 ㅜㅜ 예를들면 문서 편집기인데 사용자 폴더 이외에는 접근이 안됩니다. 저는 /home/autowiz/Documents 보다 /DATA/autowiz 이런 경로를 더 선호하거든요
<Seony> 이러다가 우분투에서 데비안으로 갈아타는 날이 올지도 모르겠어요...
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그 스냅이, 패키지들이 각각 필요한 라이브러리를 모두 탑재한 방식으로 배포되는 거라,
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그런 기사를 한, 두달 전에 본거 같습니다. 우분투에서 데비안이나 다른 배포판으로 움직이려는 사람들이 있다는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까 맥OS식으로 어플들이 제공되는 거라,
<Seony> 디렉토리 접근이 좀 그렇죠
<ircCloud_autowiz> df 할때도 df -h 하면 엉망으로 보여서 df -h -x squashfs  꼭 해줘야 하고
<ircCloud_autowiz> 어떻게보면 보안은 좋아지겠지만 저는 너무 복잡해보여서 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 제 생각엔 보안이 얼마나 좋아지는지는 모르겠네요  ㅋㅋ 암튼 저는 이거 스냅 못쓸 거 같은데 다른 분들은 어찌 생각하시나 궁금했어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서니님 말씀도 맞습니다 두군데서 따로 관리를 해야하기도 하고 여러가지로 불편하긴 합니다
<Seony> 게다가 아파치 설정파일 커스터마이징 하기도 쉽지않아보이더라구요
<Seony> 저희는 웹사이트 전부 다 SSL검사에서  A+ 나오거든요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 얼마전에 작업 중에 로컬 하드 공간이 모자라서 sshfs 라는게 있는걸 찾아보고 신나게 작업 진행을 했느데
<ircCloud_autowiz> 프로그램 compile 작업 이었는데 파일 읽기 오류가 여기저기서 꼭 나와서 , sshfs 말고 다른 문제인줄 알고 한참을 더 삽질을 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> mongodb arm 용으로 컴파일 하는데 ( ubuntu 용은 패키지가 있는데 centos 용은 없어서) 디버그 옵션(-ggdb) 안끄니 121기가를 소모하더라구요. 끄니까 1/10 ~ 1/5 수준으로떨어졌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> sshfs가 그정도 신뢰성도 안되다니..
<ircCloud_autowiz> fuse 문제인지
<ircCloud_autowiz> 렌덤하게 파일 열때 문제가 발생한다고 하는데  저도 정확한 이유는 못찾고 일단 접었습니다. 큰 파일 드문드문 옮길때는 문제없었는데 , 작은 파일이 자주 움직이는데는 튜닝이 필요하거나 피해야 할거 같습니다.
<Seony> 원래 fuse 계열 프로그램들이 좀 문제가 있긴 했었죠
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 ㅜㅜ 저도 별로 좋아하지는 않습니다. ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> nfs 써도 문제 생겨서 결국 듀얼부팅 ( 우분투,센토스 ) 이던 설정을 파티션 하나를 지우고 우분투 복구 모드로 들어가서 파티션 확장 시키는 방법으로 공간 확보 했습니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 54일 장마의 경고 봤는데 북극/그린란드 빙하 녹는거 장난 아니더이다
<soyeomul> 지구 해수면이 2mm 정도 상승했다네요
<soyeomul> 다 녹아내렸다고 가정하고 태풍이 한반도로 북상한다고 할때 시뮬래아션 돌렸더니
<soyeomul> 330만명의 수재민이 발생한다고 하네요,,, 해안가쪽 사람들은 다 물에 잠긴다네요
<soyeomul> 므 아주 오랜후의 이야기인지라,,,
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-23
<soyeomul__> Rnqjr
<soyeomul__> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오잉
<soyeomul__> 닉이 두개여서 하나 철수합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁에 이야기하다가 집사람 전화와서 그길로 통화끝나고 바로 잠들었네유
<soyeomul> 전화기가 인터넷 연결을 담당하는지라... 전화기 들고 밖에 나가면 크롬북 인터넷 자동으로 끊깁니다
<soyeomul> 화웨이폰에 카톡이 잘 안깔리어서 중고폰 하나 구매했는데,,,
<soyeomul> 나노심이라 마이크로심을 잘라서 넣어려고 가위로 대략 잘라내어 넣었습니다
<soyeomul> 인식이 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 원래폰에다 다시 끼웠어요
<soyeomul> 그 원래폰에서도 인식이 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 망했어요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼 참 가지가지합니다
<soyeomul> 담주 월요일에 통신사 전화걸어 유심 재신청 해야것어요 택배로 받으려구요
<soyeomul> 알뜰폰이라... 아따 114 대략 한 100번 시도해여 겨우 통화연결이 되는데 두렵네요
<soyeomul> 다행히! 백업폰이 있어서 소일은 가능해집니다 월요일날 소 실으러 오는 후배에게 이러이러하니 7558은 지우고 잠시 3838로 전화주렴 부탁한다!
<soyeomul> 라고 부탁했네요,,,
<soyeomul> 자영업 하는 분들은 백업폰 필수입니다!!!
<soyeomul> 아 저위에 3838이 아니고 3828 입니당
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔합시다아아아아아아아앙~~~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다 모두 존주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 서울 어린이집 등원할때 아이들을 대중교통수단 대신 자차로 데리고 와줄것을 바라더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 이 말을 전해듣고서 서울/경기 분위기를 알거 같더라구요,,, 확실히 지난번 1차 코로나때보다 심각하다는걸요
<soyeomul> 코로나가 많이 생활 동선을 변화시키네유
<soyeomul> 전화로 집사람 이야기 전해들었는데,,, 오늘 아이들 데리고 하루종일 집에 있었다네요,,, 집앞 공원 30분 산책한게 전부
<soyeomul> 으으으 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
